# International Matches Discussion Thread



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

brazil looked awesome last night.

so much talent from their young guys. :drool:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

two guarantees for tonights matches.

1.rooney, terry, cole, to be booed.

2. keith fahey to put messi in his back pocket.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> 1.rooney, terry, cole, to be booed.


And rightfully so too, they let the country down, it's clear they put club before country and you know what? That's fine.
But don't take the piss & pull on an England shirt, hand it over to somebody who might have a bit of pride & actually give a fuck.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Anyone just see Gerrard laugh? He makes me fucking sick, the 16 year old girl rapist


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

This first half is better than England ever looked during the World Cup. Expect the scoring to be opened up in the coming half. Is the Hungarian keeper wearing sweatpants? Pretty annoying to be honest.

Time to switch to Mexico/Spain now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Sweden-Scotland: 3-0

1-0 Ibrahimovic 
2-0 Bajrami 
3-0 Toivonen

Great team effort from Sweden. They didnt stand a chance.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Rooney showing he wants to be a central midfielder for 45 minutes. Woooo


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Mexico is winning 1-0 aganist Spain right now.

In other news, Chicharito is a crack.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Lol, so THAT gets given but Lampard's doesn't.

That did NOT cross the line.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

:lmao

England must really want goal line technology. From what I saw the ball did not cross the line though. No goal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Yes rest up wazza up legend, fucking england lol

Strike, still a pointless fucking friendly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Actually on second thought maybe it did cross the line. Can't really tell from this crap stream.

Gerrard equalizes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Lol he better not do stuff like that for Pool


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> *Actually on second thought maybe it did cross the line.* Can't really tell from this crap stream.
> 
> Gerrard equalizes.


It really didn't.

Also, screw England fans booing Rooney, they'll all be creaming over him when the next tournament comes around and they know they need him.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Man U got a steal with chicharito. Spain going down!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Wow, a win over Hungary. I imagine England are now favourites for Euro 2012. Terry being able to get picked for a national team when he would lose a race to a tortoise is quite something. I bet Carvalho is delighted to be leaving Chelsea and not having to carry that scum bastard anymore.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Denmark - Germany (Friendly)

0-1 Gomez (19)
0-2 Helmes (71)
1-2 Rommedahl (74)
2-2 Junker (88)

Great match, although both teams were without some regulars. Denmark suffered from not having Christian Poulsen on the team, but the offensive medfield with Rommedahl and especially Christian Eriksen was great. The defence however had a bad night, but that can be because they lacked Poulsen on the Defensive Midfield. Daniel Agger played badly


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ireland 1 - 0 Armenia (Fahey '78)

Bloody delighted with that, really tough game for us. We're used to throwing leads away but we hung on this evening, we're not pretty to watch but I dont care as long as we keep winning. 
Should be another 3 points on tuesday against Andorra at home. Doyle was immense tonight, definition of a target man. Dunne, St. Ledger and Lawrence played well too. C'MON IRELAND! 

(anyone know if england u-21's vs portugal is on telly? bebe might be playing, would be interesting to see him)


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Good play by England. Great result. It's a real shame about Dawson - he was defending very well. Never have I felt so confident about an England goalkeeper than I do with Joe Hart! Jermain Defoe - Mr. Reliable. Bulgaria showed themselves to be a group of right dirty bastards at times! I'd have liked to see Adam Johnson get some more time on the pitch though - he is magic. 

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

good performance from england against a poor bulgaria, nice to see Rooney set up all the goals, and 3 great finishes from defoe, felt sorry for dawson, he is always unlucky with injuries


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

OH YAY WORLD BEATERS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!

Rooney's assists were enough proof that he is better than every other England player. Defence is still wank. Johnson was shit. Defoe was quality. Byebye Dawson for another season. There is no need for Lampard. Barry was pointless though. Hart looks good. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

France 0-1 Belarus

Nothing surprises me with them nowadays.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Excellent result for England tonight + the added bonus of Dawson & Defoe picking up injuries.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I suppose he's don capello again to the retards over at the sun . 
oh yeah :lmao france


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Yey England. So we're gonna win the Euro's right?

Can't wait for the headlines. Well France, that's what happens when you drop Ben Arfa :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Torres scored a great goal in Spain's match. I have a feeling he may be coming back, unless he gets blighted with injury again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

took a look at the suns website (curiosity got the better of me) no praise for capello but ian wright apparently ''predicted'' defoe would get a hat-trick so thats what they ran with, oh dear.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

*England won me a lot of money tonight, so I thank them for that. I only followed the first half though and I gotta say, I wasn't impressed. *


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ladies and Gentlemen.

I bring you: Insanity

Portugal vs Cyprus (4-4)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7fxP1zhpW4


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

So how long until English media starts hyping this new England side up again? They beat Bulgaria 4-0 and all is well again.

Also, in other news,

Portugal fpalm

France fpalm fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Enigma said:


> OH YAY WORLD BEATERS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rooney's assists were enough proof that he is better than every other England player. Defence is still wank. Johnson was shit. Defoe was quality. Byebye Dawson for another season. There is no need for Lampard. Barry was pointless though. Hart looks good. Nothing to get excited about.


He is easily the most talented, but like all the rest, he goes hiding when shit gets serious.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Burkarl said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> I bring you: Insanity
> 
> ...


Cost me £10 did that late equaliser. All the other five teams won. Stupid bloody Portugal.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

LOL - Good work by Cyprus!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

portugal ruined my bet, as well. wtf...

and france? wow. u guys sux.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Even with Evra and Ribery suspensions France should have beaten Belarus. It's gonna take something grand to bring them back from their horrible slump.

I'm surprised how bad Portugal's defense looked at those goals, their defense was a lot tighter during the World Cup.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

If England don't stick to this team they are idiots. Lampard never passes and Terry is slow as shit - they are not needed in the team and are only seen as world class players at Chelsea because they are surrounded by world class players. Rooney and Defoe impressed me very much. Walcott is dangerous until he gets rids of the ball and proves that he actually doesn't have much of a footballing brain..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> If England don't stick to this team they are idiots. *Lampard never passes and Terry is slow as shit - they are not needed in the team and are only seen as world class players at Chelsea because they are surrounded by world class players.* Rooney and Defoe impressed me very much. Walcott is dangerous until he gets rids of the ball and proves that he actually doesn't have much of a footballing brain..


:lmao

Wow. That was a good one. Funniest thing I've read in September so far.

Although, "Lampard never passes" is also the most stupid thing I've heard in September, mind.

I agree that John Terry is not world class though. And I also agree that Lampard and Terry shouldn't necessarily walk back into the team. 

Gerrard and Berry worked well together last night, so I think they should stick with that right now. Plus, I'd love Lampard to retire from international football, so he can concentrate 100% on Chelsea and carry on bagging those 20+ goals a season and finishing on *TOP* of the Premier League *ASSIST* table, as he was able to do last season.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wow. That was a good one. Funniest thing I've read in September so far.
> 
> ...


Do you find common sense amusing? If you took Lampard and Terry out of the Chelsea team do you honestly think it would make the slightest bit of difference. And Lampard doesn't pass - I watch him regularly and he has about 30-40 shots a match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> Do you find common sense amusing? If you took Lampard and Terry out of the Chelsea team do you honestly think it would make the slightest bit of difference. And Lampard doesn't pass - I watch him regularly and he has about 30-40 shots a match.


Of course it would make a difference. If you take Lampard out of the team, you instantly lose plenty of goals and assits. You lose that important connection he has with Drogba. You lose a midfielder who is willing to go back and help defend.

As I said, I don't find Terry world class, but he is a fantastic leader. When he is not playing, our defensive line is not as settled as it is when he is around. 

Have you been to Stamford Bridge to watch Lampard play? No? Thought so. You watch highlights on Match of the Day that last a whole 7 minutes and you base his 90 minute game on that.

Lampard is always looking for the final pass now a days. And the reason he is able to score so many goals is to do with his movement. Most of his goals last season came from insdie the box. 

I honestly don't know why I am bothering replying to you, as your post clearly shows you know nothing about either player.

It would be easier if you just came out with, "I hate Tery and Lampard". At least you'd be honest to yourself.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I hate Terry and Lampard.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Of course it would make a difference. If you take Lampard out of the team, you instantly lose plenty of goals and assits. You lose that important connection he has with Drogba. You lose a midfielder who is willing to go back and help defend.
> 
> As I said, I don't find Terry world class, but he is a fantastic leader. When he is not playing, our defensive line is not as settled as it is when he is around.
> 
> ...


Word of advice, don't just make assumptions about what people do and don't know. I watch a lot of football and whilst John Terry may be a good leader he is also slow as christmas and is simply not fast or clever enough to be playing international level football.

I know a lot about how football works in this country because let me tell you a story. I once kicked a ball in the air a mile from the school changing rooms to the school fields alongside my pe teacher who simply replied "Shame that wouldn't be much use in a real game". This is seriously what he said, he didn't comment on my skill or how this could be incoporated creatively into a game he just immediately forgot about what he had just seen. In this country we take pride in these apparent "leaders of men" from a young age, these brash, cocky, arrogant big players who take charge on the field but who don't necesarrily have the skill to back it up with - Terry is one of those players. Had he been brought up in a country that took pride in skill as opposed to arrogance then he would be lucky to be playing second division football. Watching him trying to mark any fast striker is cringeworthy and not only that but his bullying attitude puts a downer on the team's morale. 

So it's not as simple as hating Terry, I have actually made some very good points about why he isn't fit to play for England. You making assumptions that I have made my judgements on watching seven minutes of highlights is embarrasing because your stupid point about being "leader of men" is the kind of crap that the press come out with week in week out to try and keep that bum in national colours. 

Regardless, however I love your avatar. I grew up watching Italian Football (and again I don't mean seven minute highlight packages) and Batigoal was one of my heroes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> Word of advice, don't just make assumptions about what people do and don't know. I watch a lot of football and whilst John Terry may be a good leader he is also slow as christmas and is simply not fast or clever enough to be playing international level football.
> 
> I know a lot about how football works in this country because let me tell you a story. I once kicked a ball in the air a mile from the school changing rooms to the school fields alongside my pe teacher who simply replied "Shame that wouldn't be much use in a real game". This is seriously what he said, he didn't comment on my skill or how this could be incoporated creatively into a game he just immediately forgot about what he had just seen. In this country we take pride in these apparent "leaders of men" from a young age, these brash, cocky, arrogant big players who take charge on the field but who don't necesarrily have the skill to back it up with - Terry is one of those players. Had he been brought up in a country that took pride in skill as opposed to arrogance then he would be lucky to be playing second division football. Watching him trying to mark any fast striker is cringeworthy and not only that but his bullying attitude puts a downer on the team's morale.
> 
> ...


You can't blame me for making assumuptions with your comments on Lampard. They are not close to the truth. The thing what got to me was the "never passes" comment. How can he be the top assister of 2009-10 (13 assists) if he does not pass 

I agree with you about the teaching of football in this country. Instead of teaching skill and guile, they rather you put a foot in and win anyhow. Yes, Terry is a prick. He is far from a great person. But when I say he is a leader of men, I'm not saying that he tries to influence the team to kick down opponents etc. What I'm referring to is his organisation of the defence. You asked me, if you take out Terry, will it matter. Well I've seen what a Chelsea team is like without Terry. And defending set pieces are a problem without him. 

Plus, his passing is very underrated. Take example his assist to Cole last season vs Sunderland:





About 43 seconds in.

If he was just your stereotypical English player, he wouldn't even be attempting to make a pass of that quality. He's also plays cross the pitch passes to our guy on the right, which lands directly at them.

I don't agree that he is too slow for international football. He's only looked terrible in one game in his whole England career and that was against the Germans in the summer. Look at him in the Champions League; he's won the best defender award three times. He's a very good reader of the game. I'm sorry, but Chelsea can not always be on the latter stages of tournaments with just an average player. Riccy and Alex are beasts, but they're not John Cena.

It's easy to forget all of this, because as said, he is not the most liked guy (and it is fair), but he is not your typical English "hard man". He's just marketed that way and he does play up to it as well.

Yes, Batigol was immense. They don't make strikers like that anymore. Infact, they don't make players like the stars of the 90's anymore.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Didn't Terry win the UEFA Defender of the Year in 08? Total joke.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

My views on Terry have nothing to do with him as a person - I don't particularly like Ronaldo either but I have no problems calling him one of the best players in the world. 

Maybe I'm wrong about Lampard but definitely not Terry. You can not be a slow defender at international level. When they played Inter last year Samuel Eto ran him ragged and everytime I see Terry against a fast attacker (Charity Shield being another recent example) he is made to look very average indeed. Quite simply he is a very brave and courageous player but at the top level it requires more than just that to warrant being at a club like Chelsea. Chelsea defenders are constantly having to cover his tracks because he has no chance defending against anyone reasonably quick. 

Regardless of how good these two men are however let's start a different debate - england's style of play against Bulgaria looked dazzling and given that the players gelled so well together = is there really a need to change things? (barring the obvious injury questions) Barry and Gerrard worked well together and the guy who replaced Terry was a mile more competetent.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Sweden - San Marino : 2-0 after 14 minutes. Should have been 5-0 with a bit of luck.

1-0 Ibrahimovic
2-0 Own Goal


EDIT: Should have been 6-0 now...Damn it!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Bit of a challenge for England tonight. It's pissing it down in Switzerland - should suit us fine 

Come on England!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Will be suprised if Scotland do not destroy Liechenstein tonight. Expecting France to lose to Bosnia also.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Sweden - San Marino : 3-0 after the first half

3-0 Wernbloom

And Sweden with one player less because of a direct red card to Mellberg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

wats walcott's injury?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Rooney scores away from home............again! 8*D


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Sweden - San Marino : 6-0

1-0 Ibrahimovic
2-0 Own Goal
3-0 Wenbloom
4-0 Granqvist
5-0 Ibrahimovic
6-0 Berg

Well the result is not a suprise since they were up against the worst team in Europe. But 6 points after 2 games, couldnt be happier. Now awaits a tough away game against the Netherlands.

*oh and LOL at Portugal!*
Are now down 0-1 against Norway with about 20 minutes left. They cant afford to lose points here aswell.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> wats walcott's injury?


Went over on his ankle. Got stretchered off and taken to hospital.

Don't know how serious it is.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Messi scores a great gol. Chipping Reina.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Damn... Adam Johnson is the real deal. Fantastic allround and should be starting every game!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Another 3 points - brilliant!

We played very well in the first half. It was a little shakier in the second but we managed to get the two goals so it wasn't a problem. Adam Johnson is looking fantastic at the moment - I'd start him ahead of Walcott.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Belguim and Greece are let downs. Could have won me £35, 000. Oh well, coupon was speculative but went okay considering who I had.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Almost fucking lost to Liechenstein, embarrassing. Believe we scored about 10 minutes into added time. Relief though.

Suprised France didn't lose, suppose I shouldn't be suprised Portugal lost. Guarantee that most English fans will be jumping back onto Capello's cock now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

What a goal by Shaqiri for Switzerland.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Good game for us (England) however I don't like the way as a Chelsea fan John Terry was slated for banging someones wife a few years ago yet Wayne goes out of his way to pay hundreds of quid for a prostitute when his wife is pregnant 
Maybe I've just missed the papers the last few days? 

Besides that good performances from all - Hart had a slip or two but it was no bother in the end. Glad to see Bent score his first for us and Ashley Cole I felt played his socks off (call me biased!)


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Almost fucking lost to Liechenstein, embarrassing. Believe we scored about 10 minutes into added time. Relief though.
> 
> Suprised France didn't lose, suppose I shouldn't be suprised Portugal lost. Guarantee that most English fans will be jumping back onto Capello's cock now.


Actually most England fans don't want Capello as manager. I actually can see that he is a great manager - 4 Serie A wins and a Champions League trophy don't lie.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I am back to tell you all about your favorite national team: Denmark

Denmark vs Iceland 1-0 (0-0)

1-0 Thomas Kahlenberg (90)

Quite a borring match where Denmark dominated, but lacked a lot in front of goal. Rommedahl and Jacobsen were brilliant on the left wing, and substitutes Junker and Vingaard did well. The danish 4-5. keeper Lindegaard delivered a good clean sheet.

Other results from Denmarks Group:

Norway vs Portugal 1-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Good for Argentina.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Hopefully John Terry stays well away from this new England side. Not only is he a slow, stupid player but he has a bad attitude which brings down the morale of the team. Capello should just tell him to fuck off and the guy should be thanking his lucky stars that he gets paid to be carried by his talented Chelsea team-mates.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Nice and tidy from England.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Great performance. Now we're playing players in their best positions and they're working hard, we look far better, and as much as I hate to say it, we're far better off without Lampard.

I think he's a great player but I'd rather have Gerrard the way he's playing at the minute, and it's so clear you can't play both whether Gerrard shifts on to the left or not. We also look better at the back without Terry & Rio. Jagielka's been solid.

Also, Adam Johnson! What a star. He should've gone to the World Cup ahead of Wright-Phillips.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Also, Adam Johnson! What a star. He should've gone to the World Cup ahead of Wright-Phillips.


I was saying before, during and still am after the World Cup, he gives us something different, and we look a better side when his in it, Man City got a real star player on hands there.

On a side note, if anyone hasn’t seen it, you should watch Karim Benzema goal for France last night against Bosnia Herzegovina, ball played in, Benzema collects it in the box, with back to goal, spins and does quick turn and shoots at first moment giving defender and keeper no chance to react in time, well taken good goal. I still maintain his not suited to La Liga, but what a talent, hope he does well this season for Real Madrid.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



> Capello should just tell him to fuck off and the guy should be thanking his lucky stars that he gets paid to be carried by his talented Chelsea team-mates.


Carvalho is no longer there to do such things, so the onus goes to Alex and Ivanovic, will be interesting to see how that turns out over the course of the season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Toshack quits as Wales boss
Boss quits after six years at the helm



> John Toshack has, as expected, confirmed his resignation as Wales manager after six years in the job.
> 
> Speculation about Toshack's future began following last Friday's 1-0 defeat by Montenegro in their opening Euro 2012 qualifier, and the former Real Madrid boss is understood to feel he has taken the side as far as he can.
> 
> ...


Skysports.com


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I didn't like Wales' attitude going into the Montenegro game and of course the media was acting like its a disgrace losing to Montenegro away. First off, Montenegro is better than half the teams in Pot 3 and Pot 4 of the qualifying pools and definetely better than Wales which minus 3-4 players is average. They also beat Wales without Jovetic

I am a Croatia fan, very very very disappointing 0:0 draw with Greece at home. I would maybe be more understandable if we dominated but in reality neither side deserved to win. Greece played their typical bunker while Croatia had difficulties breaking it down and created few chances. Croatia haven't been the same team since Euro 2008 and I am at the point of them sacking Bilic. I still think he is an OK manager, but vastly overrated and we need a manager with some new ideas. We still should have enough quality to win this group but I am very worried about our next match in Israel. Israel is always a tough place to play in and if they lose there we can find ourselves in a hole


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

^ Anybody who thought Wales were better than Montenegro needs their head examined, hilarious stuff. 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Don't have too much interest in Euro qualifying at the moment, but we've got some friendlies this week. The U.S. take on Poland. It will be Schalke's Jermaine Jones's first appearance for the U.S. A lot of youngsters selected for the squad as well I think.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

really hope jack wilshere gets his chance for england in the upcoming international, he is a definite future england star. Very surprised to see Kevin Davies make the squad, dont think it is worth it bringing in a 33 year old, by the actual euros he would be 35, england need to be concentrating on younger players, perhaps it would have been worth bringing up a u-21 striker like sturridge or welbeck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

If he wanted to bring in a target man, he should have called up Andy Carroll. Carroll has a lot to learn, but in two years he will be a better player and if you call him up now, he gets to know how the England set up works before the European Championship.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

It's a baffling selection no doubt, goodbye to a steaming pile of talentless crap in Heskey only to select a player who is a very marginal improvement. And just another target man anyway. It's just how Capello wants his team to play sadly.


Oh and I don't like Wilshere's chance of starting with Capello's boy Gareth "Mediocre" Barry fit. And mediocre is being kind, he's a turd of a player, if only England had a fit Hargreaves to call upon. Carrick would also have been a better option.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

It's hard to pick Carrick because he's barely started for Man U this year. I can't remember the last time he started back to back games. He's not a bad player but you need players who are playing regularly. He's had his chances for England and never's set the world on fire.

I can't figure out why Capello's chosen SWP again, and he's one of five wingers. We don't need more than four and he doesn't play for City. That place could've gone to Scott Parker for example. I much prefer him to Tom Huddlestone, Gareth Barry & Carrick.

*Edit:* I hope Jagielka keeps his place too, and that Adam Johnson starts along with Darren Bent. It'd really piss me off if he was dropped after the solid performances he put in against Bulgaria & Switzerland. Terry's flaws got exposed at the World Cup and Rio's not 100% fit yet. I'd like to see Rio play ahead of Terry though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Carrick would be great for England if he hadn't fallen off the face of the earth.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

2006-2008 Carrick would be great for England.

This one I have my doubts about.

I just hope when Hargreaves returns he can be the same player, as he is exactly what the England midfield could use. A central midfielder who has technique, can tackle and has some pace.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

England is still in a complicated situation isnt it?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Did Ashley Young not get picked again? If so it's criminal he wasn't and SWP still is despite him doing fuck all an Money City.

Yeah Parker would've been a better go than Barry, but I don't rate him more than Carrick, who despite injury lately is still a damn good midfielder. It's no secret we play better when he's "on" which hopefully he will be when he gets a run of games behind him. I like that he's improved and all that but Fletcher to me is still not the answer in midfield. He's a terrific worker and an honest player, but he's not got that much natural ability to dictate play like Carrick can, combined with some good defensive work.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

As long as Terry and that other slow as shit defender stay out of the team England should be fine. You can't have slow defenders at international level. How no-one has realised this after the Germany match is beyond me. How Ancelotti could watch the footage of Terry being embarassed time and time again by faster and fitter strikers and still keep his position and wages at Chelsea is for me one of my personal seven wonders of the world.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

^ Because he's English, the press hype him up ridiculously, he's very good, but sometimes he's talked about as world class which is a tad laughable.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Andy Gray is even more laughable. 32 minutes into the Arsenal game last weekend he passionately proclaims: "This team just can't function without Frank Lampard." 60 minutes later Chelsea are 2-0 winners in a match they could have easily won by 5 or 6.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

We have two tough games coming up against Russia at home and Slovakia away.
Offer me 4 points now and I'd bite your hand off  If we could scrape a win tonight and a draw against Slovakia, I think we'd be well on our way to qualifying.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> As long as Terry and that other slow as shit defender stay out of the team England should be fine. You can't have slow defenders at international level. How no-one has realised this after the Germany match is beyond me.


To be fair, I think a lot of people have. If you watch shows like Sunday Supplement, the top journalists have said that they shouldn't come back in and play at Euro 2012 if we get there. Jagielka has to stay in, I said that the other day in here and mentioned how Terry's flaws got exposed at the World Cup. The only problem we have is that without Dawson, there's no other obvious choice to play alongside Jagielka. Richards & Cahill are okay, but are they going to do a better job than Rio or Terry? I'm not sure, and I'm not in favour of seeing either of them get back in.



Renegade™;8924534 said:


> Did Ashley Young not get picked again? If so it's criminal he wasn't and SWP still is despite him doing fuck all an Money City.


Yeah Young's in. He might even get the chance to start with Milner suspended and Walcott injured. Personally I'd like to see Adam Johnson on the left with Young on the right.

*Edit:* I hope this is the team we put out.

Hart
Johnson Ferdinand Jagielka Cole
Young Gerrard Barry Johnson
Bent Rooney
​


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Japan beats Argentina 1-0. It was a full strength Argentina too. 


Spain/Lithuania and Germany/Turkey today are interesting games.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Spain will destroy Lithuania. Czech Republic tonight, a side who certainly aren't the same as what they were at Euro 2004 but i'd still put money on that they're as good if not better than Scotland. I'd happily take a point from the next two games right now. Kenny Miller apparently not starting after 10 goals in 6 games is well? ehh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Jamie1™ said:


> Spain will destroy Lithuania. Czech Republic tonight, a side who certainly aren't the same as what they were at Euro 2004 but i'd still put money on that they're as good if not better than Scotland. I'd happily take a point from the next two games right now. Kenny Miller apparently not starting after 10 goals in 6 games is well? ehh.


It's because he's shit. He never scored many goals this side of the border. You just have to look at Kris Boyd to see how much scoring goals in Scotland means nothing. He's scored just one in the Championship for Boro. Scoring goals like Miller has in the SPL doesn't count for anything, and that could be why he's been left out.

I hope that doesn't come across as being harsh Jamie, but it's true.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fearful for tonight. The Russians have quality and I think they could expose us. Let's just hope for another ROCKSOLID Richard Dunne performance and a Kevin Doyle wonder goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I'm already breaking out in a cold sweat at the thought of Arshavin running at Klbane.
Oh Jesus, help us please :argh:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I totally understand what your meaning Nige although at the end of the day (its night) for years now Kenny Miller has proven himself as our main striker when he's not been in form. Seems strange imo that when he is in form and scored ten goals in the country he is representing he now gets dropped.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm already breaking out in a cold sweat at the thought of Arshavin running at Klbane.
> Oh Jesus, help us please :argh:


Yeah, Kilbane's a weak link. I get he's been a great servant and all that but. I think Cunningham looks like he has plenty of potential, though I'm not sure if he'll ever break through at City.

Arshavin's liable to go missing at times too though, hopefully he has one of those nights.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ireland 2-3 Russia

Fuck off Russia and fuck off that blondy twattish fucking prick of a ref (I'm a little upset.)
Russia deserved it in fairness, final scoreline is kind to us. But that fucking ref, ugh.
Also, I remember a while back United were linked to Akinfeev, No fucking thanks.
Poor excuse for a goalkeeper, catches absolutely NOTHING and palms powderpuff shots into dangerous areas.
I'm judging all this from tonights performance of course :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fantastic header from David Silva! Finds its way into the corner. 6 points to the good for Spain. Good day.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The Germans Blitzkrieg their way through Turkey and Oezil is one of the scorers. LOL.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The Germany game was a lot closer than the scoreline showed. Turkey played quite well. A goalkeeper clearance error, made it fall for Klose for the third.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Podolski is still, weird. Ridiculously inconsistent player. But Oezil is starting to catch his groove. Real got him for a steal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

serbia ... really?

to estonia? :no:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

lol Serbia.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

In the highlights package Wales just looked abysmal and made Bulagaria look like Brazil.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> How Ancelotti could watch the footage of Terry being embarassed time and time again by faster and fitter strikers and still keep his position and wages at Chelsea is for me one of my personal seven wonders of the world.





Renegade™ said:


> ^ Because he's English, the press hype him up ridiculously, he's very good, but sometimes he's talked about as world class which is a tad laughable.


Maybe because Terry lifts a trophy every year. Come on, you don't have to be Albert Einstein to realise that.

Travis, you go on and on about Terry like as if he fucked your mother or something. But the only time he has cost us (Chelsea) big is in the Champions League final. And that wasn't even to do with his defending.

If you want to blast him about his England performances then fair do's. But you don't support Chelsea, so him playing for Chelsea week in week out has fuck all to do with you.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Why do you think he lifts a trophy every year? For the simple fact that he's at Chelsea... surrounded by tons of world class players. It's like Juventus in their prime with guys like Ferrera - had he left we would have been fine but because he's on the winning team the fans connect with him and it made him seem a better player than he actually was.

I also didn't realise you had to be a chelsea supporter to rate Chelsea's players. I watch Chelsea at least 25 times a year and I know for a fact that Terry leaving that team would have no impact on their results. And in fact had they not had someone as slow as Terry marking Eto last year they may have progressed further than the second round of the champions league. 

Yes I do hate Terry because he represents everything that is wrong with the coaching system in this country. Over here we encourage the brash, "leader of men" bollocks whereas in countries like Spain they are actually targeting skill, pace and ability. Had Terry been brought in a footballing nation that prided itself on attributes that actually matter then he would be playing second division football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Maybe because Terry lifts a trophy every year. Come on, you don't have to be Albert Einstein to realise that.
> 
> .


Gary Neville lifts a trophy every year, doesn't mean he should be in the england first 11.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> Why do you think he lifts a trophy every year? For the simple fact that he's at Chelsea... surrounded by tons of world class players. It's like Juventus in their prime with guys like Ferrera - had he left we would have been fine but because he's on the winning team the fans connect with him and it made him seem a better player than he actually was.


No Travis. If Terry was as bad as you make out then we won't always be up there with the least goals conceded. We wouldn't be winning a trophy every season. Carvalho and Alex are very good (understatement with Carvalho), but they aren't superman. They can't cover Terry's ass for 90 minutes 50+ games a season. Sorry, but I just think you're full of hate and it is CLEARLY dictating your views.



Travis Bickle said:


> I also didn't realise you had to be a chelsea supporter to rate Chelsea's players. I watch Chelsea at least 25 times a year and I know for a fact that Terry leaving that team would have no impact on their results. And in fact had they not had someone as slow as Terry marking Eto last year they may have progressed further than the second round of the champions league.


It's not about you rating him or not. It's about you questioning Ancelotti on wht he is starting. Who the fuck are you to do that? Who are you to question Ancelotti - a man who has won everything he has gone after - on why are he is starting the man who captained his team to the league title and was part of the defence who conceded the least goals last season?

Terry plays left central defence. Eto'o scored on the right side of the pitch last year at Stamford Bridge. Whilst Terry was marking Diego Milito. You are nothing but a hater and your points and views on this are becoming laughable.



Travis Bickle said:


> Yes I do hate Terry because he represents everything that is wrong with the coaching system in this country. Over here we encourage the brash, "leader of men" bollocks whereas in countries like Spain they are actually targeting skill, pace and ability. Had Terry been brought in a footballing nation that prided itself on attributes that actually matter then he would be playing second division football.


I couldn't give two shits if you hate him or not. But if you speak bollocks and make shit up when you're talking about him involving Chelsea, then I'm going to be there to correct it.



united_07 said:


> Gary Neville lifts a trophy every year, doesn't mean he should be in the england first 11.


My comments have nothing to do with England. Plus, Terry plays every week. Neville is lucky to play five times a season now. Completely different circumstances.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Terry is a good centre back, he's not exactly quick but he is RARELY made to look like an idiot. He had a shit few months last year but other than that he has been one of the best defenders in the league over the past half decade. As long as the positioning and awareness is in place, pace is merely a bonus. Terry is solid, I don't see him as world class but other than Rio and Vidic, he'd be the next in line if I was making a Premiership defence.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Joel, 

You obviously don't understand how the english media works. If Terry was to be dropped there would be an uproar and Ancelotti would get endless hassle from the press. Instead he thinks fuck it, keep the guy in and yes lets just those defenders carry him 50 plus games a season which is exactly what they do. 
In England we have to hype up average players to try and convince ourselves that we are a world class team. Whenver we are knocked out of a major international tournament it is never because our players are grossly overrated but rather the manager, or the refs, or too many matches in england or too many injuries or they just can't gel together. What utter bollocks - England's track record in major international tournaments proves that something is wrong with the coaching system because they don't pick players based on skill like other nations such as Brazil, Argentina and Spain..

Terry is a great header of the ball and that is it. He is slow as shit and can't read the game well. Top strikers especially the quick ones frequently embarass him but whenver this happens the media hush hush the matter and instead massively emphasise all the good things he does to try and make people forget about his obvious flaws. 

Seems to me like you're the one who doesn't know what he's talking about. I understand exactly how players like Terry come to be called world class in this country and it has little to do with their ability with a football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Travis, you're just going on and on with the same tune. Like a broken record. I can't be bothered anymore. You're not going to change your mind and I'm not going to change mine. If you want to continue then go ahead, but I won't be.

So what does people think the starting line up (England) will be?

GK: Hart
RB: G. Johnson
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Terry
LB: A. Cole
RM: A. Johnson
CM: Gerrard
CM: Barry
LM: Milner
ST: Rooney
ST: Crouch


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Travis, you're just going on and on with the same tune. Like a broken record. I can't be bothered anymore. You're not going to change your mind and I'm not going to change mine. If you want to continue then go ahead, but I won't be.
> 
> So what does people think the starting line up (England) will be?
> 
> ...


Milner's suspended, so hopefully that means Johnson goes over to the left and Ashley Young plays on the right. I'd prefer to see Darren Bent start than Crouchy too. Other than that, I'd stick with that team although I'm not too keen on seeing Rio & Terry carry on at centre half. There's just no suitable alternative with Jagielka & Dawson injured, and Lescott's just not up to it. I think Cahill should get a chance soon, only a qualifier isn't the time to take a risk, especially with Montenegro having got 9 points from 9. We should beat them but we shouldn't underestimate them either.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Joel, no worries, sucks for England though that the tosser has to return to the team. Not exactly missing him were they?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one who doesn't rate Garu Cahill? Extremely average player tbf. Rio partnered with Terry should be fine, Terry is a very good defender despite being overrated, and alongside Rio against Montenegro there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Paper today has Joe Hart all over it. Apparently been out in a 2 day bender since the game on Friday night. Don't know if that will effect him starting or not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Isnt basically most of the England team overrated? Terry is by no means world class but the son of a bitch is pretty good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Was out last night, so missed the U.S. friendly. From the pic I see the highlights are a 2-2 draw, and a Clint Dempsey black eye.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



redeadening said:


> Isnt basically most of the England team overrated? Terry is by no means world class but the son of a bitch is pretty good.


No he's not he's pretty shit and slow as a fecking tortoise but I'll agree with you that most of the team being overrated.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Any England star is overrated basically. If he starts of with a good career he's tipped to become the biggest, something that most young players can't handle. Having to perform at the top of their game every single week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Well Travis gets his wish. Terry ruled out of England match against Montenegro with a back injury.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

*wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo woooo wooo wooooo woooooo wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Gary Cahill will get to start now glad Terry is out shouldnt hurt England much though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Despite saying I don't mind Terry, I'm glad about this as it makes sure Jagielka keeps his spot as he has done well thus far.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Jagielka's out of the game anyway with an injury.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell :lmao

Cahill it is then, don't rate him as international standard at all though.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I dont think he is at a high international standard yet but if they give him a chance he could prove his worth to the team.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I really hope Montenegro win tomorrow but it will be a typical England 3:0 victory in qualifying...


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

No Terry = England win. Has been the trend as of late. Funny how neither club nor country seem to miss him when he's gone...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

^ You're just begging for another round with Joel aren't you?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Seen Cazorla, Llorente, Bruno and another player i wasn't sure of in town yesterday. If i could have chosen players too see it wouldn't have been them but what can you do.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Nights like this make me hate football 
We go 1-0 up after around 10-15 minutes and then dominate until on 37 minutes, jammy fucking Slovakia score from a corner after doing nothing in the game.
Then 2 minutes later Robbie Keane misses a complete open goal but thats not enough, oh fuck no, we get a penalty just on the stroke of half-time and Robbie steps up and......misses it of course.
I know we'll lose in the second half now  fuck this fucking bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Those goddamn nazi bastards tear through the net again. Cant wait till Euro 2012. They're only gonna get better.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

This England game should be bottled up and used as a cure for insomnia. It flat-out sucks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Thats what happens when you have a team full of guys who are 'world class'


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Slovakia 1-1 Ireland FT

Robbie Keane, It's your fucking fault. Can't see us qualifying now. fuck the Euro's and fuck football, bullshit.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



redeadening said:


> Thats what happens when you have a team full of guys who are 'world class'


Hey it's not me that says that. 

I think only a few, no a couple are world class on their day, and that is Gerrard and Rooney. Rooney only just as well.

EDIT - And Ashley Cole, as much as it pains me to say it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell Scotland playing well against Spain!

3 - 2 to Spain.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

nice job by the Serbian crowd. Cost their country 3 points.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fair play to the Scots on the fightback. England booed off again


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

After a terrible loss against Portugal were Denmark back on track against Cyprus. Denmark were nervous from the start, but thankfully the goalie Anders Lindegaard played like a veteran, though it was his 3rd performance for the team. 1st half went rather quietly though Daniel Agger walked off with an injury. In the break Morten Rasmussen got on the field and he scored with his first touch. After that the game went quiet apart from some good play by Michael Krohn-Dehli. In the end Denmark got another goal from the Randers FC player Kasper Lorentzen

Denmark vs Cyprus 2-0 (0-0)

1-0 Morten Rasmussen (47)
2-0 Kasper Lorentzen (81)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

0-0 against Montenegro. Thank the Lord John Terry and Frank Lampard wasn't in the team, otherwise England wouldn't have picked up such a great result. 0-0 against Montenegro baby! If there is no Terry and Lampard in the team, England are odds on for the Euro Championship.

0-0 AGAINST MONTENEGRO! NO TERRY AND LAMPARD! ENGLAND ARE AWESOME!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Scotland showed that when they are switched on, man, they are a tough little team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Jamie1™;8942135 said:


> Seen Cazorla, *Llorente*, Bruno and another player i wasn't sure of in town yesterday. If i could have chosen players too see it wouldn't have been them but what can you do.


You'll be sure of he is now after that gutting late goal. That was so unlucky for Scotland after coming back from 2-0 down against the best team in the world. They gave it a good go. I just hope they can take heart from that and do everything they can to get second spot and a crack at the play offs.



Stone Cold 4life said:


> I think only a few, no a couple are world class on their day, and that is Gerrard and Rooney. Rooney only just as well.
> 
> EDIT - And Ashley Cole, as much as it pains me to say it.


It's been a long time since Rooney gave anything like a good performance, let alone world class performance. He needs to get his down and sort himself out quick. It's just a pain in the arse that we don't have anyone else who can come in for him. A 4-5-1 with a fit Defoe wouldn't bother me if Rooney carries on like he has since the end of last season.

Gutted for Ireland too. From what I saw they were never looked in danger. It's always good to see Ledge get on the scoresheet too, even though he's not been the same player for North End since he came back from Middlesbrough in January.

Wales are a lost cause, but I was amazed Northern Ireland drew against the Faroes even though it was away. They can forget about second spot now too.

*Edit:*


Joel said:


> 0-0 AGAINST MONTENEGRO! NO TERRY AND LAMPARD! ENGLAND ARE AWESOME!


Clean sheet and as much as I like Lampard as a player, I'd rather have Gerrard starting for England. He seems to deliver more often, and this was just one of those nights.

Terry proved at the World Cup against Germany he has big time flaws. He does well for Chelsea, but it's the time to give someone else a shot like Jagielka & Dawson. The same goes for Rio in my book as he'll never be reliable long term.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> 0-0 against Montenegro. Thank the Lord John Terry and Frank Lampard wasn't in the team, otherwise England wouldn't have picked up such a great result. 0-0 against Montenegro baby! If there is no Terry and Lampard in the team, England are odds on for the Euro Championship.
> 
> 0-0 AGAINST MONTENEGRO! NO TERRY AND LAMPARD! ENGLAND ARE AWESOME!


The only reason England didn't lose was because Terry didn't play. Serbia are a good side, just typical English press bullshit "We should be beating teams like this" - why should you, you're not fucking Spain or something! You're a mediocre to good side so no match against decent opposition should be easy.

And like England would be ever be odds for the Euro Championship - their best 11 pales in comparison to the likes of Holland and Spain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> The only reason England didn't lose was because Terry didn't play. Serbia are a good side, *just typical English press bullshit "We should be beating teams like this" - why should you, you're not fucking Spain or something! You're a mediocre to good side so no match against decent opposition should be easy.*
> 
> And like England would be ever be odds for the Euro Championship - their best 11 pales in comparison to the likes of Holland and Spain.


Yeah. You have a point. That damn media...















































...



Travis Bickle said:


> No Terry = *England win.* Has been the trend as of late. Funny how neither club nor country seem to miss him when he's gone...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


How does it go? 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Did I get that right? Yes? Goody!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Alright I concede that I was wrong. But Terry playing would likely have made no difference seeing as Serbia had like two shots in the entire game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Montenegro have some quality players. it's not like you drew with san marino.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Exactly, it's no surprise to me but then I have never tried to pretend that England have a world class team which is the message that pundits have preached for the last fifteen years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> Alright I concede that I was wrong. But Terry playing would likely have made no difference seeing as Serbia had like two shots in the entire game.


Meh. This doesn't have anything to do with Terry anymore. I was just pointing out the hypocrisy of you saying after the match that the media are the guys who say that England should be beating this team and that team, yet before the game you said England was going to in.

I guess there is a chance you was just looking for a rise out of me though. Why can't we just along Travis? :side:


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I was just trying to get a rise of you for shits and giggles. We could get along quite easily if we talked about Chelsea players not named John Terry. I pretty much rate the hell of the rest of the team especially Malouda, Anelka and Drogba. Drogba in particular is a very, very special player.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

WOW....


there are so many...lets say "retards" on here but Travis fuckin Bickle takes top spot!

Get out of the sports section mate you clearly know FUCK ALL so if you want a rant about John Terry then I think you should consider the rant section


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ok. We won't talk about Terry. Let's talk about Lampard 8*D

Joking.

Turkey seem to be getting worse. I thought with Hiddink at the helm that they would be a hard unit to beat. But losing to Azerbaijan kind of cancels that.

Edit: tomkins, don't you usually rant about fans not supporting their local teams in the sport sections?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



tomkim4 said:


> WOW....
> 
> 
> there are so many...lets say "retards" on here but Travis fuckin Bickle takes top spot!
> ...


Keep that language up and I will knock you out junior. I actually go out and play sports unlike you, you lazy doughnut shaped hooligan.
See how I made an assumption there mirroring what you did in your post. Never *ass*ume.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Shocked at the amount of people that care about international's especially when it's not the world cup. i'd rather watch some lower league football, that been said some crowd trouble got me intrested those crazy serbs.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Edit: tomkins, don't you usually rant about fans not supporting their local teams in the sport sections?


No I've never ranted about it I only bought it up and got a huge reaction from you so called big supporters of chelsea and man united! Couldn't care less who anyone supports, but people for some reason take offense when people bring up the term "gloryhunters". 



Travis Bickle said:


> Keep that language up and I will knock you out junior. I actually go out and play sports unlike you, you lazy doughnut shaped hooligan.
> See how I made an assumption there mirroring what you did in your post. Never *ass*ume.


You sound like a right bellend mate so I wont argue.
ahahahhahahaha I guarantee I've played many more sports than you and at a MUCH higher level!!!
You seam to really know your stuff


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I very, very much doubt you have. The only thing you've ever probably played at a higher level is on your computer games.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Villa is officially the top Spain scorer of all time now. Good for him. Seemed like a close game today as well, but a good victory.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shocked at the amount of people that care about international's especially when it's not the world cup.


National pride and all that, isn't it? I love it when Ireland play even though alot of the time our style of football is worse than non-league . (played some good stuff tonight though)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ah England booed off the pitch again, wonderful supporters. Then again, the team was fairly gash and there are some players who just shouldn't be there anymore/again (SWP, Davies, Barry, Crouch). And looking at their subs bench was a big lol. What does Darren Bent have to do to get a chance?

Apparently that fat idiot Alan Green was rambling on about how fans "payed their money and deserve better". The fuck is this? Just because you buy a ticket to a football match doesn't mean it guarantees free flowing football with plenty of goals or your money back. It's your choice to go to the match in the first place. Total farce.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



tomkim4 said:


> No I've never ranted about it I only bought it up and got a huge reaction from you so called big supporters of chelsea and man united! Couldn't care less who anyone supports, but people for some reason take offense when people bring up the term "gloryhunters".


You should rant about it, and they get annoyed because they know you are right pretty much. Yankees, Lakers, Man Utd, all their fans are the worst, nothing on the teams themselves, but yeah, fans who won't admit they are bandwagon/gloryhunter fans despite living so far away and having very respectable teams near them, but noo. Fans from the cities who actually support these teams are actually ok as well, maybe except Lakers fans except Jack, just get given a bad rep because of bandwagon fans.


Lol at anyone considering Montenegro a top team, fair enough England shouldn't be wiping the floor with them or anything, but at Wembley, and even away, it should be an easy enough win, they didn't even have their best player. Terry/Lampard not being there didn't make any difference, there really are some weird thoughts here, maybe using the likes of Davies, SWP, Crouch and continuing to use Barry might be somewhere to start if you want to talk about problems though.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Travis Bickle said:


> I very, very much doubt you have. The only thing you've ever probably played at a higher level is on your computer games.


Unless you've represented your country in one sport, region in another and district in another then shut the fuck up! 
From your earlier post there is a chance you could be Chris Jericho or you are just trying to be him.



dR1 said:


> You should rant about it, and they get annoyed because they know you are right pretty much. Yankees, Lakers, Man Utd, all their fans are the worst, nothing on the teams themselves, but yeah, fans who won't admit they are bandwagon/gloryhunter fans despite living so far away and having very respectable teams near them, but noo. Fans from the cities who actually support these teams are actually ok as well, maybe except Lakers fans except Jack, just get given a bad rep because of bandwagon fans.
> 
> 
> Lol at anyone considering Montenegro a top team


Yeah I get raped when i mention anything though! I don't get why people don't admit that it's them or their parents that are gloryhunting fans.

Lol at other people calling them Serbia aswell fpalm 
Yeah they didn't get many people over the half way line but still if our midfield and forwards can't score against montenegro we have big problems. I blame Capello, he wont ever change his tactics even when it's not working!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Ah England booed off the pitch again, wonderful supporters. Then again, the team was fairly gash and there are some players who just shouldn't be there anymore/again (SWP, Davies, Barry, Crouch). And looking at their subs bench was a big lol. What does Darren Bent have to do to get a chance?


Bent was injured and pulled out the other day. Hopefully he'll miss the game against us on Monday night. Btw, any neutrals who are thinking of watching Rovers/Sunderland on Sky next Monday, don't!

To be fair to Barry, him & Gerrard looked good against Bulgaria & Switzerland. Crouch has a habit of getting goals for us too. If you look at the fit strikers we have, Crouch & Davies are probably as good as it gets. I think Capello was right not to rush Carroll, and he's not scored for four games anyway.

As for SWP, he just needs to be dropped. He's not playing for Man City, and when you've got players like Etherington & Jarvis bang in form, it just shows he shouldn't be in there. Even Downing is doing a decent job for Villa this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> You should rant about it, and they get annoyed because they know you are right pretty much. Yankees, Lakers, Man Utd, all their fans are the worst, nothing on the teams themselves, but yeah, fans who won't admit they are bandwagon/gloryhunter fans despite living so far away and having very respectable teams near them, but noo. Fans from the cities who actually support these teams are actually ok as well, maybe except Lakers fans except Jack, just get given a bad rep because of bandwagon fans.


To be honest, you know fuck all about peoples history on why they support their club, so you should just shut your mouth on the matter.

You want to go around preaching as if you're God and as if you're word is the ultimate. Who are you? You don't know shit. So stop acting as if you do.

Away fans always chant (to Chelsea), "where were you when you was shit?!". Well I got into football around 1997. I supported Chelsea in 1997. And let me tell you something, we weren't shit back then. I didn't live in London back then and I missed days when we were relegated to Division 2. Does that make me any less of a fan? Does it fuck.

You always think that rival fans are the worst fans of football, but that is obviously not the case. The worst fans in football are the ones like you dR1. The ones who go around walking tall and sprouting bullshit like they know every detail. Quite frankly, you're nothing but a joke.

And when I made my post about Lampard and Terry not being involved, I was not saying England would have won with them, I was just pointing out that England aren't any better without them.

And Darren Bent didn't play cause he was injured, Renegade. He was tipped to start before the injury happened.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I often find that, aside from a couple, non-premium members in this topic tend to be irritating as fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I don't see why some people get so wound up about so-called ''gloryhunters''.
My Dad got me supporting Man United as early as possible and my two brothers as well. My Dad was born late in the late 50's so he was probably 9 or 10 when United won the European Cup, was he a glory-hunter? Dunno, probably.
Maybe he supported them because they had a few Irish on the books back then.
I don't really care why he followed them but I'm glad he got me into supporting United as early as possible.
Also, I don't care how many hundreds of miles I am from Old Trafford, I consider myself just as good a supporter as someone who lives 10 minutes away from OT.

(Thinking back, my Dad probably had to put up with some unbearable banter in the 70's and 80's )


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The whole gloryhunter argument is a load of bollox. I support Chelsea, why? I saw Zola's chelsea play Liverpool in the Fa Cup, I think the score was 4-2, that's the first big game I remember distinctly. Dunno if I even remember the year, but it was a really good game and from then on I decided to support Chelsea. I dunno if it makes me a gloryhunter (would I have supported them if they'd lost? who knows) but I really don't care.




> Shocked at the amount of people that care about international's especially when it's not the world cup.


Really? I'm surprised that more don't care, I fucking love to see Ireland do well. Was gutted we didn't win last night, Slovakia are fucking average and missing the penalty was a turning point. 

We need Duff back ASAP, McGeady's a fucking waster, and Robbie Keane needs to move on from Spurs, he looked awful (again) last night, completely lacking sharpness in front of goal, although he's been past it for a while.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Slovakia 1-1 Ireland FT
> 
> Robbie Keane, It's your fucking fault. Can't see us qualifying now. fuck the Euro's and fuck football, bullshit.


Still n o reason we won't get second. We'll probably struggle against macedonia but get 4 points, beat andorra and armenia, lost to Russia and maybe beat the Slovak's at home. I think that could get us through. It's not like there's a lot of quality in the group (apart from the Russians). Should have won though, yeah.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't see why some people get so wound up about so-called ''gloryhunters''.
> My Dad got me supporting Man United as early as possible and my two brothers as well. My Dad was born late in the late 50's so he was probably 9 or 10 when United won the European Cup, was he a glory-hunter? Dunno, probably.
> Maybe he supported them because they had a few Irish on the books back then.
> I don't really care why he followed them but I'm glad he got me into supporting United as early as possible.
> ...


You don't actually believe that do you? I don't have so much of a problem with people choosing to be a fan of whoever. That's their choice.

There is a difference though between being a *'fan'* and a *'supporter'*. Being a supporter means you go and support the team. You might be as good a supporter as someone who lives 10 minutes away from Old Trafford but doesn't go to the games. I know you're not in exactly the best place to trump that, but that comment was laughable.

I personally don't mind United fans for example who live outside of Manchester, and I'd say about 95% of them here are in that bracket but they know what they're talking about. I include you in that too, but there's such a big difference being a fan of a club and supporting one.

I think what gets some people is when you get people who aren't proper fans and just brag about their team, and because there are a lot of United fans across the country, they stick out. Every club has them, but I don't think there's any on here to be honest.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Nige™;8945578 said:


> You don't actually believe that do you? I don't have so much of a problem with people choosing to be a fan of whoever. That's their choice.
> 
> There is a difference though between being a *'fan'* and a *'supporter'*. Being a supporter means you go and support the team. You might be as good a supporter as someone who lives 10 minutes away from Old Trafford but doesn't go to the games. I know you're not in exactly the best place to trump that, but that comment was laughable.
> 
> ...


But thats the thing, I said _I_ consider myself as good a supporter. I'm not too bothered about what bracket other people put me in, be it supporter, fan, fair-weather fan, glory-hunter. That stuff doesn't bother me.
Some people probably think ''he's just saying that, glory-hunter like the rest of 'em'' but thats they're choice and all that.

(I would like to get to a game though )


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



> Unless you've represented your country in one sport, region in another and district in another then shut the fuck up!
> From your earlier post there is a chance you could be Chris Jericho or you are just trying to be him.


I guarantee I can do more kick ups with a coke can than you can with a football. And I'm not trying to be anyone buddy, I'm the first and last Travis Bickle.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> To be honest, you know fuck all about peoples history on why they support their club, so you should just shut your mouth on the matter.
> 
> You want to go around preaching as if you're God and as if you're word is the ultimate. Who are you? You don't know shit. So stop acting as if you do.
> 
> ...












I can't believe a Chelsea fan of all people got mad this time. Chelsea fans are usually good people, we should be teaming up to be the heels of this forum tbh bro. I don't need to know peoples histories to know that 90% of fans away from a teams town are bandwagon fans, come on son, use common sense.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> I can't believe a Chelsea fan of all people got mad this time. Chelsea fans are usually good people, we should be teaming up to be the heels of this forum tbh bro. I don't need to know peoples histories to know that 90% of fans away from a teams town are bandwagon fans, come on son, use common sense.


I just don't agree with that statistic. Is it logical to think that the percentage of a son supporting the team his father supports is higher that 75%? How can the son be a glory hunter, when he probably heard the name of the team, even before he knew what the sport is?

Yeah, of course they are glory hunters out there. But to come on this forum and label every member who does not live in the city/town where their team is based is not right.

Oh and Chelsea are faces now. So we can't team up and be heels I'm afraid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Can someone just get a fucking shotgun and put England out of its misery? Maybe try setting a football team up again in about 10 to 15 years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Chelsea are mega heels tbh, no way can they possibly be face. Altho there is an incredible amount of dick riding about them in the media atm.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

What would that make Liverpool? Goofball heel with some talent? Kinda like Zach Ryder 

(Theres a thread in this, compare football clubs to wrestlers :lmao)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I'd compare United to Cena, biggest team in the world, more fans than anyone else but also more people hating them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

If clubs are wrestlers then TNA is Major League Soccer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The question is, who would Man City be?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



redeadening said:


> If clubs are wrestlers then TNA is Major League Soccer.


:lmao Where all the old people go to retire.



Nige™ said:


> The question is, who would Man City be?


Ted DiBiase. All the money in the world and I still don't care about them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Chelsea are mega heels tbh, no way can they possibly be face. Altho there is an incredible amount of dick riding about them in the media atm.


No way. Ancelotti came, we stopped getting bad press, started to play more attacking football and a lot of the hate has stopped. We are definitely faces. But the heel still lies within us. We're Randy Orton.



The Rated R One said:


> I'd compare United to Cena, biggest team in the world, more fans than anyone else but also more people hating them.


Nah. Barcelona is Cena. They have been the team of the 2000's and onwards. Man Utd is more like HHH. You think they are finished, but they always come back and win another title.

Madrid is Michaels. All the talent in thw world, but just doesn't seem to want the title.

Milan is definitely Flair.



Melvisboy said:


> Ted DiBiase. All the money in the world and I still don't care about them.


LOL.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I would also just like to state I am sick of hearing everyone claiming Drogba's goal against Arsenal was a piece of brilliance by him, he had no fucking idea where the ball went after it came off his foot, you can clearly see him spin around as if to say "where'd that ball go, oh in the net? Yay".

No way he meant that, total fluke of a goal.



> Milan is definitely Flair.


That's tops, good spot.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> No way. Ancelotti came, we stopped getting bad press, started to play more attacking football and a lot of the hate has stopped. We are definitely faces. But the heel still lies within us. We're Randy Orton.


People don't hate Chelsea because they were defensive. They hate them because of Roman, Man City have slightly made it easier on them, but yeah it doesn't change much since Chelsea are the ones winning.

John Terry is still the most hated player in England, and Drogba is still probably very high on that list.

If anything in this wrestler thing, they'd be Triple H. They basically slept their way to the title, but will never win the CL, just like HHH won't win the respect of the IWC.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I won't say people likes us now, but I think people have accepted that we are going to be around the top for a very long time and the level of hate has dropped a hell of a lot.

Before I couldn't have a conversation with football fans about Chelsea without them mentioning how lucky we are (which was fair enough), but now I don't really get that. I guess this is also helped by Man City.

You know what? I've just realised all these posts have been in the wrong thread. Maybe we should take it to the Prem, FA etc thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Otunga = Wigan. Tiny fanbase and ugly to watch 8*D.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Chelsea are the only team who have ever challenged for the title with United that I don't hate... well, Ancellotti's Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I hate Ancelotti's Chelsea as much as I hated Mourinho's and Scolari's. They've gone from being criticsed all the time to being constantly dick ridden and it's just so over the top now, all this crap about them being unstoppable and what rubbish.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ancellotti hasn't done anything to irritate me really, whereas Mourinho and Hiddink bugged me. Plus, aside from Terry and Cole, I don't hate any of their players as much as I used to.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I've never had a problem with any of their managers, it's mainly the players that irritate the hell out of me. Terry & Cole are why the word 'tw*t' was made. Drogba's a cheat and Carvalho got right on my tits too. I was pleased when they first won the title in 2005. I think my real problem with them is the arrogance of the players when they surround the referee. It's eased up a bit under Ancelotti, but they were terrible for it and by far the worst team in the league for it in recent years.

A lot of teams do it I know but Chelsea went way too far at times, like when Cashley at Tottenham when the referee called him over and he said he knew who he fucking was. Just the ignorance of them like when Terry said something along the lines of they should be getting decisions at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

No offence Nige, but to call some of our players twats and cheats is a bit rich coming from someone who supports a team that has/had the likes of Robbie Savage, Paul Dickov, Craig Bellamy, Morten Gamst Pedersen and El Hadji Diouf knocking around in recent years. Stones and glass houses comes to mind.

Terry said this years ago and it was to point out that we don't get the same big decisions in our favour at the Bridge, as some _other_ teams chasing the title gets at theirs. He was basically saying it to put referees on the spot. It's mind games. It happens throughout the game. Yes, he is a dick, but he wasn't doing anything that hasn't been done before.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> No offence Nige, but to call some of our players twats and cheats is a bit rich coming from someone who supports a team that has/had the likes of Robbie Savage, Paul Dickov, Craig Bellamy, Morten Gamst Pedersen and El Hadji Diouf knocking around in recent years. Stones and glass houses comes to mind.


tbh, I think he'd be the first on this forum to call most of them twats as well....


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> tbh, I think he'd be the first on this forum to call most of them twats as well....


True. They're all shit too with the exception of Bellamy. He was class for us. I still miss him.

Pedersen dived once at Arsenal but he's nowhere near the level of Drogba. Some of his dives like the incident with Lehmann were laughable. As much as Dickov, Diouf & Savage for example wind opposition players up, they don't have the arrogance the Chelsea players have. That Ashley Cole incident at Tottenham was shameful. But hey, that's southerners for you!

That is a joke but there is an arrogance within that squad or has been for a while. That's the difference.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



> Terry said this years ago and it was to point out that we don't get the same big decisions in our favour at the Bridge, as some other teams chasing the title gets at theirs


:lmao

Chelsea have had many ridiculous decisions go their way at the Bridge down the years, see Drogba's foul on Brown last year after you guys had got a free kick for nothing when Fletcher obviously got the ball, see Terry's rugby league-esque "charge downs" when blocking opposition shots a few years back (he did it twice in one game against Fulham or Bolton in 05), and a few laughable Drogba flops that would've made Robert Pires proud that have led to free kicks or pens.

Thing is everyone always go on about Man Utd being favoured by refs, but if the shoe was on the other foot and it was their team getting the decisions they'd be defending it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Diouf not arrogant? He goes around bloody spitting on people! I don't think arrogance is his glaring issue.

Sure we have had a lot of favourable decisions, but does any other team get decisions like Man Utd? Take a trip down memory lane before answering. But you may be there for a long time!

Hell, you're manager berates referees straight after the game if a decision doesn't go your way. So why the hell can no one else do it? Why are they labelled this, that and the next when it happens?

But whatever anyway. As you said, everyone is going to defend their club. It's just when views are so biased, it's rather annoying.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

"ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND REF? KICK HIM OUT!"

"WHAT THE HELL? YOU'RE GONNA BOOK HIM OVER THAT? HE BARELY TOUCHED HIM!"

The two most uttered phrases in football history. Because in the end of the day, its always the refs fault.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I've never agreed with Fergie unjustly criticising the referee because he got his tactics wrong or the team just didn't perform, I hate when he does that. However it's just his way of deflecting the inevitable roasting the players would cop if he didn't turn the attention to something else.

Sure Utd have gotten favourable decisions before and will in the future, but every other club will too. It really comes down to ref's usually bottling it and pussying out, caving under pressure from the home crowd.



> Sure we have had a lot of favourable decisions, but does any other team get decisions like Man Utd?


Juventus and Real Madrid spring to mind, and Chelsea are no worse than Utd overall.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> I've never agreed with Fergie unjustly criticising the referee because he got his tactics wrong or the team just didn't perform, I hate when he does that. However it's just his way of deflecting the inevitable roasting the players would cop if he didn't turn the attention to something else.


Of course there is a reason for it. It's MIND GAMES. Ferguson said what he says to make sure that the next referee will be under pressure to give Man Utd the 50-50 decision. Same thing that Terry done. It's been in football for years. I'm sure most of the people in here are over 20. We've been watching football for over 10 years. Which makes me wonder some people are acting like this is new?



Renegade™ said:


> Juventus and Real Madrid spring to mind, and Chelsea are no worse than Utd overall.


I was mainly talking about in England. I don't think any team has had the amount of decisions Utd has had. Maybe that is because you have been the top team for the longest period, maybe it is because your manager knows how to play the games better than anyone else, or most likely it is a bit of both.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Last season Chelsea probably had a hell of a lot more "nice" decisions than anymore really, main example could probably be both games with Man Utd. Both of Chelsea's winning goals shouldn't have happened, and although Macheda's shouldn't have either, that goal didn't matter at that point. 1 of them games becomes a draw and Man Utd have the title...

I can't really remember prior seasons and shit that well really, but Old Trafford/Stamford Bridge have been the main places for garbage decisions for a long time now, all you have to do to prove this is look at the amount of penalties Lampard/Ballack/Ronaldo/Rooney have taken over any other team. Going back as far as RVN, Man Utd have been getting their fair share of luck, nearly half his goals one season were penalties and he somehow magically won POTY over Thierry Henry(who rarely took them) who had more goals, more assists and was generally better.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> I was mainly talking about in England. I don't think any team has had the amount of decisions Utd has had. Maybe that is because you have been the top team for the longest period, maybe it is because your manager knows how to play the games better than anyone else, or most likely it is a bit of both.


Wenger's the worst. Ahead of the game against us, he brought out the rugby comments and criticised Stoke and how his team need a big referee to protect them. That annoys me big time. Yet whenever one of his players does a bad tackle like Gallas on Mark Davies (Bolton), he says he didn't see it.



dR1 said:


> Last season Chelsea probably had a hell of a lot more "nice" decisions than anymore really, main example could probably be both games with Man Utd. Both of Chelsea's winning goals shouldn't have happened, and although Macheda's shouldn't have either, that goal didn't matter at that point. 1 of them games becomes a draw and Man Utd have the title...


Selective memory one would guess! Those decisions were terrible, the Drogba one especially. It couldn't have been any easier for the linesman to spot, right along his line of sight and about 15/20 yards away from him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

It's nothing to do with selective memory. Read through ALL my posts I've made on this topic. Not in one have I said that Chelsea don't get decisions. All I have said is Man Utd has had the most throughout the years.

And in no way is Wenger worse than Ferguson for these mind games. Teams try to be as physical as possible on Arsenal. He's had to watch his players suffer serious injuries on more than three occassions in the last 4 years, you'd expect him to be pissed off. I don't agree with him when he said that those players should never play again, or if he said they meant to break the leg, but he has a point.

I have nothing against Blackburn at all, but you guys do try to foul goalkeepers on set pieces. You only have to look a few weeks back with Diouf and Schwarzer to see this.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> I have nothing against Blackburn at all, but you guys do try to foul goalkeepers on set pieces. You only have to look a few weeks back with Diouf and Schwarzer to see this.


It's shocking I know. The most annoying thing is that Big Sam says we play good football at times. I don't see it. We did okay first half against Arsenal, but when we're playing for set pieces the whole time it's so hard to watch. When we've got big boys in the box like Samba, Nelsen, Nzonzi, Kalinic & Diouf, I don't know why it doesn't cross his mind to say, try and get it on their head and score the old fashioned way. To foul the goalkeeper like Diouf did against Fulham was insane. Why play for a free kick to give one away?

The clue's there for Sam but he persists with these stupid ideas. How we got away with it I don't know. Had we not, maybe he'd see sense and change his tactics that don't stretch the rules of the game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

apparently the england team for tonight

England Team: Foster Lescott Jagielka Ferdinand Gibbs Walcott Henderson Barry Milner Gerrard Carroll

good to see some of the younger players getting a chance


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

What's the French team? ^^^

Argentina/Brazil hasn't been bad. Would have liked to see some goals already, though. I like Neymar. He's got promise, and should be playing at a European club within a year. I hear Juventus is the most likely at the moment. Bore. Go to Chelsea, boy.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

1-0 France already looking much better than England atm.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Benzema's goal was nice finish, fergie sign him up......


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Looks like England are getting schooled, from the comments I'm reading.

The 17 year old Agudelo of NY Red Bulls just scored what could be a game winning goal, against South Africa. Very content with U.S. Its a side full of youngsters and MLS'ers, and we've played very well. Good for Agudelo on his debut. Lichaj looks great, and I also think Bedoya had a good game.

Currently Spain/Portugal is cracking. Some good end to end stuff.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

England didnt desaerve anything tonight the french was a level above and deserved to win by more than a goal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Portugal 4:0 World Champions! Hahahahaha OMG.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Hugely impressive win for Portugal, and for France too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Egypt? Really? Egypt are 3 goals better than Australia?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Yes they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzM_dhVU21c

Stupid Nani -_- He ruins a wonder goal !!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Even though he was onside he should have just left it was a lovely run and finish though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

*3-0


 *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Aywah ba2aaaaa Misr ;p

My friends went crazy watching that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

think people are going a bit over the top with the criticism of the england performance. This was a team which consisted of players who havent really played together, and had very little international experience. Hopefully capello doesn't go back to the older players, it would be good to see the likes of henderson and carroll keep the starting places, along with some players coming in like Wilshere.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



redeadening said:


> Aywah ba2aaaaa Misr ;p
> 
> My friends went crazy watching that.


*Hehe 

I didn't watch the game honestly but i heard that we played good ulike Australia...but then just remember Egypt are the winners in the last 3 African cups.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> think people are going a bit over the top with the criticism of the england performance. This was a team which consisted of players who havent really played together, and had very little international experience. Hopefully capello doesn't go back to the older players, it would be good to see the likes of henderson and carroll keep the starting places, along with some players coming in like Wilshere.


I think it shows more about Blanc that he was able to get an absolutely shambolic France to co-operate and win against a top team in a short space of time.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

When did France beat a top team?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Didn't see the England game so can't really comment on the performance. It's pretty much a pointless game at this time of the year with no game until March. It would've made more sense to have a friendly before the Montenegro game to make up for missing a qualifier.

Some of the choices in the squad turned me off too, like Carlton Cole who's done nothing for 12/18 months over Kevin Davies. Despite his age, if Capello picked him for the last squad, he should've been in this one based on his form, especially compared to Cole's. It was good that some kids like Gibbs, Henderson & Carroll got a run out against a good French team though.

It would've been good if Ashley Young had got a chance over Walcott who's not played a minute in Arsenal's last three games. Seeing Barry get the nod ahead of Scott Parker makes me sick too. What has Parker got to do to get in the squad, and how much worse will Barry have to play not to get his place?



dR1 said:


> When did France beat a top team?


Yeah exactly.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Some of the choices in the squad turned me off too, like Carlton Cole who's done nothing for 12/18 months over Kevin Davies. Despite his age, if Capello picked him for the last squad, he should've been in this one based on his form, especially compared to Cole's. It was good that some kids like Gibbs, Henderson & Carroll got a run out against a good French team though.
> 
> It would've been good if Ashley Young had got a chance over Walcott who's not played a minute in Arsenal's last three games. Seeing Barry get the nod ahead of Scott Parker makes me sick too. What has Parker got to do to get in the squad, and how much worse will Barry have to play not to get his place?


I couldn't agree more. Davies looked pretty lively against Montenegro, he's been in good form in the Prem, what possible reason is there to NOT put the guy in there? Carroll impressed for what I saw, though. He wins a lot of balls and isn't half bad at running at defences either.

And God yes. What the hell does Scott Parker have to do to get in the England team? His passing and dribbling ability is just too good to be ignored now. He's been brilliant every time I've seen him, he has brilliant vision, passing, creativity, he rarely gives the ball away... then there's Barry, who barely played a decent pass in the 45 minutes I could bear to watch last night. He just kept overdoing it or playing it in the wrong direction. Parker deserves that place, but he's consistently ignored. What a joke.

There were sparks for England during the first 45 minutes I watched last night, but otherwise it was pretty abysmal. I don't really know what we were expecting, a fairly strong French side against Capello's experimental XI, it was always going to go to France tbh.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

fuck @ England, are midfield was pretty shit.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I still have no idea what Capello sees in Barry he has done nothing since his move from Villa and i would much rather see Parker get a chance than play Barry.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Barry is quite possibly the most overrated sack of sub-par shit I've seen play for England in god knows how long. Michael Carrick, Tom Huddlestone and Scott Parker all are in much better form, and are just simply better players, yet can't get a look in right now coz Barry's likely blowing old Fabio to keep his spot. Can't think of any other explanation why this horribly overrated player manages to play for England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> When did France beat a top team?


Aren't they highish in the rankings?

I don't know, I didn't see the game, but England always bang on about how great they are.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

What's with Spain?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The apparent confirmed england 11 for today, dont know who they are playing right of midfield, unless they are going 4-3-3, with young playing as a front 3 with rooney and bent

HART/JOHNSON TERRY DAWSON COLE/LAMPARD PARKER WILSHERE YOUNG.ROONEY BENT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

does anyone give a shit about england under capello anymore?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Capello's win percentage is better than any other England manager's since the 40s, lol.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Yeah, and Sven's was the best since Alf Ramsey.

Means fuck all.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

How many decent teams have england beaten under Capello?

EDIT: just checked, one. Germans in 2008. Drew or lost against other decent teams.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

^ croatia 4-1 away was a decent team.

chorus of boos drown out god save the queen, what a classy nation the welsh are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, the Walcott hat-trick game. Yeah that's another.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> The apparent confirmed england 11 for today, dont know who they are playing right of midfield, unless they are going 4-3-3, with young playing as a front 3 with rooney and bent
> 
> HART/JOHNSON TERRY DAWSON COLE/LAMPARD PARKER WILSHERE YOUNG.ROONEY BENT.


Could be something like this...

Hart

Johnson BIG MAN Dawson Cole

Young Parker Lampard Wilshere

Rooney Bent​
Seeing as Wilshere has played out wide for Bolton and Arsenal ressies + the odd Carling game the last two seasons.

But yeah, 4-3-3 seems likely with Rooney the widest left of the 3 forwards with Bent the central striker.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Not complaining about the goal, but I think I've lost so much interest in England national football that I'd rather have took the money from the £5 flier I put on Wales.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Well that was a good game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

lmao @ wales, 0-2 already


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

lol wales.

That was the easiest goal I've seen in a while.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The Lampard & Gerrard "partnership" in midfield is broken up and England play quite well.
Coincidence? :hmm:

(Admittedly against a shit team)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



> Yeah, and Sven's was the best since Alf Ramsey.
> 
> Means fuck all.


It means you English think your better than you actually are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Don't think anyone in here rates England as one of the elite nations. I certainly don't, nor have I for a long time.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Then why the Capello hating?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Mainly his outdated tactics I'd suggest. Especially during last year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Now thats over, time for the main event this evening. Two european giants collide.....thats right, Ireland vs Macedonia.

It. Is. On.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



St. Stephen said:


> It means you English think your better than you actually are.





St. Stephen said:


> Then why the Capello hating?


The fuck are you on about?

Maybe it's because after a brilliant qualification campaign we were terrible beyond belief at the world cup when it mattered? maybe it's the way he treats the players (players that have actually performed at international level - owen and beckham)? maybe it's his inability to learn english (despite promising to do so within months) and in general the awful way he communicates with the media? maybe it's the fact he's on 6 million a year and has done a crap job? maybe it's because of his stubborn, ineffective tactics? maybe it's because of the debacle he's made over the captaincy?

Oh, and none of us rate England and haven't done since the World Cup, where are you from exactly? The way you talk down like that i'm guessing you're Spanish?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Actually Seb in the World Cup thread, there were loads of people hyping up England, probably from those members that only come around during the World Cup. Before the England/U.S. game it was amazing how many English posters completely wrote U.S. off. It took a pretty horrible group campaign for a lot of them to get off their high horses.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

England were brilliant before the World Cup though and looked like genuine contenders. 8 wins on the spin including 1-4 and 5-1 wins over a very good Croatia team to qualify and also beating Germany away with what was basically our B-team before the tournament. Obviously, for what's probably a bunch of reasons, we were garbage at the tournament, and since then, most English fans have come to accept that we're not that great.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Young and Parker were class today.

Our support was brilliant aswell plenty of chanting, Wales fans are fucking shite all they could do is boo our fans and players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Wilshere, Parker and Young all looked good today. I'd expect capello to change it up against Ghana, to test out some of the inexperienced players like jarvis


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> Wilshere, Parker and Young all looked good today. I'd expect capello to change it up against Ghana, to test out some of the inexperienced players like jarvis


Hopefully rooney does not feature and has nice rest till saturday. like to see Jarvis and Downing start they both could cause problems and switch wings from time to time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully rooney does not feature and has nice rest till saturday. like to see Jarvis and Downing start they both could cause problems and switch wings from time to time.


yeah personally i'd prefer to see lennon starting instead of downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

"maybe it's the way he treats the players (players that have actually performed at international level - owen and beckham)?"

How can he call up Owen when he doesn't even play for his club?
When has he ever treated Beckham bad as England coach? (All I remember is him saying that Beckham needs to go on loan during the MLS off season, which Beckham did and was continued to be picked)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Said Beckham won't play for england again as he is too old. Fair enough his point may have been, but he told the media before he told Beckham. Seems to lack man management skills.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> "maybe it's the way he treats the players (players that have actually performed at international level - owen and beckham)?"
> 
> How can he call up Owen when he doesn't even play for his club?
> When has he ever treated Beckham bad as England coach? (All I remember is him saying that Beckham needs to go on loan during the MLS off season, which Beckham did and was continued to be picked)


you're miles off the mark. he refused to pick owen after owen questioned being played out on the right wing against france, which was the only time capello did pick him (he was playing for newcastle at the time). as for beckham, he told the media beckham was too old to play for england, before actually telling beckham himself. great way to treat one of england's most passionate and all time most capped players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Seb said:


> you're miles off the mark. he refused to pick owen after owen questioned being played out on the right wing against france, which was the only time capello did pick him (he was playing for newcastle at the time).


Wow. I never even knew this.



RatedR13 said:


> Said Beckham won't play for england again as he is too old. Fair enough his point may have been, but he told the media before he told Beckham. Seems to lack man management skills.





Seb said:


> as for beckham, he told the media beckham was too old to play for england, before actually telling beckham himself. great way to treat one of england's most passionate and all time most capped players.


That was right after the World Cup, yeah? Completely forgot about that incident.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...pello-making-Owen-pay-apparent-arrogance.html


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The way he handled the Beckham situation was a disgrace

Beckham > Capello


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

How on earth did that macedonian player stay on the pitch when it looked like he was trying to take the ireland player's head off?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

We are losing against Portugal 0-1


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

What a great goal by Mati Fernandez. Awesome free kick 

Portugal 1 - 1 Chile.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Two of Europes footballing behemoths collided......and Ireland came out on top, Ireland 2-1 Macedonia.
Get the fuck in! 
We won despite having a ref that makes Martin Atkinson look competent.
A Macedonian actually kicked Long in the head and got away with a yellow plus their full back got away with two BLATANT fouls after being booked.
But fuck it, we won, deservedly.

Also, McGeady > Messi :side:.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

'great' win, that macedonia goalkeeper! what a player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

U.S./Argentina friendly was fun, ended 1-1. We were dominated quite a bit in the first half with Argentina bossing. Altidore looked bad all by himself up front. Second half we saw better possession, and had some better chances. Tim Howard was sharp, Dempsey also had a good game. Juan Agudelo is promising, with two national appearances he's scored both times, and both coming on as a substitute. A draw is a good result.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Capello has some good ideas, but the execution seems godawful. Its like he enjoys embarrassing players in the media. Either that or he's afraid of breaking bad news to players.

First Becks then Ferdinand.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

it's ok england, GUUS is leaving turkey (apparently)

GUUS


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Scotland to beat Brazil 4-1.

:hmm:

I can dream.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Maybe if they had McCarthy and McGeady.
Problem, Scotland? 8*D

Chicharito scored 2 for Meheeko tonight. Both inside the six yard box, of course.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



wabak said:


> Scotland to beat Brazil 4-1.
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> I can dream.



If only. 

I'm sure we wont get destroyed though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The Brazil squad doesn't impress me too much these days, well not compared to what it used to be. They have talent but I'd put them behind Spain, Germany and Holland comfortably.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

You know it's bad when Robinho is the best player. Back when it was Ronaldo, Rivaldo and Ronaldinho you had people saying "oh they're not as good as the 1970 team". I think they'd take them over Ramires somehow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

They have Luiz 8*D


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



redeadening said:


> They have Luiz 8*D


They should play him upfront.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

R9 has been praising Ganso, Neymar and Lucas (not the shit one at Liverpool) very highly. The latter two are still teenagers and Ganso is only 21 so it'll be interesting to see how they develop in the future.

Brazil will always be producing world beaters though. They have nothing to worry about in the development of their youth.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Playing a lot of young players somewhat in preperation for the Olympics team I heard (under 23's only). The South Americans actually take it seriously. 

I would take a one-goal defeat to be honest.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Glazer's pull your fingers out you greedy fuckers and get this kid Neymar before the russian does.

Ohh and what a suprise the 3 chelsea players have been released from the england squad.

Nevermind i hear rooney has also :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Glazer's pull your fingers out you greedy fuckers and get this kid Neymar before the russian does.
> 
> Ohh and what a suprise the 3 chelsea players have been released from the england squad.
> 
> Nevermind i hear rooney has also :side:


We're not going to get him after splashing (hopefully not wasting) £50m on Torres. If we only had got him in the summer when we went after him  Stupid Pele.

All the Champions League players that played yesterday have gone back to their clubs. Defoe and Crouch didn't take part, so looks like they are staying.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Neymar looks brilliant, no chance United will get him though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I can see Chelsea going for a young striker in the summer. With Drogba an uncertainty for next season, and Anelka possibly leaving my guesses are either we go for Neymar or Lukaku. Lukaku may be more likely though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> I can see Chelsea going for a young striker in the summer. With Drogba an uncertainty for next season, and Anelka possibly leaving my guesses are either we go for Neymar or Lukaku. Lukaku may be more likely though.


Yeah. Both would have been ideal. But it won't happen. Lukaku seems the natural replacement for Drogba, which we desperately need, as our style relies so much on a big strong striker. 

But Neymar has talent to be one of the best. Again... If only the deal went through last summer.

Oh well... LUCAS PIAZON in 2012.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Anyone watching England U21's tonight?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Danny Welbeck has been called into the England squad for tonight, probably after capello heard the news that welbeck was considering playing for Ghana at international level, who ironically is who england are playing tonight


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Good news for England. Welbeck has a lot of talent.

Hoping Parker and Wilshere continue to impress tonight.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The press obsession over Parker is fucking hilarious. They're saying "I told you so!" and saying he should've been in the team years ago, but they never mentioned him years ago, they were quite content spunking over Hargreaves and then Barry. Yet suddenly he has a good season and it's all "I've thought Parker was good for ages, never known why he doesn't get picked".


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I've always thought Parker was class ever since he's chartlon days, but going to chelsea fucked him over imo. He's workrate, passion and desire is great to watch and the way he puts himself about is brilliant, very underrated on the ball aswell he has good feet.



Never got the obssesion with Barry, Hargreaves was miles better than him.


Plus Parker should be loved for this alone


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

If Welbecks called up then I'd of thought albrighton would too, with Lennon pulling out in all.

Man I hate ITV's coverage, they spend more on their fancy video tapes and montages then they do on the actual coverage of the game. Fire Chiles too. Wankers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



nate_h said:


> *If Welbecks called up then I'd of thought albrighton would too, with Lennon pulling out in all.*
> 
> Man I hate ITV's coverage, they spend more on their fancy video tapes and montages then they do on the actual coverage of the game. Fire Chiles too. Wankers


welbeck's call up is probably more down to him not decided on which national team he wanted to play for


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Wait Welbeck could play for someone else? He's an unbelivable talent and is always going to play for England. 

Southgate said Young and Downing are in a rich vein of form for england :lmao what a cockhead

Is it wrong I want Ghana to get something out of this game?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



nate_h said:


> Wait Welbeck could play for someone else? He's an unbelivable talent and is always going to play for England.
> 
> Southgate said Young and Downing are in a rich vein of form for england :lmao what a cockhead
> 
> Is it wrong I want Ghana to get something out of this game?


he can play for ghana, and apparently gyan at sunderland has been trying the persuade him to play for ghana


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Welbeck and sturridge look like englands future leading frontmen so i think its good that wellbeck has got a call up, its only a matter of time before sturridge gets one too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Stewie Downing and Young have been out better players so far.


Still cannot understand why barry is captain for this game, he's not even good enough to be in the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Even if Welbeck played tonight, I'm fairly sure he could still declare for Ghana.
I think it's only competitive matches that lock a player in.
James McCarthy played a friendly for us but he could have still decided to play for Scotland up until the other night where he came on in a competitive match so now he is officially an Ireland player.
Same would probably apply for Welbeck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Lovely move from Young and Downing


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

That was a sweet finish by Carroll.
Back to watching our raping at the hands of Uruguay .

Edit: 2-3 now, fight back is on.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Kuyt is bringing it for Holland. After half time, the defenders in this game have been non existant.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Possible one of the best friendlies I've seen in ages, so far. Ghana are decent going forward.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ireland 2-3 Uruguay FT.

Shane Long will be bought by a Premier League club in the summer.
If he isn't, my brain will fall from my head and drop out my ass due to pure confusion.

:lmao Ghana fans reaction to Welbeck.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Well done Ghana fans, booing a player who can still choose to play for you :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Gyan was always gonna score. Dude is so good at doing that. Hate him for doing it against Chelsea and U.S. though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> Well done Ghana fans, booing a player who can still choose to play for you :lmao


Erm... No he can't...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Fully deserved Ghana, great game to watch.

Did not approve the booing of our lad DW :no:

Hope to see Gyan do that vs City


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Joleon Lescott, £24 million.

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Erm... No he can't...


yes he can, players under 21 are allowed to play in friendlies and then change their mind, its only if they play in competitive matches


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> yes he can, players under 21 are allowed to play in friendlies and then change their mind, its only if they play in competitive matches


No they can not. Once they have a senior international cap, they can not change.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I don't think he can now play for Ghana, ITV commentators seemed to have banged on about the reason he got selected i'm sure they would have said something if he could still play for ghana.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> No they can not. Once they have a senior international cap, they can not change.



as mentioned earlier with the case of james mccarthy



> Under FIFA rules, the Wigan midfielder could turn his back on Ireland's Euro 2012 campaign in favour of Scotland, the country of his birth, because he has only played in one friendly international and is still under 21
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Ireland-despite-Carling-Nations-Cup-exit.html


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*










Scottish? I think so.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Yeah, my bad, seems you are right. Although, I've never heard of that rule before.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> No they can not. Once they have a senior international cap, they can not change.


that's kinda true.

if they have a senior cap in an A-Level competition (read: World Cup, World Cup Qualifier, Euro, Euro Qualifier), they cannot switch. 

If they play in a friendly with the senior team, they can switch.


edit: oops, missed united_07's post.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Apparently van persie has picked up a knee injury will playing for the netherlands, bad news for arsenal


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

of course he did.

always seems to happen when he plays for the Dutch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I stand corrected on the Welbeck situation, touche united. Would think them tards at ITV would mention it.

Also anyone else want to use Adrian Chiles as a punchbag.

Not sure if posted here but the banana thrown at the emirates was by a german :no:, not a scot or brazilian.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Them tards would never mention it, they are afterall, tards. The commentator thought Leighton Baines wasn't playing with any boots on at one point.

Adrian Chiles, 6m a year to host a shitty morning programme and present all the football on ITV. I want Jim Rosenthal or Des Lynam back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Shame they ain't more Stelling's around


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> of course he did.
> 
> always seems to happen when he plays for the Dutch.


Van Marwijk: _"Van Persie should be OK to play for Arsenal this weekend."_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



[email protected] said:


> Van Marwijk: _"Van Persie should be OK to play for Arsenal this weekend."_



Shame i was hoping for a good ol Wenger rant


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

*I didn't have the chance to watch England/Ghana game, the match ended in draw, well i am shocked i can tell you that.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



[email protected] said:


> Van Marwijk: _"Van Persie should be OK to play for Arsenal this weekend."_


Bugger. He always scores against us and we could definitely do without him playing. Even if he doesn't Arsenal will still walk over us.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

France - Croatia 0:0

Decent game, in the first half Malouda was lucky not to be sent off, rough challenge on Runje and almost broke the leg of Perisic. France had the better chances including hitting the post and missing a one on one while Croatia had some decent chances on counter attack. Very physical match for a friendly and in my opinion a decent result for Croatia but still bitter about the loss to Georgia


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Might watch the USA game later, but probably a B team out. The new red shirt owns


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Don't think it will be a B team, at least I hope not. As far as I know, only Edson Buddle was sent back to Germany.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Australia had a good win over Germany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

AUSTRALIA 2 GERMANY 1

FEAR US.

kenny you sneaky cunt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Beat you to it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Did Australia win? Well done. Wanted to watch that friendly, but didn't know what time it was on.

U.S. lost to Paraguay 1-0. It was a game completely dominated by U.S., with an unlucky corner kick goal. Paraguay didn't do much but were well organized defensively. Altidore didn't look too great, I don't think he has had substantial playing time at whatever club he recently got loaned to. Agudelo looked good, although there wasn't a finishing product his movement was quite good. You can see that with more development, the 18 year old will develop to our top striker. Dempsey had an all around good game. Think he is the best U.S. player at the moment, no surprise as he has been solid at Fulham this season. I really dislike Jonathan Bornstein at left-back. Never seen a great performance by him, and he was poor today. We are going to need a better LB for the Gold Cup. I really liked Timmy Chandler at RB for both games. Hopefully he can make it as a regular in our squad. Michael Bradley also looked good in this game. He was less sharp in the one against Argentina, but played a lot better tonight. Hopefully he can get a good string of games for Aston Villa and be nice and on form for the Gold Cup. Really enjoying all the youth coming into our team, hopefully a lot of them impress in yours to come.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Oh noes, the germans lost a friendly, how will they ever recover?

I mean hell neuer wasnt even playing, and the entire backline was a mess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

lol what

so we cant be happy we, australia beat germany.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Oh no you should be extremely proud. Takes a real team to capitalise over the germans. Fucking machine.

Just trying to save face for the germans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

luke wilkshere

better than wilshere.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

This win will just give Craig Foster more proof that Pim was tactically inept during the world cup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Then Fozzy can get out his MAGIC WAND and show us what Australia did this time that we didn't last time. 8*D


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently van persie has picked up a knee injury will playing for the netherlands, bad news for arsenal


I can't believe it. Van Persie? Who would have thought it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> luke wilkshere
> 
> better than wilshere.












Wilshere who?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

The fact that it was an arsenal player who got injured makes it even more shocking


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

England team to face switzerland



> 1) Hart 2) G. Johnson 3) A. Cole 4) Parker 5) Ferdinand 6) Terry 7) Walcott 8) Lampard 9) Bent 10) Wilshere 11) Milner


would have preferred to see Young instead on milner


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

If Milner is going to play left wing, me 2.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

capello even could have played downing instead of walcott, and had an aston villa front 3, who play together every week, so they know each others game


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I would've done that, too. Though I don't blame him for picking Walcott.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

U.S./Spain today. Last time they met U.S. recorded a 2-0 victory in the Confederations Cup, and ended an impressive Spanish win streak. Too bad today will probably be an ass-kicking.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Gotta love this golden generation lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Hart having a stinker. That was brilliant from Wilshere to earn the penalty though.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> U.S./Spain today. Last time they met U.S. recorded a 2-0 victory in the Confederations Cup, and ended an impressive Spanish win streak. Too bad today will probably be an ass-kicking.


I doubt they'll get an ass kicking.

Spain have been playing pretty crap at friendlies recently.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Come on England! What a goal from Young, I never really care what happens in England games but I have em on my accumulator for today so one more and I'm happy for now.

I could do with a Latvia goal to get my goal rush on the way too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> capello even could have played downing instead of walcott, and had an aston villa front 3, who play together every week, so they know each others game


Downing is absolutely awful. I'd rather have Heskey in the team if we're going for Villa players.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Oh my....Darren Bent, what have you just done!? What an awful attempt on goal, my little fat housmeate Hampshire would have bagged that.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Well,I guess USA are getting theirs asses kicked. 

Silva is amazing, he should always be in the starting 11.He was before Del Bosque came around, and then the walrus decided to omit him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Are you kidding me? Torres can't score for his life for Chelsea, and on the one day I don't want him to score, he does? Motherfucker better be bringing his game to Chelsea next season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

:lmao Vintage Torres!


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Iceland - Denmark

0-2

Goals by Lasse Shöne and Christian Eriksen.

A horrible field and a not that great game from Denmark, but the group is so deadly right now, with Portugals win against Norway. The 3 teams all have 10 points with 3 games left. Denmark have the hardest program with matches against both Norway and Portugal, but anything can happen.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Robbie Keane, 51 international goals. Only the 13th European player to pass 50 goals for his country.
Remarkable achievement considering who he plays for.

Irish legend.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

gotdamn, U.S got shredded today. They certainly missed Donovan and Dempsey out there but I don't think they stop the onslaught.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

LOL'ed hard at Spain's drubbing of U.S., and I'm an American.

I'm not very patriotic, to say the least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> gotdamn, U.S got shredded today. They certainly missed Donovan and Dempsey out there but I don't think they stop the onslaught.


told you


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

lulz, the future looks bright.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Well. On the brightside for Chelsea fans. If he signs at least they will be winning a shitload of penalties next year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Robbie Keane, 51 international goals. Only the 13th European player to pass 50 goals for his country.
> Remarkable achievement considering who he plays for.
> 
> Irish legend.


He's still garbage though. Can't remember the last time he had a good season. Probably back when Berba was at Spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Seb said:


> He's still garbage though. Can't remember the last time he had a good season. Probably back when Berba was at Spurs.


I don't give a fuck what he does at club level really, he's top class at international level, that's all I care about.
As long as he's performing well for Ireland, then I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



EGame said:


> lulz, the future looks bright.


That's some embarrassing shit from Neymar.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Drogba is getting old, Neymar is going to be the heir to his diving throne (if he goes to Chelsea...).
He even has the look of agony on his face when he's going down perfected, top marks indeed.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Hat-trick by Ibrahimovic!!!

4-0 against Finland so far.

EDIT: And end it with a beautiful assist by Ibra. 5-0!

Have a really good shot to take that direct spot by being the best 2nd place team.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Ireland C Team 2-0 Italy, FT.
Keith Andrews Iniesta & Simon Cox.

Yeah world, we're class now....


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I hope you sign Keith Andrews to replace Scholes so we don't have to put up with him anymore, League One waste of space.

It's great to see Ireland becoming competitive again. They've got some good young players coming through and I just hope they can qualify for Euro 2012 or the next World Cup. England are such a joke I've cared more about Ireland the last year or so. It's like 2001/2 all over again!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Following up from Leicthenstiens shock 1st competitive win on saturday against Lithuania the Faroe Islands have also achieved the feat tonight beating Estonia 2-0. Come on the Minnows.


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*



Gunner14 said:


> Faroe Islands have also achieved the feat tonight beating Estonia 2-0. Come on the Minnows.


Both goals from questionable penalties , but still a deserved victory, we sucked sweaty monkey balls today and deserved the beatdown. Congrats to Faroe Islands.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

An Irishman managing Faroe Islands too, Brian Kerr.

We're on a roll!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

Not a friendly or Euro match ... but who will be watching Copa America? 

As far as the group stages go, really looking forward to Uruguay vs Chile.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

i wll be watching but expectations with mexico are even lower after the Quito incident.

after the river plate meltdown, i dont know what to expect from the fans tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Friendlies & Euro 2012 Qualifiers Discussion Thread*

I'm sure there will be some rowdy ones, but Messi will do some epic to put them in awe.

since Mexico is going with a very youthful squad, I wouldn't expect much from them. As long as they don't get embarrassed, I'd say it's a good tourney.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bolivia 1 Argentina 0 early in the 2nd half.

Ever Banega with a very lazy clearance attempt while covering the near post on a corner ... and it costs the Argentines. The ball trickled in. Very poor stuff from him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgusted the first wcq between 2 superpowers of international football hasnt been mentioned.

belize 5 montserrat 2

BELIZE~!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sure i read that Belize FA has been suspended by FIFA due to some negative allegations or something. So that match is meaningless, now. 

could be wrong, though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, you're right



> PARIS — World football's governing body, FIFA, announced Friday that it had suspended the Football Federation of Belize (FFB) with immediate effect because of "severe governmental interference".
> 
> The suspension means that the return leg of the qualifying tie for the 2014 World Cup, due to be played in Belize on June 19 between the home team and Montserrat, has been postponed.
> 
> ...


there goes my dark horse for brazil


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Disappointing for Argentina. Kun is the man! I'm sure that may have bumped his transfer power.

Messi is still not "clicking" for Argentina. Disappointment but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Watching Paraguay v Ecuador, looking like another nil all draw after Brazil couldn't beat Venezuela.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this copa del america. some thrilling stuff


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brazil and Argentina (especially Argentina) have so much talent yet no delivery. It's just painful and depressing to watch these guys play.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty awful tournament so far. Brazilians and their stupid hairstyles. I can understand Neymar and his horse mane hairstyle, since he's had it for a while. But wow, Robinho with his 1930's swing era hairstyle. And don't get me started on Dani Alves. Since when did he become a blonde punk rock right-back?

Pulling for Argentina in the tournament, because I would much like to see Messi win some international trophies. But who knows, maybe neither Brazil/Argentina will make the finals. Especially with the all flash no flare games we've already seen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Messi's failure for Argentina is incredibly puzzling and only fuels the "would he be AS good without Xavi & Iniesta" argument. I do think that is stopping him from being mentioned in the same breathe as Maradona, Zidane etc and will do so at the end of his career if it continues.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Messi is the best player in the world for me, but it is hard to gauge him really. As the above poster said he is usually dire for Argentina. Comparisons with the GOAT are silly though. People are already calling him the GOAT and that's just silly.

+Zidane? Platini destroys him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Never saw Platini, so I'd just be going off word of mouth - he's certainly up there though along with Cruyff.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Never saw Platini, so I'd just be going off word of mouth - he's certainly up there though along with Cruyff.


Platini is an absolute joy to watch. 

Great dead ball specialist, deadly accurate passing and powerful long range efforts. Pretty much the perfect player. Cruyff is one of the most influential to ever play the game. Who knows where Arsenal Football Club would be without his original philosophy?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you ever seen Platini live, as in not via youtube or whatever? Really do wish I'd seen Maradona in his prime, just about caught the early 90's which made me love the Dutch as well as Barca and Milan, as well as Juve.

Zidane is probably the best player I've seen live, although Batistuta, (Brazilian) Ronaldo and Cantona are my favourites. Soft spot for Koeman too.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The same women who promised to strip if Paraguay won the World cup has said she'll do the same if they win the Copa America.











I hope they're successful.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

COME ON PARAGUAY!

In other news, SUAREZ just scored for U-r-gay, keeping my bet alive. Great player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

PARAGUAY FTW!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England's new goalkeeping shirt :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao good luck Joe Hart.

Been a loyal Paraguay fan since the World Cup (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just dropping this in here. And yes it is MLS.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Another draw. What the heck is going on?

Talking about Messi, yes, it is very frustrating, isn't it? For Barca, the man is pulling out wonders and for Argentina, it's the same old story. I wouldn't announce the verdict yet. I hope Messi and Argentina shine in the matches to come.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Chile/Mexico game has been great, that is if you like watching Mexico get owned (which being an American I love). Vidal looks like a good player, and Sanchez seems decent as well. Not sure if Barca or whomever should fork 50 million on him though.

Hopefully from this group we get to see Chile and Uruguay advance. Basically this is what I think would make for an interesting KO round.

Group A- Argentina and Colombia advance
Group B- Brazil and Paraguay advance (Paraguay so we get closer to seeing Ms. Big Tits get naked)
Group C- Chile and Uruguay


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

top-notch goal from Nagbe. Sensational.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

At least Chile v Mexico had some goals, with Chile coming from behind to win 2-1.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao what the fuck.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

^ I'll do you one better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alves' is much, much worse.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I see you guys just skip over my posts, I talked about awful Brazilian hairstyles one page back. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no pictures provided cockhead


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Argentine is pretty much a walking fantasy football team. Its astonishing. Messi, lavezzi and Tevez as the strike force. With guys like Aguero, Militio, and Higuin on the bench. Even pastore and Di Maria cant squeeze onto the starting 11.

Brazil too has a stacked lineup. Luiz pretty much spent the entire last game on the bench. So much raw talent on both teams its mind blowing.

So why are they underpreforming so bad?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They are amazing individuals, who don't know how to play as a team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Argentine is pretty much a walking fantasy football team. Its astonishing. Messi, lavezzi and Tevez as the strike force. With guys like Aguero, Militio, and Higuin on the bench. Even pastore and Di Maria cant squeeze onto the starting 11.
> 
> Brazil too has a stacked lineup. Luiz pretty much spent the entire last game on the bench. So much raw talent on both teams its mind blowing.
> 
> So why are they underpreforming so bad?


another thing is they're all so young. its incredible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> I see you guys just skip over my posts, I talked about awful Brazilian hairstyles one page back. :side:


not me.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know how the likes of Pastore and Higuain can stay on bench for 90 minutes. Mini Spain over there.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

And STILL we're playing little boys' football.

The first half has been horrific for Argentina.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The reason Messi can't perform well in an Argentina shirt is because Argentina lack quality midfielders. He is usually fed by Xavi or Iniesta, so he doesn't get that here. But forget Messi, Argentina's midfield is forgetful. Banega and Cambiasso have hardly been inspiring. They won't win Copa America at this rate. Might as well give Pastore a guy in the next game, seeing as they can't buy goals at the moment. Colombia are the better team, and could have won this game had they took that great chance Gabby Milito gave them.

Argentina have a loaded strikeforce though (Tevez, Messi, Aguero, Milito, Higuain). But just like I said for their World Cup campaign, their strike force is overshadowed by their sub-par midfield and defense.


----------



## gooner1 (Jul 7, 2011)

They dont need a midfield. They should just play all their strikers at the same time like in fifa. It always works.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The formation of 4-3-3 isn't working for Argentina because, as Rockhead pointed out, Argentina don't have the midfield strength of Barcelona. What makes it worse is that--Argentina is trying to play like Barcelona, with their ordinary midfield. The formation isn't working. The players are keeping the ball for way too long. They just cling on to the ball even when they should be passing. We had 4 strikers up front in the last 20 minutes, but we could barely manage to bother the Colombian goalkeeper. Argentina is sorely missing Riquelme in the midfield.

We should be sporting a 4-4-2 or a 4-1-2-1-2 (preferred) formation. The defense and goalkeeper were surprisingly good today. It's the midfield that failed us and obviously, we saw some flashes from Messi, but we also saw arguably the worst freekick ever--taken by Messi.

In the 4-2-2 formation, we could make use of both Di Maria in the left and Pastore in the central midfield role. The right winger position could be filled by Lavezzi or Aguero, with Messi and Tevez up front. In the 4-1-2-1-2 formation, we could have Pastore and Di Maria in the two RM/LM positions, with Messi in the CAM/CF and Tevez with Higuian/Aguero/Milito at the front. These formations suit Argentina the best, especially the 4-1-2-1-2 formation. 4-3-3 isn't working at all.

In the next game, which is must win for Argentina, I hope we play Pastore and Di Maria because both add midfield strength (especially Pastore), with an attacking flair (Di Maria).


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Romero saved Argentina, don't know what is happening to them, I know their defense is average but it was only about 4-5 months ago they actually kept the ball and started to look like a second Spain

Even Brazil's midfield to me is very average, where is the creativity?

I am cheering for Chile in this tournament btw


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Depending on how Brazil play in their next game, Chile might be my pick to win as well. They might have been up against a Mexico C Team but they showed the best brand of attacking football in the tournament so far.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Romero saved Argentina, don't know what is happening to them, *I know their defense is average but it was only about 4-5 months ago they actually kept the ball and started to look like a second Spain
> *
> Even Brazil's midfield to me is very average, where is the creativity?
> 
> I am cheering for Chile in this tournament btw


Even in the WC, they played good football. I think Batista is getting it wrong. And Pastore not playing is fail.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

world cup u17 game between mexico vs germany is a great game, these kids are hungry. GO MEXICO!


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

wow super gol from mexico!


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

^ one of the best games ive seen this year!!!
fucking AWESOME!!!
the olympic goal was great
Julio Gomez is a fucking hero.

ive got my ticket for sundays game. fuck yeah


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

hardcore_rko said:


> ^ one of the best games ive seen this year!!!
> fucking AWESOME!!!
> the olympic goal was great
> Julio Gomez is a fucking hero.
> ...


yes sir it was a great game 'Julio Gomez' has the heart of a true champion to get opened up like that and to come back on the field, good luck finding tickets @ estadio azteca!

Yes ladies and gentlemen the "GIANT" on CONCACAF has awaken!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think this can be true but:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...2022-Qatar-World-Cup-games-played-thirds.html

:lmao


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Isaias4u2nv said:


> yes sir it was a great game 'Julio Gomez' has the heart of a true champion to get opened up like that and to come back on the field, good luck finding tickets @ estadio azteca!
> 
> Yes ladies and gentlemen the "GIANT" on CONCACAF has awaken!


this was just amazing


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

German fan got lucky!

Go Sweden!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Any other chelsea fans getting aroused at the fact we could be getting falcao all of a sudden?

Also, this is getting embarassing for Argentina and Brazil


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ Falcao would be a good signing, still unsure how he would fare in the PL but he has impressed me a lot.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

*Host Mexico wins U-17 World Cup!*

Mexico won the Under-17 World Cup title defeating Uruguay 2-0 on goals from Antonio Briseno in the 31st minute and Giovani Casillas in second-half of extra time.

Damn it doesn't get any better two weeks ago the Mexico's senior team won the Gold Cup defeating the United States 4-2 in the final.

Mexico also won the Under-17 world title in 2005.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

^ YES YES YES YES !!!!
2 titles in 6 years.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Must win for Argentina tomorrow, after Falcao showed how beast of a player he is.

I'd put Lavezzi and Tevez on the bench and start with Angel Di Maria and Aguero. I'd prefer Higuian and Milito, but they don't fit perfectly in the dumb 4-3-3 formation of Argentina because excluding Messi right now would be a stupid move, even if that risks Argentina's chances.

I still can't understand why Argentina isn't giving Milito a chance. Milito isn't as good as Tevez/Messi/Aguero, but he's surely above Higuian as a striker. The only thing Lavezzi has above Milito is pace; otherwise, he trumps on him too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

hahahahah. id be so happy if argentina loses to costa rica tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO 

This is a fucking joke, perfect passes from Messi and no one finishes.

Edit: finally


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I just tuned in around the time Di Maria scored, but it looks like they finally did the line-up right. Starting Sergio Aguero was a good thing.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

My first bet came in, Argentina vs Costa Rica - Over 2.5 goals. 

Edit: Second bet also came in, Argentina vs Costa Rica - Argentina to win (-2 handicap)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KUN is the MAN! :shocked:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Paraguay/Venezuela is crazy. Paraguay had it in the bag 3-1 till the 90th, and now it ends 3-3. Brazil with an important game next.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ecuador really taking it to Brazil right now. 2-2 so far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

3-2 now. The goalkeeping in this game has been shocking to say the least.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is lucas playing?

good move by brazil there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I believe Lucas is playing 

4-2 to Brazil now. Great pass from Maicon and beautiful goal from Neymar.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i haven't been able to watch any of the copa america until now. i just want to see suarez :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

And Uraguay are through!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I had to rewind Caceres' penalty a few times. Fucking A.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Damm, Argentina choke again. This is getting tragic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Tevez, ya fucked up ya ugly bastard! 

on the upside this may have lowered pastore's price compared to him winning the copa america


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Muslera was fantastic for Uruguay. Made some great saves, particularly in the second half.

Expecting to see Uruguay vs. Brazil as the final (though Chile could be a possibility as well).


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Perhaps with Argentina being knocked out of the tourney, this gives City a chance to hurry the deal to bring in Aguero and sell Tevez quickly. 

Also, i haven't watched this tournament what-so-ever so could people give me a little re-cap. What teams have impressed the most, I'm particularly intrigued to know how Sanchez has been performing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Carlos Tevez shot an awfully useless penalty.

Argentina relaxed quite a bit after the first red card and that's what hurt them.

Tevez and Messi should never play together. They just obstruct each other's play and for Argentina, Messi is far more important than Tevez. I feel sad for Messi. He did his best, but Argentina just could not win it.

Muslera was gold. He won the game for Uruguay. Fuck Romero... 

I hope Uruguay win the cup now. I'd hate the garbage Brazillian team to win it.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Tevez is a cunt. 

worth more than 45M for sure.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

and that's Brazil out as well. Missing ALL 4 penalities that they had.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Brazil :lmao.

What an awful set of penalties. If this is the future of Argentina and Brazil in terms of national teams, Spain's gonna keep winning World Cups. Chile and Uruguay would make a great final.

And because Neymar wonderkid seems to have snubbed Chelsea for Barca or Madrid:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Brazil with maybe the worst collection of penalties I have ever seen

I knew Fred was going to miss when I saw him take a 43 yard run up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chicharito™;9979650 said:


> and that's Brazil out as well. Missing ALL 4 penalities that they had.


Really? :lmao 

What the hell is up with Brazil & Argentina lately? World class players on both sides but horrible teamwork, Basically turning into England.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Really? :lmao
> 
> What the hell is up with *Spain* & Argentina lately? World class players on both sides but horrible teamwork, Basically turning into England.


:side:

Laughed hard at Fred. Run, stop, run, stop, run, kick, miss, out of tournament.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta check these pens out :lmao

Goes to show a team of stars doesn't equal big success. Take notes Citeh.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brazil out :O wow what a shocker.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> :side:
> 
> Laughed hard at Fred. Run, stop, run, stop, run, kick, miss, out of tournament.


Typo ftl. *Changed*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

1-0 Venezuela

Oh snap


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jesus Christ, I didn't watch any Copa games because I was busy sulking Argentina's loss but how the heck did Brazil miss ALL their penalties? Has that ever happened at such a big stage before? Shocking. I'm glad though. I didn't want Brazil to win. Stage is set for Uruguay and Diego Forlan. 

I think Brazilian team are pretty "young" and "inexperienced" at the international stage (except for some), so we could pull out a Arsene Wenger and say, "They are young...."  Brazil is more in a rebuilding phase, so this is natural. Whereas for Argentina, it is unacceptable and it's primarily due to the lack of quality managers. If anybody needs an international manager, it's Argentina. Even somebody like Ancelotti would win the World Cup for Argentina because we have the players; we need good tacticians and strategists. That's all.

@Stringer It's not about stars alone. Messi and Higuian were very good the other night. It's the coach. Even the other night, Tabarez (Uruguay coach) was mentoring the team after every interval and he was formulating a plan, while his counterpart was busy just shutting his mouth and walking around. Players win you games, but managers help you avoid defeats.




Rockhead said:


> Brazil :lmao.
> 
> What an awful set of penalties. If this is the future of Argentina and Brazil in terms of national teams, Spain's gonna keep winning World Cups. Chile and Uruguay would make a great final.


Uruguay and Paraguay. 

Germany will have something to say about the World Cup in 2014. :shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wait to see Germany in 2014. Span & Germany taking over and shit.

Just thinking of the line up they can put out makes me cream, especially Germany.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Razor King said:


> Jesus Christ, I didn't watch any Copa games because I was busy sulking Argentina's loss but how the heck did Brazil miss ALL their penalties? Has that ever happened at such a big stage before? Shocking. I'm glad though. I didn't want Brazil to win. Stage is set for Uruguay and Diego Forlan.



The pitch was atrocious and have been for all the matches. The spot shifted for every taker when they would plant their foot. 


Argentina hosts another terrible cup competition.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

this have to be one of the worst tournaments ive seen.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Have to agree. The goal scoring has been so poor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Asian Football Confederation president Mohammed Bin Hammam banned for life by Fifa after being found guilty of bribery. A Fifa ethics panel has ruled that the Qatari candidate conspired to pay Caribbean officials $40,000 (£24,500) cash bribes to back his ultimately abandoned challenge to Fifa President Sepp Blatter. Bin Hammam is the most senior Fifa official convicted of corruption in its 107-year history.


lol fifa


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

fifa - all you do is fail.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We'll probably struggle to qualify out of that group. Fucking Germans.....

England have it piss-easy.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Being Scottish, i feel that for once, we don't have absolutely zero chance of qualifying.
England always get it easy, despite their terrible displays for the past couple of years, they still find themselves in the top pot as always.

My favourite part of the draw was when the guy said in the event of Russia and Georgia being drawn in the same group we will change them, as we cannot allow them to play each other :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sky Sports coverage of the draw was a joke. They had a guy on the radio reading out what he sa on TV. he missed 14 sides said Ukraine were in group b missed out half of group g Didnt mention a single side in group I other than france and spain.

Well done sky sports.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ They were doing the draw super quick as it was really far behind, they aren't supermen.

England has it easy, Scotland and Wales have it tough in that group. Belgium will be ridiculously good soon, and Croatia and Serbia are quality too.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> ^ They were doing the draw super quick as it was really far behind, they aren't supermen.
> 
> England has it easy, Scotland and Wales have it tough in that group. Belgium will be ridiculously good soon, and Croatia and Serbia are quality too.


take it you didnt listen then. The guy spent the whole time saying England might get France. didnt care when i wanted to know who from pot 6 was in which group. 

Spent too much time talking bollocks instead of doing what needed to be done. Wales in Group A next one is ....

Instead of Wales in group A that means that if England Scotland Republic of Ireland france all get drawn in group A we'll have a group of England France republic of ireland Scotland and wales + 1 other. Oh now were up to pot 4 england can still get France.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> take it you didnt listen then. The guy spent the whole time saying England might get France. didnt care when i wanted to know who from pot 6 was in which group.
> 
> Spent too much time talking bollocks instead of doing what needed to be done. Wales in Group A next one is ....
> 
> Instead of Wales in group A that means that if England Scotland Republic of Ireland france all get drawn in group A we'll have a group of England France republic of ireland Scotland and wales + 1 other. Oh now were up to pot 4 england can still get France.


You know BBC actually had live footage of the draw taking place?
So i got to see Fat Ronaldo in all his glory.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> take it you didnt listen then. The guy spent the whole time saying England might get France. didnt care when i wanted to know who from pot 6 was in which group.
> 
> Spent too much time talking bollocks instead of doing what needed to be done. Wales in Group A next one is ....
> 
> Instead of Wales in group A that means that if England Scotland Republic of Ireland france all get drawn in group A we'll have a group of England France republic of ireland Scotland and wales + 1 other. Oh now were up to pot 4 england can still get France.


There was the draw on the bottom of the screen, which was easy to understand...

Of course they're going to talk more about the home nations, other countrie's coverage would have done the same thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

group A looks tough. Should be Belgium's group ahead of Serbia, and then probably Croatia.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> You know BBC actually had live footage of the draw taking place?
> So i got to see Fat Ronaldo in all his glory.


Yeah but my tv from my room is on its way to spain so all i have is my laptop and i cant run football manager and live visuals at the same time so was stuck with sky sports radio


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> There was the draw on the bottom of the screen, which was easy to understand...
> 
> Of course they're going to talk more about the home nations, other countrie's coverage would have done the same thing.


not on sky sports radio there wasnt. There was just a still picture of the room the draw took place in. 

And theres talking about home nations and talking bollocks. He was doing the latter


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh right, I was watching on SSN, not radio, yeah from what you could hear it would sound really fucked up it was pretty disorganised.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Oh right, I was watching on SSN, not radio, yeah from what you could hear it would sound really fucked up it was pretty disorganised.


Yeah. Sorry should have made it clearer the 1st time. I didn't have the option of watching on Television as its on a plane lol. So i was stuck with Skysports.com who's updates were useless and sky sports radio of a guy looking at a tv talking useless info. If it was on tv and i could see the teams being drawn myself i wouldn't be bothered about what was being said. But from a radio commentary you only want to here whats going on.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

not liking our group.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Asian Zone Draw
> Group A: China, Jordan, Iraq, Singapore
> Group B: Korea Republic, Kuwait, UAE, Lebanon
> Group C: Japan, Uzbekistan, Syria, Korea DPR
> ...


very favourable group for us. should get through with ease.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

South American Draw 

Uruguay	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Argentina	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Chile	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Peru	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Paraguay	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Colombia	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Venezuela	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Ecuador	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Bolivia	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0


Really think the other continents should start copying this model. More football is better for the development of the nations. Only have to look at how good the lie of Ecuador, Paraguay and Uruguay are getting to see the benefits.

Would be a major benefit to the asian and african qualifying. If teams like monseratt started getting more guaranteed games.

Wouldnt hurt in Europe either 5 groups of 10/11 for the 53 nations. Playing 18 or 20 games will be much better to aid development. Also would see the end of meaningless friendlies to fit them into the calender so again another positive.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> very favourable group for us. should get through with ease.


Not ideal as I'd say the Saudis were probably the best side from pot 2, but the important thing was we avoided North Korea and Iraq.

Of the UEFA section, Group A looks interesting. It should be a hotly contested group. Group E is very underwhelming is it has what we're probably the worst two teams from Pot1 and 2 respectively, but at least it should be closely contested with any of the top 3 liable to top it.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Malta my nation came in the same group as Italy the team i support in football they are coming here


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

FORZA ITALIA! we beat the world champs + we dominated much of the game beware cuz we will do the surprise in Euro 2012


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

These internationals are stupid fucking things.

Gotze and Schweinsteiger bossing Brazil.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotze is fucking class, fergie needs to get this kid before Barca, Real, City or chelsea no doubt them and more are intrested.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotze's goal was nice. Look forward to seeing him (and Dortmund) in the Champions League.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll probably make an effort to watch most Dortmund games I can this season, even streaming like I did their German league opener.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Woop. Scotland actually won a game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

come on Roman, whip that chequebook open for Super Mario Gotze


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

australia bossing around wales.

2014 IN THE BAG


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gareth Bale = best player in the PL (no arguing with this, he was given the award :side.
PL = best league in the world.
Gareth Bale = Wales.
Australia > Wales.
Australia = the best team in the world.

Simple.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pity Scotty Mac still couldn't score, happy that Robbie Kruse scored being an ex-Victory man.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao scotty mac

25 appearances, 0 goals. nice strke rate son.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't understand how Wales are so shockingly bad with the squad they have :lmao Their ranking is lower than the Faroe Islands and Gambia.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hey now, Gambia are loaded. They have that ... you know ... one guy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

some promising news from the next england squad, capello bringing in some youngsters



> Fabio Capello has included a quartet of Manchester United's bright young things in his provisional England squad for next month's Euro 2012 qualifying ties against Bulgaria and Wales, with Phil Jones expected to graduate into the squad proper for the first time.
> 
> Jones, a £16m signing from Blackburn Rovers earlier this summer, is joined by Danny Welbeck, Tom Cleverley and Chris Smalling in being informed they are in the provisional party. Jones and Welbeck have also been included in Stuart Pearce's initial 27-man squad for the Under-21s' qualifiers against Azerbaijan and Israel but, while Capello is keen not to weaken the junior side, it is likely that both will now step up into the senior group to be announced on Sunday evening.
> 
> ...


would be good to see Sturridge called up as well, instead of crouch


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Crouch must be a wizard. He has the ability to convince coaches he's a good player


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*FULL ENGLAND SQUAD

Goalkeepers:* Joe Hart (Man City), Robert Green (West Ham), David Stockdale (Fulham - on loan at Ipswich)

*Defenders:* Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Gary Cahill (Bolton), John Terry (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Chris Smalling (Man Utd), Phil Jones (Man Utd), Micah Richards (Man City), Joleon Lescott (Man City)

*Midfielders:* Stewart Downing (Liverpool), Gareth Barry (Man City), Adam Johnson (Man City), James Milner (Man City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Tom Cleverley (Man Utd), Ashley Young (Man Utd), Scott Parker (West Ham)

*Forwards:* Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Darren Bent (Aston Villa), Andy Carroll (Liverpool), Wayne Rooney (Man Utd), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham)

If the two games were friendlies I'd be wanting to see Jones & Cleverley start, although I'm sure Jones could slot in there right now and do as good a job as any other defender there. I don't think either of them would be fazed by it at all, definitely not for Wales but Bulgaria away is a big one and not the easiest place to go.

Hopefully the line up will be something like this:

Hart

Richards - Smalling - Jones - Cole

Parker

Cleverley - Lampard

Rooney - Bent - Young​
What it'll probably be:

Hart

Smalling - Terry - Lescott - Cole

Milner - Lampard - Barry - Young

Bent - Rooney​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shame for danny welbeck.


England 8-2 Young hat trick, Rooney hat trick, With cleverley and smalling grabbing one each


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Still would rather see Sturridge instead of defoe


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Still would rather see Sturridge instead of defoe


I'd rather wazza not play and be wrapped in cotton wool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Defoe & Carroll being there shows how bad are options are. If Welbeck & Sturridge were fit and played this year respectively they should be in ahead of them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bent and Rooney should be a good partnership, i'd love to see fabio grow a sack and play the first team nige suggested.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/268055-scotland-win-homeless-world-cup/

Scotland wins a trophy in football!!!!!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Scotland squad

Goalkeepers: Matt Gilks (Blackpool), Allan McGregor (Rangers), Iain Turner (Preston North End)

Defenders: Phil Bardsley (Sunderland), Christophe Berra (Wolverhampton Wanderers), Gary Caldwell (Wigan Athletic), Stephen Crainey (Blackpool), Grant Hanley (Blackburn Rovers), Alan Hutton (Tottenham Hotspur), Steven Whittaker (Rangers), Danny Wilson (Liverpool)

Midfielders: Charlie Adam (Liverpool), Barry Bannan (Aston Villa), Scott Brown (Celtic), Don Cowie (Cardiff City), Graham Dorrans (West Bromwich Albion), Darren Fletcher (Manchester United), James Forrest (Celtic), James Morrison (West Bromwich Albion), Barry Robson (Middlesbrough), Robert Snodgrass (Leeds United),

Forwards: David Goodwillie (Blackburn Rovers), Craig Mackail-Smith (Brighton and Hove Albion), Kenny Miller (Cardiff City), Steven Naismith (Rangers).


McGregor

Hutton - Wilson - Caldwell - Bardsley

Naismith - Brown - Adam - Dorrans - Morrison 

Miller​

We are going to dominate Czech Republic!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

team for england tonight

Hart, Smalling, Cahill, Terry, Cole; Walcott, Parker, Barry, Downing; Young, Rooney


looks like Young may be playing just off rooney up front


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England side looks shite, we'll probably scrape a 1-0 win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Smalling at right back is interesting. Is that where his future lies I wonder?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I like that England team a lot except for the central midfield. Parker and Barry, fucking hell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Your just jelly that Liverpool never signed Barry.

Dat left foot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Downing and Walcott on the wings (I assume?) looks pretty horrible as well.

Surely Lampard/Milner over Barry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rafa planned to play Barry on the left wing with Gerrard and Mascherano in the middle, Kuyt on the right and Keane behind Torres. DEM RAFA TACTICS

Ahhhh there we go, unwarranted Downing hate from Seb. I expect some classics from you tonight Seb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So I assume you've never seen Downing play for England before then MMN?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

subs for england, cleverley, jones and carroll all left out 

Subs: Stockdale, Jagielka, Baines, Lampard, Milner, Johnson, Defoe


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Downing's always been poor for England for me, but he's still a very good player, who had a great season at Villa, and has looked the part for us. And at least he's not exactly part of the group of proven failures who play game in game out at regular tournements, he's one of few older England players who I think can turn his performances for the national siide around. 

Much like MMN, don't like the look of that central midfield, but the rest looks quite good. 

And I'm delighted we didn't get Barry, I've seen slugs move quicker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mehtastic team for England tonight. Should still win though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Glad Carroll's been left out, our players always seem to pick up injury's on international duty. Hope it won't affect his confidence though, there's already a bit of unrest about how he looked when he came off the bench against Bolton, pretty much straight away not busting a gut to get on the end of a great cross.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

So many better possibillities with the team.

Hart;, Smalling, Cahill, Terry, Baines;, Johnson/Downing, Lampard, Parker, Young;, Defoe, Rooney

With the team they are using, they'd be luCky to win, imo.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Barry starting? Downing starting? Walcott still not being played in right position? Bet Walcott will be shit tonight too. Seb's right, scraping a 1-0 win tonight. Shit from Capello.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shite side. Like that they're starting Smalling though, he's done well so far this year.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

edit-wrong thread.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

think with this squad i'd have gone with (same formation)

hart

smalling jagielka/jones terry cole

milner parker

young rooney johnson

carroll

or something along those lines.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dont think much of this new away kit, should always be red


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

agreed, the blue shirt is bad enough but with the sky blue shorts, numbers/names and collars, it looks even worse.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Stringer said:


> Seb's right, scraping a 1-0 win tonight. Shit from Capello.


Yep, scraping a 1-0.

I'm calling we score at least 4.

New away kit looks gash, agreed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Barry starting? Downing starting? Walcott still not being played in right position? Bet Walcott will be shit tonight too. Seb's right, scraping a 1-0 win tonight. Shit from Capello.


I'm keeping this for future reference of your stupidity.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah we're playing glorious football, nothing to do with Bulgaria's defence playing Blue Square Premier standard.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

What a goal by ISLA 

Spain 0 - 1 Chile.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

We're not playing well I agree, something to do with playing two defensive midfielders, there's no one to link the play between attack and defense. And the wide players seemingly refusing to attack the space like they do for their clubs.

Cahill looks comfortable at the back to me.

And when they finally attack the space...that's three.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

3 - 0. Not bad. not bad at all. Our Defence has been a bit dodgy at times though. Even Smalling at times he just seems a bit unsure about weather or not to move to the ball or hold back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Very meh half of football, two scrappy goals and one brilliant goal at the end of the half. Glad to see us scoring some goals but in reality Bulgaria have been poor defensively and it's not like we've been dictating possession or peppering their goalkeeper all half. Parker is doing a good job at breaking up play. Both wingers anonymous. Defence solid, though Smalling has looked a bit nervy at times. Young and Rooney look great together.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Barry starting? Downing starting? Walcott still not being played in right position? Bet Walcott will be shit tonight too. Seb's right, scraping a 1-0 win tonight. Shit from Capello.





Seb said:


> Yeah we're playing glorious football, nothing to do with Bulgaria's defence playing Blue Square Premier standard.


When we get to an attacking position, we are playing good football.

I'm not Capello's biggest fan, but the strategy is clear and when visiting such a place with such a god awful pitch (been there, it's shit), it's best to try and soak up the pressure and use your added quality, which has been shown with three good goals, even if the third was a bit of a defensive lapse.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Another GREAT Goal by CHILE! Vargas! 

Spain 0 - 2 Chile.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't see this whole problem with Downing starting, not a great half but he hasn't started a competitive international for 3 years, he's grown a lot as a player in that time. It's not as if Capello is playing someone who has been at the heart of Englad's recent failures. People say the team should be picked on form, and he's on form. 

The teams proven its good enough for this game, it's doing the job, even if it is a simple one. Bulgaria doing their part to make it a piece off piss too.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Barry is well and truly pissing me off. Just saying. I'd sooner have Lampard in there, and I HATE Frank Lampard.



Cleverly would suffice in there though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Very meh half of football, two scrappy goals and one brilliant goal at the end of the half. Glad to see us scoring some goals but in reality Bulgaria have been poor defensively and it's not like we've been dictating possession or peppering their goalkeeper all half. Parker is doing a good job at breaking up play. Both wingers anonymous. Defence solid, though Smalling has looked a bit nervy at times. Young and Rooney look great together.


lol you're just mad because Barry and Downing both got an assist. Like DeeCee said the pitch is a bit shit but England have still managed to get 3 goals in front. First 2 goals srappy? Not really, but even if they were it wouldn't matter. Nice pass from Barry for the first goal. Good cross by Downing to set up the second goal. Chuffed that Cahill has scored, and a lovely move at the end of the half. Bad night for the England haters.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Downing in great form? How many assists and goals has he had this season for Liverpool? I've only seen Arsenal Vs Liverpool this season, and he put countless wasteful crosses in that game, a few of them went straight out for throw ins.

3 efforts on goal, 3 goals. Wouldn't say we're playing great attacking football, all 3 goals the Bulgaria defence were at fault. Can't argue with the scoreline though but can't help but think if we were playing someone better we'd be struggling as our retention of the ball has been pretty poor.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

reference for my stupidity? the line up looked poor and looked like there were no goals in it. i was proved wrong. it's like calling someone stupid for not predicting United would beat us 8-2, and only 4-2.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> lol you're just mad because Barry and Downing both got an assist. Like DeeCee said the pitch is a bit shit but England have still managed to get 3 goals in front. First 2 goals srappy? Not really, but even if they were it wouldn't matter. Nice pass from Barry for the first goal. Good cross by Downing to set up the second goal. Chuffed that Cahill has scored, and a lovely move at the end of the half. Bad night for the England haters.


What game have you been watching? The first goal was scrappy play in their box with Cahill poking it into the net, second goal was Rooney heading in unmarked in the middle of the box from a corner. Bulgaria's defence is shocking. The game has been scrappy from start to finish with one great pass from Young at the end for Rooney to score. We still don't keep the ball well enough which is where all our problems at the World Cup stemmed from.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^So mad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Seb said:


> Downing in great form? How many assists and goals has he had this season for Liverpool? I've only seen Arsenal Vs Liverpool this season, and he put countless wasteful crosses in that game, a few of them went straight out for throw ins.
> *
> 3 efforts on goal, 3 goals. Wouldn't say we're playing great attacking football*, all 3 goals the Bulgaria defence were at fault. Can't argue with the scoreline though but can't help but think if we were playing someone better we'd be struggling as our retention of the ball has been pretty poor.


He's been the best player behind THE GREAT LUIS.

So you're saying that scoring 100% of your attempts on goal is not great attacking football?

Get the hell out. You must be trolling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Downing in great form? How many assists and goals has he had this season for Liverpool? I've only seen Arsenal Vs Liverpool this season, and he put countless wasteful crosses in that game, a few of them went straight out for throw ins.
> 
> 3 efforts on goal, 3 goals. Wouldn't say we're playing great attacking football, all 3 goals the Bulgaria defence were at fault. Can't argue with the scoreline though but can't help but think if we were playing someone better we'd be struggling as our retention of the ball has been pretty poor.


Came very close to a goal in the first game and has made some good runs. As for Assits that takes two players and unfortunely the other players haven't been in great posistions to lock onto balls so you can fully blame that on him. Hell he even made an assist tonight

I don't get why your treating him like one of the worst guys to ever kick a ball. Not the greatest winger in the world but far from the worst.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

On form, not in great form. He's played well. Played really well against Sunderland, you'd have to watch the full 90, and almost scored a brilliant goal, inches away. He was good against Arsenal, a bit wasteful, but so were we on the whole, and Carroll wasn't with it. Downing again could have had a goal off a Carroll knock down, was ruled out for a nothing "foul" on an Arsenal defender. Then against Bolton he was good. Assists and goals aren't absolutely everything, he's still been playing well and has put in some great crosses that should have led to something. His link up play with Enrique has been good too. Even his last game playing for anyone that wasn't us, he was again very good and scored a great goal. You just don't rate the guy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ I definitely don't want him playing for England, he's been awful for us and we have better options.



DeeCee said:


> He's been the best player behind THE GREAT LUIS.
> 
> So you're saying that scoring 100% of your attempts on goal is not great attacking football?
> 
> Get the hell out. You must be trolling.


The only great attacking football in the whole half was Young's pass to Rooney for 3-0. If you think England play great attacking football, then you're definitely trolling.



steamed hams said:


> ^So mad.


Yeah, my national team are winning, i'm raging, not being pessimistic that we're playing a crappy Bulgaria side. It's not like we've bossed the game and kept the ball well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Screw England, I wanna see Low to try out the formation where Ozil and Gotze play at once.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Screw England, I wanna see Low to try out the formation where Ozil and Gotze play at once.


Ozil, Gotze and Muller playing behind a striker is a frightening prospect.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's great attacking football, it's just clincal finishing. First goal was torrid defending, but a good ball, good touch and bit of a lucky finish. The second was just your basic goal from a corner, again I wouldn't say it was "scrappy", but the marking was non existent. And the third was very good. 

And this is from someone who doesn't support the national side, so don't mistake this as defending England in some way :side:

Good header by Downing, unlucky. Suarez has an assist for Uruguay too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He could've chested the ball and taken a shot, the Bulgarian defenders were just standing around the penalty spot watching the cross :lmao

Not the sort of defensive organsation you'd expect from a team managed by Matthaus.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Half Time.*

Spain 0 - 2 Chile.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

whoah. hold the line. PARK scored a hattrick for South Korea before. Against Lebanon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Young going off, by far our best player. I take back everything I said about him being a pointless signing for United (though I still think they should've spent the money on a creative CM instead). We've been better in this second half but need to get Rooney into the game more.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Seb said:


> Young going off, by far our best player. I take back everything I said about him being a pointless signing for United (though I still think they should've spent the money on a creative CM instead). We've been better in this second half but need to get Rooney into the game more.


Sat here shaking my fucking head at that decision, Downing is completely absent, yet stays on the pitch in a position young's excelling at for his club.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

monkey chanting is horrible. action should be taken. scum.

young being taken off, why?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dat dere Barca/Madrid conflict is going to be the downfall of the Spanish team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just about to quote Stringer saying 'against Lebanon'. But then saw the white text


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Match is dead, doesn't really matter who goes off at this stage. Downing had just nearly scored before Young went off though, was just getting himself in the game whereas Young had been very involved for over an hour. Pity Downing was offside just then, made a good run. Bit of a gammy touch, he did that against Bolton too, got himself in and the touch let him down. Think his runs into good areas will be important for us this season, we've been missing players to make runs and spray the passes too. Could be why Meireles was let go, wasn't much of a passer. Or tackler... Bit of a jack off all trades, master of none


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah.... Lebanon..... real weirdo country there :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

DIRK GOL. Suarez with another assist. Coates on for Uruguay. Bellamy out of the England game. S'all good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit Iniesta!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Two of our players have got hat-tricks today 8*D


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice goal by Iniesta.

Spain 1 - 2 Chile.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain's defence is so bad, laughably bad. This is what life after Puyol is going to be like. 

And lol at the way the midfield clicked as soon as Iniesta came on.

Edit: lol Torres.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hardly surprising seeming he's the best midfielder in the world. Xavi has become a much better player since Iniesta came good a few years ago. I hope they show highlights of the game on Sky Sports later.

Satisfied with England, good performances from Rooney, Young and Parker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The entire team came to life when Iniesta and Xavi were playing together, pretty wonderful to watch. 

Torres is just so awful, 1 vs 1 with keeper and completely misses the net.

Edit: Ceessssscc!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Holland are 11-0 up :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RVP just got subbed. Scored 4. Work is done.

11-0 up. BORING, BORING.

EDIT: And THAT'S why cesc should play much more regularly. Maybe Del Bosque will realise he is there now he plays in Spain. 

Gotze scores.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Stringer said:


> RVP just got subbed. Scored 4. Work is done.
> 
> 11-0 up. BORING, BORING.


Good to see the lad keeping up the Arsenal tradition.

Hopefully Wales can keep their lead.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to have sex with the german youth system.

Gotze on the pitch!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Yeah, my national team are winning, i'm raging, not being pessimistic that we're playing a crappy Bulgaria side. It's not like we've bossed the game and kept the ball well.


Dude, you're an England fan right? Can't you just enjoy being 3 goals up at half time? Most goals in football are at least partly the defending team's fault.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the german team getting ready to come at the spanish national assholes in euro 2012


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol penalty at the end of a great match.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cesc on fire these days.

Edit: How do the Germans look? Kind of regret not watching their game.

LMAO Arbeola what a fucking idiot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ fabregas getting extremely good again when he leaves arsenal


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

EGame said:


> lol penalty at the end of a great match.


Awful. Just awful.

The diving by Arbeloa was just... I don't know what to say.

Spain really needs THIS to win against Chile? Come on.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

been fantastic for years. never got the international recognition he deserves. he should have been used much more regularly when Xavi and Iniesta were absent, but Spain usually only like to recognise players who actually play in Spain.

could see him being much less injury prone these days. barca don't need him whenever he is half fit so he can properly recover whereas last year we were playing him when his hamstring was in pieces.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Awful. Just awful.
> 
> The diving by Arbeloa was just... I don't know what to say.
> 
> Spain really needs THIS to win against Chile? Come on.


Arbeola is fucking embarrassing. 

Shitty ending to an exciting match because Arbeola, how awful was that? Lol Madrid players can't keep their cool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ireland 0-0 Slovakia. We're so bad. Russia away next, qualification chances are over. Fuck the world.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

ok crappy performance but d important are the 3 points now 1 point next tuesday and we are officaly qualifed FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> ok crappy performance but d important are the 3 points now 1 point next tuesday and we are officaly qualifed FORZA ITALIA!


You know Malta have a national team Mr Geographical Football Supporter, right? 8*D
Who by the way got beaten 3-1 at home tonight.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> You know Malta have a national team Mr Geographical Football Supporter, right? 8*D
> Who by the way got beaten 3-1 at home tonight.


idc about Malta actually no 1 does we here half country italy fans the other half england fans


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Ireland 0-0 Slovakia. We're so bad. Russia away next, qualification chances are over. Fuck the world.


I thought you said in another thread that you'd take either 3-6 points in the next two games, don't get down man. Stand by your country.... who knows you might be able to beat Russia on their plastic pitch (something England couldn't do).


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> idc about Malta actually no 1 does we here half country italy fans the other half england fans


Nice display of nationalism there.
I will support Scotland for all of my life and will proudly do so.
You are just jumping on an Italy bandwagon because they have a semi-good team.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Nice display of nationalism there.
> I will support Scotland for all of my life and will proudly do so.
> You are just jumping on an Italy bandwagon because they have a semi-good team.


no from when your a kid and u start watching football hear they teach you to be a fan of italy or england, I always supported Italy

semi team? hahaha that's why we won 4 world cups than what England are? amauters team?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> no from when your a kid and u start watching football hear they teach you to be a fan of italy or england, I always supported Italy
> 
> semi team? hahaha that's why we won 4 world cups than what England are? amauters team?


:lmao i dont think a scotsman will really care about you trying to mock england as a response


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lmao i dont think a scotsman will really care about you trying to mock england as a response


that was just an example


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> no from when your a kid and u start watching football hear they teach you to be a fan of italy or england, I always supported Italy
> 
> semi team? hahaha that's why we won 4 world cups than what England are? amauters team?


So people living in Malta say support Italy because their national team is shit.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> that was just an example


You mean a failed insult :lmao

Can understand not supporting Malta though. I'm from Jamaica but since they never make it to anything don't really get a chance to support them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta always gotta got to DAT past.

Why don't we speak a little closer to the present. Let's talk about Italy's last tournament.

Where did you finish again? Was it New Zealand who finished ahead of you?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Looks at rankings* :hmm:

Looks like I'm going to start supporting Netherlands.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> no from when your a kid and u start watching football hear they teach you to be a fan of italy or england, I always supported Italy
> 
> semi team? hahaha that's why we won 4 world cups than what England are? amauters team?


So you are trying to tell me you are a glory hunter? Okay got it. 8*D

Also as everyone else has said I am Scottish(which I even said in my post which you replied to) so good insult there, i'm hurting real bad. 

Also I don't think you have the right to say "we" if you are not in fact Italian...but whatever :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

damn Im so popular here


JakeC_91 said:


> So people living in Malta say support Italy because their national team is shit.....


we support Malta when they play but we prefer Italy or England



Chain Gang solider said:


> You mean a failed insult :lmao
> 
> Can understand not supporting Malta though. I'm from Jamaica but since they never make it to anything don't really get a chance to support them.


it was an example


Joel said:


> Nitromalta always gotta got to DAT past.
> 
> Why don't we speak a little closer to the present. Let's talk about Italy's last tournament.
> 
> Where did you finish again? Was it New Zealand who finished ahead of you?


at least we always qualify unlike some team that failed to qualify for euro 2008


JimmyWangYang said:


> So you are trying to tell me you are a glory hunter? Okay got it. 8*D
> 
> Also as everyone else has said I am Scottish(which I even said in my post which you replied to) so good insult there, i'm hurting real bad.
> 
> Also I don't think you have the right to say "we" if you are not in fact Italian...but whatever :lmao


we are talking about football so we is good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spain as classy as ever .

Racism at some english players, complete fucknuts some people.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> damn Im so popular here
> 
> we support Malta when they play but we prefer Italy or England
> 
> ...


Wait who failed to qualify for Euro 2008?
I know Scotland did 8*D
Scotland haven't been in a major tournament since 1998.
But you know what? I still proudly stick by them.
I haven't just jumped ship to Italy because they have a better team, I support my national team the way you are supposed to. Its not like clubs where you should choose, its having a sense of nationalism. 

Just because Malta are sitting bottom of their qualifying group with 7 games played and 7 losses.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

People giving nitro stick for supporting italy, get over yourselves for fuck sake.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Wait who failed to qualify for Euro 2008?
> I know Scotland did 8*D
> Scotland haven't been in a major tournament since 1998.
> But you know what? I still proudly stick by them.
> ...


that was for joel and england and I jumped on no ship lol I support Italy from when I was 6 years old


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> People giving nitro stick for supporting italy, get over yourselves for fuck sake.


yeah lol


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> People giving nitro stick for supporting italy, get over yourselves for fuck sake.


He was giving people stick for supporting Barcelona when they are from England the other day yet here he is doing pretty much the identical thing 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Who supports barca? i have an idea who it is but i probably missed or ignored all that crap.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah lol


You give me shit for supporting Barcelona yet you don't even support your own national team? :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> You give me shit for supporting Barcelona yet you don't even support your own national team? :lmao


I only said it is weird and here almost everyone is like me on the support


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> that was for joel and england and I jumped on no ship lol I support Italy from when I was 6 years old


im pretty sure Joel is american, so again he probably wouldnt care


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> im pretty sure Joel is american, so again he probably wouldnt care


then if he is american he should look at his crappy national team


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Lets see FIFA Rankings of the teams mentioned....

Italy : 7th
England : 4th
Scotland : 55th
Malta : 167th

LOLMALTA 8*D

So tell us again why you just happen to instead support a team that is ranked 160 places above you ? :lmao
I just don't get it, I mean Malta is a separate country right?
Is their just no one who cares about them, not even people from Malta?

I bet even San Marino has its dedicated 7 fans.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> im pretty sure *Joel is american*, so again he probably wouldnt care














Nitromalta said:


> then if he is american he should look at his crappy national team


I'm not American, but still, USA got further than Italy in the World Cup.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> im pretty sure Joel is american, so again he probably wouldnt care


Joel's English. Though he has heritage in Barbados? Something along those lines.

Unfortunately I'm English. But I support whoever they're playing against 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Lets see FIFA Rankings of the teams mentioned....
> 
> Italy : 7th
> England : 4th
> ...


lol'd.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead is the only american chelsea fan right?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> I'm not American, but still, USA got further than Italy in the World Cup.


oops sorry about that, think i must have mixed you up with rockhead??


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Joel's English. Though he has heritage in Barbados? Something along those lines.


(Y)

Born in England. Parents from Barbados. Lived in Barbados from 2000-2003. Played and watched more cricket than football in that period :no:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Rockhead is the only american chelsea fan right?


Evo.

Good win for England tonight, didn't see the game. Might check out highlights if I can be arsed.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Lets see FIFA Rankings of the teams mentioned....
> 
> Italy : 7th
> England : 4th
> ...


few care about Malta infact the staduim is always with few ppl when Malta plays except when a big team comes, if u want check maltese ppl on fb and see who their fav national team are and u see Italy/England are d most supported and 3rd thing if u want see some vids of when Italy won d wc in 2006 and u see a huge crowds celebrating in Malta


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Evo.
> 
> Good win for England tonight, didn't see the game. Might check out highlights if I can be arsed.


:lmao:lmao:lmao Steve Bruce.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

just checked a map of europe; italy looks like a boot, malta kind of looks like a little bit of shit that italy kicked off



Spoiler: lol malta


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, time for some major lulz.

My national team played today. And lost 6-0. I wasnt even aware they had a match. Today, Germany also had a match. Ive been anticipating it all week and watched every second of it and cheered like crazy.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> just checked a map of europe; italy looks like a boot, malta kind of looks like a little bit of shit that italy kicked off
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol malta


at least not overrated as crappy england and uk(in all things not football only)
#offline


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Malta :side: how did they do tonight?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> at least not overrated as crappy england and uk(in all things not football only)
> #offline


:lmao how come you have such a dislike for England? cos ive seen in other non-football related topics you having a go at England


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> at least not overrated as crappy england and uk(in all things not football only)
> #offline


Well obviously, you have to be rated to be overrated. What's Malta known for? Maltesers?

4th in the world rankings, best domestic league in the world. Number one in cricket in tests and world t20 champions. 2 world champions in F1. Winners and runners up of the last 2 rugby world cups. There's the 4 biggest sports in the world covered


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> at least not overrated as crappy england and uk(in all things not football only)
> #offline


We're the best test cricket team in the world 8*D

You mad bro?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :lmao how come you have such a dislike for England? cos ive seen in other non-football related topics you having a go at England


He does? :no:

We're great at cricket, how jolly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Well obviously, you have to be rated to be overrated. What's Malta known for? Maltesers?














Seb said:


> 4th in the world rankings, best domestic league in the world. Number one in cricket in tests and world t20 champions. 2 world champions in F1. Winners and runners up of the last 2 rugby world cups. There's the 4 biggest sports in the world covered


Fuck it, throw in Phil Taylor owning in Darts as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JakeC_91 said:


> Malta :side: how did they do tonight?


Malta 1 - 3 Croatia 

8*D

Don't get why this guy hates England soo much for no reason at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Fuck it, throw in Phil Taylor owning in Darts as well.


Also great at rioting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Fuck it, throw in Phil Taylor owning in Darts as well.







The fuckin' Power.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Joel said:


> Fuck it, throw in Phil Taylor owning in Darts as well.


:hmm: Luke Donald as well, isn't he like the worlds number 1 at gold and ENGLISH no less.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not feeling confident for tomorrow, Scotland vs the Czech. In games where we are supposed to win, we go missing. Happened in the last Euro qualifiers, beat Georgia and we were through. But, they didn't.

Line up is,

McGregor, Hutton, Caldwell, Berra, Bardsley, Naismith, Fletcher (captain), Adam, Brown, Morrison, Miller.

Not the best line-up. Would of prefered Naismith up front with Miller, Dorrans instead of Morrison, Bannan instead of Brown and Steven Fletcher instead of Miller.

So that the line up would fit something like

McGregor
Hutton, Caldwell, Berra, Bardsley
Dorrans, D. Fletcher, Adam, Bannan
Naismith, S. Fletcher

Maybe even just throw Naismith on the right wing if we were to keep the regular model. But, Adam needs someone to be his feet an energy (Bannan), Fletcher isn't 100% and thats where Dorrans comes in. Far better than Brown and Morrison.

As for the defense, not much to choose between. Caldwell being our best right footed center back, Hutton hasn't played a match this season. Berra vs Wilson, but Berra is more experienced, and Bardsley is alright I guess.

And, would prefer Gordon to McGregor, but he is made of fucking glass.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I would just like to add in that Scotland have the best homeless football team in the world, 2011 Homeless World Cup Champions.

And former Elephant Polo Champions. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Malta 1 - 3 Croatia *
> 
> 8*D
> 
> Don't get why this guy hates England soo much for no reason at all.



8*D This could be a reason he dislikes Malta, getting beat off a team that "overrated" England beat....(twice) :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JakeC_91 said:


> :hmm: Luke Donald as well, isn't he like the worlds number 1 at gold and ENGLISH no less.


Donald is number 1, Westwood number 2, both English. They're miles ahead of everyone.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Not feeling confident for tomorrow, Scotland vs the Czech. In games where we are supposed to win, we go missing. Happened in the last Euro qualifiers, beat Georgia and we were through. But, they didn't.
> 
> Line up is,
> 
> ...


I dunno, I am really happy with the team put out. Apart from Fletcher playing in midfield. I don't care what he does for Man Utd, he is always a complete failure at international level :no:

Miller upfront is definitely the best option, he has FAR more energy than Steven Fletcher and will chase every single ball no matter what, he has great work ethic. Honestly if it wasn't him up front I'd prefer Mackail-Smith, he has looked real sharp.

Hutton being back (despite not playing very often recently) is great news, because he is without a doubt our best right back. And Bardsley has really shone his last few games at right back, but he usually plays at left back so he is getting an opportunity to play in his good position.

And I am a Rangers fan, but i really want Scott Brown to be playing, he always brings his A-game to international games.

I am feeling relatively confident. This is the hard game. If we can beat Czech Republic and Lithuania at home, and Liechtienstein away, then the game against Spain doesn't even matter.

Its a lot to ask from Scotland but I am feeling relatively confident.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Seb said:


> Donald is number 1, Westwood number 2, both English. They're miles ahead of everyone.


The English keep on getting better and better....... 8*D screw you Nitromalta.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Scott Brown is a reckless thug. He does have a great energy, but there are times when he gets either over-excited, or very angry, and gets a red card for reckless play. For a normal person, his rage would of been the equivalent of our toe getting hit by the door.

Agree with Miller having an outstanding work ethic, instead of going for a four/five/one, should be going for a four/four/two, and allow Miller's energy to set up S. Fletcher, go for a more basic creator/destroyer midfield and allow our wingers to play higher up the field instead of acting as defensive wing-backs, and relying on a extremely predictable counter-attacking style, or where we just hoof the ball up the field for Miller to sit on while we wait 5 minutes for Adam and co. to work their way up the field.

The defense chosen is definately the best avalible to us. Hoping that Grant Hanley and Danny Wilson do get some more games under their belt in the next few years. Otherwise going to be back to square 1.

Hope Forrest has a break out year for his club. Would help us a lot to have some more wingers avalible for selection. Fucking Ireland for stealing McGeady.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Watched some highlights from the Germany game. The world should lube up and prepare for the wrath of GÖZILLA



















Holy fuuu


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Jordan 2-0 Iraq

I can FEEL IT. This is the time Jordan qualifies for the world cup.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:side: So what teams have already qualified for Euro 2012?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Germany and Holland. Holland aren't 'set in stone' but it'll take a team scoring 30 goals in their remaining games, with Holland losing. They have only lost twice in 3 years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fabregas with an extremely lucky rebounded penalty, Iniesta and Isla with classy goals. In fact the first four goals were all great. Looks like this was an entertaining game.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Racism in the England game, shoot the cunts.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Racism :evil:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bulgarian cunts.

It's a joke!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Racism in football. How surprising. (N)



Nitromalta said:


> no from when your a kid and u start watching football hear they teach you to be a fan of italy or england, I always supported Italy
> 
> semi team? hahaha that's why we won 4 world cups than what England are? amauters team?


This is hilarious considering you were asking Seb why he supported a team in a foreign country. Turns out you do too, plus you support a foreign team.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Bulgarian cunts.
> 
> It's a joke!












and I know it's a joke

8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness to nitromalta, he said it was odd Seb supported a foreign team when he lived in a big footballing country. What Nitromalta doesn't know is that Essex is basically the football equivalent of Malta 8*D

That Isla goal for Chile makes me feel lucky. If his shooting was better like that against us, then we'd have been out before the second leg, as he got in behind our defence so frequently.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

watching us v costa rica on espn2.. damn us sucks.


----------



## Jake smith (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice selection of song,


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Germany are a shoe in to win the euro's.

They'll have matured since the WC.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting stat from OptaJoe

Rooneys last 3 competitive England goals.

September 2nd 2011
September 7th 2010
September 9th 2009

So thats Wayne done for the year.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgraceful.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Disgusting dive.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Interesting stat from OptaJoe
> 
> Rooneys last 3 competitive England goals.
> 
> ...


...Fixed.

8*D


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

haribo said:


> Cunt.


Well to be fair, he's not the only player to dive. Most other players would try that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

cunt. just the same as the rest of them in spain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D17 said:


> Well to be fair, he's not the only player to dive. Most other players would try that.


and they too would be cunts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What players DON'T dive anymore or don't attempt it at least once? It's a shame but it's basically part of the game now. Not even just spain but players from every country.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Spanish are possibly the worst though or the italians.

But classless spain will be classless.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> The Spanish are possibly *the worst* though or the italians.


Try watching Asian football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think you're all forgetting Russia.

Thank God they're not hosting the 2018 World Cup.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> The Spanish are possibly the worst though or the italians.
> 
> But classless spain will be classless.


Italy have calmed down alot with it tbf. They only pull one out in massive moments when they are desperate (2006 WC vs Oz). Spain do it all the time for the fun of it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> I think you're all forgetting Russia.
> 
> Thank God they're not hosting the 2018 World Cup.


should move there and sell bananas outside the stadium before any black teams play. i would make a killing


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I still maintain that was a foul on Grosso by Lucas Neill at the World Cup. His hand caught Grosso's leg if I recall. Very similar to a foul on Suarez last weekend, which everyone got all excited about because he "dived", only to see the player had a hold of his leg. 

And what a disgusting foul on Arbeloa, stone wall pen.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

D17 said:


> Well to be fair, he's not the only player to dive. Most other players would try that.


91st minute in a friendly?

And then Arbeloa shoves Vidal(?) in the face a minute later and doesn't get sent off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah the best part was the foul (?) was on Iniesta and he just started walking away before Arbeloa comes out of nowhere and shoves Vidal. 

Shitty player, shitty attitude.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Huge game for Scotland atm, but 1 up front and Kenny Miller of all people? 

fpalm


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

seen him down ran through him. Not alot Neill could have done. I see it as similar to when Pires dived against Pompey. Seeing the leg and going over it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Shitty player, shitty attitude.


It's the Mourinho factor. Spanish football really is getting a bad rep at the moment. In fact, Casillas, as the captain of Madrid, has allegedly had enough of Jose's behaviour and there's been numerous confrontations between the pair.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Huge game for Scotland atm, but 1 up front and Kenny Miller of all people?
> 
> fpalm


:hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> seen him down ran through him. Not alot Neill could have done. I see it as similar to when Pires dived against Pompey. Seeing the leg and going over it.


just the numbers and letters bit in the tag


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Assist from Fletch?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> :hmm:


Poor finish and horrendous goalkeeping :hmm:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great work by Fletcher, was just stronger than the Czech player, Miller probably shouldn't have scored, dreadful goalkeeping, but at least he got his shot in and you've always got a chance if you get it on target. 

How awful was Adam's challenge :lmao Not seen such a stonewall penalty in a while. Amazing that Scotland are in front really.

Oh dear, typical Baros finish there. I can see him scoring today, he always gets a lot of chances. Blows a lot of them though.

Edit: Who said Fletcher's shit for his country? Great assist to put them in front once, now a goal to put them back in front 8*D. Glad Scotland are winning, hope they get to the Euro's.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Scotland's goal music is 500 miles by The Proclaimers :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FLETCHER!!!!!!!!! i'm english but fucking fletcher.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Superb dive there.

Awesome penalty.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Horrible Dive. Poor Scotland


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Impressive dive by Rezek. Poor Scotland  Great pen though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Horrible dive but fuck me, what a penalty.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Vintage bit of cheating there.

Ref bought it hook, line and sinker :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And that IS a penalty. Fucking useless referee, this guys a cunt :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL at this Scottish commentator.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WTF hahahaha this ref, jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Booked for diving!

TROLLED.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotta feel for them, they were robbed (only saw 2nd half, not sure what happened in first).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

this ref is trolling HARD. fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tbf the referee got 3 big decisions wrong, 2 in the Czech's favour, 1 in Scotland's. Czech's could have easily, and probably should have won it too, they did enough. But Scotland were in the driving seat and got well and truly fucked over there.


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

Ref was shite.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

No worries about the draw, they'll get the win in Spain and move onto the playoffs.

Need to focus on the next set of qualifiers, and that means fresh style of play. The Czech knew exactly how to get away with a point from us, and we need to avoid that. Would rather fail to qualify in style, than lose playing repetitively, predictably.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Words can't describe the frustration at us being effectively cheated out of another tournament :sad:

What do I mean by again...






It isn't even funny anymore, its just annoying knowing the ref will come out with his hands up tomorrow and admit he was wrong yet it doesn't make anything better. :no:


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Words can't describe the frustration at us being effectively cheated out of another tournament :sad:
> 
> What do I mean by again...
> 
> ...


That was the worst refereeing decision I have seen in my life! To know that referees like todays and that game there exist is heartbreaking. Doesn't help that Scotland always get the shite refs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ scotland

their fans are always the first to take joy when england do bad. the only home nation i like to see fail. at least we can actually get to major tournaments.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Seb said:


> lmao @ scotland
> 
> their fans are always the first to take joy when england do bad. the only home nation i like to see fail. at least we can actually get to major tournaments.


True, it is videos like these that cheer me up.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Words cannot describe the pure hatred I have right now for this Czech player.

I HATE cheats no matter what and when it costs my team it is sickening.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

At least England have moments that are remembered when they go out of competitions. People's memories of Scotland is that they were just shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i would have watched this game. feelsbadman


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

have scotland ever actually won anything


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Scotland have never got past the group stages of the World Cup.
First team to beat England after they won the World Cup mind you 8*D


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

EGame said:


> wish i would have watched this game. feelsbadman


same here


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so the answer is no then


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kiz said:


> so the answer is no then


No actually, we won the prestigious Kirin cup in 2006










U JELLY?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Aahh the Kirin Cup. Memories 

Beating Bulgaria what 5-0 or 5-1 I can't remeber now. All I remember was it was Kris Boyd's first Scotland game


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JimmyWangYang said:


> True, it is videos like these that cheer me up.


I don't blame you for taking joy in other people's defeat because it's not like Scotland have any good memories or history you can relate too.


----------



## jmm17 (Sep 3, 2011)

Scotland just need more lucky...


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Seb said:


> I don't blame you for taking joy in other people's defeat because it's not like Scotland have any good memories or history you can relate too.


I got plenty of good memories of Scotland, maybe they don't do much but they always put in 100%.



jmm17 said:


> Scotland just need more lucky...



You are right Scotland do need more lucky...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CKO said:


> That was the worst refereeing decision I have seen in my life!


No I still think that came against us.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> No I still think that came against us.


Isn't it getting kind of ridiculous the amount of big teams that cheat and screw over the smaller nations just because they were "supposed to win"? Annoying how nothing can ever be done about it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i laughed so hard when henry did that. usually fucking hate stuff like that, but it was the king.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

if it meant their country getting to the world cup, i'm sure every footballer would do it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Remember the World Cup game? Chile must be sick to their stomach of Spain.







Gunner14 said:


> I see it as similar to when Pires dived against Pompey. Seeing the leg and going over it.


You mean where Pires kicked the guy and fell over?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Isn't it getting kind of ridiculous the amount of big teams that cheat and screw over the smaller nations just because they were "supposed to win"? Annoying how nothing can ever be done about it.


It's quotes like these that make me have no sympathy for teams like Ireland and Scotland. The ref gets things wrong occasionally, sometimes it goes for you, and sometimes against you. There's no conspiracy, you guys just lost, deal with it. Not so much in Ireland's case, as at least they went for France, but I love it how the Scottish whinge about not getting to the Euro 2008, when every game they played 11 men behind the ball and just defended all game. Maybe if you actually attacked every so often, you'd get a dodgy freekick or penalty every so often too.

I'm so over the whole diving thing. It happens now and is part of the game. I always find zero tolerance to diving attitudes very funny. When a player goes down, if an opponent makes slight contact with them, it's fine and it's a penalty, but if there's no contact, it's a disgusting dive and the player is a cunt. A lot of the time when a player dives, it's because they're expecting contact, and they go down intentionally as to 'draw the foul' so to speak.

Also, the type of people who vilifies divers tends to glorify rough tactics and over physical play. To me a diver is no more a cheat than a 'hard man' who makes about 5 or so fouls per game.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck qualifying for tournaments, this is real glory...













> Also, the type of people who vilifies divers tends to glorify rough tactics and over physical play. To me a diver is no more a cheat than a 'hard man' who makes about 5 or so fouls per game.


Bollocks.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Bananas said:


> It's quotes like these that make me have no sympathy for teams like Ireland and Scotland. The ref gets things wrong occasionally, sometimes it goes for you, and sometimes against you. There's no conspiracy, you guys just lost, deal with it. Not so much in Ireland's case, as at least they went for France, but I love it how the Scottish whinge about not getting to the Euro 2008, when every game they played 11 men behind the ball and just defended all game. Maybe if you actually attacked every so often, you'd get a dodgy freekick or penalty every so often too.
> 
> I'm so over the whole diving thing. It happens now and is part of the game. I always find zero tolerance to diving attitudes very funny. When a player goes down, if an opponent makes slight contact with them, it's fine and it's a penalty, but if there's no contact, it's a disgusting dive and the player is a cunt. A lot of the time when a player dives, it's because they're expecting contact, and they go down intentionally as to 'draw the foul' so to speak.
> 
> Also, the type of people who vilifies divers tends to glorify rough tactics and over physical play. To me a diver is no more a cheat than a 'hard man' who makes about 5 or so fouls per game.


This is just the worst statement ever.

Scotland played defensively because they had to. They got drawn in a group with Italy & France. The two finalists of the previous World Cup. Some teams don't have the ability to go after teams, and its the perserverance that counts and is impressive. It shows real guts and heart. And to have all of this taken away from them by a hand ball, or a dive, or any terrible refereeing decision, it breaks the hearts of the nation. Maybe you don't understand if you have never been in that position, but when a small nation who aren't as well equipped, fight and fight and are determined to do their best, and then get screwed over just when it looks like they will succeed, then thats when it really hurts, and kills all of the players spirits.

Diving should not be part of the game i am not even going to try justify that statement because you know it is true.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I support Australia, who are very much minnows of the footballing World. We also have many fans still whinging about going out to Italy in the 06 World Cup, even at the time I whinged, but I eventually got over it.

Also, I never said diving should be apart of the game, I just said it is part of the game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bananas said:


> I'm so over the whole diving thing. It happens now and is part of the game. I always find zero tolerance to diving attitudes very funny. When a player goes down, if an opponent makes slight contact with them, it's fine and it's a penalty, but if there's no contact, it's a disgusting dive and the player is a cunt. A lot of the time when a player dives, it's because they're expecting contact, and they go down intentionally as to 'draw the foul' so to speak.
> 
> Also, the type of people who vilifies divers tends to glorify rough tactics and over physical play. To me a diver is no more a cheat than a 'hard man' who makes about 5 or so fouls per game.


You are talking so much sense here. When a player fouls another player that is cheating just like diving is. Fifa and the referees have created a culture where if you don't hit the deck you very rarely get a pen for being fouled. Players dive if they expect contact because they know a penalty won't be as likely to be given if they go down half a second after the contact.

Refs get decisions wrong, a lot can be done to improve this. I won't go into too much detail but some kind of video replay system should be used to help officiate.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bananas said:


> It's quotes like these that make me have no sympathy for teams like Ireland and Scotland. The ref gets things wrong occasionally, sometimes it goes for you, and sometimes against you. There's no conspiracy, you guys just lost, deal with it. Not so much in Ireland's case, as at least they went for France, but I love it how the Scottish whinge about not getting to the Euro 2008, when every game they played 11 men behind the ball and just defended all game. Maybe if you actually attacked every so often, you'd get a dodgy freekick or penalty every so often too.
> 
> I'm so over the whole diving thing. It happens now and is part of the game. I always find zero tolerance to diving attitudes very funny. When a player goes down, if an opponent makes slight contact with them, it's fine and it's a penalty, but if there's no contact, it's a disgusting dive and the player is a cunt. A lot of the time when a player dives, it's because they're expecting contact, and they go down intentionally as to 'draw the foul' so to speak.
> 
> *Also, the type of people who vilifies divers tends to glorify rough tactics and over physical play. To me a diver is no more a cheat than a 'hard man' who makes about 5 or so fouls per game.*


imo, if there is contact then it's a foul, and a penalty. refs seem to be a bit more wise to it now and if you go down dramatically there's a chance you won't get it though.

completely agree with the point i bolded.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fouls are not always deliberate, even the horror ones. Cynical fouls, like dragging down the last man, is cheating I guess, or at least unsporting but would definitely be encouraged. I remember shouting at Sami Hyppia and Fabio Aurelio to drag Theo Walcott down when he was running in on goal against us in the Champions League quater final. I suppose I'd say that's cheating, but it's not as bad as diving for me, that's always deliberate and definate cheating, and kind of cowardly too, sums up the modern footballer.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Darren Fletcher >>> Charlie Adam


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Would either start for Man City?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fletch might make the bench. Adam could probably get a job cleaning the toilets or something.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Would either start for Man City?


Well Fletcher is better than Barry but a slightly more attacking player, so no.

If he can get back to his best form he could. Easily. In 2009/2010 he was one of the best players in the league and the best midfielder outside of Fabregas. He was incredible.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Fletch might make the bench. Adam could probably get a job cleaning the toilets or something.


lol, not an office job with Corporate Vieira then.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Would either start for Man City?


ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> Darren Fletcher >>> Charlie Adam


Both are overrated. And also the only reason your saying this because fletchers is a utd player and Adam is a liverpool player, i'm i right?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Off course he's only saying that because he is a dirty Manc. after all everyone knows that Adam > Fletcher :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Corporate Vieira is a boss.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Corporate Vieira is a boss.


:lmao



steamed hams said:


> Would either start for Man City?


Fletcher would. Up front.


Apparently Walcott scored 4 times in a practice match for England playing up front and Terry asked him how he wasn't playing up front for Arsenal.
Play him against Wales there instead of Young plz Capello.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wish I had the best ever EPL midfielder chilling in my office.

CORPORATE VIEIRA


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen Vieira NOT looking like a boss.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

What about whenever he went up against Keane :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stringer said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Vieira NOT looking like a boss.












he gave giggsy the ball, and arsenal won fuck all


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

STALKER said:


> Both are overrated. And also the only reason your saying this because fletchers is a utd player and Adam is a liverpool player, i'm i right?


It's probably the reason that I have taken the time out of my day to come here and post that, yes. But it's also because it's true.

Fletcher is not overrated at all. He's a very good player who's got far better quality than people give him credit for.






DEM TEKKERS!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

always puttinh the thug keane in his place. 


even bossed you when he was 34.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Stringer said:


> always puttinh the thug keane in his place. even bossed you when he was 34.


Keane consistently destroyed Vieira.






Keane was about to DESTROY.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Keane bowing down to Vieira.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> he gave giggsy the ball, and arsenal won fuck all


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That 2-4 game at Highbury is without a doubt one of my favourite games ever. Especially considering how poor we were that year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> That 2-4 game at Highbury is without a doubt one of my favourite games ever. Especially considering how poor we were that year.


Yeah Keane lit a fire under everyone's ass that day and the whole team superb.

I miss the united/arsenal rivalry.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seb said:


> Wish I had the best ever EPL midfielder chilling in my office.


So did City, but they had to settle on Vieira (Y)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm surprised Corporate Vieira didn't have any Vick's VapoRub on his shirt and tie tbh.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

haribo said:


>


That is such a bad dive :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronaldinho back in brazil squad  and Ganso starting now vs ghana 

Great i jinxed Ganso and his gone off injured.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone see Marvin Sordell's goal for England u21's? Insane strike.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lampard back in the england team :no:



> Hart/Smalling Cahill Terry Cole/Barry Lampard/Milner Young Downing/Rooney


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ It's only Wales.

As good an individual centre back performance I've seen in years by Richard Dunne, somehow Ireland kept Russia to 0-0.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

fackin bullshiiiiiit. should be a heavy victory anyway.

dunne was fantastic for ireland. Arshavin was at the centre of most things Russia done and I thought he played quite well. fantastic week for our internationals, most have scored or assisted several times + no injuries.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ dropping Parker, oh Fabio you just don't learn.

Barry and Lampard is just about the epitome of why England have been garbage for so long.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pressure's on, australia beat wales 2-1 in cardiff

KRUSE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> As good an individual centre back performance I've seen in years by Richard Dunne, somehow Ireland kept Russia to 0-0.


Definitely. One of the best defensive performance I have ever, _ever_, seen. He was amazing. Plus he made one of the best goal-line clearances I have ever seen, too.

On the other hand, Stephen Ward had one of the worst performances for any team I've ever seen. He was that bad. I suppose that makes Dunne's performance all the more impressive, probably.


We still have a chance of the play-offs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I get that England need experience alongside their youth (which is what I'm sure Capello is going for eventually), but when the younger players are better than the experienced ones, there's little point in following that formula. On form alone I'd have given Cleverley a chance (obviously biased though) and I'd never play Barry over Parker in any possible game. Surely we have more exciting options than Barry, Milner et al?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not a clue how Russia didn't score oe of the most 1 sided games ive ever seen. Thought Ireland were going to snatch it in the 84th minute when Mcgeady got space wide right but that cross was awful. 

Ward should hang his head in shame was being talked through the game by players. Felt sorry for Robbie Keane held the ball up brilliantly looked to his left for the run from Ward who was static.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Vader13 said:


> I get that England need experience alongside their youth (which is what I'm sure Capello is going for eventually), but when the younger players are better than the experienced ones, there's little point in following that formula. On form alone I'd have given Cleverley a chance (obviously biased though) and I'd never play Barry over Parker in any possible game. Surely we have more exciting options than Barry, Milner et al?


there are rumours, only rumours at this point, that Cleverley has picked up an injury in england training today


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

people on twitter acting like cleverley getting an injury is a disaster. he's a good player but he's hardly going to stop you winning. 

walcott picked up slight injury in training too.

so, bent, cleverley, richards and walcott picked up injuries. THAT is why internationals are annoying.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So instead of giving the young lads a go he starts near 34 year old frank and barry again, we need to be doing what ze germans were doing last year and year before bedding in the youngsters.

And if cleverley is injured, once again fuck you england, just hope none of the others do. GOD I FUCKING HATE INTERNATIONALS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh i would hate for barry to get injured fabio...

cant really compare germany and england's youngsters because england's arent that good


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England team to face Wales: Hart, Smalling, Cole, Cahill, Terry, 
Barry, Downing, Lampard, Milner, 
Young, Rooney.

Milner on the right I guess, will be some shifting around though I expect, with Young moving to a wide right position sometimes and Lampard bombing forward down the middle.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> oh i would hate for barry to get injured fabio...
> 
> cant really compare germany and england's youngsters because england's arent that good


wilshere?, jones?, smalling?, sturridge?, cleverley?, welbeck?, carroll?, mceachran?, morrison?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well we will never know if our youngsters are any good if club managers or national managers never give them a chance, minus a few teams.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

How depressing is it when your country has to play a 4-5-1 vs Wales.

Im guessing it will be Barry Milner Lampard central Young Right side Downing left side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> How depressing is it when your country has to play a 4-5-1 vs Wales.
> 
> Im guessing it will be Barry Milner Lampard central Young Right side Downing left side.


That's fabio for you.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> How depressing is it when your country has to play a 4-5-1 vs Wales.
> 
> Im guessing it will be Barry Milner Lampard central Young Right side Downing left side.


more like a 4-3-3


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

united_07 said:


> wilshere?, jones?, smalling?, sturridge?, cleverley?, welbeck?, carroll?, mceachran?, morrison?


Welbeck, McEachran, Morrison, im sure the world is shitting itself for when we have Sturridge and Carroll upfront lmao.

Germany have
Gotze, Ozil, Hummels, Badstuber, Muller, Kroos, Schurlle, not even close


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> more like a 4-3-3


A defensive 4-3-3.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who'd everyone want as England manager? Realistic choices too - no Fergie's.

And what team would you want to play?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Harry :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milner, Barry, Frank what an exciting creative midfield. Watch out Spain and germany.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

jones and cleverley (if he is not injured) again fail to make the bench :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> jones and cleverley (if he is not injured) again fail to make the bench :no:


I'm glad shame he never dropped smalling, young and rooney. fuck a silly injury in this pointless game.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Best choice for England manager is obviously Hiddink. Probably the only man in the world that could handle the media expectations.

England will win 3-1. Not too much difficulty either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going to enjoy this first round of CONCACAF qualifying, cause it's the only time Canada is going to put together a string of victories. 

Cause come next round, it's going to be hard getting W's.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Adrian Chiles is a moronic football presenter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Adrian Chiles is a moronic football presenter.


I hate him, so fucking annoying.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ashley Young's signature is inspiring.

And that green England keeper shirt has to be a joke kit, right? Looks like really bad fancy dress.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milner talks like a fucking dunce.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets all moan about Capello's tactics whilst he continues to have the highest win percentage of any England manager since WW2... I'd predict an easy win tonight but if I say that we'll probably lose.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

impjim said:


> Lets all moan about Capello's tactics whilst he continues to have the highest win percentage of any England manager since WW2... I'd predict an easy win tonight but if I say that we'll probably lose.


Doesn't take away from the fact that watching england matches in the last few years could cure insomnia.


Them hyping up bale on ITV lol wtf has he done since the san siro/home spurs game vs inter.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

impjim said:


> Lets all moan about Capello's tactics whilst he continues to have the highest win percentage of any England manager since WW2... I'd predict an easy win tonight but if I say that we'll probably lose.


No-one cares if he has a high win percentage against crappy teams in qualifiers, you're judged by tournaments and Capello's selection was poor and his tactics archaic at the World Cup, and England were woefully bad.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Adrian Chiles is a moronic football presenter.


Still smashed Lampards current missus before Fat Frank.

Makes him a winner in my book.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That midfield 3 is terrible so lethargic


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We're being completely outplayed on our own back yard by Wales. 

:hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm glad shame he never dropped smalling, young and rooney. fuck a silly injury in this pointless game.


Ffs. If it's so silly and pointless, why are you pissed off with the selection and why are you watching?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Downing/Smalling down the right seems like our best option for more goals. We've looked poor elsewhere though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ffs. If it's so silly and pointless, why are you pissed off with the selection and why are you watching?


Watching because it's football and i'm not pissed off with the selection, i made a tongue in cheek comment about how i wished he'd drop rooney, smalling and young no need for silly injuries.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Doesn't take away from the fact that watching england matches in the last few years could cure insomnia.


I don't disagree at all but that's what happens when you have a manager who played in Italy for 16 years and managed 3 Italian clubs...

Anyway they are doing a decent job so far. We spent far too much time trying to draw the Welsh players out of position by passing the around in defense but we got there in the end.

Downing played shockingly in the first half an hour but came to life after setting up the goal, don't have much to say about the other players.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> We're being completely outplayed on our own back yard by Wales.
> 
> :hmm:


Trollololol


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

wow. safe to say we won't be getting near to the euro 2012 trophy. still haven't learned anything in years and years. no pressing at all, Wales completely outplaying us in possession, Rooney being shut down by Collison. fpalm

capello messed up again. why use a system that stops your best player from actually playing to his potential? fpalm

Ramsey being asked to do far too much in midfield, won't get anywhere. he can't create, defend and lead at the same time with poor and inexperienced players around him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Drop barry or milner, bring on a striker and have rooney play in the hole.


hahahaha how did the linesman get that wrong.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This is abysmal to say the least, especially considering Wales are in the bottom pool of European seeds (i.e. one of the worst 9 teams in Europe, lower than the Faroe Islands in the rankings).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

England would be a top seed for Euros if they based it on current rankings, right? Good God almighty. Spain, Netherlands, Germany and..England. I wonder who other teams will want in their group.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I didn't know whether that was Garry Barry or if it was Andres Iniesta :side:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Certainly the last period or so has been brighter, some real pace going, but :lmao at Bale being able to take our entire side on himself. Young and Downing look promising though; our game seems to flow better when it has energy, pace.

Also, if Barry was able to control a midfield or play some decent passes (last run he just did excepted, that was decent), Rooney wouldn't have to keep dropping back to do his job for him. Bring on Scott Parker, someone with an actual footballing IQ.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> This is abysmal to say the least, especially considering Wales are in the bottom pool of European seeds (i.e. one of the worst 9 teams in Europe, lower than the Faroe Islands in the rankings).


Wales are lower than the faroe Islands? Damn 

Anyway didn't see the first half but from what I have seen from the 2nd half England have been horrible. It' a good thing their defence has been somewhat tight otherwise Wales would have knocked a few past us easily.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Joe Hart is a good keeper but his dealing with crosses is shocking, i'd encourage more teams to actually throw crosses at him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, they are CGS

109 Iraq	293	-1 -13
110 Suriname	285	0 -11
111 Faroe Islands	273	1 0
112 Azerbaijan	272	-1 -10
113 Guatemala	261	3 2
114 Guyana	260	0 -9
114 Korea DPR	260	1 -2
116 Haiti	259	1 3
117 Wales	251	-5 -22
118 Grenada	249	2 2
119 Liechtenstein	247	-1 -5
120 Thailand	246	-2 -6


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

tbf i'd definitely bet in favour of Wales against any of those teams.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Christ, how the hell did he miss that? Huge let off.

AJ


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao Guatemala being ranked higher than Wales.

Parker on, awesome, great pass down the line for Downing, keep it coming.

Might end up needing a gif of Earnshaw's miss, that was absolutely priceless. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Yeah, they are CGS
> 
> 109 Iraq	293	-1 -13
> 110 Suriname	285	0 -11
> ...


Wales lower than teams like Haiti,Guatemala & Guyana? Even Azerbaijan? Da fuck?. Well damn if we can come out and get owned by a team that low in the ranking god help us when we go up against the likes of Holland & Spain, maybe even Germany again

Edit

That Earnshaw miss was a joke. That Hart save was brilliant though Even though he was offside.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Christ, how the hell did he miss that? Huge let off.
> 
> AJ


He's Robert Earnshaw.

What did you expect?

:[email protected] commentator.

If he was hitting those 99 times out of 100 he wouldn't playing for Cardiff.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Robbie *"BOSS"* Earnshaw

I beg someone to find a gif of that miss :lmao


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Earnshaw :lmao what a douche bag.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Slovakia 0-4 Armenia

Weren't they Ireland's main rivals for qualification?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Future European Champions Rite Dere!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yup Armenia beating them helps Ireland a hell of a lot.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Future European Champions Rite Dere!


I'm pretty sure Wales can no longer qualify.

Unless you mean 2016.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Slovakia 0-4 Armenia
> 
> Weren't they Ireland's main rivals for qualification?


Yeah . The Slovaks were our main threat for second spot but now, if we win our last two games (Andorra and Armenia) and Slovakia can beat Russia, we can win the group but win our last two games and we're almost guaranteed at least second spot.

Get in, Armenia.

Earnshaw is fucking shit.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wales were very good, well worth a draw really. Their ranking is a joke based on their recent performances. They have probably developed more in 9 months than England have in 5 years. England deserve to get slated tomorrow, shocking.

Ramsey well worth the MOTM too, off his second half performance. Downing was anonymous as usual apart from 5 minutes, Rooney marked out of the game and Young the only threat.

Agree on Joe Hart though Jupes.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Wales lower than teams like Haiti,Guatemala & Guyana? Even Azerbaijan? Da fuck?. Well damn if we can come out and get owned by a team that low in the ranking god help us when we go up against the likes of Holland & Spain, maybe even Germany again
> 
> Edit
> 
> That Earnshaw miss was a joke. That Hart save was brilliant though Even though he was offside.


ha ha Gunter called out 'handball' when Hart saved that.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Negredo you cunt, stop scoring. Otherwise DB will never consider putting Soldado into the line up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stringer said:


> Wales were fantastic, well worth a draw really. Their ranking is a joke based on their recent performances. They have probably developed more in 9 months than England have in 5 years. England deserve to get slated tomorrow, shocking.


How do they? The got a 1-0 win, like Spain did in each of their 4 knockout games at the last World Cup. In fact Spain got a 0-0 in the final, scoring in extra time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Slovakia 0-4 Armenia
> 
> Weren't they Ireland's main rivals for qualification?


yeah, we're a point ahead of both aremenia and slovakia now. have armenia and andorra to play.

be nice of slovakia could beat russia but don't see it happening after that


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

did you watch the performance? embarassing. wales ranked 117th.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What an unimpressive England performance... again.

Young, Downing, Cahill and Milner all put in solid performances. Smalling albeit shaky, did well defensively. Still, overall, it was an abysmal performance by England.

I also found it funny that although England won, Ramsey won Man of the Match and rightfully so. Shows you how poor England really were.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> ha ha Gunter called out 'handball' when Hart saved that.


:lmao

at Steamed Hams. Yest hey won but the display was horrendous. Wales should have got something out of the match.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao 

Poland is going to beat Germany


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Stringer said:


> did you watch the performance? embarassing. wales ranked 117th.


As if that 117th is a good indicator of the quality of that Welsh team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> How do they? The got a 1-0 win, like Spain did in each of their 4 knockout games at the last World Cup. In fact Spain got a 0-0 in the final, scoring in extra time.


You can't seriously be comparing world cup knockout games to a home qualification match against one of the worst ranked teams in the world?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

GRANDE PAZZO! Euro 2012 here we come to win FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> You can't seriously be comparing world cup knockout games to a home qualification match against one of the worst ranked teams in the world?


This. 

Just have to look at the teams Spain faced. Portugal, Paraguay, Germany & Holland. 3 of those teams are in the top 10 ranking in the world with Paraguay at 25th. Seriously there is no real comparison that can be made.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

1-0 over Lithuania. Time for some national optimism ahead of October internationals, where we will draw to Liechenstein then lose to Spain.

Barry Bannan had a good match, was everywhere where we needed someone creative and smart to be. Got inside from the wings very well, excellent passes and very good crosses. Definately vital for Scotland in the future. Hope he gets more play time at Villa. Hopefully, defenders can improve, and instead of defending in 7s and 8s, can use 5 players max to defend, and use the rest to attack like a proper fucking team.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

OptaJoe Opta Sports
21 - Number of open play crosses attempted by England v Wales today, of which just one found a teammate. Frustrating.

need we say more about downing's crossing? 

Szczesny was apparently amazing for Poland v Germany. Hard to remember a better week for Arsenal internationals. Mostly every player has done their part.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

van Persie was terrible vs Finland


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

but scored 4 the previous game, when played in the hole. +i heard he had 2 good chances today, getting in positions at least, didn't sound terrible.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Would take a performance against Finland more serious than a performance vs San Marino. At the same time, none of the Dutch team did well vs Finland. Off day.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> at Steamed Hams. Yest hey won but the display was horrendous. Wales should have got something out of the match.


What do you mean should have? Shooting at goal is part of the game you know, just ask Earnshaw. Or are you going to bring up the incorrect offside decision on Bale? Oh well then Mexico should have taken Argentina to penalties then at WC 2010, and likewise England with Germany after the disallowed goal Lampard scored in that game.



Stringer said:


> did you watch the performance? embarassing. wales ranked 117th.


Wales beat Montenegro last week, f*** knows where they are ranked but higher than 117 I guess. Hasn't everybody been trash talking the rankings system recently anyway?

Not exactly helpful to have all the papers and most of your fanbase on your back if you don't win AND put in a world beating performance. Winning is the priority.



Seb said:


> You can't seriously be comparing world cup knockout games to a home qualification match against one of the worst ranked teams in the world?


Spain scored off a corner against Germany, which is a scrappy goal according to you. 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> What do you mean should have? Shooting at goal is part of the game you know, just ask Earnshaw. Or are you going to bring up the incorrect offside decision on Bale? Oh well then Mexico should have taken Argentina to penalties then at WC 2010, and likewise England with Germany after the disallowed goal Lampard scored in that game.


Yes shooting is part of the game and to an extent Wales were VERY wasteful but that doesn't mean England played well. Wales while being wasteful were the better side.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Spain scored off a corner against Germany, which is a scrappy goal according to you. 8*D


I'm not even sure how to respond to this.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> 7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


Because it is really hard to take 3 points from Faroe Islands, Northern Ireland, Slovenia and Estonia both home and away right?

Then you've got Serbia, who Italy just got awarded the points for. :lmao

Italy's results have been FAR from convincing in this qualifying campaign.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> 7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


No.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Because it is really hard to take 3 points from Faroe Islands, Northern Ireland, Slovenia and Estonia both home and away right?
> 
> Then you've got Serbia, who Italy just got awarded the points for. :lmao
> 
> Italy's results have been FAR from convincing in this qualifying campaign.


the other national teams all had crappy teams in their group too + the game vs germany finished 1-1 in febuary and last month spain got beaten 2-1


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OMFG. WE WON TONIGHT! :O


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> the other national teams all had crappy teams in their group too + the game vs germany finished 1-1 in febuary and last month spain got beaten 2-1


Your team actually had the easiest group of them all by far.

Croatia.
Greece.
Israel.
Georgia.
Latvia.

Yet *MALTA* are still bottom with 1 point.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

All thanks to Barry Bannan disobeying Levein's tactics, and running all over the field.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Because it is really hard to take 3 points from Faroe Islands, Northern Ireland, Slovenia and Estonia both home and away right?
> 
> Then you've got Serbia, who Italy just got awarded the points for. :lmao
> 
> Italy's results have been FAR from convincing in this qualifying campaign.


Italy find it hard against the smaller nations because when your built entirely to counter attack and then play a side too scared to attack you its hard for you to function.

They always have and always will play better against the better sides.

I don't think they will win Euro 2012 but they are in a much better place than England are.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Confirmed that a Welsh fan was killed outside wembley, apparently it was swansea vs cardiff fans


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stringer said:


> *but scored 4 the previous game*, when played in the hole. +i heard he had 2 good chances today, getting in positions at least, didn't sound terrible.


I could score 4 against San Marino.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Your team actually had the easiest group of them all by far.
> 
> Croatia.
> Greece.
> ...


you change subject cuz u ve got nothing good to reply with


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Italy find it hard against the smaller nations because when your built entirely to counter attack and then play a side too scared to attack you its hard for you to function.
> 
> They always have and always will play better against the better sides.
> 
> I don't think they will win Euro 2012 but they are in a much better place than England are.


yeah much better than England


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah much better than England


You say that like it's an achievement.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> 7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


:side: Yeah..........



Nitromalta said:


> yeah much better than England


:side: So in theory Slovakia beat you guys, so they must be better than Italy 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at Nitromalta getting excited after dominating an easy group and saying they can compete with the likes of Germany and Spain. 

Yet us English overrate evertyhing


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Welsh fan allegedly killed by other Welsh fans before game, post mortem should clear up what happened.

Not one to point fingers but this has Cardiff vs Swansea written all over it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welsh fan killed by welsh fans at a game vs england. :no: :fpalm, Just really sad. It's gotta be cardiff vs swansea crap.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yes shooting is part of the game and to an extent Wales were VERY wasteful but that doesn't mean England played well. *Wales while being wasteful* were the better side.


I appreciate that Wales did well tonight considering their players aren't as good, but to say they were the better side is ridiculous.

If the performances and result were reversed, i.e. Wales played exactly how England had played tonight and won 1-0, people like you would be raving on about how fantastic Wales played. And vice versa, if England had played how Wales had played tonight and lost 1-0 you wouldn't have said England were the better side.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stringer said:


> OptaJoe Opta Sports
> 21 - Number of open play crosses attempted by England v Wales today, of which just one found a teammate. Frustrating.
> 
> need we say more about downing's crossing?
> ...


Who set up the only goal of the night? Obviously not Stewart Downing, cos he plays for Liverpool 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If the attackers were swansea fans. i say ban their fucking fans from a good bunch of away games.



I see Nitro is back with his usual anti english rubbish.


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Because it is really hard to take 3 points from Faroe Islands, Northern Ireland, Slovenia and Estonia both home and away right?
> 
> Then you've got Serbia, who Italy just got awarded the points for. :lmao
> 
> Italy's results have been FAR from convincing in this qualifying campaign.


Truth to be told, on paper Slovenia is a decent team.



Nitromalta said:


> 7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


Well, not that it matters, I'm proud it's our shit team that has scored the only goal against you. Also if Estonia is the second highest scoring team (after Italy) in your group you shouldn't really brag about your defense. Other teams just have shit offense.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Your team actually had the easiest group of them all by far.
> 
> Croatia.
> Greece.
> ...


Well not exactly. On paper group C was the hardest with 3 World Cup 2010 competitors - Italy, Serbia and Slovenia and no pot 6 teams of FIFA2014 qual.



Chain Gang solider said:


> lol at Nitromalta getting excited after dominating an easy group and saying they can compete with the likes of Germany and Spain.


Didn't Italy just beat Spain?

anyway... after beating N-Ireland 4-1 our EURO2012 dream is still alive. We just need to beat N-Ireland one more time and hope Italy beats Serbia and Serbia ties with Slovenia.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> I appreciate that Wales did well tonight considering their players aren't as good, but to say they were the better side is ridiculous.
> 
> If the performances and result were reversed, i.e. Wales played exactly how England had played tonight and won 1-0, people like you would be raving on about how fantastic Wales played. And vice versa, if England had played how Wales had played tonight and lost 1-0 you wouldn't have said England were the better side.


Bar a few good runs England were poor and created damn near nothing. They continually lost the ball in ball near the half way line and in the final third. Wales just looked much more fluent than England. 

Also if reversed I would have said England were the better side and wales won 1 - 0 while England played Better I would say England were the better side on the night and deserved more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> wilshere?, jones?, smalling?, sturridge?, cleverley?, welbeck?, carroll?, mceachran?, morrison?


:lmao :lmao

none of them are close to germany. keep wishing though


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> lol at Nitromalta getting excited after dominating an easy group and saying they can compete with the likes of Germany and Spain.
> 
> Yet us English overrate evertyhing


Last August Italy vs Spain 2-1
Last Feburary Germany vs Italy 1-1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How's Malta going? :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> none of them are close to germany. keep wishing though


misread you're first post, thought you said that england's youth players arent that good, didnt realise you said they were that good compared to germany. Although i would argue wilshere is at that level, and also possibly jones and smalling.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah much better than England


World rankings suggests otherwise lolol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> misread you're first post, thought you said that england's youth players arent that good, didnt realise you said they were that good compared to germany. Although i would argue wilshere is at that level, and also possibly jones and smalling.


you believe jones and smalling could get into the germany xi?

no bias there right

and yeah, i also dont think that england's youth is that good anyways


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What would England and Germany youth teams look like?

England:

GK: Hart

RB: Richards
CB: Jones
CB: Cahill/Smalling
LB: ?????? (Gibbs?)

CM: Wilshere
CM: Cleverley
CM: Henderson?

FW: Sturridge
FW: Rooney/Carroll
FW: Welbeck

That team looks good to me.

What would Germany's look like? I haven't a clue about the amazing youth everyone seems to bang on about. Gotze, Ozil, Muller would the only ones I know about. Kroos, maybe?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You forgot this man


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kelly? Take a seat on the bench.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> you believe jones and smalling could get into the germany xi?
> 
> no bias there right
> 
> and yeah, i also dont think that england's youth is that good anyways


smalling has already broken into the england first 11, and Jones is pushing to play ahead of Terry as well. Both of them have been brilliant in the premier league since the turn of the year, and have continued in the same form since the start of the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Last August Italy vs Spain 2-1
> Last Feburary Germany vs Italy 1-1


Italy somehow managed to be even worse than England at the World Cup. We're garbage, but Italy are even more garbage.

England beat Germany a couple of years ago away from home with our second string XI, it means nothing.



Kiz said:


> you believe jones and smalling could get into the germany xi?
> 
> no bias there right
> 
> and yeah, i also dont think that england's youth is that good anyways


Nah they're not that good anyway, bar Wilshere and Phil Jones.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Smalling is definitely a better right back than Lahm.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Smalling has usurped one of England's star performers as well (Glen Johnson).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought Vicks VapoRub was banned, yet Kelly appears to be wearing some in that pciture. That's Liverpool doping right there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Smalling's best position is centre back, he came into the team last season and filled ferdinand's boots brilliantly for united. The Jones-Smalling partnership was great in the u-21 tournament.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bananas said:


> I thought Vicks VapoRub was banned, yet Kelly appears to be wearing some in that pciture. That's Liverpool doping right there.












watchu talkin bout bananas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wohoo! Canada 3-0 yesterday!

As I said yesterday, I am going to enjoy these early round wins cause we sure as fuck ain't going to be winning in the later rounds of CONCACAF qualifying.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> What would Germany's look like? I haven't a clue about the amazing youth everyone seems to bang on about. Gotze, Ozil, Muller would the only ones I know about. Kroos, maybe?


They have Mats Hummels who I personally believe will be a better centre back than Jones or Smalling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> They have Mats Hummels who I personally believe will be a better centre back than Jones or Smalling.












What a BOSS.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Italy somehow managed to be even worse than England at the World Cup. We're garbage, but Italy are even more garbage.
> 
> England beat Germany a couple of years ago away from home with our second string XI, it means nothing.
> 
> that wc is over there is a new coach,new players and new way of playing so the wc performance means nothing


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

damn. wilshere would have to carry a midfield with cleverley and the mighty hendo in it. wilshere wouldn't even be guaranteed a starting position in Germany's line up right now. 

Schweinsteiger-Wilshere
Ozil-Gotze-Muller​
sounds pretty good however. damn, forgot about khedira :side:

to counter downing's assist, yes, he assisted but you can't waste that many crosses at the top level. they nearly suffered against wales for it.

and Mats Hummels is already better than Smalling and Jones.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> They have Mats Hummels who I personally believe is a better centre back than Jones or Smalling.


fixed


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stringer said:


> and Mats Hummels is already better than Smalling and Jones.


well as he is older than both of them, so has been playing for longer, so you would expect him to have developed a bit more


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

why are you comparing germany young talents with england's?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> why are you comparing germany young talents with england's?


Why are you saying Italy can compete with Spain, Holland and Germany?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Best penalty kick ever


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Best penalty kick ever


Hahaha briliant but it can't beat this


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What did he get booked for in the first one? :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ßen said:


> What did he get booked for in the first one? :lmao


You arent allowed to pause in the run up anymore, paul pogba got a second yellow card, and sent off, for it in the FA youth cup for United last year against liverpool

edit: and the penalty should have been retaken according to the rules


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Before my time, but a personal favorite. Injuring himself and limping off is the icing on the cake.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

united_07 said:


> You arent allowed to pause in the run up anymore, paul pogba got a second yellow card, and sent off, for it in the FA youth cup for United last year against liverpool
> 
> edit: and the penalty should have been retaken according to the rules


More rocket scientists being developed down at United. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> You arent allowed to pause in the run up anymore, paul pogba got a second yellow card, and sent off, for it in the FA youth cup for United last year against liverpool
> 
> edit: and the penalty should have been retaken according to the rules


So if the striker commits an offence, and then misses, the penalty should be retaken to the advantage of the player that committed the offence? God I hope that isn't what the rules specify.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> 7 wins from 8 and 1 draw only 1 goal conceeded(best defence in all groups)we can compete with germany,spain and holland at Euro 2012 FORZA ITALIA!


Lol. Is anyone playing for Italy these days under the age of 40?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maldini and Costacurta still at the heart of the defence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

totti and inzaghi to lead them to 2014 glory


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Italy somehow managed to be even worse than England at the World Cup. We're garbage, but Italy are even more garbage.
> ...


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol. Is anyone playing for Italy these days under the age of 40?


after germany and spain it is the youngest team in Europe only Pirlo and Buffon are over 30,England have terry,ferdinand,lampard,gerrard,cole soon they will open a National retirement home LOL


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> after germany and spain it is the youngest team in Europe only Pirlo and Buffon are over 30,England have terry,ferdinand,lampard,gerrard,cole soon they will open a National retirement home LOL


actually england have a younger average age squad than italy at the moment


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> actually england have a younger average age squad than italy at the moment


until the 2010 wc yes but not now


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> until the 2010 wc yes but not now


nope current squad

italian average 26.9 years old
englnd average 25.8 years old


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

won MOTM. *Oliver Kahn* said: “Tonight there was only one world class player - Szczesny.” "World class from Szczesny. For me, a GK is world class when he saves the unsaveables. And Szczseny managed that."

the guy is unreal. never seen someone improve in such a short amount of time from making their debut and still improve match on match. it will be tough to keep him here in 4 or 5 years if we aren't challenging. he loves the club and said he wants to be our 1st choice for the next 15 years and it has always been his dream to play for us, but the guy is a winner, a leader, and it will be hard to keep him here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joe Cole is also considered world class :no: .

But all seriousness that guy is a good keeper, minus his positional sense vs united.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> nope current squad
> 
> italian average 26.9 years old
> englnd average 25.8 years old


would be less if our best young player was fit (wilshere)

also, is motta really playing for italy now? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poland are lucky they have him because that defence looks shocking.

I suppose he's used to that, playing at Arsenal and all.

Oh no he didn'....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Poland are lucky they have him because that defence looks shocking.
> 
> I suppose he's used to that, playing at Arsenal and all.
> 
> Oh no he didn'....


It's alright, he won't be at Arsenal too long. Once he develops into a good player, he'll be off elsewhere.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

already a very good player 8*D 

he kept it at single figures against united, his positioning was poor probably due to him having no confidence in the defence clearing anything up.

i tip him to be top 10 in the world in 3 years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Motta has an Italian parent. He certainly hasn't gotten in through citizenship, as he hasn't been playing in Italy long enough, like how Ledesma got in. Really Motta playing for Italy is no worse than the many Englishmen playing for Scotland/Ireland/Wales, ect. Motta is an Italian name after all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wouldn't say he's a very good player. He's a decent player, but still very young and doesn't have great positioning. You can say his defence was the reason for that, but he was partly at fault for the first goal by half coming off his line, then standing like a statue so Welbeck could put it in anywhere. He shouldn't have been disillusioned with his defence at that stage.

Pretty good player and a good prospect at this stage. Anything more than that is jumping the gun.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

UR just jelly bro.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No need to be jelly when we've got PEPE.

8*D Cue someone bringing up a Pepe mistake. Joke's on them though, because it'll either be an Arsenal fan who has the CARLING CUP INCIDENT or a De Gea/United fan.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

PEPE's only good at dropping balls on Andy Johnson's head.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote my post to reply. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> I think Motta has an Italian parent. He certainly hasn't gotten in through citizenship, as he hasn't been playing in Italy long enough, like how Ledesma got in. Really Motta playing for Italy is no worse than the many Englishmen playing for Scotland/Ireland/Wales, ect. Motta is an Italian name after all.


They lost Thiago to Spain so it's fair enough. I don't have a problem with it, just like I didn't have a problem when France won the World Cup with Zidane, Thuram, Vieira, Dessaily, etc. Just thought it was strange as he was capped by Brazil.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I think Motta has an Italian parent. He certainly hasn't gotten in through citizenship, as he hasn't been playing in Italy long enough, like how Ledesma got in. Really Motta playing for Italy is no worse than the many Englishmen playing for Scotland/Ireland/Wales, ect. Motta is an Italian name after all.


Motta grandparents are italians his parents are brazilians


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> No need to be jelly when we've got PEPE.
> 
> 8*D Cue someone bringing up a Pepe mistake. Joke's on them though, because it'll either be an Arsenal fan who has the CARLING CUP INCIDENT or a De Gea/United fan.



Why bring up just one when here's 3 delightful ones?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Stringer said:


> won MOTM. *Oliver Kahn* said: “Tonight there was only one world class player - Szczesny.” "World class from Szczesny. For me, a GK is world class when he saves the unsaveables. And Szczseny managed that."
> 
> the guy is unreal. never seen someone improve in such a short amount of time from making their debut and still improve match on match. it will be tough to keep him here in 4 or 5 years if we aren't challenging. he loves the club and said he wants to be our 1st choice for the next 15 years and it has always been his dream to play for us, but the guy is a winner, a leader, and it will be hard to keep him here.


i only saw one very good save from him, the rest were decent. he clearly had a great game there but all his saves were just decent in the sense had he conceded them he would have been disappointed. i liked the consistency, ballwork and effectiveness but i can't say that impressed me (minus the one really good save he did make.)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the backheel save was pretty lucky, but most of the saves were stock standard of what you would expect out of an international number one. no better than joe hart


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Szczesny's alright, a prospect maybe but that's about all I can say about him at this point. He may improve and be a top keeper, he may not.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stringer said:


> won MOTM. *Oliver Kahn* said: “Tonight there was only one world class player - Szczesny.” "World class from Szczesny. For me, a GK is world class when he saves the unsaveables. And Szczseny managed that."


I wonder when he'll do this for Arsenal? 8*D



Bananas said:


> I think Motta has an Italian parent. He certainly hasn't gotten in through citizenship, as he hasn't been playing in Italy long enough, like how Ledesma got in. Really Motta playing for Italy is no worse than the many Englishmen playing for Scotland/Ireland/Wales, ect. Motta is an Italian name after all.


Lots of Italian's migrated to South America in the last two centuries, quite a few players have a grandparent or two.



Seb said:


> They lost Thiago to Spain so it's fair enough. I don't have a problem with it, just like I didn't have a problem when France won the World Cup with Zidane, Thuram, Vieira, Dessaily, etc. *Just thought it was strange as he was capped by Brazil*.


If a player has only played a friendly they can switch I think, if he'd played a qualifier or cup game he'd be locked to Brazil.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pepe Reina down the years has reached Barthez levels of hilarity.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

reina still living on the legend of years ago 8*D

not sure how Szczesny is a "prospect". Would you rate Wilshere as just a "prospect", just because he is young? I would call McEachran a "prospect" as he hasn't had a consistent run of games and we don't know how he will turn out. If Szczesny kept performing like that for the rest of his career he would still be one of the most consistent. I can't not seeing him being here 1st choice for a long time to come, nothing phases him, his character is better than most, recovers from everything with ease.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

maybe Stringer, but only one of his saves were impressive, hardly anything to base him off of. Joe Hart has cost us (England) wins and nearly did against Wales AGAIN. he'd be a solid keeper if he could catch crosses but his dealing with them is Reina levels of bad.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

If I had to describe Szczesney currently it'd be as 'solid' and probably not much more. I think previous keepers have had such a reputation of being calamities that when a consistent, solid keeper comes along he is bound to get a load of hype. 

He may have shown flashes of brilliance but as of now there is no way he is anything other than a prospect. De Gea may have made a few mistakes at the beginning of this season but in my opinion he's still shown he has a lot more to come than Szczesney.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stringer said:


> reina still living on the legend of years ago 8*D
> 
> not sure how Szczesney is a "prospect". Would you rate Wilshere as just a "prospect", just because he is young? I would call McEachran a "prospect" as he hasn't had a consistent run of games and we don't know how he will turn out. If Szczesney kept performing like that for the rest of his career he would still be one of the most consistent. I can't not seeing him being here 1st choice for a long time to come, nothing phases him, his character is better than most, recovers from everything with ease.


Because:

- He hasn't put it together for long periods of time.
- He is still quite prone to mistakes and lacks the positioning that he should learn with time, meaning improvement is needed -> is a prospect.
- There is a big gap between his best and worst, which is a sign of inexperience -> see above.

He's a prospect.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

tbh Arsenal haven't exactly played a shit load of competitive games (5 I believe). Yes Chezzer has looked very good so far no doubt but it's still to early to really rate him considering before this season he wasn't THAT great. He has great signs of potential but for right now he is still just a prospect and has much to learn.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Basically what others have said already, Stringer. He's shown flashes of brilliance, but overall he's not that good and we really don't know if he ever will be a top keeper. He could spring forward and do that, or he might stay in the same place and just be another forgettable keeper.

It has nothing to do with his age, but yes, I'd also at this point still rate Wilshere as a prospect. I find him massively overrated and he's nowhere near at the level that people have pegged him to be. If he stayed on the same plane of quality that he's been at, then no one would ever call him anything more than a prospect that didn't turn out. If he becomes the player people want him to be, then fine. But he's not right now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

wilshere is a little overhyped, but i always find it funny when opposition fans say he is massively overrated when they know deep down he would walk right into their team with ease. at 19.

edit: apart from the usual suspects of Barca and Real Madrid, and perhaps citeh and a few other top clubs around europe.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

New FIFA Rankings
1 Spain 1605 
2 Netherlands	1571 
3 Germany	1290 
4 Uruguay	1184 
5 Portugal	1158 
6 Italy 1142 
7 Brazil 1132 
8 England	1089 
9 Croatia	1057 
10 Argentina	1024

England and Argentina shouldn't be in top 10

Great 6th place after the 2010 wc being 15th


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If England shouldn't be in the top 10, neither should Italy. What are Croatia doing in there lol.

How did they drop from 4th to 8th after winning all their matches since the last rankings? Bizarre.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FORZA MALTA rank 153


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Apparently Spain have only just reclaimed that number 1 ranking from Holland... lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I'm with Seb if England & Argentina don't deserve to be there then neither do Italy seeing as all three haven't been great. Even Brazil have been slacking.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, stick Malta in 7th. (Y)


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I'm with Seb if England & Argentina don't deserve to be there then neither do Italy seeing as all three haven't been great. Even Brazil have been slacking.


Italy deserves to be there we won the group with conceeding 1 goal ONLY and 0 losses


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> Italy deserves to be there we won the group with conceeding 1 goal ONLY and 0 losses


England have not lost in their group either and only conceded 2 more goals and scored 1 less.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Remember this?






He just died in a car crash, aged 21 =(


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team just announced, ridiculous that the likes of Zamora and Carroll have been picked over Sturridge




> Goalkeepers
> Scott Carson, Joe Hart, David Stockdale
> 
> Defenders
> ...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's such an unexciting (no idea if that's a word) squad. A lot of that team are average.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> England team just announced, ridiculous that the likes of Zamora and Carroll have been picked over Sturridge


I lol'd. Capello is a funny guy.



Vader13 said:


> That's such an unexciting (no idea if that's a word) squad. A lot of that team are average.


You're acting as though England have many exciting players left out.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not. I'm acting as though England have an average selection of players (besides a few). There's bound to be better options than Zamora, Milner, Barry and Carson however.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goalkeepers
*Scott Carson,* Joe Hart, David Stockdale

Defenders
Leighton Baines, Gary Cahill, Ashley Cole, Phil Jagielka, Phil Jones, Micah Richards, John Terry, Kyle Walker

Midfielders
*Gareth Barry, Stewart Downing,* Adam Johnson, Frank Lampard, James Milner, Scott Parker, *Theo Walcott, *Ashley Young

Forwards
Darren Bent, *Andy Carroll,* Wayne Rooney, Danny Welbeck, *Bobby Zamora.*

Bolded can fuck off and I hope they're just making up the numbers. I'm content with the rest of the squad.

Hart

Walker
Jones
Terry
Cole

Johnson
Milner/Lampard
Parker
Young

Rooney
Welbeck

Please.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

^ That was the starting 11 that I would've picked also Seb.

Sturridge not getting a place is just odd.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

bitch please that squad is average. 

i'd still start walcott over johnson.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

That midfield is laughable.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stringer said:


> bitch please that squad is average.
> 
> i'd still start walcott over johnson.


The midfield is definitely the most average and I'm dumbfounded by Capello not utilizing Sturridge but still, that starting XI, which Seb mentioned is the best XI to pick out of all the players named. 

As for Johnson over Walcott and vice versa; I've always liked Johnson and feels he's always been misused at City. I find him a bigger threat on the right wing than Walcott however, Walcott has had more game time. If Walcott started I wouldn't mind but I much prefer Johnson to start ahead of him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Goalkeepers
> *Scott Carson,* Joe Hart, David Stockdale
> 
> Defenders
> ...


I'd go with that team too. Maybe start all 3 of Milner, Lampard and Parker with Welbeck on the bench, but either really. Agbonlahor should be in the squad based on form but sometimes too much emphasis can be put on current form. Villa need him more though as they don't have as many strikers too choose from.




Overrated said:


> That midfield is laughable.


Yeah lolScott Parker 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Knowing Capello, he will probably start with:

Hart

Walker
Jagielka
Terry
Cole

Barry
Lampard

Downing
Young
Walcott

Rooney

Or maybe Parker in for Downing and 3 in midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao andy carroll

:lmao :lmao garry barry.

do england ever not pick a team based on reputation/transfer fee?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i've been over johnson a 100,000,000 times but yeah, walcott not too hard of a pick for me for a starting place. neither are terribly good or effective from a start but walcott has proven over the years he can do it, and he was good for england in his last start.

if carroll starts capello can GTFO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He literally did nothing against Bulgaria, and I don't think he played against Wales.

Johnson has looked very promising in an England shirt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Capello rewarding Big Andy with a squad place after having only one good game so far. Dear lord.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was that at newcastle?

just saw downing was there. :lmao he should be wearing 24 on his back for the % of accurate crosses he makes. SUPER CROSSER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Witty.

He was impressive against Wolves. Shit last game, but most of the team was too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> He literally did nothing against Bulgaria, and I don't think he played against Wales.
> 
> Johnson has looked very promising in an England shirt.


He had a great game 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/sep/02/england-bulgaria-player-ratings

Theo Walcott

Another menacing element to England's wonderfully fluent attacking threat. His break downfield in the build-up to the third goal, exhilarating in its pace and culminating in a fine slipped reverse pass to Young, typified his threat. Would have loved a goal of his own to celebrate. 8


Most people praised him after the game. Johnson looks all well and good coming off the bench, but when he comes on he still makes bad decisions when it gets to the crucial times. Yes, sometimes he makes the right decision and it all looks fantastic but he doesn't do it consistently enough when the time comes. You see it for City a lot when he comes on, and he had a pretty quiet afternoon for them up until the goal against Blackburn.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Those ratings are hilariously over the top. Barry, Downing and Walcott given 8's? I honestly don't remember him doing anything. The only players who impressed in that game were Young and Parker, and Rooney was clincal. Bulgaria actually bossed possession in the first half and most of our front players barely got into the game, but we managed to score all of our chances as their defending was horrific.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

most of our players had a quiet afternoon before johnson scored. silva was having little influence on the game, the only players standing out were nasri and balotelli, who were working hard. walcott did next to nothing against tottenham.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah those ratings are exaggerated for god knows what reason, only players who stood out were the ones Seb mentioned. In regards to Walcott/Johnson, I'm on the fence with them. Walcott has shown himself to be capable of being a very exciting player but he is probably the most inconsistent person in the entire squad - I certainly wouldn't say he is proven. Capable of brilliant things but proven would suggest that it happens often or at least a semi-regular basis, which it doesn't. Johnson on the other hand just seems to be an impact sub, I don't see him as the sort of player who should be starting games. If I had to pick one over the other, I'd probably go for Walcott.

Bring back Beckham! (I'm half serious...)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Vader13 said:


> Yeah those ratings are exaggerated for god knows what reason, only players who stood out were the ones Seb mentioned. In regards to Walcott/Johnson, I'm on the fence with them. Walcott has shown himself to be capable of being a very exciting player but he is probably the most inconsistent person in the entire squad - I certainly wouldn't say he is proven. Capable of brilliant things but proven would suggest that it happens often or at least a semi-regular basis, which it doesn't. Johnson on the other hand just seems to be an impact sub, I don't see him as the sort of player who should be starting games. If I had to pick one over the other, I'd probably go for Walcott.
> 
> *Bring back Beckham! (I'm half serious...)*


He's already in the squad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> He's already in the squad.


Get out. Take Mr 24% with you.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Is 24% legitimately his successful cross ratio?

Anyway, found this post and mostly agree with it:

"He is vastly overrated by football fans who don't watch him for 90 mins. Game against Wigan he was atrocious and I could sense people around me and others were frustrated with him. Secondly he would you'd think be a perfect impact player however when he came on v Fulham he did nothing; hardly a great impact player. I think he has got potential but still needs to stick with 'running' at players which not many players can do and hopefully with more confidence he can come good."

He is 24 now, and I really can't see him ever making it at City. Maybe a squad player for a top 6 team. I think he can be a good impact player, with a tired defence but makes too many bad decisions to get near a City first XI, or even an England XI.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I find it hard to agree with, given that I don't watch him for 90 minutes. Nor do 90% of this topic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was his successful cross ratio last season, which was his best season since he left Boro (when he was a good player).

http://www.anfieldindex.com/2553/liverpool-fc-transfers-premier-league-winger-scouting-stats.html

Johnson has terrific ball control, he cuts inside very well, and he's got some pace. He's techniquely far superior than any of the other wingers who would be playing in front of him (I consider Young to be a starter now so i'm talking about all the other wingers, all of whom have been tried and have failed for England).


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with you on him cutting inside well, and he is pretty quick, but one he gets past his defender he doesn't know what to do. Walcott sometimes has the same thing but not to the same extent as Johnson. Sometimes it comes off and sometimes it doesn't. Walcott a better finisher IMO, and a better passer. 

And LOLDOWNING. 324 crosses, so wasteful with the ball. Surely not top 4 player, can't be that wasteful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't worry fellas. By the time Junes comes, Sturridge will have made that right wing spot his own.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Cannot wait for Friday when Chile faces Argentina. Even though Alexis Sanchez is injured, I think we can get a good result. Maybe a draw or something. Aguero is injured too so I think that can help us.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jesus, the england squad gets more depressing by the year


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Cannot wait for Friday when Chile faces Argentina. Even though Alexis Sanchez is injured, I think we can get a good result. Maybe a draw or something. Aguero is injured too so I think that can help us.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


That's not bad English at all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seriously, does anyone remember the squad in 2006? or 2002? whatever happened to those guys?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't worry fellas. By the time Junes comes, Sturridge will have made that right wing spot his own.


THE FOCAL POINT~ of the bench


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Seb said:


> That's not bad English at all.


Thank you, man. 

What are your thoughts on the game by the way...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Thank you, man.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the game by the way...


Well they're missing Sanchez, so I fancy a draw. Argentina have so much talent but they don't play well as a team.

I've got a bit of a soft spot for Chile, they've always played entertaining football and Marcelo Salas was one of my favourite players growing up.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Seb said:


> Well they're missing Sanchez, so I fancy a draw. Argentina have so much talent but they don't play well as a team.
> 
> I always had a soft spot for Chile, they've always played entertaining and football and Marcelo Salas was one of my favourite players growing up.


Yep. It's true. And I don't think they're ready to play like Sabella wants. Maradona and Batista are completely different managers than Sabella but I don't know. Is in Argentina, you know? Maybe Messi can do some crazy stuff and that's a bye-bye for us.

I hope Eduardo Vargas can play like he used to do. Guy's awesome.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Seb said:


> Well they're missing Sanchez, so I fancy a draw. Argentina have so much talent but they don't play well as a team.
> 
> I always had a soft spot for Chile, they've always played entertaining and football and Marcelo Salas was one of my favourite players growing up.


Yep. It's true. And I don't think they're ready to play like Sabella wants. Maradona and Batista are completely different managers than Sabella but I don't know. Is in Argentina, you know? Maybe Messi can do some crazy stuff and that's a bye-bye for us.

I hope Eduardo Vargas can play like he used to do. Guy's awesome.

Actually, Salas is my idol. He's the owner of one of the most powerfull teams of my zone, 'Union Temuco'. Amazing forward, much much better than Zamorano. I have tons of respect for him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

My first memory of Chile was at the World Cup in 1998, that tournament is probably my favourite as it was the first one that I watched in full and given that I watched most of it whilst I was in Spain it was generally a good time for me.

So yeah, I pretty much have some sort of a soft spot for most things relating to the World Cup in '98.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> My first memory of Chile was at the World Cup in 1998, that tournament is probably my favourite as it was the first one that I watched in full and given that I watched most of it whilst I was in Spain it was generally a good time for me.
> 
> So yeah, I pretty much have some sort of a soft spot for most things relating to the World Cup in '98.


We did a nice job in that World Cup. We've got Italy in our group (with Baggio and all the stars), but they couldn't beat us. The referee screwed us with a hand ball.

Cameroun did one hell of a job but we could beat them with an Amazing goal by Jose Luis Sierra.






And Austria was really hard. We ended up drawing at the end with goal by Salas 

Finally, we lost to Brazil 3-1 
Man, we've always ended up matching with Brazil in the World Cups.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> My first memory of Chile was at the World Cup in 1998, that tournament is probably my favourite as it was the first one that I watched in full and given that I watched most of it whilst I was in Spain it was generally a good time for me.
> 
> So yeah, I pretty much have some sort of a soft spot for most things relating to the World Cup in '98.


Exactly the same, I was too young to remember Euro 96, and the 1998 World Cup was my first big tournament and it really did feel mega, so many epic games and moments, no tournament has come close to entertaining me as much since, not even Barcelona's 09 and 11 CL runs. The only memories of football I have before then is Le Tournoi in 1997, which is where Roberto Carlos scored that incredible banana free kick (and SHEARER dominating the tournament). World Cup's really are special, shame the last two have been bad. I loved 02 because of Rivaldo and Ronaldo's comeback, my two favourite ever players.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember hiding behind the chair during euro 96 while watching a certain penalty shootout.

WC 98 was awesome.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Time for me to give this another viewing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Personally i'd like to see a front 3 of Young/Rooney/Welbeck on friday, three players who train together every day so know each other's game, but there isnt much cover in central midfield, will be good to see wilshere and cleverley in the england team when they get fit again


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

98 also had one of my favourite goals ever - the Bergkamp one against Argentina.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I remember watching Euro 96 with my Mum, we were both devastated with what happened with England and how they went out. World Cup 98 was indeed fantastic to watch and although I probably watched World Cup 94, World Cup 98 was the one I remembered watching first. 

Seeing the England team really makes me miss Beckham, who was treated unfairly after he quit as England captain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> 98 also had one of my favourite goals ever - the Bergkamp one against Argentina.


It had one of mine too, Owen's against Argentina.

Argentina/England, Argentina/Holland and Brazil/Holland, and too a slightly lesser extent Italy/France and Croatia/Thuram are some of the most exciting games i've ever seen.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> *Personally i'd like to see a front 3 of Young/Rooney/Welbeck on friday, three players who train together every day so know each other's game*, but there isnt much cover in central midfield, will be good to see wilshere and cleverley in the england team when they get fit again


If only Capello had the balls or sense to do it! To back it up with Parker, Barry/Milner & Lampard for these two games mightn't be a bad idea. It'd give Lampard more freedom if he had Parker & Barry behind him, although I'd prefer Milner. Is Welbeck even in the squad?

I think it's safe to say though that cabbage man'll find room for Theo & Milner out wide, or maybe Downing.

It's annoying that Zamora & Carroll are in the squad when Gabby Agbonlahor's getting back to the form he was showing a few years ago and who's outperformed Darren Bent in all areas this season. Maybe this squad was a bit early for him but Zamora's not the future and I'm not convinced by Carroll yet. Agbonlahor's a better all round player than the big man. You limit your options when you play Carroll.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Big week for Scotland. Shapes up the future, shows whether we will have the abillity to put Liechenstein down properly, and if we can stand up to the best team in the world, and give them a challenge.

Expecting

McGregor

Hutton, Caldwell, Berra, Bardsley

Bannan, Fletcher, Adam, Morrison, Naismith

Miller

Would personally play Bannan more centrally, replace Morrison with someone like Dorrans and maybe put Dorrans out on the right, or left. Depends where Levein will play Naismith.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

on johnaon, he struggles to get a game because he's being held out by a couple of guys like aguero, silva, nasri, our gameplan hasnt really been developed to incorporate him at all. i believe most city fans feel he deserves much better, because he is a pacy, creative player with nice finishing when he gets the chance (as shown against blackburn)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Vargas. WHAT A PLAYER. That is all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...es-iniesta-is-like-an-erotic-dream-says-chile

^ I agree. 

INIEROTICA


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

WHAT A QUOTE.

i cba posting this in the thread for other leagues but did anybody hear about the two people having sex in the allianz for a bayern game? :lmao


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Vargas. WHAT A PLAYER. That is all.


Chilean Vargas or Peruvian Vargas?



Seb said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...es-iniesta-is-like-an-erotic-dream-says-chile
> 
> ^ I agree.
> 
> INIEROTICA


I agree too.

Sometimes, I've prefered more of Iniesta than Messi.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear Kiz and Seb's favourite player is starting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fucking Barry (I assume that's who you mean).

Edit: Just seem the teamsheet, It's not like Lampard just scored a goal at the Mestalla and then a hat-trick in the game after, so obviously Barry should be starting, eh Fabio? I'm not a fan of Frank, but with Gerrard and Wilshere out and his performances for Chelsea, he should be starting. In fact, he should always start over Barry.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

If Barry is indeed starting... why?

Unless it's Downing?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Nah.

Downing never does anything in an England shirt, but because he's high up the pitch he at least doesn't cost us goals and games. Which is what Johnson and Barry do. God, imagine if Rafa had got his way, Liverpool would have had all 3 of those players. You really dodged a bullet as Barry showed at the Allianz.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England starting XI:

Hart
Jones Cahill Terry Cole
Walcott Parker Barry Young
Rooney
Bent​
Why Barry is starting is beyond me.

*Edit:* I dodged a bullet? Do you think I'm a Liverpool supporter Seb?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gotta love how Capello plays Cahill over Jones. All the top clubs went for Jones and now he's at Man Utd, wheres Cahill is at Bolton and even a desperate Arsenal didn't buy him. (I'm aware they're both playing tonight, but Cahill stated at CB last game, and i'd rather see Jones at CB and Walker at RB).


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Another mindfuck by Capello is the fact he's started Bent over Welbeck. Why? Welbeck has been in-form and has scored more goals than Bent this season thus far. Plus, you know, Rooney and Welbeck always train together and have shown they can link up well.

Odd.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Young scores, nice cross from Walcott.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, I know you're a Man Utd fan.

Young is dynamite. Terrific cross from Walcott. Barry keeps losing the ball.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> Nah, I know you're a Man Utd fan.
> 
> Young is dynamite. Terrific cross from Walcott. Barry keeps losing the ball.


Lol. Okay, just thought I'd make sure.

Sums up what we expected of the match to be honest. Barry has been garbage thus far and Walcott's cross was brilliant.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There was a passage of play where their left winger was just toying with Jones, went round him 3 or 4 times, none of our players could get the ball, Cahill finally won it in our penalty box, and poked it to Barry who proceeded to pass it straight back to an unmarked Montenegro player, allowing them to attack again.

WILSHERE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Darren Bent. 2 - 0. Assist from Young. 

Easy enough.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England 2-0 now and a nice team goal after Montenegro lose the ball in midfield. Good stuff from Parker, Rooney, Young and Bent to score the goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol at the commentators saying thats Bent justifying why he should be in the team, the goal was gifted on a plate for him, it would have been harder to miss


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Time to look forward to the EUROs.

MATA scored tonight. Cech will be giving him evils in training come Thursday. Torres being handed a start over Llorente means once he scores some goals, his reputation will always get him ahead.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. Poor England defending.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh Shit they scored


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off, Slovakia.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Poor defending from Terry.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Now England are coming out for the second half and playing shit. Absolutely dreadful defending thus far and we're giving the ball away a lot.

Hopefully Barry will come off soon and Bent will be replaced by Welbeck.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jones is having a shocking game, not fair of Capello to throw him in on debut, out of position, away from home, at the age of 19, marking their best player.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Jones has only played as a right back for us once and did well but it's not his favoured position. He was alright in the first half but in the second half he's really struggled.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Apart from when one of their players went round him 3 times and made him fall on his ass. Was either Vuckivic or Jovetic, idr.

Young off, Downing on. FFS Fabio.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

DAT CORNER FROM DOWNING!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

They're saying Young might have taken a knock. 

Yeah, Jones was owned when their player did that and Jones was unlucky to slip over. Still, none of the England players attempted to tackle and Montenegro nearly scored because of it.

*Edit:* Lampard on for Bent? I know Bent has done nothing besides scoring the goal but surely Welbeck deserves to come on to partner Rooney?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

damn evra has just come off injured for france, and now it looks like young is injured as well


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fucking internationals. Sir Alex won't be pleased.

Why is Barry still on the pitch?

*Edit:* Rooney sent off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rooney is such a fucking idiot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wayne you fucking idiot. I bet that'll carry over into the Euro's.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol Rooney. What kinda stupdiness was that? So unneeded.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good man, Wayne. Nice rest for you over the next internationals.

The papers will go to town on him though.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

That was stupid from Wayne and he deserved to be sent off, but that number 20 went down like an utter sack of shit, like someone had shot him with a gun. Man up. But yeah, STUPID!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:side: great i thought rooney had got rid of that part of his game


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Wayne you fucking idiot. I bet that'll carry over into the Euro's.


They will. They are no more competative games between now and the EURO's, so we're screwed, as he is so important to the team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He doesn't need to "rest" during the Euro's, if he gets banned for a few games he'll inevitably miss the opening game(s) now.

Of course the papers will go to town on him, he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is this England's last qualifier?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

You couldn't write it, Wayne Rooney getting sent off the day after his dad was arrested for betting on red cards. Unbelievable.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's a fix! Daddy Rooney is raking it in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

will capello even bring him if he misses the whole group stage


racist chants from the montenegro fans there


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> It's a fix! Daddy Rooney is raking it in.


iLoled


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> will capello even bring him if he misses the whole group stage
> 
> 
> racist chants from the montenegro fans there


I can't see how you can leave Rooney out. I guess it depends on the group, his form and the other strikers form.

But still, how do you leave Rooney out?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> will capello even bring him if he misses the whole group stage


Capello bought Barry to the World Cup and he missed 2/3 of the group games. Yeah, Barry. If Rooney was banned until the semi's i'd still take him.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

The only way Rooney is left out is if 2 guys from Carroll, Sturridge, Welbeck, Bent etc have huge break out years


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Old School International Wayne Rooney!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ Jovetic trying to get someone sent off by going to ground and then realizing it was the ref he fell over.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh no I hope Welbeck isn't injured and therefore he can't play for United ~EvilFace~


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol England.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ENGALOL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fully deserved equaliser. We've been comprehensively outplayed in the second half.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

So they need a goal to automatically qualify, instead Montenegro go sit in the crowd? :lmao

Fuck me England, good luck against teams like Spain


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Apart from corners, has Downing touched the ball yet?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've seen him lose the ball a couple of times, but not much else


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The media










for Wayne now.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

2-2.

Another shit second half performance from England, they were dire. Rooney was an idiot for getting that red card, there was no need for it. He may have regretted it but still, very petulant.

I just can't wait for the Euros to come and go as then Capello will be gone.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay we drew with Montenegro... can't wait to see us go up against Spain, Portugal, Germany and so on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I thought they just pulled out the Sopranos song at the end :lmao

After going 2 up, it should have been more comfortable than that, but fuck it, after missing 08, we should just be happy to be there now.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

FA have confirmed Rooney will miss at least a minimum of 1 game at Euro 2012.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ahh so it looks like it could only be a 1 match ban, a bit of good news


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

good draw now the dirty serbs have to win in slovenia to play the play offs hihihi and before the last game we are unbeaten FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England vs Spain at Wembley, definitely going to that.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

england will play spain in november?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, the 12th I think they said.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL I can't wait to see spain crushing england


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd lol if England came out and bossed that game. Won't happen but would be quite interesting to see.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wayne, you stupid cunt. :lmao.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The mighty Andorra (ranked 203rd in the world) 0-2 Ireland, FT.

Win or draw on Tuesday against Armenia and then we have the oppurtunity to have our hearts broken in the play-offs, again.

8 clean sheets in a row though, best defence in the world.



:side:


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

We better prepare our anuses, cause in November we gonna get raped to the point of anal bleeding


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy England are in the finals. Started the game well, got on the front foot quickly and bossed the first half. Conceded a goal which was bad defending, but still in a good position at half time. 

Barry was rubbish, made one great tackle on the edge of the area, and an interception in the box. Those were the only 2 good moments I can remember from him. Misplaced a lot of passes, gave the ball away. I think Milner or Lampard should have started instead (is Milner injured?). Barry has had some good games for Man City recently but was crap against Munich. He had a decent game against Wales, but based on the last year and a half before this season started he shouldn't have been in the team to begin with. He has had a decent start to the season but Capello shouldn't base it just on that. And if he is then Welbeck or Agbonlahor should have started ahead of Bent today.

Anyway nice cross by Walcott for the first goal, he spooned one horribly into the fans a little later but still one of his better performances.

I expect some fans and most of the papers will be moaning at England after making it to the finals, which doesn't help the team's morale at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Didn't see the game and i'm glad, fucking england hahahahaha.


Only thing i care about is that evra is fucking injured :cussin::cussin::cussin::cuss::cuss::cuss:

My hatred for anything international football just keeps growing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, Evra hasn't started the season too well anyway. He's a good player, but I'd say Fabio is more than adequate cover for you guys at left back.

:lmao @ Rooney getting red carded. He was just living up to his Lesnar haircut. HERE COMES THE PAIN WAYNE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Honestly, Evra hasn't started the season too well anyway. He's a good player, but I'd say Fabio is more than adequate cover for you guys at left back.
> 
> :lmao @ Rooney getting red carded. He should do it again at Anfield. :side:


Fabio was horrible vs basle, terrible positioning sense, having only 8 defenders when rio and the twins are prone to injuries is pretty silly, o'shea would be nice right now. Giggs at left back i guess :side:

Hopefully the annual rooney red card is out the way and it doesn't happen for united.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I did lol at the Rooney incident but at the same time I was thinking 'that was stupid'.

Oh yeah and fuck you very much Sepp Blatter for introducing yellow cards for celebrating with your own fans. Montenegro were chuffed to secure second place, and I couldn't help feeling their happiness a bit. Just a shame a player can't celebrate with his own fans anymore, after scoring an injury time equaliser in such a situation.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

steamed hams said:


> I did lol at the Rooney incident but at the same time I was thinking 'that was stupid'.
> 
> Oh yeah and fuck you very much Sepp Blatter for introducing yellow cards for celebrating with your own fans. Montenegro were chuffed to secure second place, and I couldn't help feeling their happiness a bit. Just a shame a player can't celebrate with his own fans anymore, after scoring an injury time equaliser in such a situation.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Err did you mean to rep Stringer with that? I recommend Harry for Spurs related reps.

Also, on an unrelated note the chicken fuckers won tonight in India against Pune FC.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Just seen the Rooney send off, what was he thinking? Seemed to just get frustrated about losing the ball and not being able to get past the Montenegrin player.


Edit: Peru 2-0 up on Paraguay, would have been good money before the game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Foreshadowed said:


> 2-2.
> 
> Another shit second half performance from England, they were dire. Rooney was an idiot for getting that red card, there was no need for it. He may have regretted it but still, very petulant.
> 
> I just can't wait for the Euros to come and go as then Capello will be gone.


Yeah can't wait for a genuinely world class manager to leave. Gonna be great.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Very boring 1-0 victory over Liechtenstein. Very few positives from the performance. But, no worry, will be a fantastic, close win over Spain on Tuesday. 


I can dream.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah can't wait for a genuinely world class manager to leave. Gonna be great.


A world class manager who hasn't taken the time to learn the language, naively played an archaic 4-4-2 formation at the world cup, and until a year ago thought Heskey was good enough for a starting place.

Yup, I can't wait for him to go.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd like to see anyone do better with that team and with the pressure from the press and the media to play the team they want to see picked. What has he done wrong exactly? England are not in Germany's league and so it was no real failure to see them humbled by them at the world cup and now he has topped the Euro qualifying group. It's not that Cappello is doing a bad job, it's that people are for some reason convinced that England are good enough with the players they have to win major tournaments. They're not and they haven't been for a long ass time. I'm looking forward to when they get in a next legendary man in charge and after another Round 2 / QF exit everyone will be after his head saying what a terrible job he's done. Rinse, cycle, repeat. It's hillarious.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I'd like to see anyone do better with that team and with the pressure from the press and the media to play the team they want to see picked. *What has he done wrong exactly?* England are not in Germany's league and so it was no real failure to see them humbled by them at the world cup and now he has topped the Euro qualifying group. It's not that Cappello is doing a bad job, it's that people are for some reason convinced that England are good enough with the players they have to win major tournaments. They're not and they haven't been for a long ass time. I'm looking forward to when they get in a next legendary man in charge and after another Round 2 / QF exit everyone will be after his head saying what a terrible job he's done. Rinse, cycle, repeat. It's hillarious.





Seb said:


> A world class manager who hasn't taken the time to learn the language, naively played an archaic 4-4-2 formation at the world cup, and until a year ago thought Heskey was good enough for a starting place.
> 
> Yup, I can't wait for him to go.


He also hung our best player of the last 10 years (Owen) out to dry, and wouldn't even tell our most passionate/patriotic player, Beckham, to his face that his England career was over.

He did a crap job at the World Cup, and you're stubborn and blind if you think otherwise.

Germany were better than us, and are a lot better than us now, but they tore us apart on the break because Capello refused to play 3 in the centre of midfield so he could play Defoe up front. It's almost comical. We shouldn't have even been playing Germany, but we couldn't even win a group with 3 extremely mediocre teams in it. We lost to the USA because of a Green howler (when the whole country was telling Capello to play Joe Hart), and then were outplayed by the other team in our group... Algeria? I can't even remember.

Good riddance, should've been sacked already. Gets 4x the wage Del Bosque does, but still couldn't motivate/inspire players to perform for England who have proven their quality at club level. Were they good enough to win the World Cup? No, but our performances in the group stage and complete annihilation by Germany were embarrassing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get ancelotti or try to lure GUUS from turkey


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear they want PIM.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Seb said:


> He also hung our best player of the last 10 years (Owen) out to dry, and wouldn't even tell our most passionate/patriotic player, Beckham, to his face that his England career was over.
> 
> He did a crap job at the World Cup, and you're stubborn and blind if you think otherwise.
> 
> ...



Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I recall England cruised the Qualification campaign. There not the first, nor will be the last team to bottle it. Don't forget if the Lampard goal was allowed, the game would easily have shifted in momentum. 

Capello has always learned from his mistakes as a manager, hence the recent injection of youth and testing of multiple new formations. Give him time, England will come good at the Euros.

As for the next manager, with all the young talent emerging into the England team, I don't think the paparazzi gossiping of Wenger being the next one as being that bad of a decision. Don't think Harry's really cut out for international management.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I hear they want PIM.


england have a striker problem? NO WORRIES, PLAY NONE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I recall England cruised the Qualification campaign. There not the first, nor will be the last team to bottle it. Don't forget if the Lampard goal was allowed, the game would easily have shifted in momentum.
> 
> Capello has always learned from his mistakes as a manager, hence the recent injection of youth and testing of multiple new formations. Give him time, England will come good at the Euros.


The first paragraph is true. Losing to Germany was no disgrace and at 2-2 it could've been a different game. But we were horribly exposed in the second half in midfield, Ozil and Muller just murdered us on the break (Oh Barry). Didn't Capello even bring Heskey on off the bench? The problem was - we shouldn't have been playing Germany. Our woeful group stage cost us, not being able to beat Algeria or the USA.

I doubt we'll come good at the Euro's, but obviously i'd like nothing more than to be proved wrong. The injection of youth - well it's hardly a bold move, players like Wilshere and Jones deserve to be in the squad/team, and we should've been using 4-3-3 during the World Cup, not just after it.

Also @ Kiz, I don't want Ancelotti or Guus. Nor did I want Capello. Getting a foreign coach is just trying to buy success, rather than using the best you've got, which is the whole point of international football (this doesn't apply to developing nations). I wanted Redknapp to get the job at the time (and I definitely want him to succeed Capello), but obviously there was the whole tax fraud fiasco going on with him at the time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh.

australia arent really having many good local managers come through. osleck is doing a pretty good job thus far.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> The first paragraph is true. Losing to Germany was no disgrace and at 2-2 it could've been a different game. But we were horribly exposed in the second half in midfield, Ozil and Muller just murdered us on the break (Oh Barry). Didn't Capello even bring Heskey on off the bench? The problem was - we shouldn't have been playing Germany. Our woeful group stage cost us, not being able to beat Algeria or the USA.
> 
> I doubt we'll come good at the Euro's, but obviously i'd like nothing more than to be proved wrong. The injection of youth - well it's hardly a bold move, players like Wilshere and Jones deserve to be in the squad/team, and we should've been using 4-3-3 during the World Cup, not just after it.
> 
> Also @ Kiz, I don't want Ancelotti or Guus. Nor did I want Capello. Getting a foreign coach is just trying to buy success, rather than using the best you've got, which is the whole point of international football (this doesn't apply to developing nations). I wanted Redknapp to get the job at the time (and I definitely want him to succeed Capello), but obviously there was the whole tax fraud fiasco going on with him at the time.


I agree with this and want an English manager for basically the same reasons.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Seb said:


> The first paragraph is true. Losing to Germany was no disgrace and at 2-2 it could've been a different game. But we were horribly exposed in the second half in midfield, Ozil and Muller just murdered us on the break (Oh Barry). Didn't Capello even bring Heskey on off the bench? The problem was - we shouldn't have been playing Germany. Our woeful group stage cost us, not being able to beat Algeria or the USA.
> 
> I doubt we'll come good at the Euro's, but obviously i'd like nothing more than to be proved wrong. The injection of youth - well it's hardly a bold move, players like Wilshere and Jones deserve to be in the squad/team, and we should've been using 4-3-3 during the World Cup, not just after it.
> 
> Also @ Kiz, I don't want Ancelotti or Guus. Nor did I want Capello. Getting a foreign coach is just trying to buy success, rather than using the best you've got, which is the whole point of international football (this doesn't apply to developing nations). I wanted Redknapp to get the job at the time (and I definitely want him to succeed Capello), but obviously there was the whole tax fraud fiasco going on with him at the time.


While I don't disagree on that switching to a 4-3-3, or even a 4-3-2-1 would have been better, at the time a large majority were confident that England would do well with the status quo. Tactics and player selection played a part, but I think nobody expected the team to capitulate under the big-game nerves. 

The inclusion of players with a bit of mobility to their game like Wilshere, Cleverly, Young and Jones, added with the pace of Wellbeck, Walcott, Sturridge and Bent, makes the team a much more dangerous proposition then the previous team. Obviously Spain and Germany are the better sides, but Semis is for sure achievable.

If Capello is serious about building a nucleus of young talent for the next couple of years, it will be an exiting time to be an England Fan.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> He also hung our best player of the last 10 years (Owen) out to dry, and wouldn't even tell our most passionate/patriotic player, Beckham, to his face that his England career was over.
> 
> He did a crap job at the World Cup, and you're stubborn and blind if you think otherwise.
> 
> ...


What???


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ typo, *we lost a goal

Well he's going after the Euro's, even if we win it.

I personally feel the whole squad needs a cleanout, even more so after the Euro's. Players that are old or haven't done it for England should be brushed aside and we should go forward with the players you mentioned for the next World Cup. For me, Walcott really has a lot to prove for England. I don't trust him to perform against top class right/left backs.

Here's England World Cup squad:



> Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), David James (Portsmouth), Robert Green (West Ham).
> Defenders: Jamie Carragher (Liverpool), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Rio Ferdinand (Manchester United), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Ledley King (Tottenham), John Terry (Chelsea), Matthew Upson (West Ham), Stephen Warnock (Aston Villa).
> Midfielders: Gareth Barry (Manchester City), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Joe Cole (Chelsea), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Aaron Lennon (Tottenham), James Milner (Aston Villa), Shaun Wright-Phillips (Manchester City).
> Forwards: Peter Crouch (Tottenham), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham), Emile Heskey (Aston Villa), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United).


I know most of those are gone or injured, but I would cast aside everyone in that squad apart from Hart, Cole, Ferdinand, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner and Rooney. Euro's is the end for Ferdinand, Gerrard and Lampard, who is a bench player already.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> ^ typo, *we lost a goal
> 
> Well he's going after the Euro's, even if we win it.
> 
> ...


Clearout wont ever happen. You everyone knows England need change but you dare single out a player to drop and the backlash for it is unreal.

We should follow the lead of other nations scrap the older players and build a side to an actual aim.

France way back when built a football academy with the sole intention of building towards winning the world cup in 1998. What happened they won it and followed up with the Euro's. 

Spain enginered a side starting back in euro 1996 with a philosophy of trying to keep the ball down and just play passing football they breed it right down to the under 17's squad. Result - World Cup Champions, European champions and looking like the best national side possibly ever.

England have no such focus. We're too obsessed as a nation with the big name players. We never focus on anything other than the next game and this complete lack of planning from our F.A is why we will never succeed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Clearout wont ever happen. You everyone knows England need change but you dare single out a player to drop and the backlash for it is unreal.
> 
> We should follow the lead of other nations scrap the older players and build a side to an actual aim.
> 
> ...


You're right on the money.

Big names are fine, but not if they don't perform - e.g. Terry, Lampard/Gerrard as a combination (which even lead to the end of Scholes), Beckham post-2004 (though he was still bench worthy). Then mediocre players like SWP, Downing, Johnson, Rob Green, Carrick, Barry, Heskey, Defore who have continued to be in and around England squads despite having done nothing to earn it. At least we've got some promising players - Hart, Wilshere and Young have all done excellently since being bought in. Hopefully AOC, Welbeck, Sturridge and Jones all kick on and have excellent seasons.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Seb said:


> ^ typo, *we lost a goal
> 
> Well he's going after the Euro's, even if we win it.
> 
> I personally feel the whole squad needs a cleanout, even more so after the Euro's. Players that are old or haven't done it for England should be brushed aside and we should go forward with the players you mentioned for the next World Cup. For me, Walcott really has a lot to prove for England. I don't trust him to perform against top class right/left backs.


He's to inconsistent to be a dead starter, but he makes a useful weapon as an impact player late in the game. All I hope is that in his last couple of months in charge, Capello sets a foundation like Klinsmann did to build upon. I wouldn't even be opposed to a promotion from within as Pearce should be well acquainted with all the youngsters coming through




> Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), David James (Portsmouth), Robert Green (West Ham).
> Defenders: Jamie Carragher (Liverpool), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Rio Ferdinand (Manchester United), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Ledley King (Tottenham), John Terry (Chelsea), Matthew Upson (West Ham), Stephen Warnock (Aston Villa).
> Midfielders: Gareth Barry (Manchester City), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Joe Cole (Chelsea), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Aaron Lennon (Tottenham), James Milner (Aston Villa), Shaun Wright-Phillips (Manchester City).
> Forwards: Peter Crouch (Tottenham), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham), Emile Heskey (Aston Villa), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United).





> I know most of those are gone or injured, but I would cast aside everyone in that squad apart from Hart, Cole, Ferdinand, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner and Rooney. Euro's is the end for Ferdinand, Gerrard and Lampard, who is a bench player already.


That makes sense. I'd be tempted to even get rid of one of the three before the Euro's.




Gunner14 said:


> Clearout wont ever happen. You everyone knows England need change but you dare single out a player to drop and the backlash for it is unreal.
> 
> We should follow the lead of other nations scrap the older players and build a side to an actual aim.
> 
> ...




Southgate being in charge of youth development sums it up tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

One of the three - well I wouldn't be opposed to getting rid of Lampard, and i'm sure at least one of Rio and Gerrard will be injured come the Euro's anyway.

Euro Squad will hopefully be something like:

Hart
Stockdale
Fuck knows

Walker
Richards
Jones
Rio
Jagielka
*Dawson*
Cole
Baines

Parker
Wilshere
Gerrard
*Cleverly*
Milner
Young
A Johnson
Walcott

Rooney
Welbeck
Sturridge
Bent

Obviously Barry and Terry will go though, probably in place of the bolded.

Couldn't find a place for Frank anyway. I'd love to see AOC overtake Walcott in the Arsenal team, and if so i'd take him over Theo. But it's way to early to call something like that. Who knows, maybe Hargreaves can do something this season.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

A solid side, but I agree its to early to rate AOC role yet. It's a quick and attacking squad, so watch as Welbeck and Sturridge get booted out for Zamora and Carroll.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

surely smalling will be in the squad next summer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot Smalling. Throw him in instead of Richards, unless Richards has a really good season and Smalling doesn't.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Agbonlahor might get in. I know that's the squad you would like at this point but I'm pretty sure Downing will make Capello's squad.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah can't wait for a genuinely world class manager to leave. Gonna be great.


I know, I can't wait either.

I didn't mind Capello at first but his tactics going into the World Cup was infuriating to watch with the worn out 4-4-2 formation. Plus, bringing on Heskey against Germany when we were 4-1 down and Heskey has hardly given England any goals... great strategy right there!

Capello went about it the wrong way and even though he's trying to learn from his mistakes by injecting more youth into the England squad, he's still bringing back players who aren't really deserving (e.g. Barry). It's time for a change and I'm sick and tired of seeing the foreign Managers coming in, give an English Manager a chance now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

There are rumors that Arsene Wenger is leading for the England job. :side:

Never mind, come Euro time, I'd be really, really looking forward to a rematch between Germany and Spain. It's time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

With Rooney missing 1-3 games, another striker may well go. With the versatility we have in Jones, Smalling & Richards to play at centre back & right back, we could afford to leave out a Johnson or Walker. Personally I'd prefer those three over Johnson & Walker anyway unless Walker continues to improve.

*Goalkeepers*
Hart, Stockdale & Foster (if he decides to come back in time) or Fielding
_Christ we've got goalkeeping issues._

*Defenders*
Cole, Baines, Smalling, Jones, Terry, Dawson, Jagielka

*Midfielders*
Parker, Wilshere, Cleverley, Gerrard, Lampard/Milner, Young, Johnson, Walcott

*Strikers*
Rooney, Agbonlahor, Sturridge, Welbeck, Bent





Razor King said:


> There are rumors that Arsene Wenger is leading for the England job. :side:


Fuck that. It has to be Redknapp. If not, Steve Kean may be available by then.:frustrate


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't wait til Capello goes and England bring in a legitimately poor manager. Then the fun will really start.

Stuart Pearce or Harry Redknapp?!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Christ no to Jones as a right-back. He was horribly exposed in Montenegro. He should be a nailed on starter at CB hopefully by the Euro's anyway.

I'd never pick Agbonlahor either, unless he knocks in at least 20 EPL goals this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seb said:


> Christ no to Jones as a right-back. He was horribly exposed in Montenegro. He should be a nailed on starter at CB hopefully by the Euro's anyway.
> 
> I'd never pick Agbonlahor either, unless he knocks in at least 20 EPL goals this season.


Unfortunately I don't see Capello picking Jones at centre back but he should do. I'd have Smalling as first choice at right back for sure.

Agbonlahor's started the season on fire and if he carries on the way he is, I'd take him all day long. He's strong, exceptionally quick, good in the air and can finish. The fact he plays with Bent too at club level and Rooney is suspended, he's a ready made replacement for him.

Welbeck & Sturridge aren't as experienced as him and they're still first team regulars. I'd definitely prefer Agbonlahor to Welbeck who I think will be the back up when Hernandez isn't fit at United. I like Welbeck but he's playing in a team where scoring goals isn't exactly difficult with the players around him. Agbonlahor's scored some fine goals all by himself, most notably against us & Wigan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hart

Richards - Ferdinand - Terry - Cole

Parker
Gerrard - Wilshere

Sturridge - Rooney - Young​
This is what I'd like to see depending on a few things:

1 - Ferdinand obviously must be fit. If he is, he will see more game time alongside Vidic than Smalling and Jones (who I would have on the bench)

2 - Hopefully by June, Gerrard will be back to his best. But he's nort getting any younger so let's see.

3 - Hopefully Wilshere will return ariubd Feburary/early March and find his best form quickly. He's crucial, imo.

4 - For Sturridge to get this place, he's going to have to learn and adapt throughout this season. This is his position at Chelsea right now and sometimes he looks great, other times he look meh. That isn't a problem right now due to age. Hopefully by June he will be a constant threat out there.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wilshere won't be back till April.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

England could actually build something quality with Wenger at the helm. Redknapp screams of "meh".

Here's my team:

Hart
Richards - Rio - Terry - Cole
Parker
Gerrard - Wilshere
Walcott - Rooney - Young​
I have a sneaky feeling Sturridge will have a great season this year and possibly take that right wing for his own. AOC will be very, very interesting to see this year IMO. Looks to be building some solid foundations and with a decent run could give Walcott some competition down the right, which would surely see him enter Capello's plans.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Hart
> 
> Richards - Ferdinand - Terry - Cole
> 
> ...


That's without a doubt the shape we've got to go with. Hopefully Gerrard will be fit but even if he's not, Lampard or Cleverley will be in form to step in. Wilshere is the big worry though as I think he's already the key one in that midfield trio. Without him we'll look very ordinary.

There's no doubt Ferdinand's class but his best days are gone. Saying that we did miss him at the World Cup but having Jones & Smalling ready to fill in it won't be an issue. Rio's had so much difficulty staying fit and getting match fitness going in to a major competition is so important.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO, if Rio strings some games together before the Euros, him starting shouldn't be a debate. Will be a key player. Jones at RB will be a nightmare if it happens.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Tomorrow night, the task ahead is absolutely massive.
Not only will Scotland need to bring the game to Spain, but Charlie Adam will need to pass better than Xavi.
Uh oh...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wish I'd seen the England game now. Was Jones really that bad? He's not a right back anyway so it's not a big surprise. Smalling is a better option though in that position but I'd have Jones starting at centre back unless Rio hits form and is match fit. I can't remember the last major tournament we had him fit, might've been 2006. Terry's always been there if I remember rightly.

Anyway I'd go with this with fitness taken into account:

Hart

Smalling - Jones/Ferdinand - Terry - Cole

Parker
Wilshere/Cleverley - Gerrard/Lampard

Rooney - Bent - Young​



JimmyWangYang said:


> Tomorrow night, the task ahead is absolutely massive.
> Not only will Scotland need to bring the game to Spain, but Charlie Adam will need to pass better than Xavi.
> Uh oh...


You can just forget about a result in your game. Your only hope is the Czech Republic don't do anything in Lithuania.

I hope Ireland secure second spot without Keane. I didn't know Armenia were in third and had a shot of grabbing second too. Makes that a bit interesting. After the last Play Off campaign, Ireland deserve all the luck in the world.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

He didnt have the best of performances, but it must have been difficult for him, making his england debut out of position playing with players he's never played with before. He hasnt really put a foot wrong when he's played at right back for united.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He was awful, and toyed with at times, Jovetic went round him 3-4 times in the same move at one point before Jones just fell over. Most of Montenegro's attacks came down the left in the second half and he didn't look natural in that position at all.

It was unfair to play him on debut, away from home, out of position, marking their best player. He's going to be quality, no doubt about it, but definitely NOT as a right back. Start him alongside Terry in the centre at the Euro's, as Terry will inevitably play and Rio will inevitably be injured.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Watching the Scotland vs. Spain game. Hoping for a miracle. Sergio Ramos said it himself, Scotland should already be in the play offs well before this game. Hopefully Scotland can play as well as they did when they last played Spain.

EDIT: Thankfully Fletcher passed his medical to play tonight. Shame about Miller being absent. Spain playing a fairly tough team but not as bad as it was in the previous match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao scotland, that'll be game over then.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

We went 2-0 down before against Spain, recovered and pulled it to 2-2. Could always happen again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

...and Czech Republic are leading too :lmao

Yeah, in Scotland. Spain are on a 21 game winning streak at home.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Right now we are slaughtering Portugal 2- 0, which mean we will be heading to the Euros.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain not playing any of Mata, Alonso, Fabregas, Iniesta, Navas, Thiago, Arbeloa, Casillas, Reina, Thiago, Martinez, Llorente, Torres, Borja Valero, Negredo, Soldado, Capdevilla, Enrique, Montoya.

Pretty much any one of those players would walk into our team


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ireland 2-1 Armenia FT. Ireland qualify for the play-offs.

Karma from Paris two years ago came back around helped us out tonight. Armenia's keeper was sent off after around 10 minutes for handling the ball outside his area and stopping a goal-scoring opportunity. But the replays showed that Simon Cox actually handled the ball to control it and the ball actually hit the keeper's chest. I don't care, what goes around, comes around. Armenia were unlucky that it happened to them.

Kevin Doyle is a spastic. 2-1 up with 10-15 minutes and he gets two yellows and is off. Selfish bastard was moping around after picking up the first yellow because it meant he was suspended for the first leg of the play-offs. Cox, Long and Walters should all be ahead of him.

Bring on the play-offs, bring on the heartache.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ireland will inevitably draw Portugal or Croatia, and lose.

50 goals up for Villa.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I recall England cruised the Qualification campaign. There not the first, nor will be the last team to bottle it.


Cruised through their qualification campaign? Who cares? They nearly always get easy groups. 

On the biggest stages you can't win tournaments with only 2-3 world class players. They didn't bottle anything, they were quite simply outplayed.



> but still couldn't motivate/inspire players to perform for England who have proven their quality at club level.


The reason the majority of them have proven themselves at club level (and I say the majority, not all) is because at their clubs they are surrounded by world class players. The only manager who appears to recognise quality English players is Alex Ferguson.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Spain not playing any of Mata, Alonso, Fabregas, Iniesta, Navas, Thiago, Arbeloa, Casillas, Reina, Thiago, Martinez, Llorente, Torres, Borja Valero, Negredo, Soldado, Capdevilla, Enrique, Montoya.
> 
> Pretty much any one of those players would walk into our team


Arbeloa, Enrique, Capdevilla and Valero probably wouldn't get in our first XI with a fully fit Cole, Wilshere, Parker and Gerrard. Doubt Arbeloa would walk right into the RB position either. Haven't seen enough of Montoya akthough he probably would play at right back. Martinez could make very good case to partner JW19.

Although, yeah, the rest probably would. Ridiculous quantity of talent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> SkySportsNews Sky Sports News
> Sky Sources: Fabio Capello approached by Anzhi Makhachkala over role at Russian club. Further details on #SSN,


please be true, please be true, please be true


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> Arbeloa, Enrique, Capdevilla and Valero probably wouldn't get in our first XI with a fully fit Cole, Wilshere, Parker and Gerrard. Doubt Arbeloa would walk right into the RB position either. Haven't seen enough of Montoya akthough he probably would play at right back. Martinez could make very good case to partner JW19.
> 
> Although, yeah, the rest probably would. Ridiculous quantity of talent.


Martinez is as good as Parker, and Arbeloa and Montoya are both better than any English right-back. Obviously the left-backs wouldn't get in over Cole, but Capdevilla has been the first choice Spanish left-back over the past few years, and Enrique should make the Euro squad.



Henry Hill said:


> The reason the majority of them have proven themselves at club level (and I say the majority, not all) is because at their clubs they are surrounded by world class players. The only manager who appears to recognise quality English players is Alex Ferguson.


Well of course they are, but Lampard had banged in 20 goals a season for how many seasons in a row before last season when he was injured? Gerrard, one of the best EPL players of the last decade who's carried Liverpool to how many big victories, including a Champions League title? They're both proven world class players who couldn't perform alongside each other and have very rarely performed in general for England.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seb said:


> Ireland will inevitably draw Portugal or Croatia, and lose.
> 
> 50 goals up for Villa.


Probably.

He still has a way to go to catch up with Robbie Keane.

Well, he has one to go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Interesting that Montenegro made the play-offs, and Serbia didn't. I'm pretty sure when they split after the 2006 World Cup, 22 of the 23 players in the S&M squad were from Serbia.

edit Just saw the own goal Ireland got. Massive facepalm for the Armenian defender, it was a cracker.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

How in the hell did Estonia finish ahead of Serbia & Slovenia?

Aside from Portugal & Sweden, and maybe Croatia, Ireland stand a strong chance against any of the other teams in the play offs.

Czech Republic
Portugal
Montenegro
Croatia
Sweden
Bosnia
Estonia
Turkey

For the sake of the tournament, Portugal have to go through and maybe Sweden & Croatia. I'd love Ireland to make it but I couldn't give two fucks about the likes of Montenegro & Estonia.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If i was a consipiracy theoriest i'd say that armenian own goal looked very suspicious.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sweden are through as best runners-up, Nige.

Are they doing the ridiculous seeding again for play-offs? Portugal, Croatia, Bosnia & Montenegro in pot 1?

EDIT: That was by FIFA rankings. UEFAs would be Croatia, Portugal, Czechs & Turkey I think.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Portugal to go out please.


And i hope capello does fuck off before the euro's, hell bring in holloway just anyone who plays exciting and attack minded football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours going round that Vidic has retired from international football, great news for united


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

haribo said:


> Sweden are through as best runners-up, Nige.
> 
> Are they doing the ridiculous seeding again for play-offs? Portugal, Croatia, Bosnia & Montenegro in pot 1?
> 
> EDIT: That was by FIFA rankings. UEFAs would be Croatia, Portugal, Czechs & Turkey I think.


Oh that's good news that Sweden are already through then, didn't know that.

The seedings last time were a joke but I'm sure they'll do it so their top countries will go through. All these teams have finished second, just make it a random draw. It's the fairest thing to do not these bloody organisations care about fair or promote initiatives like Fair Play.:side:

Oh yeah and Capello can fuck off. If he goes about Euro 2012 like he did the World Cup there's no point us even going.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Vidic has retired from international football, great news for united


Miss a crucial penalty that could have been a start of a comeback for your country, fail to make the EURO's, retire from international football.

Nice guy that Vidic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Euro 2012 will be the first time i've gone into an international tournament not naively over-optimistic about England's chances, i've literally just given up hope under Capello. Still looking forward to it immensely though, can't beat a big international tournament. Nothing quite like seeing England take on one of the other really big nations.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seeded: Portugal, Croatia, Czech Republic & Ireland.

Unseeded: Turkey, Montenegro, Bosnia & Estonia.

Estonia, please.

Edit: What was Vidic doing taking a penalty?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Estonia  i really want Estonia to qualify hope they get the easiest tie in ROI.

But at the same time i want Turkey to qualify so also hope they get Ireland.

Prediction for draw

Portugal vs Estonia
ROI vs Montenegro
Croatia vs Turkey
Czech Rep vs Bosnia


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Australia beat Oman 3-0 last night. u mirin?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Well of course they are, but Lampard had banged in 20 goals a season for how many seasons in a row before last season when he was injured? Gerrard, one of the best EPL players of the last decade who's carried Liverpool to how many big victories, including a Champions League title? They're both proven world class players who couldn't perform alongside each other and have very rarely performed in general for England.


This is where stats are not useful. Lampard to his credit is a fantastic goalscorer and a great passer when he wants to be too. However stats don't tell you just how often he is off the pace of a game. Now it might not matter against a side like Bolton where he is extremely dangerous but coming up against players like Iniesta and Xavi, forget about it. With pace he would definitely be world class though.

Gerrard is a world class talent who isn't world class because he has no positional discipline in the process proving at times to be more of a liability regardless of his skills. 

So yeah neither world class in my book and never have been. Rooney and Young are genuine world class talents and Smalling is also showing signs that he could reach that level. Like I said you can usually tell the quality English players because they'll be playing for United.

But yeah looking at Spain, Germany and Holland and the quality they have, England should have a little more to be worried about than who their manager is and invest more energy into providing an efficient youth system. This is where former players like Lee Dixon and Gary Neville are right on the money, they know the issue isn't the manager, it's much more deep rooted than that.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Prediction for draw
> 
> Portugal vs Estonia
> ROI vs Montenegro
> ...


 That’s precisely what I want to see (Montenegro and Estonia are interchangeable). With Czech Rep. seeded, it’s Bosnia’s best chance. Portugal and Ireland could be surprised, but should qualify. Croatia and Turkey would be a dogfight. Anyone’s game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Australia beat Oman 3-0 last night. u mirin?


one step closer to euro!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

i don't understand why bosnia are unseeded


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> This is where stats are not useful. Lampard to his credit is a fantastic goalscorer and a great passer when he wants to be too. However stats don't tell you just how often he is off the pace of a game. Now it might not matter against a side like Bolton where he is extremely dangerous but coming up against players like Iniesta and Xavi, forget about it. With pace he would definitely be world class though.
> 
> Gerrard is a world class talent who isn't world class because he has no positional discipline in the process proving at times to be more of a liability regardless of his skills.
> 
> ...


Both are world class, comparing Lampard to Xavi/Iniesta isn't fair as those two players are incomparable in the modern game. These are two players who have proven themselves at Champions League level, but Capello (and previous managers) couldn't get the best out of them. We're talking about teams like Algeria and the USA here, hardly two teams littered with world class midfielders themselves. Under Capello we didn't get to the point where Spain could make us look like a sunday league team.

I agree about our youth system - we do have some promising youngsters though, and yes, most of them from United. I personally think that apart from Germany and Spain, we've got a good chance of beating anyone at the Euro's. Not saying we're the third best team at the tournament, it just depends how the draw goes. Can't see anyone beating Spain though, they're already up there with Brazil 70 and the 50's Hungary side, they may well go down as the greatest international side ever. They've got their best ever striker, and several players that will go down as all time greats (Casillas, Xavi, Iniesta, maybe Puyol) by the time their careers end.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I have two questions on my mind - 1) Why was Goodwillies penalty against Spain not disallowed, I thought they banned pausing in the run up? 2) If the government does take control of the FA, won't FIFA threaten to ban England? Or are we immune from that, being England and all?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> I have two questions on my mind - 1) Why was Goodwillies penalty against Spain not disallowed, I thought they banned pausing in the run up? 2) If the government does take control of the FA, won't FIFA threaten to ban England? Or are we immune from that, being England and all?


the rules is that it will only be disallowed if he pauses when he was at the ball not during the run up


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Argentina :lmao:lmao:lmao, such a novelty nowadays.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Euro 2012 favourites are of course Spain,Germany and Holland but right after them there is Italy with a bit of luck we can win FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Italy will bore themselves and the fans through the groups but no further.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How's Malta's campaign going?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Italy will bore themselves and the fans through the groups but no further.


which national team u support?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hear new zealand are replacing italy in euro cos they suck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> i hear new zealand are replacing italy in euro cos they suck


Makes sense. We're in Asia after all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> which national team u support?


probably his home country, like the rest of the world does outside of malta

Italy have about as much chance as England at winning the Euro's. Or Greece. Or Ukraine. i.e. NONE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

new zealand are the new EURO COO'S


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> the rules is that it will only be disallowed if he pauses when he was at the ball not during the run up


why would anyone pause when at the ball? then you'd have to kick the ball from a standing position, which is an enormous disadvantage.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> why would anyone pause when at the ball? then you'd have to kick the ball from a standing position, which is an enormous disadvantage.


because the keeper will move before the player kicks the ball, unfortunately paul pogba obviously didnt realise the rule last year in the FAYC


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> probably his home country, like the rest of the world does outside of malta
> 
> Italy have about as much chance as England at winning the Euro's. Or Greece. Or Ukraine. i.e. NONE.


the chances are like this 1st the 3 fav(spain,germany,holland) then after them Italy,France and Portugal(if they qualify) then all the rest average teams


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Italy, France and Portugal are all average teams. Let's see if Italy can actually get out the group stage this time, unlike the World Cup. It's not like their group can possibly be any easier than it was then.

The chances are Spain. If not Germany. That's it. The only other quality team is Holland.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> the chances are like this 1st the 3 fav(spain,germany,holland) then after them *Italy*,France and Portugal(if they qualify) then all the rest average teams


Nah. I'd fancy Estonia over Italy, tbf.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> probably his home country, like the rest of the world does outside of malta
> 
> Italy have about as much chance as England at winning the Euro's. Or Greece. Or Ukraine. i.e. NONE.


Greece had a chance in 2004, in fact they won a quarter final place at Spain's expense. I don't think Spain will lose at the finals in 2012 though seeing as Switzerland haven't qualified. 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah i see 07, thanks for clarifying.



steamed hams said:


> Greece had a chance in 2004, in fact they won a quarter final place at Spain's expense. I don't think Spain will lose at the finals in 2012 though seeing as Switzerland haven't qualified. 8*D


Correct, but there were no great European teams in 2004. Now there's Spain, one of the greatest teams in history, and Germany, a young improving team who just demolished their entire group with a perfect record.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

lol at the England fans posts that they want to get rid of Capello, he is the best coach you had in the last 25 years and you want to get rid of him...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahahahaha Portgual they are fucking awful much much worse than england.

Full fit squad with the right tactics and i'd fancy england to hammer italy or portugal.

Capello is to negative i'm sure he'd be great for italy, were playing boring football is acceptable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

youre all lucky australia isnt in europe. SCOTTY MAC WOULD SCORE SO MA oh wait.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

what's italy's first choice line up?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all the 35+ players they can find


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> probably his home country, like the rest of the world does outside of malta
> 
> Italy have about as much chance as England at winning the Euro's. Or Greece. Or Ukraine. i.e. NONE.





Seb said:


> what's italy's first choice line up?


Buffon-Abate(Maggio)-Rannochia-Chiellini-Balzaretti-Pirlo-De Rossi-Montolivo(Motta)-Marchisio-Cassano-Rossi(Balotelli)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

that line up looks terrible going forward, and isn't maggio a winger?

i'd take de rossi for the england team though, and buffon (even now, we have no keepers outside of hart).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> what's italy's first choice line up?


Zoff
Zambrotta - Costacurta - Baresi - Maldini
De Rossi - Albertini - Gattuso
Totti - Del Piero
Baggio​


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> that line up looks terrible going forward, and isn't maggio a winger?
> 
> i'd take de rossi for the england team though, and buffon (even now, we have no keepers outside of hart).


maggio can play right back and winger and u wish england had someone like pirlo..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> maggio can play right back and winger and u wish england had someone like pirlo..


we have wilshere. pirlo from 5 years ago maybe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> maggio can play right back and winger and u wish england had someone like pirlo..


Pirlo the guy who in his prime was better than xavi and iniesta?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> Zoff
> Zambrotta - Costacurta - Baresi - Maldini
> De Rossi - Albertini - Gattuso
> Totti - Del Piero
> Baggio​


11 football legends


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The only legends in that team are Zoff, Maldini, Baresi and Baggio.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Del Piero imo, classiest guy in the game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah del piero is probably my favourite non-united player of the last 20 years


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> The only legends in that team are Zoff, Maldini, Baresi and Baggio.


Totti and Del Piero not legends according to you??????? every fan would laugh in your face if you say that and Costacurta (this guy won 5 champions league) not legend?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

garry barry > pirlo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Totti is my favourite player, so I can't say a bad word about him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Totti and Del Piero not legends according to you??????? every fan would laugh in your face if you say that and Costacurta (this guy won 5 champions league) not legend?


they're very good players, but not legends. and totti wasted his career at roma.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao
> 
> i don't understand why bosnia are unseeded


Because Fifa's epic absolutely flawless ranking system says so.



Seb said:


> probably his home country, like the rest of the world does outside of malta
> 
> Italy have about as much chance as England at winning the Euro's. Or Greece. Or Ukraine. i.e. NONE.


Italy have more chance than England. Any side that can set up knowing it's highly unlikely they will concede a goal has a chance. They keep the ball alot better than England do. If they get to the euro's with a side of 

- Buffon, Criscito Barzagli Chielini Balzeretti, Pirlo, De Rossi Montolivo, Balotelli, Rossi, Gilardino

then that 11 can beat any side.

Highly doubt Italy win win this time though but a favorable draw i.e drawing England in the Quater Finals would see them reach the Semi's.

Love the Euro's near enough every game matters none of these pointless easy 3 pointer games like playing U.S.A and Algeria in the World Cup (oh wait....)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> Buffon-Abate(Maggio)-Rannochia-Chiellini-Balzaretti-Pirlo-De Rossi-Montolivo(Motta)-Marchisio-Cassano-Rossi(Balotelli)


Abate's never been in the Italy squad?
Rannochia looks like he could develop into something quality. I think they'll keep him on the bench for this tournament though and go with the experience of Barzagli instead.

Cassano's been in great form this qualifying so will no doubt get injured or dropped before the tournament starts.

As a question why do Italy continue to ignore Simone Pepe??


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Abate's never been in the Italy squad?
> Rannochia looks like he could develop into something quality. I think they'll keep him on the bench for this tournament though and go with the experience of Barzagli instead.
> 
> Cassano's been in great form this qualifying so will no doubt get injured or dropped before the tournament starts.
> ...


Abate will get his 1st match soon he is the best right back in serie A 

and pepe sucks


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Because Fifa's epic absolutely flawless ranking system says so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or in Italy's case New Zealand and Slovakia (oh wait...)

But the Euro's and the World Cup (and similar tourneys in other sports like Rugby) have the same problem in terms of every game mattering- some of the 3rd group games won't affect qualification for the quarter finals. Should give the group winners a 1-0 aggregate lead going into the 1/4 finals. If the team I supported came second in the group I'd rather they proved themselves worthy of a semi place (or 1/4 final place at the WC) by overturning a 1 goal deficit in the quarter final/first KO round.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> they're very good players, but not legends. and totti wasted his career at roma.


if u think that then gerrard,lampard and beckham aren't legends but only very good players...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

beckham is, other 2 arent


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> Or in Italy's case New Zealand and Slovakia (oh wait...)
> 
> But the Euro's and the World Cup (and similar tourneys in other sports like Rugby) have the same problem in terms of every game mattering- some of the 3rd group games won't affect qualification for the quarter finals. Should give the group winners a 1-0 aggregate lead going into the 1/4 finals. If the team I supported came second in the group I'd rather they proved themselves worthy of a semi place (or 1/4 final place at the WC) by overturning a 1 goal deficit in the quarter final/first KO round.


Exactly my point.

Where as at the Euro's all the teams are to a good standard.

disagree totally on the last point no side should ever go into a game 1-0 due to something outside of that game. Imagine if your estonia you get a group of Germany, Italy, Denmark qualify 2nd on goal difference with 7 points but have to start 1 nil down to England in the quarter finals because they came top of their group with 5 points.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> if u think that then gerrard,lampard and beckham aren't legends but only very good players...


agreed. all legends for their clubs (like del piero and totti are), but they're not legends of the game. beckham maybe because he's been the biggest sportsman on the planet alongside tiger woods for the last 10 years, but as a footballer, whilst he was one of the best in the world from about 98-03, he's not a legend of the game.

rooney might be by the end of his career though. cole definitely will be. that's it though in terms of england players.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> Where as at the Euro's all the teams are to a good standard.
> 
> disagree totally on the last point* no side should ever go into a game 1-0 due to something outside of that game*. Imagine if your estonia you get a group of Germany, Italy, Denmark qualify 2nd on goal difference with 7 points but have to start 1 nil down to England in the quarter finals because they came top of their group with 5 points.


It happens in the Champions League every year and makes for some of the most exciting games. As for the second part, what if Estonia *won* such a group and then ended up playing Spain in the quarter finals, and had no advantage over them. All because Spain secured qualification after 2 games and played their reserves in the last game.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> agreed. all legends for their clubs (like del piero and totti are), but they're not legends of the game. beckham maybe because he's been the biggest sportsman on the planet alongside tiger woods for the last 10 years, but as a footballer, whilst he was one of the best in the world from about 98-03, he's not a legend of the game.
> 
> rooney might be by the end of his career though. cole definitely will be. that's it though in terms of england players.


in terms of england players gerrard and lampard are bigger legends than cole


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah, because cole is a defender and they generally receive less affection. he's still going to go down as one of the all time great left backs. he generally got the better of ronaldo and he made messi completely anonymous at stamford bridge in 2009.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> It happens in the Champions League every year and makes for some of the most exciting games. As for the second part, what if Estonia *won* such a group and then ended up playing Spain in the quarter finals, and had no advantage over them. All because Spain secured qualification after 2 games and played their reserves in the last game.


The stuff in the champions league happen in a game. I.e the 1st leg.

No side in the champions league finds themselves 1-0 down after what happens in the group stage. I fail to see any reason to logically give advantages to teams over things that happen in a group stage its just complete tosh.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> The stuff in the champions league happen in a game. I.e the 1st leg.
> 
> No side in the champions league finds themselves 1-0 down after what happens in the group stage. I fail to see any reason to logically give advantages to teams over things that happen in a group stage its just complete tosh.


The reason would be that at the moment you get close to f*** all tournament advantage for finishing top of your group. Sometimes it's even better to finish second in the group.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> The reason would be that at the moment you get close to f*** all tournament advantage for finishing top of your group. Sometimes it's even better to finish second in the group.


But there should be no tournament advantage. Its simple top two go through. its not like the qualifiers where top goes through 2nd goes into play offs. you have 3 games to ensure you finish in the top 2 of your group. Nothing else matters.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fair enough I guess, that's just my view on it. There are other more crucial changes I'd like to see that will probably never happen under Blatter/Fifa. Euros is definitely a quality tournament though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> I agree about our youth system - we do have some promising youngsters though, and yes, most of them from United. I personally think that apart from Germany and Spain, we've got a good chance of beating anyone at the Euro's. Not saying we're the third best team at the tournament, it just depends how the draw goes. Can't see anyone beating Spain though, they're already up there with Brazil 70 and the 50's Hungary side, they may well go down as the greatest international side ever. They've got their best ever striker, and several players that will go down as all time greats (Casillas, Xavi, Iniesta, maybe Puyol) by the time their careers end.


Isn't Raul ahead of Villa? Villa has a better record but Raul carried Spain for years.



Seb said:


> that line up looks terrible going forward, and isn't maggio a winger?
> 
> i'd take de rossi for the england team though, and buffon (even now, we have no keepers outside of hart).


Buffon would easily start over Hart. Great record in the Euro qualifiers, still top drawer. de rossi would walk into the team over parker.



Nitromalta said:


> 11 football legends


mad?



Seb said:


> they're very good players, but not legends. and totti wasted his career at roma.


i wouldn't say he "wasted" his career there. i admire him greatly for staying there, and being one of the best players in the world for most of his prime years. yes, he didn't win too many trophies and could have had his pick of top clubs but it takes nothing away from how good he is/was. de rossi will probably go down the same path.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No, Villa has 50 in 80. Raul got 44 in 102. He didn't really carry them either, they didn't win anything with Raul, and have both Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010 since dropping him.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> we have wilshere. pirlo from 5 years ago maybe.


Not one of your better posts.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Not one of your better posts.


Thanks for that pointless, sweeping statement.

Wilshere is a similar player to Pirlo, and Pirlo was a great player 5 years ago but no so much now. Does context confuse you?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> Thanks for that pointless, sweeping statement.
> 
> Wilshere is a similar player to Pirlo, and Pirlo was a great player 5 years ago but no so much now. Does context confuse you?


 I wouldn’t even have a go at someone for saying the Pirlo of today is a better player than Wilshere, much less the Pirlo of 5 years ago. He was comparable to Xavi and Iniesta FFS. Wilshere is many, many rungs below.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> I wouldn’t even have a go at someone for saying the Pirlo of today is a better player than Wilshere, much less the Pirlo of 5 years ago. He was comparable to Xavi and Iniesta FFS. Wilshere is many, many rungs below.


This is the same Wilshere who looked very much on a par with Xavi and Iniesta at the Emirates.

But once again, great job not understanding the context of what I was saying. I suggest you go back and read what I said again and what I was responding too. Nowhere did I say Wilshere now is better than Pirlo of 5 years ago.


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

Got Ireland for the play-offs. Fantastic. Can I get a w00t w00t?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Turkey vs Croatia
Estonia vs Ireland
Czech vs Montengro
Bosnia vs Portugal


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Got Estonia in the playoffs, brilliant! Get in!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

feel bad for bosnia. don't understand why they were unseeded


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Turkey vs Croatia
> Estonia vs Ireland
> Czech vs Montengro
> *Bosnia vs Portugal*


This match happened in the world cup 2010 playoff also, would be good if Bosnia could get the win.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> feel bad for bosnia. don't understand why they were unseeded


Because at the time of the draw for the Euro 2012 (2009, maybe 2010), they were below Czech, Portugal, Ireland and Croatia in the World Rankings. Not too difficult.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> This is the same Wilshere who looked very much on a par with Xavi and Iniesta at the Emirates.
> 
> But once again, great job not understanding the context of what I was saying. I suggest you go back and read what I said again and what I was responding too. Nowhere did I say Wilshere now is better than Pirlo of 5 years ago.


 Stop with the semantics. You were comparing Wilshere and Pirlo. Some crap about how Wilshere will suffice. And _maybe_ you’d take Pirlo from five years ago. It’s gibberish.



WWE_TNA said:


> Pirlo the guy who in his prime was better than xavi and iniesta?


 It seems there’s more than one of us that’s confused. I’d suggest the only confused party is Seb.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

c'mon Ireland and Trapattoni you have to go to euro 2012 and as for Bosnia sadly they will lose cuz uefa will do everything to have ronaldo at euro 2012 cuz he makes money


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> c'mon Ireland and Trapattoni you have to go to euro 2012 and as for Bosnia sadly they will lose cuz uefa will do everything to have ronaldo at euro 2012 cuz he makes money


ITS A UEFA CONSPIRACY



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Stop with the semantics. You were comparing Wilshere and Pirlo. Some crap about how Wilshere will suffice. And _maybe_ you’d take Pirlo from five years ago. It’s gibberish.


I was responding to someone saying we need a player like Pirlo. I said we had Wilshere. Yes, they're similar players.

I then said i'd take the Pirlo of 5 years ago, but not now.

Have I laid that out simply enough for you?



> It seems there’s more than one of us that’s confused. I’d suggest the only confused party is Seb.


Looks like that joke went right over your head.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> ITS A UEFA CONSPIRACY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is like the 1 of france-ireland


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> yes it is like the 1 of france-ireland


You seriously believe that was a conspiracy?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> You seriously believe that was a conspiracy?


UEFA(and FIFA) is a mafia organization for money they do everything(france and ronaldo make more money than ireland and bosnia) and yesterday on the internet many said ireland will get estonia as a recompensation of 2 years ago and that happened today...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The FIFA mafia also conspired against Italy in the World Cup, placing them against the New Zealand juggernaut.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lynch FIFA* I can't believe they'd be so cruel to Italy and give them a team like the might New Zealand


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> The FIFA mafia also conspired against Italy in the World Cup, placing them against the New Zealand juggernaut.


stop fooling yourself with your posts


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> UEFA(and FIFA) is a mafia organization for money they do everything(france and ronaldo make more money than ireland and bosnia) and yesterday *on the internet* many said ireland will get estonia as a recompensation of 2 years ago and that happened today...


well, that must make it true


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Everything on the internet is true, Kiz. And in the spirit of that, Australia is the best football team in the world. It's true. It's damn true.



Nitromalta said:


> stop fooling yourself with your posts


I'm just too damn clever for myself.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:lmao

'dem Maltesers.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> UEFA(and FIFA) is a mafia organization for money they do everything(france and ronaldo make more money than ireland and bosnia) and yesterday on the internet many said ireland will get estonia as a recompensation of 2 years ago and that happened today...


We got our ''recompensation'' the other night against Armenia.

Anyway, if we can't beat a team that was beaten the Faroe fucking Islands, then we don't deserve to be there. I'm confident we can beat them home and away.

Jonathan Walters, the happy shamrock, is gonna rape some Estonians.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> We got our ''recompensation'' the other night against Armenia.
> 
> Anyway, if we can't beat a team that was beaten the Faroe fucking Islands, then we don't deserve to be there. I'm confident we can beat them home and away.
> 
> Jonathan Walters, the happy shamrock, is gonna rape some Estonians.


I hope you qualify Trapattoni deserves to be at euro 2012


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ if malta played italy, who would you want to win?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> ^ if malta played italy, who would you want to win?


they will play at the 2014 wc qualification and when they come here I will go on the Italy side


----------



## -KA- (Apr 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyway, if we can't beat a team that was beaten the Faroe fucking Islands, then we don't deserve to be there. I'm confident we can beat them home and away.


I like your confidence, but I'm also confident. Serbia, Slovenia, NIR all came in with that attitude (we're a definite 6 point team), where are they now? of 18 points they collected only 4 against us. So please continue to underestimate us.

But to be fair now Ireland is the better, bigger, stronger team, but we have hart and are capable to surprise the world once again.

about Faroe Islands game. Red card for throwing the ball away after refs mistake + 2 penalties for the Faroes. But no reason to blame the ref. Our fucktard strikers lost the game for us by missing several 100% chances and hitting the post 2 times. If you can't score you can't win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> they will play at the 2014 wc qualification and when they come here I will go on the Italy side


You're quite the patriot.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

-KA- said:


> I like your confidence, but I'm also confident. Serbia, Slovenia, NIR all came in with that attitude (we're a definite 6 point team), where are they now? of 18 points they collected only 4 against us. So please continue to underestimate us.
> 
> But to be fair now Ireland is the better, bigger, stronger team, *but we have hart* and are capable to surprise the world once again.
> 
> about Faroe Islands game. Red card for throwing the ball away after refs mistake + 2 penalties for the Faroes. But no reason to blame the ref. Our fucktard strikers lost the game for us by missing several 100% chances and hitting the post 2 times. If you can't score you can't win.


Please don't take him. I don't want Rob Green for another tournament.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader13 said:


> Please don't take him. I don't want Rob Green for another tournament.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

-KA- said:


> I like your confidence, but I'm also confident. Serbia, Slovenia, NIR all came in with that attitude (we're a definite 6 point team), where are they now? of 18 points they collected only 4 against us. *So please continue to underestimate us.*
> 
> But to be fair now Ireland is the better, bigger, stronger team, but we have hart and are capable to surprise the world once again.
> 
> about Faroe Islands game. Red card for throwing the ball away after refs mistake + 2 penalties for the Faroes. But no reason to blame the ref. Our fucktard strikers lost the game for us by missing several 100% chances and hitting the post 2 times. If you can't score you can't win.


It's not underestimating, it's just fact. We should beat you, handily. We hate being favourites but I'm confident.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Conspiracy, you say?










Bollocks.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

3 match ban for Rooney :no:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> 3 match ban for Rooney :no:


That's bullshit /Pancho from Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tough shit. When you lose the ball, you don't kick the legs off someone. It'll get reduced on appeal though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's an idiot, though UEFA know that's half the tournament, probably more so as it's England, so I expect it'll be reduced to a 2 game ban, which is more than fair.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He'll only miss one euro game right? no biggie he will probably be injured by that time anyway.

Or does it only count for competitive matches, in that case pretty big deal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> He'll only miss one euro game right? no biggie he will probably be injured by that time anyway.
> 
> Or does it only count for competitive matches, in that case pretty big deal.


only counts for competitive matches so he'll miss the whole group stage if the ban isnt reduced on appeal


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

with or without Rooney england will not win euro 2012


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> with or without Rooney england will not win euro 2012


FORZA ITALIA!!.......


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> FORZA ITALIA!!.......


that's right


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> with or without Rooney england will not win euro 2012


Well obviously not as no-one's beating Spain or Germany, but we've got a better chance of going further in the tournament with Rooney.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FORZA AUSTRALIA

we're a good chance this year :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> FORZA AUSTRALIA
> 
> we're a good chance this year :side:


reminds me of the time rey mysterio was on SSN and said he was disappointed that Mexico didnt make it into Euro 2008


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well let's hope england don't get spain/holland from pot 1 and one of the bigger teams in pot 3.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> FORZA ITALIA!!.......





Nitromalta said:


> that's right


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA MALTA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> reminds me of the time rey mysterio was on SSN and said he was disappointed that Mexico didnt make it into Euro 2008


i was hoping someone else remembered that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Well let's hope england don't get spain/holland from pot 1 and one of the bigger teams in pot 3.


As long as we avoid Spain/Holland and France, i'll be happy. Would be an enormous bonus to get one of the hosts.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> As long as we avoid Spain/Holland and France, i'll be happy. Would be an enormous bonus to get one of the hosts.


Current pots (based on expected qualifiers)

Germany, spain, holland, Italy/_Portugal_

Italy _Croatia_, England, France 

Denmark, Sweden, greece, Russia

_Estonia, montenegro_

Poland Group A
Ukraine Group d.

group id like
Holland
italy
Sweden
Estonia

Spain
england
Russia
ukraine

Germany
France
Denmark
Montenegro

Portugal
Greece
Croatia
Poland


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought pot A was Ukraine, Poland, Holland, Spain?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^Those aren't the pots, or so I saw on the espn site.


*Pot 1*
Poland (Hosts)
Ukraine (Hosts)
Spain (Holders)
Netherlands

*Pot 2*
Germany
Italy
England
Russia (Can drop into pot 3 if Croatia win both play off matches)

*Pot 3*
Croatia/Turkey (Croatia can move into pot 2 if they win both play off matches)
Greece
Sweden
Denmark (Drop into pot 4 if Portugal qualify)

*Pot 4*
Portugal/Bosnia (Portugal will be pot 3 but Bosnia will be pot 4)
France (Can rise into pot 3 if both Croatia and Portugal are eliminated)
Winner or Ireland/Estonia game locked in
Winner of Czech R/Montenegro locked in


I think that's it anyway.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> I thought pot A was Ukraine, Poland, Holland, Spain?


Thought the hosts both went into pot D. Like at the world cup. 

Looking at the fixture your right Poland have taken position A1 and ukraine have taken D1.

Portugal overtake Italy if they qualify though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So basically we need to avoid France from pot 4 at all costs, and Portugal from pot 3 (they're bad, but they're our bogey team), unless we get Poland or Ukraine from pot A, in which case it doesn't matter if we get better pot 3 or 4 teams.

Basically once we get out of the group stage, my expectations lower and I can really enjoy the tournament.

When is the draw?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

from those pots id love

Spain
England
Portugal
France


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd prefer:

Spain
England
Greece
Ireland

or

Ukraine
England
Portugal
Ireland

If we get Poland or Ukraine, we shouldn't have many problems getting through, as it's unlikely we'll get both Portugal and France. When/If we get out of the group, I don't care who we play. There's nothing like big game joy/heartbreak, so bring on anyone. As long as Rooney doesn't get sent off or Hart breaks his hand.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Spain England Portugal ireland would be very tasty with the locality of the pairings. So many different dynamics that are interesting why i love the euros.

to piss me off we'll get Poland England Denmark Czech Rep


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Gunner14 said:


> Thought the hosts both went into pot D. Like at the world cup.


Weren't South Africa in the first pot? I was pissed that France got the easy draw with them instead of an actual heavyweight. Not that it mattered in the end because France were hopeless. 



Seb said:


> When is the draw?


Beginning of December.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

It dosen't matter what the groups will be, no matter what Denmark will be victorious in the end! 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah1992


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder if the quality of the opposition we get in our group will make Capello question whether or not to take Rooney. There are some people already questioning whether we should take him, and considering he'll miss all the group games and maybe a 4th game if we appeal unsuccessfully, it does raise an issue as to whether he should go or not.

As it's Rooney, *the head screams he should go* but he will be taking up an extra place that may go unused and we may need an extra striker if one gets injured. It does send a bad message to the other squad players too that he's gone even though he's not available for the entire group campaign.

It's an interesting one and you can see the shitstorm either way. If he goes and we go out at the group stage, it'll be like "why did he take Rooney when he couldn't play?"


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Poland, Germany, Russia & France (Group WW2!)

Ukraine, England, Sweden & Ireland

Spain, Italy, Greece & Cech Rep

Holland, Croatia, Portugal & Denmark

My picks based on the groups Steamed Hams posted.


BTW, Rooney deserved the ban and I can't see why people like Phil Neville are complaining on twitter. He lost the ball couldn't win it back and lashed out, his temprement has improved over the years but that was a brain fade.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I wonder if the quality of the opposition we get in our group will make Capello question whether or not to take Rooney. There are some people already questioning whether we should take him, and considering he'll miss all the group games and maybe a 4th game if we appeal unsuccessfully, it does raise an issue as to whether he should go or not.
> 
> As it's Rooney, *the head screams he should go* but he will be taking up an extra place that may go unused and we may need an extra striker if one gets injured. It does send a bad message to the other squad players too that he's gone even though he's not available for the entire group campaign.
> 
> It's an interesting one and you can see the shitstorm either way. If he goes and we go out at the group stage, it'll be like "why did he take Rooney when he couldn't play?"


Argentina would still take Messi. Portugal would still take Ronaldo. Spain would still take Iniesta and Xavi. Hell, they even took a damaged Torres to the World Cup and he isn't even that important to them.

England has to take Rooney. But I do understand it's a risk.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

We don't have to take Rooney at all they guy f~cked up at every tournament he's ever played in. 

leave him home take a striking 4 of Sturridge, Welbeck, Defoe, Bent. we're most likely only going to play 1 anyway. After the 7 games (including friendlies) the 11 will be settled and it would be stupid to bring Rooney in just to help us lose the Quarter final.

Send Rooney to the Olympics to help our u23's win gold.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> We don't have to take Rooney at all they guy f~cked up at every tournament he's ever played in.
> 
> leave him home take a striking 4 of Sturridge, Welbeck, Defoe, Bent. we're most likely only going to play 1 anyway. After the 7 games (including friendlies) the 11 will be settled and it would be stupid to bring Rooney in just to help us lose the Quarter final.
> 
> Send Rooney to the Olympics to help our u23's win gold.


erm euro 2004? he was easily england's best player in that tournament, and probably would have been top scorer if he hadnt have got injured


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Lets not take our best player because he was poor at 2 previous tournaments and replace him with Defoe.

I'm sure that's how managers think. Although Gunner sharing the same opinion as Stan Collymore comes as no surprise.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stan Collymore, what a player (I'm not talking on the field either)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Stan Collymore, what a player (I'm not talking on the field either)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Seb said:


>


Apparently banged Sharon Stone


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Thought the hosts both went into pot D. Like at the world cup.
> 
> Looking at the fixture your right Poland have taken position A1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Good ole' Poland.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I bet at least one newspapers headline when Germany arrives for euro 2012 will be: Germany invades Poland again


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

united_07 said:


> erm euro 2004? he was easily england's best player in that tournament, and probably would have been top scorer if he hadnt have got injured





Vader13 said:


> Lets not take our best player because he was poor at 2 previous tournaments and replace him with Defoe.
> 
> I'm sure that's how managers think. Although Gunner sharing the same opinion as Stan Collymore comes as no surprise.


Whats Stan Collymore got to do with it. I wouldnt have Rooney in my england squad at all ever whether fully fit or not and have said that my entire time in this forum. Because aswell as being an immature little child. He drops way too deep to be a lone CF and with the limited amount of talent around him. It unbalances the side and makes us easy to defend against.

Im not knocking Wayne Rooney as a footballer he has exceptional talent when he keeps his head but England need to play to a system our system would have to have 3 CM's as we don't posses enough quality to have two and i don't feel we have enough support to get the best out of Rooney so should try other avenues. We've won fuck all with him so wheres the harm in trying something new.

But the thought of trying something new will be too much to comprehend for the members of this forum.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Most times rooney plays in a tournament for england he's pretty crap in the first half of the season for united.

He will go to euro 2012 but if he didn't i would not give a shit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Im not knocking Wayne Rooney as a footballer he has exceptional talent when he keeps his head but *England need to play to a system our system would have to have 3 CM's as we don't posses enough quality to have two* and i don't feel we have enough support to get the best out of Rooney so should try other avenues. We've won fuck all with him so wheres the harm in trying something new.


Precisely.

If the World Cup taught is anything it's that we have to play 3 central midfielders or we'll just get dominated in the middle of the park. We're lightyears behind other teams like Spain who have their midfield trio, and for me Rooney doesn't work as the lone striker either.

Yes he's quality but our shape has to be right if we're going to compete at the Euros. There's no getting round the fact Rooney was a disgrace was at the World Cup against a lot lesser teams than we'll face next summer. He didn't look at all threatening against Slovenia & Algeria as well as USA & Germany. Going with a midfield three consisting of any from Parker, Wilshere, Cleverley, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner with Young, Johnson or Walcott supporting on the flanks with an Agbonlahor, Bent, Welbeck or Sturridge wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like to see Wilshere, Parker, Cleverley in cm with young, welbeck, sturridge as the front 3 or adam johnson and young either side of welbeck or sturridge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

midfield missing garry the great barry


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> midfield missing garry the great barry


There's a reason for that. He's missing because he went missing in the World Cup, especially the Germany game with the rest of our midfield. Oh and because he's shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's the future of england. him, gerrard, lampard and big man to lead england to the 2022 world cup and beyond


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

:lmao what a ridiculous headline, so he isnt allowed to smile now


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's far too ugly to smile.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

-KA- said:


> I like your confidence, but I'm also confident. Serbia, Slovenia, NIR all came in with that attitude


True, but none of those nations had SEAN ST LEDGER.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Jonathan Walters, the happy shamrock, is gonna rape some Estonians.


Surely if anyone will be doing the raping, it will be Long-Cox.

AMIRITE?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I was looking over Argentina’s NT, and I can’t help but think how good they should be. Imagine a starting 11 of:

Messi ©
Tevez
Aguero
Banega
Mascherano
Cambiasso
Zanetti
Burdisso
G.Militio
Zabaleta
Romero

They could go 4-3-3 or 4-2-1-2-1

Rest of the squad:

Higuain, Di Maria, Gutierrez, Rodriguez, Zarate, Lavezzi, Piatti, Gago, Demichelis, Heinze, Carrizo, Andujar

Unfortunately, a few of those players won’t be around in 2014, but they should be helping Messi and co. in establishing a winning culture now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lolargentina.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Not much to lol about on paper. I haven't even included JRR, who's still a dominant player. I just fear he'd slow the pace down when guys like Messi, Tevez, Aguero and Piatti just want to run rings around you. He's a freak at controlling a game, though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You also forgot Pastore. Probably wouldn't include Diego Milito anymore though.

I think they should play Lavezzi - Higuain - Messi as a front 3. I would say Di Maria on the right and Messi in the middle, but Di Maria is nowhere near as good as some of the other attacking players they have. It's very difficult to leave Aguero out.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Not really a fan of Pastore. Yeah, I’d only have G. Militio in my ideal squad. 

They’ve got to start with Messi, Tevez and Aguero IMO. You can’t leave any of them out. Messi in the middle, the other two either side of him. Then, I think I’d have Zarate ahead of Lavezzi in the rotation. They have an abundance of skilful diminutive players. Piatti would be my impact player.

I love a MF of Banega, Mascherano and Cambiasso. That was the exact same engine room that gave Spain a 4-1 defeat after the WC. Gago slots in off the bench.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Higuain should be playing over Tevez, no question. Better player, and more importantly, has been a better player for Argentina.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Not much to lol about on paper. I haven't even included JRR, who's still a dominant player. I just fear he'd slow the pace down when guys like Messi, Tevez, Aguero and Piatti just want to run rings around you. He's a freak at controlling a game, though.


They have missed him though, as they haven't been very good since he left.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Also, Gabby Milito is poor, every time I saw him play for Barca he made mistakes. Guardiola had no faith in him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Higuian will be ahead of Tevez. Higuian has a pretty stellar goal scoring record for Argentina.

The midfield is the problem area. If we go 4-3-3, then I'd include Masch as the defensive midfield guy, Banega in the middle, and Pastore in the CAM position.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You can't drop Cambiasso. He's been Argentina's best player of the past 10 years (or at least second to Riquelme).

The defence is the problem area for Argentina.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> Higuain should be playing over Tevez, no question. Better player, and more importantly, has been a better player for Argentina.


Messi should be in the thick of the action right in front of goal. There’s no way Higuain would be a better option to the left or right of him than Tevez. You think Higuain is better than Tevez? Jesus! It’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it but… IMO the only Argentinian better than Tevez is Messi.



Joel said:


> They have missed him though, as they haven't been very good since he left.


I agree, but I would like to play these up-tempo guys together. See how that goes.



Seb said:


> Also, Gabby Milito is poor, every time I saw him play for Barca he made mistakes. Guardiola had no faith in him.


Would you prefer Demichelis? I have him in my squad, but there is no doubt that he can be garbage. I probably should have considered Samuel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tell AYALA to put his boots back on and come out of retirement.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mascherano has been a beast at centre back for Barca, play him there and then have the likes of Cambiasso and Banega in midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we were picking a team for argentina to play right now, higuain needs to be ahead of tevez. he hasn't played for a month. higuain is in superb form.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Plus, I hear Tevez has become quite attached to the bench.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Messi should be in the thick of the action right in front of goal. There’s no way Higuain would be a better option to the left or right of him than Tevez. You think Higuain is better than Tevez? Jesus! It’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it but… IMO the only Argentinian better than Tevez is Messi.


Tevez has been pants for Argentina, did you watch Argentina at the World Cup, or even the build up to the World Cup? Higuain is pretty much the only Argentinian striker with a decent goal scoring record. He is also in superb form at the moment, he got 3 hat-tricks in 4 games, and he & Messi completely destroyed Chile. In terms of ability, Tevez is probably the fourth best Argentinian striker after Messi, Higuain, and Aguero - but then you've got to consider the way they play, 1 striker and 2 wingers, 2 strikers with Messi behind them (what they did at the World Cup), or just 3 strikers? I'd go with the first - Messi is capable of playing on the right wing, Lavezzi is the best left winger in Argentina, and then it's between Higuain and Aguero as to who plays in the middle. Crazy that Tevez is their 4th best striker, yet is easily a top 10 striker in the world, but Argentina still suck.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> Tevez has been pants for Argentina, did you watch Argentina at the World Cup, or even the build up to the World Cup? Higuain is pretty much the only Argentinian striker with a decent goal scoring record. He is also in superb form at the moment, he got 3 hat-tricks in 4 games, and he & Messi completely destroyed Chile. In terms of ability, Tevez is probably the fourth best Argentinian striker after Messi, Higuain, and Aguero - but then you've got to consider the way they play, 1 striker and 2 wingers, 2 strikers with Messi behind them (what they did at the World Cup), or just 3 strikers? I'd go with the first - Messi is capable of playing on the right wing, Lavezzi is the best left winger in Argentina, and then it's between Higuain and Aguero as to who plays in the middle. Crazy that Tevez is their 4th best striker, yet is easily a top 10 striker in the world, but Argentina still suck.


 I’m from the school of thought that believes you should fix something when it’s broken. If a team is playing ass, I don’t care about the one player that stands out. All Higuain can do is tap the ball in. Messi, Tevez and Aguero form a front line that can pop up all over the field. I’m not looking for a goal sneak, I’m looking for a high work rate. Argentina should be dominating possession against all opposition. Higuain isn’t nearly half as good on the ball as Tevez. You want to talk about goal scoring records? Pick Crouch ahead of Rooney whenever you name your team. You won’t? Well, it’s the same for Higuain. Tevez is easily a top 10 player in the world (not just a striker), on his day.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

In the Argentina & Real team it works to have Higuain the centre piece of a forward three as finishing is his main attribute. When he's got Ronaldo & Messi feeding him, it's not exactly difficult to score goals especially in La Liga with Real. There's no way in hell Higuain could've done what Tevez did for City last season, carrying the entire team and winning games pretty much all by himself.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Romero

Zabaleta - Mascherano - Burdisso - Zanetti

Banega - Cambiasso

Pastore

Messi - Higuain - Di Maria*​
That'd be my Argentina team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd probably have that team with zanetti in over insua.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Does Zanetti still play internationals? I'd have him too then.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless he retired after copa america (i dont think he did) then yeah he still does


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mascherano at centre back? It might work at Barca but never at major tournaments for Argentina.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Mascherano at centre back? It might work at Barca but never at major tournaments for Argentina.


Mascherano is better at centre back then any of the other available options.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cb would be out of masch/burdisso/otamendi really. there's no exceptional argentine cb's. can only work with what you have


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Take out Mascherano and you're left with trash like Demichelis.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dependent on how he goes at benfica garay could also be in contention.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Heel said:


> Mascherano is better at centre back then any of the other available options.


I agree.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Heel said:


> *Romero
> 
> Zabaleta - Mascherano - Burdisso - Zanetti
> 
> ...



Jonas plays left back for Argentina and is exceptional. I wouldnt drop him for Zanetti and deffinatly not for Insua,



Heel said:


> Does Zanetti still play internationals? I'd have him too then.


He retired after being left out of the 2010 world cup squad but then came back after Maradona left. The crap boss that didnt last long in between brought him back but i don't think the new boss has included him.

Current squad has Jonas and a Marcos Roja in as the Left backs.

Also there is alot of praise in Argentina for Fredirico Fernandez a young CB napoli are waiting for a work permit for and with the only other Argie CB's being Demichilis, Burdisso and Garay he'll probably be a 1st choice by 2012.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassano will have a heart operation and will be out for 6 months and Rossi last week had a ligaments injury both out for 6 months probably they will miss euro 2012, our 1st choice strikers are out


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It'll take Rossi quite a bit to get back to his best I'd imagine too. ACL injuries are very serious, and I don't think he'll be too confident on it for quite a bit after his return.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Evra dropped for France squad. Koscielny called up. Brilliant from Blanc. Thoroughly deserved.

If they played as a unit more, they could be contenders, make no doubt about it.

Lloris

Sagna - Sakho - Mexes - Mathieu 

M'Vila - Matuidi
Martin or Gourcuff 

Ribery - Benzema - Nasri​
That team could be class, and considering there are a lot of options up front they could change it up a lot.

It isn't as good as Germany/Spain, but will cause problems for any team, and there quality runs throughout the team, not just one specific area.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you blanc.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...ing-poppy-symbols-on-shirts-in-spain-friendly

:no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Terry is currently under investigation by the Metropolitan police over allegations that he racially abused Anton Ferdinand, the QPR defender.
> “I think he is innocent until proved guilty,’’ said Capello. “For this reason I selected him.’’ Capello claimed he had not experienced racism in England.
> “I never see. I never heard. I never found racism problems in England football. The fans never boo. Never. Racist problems between the players do not exist in my experience.’’
> On Friday, Capello convened with members of the FA’s Club England board, David Bernstein, Alex Horne, Sir Trevor Brooking and Adrian Bevington. “We spoke about John Terry,” the Italian said.
> ...


so terry is staying in the team. Ferdinand should really retire from international football at this stage if he wants to prolong his club career.

Interesting to see where capello plays Jones, probably just in front of the defence, similar to how he played against liverpool.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> *Evra dropped for France squad. Koscielny called up. Brilliant from Blanc. Thoroughly deserved.*


I know on both counts too i.e. Kos deserving the call up and Evra deserving to be dropped. I know its only a friendly but bit of poetic justice for Evra considering how many times he has slagged off Arsenal and their players.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i know, brilliant. evra's such a cunt, and now koscielny, who was apparently shit last season has been called up now. great move from blanc. i actually believe koscielny can break into that centre back position for France come the Euros. He needs to keep concentrating and keep up this form first.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

He has been excellent for Arsenal this season so far. Struggled a bit last term but now looks much more settled and assured. He is a much better candidate as Verms' long term CB partner than Slowslacker or Djourou based on current form. 

If he can translate his Arsenal form to France then I agree, there is a decent chance he will be a starting fixture for the French, come the Euros.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

AOC shortlisted for the England squad. Very interesting. More consistent playing time, and Capello will have an interesting choice to make come the Euros.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> Evra dropped for France squad. Koscielny called up. Brilliant from Blanc. Thoroughly deserved.
> 
> If they played as a unit more, they could be contenders, make no doubt about it.
> 
> ...


That team would be great but Blanc is not going to go with this one. He will play Abidal, Clichy or Evra over Mathieu as LB. Matuidi won't be in the first XI either, Cabaye, Diaby and Diarra are ahead of him in Blanc's mind. As for Gourcuff or Martin, obviously he will go with Gourcuff, he fucking loves the guy. Even when he was shit with Lyon he kept him in the first XI.

I'd rather see Menez on the left and Nasri with Cabaye in central midfield with M'Vila behind them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

seems like another case like walcott again, chamberlain has only made one sub appearance in the league so far.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It will be utterly ridiculous if Chamberlain is put in the squad having played just 30 minutes of Premiership football. How many starts has he actually had for Arsenal? Granted he might've scored a few goals in the under-21's but neither teams were average at best. If Wenger doesn't consider him ready for the Premiership, how can he get in he England squad?!

Ashley Young, Adam Johnson, Aaron Lennon, Shaun Wright-Phillips & Jermaine Pennant to think of a few all deserve to be in there ahead of him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really. Capello probably wants to try him out to see how he fares. Friendlies don't mean much anyway, he will gain far more gauging Chamberlain's talents in training than re-affirming everyone's beliefs that all other English wingers are average. If he doesn't play much for Arsenal it will be stupid to include him in the Euros, but if he gets quite a few starts and he does well then I would prefer him playing than someone extremely average like Pennant.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd prefer England to play with 10 men than play AOC.

He needs to be left the fuck alone to grow and develop away from the overhyping media. 
not going to happen but id be delighted if for the next 6 years i never saw a single news paper aricle or single mention at all about him. Just leave the poor boy alone to grow away from the spotlight 10 games a season for arsenal just to slowly intergrate him. 

Typical english retardation in wanting too much too soon from a raw player who should have been left at southampton.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

dannysimpson12 Danny Simpson 
Its being spoken about that I may be called up for The England Squad, b such an Honour to represent my country.

:lmao is he being serious?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Not really. Capello probably wants to try him out to see how he fares. Friendlies don't mean much anyway, he will gain far more gauging Chamberlain's talents in training than re-affirming everyone's beliefs that all other English wingers are average. If he doesn't play much for Arsenal it will be stupid to include him in the Euros, but if he gets quite a few starts and he does well then I would prefer him playing than someone extremely average like Pennant.





Gunner14 said:


> I'd prefer England to play with 10 men than play AOC.
> 
> He needs to be left the fuck alone to grow and develop away from the overhyping media.
> not going to happen but id be delighted if for the next 6 years i never saw a single news paper aricle or single mention at all about him. Just leave the poor boy alone to grow away from the spotlight 10 games a season for arsenal just to slowly intergrate him.
> ...


Exactly.

Picking him would be spitting in the face of the players who have been playing pretty much week in week out in the Premiership trying to earn their place. He doesn't deserve to be included whatsoever, not yet. He's not started a single game in the Premiership. To even be talking about him being included is ridiculous, friendly or not.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> dannysimpson12 Danny Simpson
> Its being spoken about that I may be called up for The England Squad, b such an Honour to represent my country.
> 
> :lmao is he being serious?


:lmao



Nige™ said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Picking him would be spitting in the face of the players who have been playing pretty much week in week out in the Premiership trying to earn their place. He doesn't deserve to be included whatsoever, not yet. He's not started a single game in the Premiership. To even be talking about him being included is ridiculous, friendly or not.


He's on the shortlist, so yes it's worthy of debate. I dont't fully agree with it but I see where Capello is coming from in the long run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer, I'm sure you was against people saying Cleverly should be called up.

Damn hypocrite


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally Prandelli selected the best Right back in Italy Abate, time for Maggio to go on the bench, now with the absence of Cassano and Rossi it is time for Balotelli to step up and be the star of the team


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team



> Hart, Carson, Stockdale; GJohnson, Walker, Jones, Cahill, Jagielka, Terry, Lescott, ACole, Baines;
> Parker, Barry, Lampard, Rodwell, Milner, Downing, AJohnson, Walcott;
> Bent Zamora Agbonlahor Sturridge Welbeck.


dont know why richards has been left out, good to see sturridge in there

altough capello has already said jones will play in midfield, i wouldnt mind seeing something like this

hart

walker
cahill
jones
baines

milner
parker
rodwell

sturridge
welbeck
a johnson


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Micah Richards is miles better than Johnson, what's going on?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rodwell fully deserves his call-up, if only for the way he bounced back from the Suarez incident. The fucking llama could have absolutely shattered his confidence. 

Still he's played well, I'm quite surprised that Ferdinand was dropped based on form but Jagielka wasn't, IMHO.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao Capello. 

No Micah, but you include Johnson? Fuck off. 

Glad Gabby's got his call-up, he deserves it, although I didn't want him there cos of the injury risk.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Stringer, I'm sure you was against people saying Cleverly should be called up.
> 
> Damn hypocrite


To a qualifier 8*D I'm not bothered in the slightest if he did or didn't get a call up (AOC), because I would understand why Capello did it if he called him up. I'm not in support or against it. 



united_07 said:


> England team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That team is so laughably average. It really is embarassing when you compare it to other XIs.



Magsimus said:


> Micah Richards is miles better than Johnson, what's going on?


Exactly. Hopefully Walker starts.



ßen said:


> :lmao Capello.
> 
> No Micah, but you include Johnson? Fuck off.
> 
> Glad Gabby's got his call-up, he deserves it, although I didn't want him there cos of the injury risk.


Gabby definitely deserved it, agree there. 

Capello with shocking selections again, barely picking anyone on form.



Got a feeling we'll get a few injuries in this break. RvP and Vermaelen vulnerable at the moment. Laughable Jenkinson didn't get a call up to the England U-21 side. Can only think that there is some conflict with Finland, probably having already played for their U21 side. Although I'm sure Frimpong has played for two U-21 sides.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Got a feeling we'll get a few injuries in this break. RvP and Vermaelen vulnerable at the moment. Laughable Jenkinson didn't get a call up to the England U-21 side. Can only think that there is some conflict with Finland, probably having already played for their U21 side. Although I'm sure Frimpong has played for two U-21 sides.


Whens Frimpong played in the Under 21's??? He got called up never got on the pitch then cried off saying he's going playing for Ghana.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Johnson hasn't been good since returning from injury. Don't understand how Micah isn't there over him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

D'Angelo said:


> To a qualifier 8*D I'm not bothered in the slightest if he did or didn't get a call up (AOC), because I would understand why Capello did it if he called him up. I'm not in support or against it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenkinson? Stop trolling.

And whilst what united 07 posted won't be the starting line up, I don't see what is so 'embarrasing' about it. The entire defence (plus Hart) and Parker would walk into the Arsenal team. And Arsenal are the greatest team in the world according to Van Basten. Clearly you're just annoyed that Wenger wouldn't pay the money required to sign Parker and Cahill. And now you have that liabilty Mertesacker instead lolz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no problem with micah not playing for a joke friendly. fuck that, play barry.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*former England captain Barry.

I don't think this is a joke friendly, it's England vs Spain at Wembley. There have been some good competitive friendlies recently involving England- vs Ghana and France (not together holla). Also, England vs Argentina a few years back was really good (before WC 2006 I think).

A friendly might suit Spain better though, the last time the two sides met at a tournament...










...Spain got knocked out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

its a joke friendly because im not a pom


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

No Man City game for you next weekend 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Jenkinson? Stop trolling.
> 
> And whilst what united 07 posted won't be the starting line up, I don't see what is so 'embarrasing' about it. The entire defence (plus Hart) and Parker would walk into the Arsenal team. And Arsenal are the greatest team in the world according to Van Basten. Clearly you're just annoyed that Wenger wouldn't pay the money required to sign Parker and Cahill. And now you have that liabilty Mertesacker instead lolz


He deserves the call up... What other decent U-21 RBs are there? Kelly is better, and I've never seen Flanagan play edit: maybe once, against Arsenal, or was that kelly?

Hart would get in. Baines would get in. Cahill and Walker aren't close to the first team, and Jones is on the edge too, but would probably get in at the moment until verm-kos make it their own. Parker isn't as good as Song either, for Arsenal anyway. Cahill is an average defender, he would be 4th choice for us.

That team is meh. The defence is probably the best thing about it, and even that is just good. France, Holland, Spain, Germany, Brazil and Argentina all have far better teams. Just look at our previous games and tell me the performances haven't been flat, uninspiring and plain average.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> He deserves the call up... What other decent U-21 RBs are there? Kelly is better, and I've never seen Flanagan play.
> 
> Hart would get in. Baines would get in. Cahill and Walker aren't close to the first team, and Jones is on the edge too. Parker isn't as good as Song either, for Arsenal anyway. Cahill is an average defender, he would be 4th choice for us.
> 
> *That team is meh. The defence is probably the best thing about it, and even that is just good. France, Holland, Spain, Germany, Brazil and Argentina all have far better teams*.


yes, but this isnt a full strength england team, missing players like rooney, young, wilshere, ferdinand, cleverley, smalling, gerrard etc


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cahill would easily be above per non existent markingsacker.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Why? Because he's English and he is way over hyped beyond how good he actually is? The last time I watched Bolton, 3 weeks ago iirc, he was all over the place and didn't have a clue about where he was supposed to be. Per is better, barring the blip against Chelsea he has been solid. If Cahill was German he'd be playing for a mid table side there, too. He's good for a back up. Compare his caps with Per for respective countries. Yeah.

I understand that England are without their best players but it doesn't change that the XI this week that will probably play is average, both in names and overall play. I don't even know what our XI is. Hart, Wilshere, Terry, Cole and Rooney seem to be the only dead certs, and maybe Parker. Capello fucks around a lot.

Goalkeepers: Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), José Reina (Liverpool), Víctor Valdés (Barcelona)

Defenders: Sergio Ramos, Álvaro Arbeloa (both Real Madrid), Carlos Puyol, Gerard Piqué (both Barcelona), Jordi Alba, Raúl Albiol (both Valencia), Ignacio Monreal (Malaga)

Midfielders: Xavi Hernández (Barcelona), Xabi Alonso (Real Madrid), Sergio Busquets (Barcelona), Santi Cazorla (Malaga), Javier Martínez (Athletic Bilbao), Cesc Fábregas, Andrés Iniesta (both Barcelona)

Forwards: David Villa (Barcelona), David Silva (Manchester City), Fernando Torres (Chelsea), Fernando Llorente (Athletic Bilbao), Juan Mata (Chelsea), Jesús Navas (Sevilla)


Spain have Casillas, Valdes & Reina. We have Hart, Carson and Stockdale. ENGLAND

Remember, CAHILL is playing against those players. Terry falling over himself too. Better prepare the lulz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer, you seriously need to stop changing your words, because you wasn't hating on Cahill when you was linked with him.

I agree that the England team is uninspiring though. Even if the players missing were included, they still suck, because England don't play well as a team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if Per knows where he should be, but it sure does take him a long time getting there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

england is gonna win. we got sturridge!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Why? Because he's English and he is way over hyped beyond how good he actually is? The last time I watched Bolton, 3 weeks ago iirc, he was all over the place and didn't have a clue about where he was supposed to be. Per is better, barring the blip against Chelsea he has been solid. If Cahill was German he'd be playing for a mid table side there, too. He's good for a back up. Compare his caps with Per for respective countries. Yeah.
> 
> I understand that England are without their best players but it doesn't change that the XI this week that will probably play is average, both in names and overall play. I don't even know what our XI is. Hart, Wilshere, Terry, Cole and Rooney seem to be the only dead certs, and maybe Parker. Capello fucks around a lot.
> 
> ...


no, because per is german and overhyped, slow as fuck and cant position himself to save his life. 

there's no point trying to push the he's overhyped cos he's english on someone who isnt english btw. cahill is a good defender who is a better player than per. you had no qualms about him being linked to arsenal as joel said.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mertersacker was pretty great a few years back. But now, forget it. I'd rather pick Badstuber over him on the german national team. which loew is already doing.

i mean he was always pretty slow but my god, he really declined compared to how he used to be. Still pretty solid though if there are fast enough guys to help out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA ITALY

FORZA MALTA

FORZA NITROMALTA


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol at Song being better than Parker.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Stringer, you seriously need to stop changing your words, because you wasn't hating on Cahill when you was linked with him.
> 
> I agree that the England team is uninspiring though. Even if the players missing were included, they still suck, because England don't play well as a team.


I'd still happily take him in January for a small fee or in the summer for free. It's only been this year where I have taken a bit more interest in him, and he really isn't that special.



Kiz said:


> no, because per is german and overhyped, slow as fuck and cant position himself to save his life.
> 
> there's no point trying to push the he's overhyped cos he's english on someone who isnt english btw. cahill is a good defender who is a better player than per. you had no qualms about him being linked to arsenal as joel said.


You still support an English team, so hype from the media and the league in general will definitely effect your opinion of a player. Germans are barely overhyped at all here. Most pundits were saying Germany had an average squad for the 2010 WC. 

I guess you just watched the Blackburn and Chelsea games right? A few days after the Chelsea game he had a good game vs. Marseille. There's a video somewhere on YT, and most of the time his positioning is spot on, I'm not quite sure how you can say that. He has been solid most of the games he has played here, barring those two. Give him a chance at least, he was signed on deadline day and has barely been here two months, it's dumb to write a player off arriving in a new country, adjusting to a new pace. He doesn't have 78 caps for Germany at 26 for no reason. His aerial ability when under pressure is surprisingly his weakest asset, he reads the game quite well. He is quite good at heading the ball coming into the box but isn't the best off set pieces. Him playing the ball out of the back isn't that good either. How many goals that we have conceded can you put down to his pace? Hardly none, most are because of his poor arial ability under pressure.



redeadening said:


> mertersacker was pretty great a few years back. But now, forget it. I'd rather pick Badstuber over him on the german national team. which loew is already doing.
> 
> i mean he was always pretty slow but my god, he really declined compared to how he used to be. Still pretty solid though if there are fast enough guys to help out


I always find it funny that Terry is the benchmark of a great defender, then Mertesacker is criticised of his pace. Per has a higher top speed, and is only slower in short distance areas. Agree with the second point though, a more mobile centre back beside him helps a lot. Him partnering Squilacci would be a disaster.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is howedes in the frame for germany at the back or is he having a shit season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> I always find it funny that Terry is the benchmark of a great defender, then Mertesacker is criticised of his pace. Per has a higher top speed, and is only slower in short distance areas. Agree with the second point though, a more mobile centre back beside him helps a lot. Him partnering Squilacci would be a disaster.


Terry is faster than mertersacker. he beat him to that header didnt he 8*D

but yeah, both guys have speed problems. Problem is merter's height doesnt help with this speed thing and Terry's partner's since carvalho left havent been that fast. or stable in luiz's case

But come on, whats the value of long terms runs in defending? Its all short bursts and good timing

As for Germany, the current backline is Boateng RB, Hummels and Badstuber CB, and Lahm LB

which is fantastic, seeing as asides from hummels, theyre all bayern guys including Neuer. With Bastien holding the line id struggle to find someone who can pierce that defence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> I always find it funny that Terry is the benchmark of a great defender, then Mertesacker is criticised of his pace. Per has a higher top speed, and is only slower in short distance areas. Agree with the second point though, a more mobile centre back beside him helps a lot. Him partnering Squilacci would be a disaster.


Terry was a great defender in 04-05 & 05-06, but no other time, imo. He has just been good to very good.. He is slow (as we all know) and has been beaten 1 on 1 too many times. His organisation skills are very good, usually dependable in the air and was once a very good reader of the game.

He's inspirational to Chelsea though. Can't take that from him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely, but it does frustrate when pundits describe him as god like and pan Per for his speed. Per is more clumsy in the box when getting over short distances, more than outright slow. Thing is, we need someone quick with playing such a high line, once a ball is played over the top Per is going to be lost. We've dealt with that reasonably well so far this season, usually Koscielny mopping up. Both Verm and Kos are comfortably better, I'm not painting him as a class defender, there are a lot of players better.

As for Song being better than Parker, for Arsenal he is absolutely. He fits us like a glove in the middle. Not going to argue if someone thinks he is better individually, as I can see why, even though I don't agree.

Germany's defence is fantastic. Munich have really stepped up their defensive game and that only helps Germany. It's where they have the edge over Argentina, a far superior defence and play like a team. The really annoying thing is, is that Hummels was on Munich's books a few years back and with him Bayern would have the 5 defenders and Schweini. Couple that with Muller and Gomez and you would have had 8 first team players. And Khedira, Ozil and Gotze. Stupid strong team. Reus, Podolski, Schurrle, Kroos, Klose, Howedes and Schmelzer are all great players too. I just really, really hope they develop another striker soon. Luckily they have a world class striker in Gomez, but I don't see too many outrageous young strikers coming through.

FourFourTom FourFourTom
Mario Balotelli is in Liverpool watching WWE wrestling as we speak. He's wearing a Man City shirt with his own name on the back. Classic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well there is andre schurrle. He's young but very promising.

And you know how these germans rise to the occasion in the national team. It brings out the best in them. Plus, in time maybe muller could transition into main striker with gotze down the right


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That English team looks so cray.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

How the fuck Mertesacker gets ahead of Huth in the German squad I'll never know. 

:lmao at Balotelli


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mario is in italy..........


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> Terry was a great defender in 04-05 & 05-06, but no other time, imo. He has just been good to very good.. He is slow (as we all know) and has been beaten 1 on 1 too many times. His organisation skills are very good, usually dependable in the air and was once a very good reader of the game.
> 
> He's inspirational to Chelsea though. Can't take that from him.


Bunch of racists. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> I'd still happily take him in January for a small fee or in the summer for free. It's only been this year where I have taken a bit more interest in him, and he really isn't that special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












nice double standards


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller can easily transition into a striker, tho with Gomez as he is and Klose still active, they don't need anybody else atm.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiz said:


> nice double standards


nice generalization...i wasn't even here when he joined 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Who was on Dzeko's tail?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The media were saying he was average etc. Happens all the time if new players don't make instant impact.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Like De Gea? That one was absolutely moronic.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Like De Gea? That one was absolutely moronic.


With De Gea the media has been proven right for once. They said his catching is poor and it will take him a while to adjust to the more physical style of corners in the Premiership and it is doing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, but they kept acting like he would lose games for United and he was "weak link". It was really silly.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

De Gea has been solid after the Tottenham game really and has been one of the reasons we've remained in the game at times. His performance against Stoke was his best performance so far this season after the pundits were predicting he'd struggle against a team like Stoke. If it wasn't for him, we could have lost that game. He was also sensational against Liverpool and a contender for Man of the Match in that game. 

He's a fantastic shot stopper and he's much more confident when the defence passes back to him and his distribution it spot on. He has done alright catching balls when they are crossed in but he does get beaten to the ball at times and doesn't win it when he should. He hasn't been that effective on corners and seems to leave it to the others to knock it out of the box but other than that, he's been solid since mid-September time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Media can fuckoff bunch of bellends. they always have some criticism whether it be of dzeko, de gea etc etc half of them have never kicked a ball.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

im hoping that when an england player scores they have a t-shirt underneath there top with a big picture of blatters mug and a caption beneath saying:

_"Why always England ?"_


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Man, today five chilean players were suspended and will be punished because they were drinking until 22:45. Problem is they have the limit to 22:00.

Jorge Valdivia.
Arturo Vidal.
Carlos Carmona.
Jean Beausejour.
Gonzalo Jara.

And we have to face Uruguay and Paraguay friday and tuesday.

Assholes.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> im hoping that when an england player scores they have a t-shirt underneath there top with a big picture of blatters mug and a caption beneath saying:
> 
> _"Why always England ?"_


"when"? 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/international/you-think-spain-are-good-look-who-cant-get-a-game-6259054.html?

LOL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/international/you-think-spain-are-good-look-who-cant-get-a-game-6259054.html?
> 
> LOL


Incredible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they should all come play for australia


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or lebanon


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The young ones should all come and live here for a while to get themselves English eligibility.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

im willing to bet that most fans are gunna be at wembley just to see spain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Holyshit the pitch in this gabon vs brazil game is fucking awful, it's on itv4 btw.

Luiz, Sandro and Fabio all playing from the prem.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah and unfortunately Fabio is playing down the side which is the worst, hopefully he doesnt get injured.

The game was delayed anyway as they couldnt get the flood lights working, this is the country where the african cup of nations is being held next year

edit: fuck, just as i posted that someone puts their studs right into his shin, should have been sent off, seems like fabio is okay


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen better pitches in sunday leagues games on cold day/nights in january.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kelly scored for England u/21 :hb

Suppose to be an absolute cracker too, need to find it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

will keane came on late on for his u-21 debut.

2 late great goals from Gardener, from what i saw Chamerblain is extremely selfish with the ball, even when players are in better positions he will shoot himself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how was kelly's goal?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> how was kelly's goal?


yeah it was a good goal, charged down a couple of players, first around the half way line, blocked a pass, then charged down another about 35 yards out, carried on a finished it well from just inside the box


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

france vs u.s tomorrow.

looking forward to seeing brek shea and koscielny. that's about it. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Watched the U-21s...

Kelly was great all game, scored a cracker. Henderson was very, very good too, good to see. Gardner impressed me in the cameo role he played, looks a real top notch talent. Sordell looks a great finisher, a big club will snap him up soon enough. Chamberlain was ESPN's MOTM. He was very good but went a bit quiet in the opening of the second half. i wouldn't say he is "extremely" selfish, he is a very direct player, and sometimes some of his efforts led to a goal, iirc a shot that went out for a corner where we scored from. he does frustrate at times though when he should make better decisions. when he has played for arsenal, he hasn't been direct enough and often opts to pass. top notch talent. this may be his 3rd or 4th u-21 motm in a row when he has played.

Even though Iceland's senior side isn't great, their U-21s were among the best last year, so don't underestimate the result. We have a lot of great players coming through the ranks.

I seen Andy Cole bigging up Suarez (city) and Akpom (arsenal) as future stars. Inclined to agree from what I've seen of both.

@Mikey, may watch that myself. See what BREK plays like and how Koscielny decides to boss. Fully deserves the start, interesting to see how he does alongside Sakho.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How was Sammy Ameobi? Heard he got on.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

He played quite well. Made some strong runs down the left. Looks a good prospect. Still can't stop thinking he looks like a lanky 14 year old though :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no comment on Josh mcearhan?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

had a very solid game, but quiet in spots. showed his exceptional talent at times. pretty much what you expect from an outrageously talented young player with little experience. desperately important he gets loaned out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> Watched the U-21s...
> 
> *Kelly was great all game, scored a cracker. Henderson was very, very good too, good to see.* Gardner impressed me in the cameo role he played, looks a real top notch talent. Sordell looks a great finisher, a big club will snap him up soon enough. Chamberlain was ESPN's MOTM. He was very good but went a bit quiet in the opening of the second half. i wouldn't say he is "extremely" selfish, he is a very direct player, and sometimes some of his efforts led to a goal, iirc a shot that went out for a corner where we scored from. he does frustrate at times though when he should make better decisions. when he has played for arsenal, he hasn't been direct enough and often opts to pass. top notch talent. this may be his 3rd or 4th u-21 motm in a row when he has played.
> 
> ...


:hb

Kelly should play against Chelsea now. He's been better than Johnson thus far this season by far. I still have no idea how Johnson was picked over Micah for the England squad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Capello is picking some players based solely on reputation although this squad is a lot more promising than previous ones. Someone like Agbonlahor has thankfully not been ignored but what's the point in Zamora being there? He's not even the best/in form English striker at Fulham. Glen Johnson being anywhere near the squad is a joke, especially at the expense of Micah Richards. I'd love to know what the deal is with Capello and Richards as there's obviously something there, why would he ignore the best right back in the country (at the moment)? It isn't even like Micah is a Barton or a Balotelli, there's no real baggage with him other than the fact he likes shagging people from Coronation Street (watch out Deirdre). If I had the choice, injuries and suspensions aside - so we're looking past the Euro Group stage - then I'd probably do with;

Hart
Richards - Ferdinand - Jones - Cole
Gerrard - Parker - Milner
Welbeck - Rooney - Sturridge/Johnson


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't see Ferdinand getting back into that team. It seems like Capello has decided to side with Terry in that whole fracas.

Can't remember the squad, but are Parker/Miler both in it? Based on current form, those two must surely start. Then again, GARETH BARRY is a presence. :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought that way too, but a fit Rio is much better than a fit Terry. Shame one is harder to come by than the other.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

For the LFC crew

http://yfrog.com/5dfr7jz

KELLY.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mad quality breh






all goals

KELLY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

KELLY 

Very good result for the U-21's. Seems like there's some real talent coming through the ranks just hope they are given the time to build up rather than shoved into the England team and down the English Media's throats.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Joe Hart wants Gareth Barry to captain England in Saturday's international friendly with world champions Spain at Wembley.
> 
> Regular skipper John Terry is not expected to play against Vicente Del Bosque's side as Fabio Capello looks to his other options with Gary Cahill and Joleon Lescott expected to start the game in defence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GARRY BARRY


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lampard got the gig, obviously the wrong decision.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is Terry in the squad ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dear Frank,

Enjoy being the captain tomorrow and then after announce your international retirement please.

Yours sincerely,

Joel


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Parker-Lamps-Barry will that be the midfield vs spain or will milner play? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao, god help the defence aswell.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Parker-Lamps-Barry will that be the midfield vs spain or will milner play? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao, god help the defence aswell.


capello has said that jones is starting in midfield


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> capello has said that jones is starting in midfield


Even worse tbh he's a defender by trade and shoving him into midfield with someone like lamps or barry against the quality of spain means trouble, unless he's playing him there to do a man to man marking job on xavi or iniesta.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a bad feeling about this break. Fearing the worst surrounding RVP, Kos Vermaelen and Song. RVP, Kos & Song playing a lot of football atm. TV5 prone coming back from injury. Not sure why he was stripped of Belgian captaincy, strange decision. BTW that partnership is king. Been dreaming of a TV5-KOMPANY partnership.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

since netherlands was playing an meaningless friendly after qualifying, i was hoping that RVP would be left on the bench. we shall see...

he'll probably go 90 in both matches. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kompany being captain of the belgium team isnt strange at all. better player and leader


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Not sure why he was stripped of Belgian captaincy, strange decision. BTW that partnership is king. Been dreaming of a TV5-KOMPANY partnership.


because he's always injured. I dont think he played a single 2012 qualifier and belguim arent exactly short of quality at the back with V.Buyten, Lombaerts Kompany and Verthongen. 



Kiz said:


> kompany being captain of the belgium team isnt strange at all. better player and leader


TV plays for Arsenal he's the best CB in the world and the greatest leader ever belgium should bend over backwards an play him everygame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit start for Turkey. Conceded an away goal in just under 3 minutes. Awful defending. Hope they can rally on and get a good result to take to Zagreb.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol at the commentators for this match. 

Why don't they just ask Ronaldo if they can suck his dick.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Ireland, lets have it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok, 0-2. Turkey's done.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Haweh Ireland, it'd be nice to see the Paddy's qualify. (and in our group)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon lads!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Everyone in the world could find a distant irish relative to qualify to play for them. 

Jon Walters is more scouse than Steven Gerrard


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Andrews fucking Iniesta!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Leonard Mess'i 

Christpher Ronald


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

tomkim4 said:


> Everyone in the world could find a distant irish relative to qualify to play for them.
> 
> Jon Walters is more scouse than Steven Gerrard


With an Irish mother he didnt have to look to far back.

=======================================================================

Arsenal Watch. 

Wojiceih Szczney beaten from 40 yards by Mario Balotelli


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

VDV has just gone off with another hamstring injury, not good news for 'arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the gotze/ozil combo is not working anywhere near as well as good as it should


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> *With an Irish mother he didnt have to look to far back.*
> 
> =======================================================================
> 
> ...


God bless that woman! 2-0, Walters.

3-0 now, Keane! Olé, olé, olé, oléééééééé! Poland and Ukraine, here we fucking come!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice £40 profit from the Scotland and ireland games  love international football


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal Watch.
> 
> Wojiceih Szczney beaten from 40 yards by Mario Balotelli


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Muller and ozil. Hell of tandem those two form


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

4-0 Keane. 2 goals and 2 red card assists. Legend.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

OH YES.

Time to fill up on Guinness in the Ukraine and Poland!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Germany drawing with Ukraine? What?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Absolutly loving this Italy side. using the pitch and ball well and italian side coming to attack. Never thought id see the day. Well done Cesare Prandelli should be 4-0 at least. How Matri hasn't scored is beyond belief.

so in a completely un-italian move Italy lined up 3-2-3-2

and it worked rather well for them very fluid and attacking throughout. Poland didnt have a clue what they were facing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

germany really missed lahm, neuer and bastien out there


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Estonia 0-4 Ireland FT.

I'm so fucking happy, this is amazing. Been ages since we qualified for anything and it's great to see the likes of Given, Dunne, Duff and Keane get one (maybe) last tournament before they retire from international football.

In Trap we trust!


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Grande Super Mario Balotelli he did an awesome game + an awesome game a great game for Abate too FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

and congrats Ireland for going to Euro 2012 Trap deserved it


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Estonia to win the 2nd leg 5-0 8*D


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Estonia to win the 2nd leg 5-0 8*D


Please


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiz said:


> kompany being captain of the belgium team isnt strange at all. better player and leader


quality of player =/= captain? there was no need to strip it off him. he didn't do anything out of the ordinary, it's rare you see a captain stripped like that. fair enough if he always had small injuries and was always out but he doesn't. i'm not necessarily too bothered about it but i was surprised when i saw it. he probably is the better option but they could have let TV5 down with a bit more class, rather than just returning to see you aren't the permanent captain.



Gunner14 said:


> because he's always injured. I dont think he played a single 2012 qualifier and belguim arent exactly short of quality at the back with V.Buyten, Lombaerts Kompany and Verthongen.
> 
> TV plays for Arsenal he's the best CB in the world and the greatest leader ever belgium should bend over backwards an play him everygame.


he has had a bad year and a half with injuries. before that, he always played. vermaelen is better than any of those barring kompany.

as for szczesny, no surprise to see him concede from outside the area. needs to improve his game a lot in that department. is good-v.good in most other departments though.


didn't expect germany to draw that game. missing big players though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its bastien. He's the german wall. without him, bayern and germany get alot more exposed


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

They need a consistent captain, niggling injuries, no matter how small, still rule players out for important games. Besides, Kompany's a natural leader, right choice imo.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> quality of player =/= captain? there was no need to strip it off him. he didn't do anything out of the ordinary, it's rare you see a captain stripped like that. fair enough if he always had small injuries and was always out but he doesn't. i'm not necessarily too bothered about it but i was surprised when i saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


debateable tbh i dont give a shit about Belguim so i don't care who there best pairing is. All that matters to Belgium is he's missed an ENTIRE qualifying campaign. So they've given it too someone more relieable. In all honesty i hope he never breaks back into the side its better for us if they stick with the goal threat of Lombaerts or the strongest partnership from the last quals in a three of V.Buyten, Kompany and Vertonghen leaving the left back alderweirled to be able to push up. 

Quality of individual player is not as important as how they function as a unit. Shown tonight in Belguims solid 2-1 win.

Vermaelen im delighted to say didnt play a single minute.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think he is injury prone overall, he has had two bad injuries, but nothing like a recurring injury that keeps you out for weeks at a time, like Cesc.

I agree. I'm actually quite happy he didn't play in the end, prone to an injury about now just coming back.

Belgium can put together a decent side now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Argentina
lol Demichelis

Its so stressful to watch Argentina, all that talent and no result.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boliva 8*D


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got back from the Stade de France, what a terrible match between France and the USA. :sad:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

SUAREZ!

WHAT A PLAYER.

4 GOALS!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cabaye wasn't playing was he?

Great result for Ireland, chuffed.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome news about Ireland.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Cabaye wasn't playing was he?
> 
> Great result for Ireland, chuffed.


No, apparently he is injured. He wasn't on the bench. I hope we'll have him back by Tuesday for the game against Belgium. Our midfield was awful tonight.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> With an Irish mother he didnt have to look to far back.
> 
> =======================================================================
> 
> ...


THE BROTHA

:mark:



Destiny said:


> SUAREZ!
> 
> WHAT A PLAYER.
> 
> 4 GOALS!


Now he just needs to do it for us.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trap almost moved to tears tonight (around the 45-50 second mark), in a good way though...






72 and still going strong, what a man .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SUAREZ


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> quality of player =/= captain?


i also said leader if you went past the player part. kompany has been a superb captain for us, so he deserves it. if he didnt play for ages then he doesnt deserve it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Injury record is why Rio is no longer captain of United. If a player isn't going to be, or at least hasn't been, fit for most of his sides games in recent memory then regardless of his quality or stature in the team he shouldn't be the captain if he'll hardly ever be there to lead them. It's a pointless as the number 12 shirt being given to the fans.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Now he just needs to do it for us.


I really hope so!



LOL @ Australia losing to Oman.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we beat oman 3-0...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate these group games. We really do play shitty opposition.

edit - And apparently we're worse. We lost 1-0. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait what no we didnt.

WHY IS FOX SPORTS TELLING ME A DIFFERENT GAME YOU CUNTS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

lol Kiz was so happy about it in the chatbox earlier too.


U.S./France was pretty awful. Wasn't anything memorable in the first half. And there was a nice France barrage in the second half, and a couple of nice Howard saves. Oh yeah and a Remy goal. :side:

We looked alright, finally the defense looked good. Timmy Chandler looks like a good future RB.

Really excited about England/Spain tomorrow. Hope Ladyboy and Mata start, and Sturridge does too. Wanna see an all out Chelsea battle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah we're still gonna get into euro :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> wait what no we didnt.
> 
> WHY IS FOX SPORTS TELLING ME A DIFFERENT GAME YOU CUNTS.


We beat them 3-0 at home, it seems to be a pattern to job away from home in the middle east.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> SUAREZ


SUAREZ MAGIC.

we've actually been pretty good away from home. Shouldn't have lost to Oman, thats pathetic.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Rockhead said:


> We looked alright, finally the defense looked good.


If by looked good, you actually mean "our last defender tried to give Remy a bit of a push and ended up falling over himself," then yeah I completely agree. :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Watching Football Focus and apparently a lot of the Welsh are angry at these pics:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wales seem to fear for their football identity, which is a bit silly to me. It's not like they're being told they have to compete as Great Britain all of the time. It's just the Olympics.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The other "Home nations" think that FIFA will strip them of their status if they have players represent team GB. I guess it shows how much people distrust FIFA as I'm sure they've said it won't harm each nations football independence.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pele is full of shit. Comes out with bollocks that Messi isn't great because he hasn't performed at a World Cup - does that mean Davor Suker is better than him? Says Maradona was one footed and had personal problems (no shit) and that means he can't be considered to be the best. Rooney isn't great because he doesn't score more goals, this coming from a man who's career goals came in the Brazilian league, which is probably at a better standard today. I've never seen the fuss about Pele, I doubt that he actually ever scored over a 1000 goals and that it was just fixed to look so either by him or by the Brazilian FA for their golden child; similar to what Romario attempted to do (either that or he includes goals he scored when he was a child). I also find it interesting that I've rarely seen professional players say that Pele is their favourite player and what got them into the sport; Cruyff, Maradona, van Basten, Platini all have been mentioned by top players, even the Brazilian Ronaldo seems to be more highly thought of than Pele in that sense.

Basically, Pele is a moron. Considering that I don't see him as the best ever, he's also an overrated one at that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pele's latest game has been coming out probably once a month and telling everyone how good neymar is

balotelli's favourite player was ronaldo fyi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pele would be shit on a cold rainy night in stoke.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> pele's latest game has been coming out probably once a month and telling everyone how good neymar is
> 
> balotelli's favourite player was ronaldo fyi


It's settled. Ronaldo is the GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just watched highlights from the Ukraine/Germany game...dat third goal from Ukraine = isthisreallife?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

post posted again when i edited it. My bad.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jobbed_Out said:


> The other "Home nations" think that FIFA will strip them of their status if they have players represent team GB. I guess it shows how much people distrust FIFA as I'm sure they've said it won't harm each nations football independence.


Fifa have already said the olympics would effect the home nations in any way because they have their own league system set up and their own F.A's. They have also said they have no interest in having a Great Britain football side. (most likely due to money as you can always guareentee good ticket sales at N.Ireland (20,000+) and Scotland + Wales will usually get atleast 40,000.)




Vader13 said:


> Pele is full of shit. Comes out with bollocks that Messi isn't great because he hasn't performed at a World Cup - does that mean Davor Suker is better than him? Says Maradona was one footed and had personal problems (no shit) and that means he can't be considered to be the best. Rooney isn't great because he doesn't score more goals, this coming from a man who's career goals came in the Brazilian league, which is probably at a better standard today. I've never seen the fuss about Pele, I doubt that he actually ever scored over a 1000 goals and that it was just fixed to look so either by him or by the Brazilian FA for their golden child; similar to what Romario attempted to do (either that or he includes goals he scored when he was a child). I also find it interesting that I've rarely seen professional players say that Pele is their favourite player and what got them into the sport; Cruyff, Maradona, van Basten, Platini all have been mentioned by top players, even the Brazilian Ronaldo seems to be more highly thought of than Pele in that sense.
> 
> Basically, Pele is a moron. Considering that I don't see him as the best ever, he's also an overrated one at that.


People dont like Pele because he never played in Europe. That is all.

His record is strange though. as it does include friendlies. few anomalies in the run best one is 1961

His official record Played 38 scored - 62. His year record played 74 scored 110.
So thats 48 goals in 36 friendlies. What club plays 36 friendlies.

Thats just his Santos record though. Official Games played - 656 scored 643
Complete santos record including friendlies - played - 1120 scored - 1033

NY Cosmos - Played 107 scored 64.

Brazil - Played 92 scored 77.

so in official games he's played 855 scored 784 which in itself is phemonimal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Just watched highlights from the Ukraine/Germany game...dat third goal from Ukraine = isthisreallife?


Just saw that now. 

Theres' me thinking Kroos goal was great then I saw that and my Jaw dropped. For anyone who wants to see it


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vader13 said:


> Pele is full of shit. Comes out with bollocks that Messi isn't great because he hasn't performed at a World Cup - does that mean Davor Suker is better than him? Says Maradona was one footed and had personal problems (no shit) and that means he can't be considered to be the best. Rooney isn't great because he doesn't score more goals, this coming from a man who's career goals came in the Brazilian league, which is probably at a better standard today. I've never seen the fuss about Pele, I doubt that he actually ever scored over a 1000 goals and that it was just fixed to look so either by him or by the Brazilian FA for their golden child; similar to what Romario attempted to do (either that or he includes goals he scored when he was a child). I also find it interesting that I've rarely seen professional players say that Pele is their favourite player and what got them into the sport; Cruyff, Maradona, van Basten, Platini all have been mentioned by top players, even the Brazilian Ronaldo seems to be more highly thought of than Pele in that sense.
> 
> Basically, Pele is a moron. Considering that I don't see him as the best ever, he's also an overrated one at that.


Repped.

Also, his 3 world cup claims which therefore make him the supposed GOAT by default....For one he was injured for like the whole tournament, an other one he had (from what i've heard, can't judge for myself as I wans't born) the best international team of all time playing with him, and a third one where fair enough he played well, but had Garrincha with him, who also form what i've heard and seen did just as much as Pele in the '58 WC.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> Pele is full of shit. Comes out with bollocks that Messi isn't great because he hasn't performed at a World Cup - does that mean Davor Suker is better than him? Says Maradona was one footed and had personal problems (no shit) and that means he can't be considered to be the best. Rooney isn't great because he doesn't score more goals, this coming from a man who's career goals came in the Brazilian league, which is probably at a better standard today. I've never seen the fuss about Pele, I doubt that he actually ever scored over a 1000 goals and that it was just fixed to look so either by him or by the Brazilian FA for their golden child; similar to what Romario attempted to do (either that or he includes goals he scored when he was a child). I also find it interesting that I've rarely seen professional players say that Pele is their favourite player and what got them into the sport; Cruyff, Maradona, van Basten, Platini all have been mentioned by top players, even the Brazilian Ronaldo seems to be more highly thought of than Pele in that sense.
> 
> Basically, Pele is a moron. Considering that I don't see him as the best ever, he's also an overrated one at that.


He's a moron, but there's isn't as much footage for him as the other players you mentioned. He was playing in the 50's and his peak was probably the 60's.

Even Messi has said he hasn't even seen him play and they're from the same continent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hart; Johnson, Jagielka, Lescott, Cole; Jones, Parker, Walcott, Lampard, Milner; Bent

Meh. Wanted to see Welbeck and Sturridge up top.

Edit: Sorry for the double.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> He's a moron, but *there's isn't as much footage for him as the other players you mentioned. He was playing in the 50's and his peak was probably the 60's.*
> 
> Even Messi has said he hasn't even seen him play and they're from the same continent.


Exactly. This is why the title of GOAT is pretty meaningless. No-one can definitely say any player is the GOAT because there simply isn't the footage available of football in the 50s and 60s, whereas you can see every minute Messi plays nowadays.

I think Spain will win this by at least 2. Very uninspiring side. The thought of Lescott and Johnson being run at by some of the best players in the world is a horrific thought. Jones isn't ready to play there either imo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Exactly. This is why the title of GOAT is pretty meaningless. No-one can definitely say any player is the GOAT because there simply isn't the footage available of football in the 50s and 60s, whereas you can see every minute Messi plays nowadays.
> 
> I think Spain will win this by at least 2. Very uninspiring side. The thought of Lescott and Johnson being run at by some of the best players in the world is a horrific thought. Jones isn't ready to play there either imo.


Jones should just play cb if he is gonna start. But then again england are pretty good at pointless friendlies so who knows we might nick this one or atleast draw.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I really can't see us getting anything here. Will be staring behind the sofa here.

Did any US fans see how Koscielny got on? Everything I have heard has been positive so far, although he could have given away a penalty.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Really excited for this friendly. How often is that said? Because 9 times out of 10 friendlies fucking suck. But yeah, I wonder how Spain will lineup they have so many different effective combos they can do, its unreal.

What is the situation with this Great Britain Olympic thing? And why does Ramsey look like he wants to rape me in that picture?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just excited to see Spain play great football , even if it is at England's expense.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoping for an exciting game, literally been bored to sleep in the past 2 years i've watched england games.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wales dispatching Norway with relative ease, who are something like 25th in the world as of the current rankings. Really excited to see where the potential of this young team goes. Ramsey's looked immaculate on the ball as well Stringer, seems to be growing in confidence with every game, had one lovely bit of skill evading two defenders which resulted in a penalty appeal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spain to win by at least 3.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

on top of the ukraine goal there, balotelli's is just as outstanding.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Pique, Alba; Busquets, Alonso, Xavi; Silva, Iniesta, Villa

That midfield is unreal.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

messi is considered the world best right? but he does not perform with his country, take xavi and iniesta away from midfield and he wont perform as good as he does with them. look how is he playing for his country, same for cristiano, he also does not perform for his country, argentina could not even beat bolivia on buenos aires, even peru can defeat bolivia without difficulty in their home country. 
edit: england can win cause spain does not care about friendlies anymore. i predict england 2-1 spain


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Argentina is just one of those teams right now like England, Brazil & France especially that even with all the star credentials they just can't seem to do it. It's not just Messi the whole Argentina side just doesn't seem to be able to do it. I'd still place Messi as the best right now despite the fact that he isn't as effective with his country.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohh great that horrible creature adrian chiles still does the footy on itv.

Fabregas hair hahaha wtf has he done to it.


No adam johnson fpalm (is he even in the squad btw)


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Argentina is just one of those teams right now like England, Brazil & France especially that even with all the star credentials they just can't seem to do it. It's not just Messi the whole Argentina side just doesn't seem to be able to do it. I'd still place Messi as the best right now despite the fact that he isn't as effective with his country.


true, but why, the cannot be unlucky all the time. they have great players


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Pique, Alba; Busquets, Alonso, Xavi; Silva, Iniesta, Villa
> 
> That midfield is unreal.


That midfield is gonna result in a ridiculous amount of possession. I'm excited for this, hope Spain destroy England. 



reymisteriofan said:


> messi is considered the world best right? but he does not perform with his country, take xavi and iniesta away from midfield and he wont perform as good as he does with them. look how is he playing for his country, same for cristiano, he also does not perform for his country, argentina could not even beat bolivia on buenos aires, even peru can defeat bolivia without difficulty in their home country.
> edit: england can win cause spain does not care about friendlies anymore. i predict england 2-1 spain


Argentina as a whole is a wreck, if you watch Messi play in Argentina he still shows brilliance but not at the same level as Barca because the chemistry of the team is weak. No one man can be blamed for a team that doesn't click well.

Teams like Spain Germany and Holland are unified so they dominate and their star player shine. Where as players like Messi, Ronaldo, Rooney etc...are all frowned upon at the international level. But Argentina is definitely the worst example as they are loaded with talent, more so than Portugal or England.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Ohh great that horrible creature adrian chiles still does the footy on itv.
> 
> Fabregas hair hahaha wtf has he done to it.
> 
> ...


I believe Adam Johnson is on the bench today


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Portugal still use postiga? nuff said


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

reymisteriofan said:


> true, but why, the cannot be unlucky all the time. they have great players


Its not about having great players. You need a system. And when you call up the number of players Argentina have in the last year your never going to find one.

They've had 11 different goalkeepers in the squad in the last 12 months.

39 different defenders
41 different midfielders
24 different strikers

then they wonder why they cant get a side to gel.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Wales dispatching Norway with relative ease, who are something like 25th in the world as of the current rankings. Really excited to see where the potential of this young team goes. Ramsey's looked immaculate on the ball as well Stringer, seems to be growing in confidence with every game, had one lovely bit of skill evading two defenders which resulted in a penalty appeal.


I watched the game, Wales definitely have potential. Bale and Ramsey are two natural players that England would love to have. Then there are other young players coming through the ranks like Allen and I expect them to being more through like that. I definitely fancy them to make the next Euros. Edit: On Ramsey, he was very good in possession, but was quiet in the second half, particularly at the start. He always looked too deep, he should be a bit more advanced.



EGame said:


> *That midfield is gonna result in a ridiculous amount of possession. I'm excited for this, hope Spain destroy England. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, we'll give the ball away a shit ton and Spain will just troll in possession. They could beat us by 6 if they wanted, don't think they will have to get out of second gear to beat us today. Someone on Twitter posted a 4th choice line up that would still give England a good game.

Walcott MAY have some joy against Alba, looking at the line up. Walcott needs to be on his game, if he is his usual self he will be poor.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Its not about having great players. You need a system. And when you call up the number of players Argentina have in the last year your never going to find one.
> 
> They've had 11 different goalkeepers in the squad in the last 12 months.
> 
> ...


That is ridiculous, there is experimenting and then there's that crazy shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

reymisteriofan said:


> true, but why, the cannot be unlucky all the time. they have great players



It's nothing to do with luck. Messi is a great player but he can't do it all himself. The reason teams like Spain, Holland & Germany are so good is because they have great teamwork as well as great players. Even when you look at Urauguay right now. They don't have the same amount of quality players as Argentina but are still bossing it because of teamwork. Even with England always had good players but teamwork has sucked for years. Even in the prime of Lampard & Gerrard the way they played for their clubs back a few years ago they should have been an ugly midfield lineup to go up against but it just never worked for some reason.

Edit

@Gunner. Didn't realise Argentina swapped their sqaud around so damn much fuck. It's no wonder they can't do shit when your basically switching your sqaud around nearly every match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Really 39 defenders? i can't think of many good ones if i'm honest


And spain team is made up of 9 players from 2 clubs and then silva and alba.

England 8 different clubs i think.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

indeed and out of all them only 8 didnt get on the pitch. More than half played between 1 and 3 games. You look at the list of players they have available and have used and its unreal. Soo much talent


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

How Johnson got a start and Richards doesn't even get in the team is beyond me.

I'm interested to see how Jones does in midfield.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Great finds from Gunner there. 41 midfielders is absolutely absurd. As WWE_TNA said they don't have many decent defenders, so I'm not quite sure why they have called up 39.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jones, Parker, frank, milner and walcott in midfield depending on formation and then you have jagielka, johnson and lescott at the back.

Boys get ready and


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Look Messi, I don't have a problem with you. In fact, I like you more than most people. It's just the idea that you're _the best_ that I have a problem with..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Here we go :O

Edit: Silva playing striker ~_~


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Great finds from Gunner there. 41 midfielders is absolutely absurd. As WWE_TNA said they don't have many decent defenders, so I'm not quite sure why they have called up 39.


Trying to find a side that works but not seeming to realise your not going to get much from only giving players 1/2 games to make an impression.

DF	Nicolás Otamendi	February 12, 1988 (age 23)	15	1 Porto	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Emiliano Insúa	January 7, 1989 (age 22)	4	0 Sporting	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Nicolás Pareja	January 19, 1984 (age 27)	1	0 Spartak Moscow	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Jonathan Bottinelli	September 14, 1984 (age 27)	3	0 San Lorenzo	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Christian Cellay	September 5, 1981 (age 30)	2	0	Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Sebastián Domínguez	July 29, 1981 (age 30)	4	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Emiliano Papa	April 19, 1982 (age 29)	8	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Iván Pillud	April 24, 1986 (age 25)	5	0 Racing	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Germán Ré	November 2, 1981 (age 30)	0	0	Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Lisandro E. López	September 1, 1989 (age 22)	2	0 Arsenal	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Cristian Ansaldi	March 20, 1986 (age 25)	2	0 Rubin Kazan	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
DF	Ezequiel Garay	October 10, 1986 (age 25)	3	0 Benfica	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
DF	Gabriel Milito	September 7, 1980 (age 31)	42	1	Independiente	2011 Copa América
DF	Javier Zanetti	August 10, 1973 (age 38)	145	5	Internazionale	2011 Copa América
DF	Federico Fazio	March 17, 1987 (age 24)	2	0 Sevilla	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Mateo Musacchio	August 26, 1990 (age 21)	2	0 Villareal	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Marcos Angeleri	April 7, 1983 (age 28)	4	0	Sunderland	v. Nigeria, June 1, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Ismael Quílez	October 2, 1988 (age 23)	2	0 Colón	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Julián Velázquez	October 23, 1990 (age 21)	1	0	Independiente	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Jonathan Maidana	July 29, 1985 (age 26)	2	0 River Plate	v. Ecuador, April 20, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Gastón Díaz	March 13, 1988 (age 23)	1	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Fernando Tobio	October 18, 1989 (age 22)	0	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Gabriel Heinze	April 19, 1978 (age 33)	72	3 Roma	v. Brazil, November 17, 2010 (Friendly)

And NONE of those are in the current squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope Parker or Jones rattle into busquets a few times in this game.


Someone have a fucking shot


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

England's defense have been solid, Spain has control over everything so far but are just lacking the lethal finish.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

All those defenders and Coloccini can't get a look in? 

lolwut.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lampard actually had a decent half. I am shocked.

England don't look too bad in defence. Not getting carved open yet.

And I say yet because Spain look like they have more gears they can go up in to.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> England's defense have been solid, Spain has control over everything so far but are *just lacking the lethal finish.*


Spain need to make a chance first.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> All those defenders and Coloccini can't get a look in?
> 
> lolwut.


This. Collocini should be walking into that side at the minute.



steamed hams said:


> Spain need to make a chance first.


(Y) Credit to England, we have been very solid defensively, and Spain have had their attacking players in possession a lot, but have created very, very little so far. Best chance was to Busquets who blasted over the bar. Busquets has been poor all half. Martinez plz.

No doubt Cesc will come on and be direct and make the pass that finishes us off.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Look Messi, I don't have a problem with you. In fact, I like you more than most people. It's just the idea that you're _the best_ that I have a problem with..


me too. i dont like the idea he is the best.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Downing for Walcott? WTF?

Someone needs to tell Cabbage Man Adam Johnson can play on the wing too.:cuss:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Spain need to make a chance first.




They've had 8 shots and had 2 very good chances.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fabregas styling his hair and putting on a hair band before come on. Ugh, fuck off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LAMPARD

England beating Spain. Whowouldhavethunkit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All darren bent.

Even torres would have scored that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Shouldn't of taken Iker off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Best chance was to Busquets who blasted over the bar. Busquets has been poor all half.


The fuck? Poor all half? Easily more comfortable on the ball than any England player. Made no mistakes defensively either.

Lampard was shocking, couldn't have looked more anonymous. Bent also terrible, just stood up the field looking mystified. Capello further establishing himself as a moron by playing Milner out of position wide left and also Jones in midfield, who panic passes the ball whenever a Spanish player is near him and I don't think made a single forward pass in the whole half. But what can you expect of a 19 year old centre-back. Cole looking comfortable, Jagielka/Lescott surprisingly solid. Parker by a mile our best player, breaking up play well, distributing the ball far better than any English player, also looking comfortable on the ball and not passing it backwards the second a Spanish player tries to close him down, something you never see Xavi, Alonso, Iniesta, Silva, do. Walcott looking our only threat going forward, but of course Fabio the wise subs him off for Downing at half time :lmao

LAMPAAAAAAAAAAARD


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England = best in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haha reina on the pitch for a few minutes and concedes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Even torres would have scored that.


You are giving Torres too much credit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Fabregas styling his hair and putting on a hair band before come on. Ugh, fuck off.


His hair is awful he looks camper than george michael and elton john put together.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LAMPARD. Better than Chavi and Gayniesta. Rite?

EDIT- Better than Fagregas as well it seems.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

haters gonna hate










englands true lion. shoulda given him the captaincy years ago


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How did Villa miss that?

Edit 

BARRY THE CAPTAIN!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great pass.

Villa misses, zlatan would have scored that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GARRY BARRY


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> His hair is awful he looks camper than george michael and elton john put together.


I don't care how it looks really but to be on the sidelines and preening himself before coming on is fucking annoying. He's going on to a field to kick a ball around, not going for a Saturday night out.

Crunch him, Parker. Mess up his perfectly-placed hair.

Scott's hair is fabulous though :hmm:.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

ENTER BARRY. NOTEPADS CESC.

Reina's footwork for that goal was awful.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The terrifying trio of Johnson, Barry and Downing on the field.



> Here's a stat from Opta that brings into perspective just how one-sided the match was in the first half: Out of the 11 players who made the most passes in the first 45, only one was English - Scott Parker with 27 passes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Typical ramos.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

scott parker > chavi +fagiesta


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Barca/Real players gonna start been cunts as usual


Welbeck coming on COCKS OUT United fans.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> The terrifying trio of Johnson, Barry and Downing on the field.


Going for the jugular, clearly. Should win this 4-0 now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fabregas is a cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Parker the real england lion.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YES TORRES THANK GOD


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Parker should be England captain, absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd rather Heskey played than Downing.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

redeadening said:


> haters gonna hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Torres on, Del Bosque shutting up shop?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ill None-yo on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres to score 100 now rite dere


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England dominating


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe the janitor can become captain of england next. or the chair in capello's desk

aids > downing

sturridge playing or not?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Reina is garbage, probably the 5th best Spanish goalkeeper, not sure why VDB is giving him a sympathy cap.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> Reina is garbage, probably the 5th best Spanish goalkeeper, not sure why VDB is giving him a sympathy cap.


Reina has to be sucking Bosque to come on before Valdes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

typical england.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why does everyone keep saying reina is arguably the best spain keeper? I keep hearing it but I never see it

he's almost as bad that german guy from yesterday


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

anyone who tries to argue that Reina is Spain's best keeper needs to be killed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

does canizares still play football ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love how Spain is being aggressive now, they should have tried to score earlier. England is playing beautifully.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> why does everyone keep saying reina is arguably the best spain keeper? I keep hearing it but I never see it
> 
> he's almost as bad that german guy from yesterday


Never seen anyone argue that, Valdes undoubtably the form Spanish goalkeeper of the past couple of years, Casillas though more capable of amazing performances and has saved Spain a fair few times, as well as being a hugely humble and important figure in the dressing room between the Barca and Madrid contingent. Then you've got Varas who's been the best keeper in La Liga this season, and De Gea who's been excellent for Man Utd recently and was obviously a big hit at Atletico.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Reina has been world class in previous years. Lost his touch the past two years imo, wouldn't rate him as a top 10 keeper anymore. Lloris, Neuer, Hart, Casillas, Valdes, Buffon, Cesar names comfortably better off the top of my head, and I know I'm missing another 5-10. Szczesny should overtake him in 1-2 years.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

frank = gawd


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Props to jagielka and lescott tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tonight spain, tomorrow the euro cup, after that DA WORLD CUP


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fabregas diving.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cesc is a horrible fucking man, get up you soft git.

Spain will score now parker going off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Typical spanish, they cant match pure english skill, teamwork and ability so they resort to diving and dirty play


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shit pass from AJ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Typical spanish, they cant match pure english skill, teamwork and ability so they resort to diving and dirty play


dawg, they iz world champs! Pure class8*D


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It saddens me that a team this boring to watch won the world cup. They're no more than a glorified Italy of 2006.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England World champions when it doesn't matter.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Downing with that crossing ability.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fab With two great chances Missed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Fabregas.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, Fabregas sure is Torres'ing up this game isnt he? 8*D

as for downing, 20 million, worth EVERY penny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

cesc is wanker he better not score. utter cunt


Sweden to beat england? it would be typical england.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

France beat England last year, therefore...

France > England > Spain.

Fact.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

sweden will defo beat england.


oh and england to finish bottom of their euro 2012 group.


media will hype us up only to tear us down.

i still think frank and john should be dropped.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Another great performance by Torres.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spain ran out of ideas near the end. Just passing across the box, from wing to wing.
England defended well. Parker was brilliant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember Nitromalta going marking hard over Italy beating Spain. He must be so angry right now!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome, chuffed with that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I remember Nitromalta going marking hard over Italy beating Spain. He must be so angry right now!


hahaha he will be pissed right now, he really hates england.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Germany and Holland are far more dangerous. I'd fear England playing them more than Spain. Spain bore their way to victory.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahahah Joel it didn't take long, he is here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain





WWE_TNA said:


> hahahah Joel it didn't take long, he is here.


:lmao

Got to love that guy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought i was the only one who thought spain were boring at the world cup ^^^^.


germany to walk it next summer !!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain


:lmao. FORZA ENGLAND


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao My predictions were hilariously inaccurate.

Spain barely created much at all. Cesc was easily their most attacking player in the second half. He missed some chances but at least he was trying to do something. Been saying it for a while that they aren't the best NT ever, laughable when people suggest it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the golden lion captain generation


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain


Say what you want but england beat spain with a bunch of starters not playing rooney, wilshere, gerrard, young etc.

Ohh and england would beat argentina.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain


england are effectively WORLD CHAMPIONS now, they would easily beat italy 4 or 5-0. FORZA ENGLAND


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Germany to be the entertainers next summer then 8*D

Spain are still ahead of everyone else in the world, the pool of talent they have is unmatched, but when they come up against tough defences like today, they have no reply and create nothing. They are fabulous to watch when they are in full spring, but when they come up against a defence like that they just pass it backwards and fail to find a way past.

However, if that were a competitive match, then I'm sure they could have stepped it up and dispatched us. I would love to see England/Spain like that in the Euros, we would see how Spain would respond, a lot better than today perhaps.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA ENGLAND.

Park dat bus and make it look good.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> u did nothing great England. Italy,Argentina and Portugal also beat Spain


Italy beat Spain, we beat Italy = Ireland > Spain?

:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Italy beat Spain, we beat Italy = Ireland > Spain?
> 
> :hmm:


Ireland/England final next summer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fuck sake, I was so close to going to that game but decided against it in the end due to money. UGHHHHHH.

Some thoughts on the players.

hart - no exceptional saves but looked solid.
johnson - awful first half, kept losing the ball. much better second half.
lescott - don't rate him but was brilliant tonight. has to start at CB.
jagielka - great performance. another player who has to start over terry.
cole - another faultless, consistent performance from englands best player.
parker - should be captain. best english player on the pitch by a mile. gives heart and soul for the cause.
lampard - awful first half, got himself in a good position for the goal in the second half.
jones - not a midfielder. offers nothing creatively. should be our starting CB alongside lescott.
walcott - looked our only attacking outlet in the first half. baffling substitution.
bent - awful game apart from his role in the goal.
milner - should not be playing out wide left. good performance, but more effective on the right or in centre mid.

rodwell - didn't do a lot after coming on.
johnson - didn't do a lot after coming on. should be starting.
welbeck - pretty anonymous. needs a chance from the start.
downing - wasted the ball every time he had it.
barry - unsurprisingly bad, but less mistakes than usual.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Parker was fantastic, fully deserved Man of the Match. I also thought Lescott had a very good game and Welbeck looked much better the time he was on the pitch than Bent did.

Good stuff.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Say what you want but england beat spain with a bunch of starters not playing rooney, wilshere, gerrard, young etc.
> 
> Ohh and england would beat argentina.


Italy and Argentina also beat Spain with many starters and to your previous comment no Im not angry if u win a friendly I would be angry if u win a trophy but that will never happen


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Defensively we saw what most of us already knew, we are better without terry.


Why does nitronotsomalta hate england that much not just the team but altogether.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if spain is so great, how come they couldnt beat Switzerland?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

England beating Spain is breaking news on SSN :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No doubt the back pages of the newspapers will be Just great tomorrow.




Joel said:


> England beating Spain is breaking news on SSN :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

has serie A been cancelled yet ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> :lmao My predictions were hilariously inaccurate.
> 
> Spain barely created much at all. Cesc was easily their most attacking player in the second half. He missed some chances but at least he was trying to do something. Been saying it for a while that they aren't the best NT ever, laughable when people suggest it.


Spain had I think 21 shots compared to England's 3. Absolutely dominated the game. Cesc wasted 2 brilliant chances that Silva would've put away. How is it laughable? Back to back tournament wins, if they win Euro 2012 (highly likely) they'll undoubtably be the best NT ever. Ridiculous you come out and say this based on a few friendly results when Spain have done nothing but deliver in big games. Won the last two international tournaments and have won 22 consecutive qualifying games for the Euro's and the World Cup.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> No doubt the back pages of the newspapers will be Just great tomorrow.


Something like Who needs rooney or terry or future champions.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All you motherfuckers shut up, U.S. beat Spain in a tournament that resulted in elimination. We are better than everyone.

(totally disregarding that they weren't World Champs at the time :side


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> if spain is so great, how come they couldnt beat Switzerland?


everyone can have a bad day and u like it or not Spain are the strongest team right now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Ireland/England final next summer


It is written.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> All you motherfuckers shut up, U.S. beat Spain in a tournament that resulted in elimination. We are better than everyone.
> 
> (totally disregarding that they weren't World Champs at the time :side


We lost to France


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Spain aren't the best NT ever. I said it after they won the WC. They weren't as impressive as previous teams in the 2010 WC.

They are still the best NT in the world by a distance however.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Did it without Terry, Ferdinand, Young, Rooney, Wilshere and Gerrard.

BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

just as expected, great, i knew that england would win, my prediction was wrong, it was not 2-1 but still england won. england, italy, argentina and portugal already beat them, i guess spain does not take friendlies seriously anymore. spain is so boring to watch. i rather watch andorra vs san marino


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Spain aren't the best NT ever. I said it after they won the WC.
> 
> They are still the best NT in the world by a distance however.


Well done you. If they win Euro 2012, they without a doubt will be, and your claim that it's "laughable" that they are will look even more stupid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

spain could win the euro cup with ease. 

if it wasnt for these guys:


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Spain aren't the best NT ever. I said it after they won the WC. They weren't as impressive as previous teams in the 2010 WC.
> 
> They are still the best NT in the world by a distance however.


yeah they aren't the best NT ever but they are the best today


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well Done England. This is all.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Brazil 70 side are still the benchmark for the greatest NT side. 

I'd argue the 08 Spain side is superior to this side. Even if the personell hasn't changed dramatically they were far more entertaining to watch, and solid all over the pitch. I think they will win it but you saying they will win it without a doubt is silly. Germany are quickly improving and they could well beat Spain if they play to potential.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> spain could win the euro cup with ease.
> 
> if it wasnt for these guys:


lol Germany got their ass kicked twice by Spain in 2008 and 2010


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> lol Germany got their ass kicked twice by Spain in 2008 and 2010


Comparing the 2008 germany to the current one is very silly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> spain could win the euro cup with ease.
> 
> if it wasnt for these guys:


Yup just like when Germany beat them in 2010 Worl....Oh wait










Jus sayin :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

come on italy will win the euro, yeah. lol.


united_07 said:


> england are effectively WORLD CHAMPIONS now, they would easily beat italy 4 or 5-0. FORZA ENGLAND


italy beat spain too and had more possesion than england when they faced spain and italy also beat them. they should face each other, it would be a great match. 


Nitromalta said:


> Italy and Argentina also beat Spain with many starters and to your previous comment no Im not angry if u win a friendly I would be angry *if u win a trophy but that will never happen*


dont get to confident


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> lol Germany got their ass kicked twice by Spain in 2008 and 2010


I will always rembember the 08 final for the look Jens gave when Spain were celebrating:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> lol Germany got their ass kicked twice by Spain in 2008 and 2010


Both those squads were nothing compared to this one.

This new generation, they're young, hungry, talented as hell and ready to take what belongs to them

gotze, muller, bastien, lahm, hummels, kroos, gomez, neuer, ozil. COME ON

I always remember euro 2008 final as the match where germany looked retarded, ballack and klose couldnt do shit, and torres scored and I swore an oath to hate him until the end of time


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Brazil 70 side are still the benchmark for the greatest NT side.
> 
> I'd argue the 08 Spain side is superior to this side. Even if the personell hasn't changed dramatically they were far more entertaining to watch, and solid all over the pitch. I think they will win it but you saying they will win it without a doubt is silly. Germany are quickly improving and they could well beat Spain.


Yeah that Brazil 70' side that performed at one tournament, as opposed to this Spain side which have won 22 straight qualifiers and both the Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010, and are the favourites for Euro 2012 as well. If they win those 3 straight tournaments, there's no argument they're the best. Also, I never said anywhere they would win without a doubt.



reymisteriofan said:


> comeo on italy will win the euro, yeah. lol.


I bet you're not even Italian, am I right?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Comparing the 2008 germany to the current one is very silly.


I compared no teams I just said that Germany lost twice to Spain and the 2010 Germany team was the same as the 1 of today


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

reymisteriofan said:


> come on italy will win the euro, yeah. lol.
> 
> italy beat spain too and had more possesion than england when they faced spain and italy also beat them. they should face each other, it would be a great match


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> Well done you. If they win Euro 2012, they without a doubt will be, and your claim that it's "laughable" that they are will look even more stupid.


Very true if they win 3 competitions in a row they're the best ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup just like when Germany beat them in 2010 Worl....Oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop:side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Both those squads were nothing compared to this one.
> 
> This new generation, they're young, hungry, talented as hell and ready to take what belongs to them
> 
> ...


As a Chelsea fan I have to ask. Hows that working for ya bro?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-has-changed-his-name-to-Fernando-Torres.html

^ MMN


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> As a Chelsea fan I have to ask. Hows that working for ya bro?


well. he stopped scoring. thats an upside :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> frank = gawd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hart
Stockdale
Seaman

Walker
Richards
Cole
Baines
Jones
Jagielka
Lescott
Dawson

Gerrard
Cleverly
Parker (c)
Milner
Wilshere
Young
A Johnson
Walcott

Welbeck
Rooney
Sturridge
Bent/Carroll/Agbonlahor/another (whoever is in form)

Squad for the Euro's. Fuck off Terry.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No Smalling?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Over who?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd put Agbonlahor ahead of all those strikers except Rooney.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not really sure about any of the strikers, bar Rooney. Whoever's in form at the time, basically.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

When is dawson back?

Also if King is fit he should go best english defender when fit. but it's a big IF.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ferdinand is the best if fit, but he never is. King should definitely NOT go, too much of a liability, despite being class.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

gabby over bent & carroll.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

It is a big if. King is boss though when he plays.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yeah that Brazil 70' side that performed at one tournament, as opposed to this Spain side which have won 22 straight qualifiers and both the Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010, and are the favourites for Euro 2012 as well. If they win those 3 straight tournaments, there's no argument they're the best. Also, I never said anywhere they would win without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're not even Italian, am I right?


They are not the best nt, but currently they are the best. ya i am not italian but i am supporting them to win the euro but i doubt it, they need to improve to win.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the hatred of terry on this forum is sickening.

he's good defender dammit, give him a chance!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> the hatred of terry on this forum is sickening.
> 
> he's good defender dammit, give him a chance!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

terry is a good defender, he is just not on form.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he's passed it ffs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terry has been fucking trash for Chelsea without Carvalho and has always been trash for England. Only good at throwing himself in the way of set pieces.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

so much passion off camera.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If king never had as many injuries terry would prob have half the caps he has for england.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sorry, i didnt understand that, i couldnt hear it over the sound of how awesome International Klose is.

Ah, international Klose, the smarter, faster, more clinical version of the feeble Club Klose, who could never do much.

seriously, if all of england blows, I dont see how its JT's fault. I mean partner him up with someone fast and he hold's his own pretty well


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What's even worse about this was that Barry were even worse in this game than Terry, Upson and Johnson :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

now see, Barry is the man who should be getting everyone's hatred. Even his own club fans hate him


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Lescott and Jones if both are playing consistently for clubs should be the partnership for the euros. 

Its 7 months away though and anything can happen.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Terry used to be amazing. Saved our asses against Trinidad & Tobago at WC 2006. :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i'd love to see a team like this put out for a friendly when their all fit to see how they'd do

------------------------------hart------------------
richards/walker-----smalling----jones------baines
------------cleverley-----rodwell-----wilshere--------
-------sturridge----------rooney--------welbeck---


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Terry in the england dressing room:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> lol Germany got their ass kicked twice by Spain in 2008 and 2010


1-0 and 1-0. ASS KICKING.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Terry in the england dressing room:


:lmao love that film

cant see this being anything like capello though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> terry is a good defender, he is just not on form.


FORZA BIG MAN TERRY


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lmao love that film
> 
> cant see this being anything like capello though


M personal favurite part of the film,

never insult a second hand car dealer lol:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :lmao love that film
> 
> cant see this being anything like capello though


Ricky what a fucking legend.

England will play 4 4 Fucking 2.

And the bit with benson and hedges is gold.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> i thought i was the only one who thought spain were boring at the world cup ^^^^.


Being the World Champion with the worst attack (goals scored in one Cup)ever hardly helps


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Terry has been fucking trash for Chelsea without Carvalho and has always been trash for England. *Only good at throwing himself in the way of set pieces.*


     

He's damn good for slipping over at bad times too.






































As for MotM, rewatching the game it's Lescott without a shadow of a doubt. Parker gave his all and intercepted some very important attempts and passes, but he gave the ball away far too much with sloppy passing, and if the rest of the team weren't so solid then Spain would have brutally punished us. I just seen his completion rate was in and around 40%. Not good enough. When you play against Spain and you win back possession you need to pass it forward, successfully. You simply cannot give away so much of the ball. You can't get it forward and you can't start attacks. When Wilshere and Gerrard come back that should help though, and make him more assured in midfield, expect big things in euros from him.


Edit: Damn, November and international breaks usually signal demise for Arsenal, but so far no injuries, and RvP is heading home to London, at the request of AW. All good so far. Maybe November is deciding to be kind this year.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

haribo said:


> 1-0 and 1-0. ASS KICKING.


it is ass kicking, cause 1+1=2 which= ass kicking. good joke nitromalta. 

In all their knockout matches in the world cup, spain only won 1-0, great right? it is awesome to see them play right cause if they win they most likely win 1-0. very nice, except for team like andorra, san marino, and all the other shit teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Was...at-The-Best-Team-In-The-World/288962321134584

:lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

very impressed by England last night.

who knew Lescott could play that well without Kompany holding his hand? jagielka was solid (much more than what terry has been for chelsea recently)
yes parker lost the ball a lot (who didn't?) but he works so hard every game and is very professional and effective. I do think lampard and jones should've swapped positions, lampard was ineffective so deep and jones was piss poor with his forward passing, swapping those two would have worked well in our favour.

and yes spain were pretty poor by their standards but england were gritty and did anything to make sure spain didn't score and the plan worked. only disappointment for me was just how poor bent was, he wasn't given much of a chance to shine granted but he could have tried to get into the game more and get into better positions (his offside was terrible) and once again joe hart shows his reliability at having nothing to do for much of the match but still keep on guard to make a vital save.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lescott plays shit with kompany holding his hand


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Was...at-The-Best-Team-In-The-World/288962321134584
> 
> :lmao


wow, what a big thing, england beating the best team in the world. if 3 teams before england already defeated them, it is not big deal


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

reymisteriofan said:


> wow, what a big thing, england beating the best team in the world. if 3 teams before england already defeated them, it is not big deal


This is England most of the people in our country probably don;t think Spain have played since the World Cup final. Its a country with very low intelligence.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I've legit seen comments around on mailonline and that saying England will win the Euro's


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We will.

If no-one else turns up.

And Terry still doesn't start.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, England's chances have gone way up thanks to the Czech Republic having a good advantage over Montenegro. If Montenegro doesn't get in, England's in the clear! 8*D


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

reymisteriofan said:


> wow, what a big thing, england beating the best team in the world. if 3 teams before england already defeated them, it is not big deal





Evo said:


> Well, England's chances have gone way up thanks to the Czech Republic having a good advantage over Montenegro. If Montenegro doesn't get in, England's in the clear! 8*D


But shouldnt we then fear the Czech Republic.

Spain<<<<<<<England =/= Montenegro <<<<<<< Czech Republic 

but then Czechs lost to Spain who lost to Italy who lost last year to Republic of Ireland.

BOOM. Euro 2012 winners ROI.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"KEITH ANDREWS HAS DONE IT!" Will be the echoing words heard around the Europe on July 1st.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> "KEITH ANDREWS HAS DONE IT!" Will be the echoing words heard around the Europe on July 1st.


You better believe it.










Oh, that's just Keith putting Kaka in his pocket.

Nevermind that we lost that match 2-0. Irrelevant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> "At the end of the day, you want teams to have a go at you and test you and see what happens," the former Arsenal man said.
> 
> "We knew, especially after we saw the first XI that they put in, that they were going to defend basically the whole game.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Go fuck yourself, Cesc. Wenger has taught him well in the art of being a moaning cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cesc is and always has been a giant cunt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's amazing how he sounds so bitter. It was only a friendly, Cesc.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

just because he missed a sitter.

also i love the way spain play their football at times but when they get tackled it looks like they have been shot. they need to man up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

W.4.E said:


> just because he missed a sitter.
> 
> also i love the way spain play their football at times but when they get tackled it looks like they have been shot. they need to man up.


2 sitters in fact 

Dude needs to STFU. Was only a friendly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Australia will overcome the loss to Oman (and not being in Europe) to win the Euros.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Australia to play spain in the final and make them look at Sunday league players naturally 

FORZA AUSTRALIA.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

FORZA QANTAS SOCCEROOS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

then MOAR of this










dat dolphin laugh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

andy maher's glasses are absolute shockers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bozza next villa manager bro


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brazil/Egpyt game, egyptian defender makes a clearance that looked a sure goal and then smashes his shin of the post at some speed, it was a ohhhh sheeeeeet moment.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

If Bosnich became Villa manager I would mark.

Also jealous of the football coverage you get in Australia.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KELLY AGAIN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kelly surely needs to become England's 2nd choice RB behind Micah. Surprised Glen is still in cotention when both of them are better than him tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kelly's a fucking beast. Although I still think he's injury prone playing numerous consecutive games. Still hope he plays against Chelsea though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Kelly surely needs to become England's 2nd choice RB behind Micah. Surprised Glen is still in cotention when both of them are better than him tbh.


kyle walker?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Isn't Kelly playing CB for the U21s anyway?

HENDO + KELLY - THE DREAM TEAM


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> kyle walker?


Knew there was someone else but couldn't remember who. He's a good shout too. As long as Glen gets outta the team I have no problem with either one of those 3 replacing him.

@BULK Yeah Kelly's been playing CB for the U-21's right now but he turns 22 next year so time to step up. Wouldn't object to him playing CB for the national squad either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I would rather have a Smalling-Jones partnership in the centre of defence, as they will be playing together for united regularly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but EVANS is the future of the United defence. 8*D

Long-term, I'm still not sure where Kelly should play. I like him as a CB in that he has both height and speed, plus that's where he's played in the past, but he's been very good at RB for us, and I'd certainly have him starting over GJ at this point in time.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> HENDO + KELLY - THE DREAM TEAM












Sameobi, England's lion.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> spain could win the euro cup with ease.
> 
> if it wasnt for these guys:


What about Holland? They have weaknesses but they also have some of the worlds best players and can't be ruled out. Three horse race I reckon unless France actually have their heads screwed on. Italy came through a piss easy group, I don't for a second think they are a world force again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> I would rather have a Smalling-Jones partnership in the centre of defence, as they will be playing together for united regularly.


no bias im guessing


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> I would rather have a Smalling-Jones partnership in the centre of defence, as they will be playing together for united regularly.


obviously you're a united fan but, 

Walker - Smalling - Jones - Cole 

seems like a solid enough back 4 and can retain for the future, when Cole regresses Baines is good enough to replace.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

australia vs thailand in 8 hours or so

big match


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw a Lucas Neill interview where he talked about the Thailand game before. All I could think was "Why is this muppet captain of my country's team?"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where's that lucas neil picture at? someone posted it before


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My paint (or perhaps PS :side diagram of his positioning?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Who'd you make as captain to replace him? Schwarzer maybe, a big name thinking of retiring to keep them in the squad (Viduka).

I'd give it to Schwarzer or Emerton, looking at the squad nobody really stands out besides Timmy C.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Schwarzer. I like Holman, but he's not really an inspirational type player for us, whereas I'd say Schwarzer is.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The only thing about making Schwarzer captain is that we tend to try Federici and others in friendlies, I'd prefer a captian to play in at least 99% of internationals personally.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> no bias im guessing


not really, im guessing everyone agrees that jones should definitely be used in the centre, and its only sensible that if jones is playing with smalling every week he'll have a better partnership with him than he would with kelly


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Smalling and Jones as the starting centre-backs for England?

Smalling is nowhere near the best centre-back in the country, and Jones has a lot to prove, and the two games he has started for England, he started at right back (had an awful game) and in central midfield (completely overrun by Xavi, Alonso and Iniesta).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Smalling and Jones as the starting centre-backs for England?
> 
> Smalling is nowhere near the best centre-back in the country, and Jones has a lot to prove, and the two games he has started for England, he started at right back (had an awful game) and in central midfield (completely overrun by Xavi, Alonso and Iniesta).


speaking about in the future, whether it would be kelly or smalling at CB


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

People are already talking about Kelly as a future starter for England?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

its england. AOC was being talked about an england call up because he had a good 20 minutes vs Shrewsbury.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thailand have looked better than us in the first 45 imo. not a good sign


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just watching the highlights now

DAT MEL


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lebanon beat south korea!

del bosque, we comin for you .....!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

england team according to collymore



> Hart/Walker Cahill Terry Baines/Downing Rodwell Jones Barry Walcott/Zamora


would rather see jones in defence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's playing Jones in midfield _again_. Fucking hell.

I hear Welbeck was going to start up front with Zamora, but had to drop out due to injury, so how about not just start Sturridge in his place?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> People are already talking about Kelly as a future starter for England?


He's 21 and shown a bit of potential, Especially for Liverpool. Don't think he will be a defo starter but he's a option.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

France team, even though I'm the only who cares.

Lloris (cap.) - Réveillère, Rami, Sakho, Abidal - M'Vila, Cabaye, Martin - Rémy, Ribéry, Benzema


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I really don't understand Capello's love infatuation with Barry but there you go. Jones in midfield is odd as we all know he prefers playing as a centre back and is better as a centre back so why persist in playing him out of position? I know he did a good job for Blackburn when he was slotted in the midfield role but when he's been asked to play there this season for England and United, he's done okay but nothing spectacular. Hopefully he impresses today.

I'm confused as to why Zamora is staring yet Sturridge isn't. The guy deserves to play so I find this an odd decision also.

I'm glad to see Baines, Rodwell and Walker getting a chance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hart/Walker Cahill Terry Baines/Downing Rodwell Jones Barry Walcott/Zamora

Lescott 'dropped', Parker 'dropped', Downing playing, Barry playing, Zamora playing, Jones still in midfield.

Nice one Fabio. At least he's giving Walker a go.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Italy playing with a diamond midfield today. Not looking too good in 1st 10 minutes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Capello beat the best in the world therfore naturally we must trust in his tactics all the time from here on out

Seriously though Parker & Lescott not playing and Jones in CM again baffles me.

Edit

12 goals between the starting 11 and 6 of thoses belong to Terry 

BIG MAN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GARRY BARRY!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I bet Capello is fapping over that goal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barry wid dat Goal
Downing wid dat Assist. 

Somewhere Seb is wondering what the fuck is going.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> I bet Capello is fapping over that goal.


And steamed hams.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Something nobody wanted to see. Downing setting up Barry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone explain to me why Walcott keeps getting in the team?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THAT DOWNING/BARRY COMBINATION

How depressingly bad are Sweden? They used to have great players.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Someone explain to me why Walcott keeps getting in the team?


DAT SPEED

tbf he's looked threatening at times but its just his final ball is poor most of the time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Klose again showing that league form doesn't matter if you've got a proven big game and international scoring record.

OWEN FOR THE EUROS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> THAT DOWNING/BARRY COMBINATION
> 
> How depressingly bad are Sweden? They used to have great players.


They have ZLATAN now though. Best in the world. FORZA and all of that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ZLATAN who hasn't scored in 12 of the 13 times he's faced English teams unsurprisingly having a completely anonymous game against England's B team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JONESSSS 

Misses. Great run though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England so confident of DOWNING'S crossing that Theo Walcott just took a free kick in a dangerous position :lmao


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jones with DAT PACE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's class when Jones goes on one of them powerful runs.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

M'Vila injured.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit, italy is losing. :sad:



Gunner14 said:


> Italy playing with a diamond midfield today. Not looking too good in 1st 10 minutes.


true, but they been good after that, but the coach should put aquilani, he is more creative and better than montolivo




Seb said:


> ZLATAN who hasn't scored in 12 of the 13 times he's faced English teams unsurprisingly having a completely anonymous game against England's B team.


he is playing for sweden, sweden sucks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> It's class when Jones goes on one of them powerful runs.


His finishing is class too. Oh wait... :side:

Nah, it is fun to watch big centre back's charge forward. Lucio is still the best at doing it.

Come on, Rodwell.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The hell Guys? Jones & Now Rodwell should have scored and been 3 - 0 up Plus Dowing should have had 2 Assists. DAT CROSSING.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> he is playing for sweden, sweden sucks


He's playing for Sweden, our bogey team who we haven't beaten the last 12 times we've faced them, against a hugely understrength England team.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Solid first half performance from England with only one moment where Sweden looked like they might score and that was from a corner. England have defended well but they should be 3-0 up by now. Jones and Rodwell should be on the scoresheet, especially the latter.

Jones has looked much more comfortable on the ball in this game and that charge forward was great. He's very good at doing his charges through the midfield and near the oppositions box but he needs to work on his finishing. Still, he's looked good. Walker and Baines have done well and the same thing can be said for Rodwell, Downing and Walcott. Zamora is doing okay, he's holding the ball a lot better than what Bent did against Spain. 

We just need to pick it up second half and get a few more goals to seal the game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

see, its not downnings fault breh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It wasn't Barry's goal. BACK TO NORMALITY.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Good first half, should've been 3, but we'll settle for the goal from the most defensive man ever to wear a number 10 shirt.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Downing with the assist and Garry Barry with the goal, what is this 8*D


Should really have been three though, Sweden have seemed poor


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm gona watch portugal/bosnia


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

2nd half. Montolivo off Simone Pepe on. Italy now gone 4-3-3 pushing Osvaldo outwide Balotelli through the middle.

Croatia Through, Ireland through, Czech Rep through.

Bosnia will be through in 90 minutes. This portugal side are poor they just dont seem to want to play for eachother.

LMAO as i type it 1-0 Portugal - Ronaldo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ronaldo just scored off a free kick, 1-0 to portugal

didn't get to see the challenge, but from what i saw/heard ronaldo dived


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RONALDOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

IT'S STURRIDGE TIME, awww yeah.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> 2nd half. Montolivo off Simone Pepe on. Italy now gone 4-3-3 pushing Osvaldo outwide Balotelli through the middle.
> 
> Croatia Through, Ireland through, Czech Rep through.
> 
> ...


what, pepe in, put aquilani coach. germany is way better than holland and this 3-0 proves it. still not over though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Melvis said:


> IT'S STURRIDGE TIME, awww yeah.


:mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not watching Germany/Holland, but sounds like Muller is at the centre of everything, again. There can't be a more underrated player in world football.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DOWNING AGAIN WITH A BALL IN

nice work zamora


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

downing good run, but straight to the keeper


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Germany beating Holland 3 - 0? Damn hopefully they bring that form to the Euro's. Would love to see them Vs Spain in the finals 

Also Downing's been boss with the crosses this game. Made some really good chances this game.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Walker looks lively. Nice to see him try to open attacking avenues, plus he has the awareness to know when it's not worth staying up and retreats. Would be good to give him some service if he _is_ making a dangerous run, though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen Downing put 7/8 crosses in, and I think 2 have actually gone to an England player (the goal, and the Rodwell chance, which wasn't really a cross anyway, just a ball across the box to an unmarked player). He should've scored though, good run but wasted the chance. Refreshing to see an England right-back who's not a complete liability as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sweden are really shit, for real. They probably will score after I have said this, but they've shown next to nothing going forward.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

not watching the whole italy game but it look they are playing better but they cant score. what a miis osvaldo, what great golie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hate the cunt but nani just scored a cracker


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> I've seen Downing put 7/8 crosses in, and I think 2 have actually gone to an England player (the goal, and the Rodwell chance, which wasn't really a cross anyway, just a ball across the box to an unmarked player). He should've scored though, good run but wasted the chance. Refreshing to see an England right-back who's not a complete liability as well.


There was one where he played it into Zamora I believe it was a few minutes before his run and another one just before that that look quite threatening. 

Agreed about walker though. Hopefully he gets more chances. Would love to see Micah get a shot too.



Joel said:


> Sweden are really shit, for real. They probably will score after I have said this, but they've shown next to nothing going forward.


Legit question here. Did Ibra have a shot on goal when he was on. Dude seemed completley anonymous.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Good to see that the 4 best teams are all making it to the Euro's. Makes for a better tournament. Well, I say 4 best, Turkey are probably better than Ireland, but Ireland deserve it after what happened in Paris.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd always encourage an 'anyone but Glen Johnson' rule but if it was me I'd be taking Micah and Walker, nuff said.

The groups sound pretty menacing, though. Possibility to have a group of Spain, England, Portugal and Sweden, apparently? Lethal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's a shame the Turks couldn't be there instead of Sweden or some other shitty side. The Turks are always good for entertainment.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Legit question here. Did Ibra have a shot on goal when he was on. Dude seemed completley anonymous.


I think he barely touched the ball, let alone have a shot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England trying to give Barry the own goal, lol. Won't work.

Micah and Walker are easily the best two right-backs in the country.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Legit question here. Did Ibra have a shot on goal when he was on. Dude seemed completley anonymous.


Yeah he tried to curl a difficult effort in from outside the box and it went straight into the stands. Would've been a similar kind of goal to Rooney's goal from the Champions League final. That's all I remember him doing though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

seeing the peru game and they are doing fine. i am confident they can beat ecuador


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain really don't do friendlies.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Costa Rica beating Spain at the moment thanks to some Casillas spazzing. Spain are really shitty during friendlies it seems, but what's important is they show up when it counts anyways.

U.S. beat Slovenia 3-2 earlier. The scoreline that should have been at the World Cup anyways. Justice done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Spain really don't do friendlies.


No worries. Torres will definitely come on and save them like he did vs England.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Costa Rica beating Spain? The Hell? It's a good thing for Spain that they turn up in the big tournaments.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Walker gets Man of the Match; well deserved, he's been fantastic throughout.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

heres nani's goal :shocked:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Walker given MotM, he's had a good game, no-one really stood out tbh.

So I think i'm right in saying that's our last game before Fabio picks the England squad.

XI i'd like to see:

Hart

Walker
Jones
Lescott
Cole

Parker
Wilshere
Gerrard

Milner
Rooney (Welbeck)
Young

That's assuming Gerrard is fit and in form. If not, put Milner in central midfield and stick Adam Johnson on the right wing. This obviously won't happen, Fabio will start Terry, Barry and Bent in the first game, guaranteed.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn what a strike.

Edit

@Seb surprised you would want Stevie to start. Thought it would be time to let all of the golden oldies to go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nani's goal was crazy. Alternating between Portugal/Bosnia and the Spain friendly. Btw, I think Fabregas is playing as a forward to accompany Villa. Torres can't even get into the team when there is no one else to fill the position, LOL.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

told you it was a cracker

bosnia get one back, 2-1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn what a strike.
> 
> Edit
> 
> @Seb surprised you would want Stevie to start. Thought it would be time to let all of the golden oldies to go.


I've got rid of most of them, including Ferdinand, who is still a world class defender when fit and actually playing. Still think Gerrard has something to offer in the big games and besides, who else have we got who can play that more attacking role in midfield? Milner perhaps, who's been excellent on the wing recently and is the best crosser in the England team, and Lampard, who isn't as good as Gerrard and never has been.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> Walker given MotM, he's had a good game, no-one really stood out tbh.
> 
> So I think i'm right in saying that's our last game before Fabio picks the England squad.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't like to see any of the bolded.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Costa Rica 2 up, nice goal. Spain should just go home.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ What would be your team then?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> I've got rid of most of them, including Ferdinand, who is still a world class defender when fit and actually playing. Still think Gerrard has something to offer in the big games and besides, who else have we got who can play that more attacking role in midfield? Milner perhaps, who's been excellent on the wing recently and is the best crosser in the England team, and Lampard, who isn't as good as Gerrard and never has been.


Fair points. Can't really think of anyone aside from Franky. Still think him, Frank & Rio are guys to hold onto simply for that experience factor but the rest of the team can work around building up the younger guys and keeping with Rooney. 



Gunner14 said:


> Wouldn't like to see any of the bolded.


Walker was great today. Lescott was great Saturday. Plain don't understand why not whilshere, Jones & Especially Rooney (Our best Striker). Milner meh not my first choice either.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

costa rica 2-0 spain. :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Joel Campbell the dog shit stiker who Arsene sent away after 2 training sessions scores past spain LMAO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner what would your England team be?

CGS you've also got Terry and Cole along with Gerrard who are all experienced and will probably start. Rooney I think has almost 70 caps as well. So if you throw Ferdinand and Lampard in too that's over half the team.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

If Argentina lose this game too then it will be hard for the qualification


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ireland 1-1 Estonia FT. (Ireland 5-1 Estonia, Agg.)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> ^ What would be your team then?





Chain Gang solider said:


> Walker was great today. Lescott was great Saturday. Plain don't understand why not whilshere, Jones & Especially Rooney (Our best Striker). Milner meh not my first choice either.


Rooney our best striker who doesn;t like scoring in international tournaments? Suspended for atleast 2 games anyway so leave him out we've shown we dont him.
Why not Wilshere because i don't think he'll be fit. 


Hart

Richards
Jagielka
Dawson (if fit)
Cole

Parker
Cleverley

Young
Johnson
Welbeck

Sturridge

rather give ago to something new looking to build to 2014.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Gunner what would your England team be?
> 
> CGS you've also got Terry and Cole along with Gerrard who are all experienced and will probably start. Rooney I think has almost 70 caps as well. So if you throw Ferdinand and Lampard in too that's over half the team.


Ahh forgot about Cole. In that Case Cole, Gerrard & Rooney as the experience guys in the starting line up with maybe Lampy, Rio & Terry on the bench just in case. 

Good on Ireland qualifying too. Deserved it fully.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Argentina playing a 4-4-2 with a midfield 4 of Sosa, Brano, Mascherano and Guinazu.

The fuck?

Looking at their squad, why not play Gago and Mascherano in midfield, with Pastore in front of them and a front 3 of Lavezzi, Higuain and Messi? Their teams and squad selection policy is ridiculous.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> Argentina playing a 4-4-2 with a midfield 4 of Sosa, Brano, Mascherano and Guinazu.
> 
> The fuck?
> 
> Looking at their squad, why not play Gago and Mascherano in midfield, with Pastore in front of them and a front 3 of Lavezzi, Higuain and Messi? Their teams and squad selection policy is ridiculous.


because they've already tried that and it didnt work. Argentina are trying to find players to work to a system not just throwing in all the names for the sake of it.

Team last time Argentina won

Mariano Andújar	
4 Nicolás Burdisso	
6 Nicolás Otamendi	
3 Pablo Javier Zabaleta	
5 Marcos Alberto Rojo	
8 José Ernesto Sosa	
22 Rodrigo Brana
19 Ever Maximiliano Banega	
10 Lionel Messi	
9 Gonzalo Higuaín	
7 Ángel Di María

Team that drew with bolivia

1 Sergio Germán Romero	
4 Nicolás Burdisso	
2 Martín Demichelis	
15 Clemente Juan Rodriguez	
3 Pablo Javier Zabaleta	
14 Javier Mascherano	
5 Fernando Gago	
23 Javier Pastore	
11 Ricardo Gabriel Álvarez	
10 Lionel Messi	
9 Gonzalo Higuaín


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Argentina probably have the best attack in the world,good midfield but crappy defence


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Look at that front 3 though, Messi, Higuain and Di Maria, exactly the three I would play (Di Maria isn't in the squad atm). They've got no chance playing 4-4-2 and that midfield looks spectacularly average without Banega or Cambiasso, hell even throw in Costa or Gago. You say that didn't work, but they're losing again to Columbia with this team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bosnia finished. red card and another goal to ronaldo

3-1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> Look at that front 3 though, Messi, Higuain and Di Maria, exactly the three I would play (Di Maria isn't in the squad atm). They've got no chance playing 4-4-2 and that midfield looks spectacularly average without Banega or Cambiasso, hell even throw in Costa or Gago. You say that didn't work, but they're losing again to Columbia with this team.


They dont work well together. On paper means nothing. Di Maria doesnt perform aT international level.
On paper it looks average but can you honestly say you know anything about the home based players? european coverage of the argentinian league isnt exactly flicking to sky sports two.

They've taken off Guinazu now and put on Aguero. so now is a 4-2-4. Still 1-0 colombia though and they've tried the europeans together they dont work. They're looking to find what does. It takes time. Also im sure alot of the reason is the fact the crowd goes down when they play european based players. Its no secret that Argentina hate Messi.

3-2 bosnia

1-1 Messi


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> They dont work well together. On paper means nothing. Di Maria doesnt perform aT international level.
> On paper it looks average but can you honestly say you know anything about the home based players? european coverage of the argentinian league isnt exactly flicking to sky sports two.
> 
> They've taken off Guinazu now and put on Aguero. so now is a 4-2-4. Still 1-0 colombia thoough


Messi never performs with Argentina not Di Maria only


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shit bosnia score again 3-2.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lolSpain


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

4-2, now it's over. Messi equalized for Argentina 1-1.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally Messi scored with Argentina!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

2-1 Aguero. job done.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

portugal destroyed bosnia while spain is lucky, how long was the extra time, so stupid, and still not finished or maybe livescore is lagging, o livescore is lagging


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> heres nani's goal :shocked:


Fucking cracker of a goal.


The england game was a complete snoozefest.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Begovic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Joel Campbell the dog shit stiker who Arsene sent away after 2 training sessions scores past spain LMAO


isnt he at lorient to gain nationality or something


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> isnt he at lorient to gain nationality or something


No if you go abroad to get dual nationality you don't go to France because it takes 5 years same as in England.

He'd already been working in this country as he'd done training sessions with the club while being paid so we either broke EU law and Arsene Wenger should be shot and hung, or there was nothing wrong which his work visa.

currently 1 league goal in 379 minutes for lorient.

LMAO at all the Arsenal fans on twitter saying how he's the new Henry because he scored past Spain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Seedings for Euro 2012*

• Pot 1: Spain, Holland, Poland*, Ukraine*.

• Pot 2: Germany, Italy, England, Russia.

• Pot 3: Croatia, Greece, Portugal, Sweden.

• Pot 4: Denmark, France, Czech Republic, Republic of Ireland

Spain, Italy, Portugal and Denmark in Group B, please.

Poland, England, Sweden and R.O.I in Group A please, :side:


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Holland 
England
Portugal
France 

please 

Poland
Russia
Sweden
ROI

Spain
Germany
Croatia
Denmark

Ukraine
Italy
Greece
Czech

Id like that set up Or the 'derbies' England Ireland Portugal Spain would be interesting


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spain, Germany, Portugal + France would be immense.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> because they've already tried that and it didnt work. Argentina are trying to find players to work to a system not just throwing in all the names for the sake of it.
> 
> Team last time Argentina won
> 
> ...


Romero
Zanetti/Jonas, Mascherano, Samuel, Jonas/Zanetti
Gago, Banega, Cambiasso
Aguero, Messi, Tevez

Press it till it clicks!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

A- Poland, Germany, Greece, France
B- Spain, England, Croatia, Czech Rep
C- Netherlands, Italy, Sweden, Denmark
D- Ukraine, Russia, Portugal, Rep of Ireland

That's what I'll have.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

australia to sweep the euro's undefeated woooo


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Just seen Joel Campbell scored against Spain. TEKKERS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Next Henry for sure, eh Gunner?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Group 1*
Spain
Italy
Sweden
France

*Group 2*
Poland
Russia
Portugal
Czech Republic

*Group 3*
Holland
Germany
Croatia
Denmark

*Group 4*
Ukraine
England
Greece
Republic Of Ireland
​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GUUS leaves turkey after failing to get to euro 2012

come home GUUS. come home


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Zlatan, WHAT A PLAYER.



Seb said:


> So I think i'm right in saying that's our last game before Fabio picks the England squad.


Won't there be a friendly in Feb?

Hart
Richards
Jones
Terry
Cole
Parker
Wilshere
Gerrard
Walcott
Young
Bent

Rest of squad: Gordon Banks, Walker, Smalling, Cahill, Baines, Rodwell, Lampard, Milner, Johnson, Sturridge, Welbeck, Rooney

Uninspiring, but I don't even care. 8*D


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah, england won't get further than the group stage.

I trust capello will stick with the fossils.

regardless, germany or portugal will win it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This will clearly be England's first match squad at the Euros. 

Hart

Johnson - Rio - Terry (C) - Cole

Gerrard - Lampard - Barry

Walcott - Bent - Downing 

DAT TEAM


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> *Group 1*
> Spain
> Italy
> Sweden
> ...


nice. in my opinion that the hosts are in pot 1 is dumb. it should be the top 4 teams in europe that should be in pot 1. so pot 1 should be spain, netherland, germany and italy. the host should be in the pot they are ranked by fifa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah, england won't get further than the group stage.
> 
> I trust capello will stick with the fossils.
> 
> regardless, germany or *portugal* will win it.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

italy can win the euro,(not being sacarstic). they have a good squad, they actually had 68 percent of possesion against uruguay with so many shot, they were just unlucky. if they play like this and are not careless, they can win, they can defeat netherlands, if they are lucky enough of not facing spain or germany, italy can win it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joel said:


>


she'd get it.



anyways, portugal have the best player in the world so expect them to be up there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> GUUS leaves turkey after failing to get to euro 2012
> 
> come home GUUS. come home


AUSSIE GUUS



Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah, england won't get further than the group stage.
> 
> I trust capello will stick with the fossils.
> 
> regardless, germany or *portugal* will win it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

love a good GIF

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> she'd get it.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, *portugal have the best player in the world* so expect them to be up there.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joel said:


>


:lmao

He's no Joao Moutinho.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> she'd get it.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, *portugal have the best player in the world so expect them to be up there.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> she'd get it.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, *portugal have the best player in the world* so expect them to be up there.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> regardless, germany or portugal will win it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah, england won't get further than the group stage.
> 
> I trust capello will stick with the fossils.
> 
> regardless, germany or *portugal *will win it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

When I was younger, I used to love Portugal. Not as much as Australia or Germany (Ballack and Kahn ), but I really did like them. Was a huge fan of Luis Figo, plus I really liked Deco and Maniche. Don't give a stuff about them now though. Not liking Ronaldo doesn't help.

Will still be hoping for a Germany win next year, even though they destroyed us at the World Cup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking like one fucking stacked tournament. I think I heard it's 15 of the top 16 ranked European nations + Poland, i'm guessing Turkey are the team that missed out. Obviously want England to win, but seeming as that's unlikely, i'd like to see them get out of the group stages as knockout matches are really the ecstasy/heartbreak of these tournaments, and it's usually a rollercoaster with England. Should be a ton of quality matches which i'm really looking forward too.

Spain are obviously the best team, but i'm tipping Germany.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Serbs are the team that missed out: http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/competitions/General/01/69/56/52/1695652_DOWNLOAD.pdf

Interesting fact though. I didn't know it. It certainly gives the tournament more credibility.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I like Portugal, the only thing I hold against them is those crumbling penalty spots. And maybe that winker too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm wondering what heart-breaking way we'll go out this time. I can pretty much remember:

96 - Out on penalties to ze Germans, though I can barely remember this tournament, apart from Southgate's penalty miss and Shearer battering Holland.

98 - Out on penalties to Argentina after being the better side, and even looking possible winners with 10 men. Campbell's disallowed goal. Owen's wonder goal. Beckham's red card. That game had everything.

00 - I'll never, ever forget that horror image of Phil Neville sliding pointlessly into Moldovan in the 90th minute for a penalty that knocked us out. Romania fucked us over for the second consecutive tournament with a last minute goal.

02 - That Ronaldinho goal. Shame we met Brazil so early on. Wouldn't have had to if we could've beaten fucking Nigeria.

04 - Rooney injured after being superb all tournament. Rui Costa's wonder goal. Campbell's 119th minute disallowed goal. Out on penalties to Portugal.

06 - Rooney's red card. Ronaldo's wink. Everyone playing shit all tournament apart from Beckham and Hargreaves. Out on penalties AGAIN to Portugal.

08 - WOLLY IN THE BROLLY

10 - Lampard's disallowed goal. Being absolutely destroyed by a brilliant German performance. Horror defending and 90 minutes of Barry being Ozil's bitch.

12 - Probably penalties again in the first knockout stage. I'm guessing to someone like France. I'd be surprised if we made it any further. Life is never dull as an England fan, even under Capello. Romania aren't there to beat us in the group stage, so avoid Portugal in the knock out rounds, and we'll be fine 8*D


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

You missed out Phil Neville slipping over giving Rui Costa the opportunity to score that wonder goal 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was a fucking good goal though tbf. I just gave up after that, and then I think Lampard scored from a corner to equalize. Only delayed the heartbreak though.






2:30 

That's Maniche's goal at the end, one of the best goals i've ever seen.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pin headed bald cunt.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> anyways, *portugal have the best player in the world* so expect them to be up there.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

redeadening said:


>


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jobbed_Out said:


>


:lmao we have a winner.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Group 1
Poland
Italy
Sweden
Denmark

Group 2
Spain
England
Portugal
France

Group 3
Holland
Germany
Croatia
Czech

Group 4
Ukraine
Russia
Greece
Republic Of Ireland


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

And Italy would still get knocked out in the groups.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FORZA ITALY


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

haribo said:


> And Italy would still get knocked out in the groups.


really?, even if they are with spain, portugal and france, they would still go into the quater finals. this italy is way better than the italy of 2010. you will see in the euro. remember italy beat spain. and they had the best defensive record in the euro qualifiers.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I really wouldn't expect the Italy of the Euro's to be the Italy of the 2010 WC. Then again, they could.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

reymisteriofan said:


> remember italy beat spain.


Yeah but we've established this week that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

san marino to fancy their chances against spain


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't see why not if Costa Rica did 8*D.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Calling it now, Moldova to win the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> really?, even if they are with spain, portugal and france, they would still go into the quater finals. this italy is way better than the italy of 2010. you will see in the euro. remember italy beat spain. and they had the best defensive record in the euro qualifiers.


Yeah because their group was really tough. Estonia finished second in it for a start. Serbia & Slovenia are hardly massive goal threats, then there's the Faroes & Northern Ireland. Hmm, tricky!

If you're that ignorant to think they'd get through that tough group you predicted, you're setting yourself up for a fall. I bet you were just as confident going in to the World Cup against Slovakia, New Zealand & Paraguay. If you couldn't even come out of that group you'd more than struggle to escape that one. They might be better now but qualifying tells you nothing. The World Cup told you that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> remember italy beat spain.


So did England, friendlies mean nothing to the Spanish.

If England score a few next summer and get out of the group stages happily then i'll begin to believe anything can happen in the latter stages, but still Spain, Germany or France to win next summer for me.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

haribo said:


> And Italy would still get knocked out in the groups.


and England will not reach a final for the 16th consecutive time in an official tournament


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

What if they do reach the final? How mad will you get? 

Pretty mad is my guess.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> and England will not reach a final for the 16th consecutive time in an official tournament


when was the last time malta even qualified for a tournament? never, i'm guessing?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™;10603229 said:


> Yeah because their group was really tough. Estonia finished second in it for a start. Serbia & Slovenia are hardly massive goal threats, then there's the Faroes & Northern Ireland. Hmm, tricky!
> 
> If you're that ignorant to think they'd get through that tough group you predicted, you're setting yourself up for a fall. I bet you were just as confident going in to the World Cup against Slovakia, New Zealand & Paraguay. If you couldn't even come out of that group you'd more than struggle to escape that one. They might be better now but qualifying tells you nothing. The World Cup told you that.


true, the world cup 2010 was bad for italy but now they are better, you will see. how can all of you be so confident that italy wont qualify for that tough group, you never know. you are so confident that italy wont reach far in the euro, how do you know. but i am confident that italy is one of the favourites to win. but most likely it would be germany with spain as a runner up(unless they face in the quater or semifinal. i doubt england will even reach the semifinal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Evo said:


> What if they do reach the final? How mad will you get?
> 
> Pretty mad is my guess.


Im pretty sure he would never return here.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

On Italy in 2010 they went into the tournament hoping to defend their way to the final again but they came up against sides like New Zealand and Paraguay who were more than happy to not attack. Italy suffered the same issues England have. They had no plan B. They had no way to turn the side an go and attack. Now they dont have that problem. In the friendlies they have been wokring on 2 new formations. A 3-2-3-2 which was very very attacking. And then vs Uruguay they tried a 4-3-1-2 which switched to a 4-3-2-1 and in both games they created a host of chances they just need to get a striker in form to finish them. Osvaldo is not a centre forward.

Will they win the euro's?? I very much doubt it. But i do believe they have a better chance than us. On sides id put above us id have Germany (who i think will win it), Spain, Holland, Italy and Portugal. If we play any of those 5 i cant see us winning. I also can't see us beating the R.O.I. because the game will mean more to them than us. But this is all hearsay with the way the draw could work we could get a very nice half of the draw and be thinking a semi final is a minimum expectation.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Costa Rica drew with Spain, and Panama beat Costa Rica. Everyone in Europe is just lucky Panama isn't from there.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

haribo said:


> And Italy would still get knocked out in the groups.


Sweden and Denmark would "conspire" again.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> On Italy in 2010 they went into the tournament hoping to defend their way to the final again but they came up against sides like New Zealand and Paraguay who were more than happy to not attack. Italy suffered the same issues England have. They had no plan B. They had no way to turn the side an go and attack. Now they dont have that problem. In the friendlies they have been wokring on 2 new formations. A 3-2-3-2 which was very very attacking. And then vs Uruguay they tried a 4-3-1-2 which switched to a 4-3-2-1 and in both games they created a host of chances they just need to get a striker in form to finish them. Osvaldo is not a centre forward.
> 
> Will they win the euro's?? I very much doubt it. But i do believe they have a better chance than us. On sides id put above us id have Germany (who i think will win it), Spain, Holland, Italy and Portugal. If we play any of those 5 i cant see us winning. I also can't see us beating the R.O.I. because the game will mean more to them than us. But this is all hearsay with the way the draw could work we could get a very nice half of the draw and be thinking a semi final is a minimum expectation.


correct, but what formation could italy use. 4-3-1-2 or 3-2-3-2


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I only see Germany or Spain winning the Euros, with teams like Holland, France and I'll even put Italy and England needing pretty much a 'perfect' tournament to win it

As for my Croatia, being in Pot 3 sucks, but not winning the qualifying group does that. I am not too confident despite the massive win in Istanbul. If we get a favorable draw then we are a QF team, but realistically, with Bilic in charge, we are a team who will struggle to get out of the groups in a group with strong competition. We had a relatively easy group in 2008 so I expect a hard one this time


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-boateng-quits-international-football?cc=5901


fuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkkk


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> she'd get it.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, portugal have the best player in the world so expect them to be up there.


Xavi is spanish fella. What percentage of Ronaldo's goals have come in big match situations?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Euro 2012 finals draw tomorrow at 5 pm. Expect the usual faffing around before they actually pick the teams out the pots.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will Charlize Theron be there again?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

No, but someone hotter will be (and I'm not talking about a FIFA/UEFA official here).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

steamed hams said:


> No, but someone hotter will be (and I'm not talking about a FIFA/UEFA official here).


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha I've seen that pic before (unfortunately). I actually don't know who is going to be there, but if I said Lights was presenting I'm sure Bulk would tune in.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be Mirsolav's last major international tourney. Wow. One of my favourite strikers since I started watching.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder who australia will get in the euros


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

an australia vs mexico game would be nice


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucas Neill's offside trap against Hernandez would be hilariously bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lucas neill's offside trap?










big vincent doesnt approve


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Lucas Neill's offside trap against Hernandez would be hilariously bad.


But at least you guys got a great stiker like Scott McDonald to win you the game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Could be Mirsolav's last major international tourney. Wow. One of my favourite strikers since I started watching.


Considering his astonishing International form as well as the fact he is so close to breaking Ronaldo's record, i think we may possibly see MAYBE one last world cup showing


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Keith Andrews gets the chance to OWN him some Steven Gerrard. 










BOSS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spain, Germany, England, you want some, come get some.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Considering his astonishing International form as well as the fact he is so close to breaking Ronaldo's record, i think we may possibly see MAYBE one last world cup showing


Loew has a mancrush on him, so we can hope.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd be devastated. I want R9 to keep that record for a long time. He's my favourite striker of all time and that is mostly because of what I saw him do in the 1998 World Cup. It just feels _right_ that he has this record.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He hasn't shown any signs of slowing down so far. He's consistently great for Germany and has been doing well in Italy too. Gomez will most likely be first choice for Germany by 2014, but I hope Klose still gets into the squad and has his chance to beat that record.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

hope italy gets an easy draw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'd be devastated. I want R9 to keep that record for a long time. He's my favourite striker of all time and that is mostly because of what I saw him do in the 1998 World Cup. It just feels _right_ that he has this record.


This 100%.

Though i'd be amazed if Klose is still in the Germany set-up in 2014, let alone the starting striker. You can't afford a 'sympathy' selection, Ronaldo was the same age Klose is right now going into the 2010 World Cup and wasn't picked for Brazil when he had a chance to extend his total (and was still a better striker than Grafite ffs).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I just don't want us (Holland) to draw Portugal. They are our kryptonite somehow, our matches always end badly with them, just complete mayhem. Although revenge might be nice...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Come on, it doesnt matter who Ireland draws, as we all know, whether we want to admit it or not, that Ireland are going all the way to final, no matter who we draw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> This 100%.
> 
> Though i'd be amazed if Klose is still in the Germany set-up in 2014, let alone the starting striker. You can't afford a 'sympathy' selection, Ronaldo was the same age Klose is right now going into the 2010 World Cup and wasn't picked for Brazil when he had a chance to extend his total (*and was still a better striker than Grafite* ffs).


Dunga is such a cock.



Jethro said:


> I just don't want us (Holland) to draw Portugal. They are our kryptonite somehow, our matches always end badly with them, just complete mayhem. Although revenge might be nice...


You should be able to deal with them this time around. Holland are firmly the 3rd best in Europe. Let's hope the semi final teams are Spain, Germany, Holland and England 8*D



CyberWaste said:


> Come on, it doesnt matter who Ireland draws, as we all know, whether we want to admit it or not, that Ireland are going all the way to final, no matter who we draw.


Obviously. No one compares to KEITH ANDREWS!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't say I care much for this, but it's Germany's to lose.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

For Sweden I hope, best group possible:
- Ukraine
- England
- Ireland

But wouldnt count us out if we end up in a tougher group. We are usually better as an underdog.

The only team I really dont want is Germany. For us thast the toughest team possible imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I just don't know how they're going to separate Keith Andrews and ST LEDGER when it comes time to select player of the tournament.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> For Sweden I hope, best group possible:
> - Ukraine
> - England
> - Ireland
> ...


Yes, I hope we get sweden, as we would have a good chance at beating them. Arguably the weakest team in pot 3.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Teams I want from the draw:

Ukraine/Poland.
Anyone but Portugal (Along with Romania and Germany, they're our tormentors).
Ireland (Anyone but France would be good, but England/Ireland would be a blast).

Basically if we only get one of Spain/Holland, Portugal and France, i'm confident we'll get through the group.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I would want at least one tough team for England. Give us a dose of reality before all the 'tards think we're unbeatable because we beat Poland. I do have a feeling though we'll get Spain or Holland in the groups, smash them big style, get everyone excited and then lose to someone like Greece in the next round.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Platini ofcourse speaking French, just speak English you twat, the dominant language of the people watching.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't care who we will have in the group if u want to win u have to beat the best, FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> I don't care who we will have in the group if u want to win u have to beat the best, FORZA ITALIA!


Malta are in the draw?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Malta are in the draw?


yes Italy are in the draw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Location: Malta


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Location: Malta


so? I already explained that in the past months on these forums


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That doesn't make you Italian though does it?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

LUIS SUAREZ


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

GEORGE CLOONEY


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> so? I already explained that in the past months on these forums


are you from malta? well let see the draw. i predict germany to win with no difficulties, i dont think even spain cant beat them


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ireland in Spain's group!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

So we got Portugal, Netherlands and Germany? Pff dosent matter no defense can withstand BENDTNER!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

So glad England didn't get group B.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

thank god italy is not in the group of death like last time, italy can qualify with spain in quater finals, netherland, germany, portugal and denmark = group of death. i guess netherlands and germany would most likely qualify. why did they put poland, grecce, russia and czech republic in one group.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

reymisteriofan said:


> *thank god italy is not in a very difficult group*, italy can qualify with spain in quater finals, netherland, germany, portugal and denmark = group of death. i guess netherlands and germany would most likely qualify.


thats what people said when italy got drawn with paraguay, new zealand and slovakia in 2010, yet they finished bottom


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That's definitely not a good group for Italy, both Ireland and Croatia are capable of taking points from them.

The Gods shined on England there, thank God we avoided Group B. It's all destined for an England vs Germany final :side:

There's some cracking ties there.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad England avoided the group of death. Poor Ireland, getting grouped with Spain but they could take points from Italy and Croatia. Group A is the easiest group of them all and group B is the hardest one. It'll be exciting to see some of the games from that group in particular.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

that was last year, i am sure this time it wont happen, plus england group is not so easy, ukraine and france can take points from them. i doubt england would reach the final, italy has more chances than england from reaching the finals. 1st group i predict that greece and russia would qualify. group b would be tough, but i think germany and netherland would qualify, group c would most likely be spain and italy. group d would most likely be england and france. i would not be suprised if it would be ukraine instead of france though


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

England not in Group B = Win. Portugal got the short end of the stick there though. Germany & Holland along with Spain are the best 3 International teams in the World right now So I could easily see them in third place.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So many glamour ties:

England vs France
Spain vs Italy
Holland vs Germany
Portugal vs Holland
Germany vs Portugal

Plus obviously for me, the other English games to look forward too, and all the Group C games look like must watch ties as well.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> thank god italy is not in the group of death like last time, italy can qualify with spain in quater finals, netherland, germany, portugal and denmark = group of death. i guess netherlands and germany would most likely qualify. why did they put poland, grecce, russia and czech republic in one group.


Ireland have a very good chance of beating Italy. We have no need to fear italy, as they havent beaten us in the past 3 or 4 times we played them.

Decent draw. I predict Ireland to come second, and if england come top of their group.... BRING IT ON

It will be a game to savour.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

hard group but this time we can beat spain and win the group, group A is a joke! c'mon this was all planned so poland can go through and england were lucky as always to draw ukraine(average team),france(nothing special) and sweden(ok team)


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> that was last year, i am sure this time it wont happen, plus england group is not so easy, ukraine and france can take points from them. i doubt england would reach the final, italy has more chances than england from reaching the finals. 1st group i predict that greece and russia would qualify. group b would be tough, but i think germany and netherland would qualify, group c would most likely be spain and italy. group d would most likely be england and france. i would not be suprised if it would be ukraine instead of france though


You think Ukraine can draw/beat England, a team who still rely a fair bit on Shevchenko, but dont consider Ireland a threat to Italy... a team who have conceded only 2 goals in their last 11 games, and nearly, and should have beat Italy away in the WC 2008 qualifiers? 

Keep up the confidence, I wouldnt be suprised if Italy choked in our group.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> Ireland have a very good chance of beating Italy. We have no need to fear italy, as they havent beaten us in the past 3 or 4 times we played them.
> 
> Decent draw. I predict Ireland to come second, and if england come top of their group.... BRING IT ON
> 
> It will be a game to savour.


those were friendlies, i doubt ireland will beat italy in the euro, yeah and ukraine can beat\draw england, i would not be suprised cause england in not so great as they were. dont get so confidence that ireland will beat italy. italy and spain are favourites to qualify in that group, this italy is better than the italy in 2010 world cup. it would be nice to see italy and england face each other in the quater finals, hope this happens.



Nitromalta said:


> hard group but this time we can beat spain and win the group, group A is a joke! c'mon this was all planned so poland can go through and england were lucky as always to draw ukraine(average team),france(nothing special) and sweden(ok team)


are you from malta?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The favourites don't all go through, it never works like that. France and England have about an easy group as they could have wished for, Spain and Germany are a cut above the rest, so that leaves Italy and Holland, both with really tough groups. I'd go with those 2 to be knocked out.

I remember when we played France in Euro 2004, we took the lead, Beckham missed a penalty, then Zidane scored a free-kick right at the end, then I think it was Gerrard with the most woeful back pass resulted in a last minute Zidane penalty and France win. Though that was a much stronger French team.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Italy should finish second in their group but at the same time if they are not careful could easily finish bottom.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i know that not always the favourite go through. i just say that italy has more chance than ireland to go through. holland would also most likely get through, they have more chance than portugal or denmark


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> those were friendlies, i doubt ireland will beat italy in the euro, yeah and ukraine can beat\draw england, i would not be suprised cause england in not so great as they were. dont get so confidence that ireland will beat italy. italy and spain are favourites to qualify in that group, this italy is better than the italy in 2010 world cup. it would be nice to see italy and england face each other in the quater finals, hope this happens.
> 
> 
> are you from malta?


yes why?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> i know that not always the favourite go through. i just say that italy has more chance than ireland to go through. holland would also most likely get through, they have more chance than portugal or denmark


Well yes you're right obviously that they look stronger teams on paper, but in the tournament, anything can happen and it's unlikely the 8 favourites (Russia/Greece, Holland/Germany, Spain/Italy, France/England) will all qualify.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

damn if Italy meets England in the quaters my country would explode we would have a war during the match we have been waiting for this match from 1990 world cup when I wasn't still born


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> yes why?


curiosity, thks. seb, true, anything can happen, just hope italy qualifies. nitromalta, malta hates england?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> curiosity, thks


where are u from usa?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

nope, from peru


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> curiosity, thks. seb, true, anything can happen, just hope italy qualifies. nitromalta, malta hates england?


here almost all the country supports Italy or England so those who support Italy hates England and those that supports England hates Italy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

We hate Italy?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i am sure there are exceptions, right? i like italy that means i hate england?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No he's saying people in Malta support follow either England or Italy and consequently dislike the other. I don't hate any nations, though there's nothing better than beating Germany or Argentina.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> No he's saying people in Malta support follow either England or Italy and consequently dislike the other. I don't hate any nations, though there's nothing better than beating Germany or Argentina.


yeah that's right


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i know that, i was just joking, the only nation i hate is netherlands.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We got drawn in an easy group. New Zealand, Canada and India? Australia's got this. FORZA AUSTRALIA.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

New Zealand would probably woop you, they are unbeaten in World Cup finals games after all /Michael Cole

Also, Germany vs Portugal opening group game :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

italy and spain is the first game in group c, which would be better germany vs portugal or italy vs spain, interesting.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

So England to come 2nd in our group then out to Spain in the quarter finals. Nice


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

steamed hams said:


> New Zealand would probably woop you, they are unbeaten in World Cup finals games after all /Michael Cole
> 
> *Also, Germany vs Portugal opening group game* :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> So England to come 2nd in our group then out to Spain in the quarter finals. Nice


or 1st then most likely italy.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> thank god italy is not in the group of death like last time, italy can qualify with spain in quater finals, netherland, germany, portugal and denmark = group of death. i guess netherlands and germany would most likely qualify. *why did they put poland, grecce, russia and czech republic in one group*.


The draw is random... Group A is laughable though, I agree. Put one of the big teams in there and they would have trashed every team.



CyberWaste said:


> You think Ukraine can draw/beat England, a team who still rely a fair bit on Shevchenko, but dont consider Ireland a threat to Italy... a team who have conceded only 2 goals in their last 11 games, and nearly, and should have beat Italy away in the WC 2008 qualifiers?
> 
> Keep up the confidence, I wouldnt be suprised if Italy choked in our group.


Yep, Ukraine is extremely average these days. When Shevchenko is your main man you know you're fucked. I give Poland a way bigger chance of getting second place in their group than Ukraine. I see Ireland getting 4th place, and Croatia go through with Spain in an "upset". 



reymisteriofan said:


> i know that, i was just joking, the only nation i hate is netherlands.


You're from Peru and hate the Netherlands, why? That is extremely random. You know the most well known Peruvian player at the moment, Farfan, became famous at PSV in Holland right?  But that's like saying I hate Paraguay. Why would I _hate_ Paraguay? Hate is a strong word.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Jethro said:


> The draw is random... Group A is laughable though, I agree. Put one of the big teams in there and they would have trashed every team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember when germany draw 3-3 against ukraine, so i think they can take points from england, me too i see ireland 4th place, but croatia in 3rd, 2nd italy and 1st spain, nige, dont overate your country, your country is not that good to qualify in that group, italy is better, croatia is better, spain is better. i dont really know why i hate netherlands,i just dont like them. by this i dont mean i hate netherlands people, the netherlands people are quite nice, i been there and i find them to be kind, but i just dislike netherlands, the footbal team. not the country. 

this time in the world cup 2014 qualifier, i see peru qualifying. they been third in the copa america so they can qualify, plus they been very good at home this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

"Wayne Rooney's ban for the Euro 2012 Championship has been reduced to two matches from three after an appeal to Uefa."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16064924.stm

Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

so only two matches for bent to fail to score in now at least.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't Rooney himself admit there was basically no chance of the ban being reduced?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kenny is angry that the FA appealed the Rooney's ban. Guy is unbelievable.



> Liverpool boss Kenny Dalglish believes the Football Association has not set a good example by successfully appealing against Wayne Rooney's three-match international suspension.
> 
> The Manchester United striker's UEFA ban was reduced to two games on Thursday morning, at the same time as Dalglish was addressing the media at a press conference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw that interview too, guy's a moron. God forbid the FA for looking out for their own interests. Trying to make them sound like hypocrites, but it's not like they were the one's who issued the ban in the first place, regardless of the fact being banned for most of a tournament is a completely different scenario. Oh and yeah Kenny, lets rush in and make a decision when someone's character is at stake. He's honestly worse than Fergie at press conferences.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rooney still banned eh?











FOCAL POINT TIME TO SHINE


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> Kenny is angry that the FA appealed the Rooney's ban. Guy is unbelievable.


I make Kenny spot on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> rooney still banned eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Focal Points. No no no. This is England Brah. There is only one man up for the Challenge... 










BIG ANDEH'S TIME TO SHINE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id lol if andy started scoring for england very well

though judging by how well torres is doing for spain........... 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eto'o banned from cameroon for 15 matches for his part in the players strike that got the friendly against algeria (!!!!) cancelled


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

African nations always go overboard with the length of these suspensions don't they, if they qualified for the Cup of Nations I doubt it would have been as long.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Goalkeepers: Scott Carson (Bursaspor), Joe Hart (Manchester City), Robert Green (West Ham United).
> 
> Defenders: Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Manchester United), Micah Richards (Manchester City), Chris Smalling (Manchester United), Kyle Walker (Tottenham Hotspur).
> 
> ...


england team announced, dont know how Downing has got in the squad, when people like Oxlade-Chamberlain have performed far better, also Frazier Campbell in the squad??


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Downing is a dumb selection, but Campbell? Wtf? :lmao

John Ruddy left out, but Robert Green picked? fpalm

Cahill, who's had an awful season, over Lescott and Jagielka who did so well against Spain?

Why not take a look at Britton and Oxlade-Chamberlain? I thought this friendly was to look at other players.

This is why Pearce will never be taken seriously.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Fraizer Campbell wat. He's been back from injury about a month and started two games, hardly reason for a call up. So long as he doesn't get injured again I guess. Downing is just laughable too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully we have everyone fit again by the Euro's and Redknapp in charge.

Team i'd like to see:

Hart

Richards
Jones
Smalling
Cole

Parker
Cleverly
Gerrard

Johnson
Welbeck
Young

What Pearce will pick:

Hart

Richards
Cahill
Jones
Cole

Parker
Barry
Gerrard

Walcott
Rooney
Young


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wonder if Gary Hoper will ever being mentioned about potentially being in the England squad, has 41 goals in 71 games in the past couple of seasons for Celtic. But then its difficult to compare the level of the SPL with the Premier League.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

To be fair, Campbell has been really good from what I've seen of him recently.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just noticed Pearce has also picked 3 RB's + Smalling and Jones who can also play there.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Does a 4-3-3 work with the present England squad?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Does a 4-3-3 work with the present England squad?


Hart
Richards - Smalling - Jones - Cole

Gerrard - Parker - Milner

Sturridge - Rooney - Welbeck​
How's that?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah Campbell is a strange choice seeing as he hasn't been back from injury long. Agbonlahor probs would have made the squad if he wasn't injured. He is due to be back against Wigan but obviously that's too late to make this squad.

Downing has been poor for Liverpool. Maybe Pearce wanted to include an outright left midfield, left footed player. Whatever though there's only a couple of questionable selections imo, and it's always unlikey to be the exact squad any of us would choose.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant wait for 'Arry to go coach englandand then they crash out of the next tournament

His team management ability is good, but without the same players, and his questionable tactics, I cant see how he'll be better than any other coach

England's problem lies in their youth system, better men than Harry have tried and failed


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Hart
> Richards - Smalling - Jones - Cole
> 
> Gerrard - Parker - Milner
> ...


Sturridge will kill somebody if he is pushed to the wing in the national team as well. :taylor1

Other than that, it looks good. Rooney can drop in the hole to make it 4-3-1-2 as well. In fact, that would work better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Campbell has something like 3 starts in 18 months. 8*D

Still a better pick than Downing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Wonder if Gary Hoper will ever being mentioned about potentially being in the England squad, has 41 goals in 71 games in the past couple of seasons for Celtic. But then its difficult to compare the level of the SPL with the Premier League.


Kris Boyd couldn't do it in the Championship despite being the most prolific in Scottish Premier League history, and that was only in the last couple of years. The SPL's utter dross now and completely incomparable. 

Hooper's still fairly young though as opposed to Boyd when he came down. Anthony Stokes & Samaras have good scoring records at Celtic too and look how poor they were over here, Stokes more so.

*Edit:* Don't get how Ashley Cole's been picked if senior players were being dropped. We all know he's number one choice and if other players were to get a run out, it'd be the perfect chance for Leighton Baines.

Barry, Downing & Walcott can just fuck off. AOC's definitely overhyped. He's only really produced against us with our shite defence and 10 men. Give him time, but right now it's too soon.

I'd like to have seen Britton get a chance, maybe even Sinclair & Dyer too at Downing & Walcott's expense. With Rooney ill currently and out of the first two games, it's a stupid decision to pick him.

Cahill's played more games than Dawson and Dawson's been rested?! Seriously? Cahill got shown up big time against Napoli the other night, but I guess playing alongside Luiz means you're going to get exposed.

Anyway, the team I'd like to see:

Hart

Richards - Smalling - Jones - Baines

Parker

Cleverley - Gerrard

Welbeck - Bent - Sturridge​


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Razor King said:


> Sturridge will kill somebody if he is pushed to the wing in the national team as well. :taylor1
> 
> Other than that, it looks good. Rooney can drop in the hole to make it 4-3-1-2 as well. In fact, that would work better.


I think Rooney is better as a support striker, rather than in the whole behind 2 strikers. I know it's flexible and positions don't have to be that defined but yeah.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Stuart Pearce telling Andy Carroll he didn't make the England team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think he's a great prospect, but people are going overboard with AOC in terms of his current ability. Not to sound like Gunner, but he was probably Arsenal's worst player against Sunderland.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He ran a long way back for the second goal though to his credit!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seb said:


> Just noticed Pearce has also picked 3 RB's + Smalling and Jones who can also play there.


First thing I noticed when I looked at that squad. Almost seems like he might want to play Richards at CB for some reason.

Squad is crap. Downing has been trash, and shouldn't be in there over a guy like Sinclair. But hey, at least I'm not English and don't have to care. :balo2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bulk mad Carroll makes the Liverpool 11 but not the England 25. :jordan3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Downing shouldn't make the Liverpool XI, but will make the England XI. :balo2

Hopefully Downing comes back from international duty too tired to play for a couple of matches too.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

dat Downing assist :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7420669.stm

Cool Van Basten vid that was on BBC sport site today.

Also I think I must have inspired Downing to that MOTM performance yesterday. :ex:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Downing did play well probably had an extra hit or two of the good stuff.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Wenger is definitely behind the RVP groin injury. 

Ugh I hate these international friendlies. Most of the Barca players have just got over injuries, if any of them somehow get injured I will take VDB's head off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

has hartdog been made england captain yet


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Forgot the WCQ against Saudi Arabia was on, switched it over and Australia were trailing 2-1 but in a little over 10 minutes a saw one wrongly disallowed goal and 3 other goals. Socceroos now 4-2 up in the 80th minute.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Scott Parker has been named the England captain


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Scott Parker has been named the England captain












Is Parker really the best choice England had or is he just captain for the Dutch game?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just for the Dutch game. Permanent manager will get to pick his own captain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so yes, when 'arry is made manager parker will be made permanent captain

:lmao at babel BERRYING him too



> I see it already happening, Xavi laughing in his mind standing infront of Parker before the game with the referee thinking, "Who's he? " Lol"


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Parker's a beast. Right choice IMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lmao @ Babel thinking Xavi is the Spanish captain, fucking idiot. Also, i'm pretty sure after his superb first half performance against Spain, Xavi knows exactly who he is.

Parker is definitely the right choice. The epitome of a team player, he's got that leadership 'aura' about him that Terry also has, the difference being Parker is also a model professional. I remember Carlton Cole saying it was Scott Parker and not Avram Grant who was giving the half time team talks at West Ham. Best appointment since Beckham stepped down. I would've been satisfied with Gerrard as he fits the bill and was basically along with David James the only player to come out of the 2010 World Cup with any credit, though i'm glad Parker has been given a go and it's not surprising as he's very much a Stuart Pearce type player.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Still can't see England getting out of that group at the euro's.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Won't be easy, especially without Rooney for the first two games. You never know what France are going to do, and our record against Sweden isn't great despite the friendly win. We couldn't beat them at the World Cup in 2002 or 2006. Saying that they didn't beat us either.

It'll be a tough group, that's for sure but it's wide open and Sweden aren't the team they were the last time we played them in competitive games. I'd be disappointed if we didn't get through it, especially since Ireland have got a really impossible ask to get out of theirs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team



> Hart, Richards, Smalling, Cahill, Baines, Parker, Barry, A Johnson, Gerrard, Young, Welbeck


good to see Welbeck starting upfront


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:barry


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Where did you get that starting XI from?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Steven-Gerrard-starts.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Here it says Green is starting which can't be right


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:terry

Bet you wish you were playing Big Man.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a friendly, gotta give the young guys a chance


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope that teams correct , saves me having to see another lethargic performance from Walcott on the wing.

DAT PACE.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Big_Man said:


> Where did you get that starting XI from?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Steven-Gerrard-starts.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Here it says Green is starting which can't be right


stan collymore who is at the ground tweeted it


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really pleased with that England team apart from Barry and Cahill. I wanted to see that front 3.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess with Cleverley being ruled out, there was no other option but that bastard Barry. Not happy about Cahill being picked ahead of Jones. Cahill was poor against Napoli last week and Jones could do with a chance at centre back, especially alongside Smalling who he's played with plenty of times.

AJ over Walcott & Downing is a good thing but I wanted to see Sturridge get a game. Welbeck works hard but I see Sturridge as a better finish with more quality.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> stan collymore who is at the ground tweeted it


Did you start following Collymore when you got demoted to the Europa League? :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> I guess with Cleverley being ruled out, there was no other option but that bastard Barry.


Could have picked Milner. Mancini prefers Barry as well though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Except Milner mostly plays on the wing for City (at least when i've seen him) and did for Capello at the World Cup. It's okay though, JW19 will be back for the Euro's.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So does the walking yellow card still play for holland.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Could have picked Milner. Mancini prefers Barry as well though.


True. I wasn't sure who else there was and I would prefer Milner over Barry. With Barry & Parker sitting in front of the back four, it does put a lot of pressure on Gerrard to get forward along with Johnson & Young. At least with Milner he can contribute in the final third too, more so than Barry.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> So does the walking yellow card still play for holland.


Not if Howard Webb is refereeing.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> True. I wasn't sure who else there was and I would prefer Milner over Barry. With Barry & Parker sitting in front of the back four, it does put a lot of pressure on Gerrard to get forward along with Johnson & Young. At least with Milner he can contribute in the final third too, more so than Barry.












:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Did you start following Collymore when you got demoted to the Europa League? :troll


you'll be following him next season :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wouldn't follow the cunt if he had a few grand to give away


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> you'll be following him next season :troll


The joke will be on you when we finish 7th and have no European football :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Where da fuq is Sturridge? How much goals does he have to score from out of position to get a place on ANY team?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

no more of this please, Gareth.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want to see (the sunshine after the rain) Barry chasing Robben tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:barry

Will have Robben and RVP in his back pocket. No problem.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks faker than the Downing bins video, I remember Ozil being a lazy bastard at that tournament (good lazy bastard).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Agreed hams, it's probably just a Photoshop.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I knew it when the tags didn't include:

"Future premier league medal winner Barry"

"One more premier league medal than Steven Gerrard Barry"

and

"Mancini picks me over World Cup finalist De Jong Barry".


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> "One more premier league medal than Steven Gerrard Barry"


Steven "Champions League winning captain" Gerrard and Gareth Barry are both tied on 0 PL winners medals.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> :troll


Big whoop. Paul Robinson's scored a few goals too. Should I pop them up too? Barry spends most of his time sitting deep. Yes he can get forward but it's a rarity. Him & Parker is a bit negative, especially at home, and if it's a choice between Parker & Barry, it's Captain Scotty all day long.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

It...is...inevitable Seb.

Barry is so going to have a 'mare tonight now. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Big whoop. Paul Robinson's scored a few goals too. Should I pop them up too? Barry spends most of his time sitting deep. Yes he can get forward but it's a rarity. Him & Parker is a bit negative, especially at home, and if it's a choice between Parker & Barry, it's Captain Scotty all day long.


Yeah, if you're going to play two deep players, then at least have a deep lying playmaker as one of the two, ala Gattuso and Pirlo or Mascherano and Xabi Alonso.

Hopefully that is where Wilshere fits in.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well tbf, Holland are doing the same with De Jong and Van Bommel.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shut it chiles you twat.


Wonder who de jong and van bommel will injure first.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice gesture by KING ERIC to Ozil.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

VAN PERSIE , ROBBEN , SNEIJDER AND Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wish Luuk De jong or wijnadlum were starting and the holland top is fucking sexy.


Here we go vintage ingerland fans booing other sides anthem? while singing our fucking shite one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We all know about RVP being a beast, obviously.

However, i've seen bits and pieces about Sneijder not being up to par and Ranieri potentially dropping him, and Robben has spent most of this season injured and then not really doing a lot, and wasn't it Rummenige and Basler who recently said he should be dropped? Now i've said that, they'll both score and completely destroy us.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wesley has been awful whenever i have seen him this season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Robben too. He cannot finish to save his life.

Ribery on the other hand, has been immense for Bayern this season and will be doing heavy damage on his teammates tonight


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That kit is so much better than the last one we had, but the red badges look... strange, the umbro badge should be blue and the 3 lions should be red white and blue.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> VAN PERSIE , ROBBEN , SNEIJDER AND Dirk Kuyt.


Psh Kuyt has no right being named alongside such inferior players :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

class pass barry :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> class pass barry :troll


It went forward, what else were you expecting?

One bad chance and you're already on his back? :barry


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Bouhlarouz is still in the dutch squad. Wasnt he shite with Chelsea?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Robben trying his hardest to score.


Welbeck with dat skill.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dutch look sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like Aguero and Messi are having some fun with Switzerland. Amazing that Maxi Rodriguez gets in that team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

classic van bommel, dire game so far.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

God I hate that c*** Van Bommel, and no yellow card, what is this WC 2010 all over again?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> God I hate that c*** Van Bommel, and no yellow card, what is this WC 2010 all over again?


Horrible twat he is, that was a stone wall yellow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The french beating dem germans.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

90% of MVB challenges are yellow card worthy.

AJ11, weaker foot as well, that was goal bound if not for the deflection


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

gerrard will be glad to get off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So we wait a decade to see Gerrard playing off the striker, and he gets injured after 30 minutes.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Bright start from Sturdidge


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice wing play from Sturridge (who moans about playing there for Chelsea 8*D).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now we have pace, pace, pace and more pace with our front 4.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why not bring on Walcott too 

DAT PACE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

de jong and van bommel still pretending to be footballers?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing can keep CAPTAIN PARKER down.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I see that they are still a bunch of dirty fouling c***s.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

How many subs are allowed in a friendly again?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Sneijder in Barrys' pocket. :barry:barry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:barry 

Such a BOSS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leader of men. Absolutely dominant. Sneijder has had time and space, and Parker has been the one throwing himself in front of the ball and making the challenges, but who cares?

:barry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England u21's bossed it tonight.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Erm, okay. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Italy 0-1 USA

:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Argentina are incredibly depressing to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big Bad Barry :barry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Argentina are incredibly depressing to watch.


the starting 11 looks very average apart from the obvious 2 or 3. doesn't look very exciting or south american like or argentina of old.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> the starting 11 looks very average apart from the obvious 2 or 3. doesn't look very exciting or south american like or argentina of old.


They are trying to mimic Barca, but look horrendously broken. :andres:xavi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok welbeck, young and smalling off now please pearce.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROBBBBEEENNNNNNNNN

Seriously.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Robben too. He cannot finish to save his life.


Orly :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice, the 2 CB's go after the same man. WTF Smalling. Still great from Robben though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awful defending from Cahill


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HUNTELAAAARRRRRR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ohhh fuck off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Robben just fucking murdered us. Class act.

WTF was Smalling doing though. Don't follow the run of Huntelaar when Cahill (who was standing off for seemingly no reason) is already there and you end up giving half the pitch too Robben to run into.

....and it's 2-0. OUCH. Huntelaar eating some grass.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FFFUUUUCCKKKKK not smalling


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Huntelaar and Smalling are dead.

Postpone the game?

:troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Shit this looks nasty for Huntelaar and Smalling.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Smalling is out cold.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

smalling is fucked and hope klass jan is ok his nose got fucked.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Huntelaar gets up but still has grass in his mouth


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Class goal from Robben.

Would never have happened if :barry was still on the pitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI AGAIN


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, a defensive injury. That's a shocker, it's a shame to blemish a United team that's remained so fit all season. Good job there's no chance of Jones getting injured tonig- oh.

Hope Smalling's okay, that looked nasty. Brave defending. 

International games, blah.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joe Hart notices that one of the paramedics is a lady and kindly helps out lifting the equipment of the pitch

Oh yeah and Smalling is dead


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh, a defensive injury. That's a shocker, it's a shame to blemish a United team that's remained so fit all season. Good job there's no chance of Jones getting injured tonig- oh.
> 
> Hope Smalling's okay, that looked nasty. Brave defending.
> 
> International games, blah.


Boring and Pointless not sure why i bother.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Jones on the right? Why can't he play in the centre for once FFS. 

Downing couldn't even get it on target fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI HATTRICK

Goodnight sweet Swiss.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Young with a great pass there:

































:troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Boring and Pointless not sure why i bother.


But there's no more Capello! Surely things are all rosey and nice?! :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> MESSI HATTRICK
> 
> Goodnight sweet Swiss.


Good goals?

I noticed the combination with KUN for 2 of the goals.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Boring and Pointless not sure why i bother.


I'm not sure what it is, but the most excitement I can feel watching England in a knockout game at the World Cup is roughly equal to watching United in a run-of-the-mill home game against a bottom half team. I'm sure I'd be a hypocritical dick if they won a major trophy, but I'm fairly sure that'd be the atmosphere in the pub and an excuse to drink rather than any patriotism or love of a bunch of players I can't stand most weeks.

I've had this game on mute while watching videos online, I don't even know who's played well at this point (I'm presuming the answer is 'Holland').


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> But there's no more Capello! Surely things are all rosey and nice?! :troll


Pearce........


Wish i took that shit now instead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Good goals?
> 
> I noticed the combination with KUN for 2 of the goals.


I missed the first one, the second one was a beautiful chip from a difficult angle and the third one was the best of all....a penalty. :troll


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I've seen nothing in this England team that tells me that Pearce should take the job full time. It's been three weeks and the FA have made no approach for a manager yet. What the hell are they doing?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> But there's no more Capello! Surely things are all rosey and nice?! :troll


Psh this is just a friendly. Ask anyone with no more Capello were gonna win the Euros :terry

Edit

Can't even score from 5 yards out :balo


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

75' : Germany 0 - 2 France (Giroud and Malouda)

: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

how the fuck did that not go in.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Sturridge's bee taking lessons from Torres I think.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I've seen nothing in this England team that tells me that Pearce should take the job full time. It's been three weeks and the FA have made no approach for a manager yet. What the hell are they doing?


Pearce has already ruled himself out of taking the job.

They're waiting until the end of the season, when they'll get Redknapp. They don't want to run rough shed on Tottenham's season, which will also make the negotiations with Levy a little smoother.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Sturridge's bee taking lessons from Torres I think.


Torres? 

Oh yeah, the guy who's sitting at home on his couch watching Cesc, Iniesta and Silva raping.

:torres


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Sturridge's bee taking lessons from Torres I think.


Chelsea's training sessions on finishing must be astounding :torres


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Pearce has already ruled himself out of taking the job.
> 
> They're waiting until the end of the season, when they'll get Redknapp. They don't want to run rough shed on Tottenham's season, which will also make the negotiations with Levy a little smoother.


And what if Harry says no? Can't put all there eggs in one basket.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Chelsea's training sessions on finishing must be astounding :torres


Blink and you'll miss them go in :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JEKingOfKings said:


> And what if Harry says no? Can't put all there eggs in one basket.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there anybody else who thinks Redknapp shouldn't be England manager. Capello has already proved that just because you are a good club manager doesen't mean you will be a good England manager.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Parker learning from playing alongside Barry :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not bad....

Sweet kit too.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

What was Cahill doing up there?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao 

Cahill


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh. Defenders doing a strikers job I see.

Clearly Cahill has been taking tips from Luiz :torres


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Cahill a better striker than Chelsea's forwards :torres

Not bad for an offside goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luiz and Cahill starting up front this weekend


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CAHILL

(offside, but oh well)






Found his first goal, EGame.






That one is just a sumptuous finish.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Chelsea have found a replacement for Torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige's fave player on now walcott.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh god I love Robben. I really do.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> CAHILL
> 
> (offside, but oh well)
> 
> ...


Second goal is class.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YOUNG 

YOU MAD HOLLAND???


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

good finish.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao good finish from young

how on earth is there only 4 mins added on


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ENGERLAND

4 in 5 for Young.

Phillip Jones, what a pass son.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't believe it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Class finish by Young. Can't wait til he gets his form back for United.

Didn't someone say he was a worse signing than Downing? :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> :lmao good finish from young
> 
> *how on earth is there only 4 mins added on*


Easy. This isn't a Man U game :side:

Edit

Robben: Nah Fuck this shit :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha



:troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We've come back from 2 down, Pearce In!!!!!! We're gonna win the Euro's!!!!!!!!!.... oh wait a minute, 3-2 Netherlands


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This game is just crazy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Robben trolling :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Jones so meant to play the ball to Walcott.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Has the Wales match finished?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

And to the suprise of nobody, England lose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

3-2 to holland would not have been a bad bet.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Soldado just missed a chance to grab a hat-trick against Venezuela.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

And now he's got his hat trick.

Move aside Llorente and Villa, GOLDADO is gonna lead Spain in the Euro's.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup, Robben is still a beast. Haters gon' hate.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England didnt do too badly considering that was basically a full strength Dutch team, while England were missing the likes of rooney, wilshere, cole etc..


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Nige's fave player on now walcott.


Not my fault he's gash. In fairness I wouldn't have minded him coming on for Welbeck instead of Campbell and given 30 minutes up front on his own. Welbeck might work hard but Sturridge showed him up tonight when he came on.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome last ten minutes between Netherlands and England. The thing between Huntelaar and Smalling was scary. Klaas Jan had terrible luck 

I know nobody gives a fuck but I hope Chile beats Ghana tonight!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We need the Forza pricks back. Just seen that Italy lost 1-0 at home to USA.:lmao So much for Italy being a threat again.

That boy Dempsey! Good win for France in Germany too tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> We need the Forza pricks back. Just seen that Italy lost 1-0 at home to USA.:lmao So much for Italy being a threat again.
> 
> That boy Dempsey! Good win for France in Germany too tonight.


I already know their respones. 

So what we lost to USA it was a friendly and England lost to Holland too. England are so Crab. FORZA ITALIA!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I already know their respones.
> 
> So what we lost to USA it was a friendly and England lost to Holland too. England are so Crab. FORZA ITALIA!!!!


Not to mention "we're not actually Italian anyway!".

I loved RMF's comment about Evra not being proud of being black but he wouldn't admit to what nationality he was a few days later in a conversation about Milan. Kid was such a tool!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Robben is such a brilliant player*_


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Chile:* Bravo; Gonzalez, Gonzalez, Rojas; Aranguiz, Diaz, Medel, Campos Toro, Fernandez; Sanchez, Suazo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Robben gonna rob. 

He absolutely destroyed England today. What a performance.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As valuable in the big matches as Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i had no idea rijkaard was the saudi boss

we fisted them 4-2 anyways 8*D KEWELL BRETT BROSQUE 3 goals in 4 mins u mad saudi arabia.

watched a replay of the game, brosque looks impressive (no one else cares tho)

:barry why didnt lescott play for england


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Brosque looked good, as did Kewell and Bres. Defence as always was pretty shite. First goal was purely because we just backed off and let it happen.

lmao @ Emerton's goal as well.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can see Pearce going to Euros for England. Expectations are at the lowest they've been, ever? Its probably the best time to send out a young team, and give them a little bonding session before preparing for the World Cup. Pearce seems like a stand up guy, has been in the England set-up for years. So he should know how to lay out hte groundwork for the next manager.

As for the Euros, I still imagine its going to end up going to either Spain, Germany or Holland. Spain, obvious favourites, Germany if Spain gets a surprise knockout, and Holland, if Robben, Sneijder, Huntelaar, RVP and VDV can all find the form.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Brazil 2014: Messi walking in--one of the greatest players of all time. After the tournament--walking out, the greatest player of all time. Come on, Messi!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I had to miss the last 10 minutes of the England game didn't i?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Can see Pearce going to Euros for England. Expectations are at the lowest they've been, ever? Its probably the best time to send out a young team, and give them a little bonding session before preparing for the World Cup. Pearce seems like a stand up guy, has been in the England set-up for years. So he should know how to lay out hte groundwork for the next manager.
> 
> As for the Euros, I still imagine its going to end up going to either Spain, Germany or Holland. Spain, obvious favourites, Germany if Spain gets a surprise knockout, and Holland, if Robben, Sneijder, Huntelaar, RVP and VDV can all find the form.


I'd add France to the equation too. On paper they have an awesome team, it's just whether or not they can turn up with their heads on straight. England haven't had a side that could have challenged the current Spain, Germany or Holland for many years so there's no reason for expectations to be any lower than usual. In fact with hungrier, more selfless and quicker players in the team I'd say they've got a better chance than usual especially if Rooney performs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah france have MALOUDA

just watch the trophies come.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

italy loss against usa :lmao, france beating germany was suprising but well it is just a friendly.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Fifa has launched an investigation after former England manager Peter Taylor's Bahrain side beat Indonesia 10-0 in a World Cup qualifier.
> 
> Bahrain needed to overturn a nine-goal deficit to stand any chance of progressing to the next stage.
> 
> However, their hopes were dashed by group rivals Qatar, who equalised for a late 2-2 draw in Iran.


:wilkins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Had to turn around a 9 goal deficit, win 10-0. No, nothing dodgy at all.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Have to admit I was jumping up and down and shouting in celebration when England equalised. F'n Robben.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

England would have won 2-0 if :barry was still on the pitch.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

the media are such jokes, before Holland game: play youngsters, see how it goes, no need for Lampard etc.

after the Holland game: too inexperienced, needed Lampard to have someone with experience. fpalm

I thought it was a dead match after the first half ended, but Holland stepped it up a gear and showed England how to attack even without trying your best. Lucky escape with the 2 goals (although Young's was exquisite) and Robben with way too much space to shoot. Deserved loss, work to do but until we win any trophy the media and fans won't be happy.

I'll be fucking delighted if we get to the qf's


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Was funny when when the pundits were asked yesterday 'would it have changed anything had Terry, Lampard and Gerrard played the whole game?' and they were like :favre:.....not really. I honestly think Holland would have won either way, the only player I can see making a difference is Rooney, although England failed to reach the striker all game anyway.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:bron


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

That's simply one of the greatest goals I have ever seen.

Also, some of the shittiest defending too, but still.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To add to the Bahrain/Indo game, I'm quite sure I read that the Indo goalie was sent off, and there were multiple penalties for Bahrain. They didn't go through anyway, because the result in the other game didn't go their way. Good use of bribe money.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

>



haribo said:


>


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> To add to the Bahrain/Indo game, I'm quite sure I read that the Indo goalie was sent off, and there were multiple penalties for Bahrain. They didn't go through anyway, because the result in the other game didn't go their way. Good use of bribe money.


Most of Indonesia's best players have been banned from the NT due to playing in the rebel league too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

tickets and flights booked to the euros!

returning to the motherland in may, stopping in dublin for a weekend, meet up with family/mates, big booze up one of the nights, gain a stone in weight because of all the chips and battered sausages ill be eating, then catch a flight onto poland!

BRING IT THE FUCK ON


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We were discussing this vaguely in the CATBOX so I figured I'd put it here too. Given the choice who would YOU take to the Euros? Not what you think the squad will be - what you would want it to be. 23 man squad as far as I know.

Hart
Ruddy
Stockdale

(Robinson and Foster are 'retired' and probably wouldn't come out of retirement to be 2nd/3rd choice otherwise they'd be there instead. Green is dogshit and Stockdale isn't first choice at his club but he's still better than Green or Carson. Unless I'm forgetting someone else.)

Walker
Richards

(Not sure which one I'd prefer, probably Richards given the choice but these two are by far the best right backs and should be there before Johnson.)

Cole
Baines

(I can't even think of another English left back who can make it through 90 minutes without getting AIDs or breaking his leg 'GIBBS'.)

Ferdinand
Lescott
Smalling
Jones

(No Terry as I feel it has to be one or the other with him and Rio and I much prefer Rio. Lescott had a decent first half of the season and is probably the next best experienced defender. Jones and Smalling are both quality who will be the centre back pairing for years if they continue improving.)

Gerrard
Lampard
Scholes
Milner
Parker

(Gerrard and Lampard are the two big performers, usually anyway, and if you're looking for a goal there's always potential for one of them to step up. Scholes has been fantastic this season whilst Parker is the best person in the role that he plays in, who is English. Milner was doing good until Mancini took him out of the team for whatever reason.) 

Chamberlain
Young
Sinclair
Walcott

(The only wingers that I even care for, Walcott is there because he's capable of playing up front too and there's the chance that he can change a game, however small that is.)

Rooney
Welbeck
Sturridge

(Walcott can also play here but these are the 3 I'd take, probably could take Crouch or Bent too? But I'd prefer the younger options, even if Sturridge has been terrible as of late.)

Agree/Disagree?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Am I supposed to do a German squad?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Austria aren't at the Euro's HoL :torres

Hart
Ruddy
Stockdale

Walker
Smalling
Jones
Ferdinand
Jagielka
Cole
Baines

Parker
Gerrard 
Wilshere (Lampard if he isn't fit)
Scholes
Britton
Milner
Young
A Johnson
Oxlade-Chamberlain

Rooney
Welbeck
Crouch
Defoe


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*GK:* Hart, Ruddy, Stockdale.

*DF:* Richards, Walker, Smalling, Jones, Ferdinand, Lescott, Baines, Cole.

*MF:* Wilshere, Britton, Lampard, Parker, Gerrard, A Johnson, Young, Sinclair.

*FD:* Rooney, Defoe, Bent, Sturridge.

Without Rooney:
Hart
Richards - Smalling - Jones - Cole
Parker
Lampard - Wilshere - Gerrard
Young
Defoe​With Rooney:
Hart
Richards - Smalling - Jones - Cole
Parker
Lampard/Gerrard - Wilshere
Rooney - Defoe - Young​


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hart
Richards Ferdinand Lescott Cole
Parker
Scholes Gerrard
Sturridge A.Johnson 
Rooney


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

GK: Anders Lindegaard, Thomas Soerensen, Stephen Andersen

RB: Lars Jacobsen, Daniel Wass

CB: Daniel Agger, Simon Kjaer, Anders Bjelland, Jannik Vestergaard

LB: Nicolai Boilesen, Michael Silberbauer 

LW: Michael Krohn Dehli, Lasse Schöne

CM: Christian Eriksen, Nikki Zimling, William Kvist, Jakob Poulsen

RW: Dennis Rommedahl, Tobias Mikkelsen 

CF: Nicklas Bendtner, Mads Junker, Simon Makienok, Nordstrand


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

For England squad

GK: Hart, Ruddy & who the fuck cares... Stockdale.
DEF: Richards, Smalling, Lescott, Ferdinand, Jones, Cole, Baines.
MID: Wilshere, Carrick, Gerrard, Walcott, Britton, AOC, Young, Parker.
FWD: Rooney, Bent, Defoe, Sturridge.

First XI:

Hart

Richards - Lescott - Ferdinand - Cole

Wilshere - Britton
Gerrard

Walcott - Rooney - Sturridge.​

GK and defence picks itself IMO. Smalling over Walker because he can play RB/CB. Obviously in reality Parker will start, but I'd much rather play someone who is a much better passer, like Carrick or Britton alongside Wilshere. Carrick and Lescott have had a lot of flak over the years, but they've both been outstanding this year, and it is slightly embarassing that Carrick won't travel. That is a bit of a pipe dream though as the rest of the team give the ball away so much we'd have to have a tough tackler, but that pretty much sums up England and how far we are away from the top teams. It is looking increasingly unlikely that Wilshere will travel though, he has to play this month. The front three is fairly depressing apart from Rooney. I've never been a big fan of Johnson (who will barely be match fit) or Young so it has to be Walcott, who is usually devastating against continental opposition, him linking up with Richards would be immense, he is as close as it comes to Sagna in terms of English players. Sturridge is selfish and lazy, but he has more dynamism than others would provide. If Chamberlain had a bit more match time, he'd start, he already looks like a far more complete player than the other options. Young going because he can play CAM or wing, and has been good for England of late. 

Nearly made the cut: 
Milner - would be a good pick because of central midfield and on flank options. Would have been an easy pick if Mancini hadn't have fucked him about. 
Scholes - extremely good for United, and another one who could partner Wilshere.
Walker - good for spurs this year, but when Smalling is pretty good there, it's barely worth taking him when we can have Baines as a back up to Cole for LB to use the spot. 
Crouch - great option to have, but I'm sceptical as to how he'd fit in the team. 
Jags - great CB, but not as good as Lescott this year.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Beckham has been left out of the Olympics 2012 GB team, surprising, after all the work he did helping bring the games here i thought he would have been in the team


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lolympic football. Everyone knows it's all about Olympic HOCKEY.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd have thought the Beckham Crouch dream team at the Olympics would have been a certainty.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

No Heskey in the GB team?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Team GB*

Goalkeepers: Jack Butland (Birmingham), Jason Steele (Middlesbrough)

Defenders: Ryan Bertrand (Chelsea), Steven Caulker (Tottenham), Craig Dawson (West Bromwich Albion), Micah Richards (Manchester City), Neil Taylor (Swansea), James Tomkins (West Ham)

Midfielders: Joe Allen (Swansea), Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Jack Cork (Southampton), Ryan Giggs (Manchester United), Aaron Ramsey (Arsenal), Danny Rose (Tottenham)

Forwards: Craig Bellamy (Liverpool), Scott Sinclair (Swansea), Marvin Sordell (Bolton), Daniel Sturridge (Chelsea)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing this, not that it'll happen.

Butland
Richards - Caulker - Tomkins - Taylor
Cleverley - Allen - Ramsey
Sturridge - Bellamy - Sinclair​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt they try really hard to get scotland and ireland on board with the team gb stuff, and then didnt pick any? :lmao

where's rhodes, surely more deserving or marvin sordell (who)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That team will be destroyed.

Cleverley will be out for the start of the season now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wont someone start sturridge as a striker for fucks sake


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Actually, yeah. Why the hell isn't Rhodes there? I know it was only League 1 where he did his damage, but still.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

bet Pearce will go and stick Cleverley on the wing again


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I think Bellamy over Beckham is silly


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Beckham should really be in that squad. Not really interested in seeing that team playing.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:Cisse to destroy Team GB? Yep. 

I think he's playing anyway :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spain's olympic squad



> Goalkeepers: David de Gea, Joel Robles, Diego Marino
> 
> Defenders: Mikel San Jose, Alvaro Dominguez, Martin Montoya, Oriol Romeu, Cesar Azpilicueta, Inigo Martinez, Alberto Botia, Jordi Alba
> 
> ...


could probably beat England's main team :no:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

holy fuck @ Spain's squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I thought Ferguson said only Giggs is allowed to go to the Olympics (from the United squad)?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uh tom zidane figo messi cleverley does what he wants


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ique2 

Spain to win the Olympics too?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> I thought Ferguson said only Giggs is allowed to go to the Olympics (from the United squad)?


out of the over 23 players it is only giggs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit @ the Spain squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sturridge may have to be replaced. Tests are being done, but early sign in he has meningitis :sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Geez that sucks. Hope he gets better.

That Spain squad is nice. Nice to see Juan "I'll play 6 minutes in an entire tournament and still score" Mata get called up. Surprised to see Romeu called up, sometimes its easy to forget he exists :torres.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Goal Line Technology at the 2014 world cup, FIFA took their time, good move though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brazil have named a very strong team for the olympics including the likes of Thiago Silva, Pato, Hulk, Neymar, Ganso, Lucas Moura, Marcelo, Leandro Damiao and Rafael


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"The 2013 Africa Cup of Nations final qualifying round draw took place in Johannesburg, South Africa on Thursday night, with the 30 countries remaining in the qualifiers discovering who their opponents would be.

As host nation, South Africa qualifies automatically, leaving 15 spots open for the remaining national teams, as they play their opponents over two legs to decide the victor and qualifier for the 2013 Afcon.

The biggest gasp of the night was reserved for the moment when Senegal and Cote d'Ivoire were revealed as opponents in the final round of qualifying, setting up a classic of African football."

:yes


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England squad to face Italy: 



> Keepers: Jack Butland (Birmingham City), Joe Hart (Manchester City), John Ruddy (Norwich City).
> 
> Defenders: Baines (Everton), Bertrand (Chelsea), Cahill (Chelsea), Caulker (Tottenham ), Jagielka (Everton), Walker (Tottenham).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao that forward line looks horrid.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I really hope Milners not played on the wing again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well time for Woy to start dazzling the world with him world renowned attacking football :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> I really hope Milners not played on the wing again.


johnson's not there so he wont need to play covering rb


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be happy with this.
Hart
Walker - Cahill - Caulker - Baines
Carrick
Cleverley - Oxlade-Chamberlain
Walcott - Defoe - Young​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

After seeing Butland's performances at the Olympics and Ruddy last season, this is the first time where I'm happy with all three keepers.

Obviously I hope to see all the Chelsea guys start. Don't really know why Lampard hasn't retired from international football though. Guess he'll captain the side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Friendlies days before prem starts again, sigh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The timing is so stupid. I don't know why they persist with the meaningless friendlies in the week before the first game when clubs need their players in training more than ever. Uefa/Fifa need to get a fucking grip but they never will.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wes Hoolahan called up to Ireland squad (Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team for tonight



> butland, walker, Jagielka, Cahill, Baines, Johnson, Carrick, Lampard, Young, Cleverley, Carroll



it will be good to see cleverley get his debut


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Would've like to have seen Rodwell over Carrick, but at least :woy is finally going for a 4-3-3, or more likely a 4-5-1 as we won't have the majority of the ball. Apart from Cole who's missing, that would be my first choice back four. These friendlies a few days before the start of the season are such a stupid idea.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England will smash it tonight.

They're always world class when it least matters.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol England.

Looking forward to THE GOAT Messi going GOAT on these unclutch German chokers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Excited to see Cleverly, hoping our defence proves solid so Woy sticks with Walker, Cahill and Jagielka in the future. Adam Johnson always plays well for England, as did Ashley Young up until the Euro's, so I expect those two to have good games. Predicting a draw, maybe even a 0-0.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How Marco Reus went for 15 million is almost surreal. 

The guy is literally stunning and so versatile he would probably fit into any team.

Messi with a GOAT goal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cannot stand watching England but Jags has scored. 

Good news going in to the start of the season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking Di Maria 

An absolute bullet from 40 or so yards out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

How J.D barely gets a game for Spurs is criminal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

MICHAEL CARRICK ENGLAND CAPTAIN


8*D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mozza said:


> How J.D barely gets a game for Spurs is criminal.


Well he's currently their only senior striker so if he still can't get a game he's doing something seriously wrong.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Carrick comes in and we beat Italy, and he gets Man of the Match :carrick

i expect him to be nominated for the Ballon D'or this year


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Typical stuff from the third best team in the world. :lions :woy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great game between Mexico/USA, Howard had some great saves.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

GOAT gonna GOAT :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:carrick


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the true new GOAT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how does carrick get motm if lampard has 2 assists

apparently ogbonna played well, come to us. and ddr of course. ddr/yaya partnership, fuck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Assists don't mean everything bro :carrick


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Carrick was also at fault for the goal after being clearly out-jumped by a smaller player :carrick

Lampard was great, and looked deadly from long range too, though unfortunately Italy weren't letting his shots though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

England always performing when it really matters. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Carrick was also at fault for the goal after being clearly out-jumped by a smaller player :carrick
> 
> Lampard was great, and looked deadly from long range too, though unfortunately Italy weren't letting his shots though


goals arent everything bro :carrick


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> how does carrick get motm if lampard has 2 assists


I didn't watch the game but I thought Lampard got subbed at 1-1 :carrick


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

haribo said:


> I didn't watch the game but I thought Lampard got subbed at 1-1 :carrick


yeah it was milner with the second assist


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haribo said:


> I didn't watch the game but I thought Lampard got subbed at 1-1 :carrick


i was only going by the goal report which said 2 assists for lampard :carrick


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I missed the game but was reading the report in a paper today. Said Carrick lost De Rossi for the Italy goal, and he was rated lower out of 10 than Cleverley and Lampard. ique2

Carrick fans deluded and lying as usual. :evra


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How dare you hams, we :carrick fans do not lie and are not deluded (for the most)

Show some respect son, :carrick


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Might have already been posted but...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19265329



> *Roy Hodgson hopes John Terry is 'freed' of FA charge.*


 :woy :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:woy wants to give the armband back to :terry

And rightfully so. CAPTAIN LEADER LEGEND


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao. losing to Borat atm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Trap out and stuff.

James McLean on the left? Fuck that logic, SIMON COX THE STRIKER WILL START THERE.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumoured England team



> Hart; Johnson, Terry, Lescott, Baines; Milner, Gerrard, Lampard, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Cleverley; Defoe


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"_It's ONLY Northern Ireland_."

*Let's hope Capello eats his words.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England play tonight? that's news to me.

Lamps and Gerrard :suarez2


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

The﻿ Lexarssist;11988433 said:


> "_It's ONLY Northern Ireland_."
> 
> *Let's hope Capello eats his words.*


Yeah, that match kinda ended around 20 minutes before you posted this. They lost 2 - 0.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

"GERRO" dat Sun :bridge


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> rumoured England team
> 
> 
> > Hart; Johnson, Terry, Lescott, Baines; Milner, *Gerrard, Lampard*, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Cleverley; Defoe


:kenny

No Kyle Walker. Milner starting. Lord have mercy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Moldova away, plenty of wingers and starts Milner.

:woy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is such fuckery.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

wow. we needed a penalty to score against Kazakhstan. definite penalty I think but still. embarassing. let's snatch a winner and break their hearts now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GET THE FUCK IN DOYLER. 

wow. that's...better, at least. feel bad for the kazahks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Yeah, that match kinda ended around 20 minutes before you posted this. They lost 2 - 0.


Times all mixed up today :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Let's see how many times Sexy Baines doesn't get passed to despite being wide open on the left by the the guy who runs over kids in cars for a living :stevie

Belgium are on, will be watching them over Ingurlahnd for Fellaini and Mirallas.



> 63% - England's win percentage with both Lampard and Gerrard playing, compared to 56% when at least one has been missing. Debate.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England already 1-0 up from by a Lampard penalty. Was a harsh penalty to give though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Very harsh.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Lampard makes it 2-0. Lovely header from some good build up.

*Edit:* Defoe now makes it 3-0.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kompany puts Belgium 1-0 up against Wales.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:woy :woy :woy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Diaby being UNPLAYABLE


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol, no one could decide who was going to score but it was Milner who got England's fourth goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England's brave lion, the BIGMAN, is soldiering on with an injury, an inspiration to all of us :terry1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> England's brave lion, the BIGMAN, is soldiering on with an injury, an inspiration to all of us :terry1


A hero for sure. I'm not watching, but I can only imagine the bravery he is displaying.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BIG man leaving the field with the music from platoon played across england for the brave soldier.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Terry is the BOAT! Oh yeah, I created a new saying but still, not as great as EGame (The EGOAT).

England win 5-0. England World Cup 2014 winners? Possibly!

#BelieveinEngland!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

James McClean's twitter:



> Delighted as a fan we got the win.. Personal level #fuming #fuckinjoke #embarassing


Since deleted. There's another talent heading into exile.

Trap out now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> BIG man leaving the field with the music from platoon played across england for the brave soldier.


I am crying. What a man. Kids everywhere needs to look at this example.










^ Jong crying for BIG MAN.



Foreshadowed said:


> Terry is the BOAT! Oh yeah, I created a new saying but still, not as great as EGame (The EGOAT).
> 
> England win 5-0. England World Cup 2014 winners? Possibly!
> 
> #BelieveinEngland!


EGame didn't create GOAT. He just raped the fuck out of it, so it became synonymous with him.

Going to Moldova and winning 5-0 has all the makings of winning a World Cup. We've done it lads. 2012 is ours!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really wonder who scored for Colombia...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> EGame didn't create GOAT. He just raped the fuck out of it, so it became synonymous with him.
> 
> Going to Moldova and winning 5-0 has all the makings of winning a World Cup. We've done it lads. 2012 is ours!


Egame may not have created it but he's still the EGOAT on these forums.

It was such an inspriational win for England. No denying our chance at the 2014 World Cup but 2012 is definitely our year!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I really wonder who scored for Colombia...


Insert joke about cocaine.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hodgson would be more likeable if he realised that Glen Johnson is shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I really wonder who scored for Colombia...


Scored in the first minute, ffs.



Foreshadowed said:


> Egame may not have created it but he's still the EGOAT on these forums.
> 
> It was such an inspriational win for England. No denying our chance at the 2014 World Cup but 2012 is definitely our year!


Can't believe I said 2012 :kenny


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Joel, getting to the Quarter Finals of the Euros was England's achievement of the year. Therefore, you are correct. Plus, take into account this historic win against Moldova, 2012 is definitely the year of England.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Top win for England, have seen better defending in sunday league footy though. But that won't stop us winning the World Cup :woy



Irish Jet said:


> James McClean's twitter:
> 
> Since deleted. There's another talent heading into exile.
> 
> Trap out now.


Daft cunt. Take getting dropped like a man James you mutant.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro GOAT of the Match today. 

Villa getting back on dat form too. 

Happy days...









Edit Oh and....

Falcao >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cavani. 

#dealwithit


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you cant expect torres to score on a world class team like saudi arabia dammit


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

US lost to Jamaica....

The game wasn't even on TV in LA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Greece won


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Woy on BIG MAN said:


> "I'd liked to have taken him off, and we did suggest we'd play with 10," said Hodgson.
> 
> "He's a warrior though, so he poo-pooed the suggestion he should come off with 20 minutes to go.


He POO-POOED the suggestion. POO-POOED

:woy :terry


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Naismith is a scumbag.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hutton is such a sunday league footballer, how he's still playing in the prem is beyond me. A bloody dirty bastard aswell.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Nastastic taking him out is the highlight of the match so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup, his two footed lunge should have seen red too. 

Ex rangers scum out in force.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hutton is such a sunday league footballer, how he's still playing in the prem is beyond me. A bloody dirty bastard aswell.


*Lambert's relegated him to the reserves until he gets another club so technically he isn't unless another premiership team pick him up.*


Calum said:


> Nastastic taking him out is the highlight of the match so far.


*Your avatar made me sad.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Faraday said:


> GET THE FUCK IN DOYLER.
> 
> wow. that's...better, at least. *feel bad for the kazahks*


Why? The pricks were throwing themselves all over the place and faking injuries for the last 30 minutes. Delighted to steal the victory from them. Up yours, Borat et al.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Does Scotland even GOAT?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is BIG NASTY going alright


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why? The pricks were throwing themselves all over the place and faking injuries for the last 30 minutes. Delighted to steal the victory from them. Up yours, Borat et al.


because ordinarily i'd like seeing an upset like that (if it was anyone but ireland). and because we were shit. but 3 points is 3 points. going to be a rocky road to poland brazil though. too fucking rocky, i'd be almost sure.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Raheem Sterling has been called up to the England squad, IMO its to early for him to be there, but its probably just so Jamaica cant select him


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

So has Jake Livermore and Adam Lallana. I hope Lallana gets some game time.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Its a disgrace that Nathan Dyer hasn't been selected for the England squad yet, while people like Sterling and Lallana gets called up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dyer's had a great year and he can play on either side. I'd have had him in the squad originally on merit ahead of some already picked. What I read though it said that the players called up won't train and will just be on the bench for emergency.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So basically when a young English player plays one good match he gets called up? Cool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jake livermore doesn't even have a future at spuds, let alone international level


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jordan 2-0 up vs dem Socceroos ique2

Lucas Neill is still awful.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

YALLAH JORDAN 15 MINUTES!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Jordan 2-0 up vs dem Socceroos ique2
> 
> Lucas Neill is still awful.


we wont qualify, our 'golden generation' is at an end and there's no one really to replace them. youth development here, while at an all time high, the standards are absolutely shocking. still well behind afl, rugby and cricket, at least, in terms of funding. guys like neill, kewell, timmy, etc, need to be phased out, but there's so few international standard australians around that they cant be gotten rid of.

like seriously, just looking at our squad of 22, 7 players are under the age of 25. 7. we have 9 players 30 or over. we have a strikeforce of archie thompson, robbie kruse and alex brosque. hands up how many outside australia have heard of any of them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttt 2-1...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

JORDAN BEAT AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at lucas neill's defending for the second goal. that's not even sunday league stuff.

what an embarrassment for all involved. just shows how far behind we are. so many ordinary players :lmao

penalty was a horrible call too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ok but how about when cahill had a clear handball on the set piece in the 1st half?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idk i watched like the last 5 minutes to laugh at how garbage our players are. that doesn't mean the penalty wasn't wrong.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ROBBIE BRADY!!! :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Great goal by Defoe... a shame it was disallowed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Should have been a goal for England there. No way was that a foul


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cleverly is gash.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Quality Strike.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lescott is gash.

England are gash.

Ukraine are beasts.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a fantastic goal by Konoplyanka and Ukraine lead England 1-0. Still, it really shouldn't be that score.

Cleverley should have scored also. Cleverley has got in good positions so far this season but he can never find a way to score. He really needs to improve on this and add it to his game.

England have looked poor defensively.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Wonder which camp Nitromalta is in tonight. FORZA ITALIA or FORZA MALTA? :delpiero




Mr. Snrub said:


> our 'golden generation' is at an end


At least you have European Championship glory to show for it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Cleverley with another chance to score and he fails miserably. Poor guy looks so unconfident right now as it hasn't been his best half of football.

Cleverley with a third chance at goal and this time hits the outside of the post.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol Wales.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah Roy Keane, never one to miss a chance to slag off England


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hah, suck it england

not so fun without blaming john terry for your defense being shit


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

van Persie injured ?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mozza said:


> Lescott is gash.
> 
> England are gash.
> 
> Ukraine are beasts.


*Ukraine are gash, what you on about.*


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Final score 

England 5 - 1 Ukraine

Believe. :cornette


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

ABKiss said:


> van Persie injured ?


Nah was a minor injury, he bumped his knee against another player, the Hungarians were playing very hard first half. All good though Holland are winning 1-4, dat Huntelaar scored.

Also, lol England.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Ukraine are gash, what you on about.*


*Oh, wow .. I actually didn't think anybody would take them posts about gash seriously.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> hah, suck it england
> 
> not so fun without blaming john terry for your defense being shit


England are clearly missing Terry's leadership and BIG MAN qualities.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they shoulda used Terry Jr, Cahill


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ukraine's goal was a real beauty

Edit: ffs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a fantastic penalty by Lampard. 1-1.

Gerrard sent off. What was he thinking? Stupid challenge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FRAAAAAAAAAAAAANK!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nobody can bang in a penalty quite like him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gerrard sent off. I admire Gerrard's attempt to be a BIG MAN, but there is only one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think tonight has proven who is the better player in England between Lampard and Gerrard


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Redead said:


> I think tonight has proven who is the better player in England between Lampard and Gerrard


Yeah one match proves who is a better player..... Saying that gerrard has been shite this season so far


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it does. one match tells your everything

on another note, ukraine is a titan of football


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

On another note lol at Wales and n.ireland


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

English football is taking a new low every single time I see this national side on the pitch.

Utter shite we are.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Greece with 2 wins in 2 games. Lookin good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> English football is taking a new low every single time I see this national side on the pitch.
> 
> Utter shite we are.


It could be worse. We could be Liverpool :'(


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

http://vbox7.com/play:e75ec88fea
A video of the game Bulgaria - Armenia


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Glen Johnson plays. Kyle Walker is on the bench.

Dafuq.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Terrible from Scotland tonight, fucking terrible. Macedonia should have been killed off, especially since the game was in Glasgow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Snuck out for a cup of water in work. Saw Ukraine's goal, fabulous strike.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cmon Canada


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Redead said:


> hah, suck it england
> 
> not so fun without blaming john terry for your defense being shit


I looked at the Asia qualifying table especially for you to find that Lebanon are below Iran and Qatar. And Australia are below Jordan in their table :bridge


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Rooney's captaining England tomorrow. Good for him.

Now onto what I really wanted to talk about; BRAZIL GOATING. Well they should have, it was against Iraq, but I marked when Kaka set up BOSSCAR for a goal. It was like Old Kaka setting up New Kaka. Moments like that brings a tear to the eye.

BOSSCAR also scored the opening goal. Kaka got on the scoresheet himself. HULK with one. NEYMAR with an amazing goal. Guy is pure quality. I'd probably give my left arm to bring him to Chelsea (I use the right one for certain things). And Lucas Moura with a quality goal.

If this team continues to gel well and picks up a few friendly wins aganst big opposition, I don't see Spain stopping them in 2014.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brazil 6-0 against Iraq. Should have been more really. I am Iraqi and this game was very bad to watch lol.

We should have played very defensively like we did against Spain three years ago. It wouldn't have changed the result though but it may have decreased the embarrasing scoreline. 

Ah well, we face Australia in 5 days time and hopefully this is just a learning experience for us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Some Germans gonna fucked up tonight. Mesut Ozil. Keith Andrews comin' for you *****.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck, Australia are in terrible form right now. Can't even beat shitty teams like Oman and Jordan.

If we lose to Iraq, we might as well kiss the chances of World Cup qualifcation good bye.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We won't qualify, our national team is a joke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

country is right now in between guys like emerton, cahill and kewell, but amini, antonis (pls choose us) and good aren't ready yet. most of the players inbetween are very ordinary. missing out on qualification is a very real prospect, we're stagnating after the boom we experienced in 06 when we had some class players all close to/in their primes.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

C'mon IRAQ ique2


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

god i hate internationals unless its the euros or world cup, would rather just watch leagues


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Portugal losing to Russia, Kerzhakov scored poor penaldo, looks like he's gonna punch selfish Nani as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Everytime I see Portugal's centre forward, I sigh and think just how good they could be if they had one who was remotely useful.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

NANI, RONALDO and erm helder postiga.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tempted to put a quid or two on San Marino, every £1 returns £100 with William Hill.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or you could give it to me, you'll get the same back


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> San Marino have faced England twice, losing on both occasions. In those two games they scored one goal and England scored 13.
> 
> San Marino's national football team was founded in 1931 and has only ever tasted victory once - a 1-0 friendly win over Liechtenstein in April 2004. They've also got two friendly draws to their name against Lebanon and Liechtenstein.
> 
> ...


Probably a waste of a pound.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You're better off throwing the pounds at protestants.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant believe the morons on bbc sportsday actually believing san marino will win 1-0. 8-0 to england, at least. seriously, their team is 95% amateur footballers who play for local san marino clubs. league 2 clubs would run rings around them.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Irish Jet you know San Marino were 8 seconds away from getting a draw against Ireland in 2007, only for Stephen Ireland to score.







saving the day as usual.

I have a solid 4 way accy- Italy, Turkey................England and Czech Rep :troll Czechs are playing NitroMalta right now :mark: FORZA CZECH REPUBLIC


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

England 1/200 to win. :lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Stuck a £1 bet on San Marino/Andorra double, if it comes through then I win £15,000

Also stuck got an accy on Italy, Ukraine, Croatia, Germany & Isreal


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

enaldo lost, finished one nil to the ruskis


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd hang up my boots if i was any of the england team tonight if they don't win by atleast 6 or 7.

How many years have portugal had a shit striker? i thought england had it bad when it came to strikers over the last decade but fuck me portugal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'd hang up my boots if i was any of the england team tonight if they don't win by atleast 6 or 7.
> 
> How many years have portugal had a shit striker? i thought england had it bad when it came to strikers over the last decade but fuck me portugal.


Got to be since Euro 2004. Before the tournament, Pauleta was really good. But he completely bombed and thus the Portugal striker curse began.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If San Marino pull this off after England have 29 shots on target and SM get a 90th minute winner from an O.G, I'm going to hate you all for life.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The match hasn't even started yet and already the ITV commentators are starting to piss me off

There's a big part of me now who wants San Marino to win this so I can have a good laugh at Adrian Chiles' stunned face and what Roy Keane's sex face looks like


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

San Marino's game plan... kill the England players.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Think that Goalkeeper may get a phonecall from Tony Pulis some time soon


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

England overplaying the ball so much, Welbeck hasn't had a real touch yet, just a few lay offs that have sometimes worked. 

It's San Fucking Marino, just shoot on sight, more than half will go in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

reus is so confident and so good at moving and shooting its not even funny

Dortmund and Germany are so lucky to have this kid


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

30 minutes in and we haven't really done anything. It's San Marino and Lennon/Walker aren't even trying to take on their fullbacks. Plus England's passing has been slow and sloppy. 

Fear Marino!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro GOATING. 

No surprise really, GOATS just keep on GOATING.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

England thinking they're Barcelona when they are more like Barnet.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Dem England penalties.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Scotland are winning 1-0 at half-time. We'll be coming.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Welbeck's finish was gorgeous for the 2nd England goal.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> Think that Goalkeeper may get a phonecall from Tony Pulis some time soon


:bron3 Good one.

Need get more width, its too tight in the middle and were trying too hard push it through. It's embarrassing to watch sometimes, we are trying too hard to make something happen, I'd like for once to see someone other than a defender (with no one around him) and Rooney looking comfortable and relaxing on the ball.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Besides some singing here and there and a couple of cheers (some being sarcastic when the ball goes back to Hart) the majority of time England fans have made noise is when they've groaned. I don't blame them though, England's passing has been abysmal at times.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

So Germany annihilate Ireland IN Ireland and we can only put 2 goals past the worse side in the world (one being a penalty) at home. fpalm The sad thing is, people are gonna praise Rooney after tonight for his "sensational, captains performance" against this team of nobodies.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

One of the better international goals right there from Kroos. 40+ passes in the Ireland half before Kroos smashes it in from 25 yards.

Ireland died long ago but that goal was pure sex.

Germany. :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Germany GOATING.

World Cup Semi Finals come and Germany gon' be CHOKING.

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bale is an absolute phenomenon. Fuck I would love him at United.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

YOU TAKE THAT BACK JOEL

go back to watching you country crashing out at penalties again :terry1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester United 4 San Marino 0

:fergie


edit: fuck off chamberlain :side:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Well at least it's 5 but still, it should be double digits if we want to consider ourselves challengers for the World Cup.

Even Poland beat San Marino by 10. :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SUPER IRISH COMEBACK


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at the BBC;



> This is turning into a respectable scoreline for England at Wembley.


:lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

England are the worst team to watch. I can't stand to see them play unless it's against a top team (so i can see England get outclassed)

Germany are a pleasure to watch however. Reus is a cracking player


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

reus's greatness is in his ability to take charge, break deadlocks and his directness. hes shown it against city and ireland


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Bale is an absolute phenomenon. Fuck I would love him at United.


You sure he isn't too overrated? :side:



Redead said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK JOEL
> 
> go back to watching you country crashing out at penalties again :terry1


:sad:

Let's not fight. Let's hate on Spurs instead.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

nazzac said:


> England are the worst team to watch. I can't stand to see them play unless it's against a top team (so i can see England get outclassed)
> 
> Germany are a pleasure to watch however. Reus is a cracking player


Yeah, when you compare the two matches, it's a joke.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

How these England players can even be content with this performance, i'll never know.

We are 5th in the world rankings, something like 200+ above San Marino and we've only managed 5 goals?
Teams way below us have beaten tese guys by a lot more before. The play has been slow, sluggish.

England need to realise they are not a passing team, they are not a possession football side. 

Worried about the Poland match, maybe a tight win coming, maybe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gareth Bale is so overrated it's unreal.

The price tag £60-£80million is outrageous for a chump like him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> reus's greatness is in his ability to take charge, break deadlocks and his directness. hes shown it against city and ireland


ROLLS REUS is the man.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Ever Wolf said:


> How these England players can even be content with this performance, i'll never know.
> 
> We are 5th in the world rankings, something like 200+ above San Marino and we've only managed 5 goals?
> Teams way below us have beaten tese guys by a lot more before. The play has been slow, sluggish.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Teams like Sweden, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary have beaten this team by 5 or more goals.

England should of won by 10, it least it would of been a respectable scoreline.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

ISRAEL with 'dat 6-0 away win. MVPs of the night unless Marino can force an unlikely corner.



Mozza said:


> The price tag £60-£80million is outrageous for a chimp like him.


Little harsh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

How the fuck does Jonjo Shelvey have a job, the bullhead.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Surely Joe Hart for MOTM, hasnt put a foot wrong 8*D



was pleased to see Cleverley playing well again


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

san marino's players arent even real football players

for gods sake, their coach is a PE Teacher and the team includes TWO ACCOUNTANTS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro: 3 goals 1 assist. 

GOATS just can't help but GOAT.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> was pleased to see Cleverley playing well again


It was against the worst team in the world :lol

Halifax town would beat San Marino


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

We'll probably not be coming. It'll be interesting to see what Craig Levein gets here from the fans and in the media in the next few days. With what football fans are like here, it'll probably be George Burley 2.0 if we don't get a result against Belgium, although unlikely after this campaign so far, that's the way it goes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> san marino's players arent even real football players
> 
> for gods sake, their coach is a PE Teacher and the team includes TWO ACCOUNTANTS


They have a guy working in an OLIVE OIL company. OLIVE OIL.

KDB scored tonight, btw.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> We'll probably not be coming. It'll be interesting to see what Craig Levein gets here from the fans and in the media in the next few days. With what football fans are like here, it'll probably be George Burley 2.0 if we don't get a result against Belgium, although unlikely after this campaign so far, that's the way it goes.


Did he play the infamous Scotland 4-6-0?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I do worry for Englands future when the likes of Cleverly, Welbeck and Shelvey are considered international class.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Did he play the infamous Scotland 4-6-0?


Haha no, I doubt he'll ever do that again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

though walker was very poor tonight, considering the amount of times he had the ball


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's the greatness that is Fanis Gekas


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Some people never change. Cheats prospering, again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I do worry for Englands future when the likes of Cleverly, Welbeck and Shelvey are considered international class.


I worry for the human race when people like you exist.

Nice to see you in these football threads now that Spurs have won a couple of games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

England played very well but San marino was just poor.

Locked that first Welback goal.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I do worry for Englands future when the likes of Cleverly, Welbeck and Shelvey are considered international class.


Agreed.

& Bale needs to be severely punished for his diving. It's terrible and he never gets talked about. MOTD laughed it off and then had a go at Suarez. I hate both so no bias.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Magsimus said:


> Some people never change. Cheats prospering, again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bale's a cunt.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bale said it was a deffo penalty when questioned on Sky.

Does play for the scum mind you...



Vader13 said:


> I worry for the human race when people like you exist.
> 
> Nice to see you in these football threads now that Spurs have won a couple of games.


Typical, only the United lot found the game noteworthy. fpalm



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> *England played very well* but San marino was just poor.
> 
> Locked that first Welback goal.


We could of put a team from WF and probably got the same result.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Id love to play vs San Marino

I play centreback or DMF

Also DeBruyne not only scored, he had an assist! Dat chelsea belgium connection


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

It was interesting to lose to Wales because of the penalty resulting from that dive, but there was a penalty earlier in the match that they were denied.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Bale said it was a deffo penalty when questioned on Sky.
> 
> Does play for the scum mind you...
> 
> ...


Where did I mention anything in regards to the game? To say Welbeck and Cleverley aren't international class was where my issue with the statement was. It may be a bit soon for Cleverley as he's only played about 20 first team games and I'm certainly not on the "new Scholes" bandwagon however he's looked impressive this season is small bursts but Welbeck looks like he could be really good if he figures out how to score into open nets. I've seen Shelvey play about 3 times and he's scored a good goal in one of them and was sent off in the other, so can't really comment on him.

Typical Arsenal fan though - seeing something different to others.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cleverley and Welbeck not international class? For a nation where Francis Jeffers and David Nugent have international caps, where Emile Heskey has 62 fucking caps. Tell me, when could you not have been worried about England's future?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England is still ways off of other countries

Its not just the system, its the players

They arent good enough. I look at Germany, Spain, Brazil, even Italy and I see the sheer amount of talent bolstering through their ranks, its astonishing. If Reus or Mata were english theyd be called better than Messi. All the english have is his holiness Jack 'hasnt played a game in 15 months' wilshere

Part of it is just looking at the squads, the teams that top the league, the Manchesters and the Chelseas and Arsenals have very few englishmen, in contrast to the lower teams bolstering with them. And even looking at those teams, you'll see the best players of those squads are usually not the English

Meanwhile in Spain, Germany and Italy, the elite clubs are still loaded with superb local talent. For example Germany's squad today all are champions league calibre Dortmund, Bayern and Madrid players. Players that start regularly for the best clubs on earth and have familiarity. Same with Spain, its basically Barca with Madrid and Jesus to fill up the ranks. All the best from the highest clubs and leagues.

And then you have England, where its basically filled with liverpool players, lower league guys, some old people, and the manchester united bench

In 2004 to 2010 England had a generation of players that maybe could have been called some of the best on earth, but now, they dont even have that. They have a retarded FA, players who seem to hate working together, and a genuine lack of world class English players. Why? Where have they all gone? What the hell is shelvey doing out there? In what universe is that enough to take on the major European squads

The FA needs to pull their head out of their ass and fix this. Instituting more english players in clubs wont help because all most clubs just use them to fill up the quota and reserves and rarely play them. The key is fixing the youth development system. Spain, Germany, Holland, Italy and south America and even france somehow found a way to develop world class players. The Barca, Ajax and Dortmund academies are almost miracles. They dont just develop club talent, but they develop international ones

The FA and english clubs need to sort this out. Why arent English players as good as foreign ones? Why do English clubs dominate europe meanwhile England never makes it to Semis?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cleverly was awful in the first half, but much better in the second. Tempo and chance creation both upped once Carrick went off, when we became much more direct, even though Shelvery didn't really do a lot either. Should've played another striker instead, or instead of one of the CB's with Carrick covering. Defoe should've been on the pitch, as San Marino were never going to do anything.

Lennon was generally poor, Walker was absolutely shocking (a shame really, he's looked very good in his other England appearances). I liked how much Ox ran at their defence though, and Welbeck had a good game (again). Everything else was pretty meh, it was a pretty disappointing performance overall. Shame their keeper wasn't sent off/a pen awarded for the Walcott tackle, wonder how many more we could've scored. Was hoping Rooney would bag at least 3.

Also, LOL @ that Ireland score. Damn. Germany seem to have been on a WCQ rampage since 1-5.

@ redead As far as the FA pulling their head's out of their ass goes, you realise we've just opened St George's Park? Southgate and co. voted through youngsters playing on smaller pitches a while back as well (as used in countries like Spain and Germany), or something like that. Might not be the big fix, but it's a start. Also, we would've made Semi's if our players could handle penalties :terry1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Redead said:


> If Reus or Mata were english theyd be called better than Messi.


I've posted it before but it's so good it can go up again.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool



> Steven Gerrard believes Liverpool are set for a bright new era under Roy Hodgson after the "horror" of last season – and claims that the new signing Joe Cole is better than Barcelona's Lionel Messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe Cole, i really did like him. But lolengland

How much did they pay for Reus in Dortmund again?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Uruguay vs Argentina going to start. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat attacking talent


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, theyre playing messi basically as a central midfielder in this

what the fuck bro


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Where did I mention anything in regards to the game? To say Welbeck and Cleverley aren't international class was where my issue with the statement was. It may be a bit soon for Cleverley as he's only played about 20 first team games and I'm certainly not on the "new Scholes" bandwagon however he's looked impressive this season is small bursts but Welbeck looks like he could be really good if he figures out how to score into open nets. I've seen Shelvey play about 3 times and he's scored a good goal in one of them and was sent off in the other, so can't really comment on him.
> 
> Typical Arsenal fan though - seeing something different to others.


Oh come on, you can't tell me you ain't are chuffed with this win, every other United fan on the internet is.



Irish Jet said:


> Cleverley and Welbeck not international class? For a nation where Francis Jeffers and David Nugent have international caps, where *Emile Heskey* has 62 fucking caps. Tell me, when could you not have been worried about England's future?


Don't diss the GOAT. 



Redead said:


> England is still ways off of other countries
> 
> Its not just the system, its the players
> 
> ...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Redead said:


> Joe Cole, i really did like him. But lolengland
> 
> How much did they pay for Reus in Dortmund again?


13/14 million which is an incredible price for last years Bundesliga player of the year (I think), don't think any other team would of been able to sign him though as he was brought up in the Dortmund academy and he loves them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ok seriously guys, watch this match

each side is playing 3 strikers, a shit midfield, everyone is out of position, its hilarious

jesus, if messi has to play any deeper hes gonna be buried with those chilean miners again


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Oh come on, you can't tell me you ain't are chuffed with this win, every other United fan on the internet is.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't diss the GOAT.


Why do you care what 'every' United fan thinks? They're just happy that Welbeck and Rooney got some goals (at least I am). I'm glad we got a win, one which was inevitable, but I'd have liked to have come close to doubling the actual score.

I'll always care far more about club football than international football (with the World Cup as a rare change to that) so I'll never be too overly excited about any England win outside of a tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

0-0 half time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Falcao scored two today I see. He has scored in every match he has played this season except the first La Liga fixture. This includes interntional. Insane.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Messi scores. 1-0 to Argentina.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Germany got lucky last night.

I also think Bale is a cunt. A chimp-like, diving, heart-sign celebrating, poor man's Valencia, overrated, big-eared massive fucking cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Germany got lucky last night.
> 
> I also think Bale is a cunt. A chimp-like, diving, heart-sign celebrating, poor man's Valencia, overrated, big-eared massive fucking cunt.


Makes United and Rio his bitch, so he's fine with me :jordan2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dat under the wall free kick :mark:

:messi

4 free kick goals already this season. Argentina have been free flowing and excellent since the first goal, when Uruguay opened up. No idea why they've sat back so much, they look dangerous going forward, particularly Suarez. The second Argentina goal was great as well, they really look to be going places now they've sorted their defence out.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Argentina was excellent. They deserved to win. They are definitely one of the favourites to win the 2014 world cup.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant see Argentina doing too well

They still need to sort out what the hell their starting 11 is as well as finding a proper midfield

Brazil, Germany, Spain are the teams to beat in 2014 from what ive seen so far


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gago/mascherano/pastore. there's your midfield


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Is pastore injured? Because he wouldnt start today

gago did rather well though. Messi had to play a deeper role which i disliked.

ideal formation for argentina needs tevez, messi and aguero. with aguero up top


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

replace tevez with di maria

some combination with romero/zaba/garay/demichellis/rojo/gago/masch/pastore/di maria/aguero/messi would see them reach the semi's, at least. then you have guys like higuain, lavezzi, banega, gaitan, coloccini, burdisso, zanetti and others who could all play a part.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ansaldi > Rojo every day of the week.

And don't forget Cambiasso either, still a terrific midfielder.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Argentina was so many goatly players it's ridiculous. Dosen't really matter seeing as how they'll go out in the quarter finals :jeter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:messi 

Messi is on another planet, no competition.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He's been on another level for a while now, yet they have underperformed at every major competition last few years. I'm not convinced by Argentina's defence and their GK is decent but not world class. In 2 years it will once again be between Germany and Spain, and ofcourse Brazil because they are hosts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ever Wolf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> & Bale needs to be severely punished for his diving. It's terrible and he never gets talked about. MOTD laughed it off and then had a go at Suarez. I hate both so no bias.


Not hard to agree though is it. Of course Bale needs to be punished, it's disgraceful. 



Vader13 said:


> I worry for the human race when people like you exist.
> 
> Nice to see you in these football threads now that Spurs have won a couple of games.


Do you now? Aww poor you. Why would I show up in an INTERNATIONAL thread when Spurs have won a couple games, nice logic there. Hold on, maybe you actually ARE from Manchester, I don't think I could associate someone from London with that logic.



Irish Jet said:


> Cleverley and Welbeck not international class? For a nation where Francis Jeffers and David Nugent have international caps, where Emile Heskey has 62 fucking caps. Tell me, when could you not have been worried about England's future?


Nope, they're not. Don't see what Jeffers, Nugent and Heskey prove, they're not good enough either. I've been worried about England's future since as far as I can remember, it's not the poor amount of players they bring through, more the coaching at a younger level, it's a joke.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Do you now? Aww poor you. Why would I show up in an INTERNATIONAL thread when Spurs have won a couple games, nice logic there. Hold on, maybe you actually ARE from Manchester, I don't think I could associate someone from London with that logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they're not. Don't see what Jeffers, Nugent and Heskey prove, they're not good enough either. I've been worried about England's future since as far as I can remember, it's not the poor amount of players they bring through, more the coaching at a younger level, it's a joke.


You know last season when spurs were in the top 3 and you started acting like you know anything about football... Then when spurs failed you ran away and stopped posting because you looked really really stupid, are you going to that again? Because it's kinda hard to take anything you say seriously when you go crying when you're shown up.


As regards to people saying things about Shelvey/Cleverly/Welbeck... Welcome to reality people! All them times you thought England could win anything, if you actually believed in the so called golden generation, if you actually thought England would beat San Marino by 7 well more fool you.

England will never win anything in anybody on this forums lifetime and the quicker people realise that the better. When you realise this you'll see that Clerverly and Welbeck are good enough for our top 15 in the world at best country who, if they actually ever got to a semi-final would be over achieving.

If any of you disagree with my assessment, feel free to point me to all those amazing players that got us so far in tournaments over the last 15 years :kobe3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eengland would've won by more if barry played. guarantee it


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Internationals. What a waste of a week...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Redead said:


> I cant see Argentina doing too well
> 
> They still need to sort out what the hell their starting 11 is as well as finding a proper midfield
> 
> Brazil, Germany, Spain are the teams to beat in 2014 from what ive seen so far


Their midfield isn't bad, they just miss someone like Aimar/Riquelme, and they're devastating going forward. They score a ton and they've looked great since Messi took the armband and they stopped picking 10 new players for every squad. Shipping goals is/has been their main problem, though. They absolutely battered Uruguay last night, who should've had Lugano and Pereira sent off for violent play.

Spain are the team to beat, as for Germany and Brazil, Argentina have beaten both of them recently, scoring 7 goals in the process. Brazil should only be considered favourites by virtue of being hosts, how many teams have beaten them recently? I've seen them lose to Denmark, Mexico (twice) and Argentina in the last 6 months. Germany, well I just don't see a European team winning on South American soil other than Spain.










Oh, and you're forgetting England. :woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england need to make barry captain, play him in the false 9 role and just watch the trophies roll in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> You know last season when spurs were in the top 3 and you started acting like you know anything about football... Then when spurs failed you ran away and stopped posting because you looked really really stupid, are you going to that again? Because it's kinda hard to take anything you say seriously when you go crying when you're shown up.
> 
> 
> As regards to people saying things about Shelvey/Cleverly/Welbeck... Welcome to reality people! All them times you thought England could win anything, if you actually believed in the so called golden generation, if you actually thought England would beat San Marino by 7 well more fool you.
> ...


I don't actually remember thinking I know anything about football, although I do. I don't know everything however which I'm sure you actually meant, don't worry though, I understood. I didn't disappear though did I? I still posted when we turned to shit, in fact I was one of the few defending AVB back in March/April, look how that turned out, but thats a different story.

And I agree about the whole England thing. How we are even ranked in the top 10 is beyond me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Their midfield isn't bad, they just miss someone like Aimar/Riquelme, and they're devastating going forward. They score a ton and they've looked great since Messi took the armband and they stopped picking 10 new players for every squad. Shipping goals is/has been their main problem, though. They absolutely battered Uruguay last night, who should've had Lugano and Pereira sent off for violent play.
> 
> Spain are the team to beat, as for Germany and Brazil, Argentina have beaten both of them recently, scoring 7 goals in the process. Brazil should only be considered favourites by virtue of being hosts, how many teams have beaten them recently? I've seen them lose to Denmark, Mexico (twice) and Argentina in the last 6 months. Germany, well I just don't see a European team winning on South American soil other than Spain.
> 
> ...


Tbf, Brazil had that dodgey Olympic defence that consisted of Rafael and Juan during those defeats. Now they have Ramires back in the midfield, Alves at right back and VICE CAPTAIN DAVID LUIZ back in centre back and he seems to always perform for A Selecao.

What I will also point out is that the World Cup is in two years time and I think this Brazilian team has the most amount of growth than any other team. Neymar, Oscar, Moura, Damiao, Sandro and even shitty Rafael (Irish Jet raging right now) will likely improve a lot during those two years.

Honestly think they'll win it. 12 years is too long of a gap for Brazil. They won't let it go to 16.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I definitely look forward to seeing how Brazil can cope on home turf. I will want Brazil to do well because they have Sandro (hopefully still captaining the side) in the midfield and in 2 years time he will be even better than he is now if he keeps improving. But I just WANT Argentina to win it (of course if England don't and no doubt they won't come anywhere near) just so the whole "Messi hasn't won a World Cup" can end, a player of his ability deserves the World Cup.

Saying that though, the World Cup in my eyes doesn't define a player like he has in the past, the Champions League is the pinnacle now for any mans career and it's overtaken the World Cup in that respect and Messi we know has won 3 of those now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I definitely look forward to seeing how Brazil can cope on home turf. I will want Brazil to do well because they have Sandro *(hopefully still captaining the side)* in the midfield and in 2 years time he will be even better than he is now if he keeps improving. But I just WANT Argentina to win it (of course if England don't and no doubt they won't come anywhere near) just so the whole "Messi hasn't won a World Cup" can end, a player of his ability deserves the World Cup.
> 
> Saying that though, the World Cup in my eyes doesn't define a player like he has in the past, the Champions League is the pinnacle now for any mans career and it's overtaken the World Cup in that respect and Messi we know has won 3 of those now.


You mean starting?

Messi doesn't need to win the World Cup. He just needed to be the man for Argentina. This is now happening. Maybe he feels it's his team now. Whatever it is, he is finally performing like Barcelona Messi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i just want it to be more entertaining than 2010 (as someone who might not have a team in there for the first time as long as i've been watching.) plus messi will just be in his absolute prime (27) when it rolls around, i can seriously see an argentina/germany final. and god would that be a treat.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> You mean starting?
> 
> Messi doesn't need to win the World Cup. He just needed to be the man for Argentina. This is now happening. Maybe he feels it's his team now. Whatever it is, he is finally performing like Barcelona Messi.


Don't see why he wouldn't start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Don't see why he wouldn't start.


You said captaining the side. Thiago Silva is the captain. David Luiz is the vice captain. So I thought you made a mistake when you said hopefully Sandro would still be captain.

He'll have a fight on his hands to keep his place from Romulo and Lucas if he ever stays fit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> You said captaining the side. Thiago Silva is the captain. David Luiz is the vice captain. So I thought you made a mistake when you said hopefully Sandro would still be captain.
> 
> He'll have a fight on his hands to keep his place from Romulo and Lucas if he ever stays fit.


I don't watch too much Brazil, just when ever I have it has been Sandro captaining the side, I imagine Thiago Silva or Luiz probably weren't playing though. But yeah, starting then.

Probably just a little Tottenham biast, but I rate Sandro higher than Lucas, but both good players and are good at doing what they do. Not seen TOO much of Romulo though. If he keeps up the form he's been at for the past 6 months and continue to impress and improve over the next two years, I can see Sandro being a main part of Brazils midfield.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Romulo's out for about a year isn't he??

Bit shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't watch too much Brazil, just when ever I have it has been Sandro captaining the side, I imagine Thiago Silva or Luiz probably weren't playing though. But yeah, starting then.
> 
> Probably just a little Tottenham biast, but I rate Sandro higher than Lucas, but both good players and are good at doing what they do. Not seen TOO much of Romulo though. If he keeps up the form he's been at for the past 6 months and continue to impress and improve over the next two years, I can see Sandro being a main part of Brazils midfield.


I like Sandro a lot. But will he start when Scott Parker returns?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> I like Sandro a lot. But will he start when Scott Parker returns?


You know, alot of Spurs fans ask the same question, out of curiosity more than anything. I like Parker, but I love Sandro. It's been ages, in fact in my life time I have never seen someone like Sandro for Spurs, the ability to get across the ground so quickly and make up for any errors someone else has made or even himself!

At the moment, him and Dembele have formed a very good partnership and will only get better with more games. Sandro is our future and on this form I can't see Parker getting ahead of him and doesn't deserve too neither. I wonder though if AVB might just play Parker, Sandro and Dembele as a midfield three.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Argentina's midfield is fine right now. Pastore didn't feature last night. Once he does, Argentina will have a stellar midfield. The defense looks a lot better. Most importantly, the attack is the best in the world.

No European nation is going to South America and winning the WC. You can bank on that. It's Argentina vs. Brazil for 2014.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So how was the charity match last night?

World class Bale with a world class dive and a world class double to a chimp.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> So how was the charity match last night?
> 
> World class Bale with a world class dive and a world class double to a chimp.


Not sticking up for Bale as I've called up on his diving but Maloney said there was contact, I think he'd know more than me and you. World class finish though the second goal, breezed past that cunt Adam too to score it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a good fucking strike like i'll give him that. I'm suprised bale walked off the pitch usually when adam is around bale is off on a stretcher or limping off.

Also Razor i think at this moment Germany and Spain would both beat argentina but come 2014 you never know could be a different story, still don't see ther argies getting close to winning it though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Argentina's midfield is fine right now. Pastore didn't feature last night. Once he does, Argentina will have a stellar midfield. The defense looks a lot better. Most importantly, the attack is the best in the world.
> 
> No European nation is going to South America and winning the WC. You can bank on that. It's Argentina vs. Brazil for 2014.


Spain/Germany will surely be in there. Don't think the brazilians could keep up with them,the teams a lot weaker than it used to be but obviously the home support will be another factor as well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spain/Germany are much better than the two south americans now and most likely will be come 2014.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's 2 years away, there really is no use in predicting a winner now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Take out all of spains starters and they'd still have a good shot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's 2 years away, there really is no use in predicting a winner now.


True but let the brazil/Argie fanboys have their fun.

We all know who will win though, it's our year :woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think argentina definitely can win it. all of spain/germany/brazil/argentina are filled to the brim with top level talent all over the team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anything but Neymar winning it and all his "fans" and pele wanking themselves to death.

I'll take the germans, boring spain and argentina over them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> *Anything but Neymar winning it and all his "fans" and pele wanking themselves to death.*
> 
> I'll take the germans, boring spain and argentina over them.


Just the thought of that has me ready to go.

England to lose on penalties.
Argentina to lose in the quarter finals.
Germany to CHOKE in the semi finals.
Brazil to destroy Spain in the final.

Come back in 2 years and ask me how I knew? :cool2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

typical chelsea bandwagoner, always quick to hop on another bandwagon 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Just the thought of that has me ready to go.
> 
> England to lose on penalties.
> Argentina to lose in the quarter finals.
> ...



You forgot FORZA Italy somehow getting to the final and bossing england on the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brazil's greatest strength is that they're finally finding returning to the classical brazillian playing style and rhythm

they looked completely out of touch in from 2008 to 2012, but with the starting 11 finally starting to take shape, i think they have the shot. mostly out of how rapidly theyre improving and developing

neymar might just live up to the hype. fuck all their 6584 million players called lucas i cant keep track off though


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Honestly think they'll win it.


Cue losing every group game. :robben


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> It was a good fucking strike like i'll give him that. I'm suprised bale walked off the pitch usually when adam is around bale is off on a stretcher or limping off.
> 
> Also Razor i think at this moment Germany and Spain would both beat argentina but come 2014 you never know could be a different story, still don't see ther argies getting close to winning it though.


It's possible, but I just don't see a European country winning the WC in Latin America.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Then you havent seen the Germany and Spain squads

Those squads benches could probably reach the semis in a tournament.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Redead said:


> Then you havent seen the Germany and Spain squads
> 
> Those squads benches could probably reach the semis in a tournament.


Lol. It's psychology. Can't see Brazil losing to Spain/Germany in a semi-final at their home--no matter how strong the squad is. And, only Spain has won the WC outside of Europe, and that too was on a neutral ground. If we go by squad strength alone, Germany shouldn't have lost to Italy in the Euros, but that's not how international cup competitions function.

I'm not denying them performing well. I just don't think they can walk into South f'kin America and snatch the WC away from Argentina/Brazil there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redead said:


> Then you havent seen the Germany and Spain squads
> 
> Those squads benches could probably reach the semis in a tournament.


I remember someone calling Germany the Arsenal of international football and frankly that's kinda what they are right now and wouldn't be surprised if it's the same in 2 years. They have a boss squad but I wouldn't be shocked if they fell flat by the quarters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Germany were the arsenal in one tournament, and that was 2012. In 2010 nobody expected them to do shit but somehow surprised, and in 2006 to 2008 they had some good players but were always the underdogs. 2014 is roughly when these players should be entering their prime and the squad should genuinely be world class. Reus, Gotze, Ozil. Believe

mikel just scored a goal guys

THE SKY IS FALLING


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Talking about Arsenal, well, Arsenal will soon erase all the negativity after we win the Prem 2012/2013. :cool2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> Germany were the arsenal in one tournament, and that was 2012. In 2010 nobody expected them to do shit but somehow surprised, and in 2006 to 2008 they had some good players but were always the underdogs. 2014 is roughly when these players should be entering their prime and the squad should genuinely be world class. Reus, Gotze, Ozil. Believe
> 
> mikel just scored a goal guys
> 
> THE SKY IS FALLING


2010 they just didn't put up a fight when they were in great form. They just kinda died in the semi vs Spain. 2008 they were expected to win the tournament. Spain were only fancied late on, but before that, Spain were the perennial underachievers. 2006 they were very young and not much was expected.

They choke. It's what they do. It's what their clubs do. Bayern against us. Dortmund against City. They choke. They have 2 years to sort that out. They need to speak to psychologists or something.

Mikel seriously scored? Wow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They dont choke, THEYRE JUST TRYING THEIR BEST DAMMIT :terry1

But yeah, Bayern did choke vs us. We should have been slaughtered, but that was mostly the fault of BIG TIME CHOKER :robben. The guy with a record of atleast 3 final losses, because of his chokes. He coulda killed, us, inter, and spain.

Spain outplayed the fuck out of Germany in 2010 and 2008 so those wins were deserved. Germany just looked out of their depth

I cant wait to see Cazorla in City blue


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

"San Marino THUGS"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know no one cares but me, but Canada controls their own fate heading into the last group stage match against Honduras on Tuesday.

Control your own fate, that's all you can hope for I guess.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> I know no one cares but me, but Canada controls their own fate heading into the last group stage match against Honduras on Tuesday.
> 
> Control your own fate, that's all you can hope for I guess.


I'd love to see Canada in the World Cup actually.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Redead said:


> But yeah, Bayern did choke vs us. We should have been slaughtered, but that was mostly the fault of BIG TIME CHOKER :robben. The guy with a record of atleast 3 final losses, because of his chokes. He coulda killed, us, inter, and spain.


4 final chokes in 2 years. :robben


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> I know no one cares but me, but Canada controls their own fate heading into the last group stage match against Honduras on Tuesday.
> 
> Control your own fate, that's all you can hope for I guess.


getting even a draw in Honduras will be very tough, but still a decent position for Canada to get into the Hex, but I don't think they will do it

Hopefully Colombia qualifies from South America, I enjoy watching them play especially now the form Falcao is in


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Redead said:


> They dont choke, THEYRE JUST TRYING THEIR BEST DAMMIT :terry1
> 
> But yeah, Bayern did choke vs us. We should have been slaughtered, but that was mostly the fault of BIG TIME CHOKER :robben. The guy with a record of atleast 3 final losses, because of his chokes. He coulda killed, us, inter, and spain.
> 
> ...


So what about the other 9 players (excluding GK) on the pitch? Did they choke too then?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Really nervous the about the game vs Iraq today. Hopefully Australia doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tonight CR7 will make 100th appearence for Portugal as they play N. Ireland.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Japan Vs Brazil is on right now if anybody is bored.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

After losing to Wales we play Belgium tonight: Belgium v Scotland, in Belgium, 2 draws and a loss so far, it's an important game, and although this will probably be our hardest match in the group so far, after the last result, it could be Craig Leveins last game is we don't do quite well tonight. We need to do quite well tonight to be in a decent position going forward in the group.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've been ordinary

iraq have been ordinary.

the crowd of 150 or so are quiet.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

And Iraq scores.

Fuck sake, why are we struggling to beat these shitty teams?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE TRAP in full effect. iraq score on the counter. 0% success rate still for lucas' high line

maybe we can't beat these shitty teams cos we've become a shitty team too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL WITH DEM BULLET HEADERS


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

YES WE SCORED. C'mon you fuckers score one more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ARCHIE THE GOATHOMPSON

:lmao this is hilarious


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

YES YES 2-1. Amazing comeback.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Australia are back on track.

It's a good thing that next 3 out of 4 games are at home. I expect us to win all the home games, and get slaughtered by Japan at the away game.

Sorry about the double post btw.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not a big fan of them, but happy to see Australia win. Also, why can't Russia beat Azerbaijan? What the hell is going on with them? Maybe that's because they don't have Arshavin?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team for tonight



> Hart/Johnson Jagielka Lescott Cole/Gerrard Carrick/Milner Rooney Cleverley/Defoe


bit harsh to drop welbeck, he, cleverley and rooney usually link up well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Defoe is in much better form than Welbeck though. And I don't like Defoe at all.

I don't get why Cleverley is starting ahead of AOC.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> BIG TIMMY CAHILL WITH DEM BULLET HEADERS


GOD :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cleverley & Milner playing as wingers? Terrific.fpalm


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Is Kuba still injured?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice to see "world class" Carrick in there. The combo of Milner and Cleverley out wide sounds like complete crap though. Would be nice to see Rooney not perform like his shoelaces aren't tied together for the first time in a while for England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I knew Milner would start :lol.

No OX? wtf. :woy


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

anyone watching the u-21s, england scored in the 94th minute which led to the crowd throwing missiles at the england players, then it led to a mass brawl between the players

looked like danny rose was racially abused


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serbians being racist. Nothing new there. Nothing will be done there either.

Steve Wigley provided some major laughs though :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah heres the video, knowing UEFA it will only be a small fine

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideo...-amid-racist-claims-england-u21-v-serbia-u21/


also the pitch in poland is terrible apparently, game could be called off


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:kenny at the people in charge of the pitch for the Poland vs england game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow that pitch is awful. Doesn't even seem playable at all


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The ref throwing the ball over to check the roll. :lmao

Hilarious scenes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

They are gonna give it 45 minutes till a decision :lmao. Honestly with the rain still coming down hard and them seemingly not wanting to put the roof up I dont see how 45 mins will make a difference.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chiles wanting to debate rain :lol :lol :twat

Keane just throttle the prick please.

Wait it has a roof? FIFA are such tools.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chiles should be shot.

Keane the selfish cunt trying to steal Walters 2nd international goal. What a captain.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Only just managed to get home to watch this so missed the info, is this basically it
Poland didn't want the roof closed
It is now raining so heavily the the Roof can't be closed
There is a fancy undersoil draining thing but it only works when the roof is closed
There is not a single Groundsman within 50 miles of the place

That about right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much. Seriously what is the point of waiting 45 minutes? This is a complete joke ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:fergie and the other club managers won't be best pleased if it's played tomorrow


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, this is a slap in the face of every single fan who went.

And even though I've only been watching it for about 10 mins I can't believe how many times Chiles has said Farce/Farcical


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Keane having digs at Hart and schmeichel, Not a single fuck is given.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

God, Rain still going yet they are still waiting 15-20 mins for another Pitch inspection. Fifa, Just accept that you Fucked up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JJJ1303 said:


> Well, this is a slap in the face of every single fan who went.
> 
> And even though I've only been watching it for about 10 mins I can't believe how many times Chiles has said Farce/Farcical


How does Chiles still get work as a presenter...I just dont understand it


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

MUST. PUNCH. CHILES. IN. FACE


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> How does Chiles still get work as a presenter...I just dont understand it


I think its mostly people asking for Ray Mears but Chiles secretly has the email account [email protected] so he ends up with all the Ray Mears Jobs.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


> Only just managed to get home to watch this so missed the info, is this basically it
> Poland didn't want the roof closed
> It is now raining so heavily the the Roof can't be closed
> There is a fancy undersoil draining thing but it only works when the roof is closed
> ...


+
Apparently, they thought there would be heavy rain but not a downpour.

Apparently, high winds/rain can interfere with the roof. 

There is a 'theory' that the roof is un-shut-able, also there's talk of them not wanting to pay for the roof to close.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Although me and my friends have created a new drinking game

New England/Poland drinking game. 
Every time someone says the word Farce, you drink. 
Every time the roof is mentioned, you drink.
Every time Fifa is accused of poor management, you drink.
Every time Fork is mentioned, You drink.
Every time Roy Keane puts down another player, down your drink.
Every time the ref comes out, Drink 2 pints

my friend who was watching from the start has gone through *now 7 pints throughout all of this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Serbian U21's are a fucking disgrace, well most of them.

Typical racist eastern european fans aswell still in the fucking dark ages, bunch of wankers.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I await the £5,000 fine they recieve for the racist behaviour 

Oh hey the Ref's throwing the ball again :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Refs back with his ball


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Absolutely ridiculous, dont know why the roof wasnt shut beforehand when they knew it was going to rain


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Watch another nation that has racist fans get fined a joke amount again


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Absolutely ridiculous, dont know why the roof wasnt shut beforehand when they knew it was going to rain


There's a theory they wanted rain to make the pitch un-playable, although i don't know if that holds up looking at England's slick passing game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

4pm UK time tomorrow now it seems.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Great I am going to miss the game because I am working. Joy!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

JJJ1303 said:


> Although me and my friends have created a new drinking game
> 
> New England/Poland drinking game.
> Every time someone says the word Farce, you drink.
> ...


Sure he has...

:kobe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Belguim have finally scored past Scotland

Edit: Kompany making it 2-0 striaght after


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

We're 2-0 down to Belgium, I don't know if they'll persevere with Craig Levein after this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Belguim are a good team and have much better players then Scotland tbh. I was expecting a thrashing


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Um, Germany? DAFUQ happened there.

4-0 up at home against Sweden after 60 minutes. Final score 4-4.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Only team to let me down on the accumulator? That's right, Germany.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Belguim are a good team and have much better players then Scotland tbh. I was expecting a thrashing


I know, Belgium are good team, the youngsters they've had building up for the last 5 or 6 years are now there main team, I thought years ago that they would do well once these players became the main players of the national team. This wasn't a match, at the beginning of qualifying, that people thought we'd do amazing in, but because of the nature of how we are with sport here, and the recent results, some people did expect us to get a result, and a lot of people felt we needed one to have a chance in the group.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Wtf man... wtf...


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

GIROUD !!! :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

haribo said:


> Only team to let me down on the accumulator? That's right, Germany.


Jesus wept. How much has that cost you?



NeyNey said:


> Wtf man... wtf...


Did you catch the game, sir? How on earth did that happen? Those efficient Germans..:no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

N.Ireland are currently 1-0 up against Portugal, Jonny Evans has been brilliant so far


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Did you catch the game, sir? How on earth did that happen? Those efficient Germans..:no:


I watched the whole match..
I.. 
I have no idea.. I just.. 
I can't... LEAVE ME ALONE! *cries*

In the interview they said after the 4:0 they slowed down... MAN!! Never underestimate your team.
I think Germany has the problem that there is no one who has balls right now... and just _DOES SOMETHING._ Schweinsteigers balls are gone long time ago...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

France scored in the 94th minute, eh? Why couldn't you put that much effort in the Euros match dammit!




IncapableNinja said:


> Jesus wept. How much has that cost you?


Wasn't a huge amount, but still. To be sat wishing Moldova & Belgium to get their act together only to see Sweden come from nowhere is painful to swallow. I actually thought I was home and dry when it reached injury time so I didn't bother to check until after FT. :lol


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> I watched the whole match..
> I..
> I have no idea.. I just..
> I can't... LEAVE ME ALONE! *cries*
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well im off to go hang myself


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Portugal - third best side in the world apparently. enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jonny FUCKING Evans Imperious tonight or so i heard anyway :fergie.

Nice one sweden, germany were 4-0 up :lol. IBRA IBRA!!!!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I definitely look forward to seeing how Brazil can cope on home turf. I will want Brazil to do well because they have Sandro (hopefully still captaining the side) in the midfield and in 2 years time he will be even better than he is now if he keeps improving. But I just WANT Argentina to win it (of course if England don't and no doubt they won't come anywhere near) just so the whole "Messi hasn't won a World Cup" can end, a player of his ability deserves the World Cup.
> 
> Saying that though, the World Cup in my eyes doesn't define a player like he has in the past, *the Champions League is the pinnacle now for any mans career* and it's overtaken the World Cup in that respect and Messi we know has won 3 of those now.


Lol, no it isn't. The unique nature of being a world cup winner makes it far more prestigious than the Champions League. I prefer the CL (my favourite footie competition by far) but let's not get entertainment and importance confused with one another.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah world cups rarely entertain or deliver like club competitions, last one i enjoyed was 98 or maybe 2002.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

98 was class. Couldn't get into 2002 because of the early start times. 2006 was decent. 2010 was average outside of Holland wiping the smile off the face of the persistently overhyped Brazil.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

holland beating brazil was nice

a friend of mine almost had a stroke because of it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dunga's Brazil were just horrible. I really hated them. But I do love this Brazil team now. Probably because BOSSCAR, Luiz, Ramires and GOATMAR. The Chelsea quartet :jordan


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramires and Oscar really do add alot to Brazil. Oscar is a boss playmaker with brazillian flair, Luiz is a classic brazillian entertainer, and ramires is an absolute workhorse in the midfield


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wtf happened to Germany ?!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz will need new pants when he sees Kompany's goal.



Redead said:


> Ramires and Oscar really do add alot to Brazil. Oscar is a boss playmaker with brazillian flair, Luiz is a classic brazillian entertainer, and ramires is an absolute workhorse in the midfield


I think you could argue that Oscar is quite the workhorse too. You really don't expect it from a Brazilian attacker, but that boy has a great defensive side to his game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Uefa match report on their website










missing anything UEFA? they say 'well supported home team'

:kenny

they have since edited it out, and also the line about danny rose getting a red card


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

But all it would take is a handshake right :blatter?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *wtf happened to Germany ?!*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Said it before and will say it again, this German team is spineless. 

Wish I saw the game though. I disappear for internationals but this sounds like it was a hell of a game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DEMPSEY! WHAT A GUY.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Said it before and will say it again, this German team is spineless.
> 
> Wish I saw the game though. I disappear for internationals but this sounds like it was a hell of a game.


yeah, takes a shit team to allow the other to score in the last few minutes of the game 

edro

The german team is fine. Attack is absolutely merciless, just the defence fucked up. Per is alright but badstuber had a beyond awful game and so did neuer oddly enough. They're missing the dominance of Hummels in there

Also think it was a mistake leaving khedeira off


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Great I am going to miss the game because I am working. Joy!


I missed it today for that reason and now I get to watch it. ique2

I did miss this though...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redead said:


> yeah, takes a shit team to allow the other to score in the last few minutes of the game
> 
> edro
> 
> ...


No, actually it takes a shit team to give up a 4 goal lead. 

These guys are chokers. They aren't going to win anything in the near future.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nice magic 8 ball you got there egame. mind telling what next weeks lotto numbers are or whens torres's next slip?

based on the stats, this game is a discrepancy. A small blip, nothing more. They struggle sometimes like vs italy, but so did spain in the first game. Sometimes its a matter of tactics.

This time they fucked up because neuer had a VERY bad day and they miss hummels.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Canada ique2

Need just a draw to go on and lose 8 - 1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if :barry was playing not only would the pitch have been perfect for FOOTBALL ROYALTY, england would've won 5-0 with don andres barry playing the false 9 role.

oh and










superb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redead said:


> nice magic 8 ball you got there egame. mind telling what next weeks lotto numbers are or whens torres's next slip?
> 
> based on the stats, this game is a discrepancy. A small blip, nothing more. They struggle sometimes like vs italy, but so did spain in the first game. Sometimes its a matter of tactics.
> 
> This time they fucked up because neuer had a VERY bad day and they miss hummels.


Nah man you don't get it. The core of this German team doesn't have what it takes. Players like Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Badstuber, Muller, Gomez and at times Ozil, just seem to collapse when it matters most. They did it in the CL final this year, at the Euro and today. My point isn't that today was a disaster for Germany, it's that this is the same Germany we've seen for the past year now. Chokers. 



Hank Scorpio said:


> Canada ique2
> 
> Need just a draw to go on and lose 8 - 1


They gave up and let Honduras walk into goal, disgraceful really. The entire team should be embarrassed and should be ashamed to show their faces to the nation.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Why did I go to bed at halftime when Sweden was down 0-3. FUCK!

Sweden got absolutly raped the first half. It was awful, just awful. Germany completely dominating and doing what they wanted.
But I guess they felt safe with 4-0 and just slowed down. Then we got 4-1 and 4-2 in just 3 minutes. After that it seems Sweden got the courage and mindset to keep pushing forward while Germany couldnt get out of "safe mode".

I think if Germany had just kept pushing and not slowed down they could have had us beat by 7-0 or something. 

But this point is worth so much. Germany will clearly be Group winners so its all about getting that No 2 spot in the group. Taking points against Germany will be huge. Since we will battle it out with Ireland and Austria for that spot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Trust me, the're getting a bunch of shit from the fans and media right now :disdrogba


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as a Canadian soccer fan, there are no words to describe how I feel about today.

Seriously, every single person associated with that game today could never suit up for Canada again and i would be just fine with that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

They need to reboot the program from the ground up. Forget 2018 and 2022 to focus on 2026


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow amazing comeback from Sweeden! No one in the world would have predicted them to win after losing 4-0.

Still very impressed by Kolose though, that guy always a beat when playing for Germany.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

its ok Guyana lost by 7 goals too...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol Germany, they were 4-0 up and then they draw 4-4. Credit to Sweden for that amazing comeback though.

Bolivia 4-1 Uruguay.  

Argentina won 2-1 against Chile. They are still at the top of the table. Ecuador is 2nd and Colombia 3rd.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Germany developing an English mentality.

Nice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Got some money placed on England, please win!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Argentina cruising. :cool2

And, it's funny watching Messi play at CAM and swap with Di Maria. :wenger LOL

Actually, the formation is more like 4-2-4.

@ Germany Well, I think them being the Arsenal of international football was raised a few days back, and here--we're seeing the example. My Lord...

On Italy, anytime Balo scored I'm happy.

On France, Giroud scored. Rest I don't care.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still laughing at Germany.

Nani's a disgrace for Portugal as well. At least it's not just for Utd.Great result for Northern Ireland even if it fucked up my accumulator.

FIFA need to take a big stance with what happened in Serbia. Absolutely disgraceful. A 4 or 5 figure fine means nothing in this day and age.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Said it before and will say it again, this German team is spineless.


Maybe they need :cesc for their penalties.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The serbian FA calling Danny rose a disgrace? I think they need to look at their fans


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Egypt lost yesterday to Tunisia 1-0,Just saying.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Egypt lost yesterday to Tunisia 1-0,Just saying.


Friendly match, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck all will happen to serbia. this is the same organisation that gave us a bigger fine (doubled in fact) for coming out after half time a minute late than they gave porto for their fans' racial abuse of mario. ludicrous


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah the serbian FA have said there was a "spirit of fair play on the pitch and in the stands". absolutely ridiculous


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Watching an England international on a weekday at 4pm does kinda make it feel like we're in the middle of an international tournament and not just a qualifier


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm the same, it just doesn't feel right at this time.
It does annoy me how the whole thing was handled. Just the fact that its played 24 hrs later means so many of the england fans are gone, the entire atmosphere has changed and you can really tell with the Polksa chants with pretty much no reaction from England fans. Really think it will have an effect on the way England play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I see Rooney has his elephant feet today...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milner starting :lol and fuck me our passing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jagielka is easily our best centre-back these days.

We look pretty bad atm, only Rooney and Gerrard seem to be able to create anything and pass the ball accurately more than 10 metres, and our left-side is non existant, meaning everything we have going forward is ending up with Milner getting the ball down the right. Ugh.

Edit: Gerrard cross, Rooney goal. :rooney



Razor King said:


> Argentina cruising. :cool2
> 
> And, it's funny watching Messi play at CAM and swap with Di Maria. :wenger LOL
> 
> Actually, the formation is more like 4-2-4.


Argentina were fairly awful. Worst i've seen them play in ages. Chile ran the game, particularly before the first goal, played some great football, found acres of space in between Argentina's defenders. Sanchez, Medel and particularly Isla all had great games and they should've scored a couple in the first half. Di Maria was practically playing left-back at times and saved a certain goal, Zabaleta was torn apart by Isla all night long.

Doesn't matter though. Argentina's attack is just by far the best in international football. Messi with outrageous composure for the first goal, and Higuain's finish for the second was brilliant, with 3 players around him and on his weaker foot. Could've even scored a couple more if Aguero hadn't hit the post and if Fernandez was alive to Messi's disguised pass off that free kick.



haribo said:


> Maybe they need :cesc for their penalties.


Didn't see the game, but baffling he took the PK over Alonso and Cazorla, who usually take them for Spain when Villa isn't playing.

ique2 -> always buries his penalties as well.

Also I bet Joel was fapping at Brazil. Oscar was superb, again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ROONEY :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wazza Circa 2010. HEADER


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:rooney


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Unless something changes big time in the next few years, I don't see Argentina challenging for the World Cup with that defence. I don't think their midfield is anything to write home about either. Forward line is without a doubt immense, but that alone won't win you a World Cup.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England will win anyway with the mighty milner in our side how could we lose the WC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we play milner in cm with gaz baz, looks great

england continually play him out wide, looks terrible.

uh.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:rooney :cashley :lions

take that you open roof cheating BASTARDS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ingerland have long history of playing CM's out wide.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Carrick :kenny

Edit: Get Carrick off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england would be further ahead if king gareth was playing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Unless something changes big time in the next few years, I don't see Argentina challenging for the World Cup with that defence. I don't think their midfield is anything to write home about either. Forward line is without a doubt immense, but that alone won't win you a World Cup.


WE'LL SCORE MORE THAN YOU.

Lavezzi, Gaitan, Pastore, Tevez. All weren't even in the squad.

Their defence is improving. They haven't conceded many in qualifying and Garay is a really good defender imo, Romero is a good keeper too. Probably the team impressing me most atm, outside of Spain obviously. They've got a long way to go though, and Spain are winning the World Cup anyway.



Hollywood Hams said:


> :rooney :cashley :lions
> 
> take that you open roof cheating BASTARDS


:barry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lescott got rinsed.

Want to see Cleverley and Wilshere in midfield 3 and not this gerrard and carrick shit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Romero is a very, very bad goalkeeper. I'm amazed that he's Argentina's number one. Last season he wasn't even the best keeper at a Serie B team, and I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AFChamil on Twitter: "Carrick must be the most ineffective player the world has ever seen, his inclusion is pointless. Its like playing with 10 men."

but if he was spanish...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AFChamil? sounds like a cunt :terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrick is one of those weird players that gets underrated by many, overrated by a lot too, but really he's actually somewhere in the middle of those two extremes at which people rate him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't watch Romero at club level, but he's been more than solid for the Argies. I don't remember them having one of those since Carlos Roa ran into the mountains preparing for the apocalypse fpalm

Carrick was even appalling against San Marino, slowed the game down to a halt when we were playing a team we should be just bombarding with attacks and shots on goal, and as soon as Shelvey came on (he did basically nothing btw, but it allowed Rooney and Cleverly more of the ball) we were much more direct and started created chances with ease.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

People on twatter slagging off players, they should do it with more class and use a forum :fergie.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Defoe shouldn't have started. They keep sending long balls to him and he is 5 foot 7... This is not a criticism of him, we're just not playing in a style in which he can effective so I don't know why he was picked.

Cleverly is going to get shit on for his performance but he is being played out of position. Despite being a Man Utd fan I've never been a fan of Carrick and he has been awful this match. Swap him for Banies, put Cleverly in the centre and that should at least sort some problems out.

The only players playing well are Jags, Cole and Hart. Why Hodgson keeps playing Johnson I'll never understand. Milner on the right doesn't work either. His team selections are terrible and the more games I see the more I understood why Liverpool fans hated him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get Ox on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That touch was so poor, Gerrard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why woy why are we sitting back and defending, are we that bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Piszczek is really good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope/want poland to score. Then we may get a game and england MIGHT show some attacking ability.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WTF Defoe?!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao defoe



Scouse prick wazza, carroll would have chipped that up and headed it in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well it was coming.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oshitpoland


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hart fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Where the fuck is Hart going?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What you doing Joe?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done Hart.

BKITW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's Kanye at?

Glik Glik Glik Glik...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rooney better not be fucking injured. hope it's just because he has been gash.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Foul on Glen should have been a pen, stonewall. England deserve to be in front.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Foul on Glen should have been a pen, stonewall. *England deserve to be in front*.


:lol brilliant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I need a United fan to tell me what Tom Cleverley's game is about, cause I really don't know what it is and I've seen him a lot this season. Is he meant to be a creative player?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Polish fans have been superb tonight, wouldn't be suprised if they are the louder set of fans in the return game at Wembley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I need a United fan to tell me what Tom Cleverley's game is about, cause I really don't know what it is and I've seen him a lot this season. Is he meant to be a creative player?


Couldn't tell ya tbh, i don't know myself :lol just that he's a handy little player but does not seem to excel in anything.

Decent to good at alot of things but not great at any imo. things like workrate, passing, bit of pace, good technique but not outstanding at any.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^ rise above hate :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Couldn't tell ya tbh, i don't know myself :lol just that he's a handy little player but does not seem to excel in anything.
> 
> Decent to good at alot of things but not great at any imo. things like workrate, passing, bit of pace, good technique but not outstanding at any.


Ok. I don't think he's shit or a bad player. I just don't see anything special like he was meant to be (last season hype). Kind of reminds me of McEachran for us. Even though he hasn't had a real chance to show what he can do, from what I have seen, he seems nothing more than a decent passer.

This is the problem with England central midfielders. We think all these young ones are going to be this and that, but really, they are just in the range of decent to good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ok. I don't think he's shit or a bad player. I just don't see anything special like he was meant to be (last season hype). Kind of reminds me of McEachran for us. Even though he hasn't had a real chance to show what he can do, from what I have seen, he seems nothing more than a decent passer.
> 
> This is the problem with England central midfielders. We think all these young ones are going to be this and that, but really, they are just in the range of decent to good.



Yeah i agree and with the cleverley hype many united fans overrate him and welbeck and jones, i was possibly one of them last season but all in all they are just good players maybe have potential to be great or even world class but have to improve parts of their game.

Smalling is the only one i really highly rate in terms of united/england youngsters.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I rate Smalling a lot too. Jones seemed to get the most rave reviews of the two last season, but Smalling was getting on with his game quietly and looked a lot better imo. A lot more stable than Jones and I think he provides more confidence in other players.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What about Bebe? If we're talking world class potential, you can't forget about the cross master.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Yeah, I rate Smalling a lot too. Jones seemed to get the most rave reviews of the two last season, but Smalling was getting on with his game quietly and looked a lot better imo.


I think the proof was when jones partnered rio and it never went well, Smalling partnered evans and rio at times and it seemed much better if i remember correctly.

Thing with jones at united i don't know what his best position will be or is. He was fantastic at RB at times last season i think early on last season even young was looking like a world beater everyone just started really well except for in CL.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't blame the players for this result. Terrible team selection and negative tactics cost us today.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

SN0WMAN said:


> I don't blame the players for this result. Terrible team selection and negative tactics cost us today.


Not being a very good team doesn't help either.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

England will still qualify but they shouldn't even be close to top 5 in the world, only reason why they are there is because they don't lose often


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Saw more stuff about the danny rose and u21 incident and it makes my blood fucking boil, serbs should be kicked out tbh and their fans should be banned.

Serbian FA also denying it? fucking mind boggling.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> England will still qualify but they shouldn't even be close to top 5 in the world, *only reason why they are there is because they don't lose often*


I agree that England shouldn't be in the top five in the world but the point you just made doesn't make any sense. Of course the teams who dont lose often are going to be the best!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

actually it just means england are extremely stubborn


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

My England PLAYER RATINGS

*Hart* - 4/10. Rob Green is probably getting his hopes up. Was BRAVE in that first half 1 on 1 situation though.
*Cole* - 6/10. Had an ok game.
*Jagielka* - 5/10. Out of his depth, thought that is understandable when you play on an underwater pitch.
*Frankenlescott* - 6/10. Ok but needs to go back to the lab for maintenance to get his performance optimal again.
*Glen J* - 8/10. One of his better England performances. Should have been given a penalty at the end of the MOVE OF THE GAME (for either team).
*Milner* - 7/10. Like the way :snrub thinks. A lot better in the middle than out wide as has been talked about in the past. And when out wide he _always_ goes to the byline, and too often it's some blind alley impossible situation. Get's annoying and he needs to vary that up a bit more. Worked hard and seemed more up for it than some of the other players who didn't seem to fancy it on the shitty pitch.
*Carrick* - 1/10. As shit as ever, a shining beacon of plodding lack of urgency at the centre of England's midfield. :carrick
*Gerrard* - 7/10. Hit some decent passes and made a few things happen.
*Cleverly *- 6/10. Doesn't seem as good as he was before he got injured at Bolton last season. Hope we don't get the same situation with Wilshere.
*Defoe* - 3/10. Very greedy player, a characteristic that has gruesomely mutated and risen to the surface probably due to not starting games at Spurs regularly enough in the past. Fluffed a great chance in a poor showing, body language was off.
*Rooney* - 5/10. His elephant first touch was back. Moaned at Welbeck for no good reason. On the plus side he tracked back well to make a great tackle in the first half in what was a dangerous situation, and great finish with the shoulder for the goal.

Subs

*Ox* - 7/10. Made a positive impact when he came on. As Ray Wilkins once said "He's an extremely bright young man this young man." :wilkins
*Welbeck *- 6/10. Ok. Although he didn't sparkle when he came on. I think he should have started rather than Defoe.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who noticed Ashley Cole was doing his best Evra impression today?


Also Carrick with DEM sideway/backward passes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> My England PLAYER RATINGS
> 
> 
> *Milner* - *7/10*. Like the way :snrub thinks. A lot better in the middle than out wide as has been talked about in the past. And when out wide he _always_ goes to the byline, and too often it's some blind alley impossible situation. Get's annoying and he needs to vary that up a bit more. Worked hard and seemed more up for it than some of the other players who t passes and made a few things happen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Polish fans have been superb tonight, wouldn't be suprised if they are the louder set of fans in the return game at Wembley


Only way they don't bring a good following is if the prices are over the top and not enough of the fanatics get tickets instead of some who live in England and will go but lack the passion of the more devoted Polish supporters.

That being said 300 of the more hardcore Polish would have no trouble out-singing England at Wembley, between the pricing, the nature of the English support (not arsed unless its a big rival in club/internationals) and the amount of people who come to football these days to be entertained rather than make some noise, the English support at international and club level at home is probably the worst of any major European country with the exception of Spain. 

The away followings on average are far better, but still comfortably below some of the Greek, Croatian, Austrian and German supports (especially club level). Problem in England is people are so focused on winning the game that they don't bother creating an atmosphere when nothing's happening on the pitch, always has been a more reactionary sort of atmosphere in England. These European supports though just sing because its all they know, that and enough of a majority sing so you don't get a situation where you're the only person around you singing which always puts off people in England.

England, Liverpool, United, Chelsea, City, Arsenal etc all get easily outsung at home by travelling supports in Europe due to the above reasons I've stated. Only British side who can say on average they're louder are Celtic and that's primarily because of the Green Brigade and their transformation of the Celtic support.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

mr cricket said:


> Friendly match, right?


Yep.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Only British side who can say on average they're louder are Celtic and that's primarily because of the Green Brigade and their transformation of the Celtic support.


The England equivalent of the Green Brigade is the brass band that goes to every game, you know those guys that play "The Great Escape" theme EVERY 5 FUCKING MINUTES.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

england has some singers

like those chelsea fans who sang "anton ferdinand you know what you are"

racism often brings out the best supporters


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The English band are amongst the worst set of fans I've ever heard of. Just complete mongs from top to bottom, all they should do is play the intro tune and leave it to the English support (and especially away from home the English fans don't need anyone telling them when to sing) but more often than not they drown out potential songs by just playing the same shit everytime. I remember them moaning when they had their instruments being confiscated in the Euros in Ukraine...and no-one but them giving a shit :lmao

People who actually think they're cool are the ones who ensure the English atmosphere is as dull and pathetic as it is.

English fans at Wembley are wank, the stadium itself is pretty shite for atmosphere in terms of layout (bottom and top tier can barely keep in tune so you very rarely get the whole support singing the same song unless its after a goal) but the people who go to england games these days are the face painted, happy clapping middle class dullards who are there to sit in silence, buy a programme, have a pastie at half time and moan when things turn shit.

Then again, the pricing makes it impossible to cater to fans who will actually make an atmosphere. Not many working class folk will pay £40 weekly to watch their team on top of train fares, money for alchohol etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn those english, think theyre too cool to support the team


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

what's pretty sad is that back in the 70s and 80s the English fans in general were so passionate and mesmerising the Germans, Eastern Europeans and other countries began learning from them and forging these hardcore groups who'd constantly make a racket. In the same timeframe as these countries have grown in freedom, England has handicapped their fans to embarassing levels: you stand you can be chucked out of the ground, you get into some dispute and CCTV can ensure you get a banning order, the prices mean you're often surrounded by people there to watch the game and nothing more...its just impossible for them to match the Greeks, Croatians and other countries who aren't hindererd by stewards, police or the clubs in general.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah i could never imagine an atmosphere over here like they get in instanbul for example.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im still rather confused why there is a ban on stands in england when theyve been shown to be perfectly safe in germany and more

I mean I get hillbrough but come on, its completely irrational


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Redead said:


> Im still rather confused why there is a ban on stands in england when theyve been shown to be perfectly safe in germany and more
> 
> I mean I get hillbrough but come on, its completely irrational


Never try to understand the thought process of Club Executives and FA officials Redead, it'll just hurt your brain.

I mean this is the same system which says everyone in the ground can stand in front of their seat during half time, but the minute they kick off for the second half it becomes an unsafe practice.

This is the same system that imposes a 3 season limit for a club in the Premier League/Championship to covert their terrace into a seated stand, however if they were to be relegated to League 1 these sanctions would never pass and the terrace would be free for use. Again, apparently League 1 fans and below aren't worth saving.

This is the same system that continually preach how unsafe standing is...without having any documented proof of anyone ever being harmed simply by standing. Its the same way the likes of Man Utd and Aston Villa have fought off plans to close parts of their ground where persistant standing is common, because no Court in England would permit such a punishment because the Safety Council would have no evidence to suggest it would be a fitting punishment.

The media are also to blame since they seem to be incapable of separating safe standing from 'terraces'. Its not a fecking terrace you uneducated and lazy bastards!!

Hillsbrough is also the worst example for not allowing safe standing btw. Standing didn't cause that tragedy, hell the Taylor Report which is what led to all seater stadiums in the wake of Hillsbrough even says this. Piss poor policing and ill-designed stadiums enclosed with fences led to that disaster, and it was something that was bound to happen before anything changed.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Never try to understand the thought process of Club Executives and FA officials Redead, it'll just hurt your brain.
> 
> I mean this is the same system which says everyone in the ground can stand in front of their seat during half time, but the minute they kick off for the second half it becomes an unsafe practice.
> 
> ...


I legit burst out laughing when I read that :lmao

Geez, no wonder England is doing so fucking awful compared to the rest of the world. Its like FA are agents designed to make english football retarded

Who are these guys anyways?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Never try to understand the thought process of Club Executives and FA officials Redead, it'll just hurt your brain.
> 
> I mean this is the same system which says everyone in the ground can stand in front of their seat during half time, but the minute they kick off for the second half it becomes an unsafe practice.
> 
> ...


Spot on. It irritates me so much that some people blame standing for it.

For one of my assignments at college I chose to base it on standing at football grounds. I interviewed a member of the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) who was campaigning for safe standing in the UK and he made the good points that these areas in Germany which he'd visited were a massive success, *but most importantly how at the same grounds in this country where you can't stand for football you can for concerts/gigs*.

It's ridiculous quite frankly that new terracing areas or standing at grounds how they are isn't allowed when you can for gigs on the basis of safety when there are all standing stadiums or partial standing areas at grounds outside the top tier. There's never any incidents in League One or below is there? It's absolute bullshit that standing isn't allowed.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Redead said:


> I legit burst out laughing when I read that :lmao
> 
> Geez, no wonder England is doing so fucking awful compared to the rest of the world. Its like FA are agents designed to make english football retarded
> 
> Who are these guys anyways?


A bunch of execs too focused on the absurd amounts of revenue generated by the game to consider what your average working class fan wants. Their theory is they preside over a money machine and therefore know what the fans what even better than the actual fans. They're more concerned at maintaining this illusion that standing is something hooligans want, or that the reintroduction of it would lead to hooliganism becoming rife again (the fact CCTV is present in stadiums and the surrounding areas, as well as the enhanced police powers and banning orders makes this assumption laughable) than actually trying to listen to reason.

Standing isn't unsafe and its actually aimed at being helpful to sitters as well, if standing fans had one or two areas of the ground in which to stand then the rest of the ground can sit in peace, rather than sitters buying tickets to parts of the ground where standing is common and then moaning about being forced to stand or risk not being able to see the game. 



Nige™ said:


> Spot on. It irritates me so much that some people blame standing for it.
> 
> For one of my assignments at college I chose to base it on standing at football grounds. I interviewed a member of the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) who was campaigning for safe standing in the UK and he made the good points that these areas in Germany which he'd visited were a massive success, *but most importantly how at the same grounds in this country where you can't stand for football you can for concerts/gigs*.
> 
> It's ridiculous quite frankly that new terracing areas or standing at grounds how they are isn't allowed when you can for gigs on the basis of safety when there are all standing stadiums or partial standing areas at grounds outside the top tier. There's never any incidents in League One or below is there? It's absolute bullshit that standing isn't allowed.


Oh man that's an excellent point Nige. The fact you can get thousands crammed into gigs with no limits on beer and drugs smuggled and still give room to standing fans and then point to standing in front of a seat being more dangerous is hilarious. I recall someone saying they were at some gig were people were literally being crushed and the venue was on some steep slope and it just got more absurd to see how blatantly unsafe the gig was, and yet be amazed at how relaxed stewarding was compared to an average football match.

It all goes back to football fans being treated differently than other sports fans. Go to a game of cricket and see what you can get away with (10 beers in one big tray) compared to football and what you're restricted to. I recall a friend of mine saying when he got off the station for an awayday he had police waiting for them and escorting them to a nearby pub where they were told to stay for a good 2-3 hours and then be escorted to the ground with the rest of their support: forced into a ub they naturally had a few pints with little else to do and one of them was then arrested for being deemed drunk and causing a public disturbance :lma

That actually reminds me of the most absurd story I've ever heard:

a mate of mine follows Plymouth Argyle and one day they were playing Sheff Weds away I believe. Basically they were queing to get in and the guy in front had a bad which was searched for any prohibited items, supposedly the guy had some food in there (cheese, sandwiches) to make a snack. My mate and his friend naturally were having a fit at who brings ingredients for a packed lunch to an away game, and when his friend was asked to be searched he replied 'don't worry mate I haven't got any crackers'...the steward then either deemed him drunk or having a poor attitude and turfed him away saying he wouldn't be admitted. Bloody insane to turf someone out over something as harmless as that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

super joe hart saving all his saves for us and not HORRIBLE ENGLAND. what a man. what a HERO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking you England you just lost me $100


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serves you right for putting that much at stake expecting our country to beat a good team away from home.*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Team for the friendly vs Sweden

Goalkeepers: Fraser Forster (Celtic), Joe Hart (Manchester City), John Ruddy (Norwich City).

Defenders: Leighton Baines (Everton), Ryan Bertrand (Chelsea), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Steven Caulker (Tottenham), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Ryan Shawcross (Stoke City), Kyle Walker (Tottenham).

Midfielders: Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Aaron Lennon (Tottenham), Leon Osman (Everton), Jonjo Shelvey (Liverpool), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal), Ashley Young (Manchester United).

Forwards: Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Chelsea), Daniel Welbeck (Manchester United).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Calling up a 31 year old Osman is useless IMO.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If they can help the team now then it isn't remotely useless. That's a big if either way but I'm not one for just playing youth all the time in the hope they come good - plus, there needs to be some experience.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good for Osman. He deserved a call up years ago. Bit late and pointless now as he probs wont feature and he wont be part of the first team plans long or short term most likely so it is kinda pointless. Shelvey in back to back England squads is embarrassing. Sturridge being only one of 3 strikers is a bit of a joke too, especially given how well Crouch has started this season. Be nice to see Sterling start on the left too.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

After years of saying Osman would shine on the international stage, looks like we'll finally find out.

The call up is a good 3 seasons to late. Hope he gets minutes in the middle and not on the wing where he's useless.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a fucking joke. It's great Osman's got a call up at last but it's too late like Seabs said. At least he's there on merit unlike Shelvey, Sturridge & Bertrand. Bertrand especially, what a piss take. Only the other week on Soccer Saturday they were talking about players from big clubs getting in the England squad because of their club and not their form. Those three aren't anything close to being regulars. Sterling you can make a strong case for because he's in form and playing every week and Adam Johnson isn't doing anything at Sunderland right now.

I don't think Wenger will be too happy to see Wilshere in there and I don't know if it's too soon. He's quality and the future of our midfield so it's a tough one to judge. Shelvey getting in ahead of Mark Noble for example say is ridiculous. Bertrand's the worst of the lot. At least if Moses was called up you can say he's got real talent and looks like being a decent international player.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kyle Walker, Ryan Bertrand, Jonjo Shelvey, Jack Wilshere and Daniel Sturridge don't deserve to be there. But whatever, it's international football.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Good for Osman. He deserved a call up years ago. Bit late and pointless now as he probs wont feature and he wont be part of the first team plans long or short term most likely so it is kinda pointless. Shelvey in back to back England squads is embarrassing. Sturridge being only one of 3 strikers is a bit of a joke too, especially given how well Crouch has started this season. Be nice to see Sterling start on the left too.*


Osman deserved his spot & Crouch 2 replace Sturridge. Not happy Wilshere in the list he's not 100% fit. Bertrand-Shelvey is crap rather bring Oxlade-Chamberlain but he's injured.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Carl Jenkinson to be called up too now when his Fifa clearance comes in. Out of the Arsenal team and into the England squad!fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shelvey in the squad again :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Shelvey? :disdrogba


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Shelvey? :disdrogba


Don't worry a :gnev coaching masterclass will help england through the rough periods.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'ma just copy and paste what I just said about Shelvey's inclusion on another forum:



> Shelvey is distinctly average. But then again, so are all the other English central midfielders. So it doesn't matter.


It's the truth. It doesn't matter who comes in. They are going to do the exact job as all the others. There's no outstanding option.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bertrand isnt so bad

I mean he's not great, got shredded last night but seeing as Cole is out, might as well include him

You know what this is? this is racism man. people are just scared they have to deal with another 8 years with a black man as left back. just like they booed Cole all the way

for shame england, for shame


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who cares if Bertrand is called up? He's not going to play. Baines clearly will.

Sturridge I can understand why people question this. He hasn't played many minutes and when he has, he has sucked. He may get minutes, so yeah, he should not be in the squad.

But Bertrand or any other left back that isn't named Baines aint gonna get 1 minute, so why bother to whinge?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why pick Wilshere at all, if he gets injured I think Arsene should be allowed to spank Hodgson on live tv.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Who cares if Bertrand is called up? He's not going to play. Baines clearly will.
> 
> Sturridge I can understand why people question this. He hasn't played many minutes and when he has, he has sucked. He may get minutes, so yeah, he should not be in the squad.
> 
> But Bertrand or any other left back that isn't named Baines aint gonna get 1 minute, so why bother to whinge?


Cos we Brits do it so well! I forgot Gibbs was injured, and if anyone deserves a shot at left back it's Ridgewell. He's been superb for West Brom this season there. We all know what Baines can do. With it being a friendly they can both play 45 minutes or even give Ridgewell a go from the start.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://blog.squawka.com/2012/11/08/where-does-evertons-leon-osman-fit-into-roy-hodgsons-england-analysis/

http://www.squawka.com/players/leon-osman


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Our striking options are depressing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™;12241871 said:


> Cos we Brits do it so well! I forgot Gibbs was injured, and if anyone deserves a shot at left back it's Ridgewell. He's been superb for West Brom this season there. We all know what Baines can do. *With it being a friendly they can both play 45 minutes or even give Ridgewell a go from the start.*


Ok, fair enough. I can understand that. But I don't think it'll happen. Think Baines will get the full 90 minutes.

Plus, Baines is still second choice (maybe he deserves to be first choice, as Ashley has been fucking shite for the past month or so), so he will still want to play as many minutes as possible.



WWE_TNA said:


> Our striking options are depressing.


Abysmal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seems Zaha has been called up into the Englad team


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Seems Zaha has been called up into the Englad team


Now i'm a little excited to watch england (if he features)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Who would of thought a Crystal Palace player would get people excited to watch England


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Now i'm a little excited to watch england (if he features)


yeah he is the sort of person who should be called up, instead of the likes of osman, who will be 33 by the next world cup, tom ince will probably be called up soon as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Who would of thought a Crystal Palace player would get people excited to watch England


Everytime i've watched him whether it be a full game or highlights he always impresses, tom ince is going the same way with me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal Palace winger Wilfred Zaha called up to England squad for friendly v Sweden along with Carl Jenkinson and Tom Huddlestone. Very surprised at all three inclusions to be honest, it is a friendly I suppsoe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Crystal Palace winger Wilfred Zaha called up to England squad for friendly v Sweden along with Carl Jenkinson and Tom Huddlestone. Very surprised at all three inclusions to be honest, it is a friendly I suppsoe.


Rather watch zaha than the same old shit we get from walcott, lennon and young.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zaha is just going to turn out like the guys you mentioned above anyway.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forster
Jenkinson - Cahill - Caulker - Baines
Osman - Wilshere - Cleverley
Zaha - Rooney (Welbeck) - Sterling​Go.8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Zaha is just going to turn out like the guys you mentioned above anyway.


In my opinion i think he could be better than all of them and i'd rather have someone young and exciting who will add something different in the united side now over fucking ashley.


Roy won't be BRAVE enough to go with that nige.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Rather watch zaha than the same old shit we get from walcott, lennon and young.


As a winger I personally feel Lennon offers something different to every other winger for England, will be interesting seeing how out of depth Zaha will look. Or he could impress, would much rather Ince got called up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What does lennon offer that he's a little quicker than the others but a shitter finisher?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> What does lennon offer that he's a little quicker than the others but a shitter finisher?


Can actually take on a man with dribbling ability and beat them and not just kick and run perhaps? On form, he's the best right winger England have to offer. I personally don't care if he plays though as we seem to have a tendency of getting our players injured when they play, luckily he has pulled out of the squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like lennon but he's a tad inconsistent but so are alot wingers and especially english ones.

Really i don't give much of a toss about england especially in friendlies just be nice to see some fresh faces which we have been and hope it continues.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I like lennon but he's a tad inconsistent but so are alot wingers and especially english ones.
> 
> Really i don't give much of a toss about england especially in friendlies just be nice to see some fresh faces which we have been and hope it continues.


Yeah, consistency has been Lennons problem. He has very much improved under AVB, but he flourishes in a 4-4-2 as opposed to the 4-2-3-1 we seem to be playing at the moment. Was anonymous today against City.

I agree. I mean this is an absolute pointless friendly, why it's being played randomly this week is beyond a joke.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, consistency has been Lennons problem. He has very much improved under AVB, but he flourishes in a 4-4-2 as opposed to the 4-2-3-1 we seem to be playing at the moment. Was anonymous today against City.
> 
> I agree. I mean this is an absolute pointless friendly, why it's being played randomly this week is beyond a joke.


Is a stupid friendly i mean most are but this one is ridiculous, hopefully for the sake of some of the clubs key players roy sees it as a chance to play a few youngsters/fringe england players, saying that i do expect if all fit the best possible 11 to start.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd be happy with the team Nige posted to be honest. Nice 90 minutes for Wilshere before the North London Derby on Saturday. Hopefully Caulker isn't troubled at the back even though he probably won't start. I won't be viewing though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'd be happy with the team Nige posted to be honest. Nice 90 minutes for Wilshere before the North London Derby on Saturday. Hopefully Caulker isn't troubled at the back even though he probably won't start. I won't be viewing though, for obvious reasons.


Yeah i'd be happy with that without wazza though no risk with him please :fergie.

Wilshere and cleverley will be fun both can pass and get in peoples faces and like to get the ball forward.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah i'd be happy with that without wazza though no risk with him please :fergie.
> 
> Wilshere and cleverley will be fun both can pass and get in peoples faces and like to get the ball forward.


Don't think you'll have to worry about Rooney as he has withdrawn


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Zaha is better than Ince and it's highly unlikely that he'll turn out like other English wingers, he's not just pace, with the ball at his feet he's one of the best players I've ever seen. It's hard to judge him unless you're a season ticket holder at Palace as all the Championship coverage there is, is 30 second clips of goals. You get people judging him on goals and assists, which doesn't even paint half the picture, near enough every goal that Palace have scored this season Zaha has played a big part in it, the space he creates alone doesn't show up on stats.

If Hodgson let's him play his game and not keep him compact like Pearce does for the U21's then he'll show everyone what he can do. He's already tormented Sweden's left back this season too!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Isn't Zaha from The Ivory Coast though?


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Born in Ivory Coast, raised in England from the age of 7 I think.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I was hearing rumours on twitter, so it must be true, that they called Zaha up so he can't get called up for Ivory Coast.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Is there something going round England players or something? Tonnes of them seem to be injured :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Yeah, it's pointlessfriendlyitis. Classic case.


Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah I was hearing rumours on twitter, so it must be true, that they called Zaha up so he can't get called up for Ivory Coast.


Probably the same with Jenkinson and Finland.

Not that it matters, friendlies like this are just a ball ache to everyone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> ^ Yeah, it's pointlessfriendlyitis. Classic case.
> 
> Probably the same with Jenkinson and Finland.
> 
> Not that it matters, friendlies like this are just a ball ache to everyone.


Yeah i hear RVP also has a thigh strain :fergie :troll, hope it's the case anyway and he not actually injured :no:

Also dead man's shoes sig (Y)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

SUPER JENKS is going to England's GOAT fullback.


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

International friendlies don't tie a player to one nation. Zaha, Jenkinson and Stirling could play on Wednesday and still represent other nations.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGS, seeing as your half English, half Jamaican, who do you want Sterling to represent?

Thankfully, England can't take away EMMERSON GOAT BOYCE from Barbados. I have it on good authority, they tried their hardest to get Boyce to play for them, but he rejected them around 10 times :redknapp


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If i was sterling, honestly i dont know

seriously, i really dont. Thats the state of english international football right now

The FA are idiots, the coaches are usually idiots, the media are bastards, the teammates are jackasses and the team never performs

Honestly I might go with Jamaica, just because its more relaxing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If a footballer just wants to relax maybe they should not be footballers and i'm not sure how the jamaican coaches would be better than englands :lol :gnev 


If he feels plaiyng for Jamaica would mean more to him then he should but if he wants to play at tournaments in a better team then england.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

playing for jamaica is less stressful i imagine

hell, i think playing for any non central african country is less stressful than playing for england

with jamaica there are zero expectations and theyre glad to have him. in england the sun and FA will be so far up his arse its ridiculous


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jamaica.. Africa?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*For a player with Sterling's talent it should be a no brainer really. He wont be playing in Major International Tournaments for Jamaica. Yeah it'll be more "stressful" playing for England but that's where he'll get his success. If he wants an easy life over competition against the best players in the world then something's wrong. This isn't someone like Jenkinson who should probably just be happy playing International Football for a country like Finland because he wont be a starter for England. Sterling is he fulfils even a glimpse of his potential will be at the very least pushing to be starting for England.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah im sorry but there is no such thing as success when playing for England

There havent been any major breakout stars that emerged from the england squad, zero success, zero trophies. if anything theyre better off shutting down the team until they pull their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Redead said:


> whats jamaica got to do with africa?


By reading your post I got the impression you thought Jamaica was somewhere in Africa, but obviously not with that reaction.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

um, no. I was implying that the only national squads worse than playing for england, are the ones in the middle of Africa. Aka places where buses get blown up and people get shot.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'd still be playing at major tournaments though regardless of how slim his chances of winning one would be. What are the chances that Jamaica qualify for a World Cup?*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *He'd still be playing at major tournaments though regardless of how slim his chances of winning one would be. What are the chances that Jamaica qualify for a World Cup?*


Not the best. Mexico and USA are definitely better than them. They are competing with Costa Rica and Honduras really for 3rd spot and the play offs but they are still even a notch or so below them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fine, play for england.

in retrospect arteta should have done the same


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I am definitely not a fan of players playing for different nationalities. I would never want Arteta to play for England despite how good he is, doesn't sit right for me.

You can then sit there and bring up the old Podolski and Klose debate and how both were born in Poland, but at least Klose moved to Germany at a young age, played for German clubs his whole life and has only played for the German national team, same with Podolski, moved to Germany at a young age, played for German clubs his whole life, and played for the German national team from U17 all the way up.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

being capped in a friendly won't cap-tie a player. Once Sterling, Zaha, Jenkinson etc.. play a World Cup qualifier then they are comitted to England

As for Jamaica's chances, they have a shot at 2014, the problem with them is consistency. They are strong at home but struggle away from home which is why I don't think they will qualify for 2014


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Still can't believe fuckin' Jenkinson got called up for England. 



Redead said:


> Yeah im sorry but there is no such thing as success when playing for England
> 
> There havent been any major breakout stars that emerged from the england squad, zero success, zero trophies. if anything theyre better off shutting down the team until they pull their heads out of their asses.


Doesn't matter, every ambitious player wants to play in the Euro and World Cup. By the way, if you go with Jamaica you need to travel all the damn way every time.


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if Zaha took the cameo appearence tomorrow and then opts with Ivory Coast due to the media over the last two days. It started off so well, getting praised and now he's being compared to Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona and Pele, he's outstanding at taking people on but putting that much pressure on a 20 year old is taking the piss.

Now we also have critics writing him off because he hasn't played in the top flight and are making bold statements such as Stirling is twice the player, but how can they know? As I've said previously, unless you watch Palace every week then there is absolutely no way of knowing how good Zaha is as the championship's coverage is very minimal. Talksport are even comparing goal tallies, for WINGERS! The whole thing has turned from a great thing for both Zaha and Palace, to an absolute circus that will derail Palace's fine season and 25 minutes that will define Zaha's career.

Just pick Ivory Coast, Wilf.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team for tomorrow



> Hart; Johnson, Cahill, Caulker, Baines; Gerrard, Cleverley, Osman; Sterling, Welbeck Young


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LEON, LEON, LEON, LEON, LEON!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> CGS, seeing as your half English, half Jamaican, who do you want Sterling to represent?


Seabs pretty much covered it to be honest. Altough it would be really nice to see him represent Jamaica at the end of the day they ain't gonna have nearly the same amount of success as England. Even if England don't win at least they will consistently qualify for World Cups and such. Jamaica haven't even been in the World Cup since 1998. 

Frankly as a Half Jamaican, Half English and a Pool fan I'd just be happy to see him grow and get a great shot whoever he chooses to represent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just reading what Gerrard said about England underachieving and it had me thinking back to 2006. England should have done so much better. When you look at the team:

Robinson
Neville Ferdinand Terry A. Cole
Beckham Gerrard Lampard J. Cole
Rooney
Owen

Spurs
United United Chelsea Arsenal
Madrid Liverpool Chelsea Chelsea
United
Newcastle​
Everyone but Robinson and Owen were playing Champions League football. Owen was playing UEFA Cup football, but had plenty of Champions League experience and was a former Ballon d'Or winner.

Most of these guys were in their prime as well. This was such a wasted chance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ruddy or Forster in goal tonight please Woy. Not bothered about anything else really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well we beat south korea from 1-0 down with INTERNATIONAL SUPERSTARS nikita rukavytsya and robbie cornthwaite (who i have met). LUCAS NEILL'S OFFSIDE TRAP gameplan once again failed. even at 34 he still thinks he can play a high line. he can't.

at least it was finally realised that tommy oar's probably our most creative player now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Ruddy or Forster in goal tonight please Woy. Not bothered about anything else really.


You know the teams already been announced?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Just reading what Gerrard said about England underachieving and it had me thinking back to 2006. England should have done so much better. When you look at the team:
> 
> Robinson
> Neville Ferdinand Terry A. Cole
> ...


That team was so overhyped. As proven by the fact that your best player that tournament was the guy who wasn't playing in the Premier League and who most pundits thought didn't even deserve to be there, Owen Hargreaves.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> Just reading what Gerrard said about England underachieving and it had me thinking back to 2006. England should have done so much better. When you look at the team:
> 
> Robinson
> Neville Ferdinand Terry A. Cole
> ...


The best chance was clearly 2004 in my eyes.

We had a fit Ledley King, a prime Sol Campbell, younger Ashley Cole, prime Gary Neville, prime David Beckham, prime Paul Scholes (for some reason being played out wide), younger Steven Gerrard, prime Michael Owen, Rooney bursting on the scene and impressing!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahh yes hargreaves shame about his injuries england and united would be better off in the DM area.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You know the teams already been announced?


Obviously I didn't, otherwise I'd have known that Hart was in goal (just looked it up).

Seems pointless to play an already experienced keeper at this level in a friendly game when his two closest rivals only have 45 minutes experience between them. I hope Hart doesn't get injured any time soon otherwise it's a lot of pressure to heap on either Ruddy or Forster.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

According to Souness, Gerrard's been England's most influential player of the past 10 years. :kobe


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No wonder we've won nothing. :terry


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Is this the same Russia thats has won 4 of 4 in the qualifyers that the USA drew with...

USA is pretty good bama


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What's the point in starting Hart?

It's a friendly so a perfect opportunity to experiment which he has done with the outfield players so why start a goalkeeper who we already know what he is capable of at this level and has nothing to prove instead of seeing what Fraser Forster is capable of after putting in 2 superb performances against Barcelona of all teams and who the spanish press have named "The Great Wall" 

Oh well I'm prepared for the monthly ITV Wankfest over Joe Hart as soon as he makes a simple save


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> That team was so overhyped. As proven by the fact that your best player that tournament was the guy who wasn't playing in the Premier League and who most pundits thought didn't even deserve to be there, Owen Hargreaves.


Well yeah, it was overhyped because it failed. But with all the talent in there and every player starting for their clubs at the highest level in club football, it should not have failed. This was around the time where English clubs were balls deep in the Champions League latter stages.

Hargreaves was indeed the best player. Tbf, to England fans, Sven used to use him on the right until that tournament and he looked shocking as a winger. Once he played in the middle, everyone thought, "oh, so that's where he plays".



Cookie Monster said:


> The best chance was clearly 2004 in my eyes.
> 
> We had a fit Ledley King, a prime Sol Campbell, younger Ashley Cole, prime Gary Neville, prime David Beckham, prime Paul Scholes (for some reason being played out wide), younger Steven Gerrard, prime Michael Owen, Rooney bursting on the scene and impressing!


Cole, Gerrard and Rooney were better players in 2006. Fair enough on Becks, Scholes and Owen. I don't think defence was an issue at all in 2006. We looked comfortable defensively in Germany.



haribo said:


> According to Souness, Gerrard's been England's most influential player of the past 10 years. :kobe


If you had to pick a player, who would it be? Ashley Cole has been the best player based on consistency, but he's not exactly influential.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> What's the point in starting Hart?
> 
> It's a friendly so a perfect opportunity to experiment which he has done with the outfield players so why start a goalkeeper who we already know what he is capable of at this level and has nothing to prove instead of seeing what Fraser Forster is capable of after putting in 2 superb performances against Barcelona of all teams and who the spanish press have named "The Great Wall"
> 
> *Oh well I'm prepared for the monthly ITV Wankfest over Joe Hart as soon as he makes a simple save*


Pretty much.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> If you had to pick a player, who would it be? Ashley Cole has been the best player based on consistency, but he's not exactly influential.


Lampard and Rooney have been influential for England. OK, in recent years they've been hit and miss (if they even play) but Gerrard's always done fuck all.

Actually turns he not only said most influential but best altogether. 
Then again, Souness is Scottish so of course he'll drag down the English :lions


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding Souness, I agree with him. 

The problem wasn't Gerrard, the problem was be insisted on playing Lampard alongside side him even though everyone knows they CANNOT PLAY TOGETHER. We should have played a defensive minded player next to Gerrard.

It's not Gerrard's fault that we didn't get the best out of him or that we didn't have an Alonso or Torres playing in the same team who complimented each other perfectly and all made each other better. 

I will say his performances along with Lampard, Beckham and the rest of the golden generation weren't good enough. We all know this though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

haribo said:


> Lampard and Rooney have been influential for England. OK, in recent years they've been hit and miss (if they even play) but Gerrard's always done fuck all.
> 
> Actually turns he not only said most influential but best altogether.
> Then again, Souness is Scottish so of course he'll drag down the English :lions


Um Gerrard has been better then lampard has been in an England shirt overall. The problem was always playing lampard and Gerrard together. They should have picked one or the other simple as. Rooney has not performed for England since euro 2004.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

England are terrible, the sooner people accept that the better.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Becks was the last player to make me proud to be supporting England.

DAT Freekick.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank god Germany wooped us 4-1 , made everyone realize how shit we are. You could sense a real shift in the views on team , especially in the media.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Thank god Germany wooped us 4-1 , made everyone realize how shit we are. You could sense a real shift in the views on team , especially in the media.


I sensed that shift after the 0-0 draw against Algeria but then we struggled to a win over Slovenia/Slovakia (I forget which one) and the media some how managed to get way over excited again

We actually had the same story in the recent Euro's, before the tournament it was all "we'll be lucky to make out the group stages" and then we did get out of the group stages and all of a sudden it was "we're gonna win the fucking Euro's!!!!"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, fuck qatar and all their naturalised player

Who coulda guessed that now coutries can start buying players?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well they bought the world cup so why not.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

What time does BOSSMAN kick off?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Zlatan :troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That pitch is terrible, the Swedes should of followed our example on building a national stadium with a perfect pi... oh wait a minute


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

haribo said:


> Lampard and Rooney have been influential for England. OK, in recent years they've been hit and miss (if they even play) but Gerrard's always done fuck all.


Rooney? For real? To be fair he has been a huge influence, just a bad one.

Gerrard has been England's most consistent tournament player for 10-years. One of the few who looks like he gives a damn about playing for you lot. #BIGTIMELIONHEARTGERRARD.



Joel said:


> Well yeah, it was overhyped because it failed. But with all the talent in there and every player starting for their clubs at the highest level in club football, it should not have failed. This was around the time where English clubs were balls deep in the Champions League latter stages.


Looking good on paper entitltes you to fuck all. I can't even remember the last time England weren't just a bunch of cliques rather than a team. Plus, they turned up to the tournament having won it without kicking a ball. :lol

2002 was the last tournament they had a real shot of winning, IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

IBRA!!!! :lol

Shocking defending for their goal. fuck knows what johnson was doing :evra


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hart and Cahill's communication is just fantastic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get Wilshere and Zaha on at half time for gerrard/osman and sterling or young.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well played front 3.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great move that even from young why can't we see more of that from him.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

2-1 England :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goal Danny Welbeck!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like this caulker lad :fergie.

Defending no longer exists in world football.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

1-2 :terry

More precious rankings points shall be ours.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1-1 France Italy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ugh why not have both wilshere and cleverley on the pitch, suppose we'll see that in time.


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Why do I not pay too much interest in international football matches?

Oh, that's it, I'm Welsh. :sadpanda


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get Zaha on now ffs, i'm bored.


Jenkinson, Huddlestone and shawcross? really woy :lmao


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Shawcross  fuck!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shawcross fpalm Brilliant impact.

Great finish though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan motherfuckers.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

IBRA IBRA, not a single fuck is ever given what a man.


Hart :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:ibra


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Zlatan motherfuckers.


X3 :ibra

Just amazing. The guy gets better each year.
Sadly we are FAR too dependant on Ibra ( Same goes for PSG ). The day Ibra quits the national team we are fucked.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Zlatan, taking the piss.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dat Swedish comeback machine.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao

Ohh yes Zlatan WORLD CLASS.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow.

Lolhart but still


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I CAME FOR THAT BIG ZIG


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck I love Zlatan


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Is this real life?

:bow-to-the-masta:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Fuck I love Zlatan


I 2nd this, legit fucking quality absolute beast.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hart has been utter shogdite tonight. Missing balls/crosses into the box, sliced kicks, let a shot go straight through him and was beaten by a long range free kick on the side of the goal that he was covering. Then there was THAT. Genuine 3/10 performance.

What kind of maotivation is it to keepers like Ruddy and Forster who have been playing out of their skin when they can't even get an opportunity in a game like this when Hart (who has been making lot's of mistakes recently) just coasts through games without giving a single fuck? Ridiculous.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This fucking guy


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Not a fan of the fella, but that was fucking amazing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Makes the England fans in the first half look like idiot who were singing 'you're just a shit andy carroll'


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

:lmao

Them England fans have more money than sense

Hart's took some of the pressure off Shawcross for costing us 2 goals, that's the only positive I can come up with


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So how many times is Joe Hart going to be allowed to fuck up at International's before hodgson wakes up and gives another Goalkeeper a try


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

But the English said he was overrated. He'd never cut it in the Premier League they said.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> But the English said he was overrated. He'd never cut it in the Premier League they said.


I'd love to see him with berba :lol, :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lolololol England


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BIG GAME IBRA dominating dat friendly


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He barely broke a sweat, get this thread renamed in honour of the great man.


Ohh look redead one of the anti zlatan gang.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I 2nd this, legit fucking quality absolute beast.


Everybody bow down to the Part Time G.O.A.T


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbeck will bow to that shirt he got from zlatan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We need a new Zlatan smiley G.O.A.T written on it. :ibra


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

some month for Sweden!! the 4:4 tie with Germany and now this Ibra performance against England

Hopefully this loss knocks England out of the top 5-6 teams


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IBRACADABRA arrived in a big way tonight.

Amazing shit from him.

Looking forward to Bananas post.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:ibra seems like a nice guy, was concerned about Cahill after scoring the second goal.

I propose as a prize for his performance tonight this :ibra smiley is banned for a week.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> :ibra seems like a nice guy, was concerned about Cahill after scoring the second goal.
> 
> I propose as a prize for his performance tonight this :ibra smiley is banned for a week.


Ban it forever and give him a new one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its quite possibly one of the best goals ever, but this game and goal hardly disproves the current ideas about zlatan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

France 2 - Italy 1


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ibra = world class.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

except in the champions league 8*D


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Top 5 in the world this year for me. Absolutely magical talent. The things Ibra can do with a ball for a man his size are astonishing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Top 5 in the world this year for me. Absolutely magical talent. The things Ibra can do with a ball for a man his size are astonishing.


One of the best all round forwards in the world very creative aswell setup quite alot for psg this season aswell as score a load.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England shouldnt have let BIG MAN retire

He coulda cleared the fuck outta that got after it went in :terry


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I've lost count of how many unreal goals he scored. Nothing will beat the time he fooled the camera people at Ajax though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joe Hart, you fucking clown.

For the amount of shit guys like De Gea get, Hart gets away with murder. He's made four fuck ups in the past month. The flapping in Poland that cost us two points. Then there was his pathetic attempt to stop Caulker's header on Sunday that went in off his chest, then the two blunders tonight. He shouldn't have played tonight really because he's our clear number one. The problem is he still will be after that shit and the rest of the mistakes he's made recently.



sliplink said:


>


Fucking unreal. Every credit to Zlatan for proving many wrong, including myself.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Joe Hart, you fucking clown.
> 
> For the amount of shit guys like De Gea get, Hart gets away with murder. He's made four fuck ups in the past month. The flapping in Poland that cost us two points. Then there was his pathetic attempt to stop Caulker's header on Sunday that went in off his chest, then the two blunders tonight. He shouldn't have played tonight really because he's our clear number one. The problem is he still will be after that shit and the rest of the mistakes he's made recently.



Forster should have started.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Not judging off one match but Hart is not a top 5 in the world goalie. He can be really brainless at times. He still makes some godly saves though on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the deal Cech has with his home country

He will accept every call up for every major game, but he will refuse to play in any friendly


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Redead said:


> I like the deal Cech has with his home country
> 
> He will accept every call up for every major game, but he will refuse to play in any friendly


Darth Vader he plays when he wants?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Joe Hart, you fucking clown.
> 
> For the amount of shit guys like De Gea get, Hart gets away with murder. He's made four fuck ups in the past month. The flapping in Poland that cost us two points. Then there was his pathetic attempt to stop Caulker's header on Sunday that went in off his chest, then the two blunders tonight. He shouldn't have played tonight really because he's our clear number one. The problem is he still will be after that shit and the rest of the mistakes he's made recently.


yeah whats annoying is that the media always try and make excuses for hart. Hoddle and Redknapp on sky on sunday were saying caulker's header was a difficult save to make fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What is so great about the Ibra goal is he doesn't even take a touch to set himself. Just amazing.



Redead said:


> I like the deal Cech has with his home country
> 
> *He will accept every call up for every major game, but he will refuse to play in any friendly*


Imagine if Cech used those words. "I will play the major games, but I refuse to play any friendlies. Good day to you".


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it makes sense.

Why would he need to play friendlies too? Considering the guy is on borrowed time anyways, what with his elbow problems


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a big game = Ibra scoring.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He just put four past the 3rd best team in the world. Beating England is a big, big deal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hart is just a decent international keeper, but there are plenty of them around. Often I get the impression that he believes his own hype (our media acts like he's the second coming) far too much.

Unfortunately he has been acting increasingly arrogant ever since Euro 2012. He wasn't completely convincing in that tournament (Ironically his worst performance being against Sweden) mostly due to his handling, but the turning point for me was his behaviour during the penalty shoot out with Italy when he treated the whole thing like a joke, not to mention roaring in Pirlo's face. 

He has been very suspect at times for Citeh this season and certainly isn't performing to his usual standards, barring a couple of European cup games. He needs to be careful because he's not in a situation where people like Rob Green are backing him up anymore, Ruddy and Forster are genuine competitors and certainly not a million miles away from him in terms of ability.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Not judging off one match but Hart is not a top 5 in the world goalie. He can be really brainless at times. He still makes some godly saves though on a fairly regular basis.


Who are the top 5?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure but if Hart is top 5 material then we're in a pretty poor era of goalkeepers. Instinctively he's pretty sharp but he doesn't read the game well enough to be considered world class. That farce with Ibra and the fourth goal happens quite often.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

SN0WMAN said:


> Who are the top 5?


Forster


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

sliplink said:


>


Outfuckingstanding 

I know the guys kops a lot of shit at times but man what a player


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Who are the top 5?


I tried a list, but only found a top 3 for me:

1. Neuer
2. Buffon
3. Czech

Then comes a big group of more or less aquivalent good keepers. Hart would be right there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Neuer, Casillas, Lloris and Buffon are definitely better. After that group of players there aren't really many that are close to that level, but there are plenty of keepers that are on a similar level to Hart, some better, some worse. Even in the premiership there are a few who you could argue that have an edge on him.

Rather than going by who are the best five keepers in the world I'd rather ask the question of whether Joe Hart is anywhere close to justifying the hype he receives. So is he? He's definitely not a world class keeper because of his poor kicking, lack of authority on crosses and the regularity of stupid and unnecessary mistakes that he makes. Now bare in mind how the media reveres him and I believe that you would have to say that he's nowhere close to fulfilling the reputation that he has been given.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ibra in one word = Brilliant.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

funny thing is England despite the loss will move back up to the top 5


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazeballs, son..


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone notice the commentator say 'De Gea should be stopping that' when they showed the highlight of the long range free kick? May have imagined that but me and my flatmate thought we heard that. 

Hart always gets overhyped b/c he's English and doesn't play for Manchester United. Obviously he's good but I've been commenting on his flapping of crosses and terrible kicking for ages. Roy Keane, ever the City and England hater, pointed out how Hart has been getting really cocky atm and that's when he felt goalkeepers made mistakes. Of course he's made the three mistakes today that have cost goals and the mistake against Poland but these are not isolated incidents. He made mistakes against Montengro to draw us the match (flaps at a cross) and the mistake against Wales for the free kick. Also made remarks about the City defence after the Real Madrid match where he was at fault for the final goal. 

Moaning aside, I don't think he's a bad goalkeeper, he is a very good goalkeeper but he's cocky and he needs a reality check because when he does get cocky he makes bad mistakes. Kind of like that he's getting stick now b/c I feel he usually avoids it whereas De Gea gets it constantly but when he does pull of his amazing saves he doesn't get nearly any credit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot all about other games tonight with England and I failed to see Jordan Rhodes popped two in for Scotland. Go on Jordan.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure that De Gea doesn't get praise for making good saves. His first six months in England included a lot of poor performances and he rightly got slated. It took him a long time to lose the stigma of being an underperforming keeper but I think that the media gives him plenty of credit now, even when he displays poor technique by saving long range shots with his feet that he should be gathering, or even when he makes camera saves which would have been far simpler via good positioning. He had a couple of dodgy moments at the weekend but I didn't see him cop any criticism for it from the media, although I'm happy to be shown evidence if he did.

Hart is being overhyped for two reasons. First of all he's English, so automatically our media are going to believe that he's amazing. I mean, fucking hell, a lot of our tabloids were claiming that Ben Foster was going to be United's and England's long term number one...Next you have to consider the succession of mediocrity that preceeded him (Foster says hello again) including James, Green and Carson. If you're following that holy triumvirate of disastrous international keepers then you're bound to look amazing.

Oh, and trust me, the reason that Hart gets praise from the media is nothing to do with playing for United. If De Gea was English the tv, newspaper and radio companies would soon start hyping him as well. Even Rob Green was seen as the 'saviour' by some media outlets back in 2008 when he wasn't getting a look in under Capello, just look how that turned out.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Darth Vader he plays when he wants?





Redead said:


> Well it makes sense.
> 
> Why would he need to play friendlies too? Considering the guy is on borrowed time anyways, what with his elbow problems


He's more machine than man now. #evilchelseacharge



sliplink said:


>


:wilkins my word-o-meter is off the charts.



Redead said:


> England shouldnt have let BIG MAN retire
> 
> He coulda cleared the fuck outta that got after it went in :terry







England defensive injury crisis just before WC 2014....Terry returns saying "I'm back and I'm never going away again!"


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nearly forgot to mention that ITV's comms were verbally sucking off Hart the whole night despite the fact that he made several mistakes. He came out for a ball into his box early on and clearly gave a shout that it was his (hence the defender ducking) but got nowhere near it, almost leading to a goal for Sweden. What do the two dick heads in the booth say? 'Oh, great save by Hart in the midst of that!'. Yeah, nevermind the fact that he nearly cost us a goal after the recovery save because he was so stranded. Then later he comes out for a cross and completely misses his punch before the ball fortunately goes out for a goal kick, so the the knob head (Peter Drury? All those cunts sound the same to me) 'says well left by Hart' fpalm It was only after Hart let in that tepid long range free kick that something was said by Townsend, who seemed rather reluctant to slag the keeper off. Thankfully Roy Keane isn't a fucking pussy, he told the truth of what actually happened, as did Gareth Southgate.

Seriously though, imagine if Rob Green or Scott Carson had performed like that, there would be a media witch hunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Been too busy to post here but FUCK ME Ibra was ridiculous...absolutely ridiculous. I'm at a loss for words on that goal.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG, what an amazing perfomance by Ibra. That biycyle goal was ridiculous. Too bad it was only a friendly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That fucking goal. holy shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> Forgot all about other games tonight with England and I failed to see Jordan Rhodes popped two in for Scotland. Go on Jordan.


Jordan "better than Zaha" Rhodes was pretty much the only bright spark in a woeful performance against part timers, which included a worker at the hotel the Scotland team were staying in.

At least Billy Stark has done himself out of any slim chance he had of the job tonight by a) that performance and b) breaking the ultimate SFA rule...Thou shalt not cap a St Johnstone player.

Oh, and i'll just leave this here


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra

TAKE A BOW SON!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NEYMAR YOU GOD :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

You Brazilian Joel or just a big fan of Neymar?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just gay for Neymar. And then Chelsea have got quite a few Brazilian starters, so it's easy for me to like them atm.

Neymar just took the worst penalty of all time though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:lmao







Still not as bad as this though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel dedicating his love to GAYMAR


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hart just saves his world class performances for games that matter. and he's made like 2 mistakes this season, no keeper would save most of the goals we've conceded


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hart's rather crap for England but I wouldnt doubt his work for City for a second

His performance against Dortmund alone redeems the season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Just gay for Neymar. And then Chelsea have got quite a few Brazilian starters, so it's easy for me to like them atm.
> 
> Neymar just took the worst penalty of all time though.


Just lost me $50 

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ibra still a beast! I wish he still was in Milan


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Outfuckingstanding
> 
> I know the guys kops a lot of shit at times but man what a player


The funny thing is most of the English probably still think Rooney is better than him :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Steven Gerrard on Ibrahimovic :

"I congratulated him after that. He said some nice things about me before the game which was really nice. If I could return the compliment I would say that was one of the best individual performances I have seen. He is not everyone's cup of tea but he is certainly mine.''


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stevie Me is gay for GOATIBRA. :ibra

Seriously tho, what a fucking goal that last one was. Quality player.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything about that goal is pure class. Ibrahimovics only problem is himself. 246 goals in 504 games but you look at him and know it should be higher but he doesnt show up every week. The lazy uninterested cant be arsed Ibra will always prevent people giving him the credit he deserves.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If his attitude was better and he was more hardworking, he could have been a much better player.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Best goal I have ever seen, no question. I'd like to see those biased hacks in the English media try and say he's 'overrated' now. No England player would have the balls or the talent to try anything like that. Also, this game pretty much proves what I've suspected all along, Joe Hart is extremely overrated and get's such an easy ride from the press. His performances in the UCL have been dodgy at best bar the game vs Dortmund. It's a friendly, why not put Forster in? As for England, we were fine until we made those substitutions, always ruins the flow of the game and we struggled after they came in.

What a performance from Ibra though, I'd love to see him play in England, too good for Ligue 1.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

It would be great to see Ibra in the EPL. Don't think it'll happen though. He's 31 and only just signed for PSG.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jayzus at that Ibra goal. Best goal of all time is stretching it though. He did have an open goal to aim it into so that rules it out of GOAT goal contention. Definitely a scorer of great goals, shame he aint a great goal scorer though. Until he becomes a game changer against the best opposition in Europe then there's always that cloud hanging over his head. The amount of raw ability the guy has though is unreal. 

I don't watch enough England games to comment in much depth but Hart for England Hart for City seems like two totally different players. You watch him vs Dortmund this season and it's indisputable that he's one of the best keepers in the world at his best. There's still a lot of work to be done though. His kicking is poor and he doesn't instil enough confidence on crosses. He's a phenomenal shot stopper though. I don't mind his confidence. There's a fine line between being confident and being arrogant though. Obviously if he cocks up then he's cocky though because people's opinions can change so drastically after each performance. Him and De Gea have the potential to be the 2 best keepers around after Casilas retires. He shouldn't have been starting that match anyway. The only reason for him starting would have been if we started our first choice team to get them experience playing together. We clearly didn't so I don't get why Forster didn't get a chance as he seems like the best 2nd option to Hart and it's vital to get squad players some experience where you can against a team like Sweden if Hart is unavailable.

That Neymar penalty is actually pretty impressive. I'm not sure if I could have got the ball that high if I was actually trying. At least took it like a man and didn't fall to the floor and start weeping tears. Reaction of the Columbian players was great. "There there, you're still great." That and the guy who caught the ball at the top of the stadium.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Amazed to see the amount of people across the internet still shitting on Ibra and trying to claim Rooney is far superior.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Just watched highlights of the Scotland game.

Fuck yes, Jordan Rhodes scored a double. He's one of the best Scotland has right now.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

DESTRUCT said:


> It would be great to see Ibra in the EPL. Don't think it'll happen though. He's 31 and only just signed for PSG.


Well, when it comes to Ibra it's all about the wage and the strength of the club so the only team that could sign Ibra is Man City and maybe Chelsea (with Abramovich's blessing of course). Utd has RVP and Arsenal (oh my dear Arsenal) is quite niggardly. But yeah I gotta agree that Ibra in EPL would be a lot better than in Ligue 1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Jayzus at that Ibra goal. Best goal of all time is stretching it though. He did have an open goal to aim it into so that rules it out of GOAT goal contention. Definitely a scorer of great goals, shame he aint a great goal scorer though. Until he becomes a game changer against the best opposition in Europe then there's always that cloud hanging over his head. The amount of raw ability the guy has though is unreal. .*


It's commonly said that Zlatan has never succeeded/won the Champions League, and therefore may never be considered among the truly elite of World Football. Well let's do a little comparison with a recent striker that's often seen as the best striker of recent times, Ronaldo.

Neither have won the Champions League.

Ronaldo's goalscoring record in the Champions League: 14 in 40 games (0.35 goals per game)
Ibrahimovic's goalscoring record in the Champions League: 30 in 90 games (0.33 goals per game)

I was unable to find Ronaldo's assist number in the Champions League (I assume it would be under 10, he wasn't a supreme creator of goals), however Zlatan has 21 Champions League assists (which I presume would place him quite highly on the alltime assist leaders in the CL). So if you bundle that in, then Zlatan has a hand in 0.57 goals per game in the CL which is very respectable indeed.

So if you say Zlatan has never delivered on the highest stage in club football, and therefore can't be considered great, then neither can Ronaldo.

Obviously I'm not saying that Ronaldo isn't great, but just trying to show people that just because there have been big games when Zlatan hasn't performed, it doesn't mean he's not great by default.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dumb comparison when Ronaldo starred in two straight World Cups and then broke the goalscoring record in his last.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, agree it's a rubbish comparison. Fuck dropping the shoulder, Ronaldo could drop a defender on his arse with just a flicker of his eyes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ibra is very good in the champions league. He dominates the group stages

the knockouts on the other hand......


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Its a legitimate comparison for using the 'Ibrahimovic is just a flat track bully' arguement on him, while 2 very different players. Ibrahimovic isn't what you'd call a conventional striker. He lies deeper on the field. So his goalscoring record shouldn't rival Muller, Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo. When you factor in the statistics he provided for Ibrahimovic, shines very brightly for him. Sure, his teams haven't got far in European Cups. But hes won every league title he has competed for, and is probably beyond odds on favourites to win the Ligue 1 title. His goalscoring record is very consistent, provides a great number of assists.

People want players that can play in big games. But having players that run over the smaller teams, is always necessary. A way to guarantee 3 points. Park Ji Sung was a big game player. Was he a world beater? No.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> The funny thing is most of the English probably still think Rooney is better than him :lmao


Both should have had better careers given their all round talent. You're talking about two guys who can do everything supremely well on a football pitch. Amazing strength, vision and creativity.

I think Rooney suffers partly for England because there are so few proper footballers on the team. Him and Gerrard are the only guys with any real finesse or creativity. Rooney at his worse though is not even championship standard. And his piss poor attitude really lets him down too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rooney just seems to have days when nothing goes right for him at all. Not even that he can't be bothered. But it's like he has a brain fart and can't control a ball.

Ibra just seems to have days when he just doesn't give a shit and wants the 90 minutes to be up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who compared the two? Ibra is the more talented player but I'd still rather have Rooney, as at least I know if we're in the shit he'll get stuck in. I'm not going to mong it up though and say Rooney is better because if they're both on form then he probably isn't.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think it's safe to say neither are in Jordan Rhodes' league. They've got nothing on him, as has anyone else. What a legend he is, and he's Scottish!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

I Curry I said:


> Amazed to see the amount of people across the internet still shitting on Ibra and trying to claim Rooney is far superior.


*Where did the Rooney/Ibra comparison come from? If it's aimed at me then I never said or implied that Rooney was an amazing player that's fantastic in big games because that wouldn't be true for starters. I'm not shitting on Ibra either btw if that was aimed at me. I've always said how much natural talent he has. He just doesn't implement enough in big games against the best oppositions which is really a fact if you look at his record in big games vs big teams.*


Bananas said:


> It's commonly said that Zlatan has never succeeded/won the Champions League, and therefore may never be considered among the truly elite of World Football. Well let's do a little comparison with a recent striker that's often seen as the best striker of recent times, Ronaldo.
> 
> Neither have won the Champions League.
> 
> ...


*Fat Ronaldo? In which case:*


Joel said:


> Dumb comparison when Ronaldo starred in two straight World Cups and then broke the goalscoring record in his last.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ronaldo would have gone down perhaps as the greatest of all time if not for his stream of injuries

Its astonishing to consider how more brilliant he would have been if not for his knee. When he was fit, he had a barrage of goals

Ibra more or less has been healthy for most of his career


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel and Seabs win the award for rubbish reading comprehension yet again. I wasn't saying Zlatan is as good as Ronaldo or that Ronaldo was a big game bottler or anything of the like. I was however debunking the myth that to be a top player you have to deliver big time in the European Cup, or indeed that Zlatan doesn't cut the mustard in Europe, depending upon your interpretation of the statistics.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But he doesnt cut the mustard in europe

as a league player, id struggle to find a better player, and his record speaks for itself.

But as a champions league player, hes consistently underpreformed when needed, even though he was consistently surrounded by superb talent alot of the time . Ronaldo has his excuse for not winning a CL. Not to mention other accolades hes earned elsewhere

But the point still stands, when needed the man fails to deliver, consistently. Even vs Juve last season he got his ass kicked in the league games that decided the season. Useless vs Barca, useless when Barca needed him vs inter. Even last weekend in the top of the la liga game he got sent off

Something switches off with Ibra when needed. You coulda argue he is indeed just a bully of weaker teams or thrives when theres a lack of pressure. That diminishes him as a striker in my eyes. 

It kinda reminds me of Didier back in his old days. Absolutely immense and beast of a striker, but he had a habit of getting sent off in huge champions league games for some reason. When he finally sorted out that problem, boom, won the title.

Not too late for Ibra to finally fix that final flaw in his armour


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how many strikers do step up on big occasions consistently though?

like reallym you could probably count the current ones who step up big time under pressure on one hand. there's some strikers who both do and don't perform on big stages. for example, rooney didn't score in either manchester derby's last season. but then there are other times where he has stepped up and scored important goals.

i'm sure that there are times in ibra's career where he has scored important goals. i think he scored in a couple of classico's, milan derbies, etc etc. those are still important games. it's just that he seems to have less consistency when it happens. or maybe it's just that in those 'big' games, someone else scores the goals?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Joel and Seabs win the award for rubbish reading comprehension yet again. I wasn't saying Zlatan is as good as Ronaldo or that Ronaldo was a big game bottler or anything of the like. I was however debunking the myth that to be a top player you have to deliver big time in the European Cup, or indeed that Zlatan doesn't cut the mustard in Europe, depending upon your interpretation of the statistics.


No. You're just trying to make a point, but doing it in a ridiculous way.

You're trying to use Ronaldo's stats in the Champions League to justify the status you are desperate to put on Zlatan. The point is Zlatan does not do it at the highest level. Be that top games in the league, latter stages of the European Cup, or do or die games for Sweden. He doesn't do it.

It's not solely about the European Cup, so using Ronaldo as an example was daft. What you should do is look at Zlatan's goal tally for the knockout stages of the Champions League. I believe he has something like 3 goals... Ronaldo scored 3 goals alone at Old Trafford in the Quarter Finals of the 2003 competition... Continue to compare the two though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if someone else has been scoring this big goals then he would have won the champions league by now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sometimes it's just the way the ball bounces.

does that mean all the teams he's played with have players that can't score big goals either?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

punx06 said:


> *Best goal I have ever seen, no question. *I'd like to see those biased hacks in the English media try and say he's 'overrated' now. No England player would have the balls or the talent to try anything like that. Also, this game pretty much proves what I've suspected all along, Joe Hart is extremely overrated and get's such an easy ride from the press. His performances in the UCL have been dodgy at best bar the game vs Dortmund. It's a friendly, why not put Forster in? As for England, we were fine until we made those substitutions, always ruins the flow of the game and we struggled after they came in.
> 
> What a performance from Ibra though, I'd love to see him play in England, too good for Ligue 1.


Really? :kobe 

It was good but best goal ever? come on, hop off ibra's cock now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> sometimes it's just the way the ball bounces.
> 
> does that mean all the teams he's played with have players that can't score big goals either?


no, but i find its rather amusing how alot of his ex teams often find success after hes gone

like i said, its merely a pattern one can draw from looking at the stats

its like with dzeko, it makes no sense, but somehow hes at his best scoring as an impact sub. but not as effective starting.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Like which ex teams exactly? Only Barcelona and Inter found success after he left because Barcelona had many great players already like Messi, Xavi, Iniesta and they bought Villa(who is better than Ibra and his syle of play suits Barcelona) and they weren't dependent on Ibra. Inter spend a lot of money after they sold Ibra to buy Milito and many other great players, plus they got Eto(who was a better player than Ibra at that time)+60 million.

Look at how Milan is struggling this season after they sold Ibra.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dude has 3 knockout stage goals. Fucking three. All against Arsenal as well. THREE KNOCKOUT STAGE GOALS. And you don't expect him to be questioned?

I remember how much junk he was vs Spurs in the 2011 Last 16. And people want to call this guy world class.

Talent is only half of it people. If you fold like a bitch when that big moment comes, then what use is all that talent?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't know what I was getting at with that post right after the nose himself's goal :xabi

Was pretty sweet though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Like which ex teams exactly? Only Barcelona and Inter found success after he left because Barcelona had many great players already like Messi, Xavi, Iniesta and they bought Villa(who is better than Ibra and his syle of play suits Barcelona) and they weren't dependent on Ibra. Inter spend a lot of money after they sold Ibra to buy Milito and many other great players, plus they got Eto(who was a better player than Ibra at that time)+60 million.
> 
> Look at how Milan is struggling this season after they sold Ibra.


Both teams won the champions league when he left

if anything hes holding teams back :terry


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The Ibra goal is sick, one of the best goals I've ever seen surely, but like Seabs said, the fact that it was an empty net nullifies its chances to be considered as the GOAT goal.

Neymar's penalty was hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao

On the current Ibra debate, I personally rate him as one of the best players in the world today. Hell, only behind Ronaldo and Messi in terms of pure talent. If he'd actually start to give a shit in games then people will start to rate him higher than they do atm.

I agree that you've to perform in the big games to be considered an elite player. Take a look at Drogba and you'll understand what I'm talking about. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he's not a great player or whatnot. Just saying performing in big games would have propelled him to the height and class he wants himself in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ibra has control and ability in the game thats absolutely and utterly superhuman for a man of his size

Quite possibly the most naturally talented man in the game today. Scary part is, due to his physical attributes, loss of speed wont hurt him so he still has a while on top

Its just up to him to make the best of it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Redead said:


> Both teams won the champions league when he left
> 
> if anything hes holding teams back :terry


The only team he was holding back was Barcelona. If it wasn't for Ibra, Inter would not have won the league title in 2008\2009. 

The squad from Inter in 2008\2009 is much different than squad of Inter in 2009\10(the one that won the champions league). As you can see, in that transfer season, Inter traded Ibra for Eto and they also got around 60-70 million. Inter bought great players like Milito, Sneijder, Motta, Lucio and Pandev who were really vital in their Champions league win. Their squad was much stronger. So it is unfair to say that Ibra was holding Inter back because when he was there he didn't have these players to support him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ibra wasnt exactly hindering them, but he should have been able to win them the title at some point

World class players dont sit around making excuses, they impose their will and make title and championships happen


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah but also need the right players to support you. When he was in Inter, their squad wasn't good enough to win the Champions league. Do you think Messi would have won so many titles if he wasn't playing with great players like Xavi, Iniesta, etc?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Redead said:


> no, but i find its rather amusing how alot of his ex teams often find success after hes gone
> 
> like i said, its merely a pattern one can draw from looking at the stats
> 
> its like with dzeko, it makes no sense, but somehow hes at his best scoring as an impact sub. but not as effective starting.


i can tell you exactly why dzeko is best as an impact sub. when he comes on at the end, we're usually behind, we start pumping the ball into his box. a big guy like him who is a lethal finisher in the box, it's how he prefers the ball. when he starts, he needs to come up the pitch and get the ball, and he's taken away from goal. i'd say if you look at when he gets chances in the box, he's scored about 90% of them.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ibra is in insane form this season, I'm not the one who get excited about an individual goal besides the initial reaction but that was one in a million. One of the best of all time. What bothers me is that the media waited for a goal like that to talk about him as a "Ronaldo/Messi" contender when he has a 8 championships in 9 years record with 5 different clubs(On his way to 6 clubs with PSG). He's up there without a doubt, a complete package of size, skills, power, athleticism, the best striker in the world. The most impressive thing to me in the goal besides his technique in the kick is his crazy instinct to jump that high(In his size and height)after 90 minutes of play. Amazing.

You look at his track record, big success everywhere he went, along with his exceptional ability and he's one of the best target strikers of all time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He is not better than van Persie, Falcao or Aguero, so he is not the best striker in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

technique wise he's better than all of them.


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

braxil


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Aguero, as good as he is, is not the best striker in his own team. Ibra is better than all those mentioned except for Van Persie. At his best, he is completely unplayable and superior to any other forward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Aguero, as good as he is, is not the best striker in his own team. Ibra is better than all those mentioned except for Van Persie. At his best, he is completely unplayable and superior to any other forward.


For a man who preaches about big game players, you're looking mighty hypocritical here...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You've lost me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> You've lost me.


You didn't want to give Ronaldo any due because he didn't do it in big games. Something I thought was true at a time (he is doing it in every game now). But yet you want to lavish Ibra with best striker in the world praise, even though he doesn't perform in big games.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel, just admit you were wrong about Ibra. You want to talk about performances in big games. Last season, Milan v Arsenal, Ibrah was the man of the match and had a 9/10 performance, van Persie meanwhile 5/10. Everyone here knows how much I love van Persie, I think he's the best striker in the Premier League (equal with Aguero I'd say), but at the end of the day, he's never won a league title in his career. Ibra on the other hand has won NINE league titles in his career. Also you go on about Ibrah's lack of goals in CL knock-out rounds, only scoring three goals in them. Falcao has only ever scored three goals in the CL overall. So you're contradicting yourself again.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> You didn't want to give Ronaldo any due because he didn't do it in big games. Something I thought was true at a time (he is doing it in every game now). But yet you want to lavish Ibra with best striker in the world praise, even though he doesn't perform in big games.


I didn't say Ibra was the best striker, I said his peak form is better than any other striker. 


Ronaldo has become a big match player in 2012 but anyone who thought he was always a big match player is deluding themselves. The greatest big match trick he ever pulled at United was in convincing the world that Ashley Cole was the world's best left back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bananas said:


> . Falcao has only ever scored three goals in the CL overall. So you're contradicting yourself again.


Falcao has scored 4 in 8 games in the champions league, and 30 in 31 in the Europa league


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Including 2 in the final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Joel, just admit you were wrong about Ibra. You want to talk about performances in big games. Last season, Milan v Arsenal, Ibrah was the man of the match and had a 9/10 performance, van Persie meanwhile 5/10. Everyone here knows how much I love van Persie, I think he's the best striker in the Premier League (equal with Aguero I'd say), *but at the end of the day, he's never won a league title in his career. Ibra on the other hand has won NINE league titles in his career*. Also you go on about Ibrah's lack of goals in CL knock-out rounds, only scoring three goals in them. Falcao has only ever scored three goals in the CL overall. So you're contradicting yourself again.


Maybe that has something to do with the fact that Ibra's played for the best teams in those countries at that time, Milan, Juve, Inter, Barca, Ajax etc. RVP couldn't win the Premiership for Arsenal by himself. You can't put all that on him. If Ibra had been playing for Arsenal would they have won league titles? If anyone's arrogant enough to say that it's you even though it's incredibly hypothetical.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Redead said:


> Including 2 in the final


And the winner in the final the year before.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Joel, just admit you were wrong about Ibra. You want to talk about performances in big games. Last season, Milan v Arsenal, Ibrah was the man of the match and had a 9/10 performance, van Persie meanwhile 5/10. Everyone here knows how much I love van Persie, I think he's the best striker in the Premier League (equal with Aguero I'd say), but at the end of the day, he's never won a league title in his career. Ibra on the other hand has won NINE league titles in his career. Also you go on about Ibrah's lack of goals in CL knock-out rounds, only scoring three goals in them. Falcao has only ever scored three goals in the CL overall. So you're contradicting yourself again.


Well done, Ibra. One big match to his name against a team that is hardly a powerful force anymore. Congrats. Where was he in the next round vs Barca? Where was he in the league games vs Juve? Exlain those ones to me, Bananas?

Falcao's 1:2 CL ratio is pretty good for now. He'll build on that when he joins Chelsea, City (well maybe not them, CL makes them shit their pants) or Real Madrid. Falcao is a big game player. He's scored winners in the last two Europa League finals. He scores against Barca and Madrid. He's carrying Colombia to the World Cup... He relishes big games. He is superior to Ibrahimovc.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Maybe that has something to do with the fact that Ibra's played for the best teams in those countries at that time, Milan, Juve, Inter, Barca, Ajax etc. RVP couldn't win the Premiership for Arsenal by himself. You can't put all that on him. If Ibra had been playing for Arsenal would they have won league titles? If anyone's arrogant enough to say that it's you even though it's incredibly hypothetical.


In the 07/08, I think we may have won the title with Ibrah. It's impossible to say really. I'm not sure he'd fit in that well at Arsenal from a personality stand-point. But yeah, hypothetical who knows. It's also worth noting that Ibrah was his teams best player in about half of those league title wins. Also, what you said about Ibrah going to the best teams, check this out. Ajax's last three league positions before Ibrah arrived: 6th, 5th, 3rd. With Ibrah: 1st, 2nd, 1st. When Ibrah arrived at Juve, they'd just finished 3rd, and with him, he lead them to two league titles in a row. Inter hadn't won the league for 18 years until Zlatan arrived and delivered them 3 league titles in a row. Milan hadn't won the league for 7 years before Zlatan won them the league. So yeah, your arguement is full of shit. Every single team he's gone to apart from Barcelona, he's turned around their fortunes big time.



> Falcao has scored 4 in 8 games in the champions league, and 30 in 31 in the Europa league


I did get that slightly wrong. He has 4 goals in 8 games and one assist. So he has a hand in 0.625 goals a game. Not that much better than Ibrah's 0.57 goals a game. Also, if you look up the goals themselves, 3 of Falcao's 4 goals were tap ins, and the only decent goal came against the mighty APOEL Nicosia.

Also, when discussing players' credentials for being considered among the World's best, form in the Europa League is completely irrelevant.

You English are so against Zlatan, it's baffling quite frankly. I guess you are all so myopic that you only pay attention to the Premier League, Real Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Falcao has better workrate than Ibrahimovic, but I'd say Zlatan is better when he wants to be.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Well done, Ibra. One big match to his name against a team that is hardly a powerful force anymore. Congrats. Where was he in the next round vs Barca? Where was he in the league games vs Juve? Exlain those ones to me, Bananas?


The amount of times he's single handedly won games in Serie A is astonishing. In League football, every game is a big game, as the same amount of points are at stake no matter what club you're playing. He's a proven match winner and a serial winner. So if you want to remain blind to greatness, go ahead. You're just embarrassing yourself now. The English watch this guy like once a year, and if he doesn't impress on that specific match that happens to be televised on Sky, apparently he's rubbish for the rest of his career. Good logic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> I did get that slightly wrong. He has 4 goals in 8 games and one assist. So he has a hand in 0.625 goals a game. Not that much better than Ibrah's 0.57 goals a game. Also, if you look up the goals themselves, *3 of Falcao's 4 goals were tap ins*, and the only decent goal came against the mighty APOEL Nicosia.


You're using that against Falcao? Oh he can only score tap ins! :lol what a joke you are, Bananas.



Bananas said:


> The amount of times he's single handedly won games in Serie A is astonishing. In League football, every game is a big game, as the same amount of points are at stake no matter what club you're playing. He's a proven match winner and a serial winner. So if you want to remain blind to greatness, go ahead. You're just embarrassing yourself now. The English watch this guy like once a year, and if he doesn't impress on that specific match that happens to be televised on Sky, apparently he's rubbish for the rest of his career. Good logic.


Every league game is not a big game. Don't try to bend stuff to suit your argument. Some games are more than the three points. The Milan vs Juve games. The Inter vs Juve games. The Barca vs Madrid games. These are games where you need to send a message to your rivals. To put doubt in their head. And apart from the first Clasico where he scored the winner, Ibra does not come to those parties.

Yes, he dominates all the weaker opposition. And that's also important. But that does not make you one of the greats.

Also, no one is calling him rubbish by the way. Learn to read, kid.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ok, a couple of things. Nobody is denying that Ibra doesn't have amazing talent. Get that through your head first Bananas. Bullying League teams who will only finish in the lower 2 thirds of a table doesn't make you world class. By big games we mean against the best opposition in the world. You like stats so much so try and defend his record in the CL Knockout Stages. That's even exaggerated because of the Arsenal match last season. Arsenal were woeful in that away leg, especially defensively. They played like a bottom of the table team defensively in that match. When else has he delivered in the Champions League, aka the biggest Club competition in the world against the best players and the best defences in the world. 

The Van Persie and Falcao comparisons are baffling. Van Persie was never going to win a league title with Arsenal. That doesn't devalue his individual quality. Last season he was phenomenal. You win titles by having the best team, not the best player. Falcao hasn't played close to the number of games in the CL that Ibra has so you can't even compare the 2 in that competition. Yes the early rounds of the Europa League aren't big games against big teams but the Final sure as hell is and just look at his record in the past 2 finals, along with the Chelsea game. *


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I think if you put them in a poor team, Ibra would outshine Falcao by a bit and RVP by far. In a big game situation with a solid team behind them though, I'd back Falcao.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I still can't believe you more or less said every game in the league is the same. I honestly can't believe I just read that. For someone who tries to preach to other that they don't understand football, you really do not. You do not understand the mental and emotional side of the game at all, Bananas. Football is not robotic, it isn't some linear game where everything goes at it should. It's not just about talent. There is so much more. And you don't get that at all.

You're someone who has researched a lot of stuff from back in the day and while I respect that, you can only learn so much from reading and watching the odd game here and there. You only learn the statistics in that way and that is far from the whole story, buddy. You really don't get it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was a good goal from ibra too :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd take Falcao, Cavani and RVP over Ibrahimovic and I fucking love Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ibra on a good day > Falcao/Cavani/RVP but I agree that I'd rather have Falcao/Cavani, fuck that RVP guy though he sucks :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> In League football, every game is a big game












even you can't say you honestly believe this Bananas. Your telling me that title deciding matches are just as big and vital as those random top of the league V bottom of the league matches in October? Get the fuck outta here 

As for the Ibra stuff no one has ever said he was a bad player just that he needed to step up more at times. Which frankly he does. Stats do tell a story but it's only half of that story. Frankly I'd take someone like Falcao over him any day of the week.

Now go ahead and tell me how Im a Liverpool fan and because of that I don't understand what football is :sid:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'd take Falcao, Cavani and RVP over Ibrahimovic and I fucking love Ibrahimovic.


I'd take Ibrahimovic for a home game against a lowly team intent on parking the bus. That's about it.



Bananas said:


> Also, when discussing players' credentials for being considered among the World's best, form in the Europa League is completely irrelevant.


Is this because the UEFA Cup has teams of differing levels of ability, matches in which one team has more of an incentive to win than the other and some matches with absolutely no impact on anything? Sort of like a league.

If you remove the #1 and some of the #2 seeds in the Champions League, the standard between the two competitions is pretty similar. Besides, it's pretty rare for Ibra's teams to meet many of those #1 seeds in the same tournament. ique2



Seabs said:


> *Ok, a couple of things. Nobody is denying that Ibra doesn't have amazing talent. Get that through your head first Bananas. *


Also, this.
Why does everything have to be so black and white all the time? :evra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'ma be called an ELITE IBRA HATER after this post, but I don't care. I don't hate the guy at all, I just can't class him among the greats. With that said, I know a lot of people like to throw his consecutive league titles in the faces of people who argue against him. Let me break down these league titles right now;

*Ajax* - Didn't follow it, I'm in no place to judge here.

*Juventus* - They fucking cheated! Those titles aren't even real anymore. So stop saying he won nine or whatever titles in a row.

*Inter* - Juventus and Milan cheat. Juventus get relegated and lost so many key players (ironically to Inter) and Milan get points deducted. Inter profited from this. Calciopoli wiped out all their rivals. Had Roma had not a mini rebirth under Spalletti, Inter would have probably won the title by February during this period.

*Barcelona* - He moved to a team that was in a special period. He got dropped in the second half of the season. He was not key to their success at all.

*Milan* - I don't want to take too much away from this victory, as I feel they did well. But we must realise that this season was the beginning of the Inter slide after Mourinho left.










Truth burns :jordan2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

guldbollen winner 6 years running. top that.

just waiting for the rise of SUPER JOHN to take over tho.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CHEATING the ball into the net.

Ibra is a God, absolutely world class.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Courtois, future legend.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Be awkward on here when Ibra single handedly guides PSG to Champions League glory































:troll*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Serbia have been fined £66k for racist behaviour, Bendtner was fined more for wearing Paddy power boxers :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:blatter


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd love for there to be a massive boycott of all FIFA sanctioned events, it'd obviously need more than England doing so for it to make an impact though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> So Serbia have been fined £66k for racist behaviour, Bendtner was fined more for wearing Paddy power boxers :kenny


Who cares if some people get called a Monkey? Gotta protect them sponsers :cashley


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*FIFA's a joke. Nothing new and sadly not all that surprising.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think our FA should complain since they've been handing out shitty punishments aswell, both as bad as eachother.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

corrupt to the core joke of an organisation. kick it out. but not before rule breaking undies.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

undies are serious bzns


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole's 100th cap. Neymar's destruction of England. A fun night awaits.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep believe or not this man is metaphorically lubing up his dick to stick directly into English butt holes.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

:lmao: what the fuck:lol


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Well Mali just took the D from nigeria.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:lions :woy :whiteknight :rooney


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Hart/Johnson Jagielka Cahill Cole/Walcott Wilshere Gerrard© Cleverley/Rooney/Welbeck


hopefully Cleverley isnt on the wing


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hart
Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Cole
Gerrard - Wilshere - Cleverly
Walcott - Welbeck - Rooney​
Perhaps?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm gonna have a guess at
Welbeck Rooney Walcott
Wilshere
Cleverly Gerrard
Cole Cahill, Jagielka Johnson


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck is Welbeck doing there?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Azpilicueta starting for Spain, how strange.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoping that Cole has absolutely nothing to do with Neymar, might put a downer on his 100th cap.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That is an absolute shocker from Muslera!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AlexHumph said:


> Azpilicueta starting for Spain, how strange.


Azpi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Arbeloa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Team v Poland:


> FAI ‏@FAIreland
> The starting XI for Ireland tonight: Forde, McShane, O’Shea(c), Clark, Cunningham, Brady, McCarthy, Whelan, McClean, Long, Sammon #IrlPol


:hmm:
Think I'll watch England v Brazil instead :woy


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/interactive/2013/feb/06/france-germany-live-video-stream

:evra :neuer


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How does a country with the population of Wales(Uruguay) have so many good players? Dat grass roots football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not wasting their time shagging sheep.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Come on Brazil.

Ronaldinho :mark:

Neymar :mark: 

Ronaldinho and Neymar in the same team :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Come on Brazil.
> 
> Ronaldinho :mark:
> 
> ...


You forgot; CAPTAIN LUIZ :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Friendly internationals :suarez2 especially a week before the CL knockouts, greey fucking whores.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Why do people have to be such bellends and shout during minute silences. 

Are they just trying to hear themselves on tv?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh great the Brass Band has added the chorus of "Seven Nation Army" to the song list, which begs the question why the fuck are those Mongs still allowed to England matches, when they had there instruments confiscated at the Euro's it was happiest day of my fucking life


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fucking idiots interrupting the minutes silence


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn Luis Fabiano, did he even after world cup 2010 for brazil?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The England band are amongst the most cringeworthy individuals you could ever hope to encounter. The hissy fit they threw after getting their instruments taken off of them in the Euros was hilarious for how little anyone with a bit of intelligence and familiarity with them gave a crap. Instruments really aren't needed in football, but if you're going to assist on them then at least play them to get a song going and then let the fans doing the rest. Minute the band try and dictate what songs get sang by playing over other chants it just becomes an excuse for them to hear themselves. Plus England's support of all countries doesn't need a band to create an atmosphere, at least away from home that is.

Not surprised at the minute silence being interrupted.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> fucking idiots interrupting the minutes silence


England fans.......


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big Phil Scolari walks into the job and does crap like bringing Fabiano back in the team and worst of all, taking the number 10 from :bosscar2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn Luis Fabiano, did he even after world cup 2010 for brazil?


Did he even?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man Utd should have signed Cesar :darren


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Penalty Brazil....


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wilshere penalty for Brazil


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hart saves from Ronaldinho!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

BRAVE English lions to keep out Evil Brazil!

:lions

Bad penalty though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:hart

Brave defending


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:fergie

Didn't know England were playing away at Old Trafford.

'BRAVE' Joe Hart :lmao Clive Tyldesley reads the forum.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Did he even?


Play:lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shite pena.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Welbeck can't shoot for shit.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England playing all the football so far. :whiteknight Three brave lions on the shirt. :lions


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

GOAT :rooney


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brave attacking play :rooney

Wilshere is class


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

theo and jack goal!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WALCOTT! ROONEY!!!

I love them again!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:rooney :rooney :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Brave attacking play :rooney
> 
> *Wilshere is class*


Clearly haven't witnessed me play.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wayne Rooney, the English Pele


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Roonaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brazil are pretty shit.


Fake theo injury :wenger


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

ahh fuck, Walcott always gets injured when he plays for England!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Clearly haven't witnessed me play.


Why aren't you out there against Brazil then? Not brave enough? :woy


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Argh, Walcott always gets fucking injured for England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Why aren't you out there against Brazil then? Not brave enough? :woy


I have to give other people a chance, when you piss excellence it's just not fair.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thankfully he seems to have recovered...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neymar winning the award for worst hair ever.


:lmao neymar


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

DERPmar :terry


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That's 2 open goals Neymar has missed. 

What a player! Looking and playing like Emeli Sande.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*wwe tna* had scored there!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> *wwe tna* had scored there!



With my eyes closed while smoking a cigar.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL )


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wilshere is awesome.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Neymar looks pretty average to me. England playing really well here, good, positive football. Wilshere has the potential to be the next English football icon.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol, he talked so much crap about him. And now he's acting all nice.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

punx06 said:


> Neymar looks pretty average to me. England playing really well here, good, positive football. *Wilshere has the potential to be the next English football icon*.


Probably footy fans loving idolising cunts.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't help but smile everytime Ronaldinho gets the ball. Fuck now i have to watch some youtube videos of him:lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Burkina FASO and Ghana going to extra time :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Over reaction much to the joe hart save.. 

Marking out like school girls they were.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Neymar isn't on Messi or Ronaldo's level but he's still a brilliant and extremely talented player, stupid to judge him after 45 mins.

Very impressive first half from England. Wilshere and Rooney linking well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neymar flopping more than a priests cock in a strip club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Neymar turned 21 just 2 days ago..

People jumping on his back already, if he'd have kept that sliding finish down then there would be some very different posts here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> Neymar turned 21 just 2 days ago..
> 
> People jumping on his back already, if he'd have kept that sliding finish down then there would be some very different posts here.


He'd go down before i got chance to jump on his back :suarez1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland Jobber Team 1-0 Poland :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I can't be assed searching the smilies for one cause I'm posting off my phone but.. :insertlaughingyetiseewhatyoudidtheresmiley:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> I can't be assed searching the smilies for one cause I'm posting off my phone but.. :lol.


Here you go 

For the record i like neymar it's just fun winding up his fanboys :torres.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Over reaction much to the joe hart save..
> 
> Marking out like school girls they were.


This. It was a good save, but not world class like they were making out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ITV pundits minus keane furiously spank it to hart every night.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Keane being reminded of his Ireland days having to carry the people around him tonight :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ronaldinho off 

Easy 100th cap for :cashley doing nothing for 45 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ffs Baines looking like a hobbit more and more everyday.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Feck off :fergie calling up Woy telling him not to tire out Rooney. 

Chiles with dat logic :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Here you go
> 
> For the record i like neymar it's just fun winding up his fanboys :torres.


I was hoping for a better one than that! Maybe the Torres one..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cahill shite well done useless prick.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fred, what the hell was cahill doing?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

wtf? Cahill you dick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fred! Hahahhahahaha

Gary Cahill! Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fred? Nooooooo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rooney about to curb stomp the back four.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

This FRED guy knows how to pounce on a mistake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good goal by Fred


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fred had an amazing season with Flulminense, really deserves that goal


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

And just like Didier Drogba in a big game England have completely fallen apart :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rolls Reus not playing = Germany losing. I don't think thats a coincidence


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That should have been a pen for the foul on Cahill, biased FIFA :blatter


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

ITV Commentator; "England showing more and more confidence on the ball", right before Cahill gives it away for Brazil's equaliser. Classic commentators curse.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Give that man a contract


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Prolific


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

a classic Lampard goal.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Frank for Club and Country, lovely curve on that ball.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

IT'S ALL ABOUT CONTROL AND FRANK'S GOTTA TAKE IT :HHH

Walcott roasting Adriano :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FRANK is just too LEGENDARY


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Malta hold out for a 0-0 against N. Ireland, the FORZA twins must be happy.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Did Clive really do a Miranda Hart joke? And did Townsend really laugh to that Miranda Hart joke?

Fuck England

EDIT: and now there taking the piss out of Fred's name, Fuck this I'm going for a shower


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Burkina FASO!!! fucking get in, had them since i saw their first game but saying that i expect nigeria to beat them.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Burkina faso to the final with penalty win. Poor Ghana so close every year!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milner :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jack Wilshere man of the match:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neymar is MOTM imo, another shocker from townsend.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

All Oscar does is shoot, everytime he gets the ball he just shoots.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ireland 2 - Poland 0

come on you scrubs in green!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That fucking band. Will it ever stop?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Who needs Fred when we got Frank!

Cue newspaper headlines tomorrow proclaiming we're gonna win the world cup.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah we won a pointless friendly, whoopie fucking do ITV.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England win, suck it haters :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wilshere showing up Neymar. Fuck he's everything I'd want as a midfielder. Fucking class.

Bale > Neymar


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah we won a pointless friendly, whoopie fucking do ITV.


BUT IT'S AGAINST BRAZIL!

Yep, after that we'll win a major tournament... game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland Jobber team 2-0 Poland :mark: :mark:

Hoolahan :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wilshere > Bale


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Wilshere > Bale


Close, but no cigar.

Put them both on the the United team and we can see for sure. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shame for arsenal the rest are shit and he'll be off to a trophy winning team in the next 3 years.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Wilshere > Bale


In your dreams.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait. Antonio Valencia SCORED?

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chimp boy > Cock boy


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Why are Wilshere and Bale being compared in the first place? fpalm 

So disappointed with Neymar every time I've seen him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Because we can.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wilshere>Bale

(I don't even see the point of comparing them but I did just so I could also say that Home Alone is on E4 right now) :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Wilshere>Bale
> 
> (I don't even see the point of comparing them but I did just so I could also say that Home Alone is on E4 right now) :mark:


Got it on DVD :terry


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

W0lf said:


> So disappointed with Neymar every time I've seen him.


Because he's overrated, imo. Yeah, he can do all his skills against the Brazilian defenders, but Cahill owned him tonight and showed he's no good when it comes to the real deal.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

W0lf said:


> Why are Wilshere and Bale being compared in the first place? fpalm
> 
> So disappointed with Neymar every time I've seen him.


Same here. Guy is overrated from what I've seen of him. Sure the talent and potential are there. He could become one of the best players ever in the near future, but he isn't anywhere near what people make him out to be. I'd laugh so hard if Neymar flops in a top club after all the hype he receives.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I the only person who doesn't get the Jack Wilshere hype? He's a good, possibly great player but people seem to act like he is world class for reasons I can't quite fathom.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

That's because he is world class.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't get to watch the England game but I'm guessing Wilshere was good? It's funny. Whenever I watch Arsenal, Wilshere literally does nothing, doesn't take a game by the scruff of the neck, just sort of just there trying to act hard. But whenever I don't watch, he seems to play a blinder.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I'd love Wilshere at United, brilliant player


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Didn't get to watch the England game but I'm guessing Wilshere was good? It's funny. Whenever I watch Arsenal, Wilshere literally does nothing, doesn't take a game by the scruff of the neck, just sort of just there *trying to act hard.* But whenever I don't watch, he seems to play a blinder.


Sounds about right but then again sounds like most brit footballers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I didn't even know he was playing the second half..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice goal from Bale tonight, just seen it. Great touch to get in front of the left back and nice finish with his right foot. He does really well for Wales playing on the right, I really don't like him playing there for us though. Maybe AVB will end up shifting him more central and gradually to the right and try and turn him into a Hulk-type player he had at Porto.


Oh my god. Honduras just equalized against the USA with one of the goals of the decade. Stunning bicycle kick from the top of the box, flashes into the top corner past a rooted Howard.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Time for my highly anticipated PLAYER RATINGS :mark:

*England*

Hart - 9/10. BRAVE
Cole - 8/10. :cashley
Cahill - 6/10. Played great in the first half, and teamed up well with open goal to shut down Neymar. Bad mistake from him got Brazil back into it though.
Smalling - 7/10. Solid, but Cahill faced harder defensive tasks.
Johnson - 7/10. Did some good defensive work, forward play ok.
Gerrard - 8/10. Disciplined showing, whipped some good passes about.
Walcott - 9/10. Electrifying. :theo
Wilshere - 10/10 ENGLAND STAR MAN.
Cleverly - 8/10. Looked good and justified his selection.
Welbeck - 7/10. I would have preferred Lennon out wide but worked hard and maybe better in more central areas than Lennon.
Rooney - 8/10. Dat passion :rooney

Subs

Baines - 7/10 - Didn't make any fuck ups, which is good when you're 2-1 up.
Lennon - 6/10 - Didn't have much time to make an impact but kept Brazil on their toes.
Milner - 8/10 - Did well when he came on, worked hard.
Lampard - 9/10 - Bow down to him.

*Selected Brazil ratings*

Cesar - 9/10 - Made some fantastic saves and no mistakes, continuing his QPR form.
Adriano - 5/10
Oscar - 5/10
lolRonaldinho - 4/10 but to his credit not yet on the lol level of Kaka.
Neymar - 1/10. Awful
Fred - 6/10. Scored a goal, but missed 2 great chances (including some horrible slices that went nowhere near the goal). 33% conversion rate of guilt edge chances not good enough at this level. Frank had a half chance, in fact it was only a quarter chance and he still scored.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Facking bowlshit servers!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I only watched the second half and barely noticed Wilshere so he must have had a blindingly good first half.



DwayneAustin said:


> Ireland Jobber team 2-0 Poland :mark: :mark:
> 
> Hoolahan :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Because he's overrated, imo. Yeah, he can do all his skills against the Brazilian defenders, but Cahill owned him tonight and showed he's no good when it comes to the real deal.


He wants to go into early retirement if he's being owned by Cahill.

Brazil and England players always get overhyped but I've seen too little of Neymar to effectively judge his abilities.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't get the Jack Wilshere hype? He's a good, possibly great player but people seem to act like he is world class for reasons I can't quite fathom.


Couldn't agree more. I think people are so shocked that England have a midfielder with actual composure on the ball and passing ability that they jump to silly conclusions. 

Guardiola summed him up pretty well when he said there was lots of players of Wilshere's mold in the Barca reserves which is in actual fact quite a nice compliment.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Neymar the GOAT.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

USA looked so awful out there, slow and clueless. The only thing worth looking at is Juan Garcia's superb goal.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh my god. Honduras just equalized against the USA with one of the *goals of the decade*. Stunning bicycle kick from the top of the box, flashes into the top corner past a rooted Howard.


Woah, major oversell. Went straight to youtube after seeing this and that is a very optimistic claim. Certainly wouldn't have it in the top 20. Probably not in the top 50 either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao we were 2-1 up on romania in MALAGA and they scored twice in 10 mins to win.

DAT DEFENCE. cornflakes/LUCAS THE GOAT/zullo/wilshere. :lmao that held a team to 1 goal for 80 mins. astounding.

wouldn't have minded watching for torje.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dem Gemrany so good, Ozil's abilities are amazing


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wessi! :mark:






So pleased for him. He should really have about 20 international caps by now, but Trappatoni prefers cloggers like Whelan and Andrews who fit into his system. Hoolahan deserved that goal after years of quality performances in a Norwich (and Blackpool) shirt that failed to gain the appropriate recognition.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah I see Portugal bombed again as usual enaldo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats Nigeria.

next tournament: Confederations cup. All I have to say is Good luck Tahiti.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Great to see Nigeria doing well, after years of problems.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Hodgson on San Marino: 'not an easy game to win.' "We don't expect a walkover.'
> 
> Gerrard: "We don't look on it as an easy game."


San Marino's record P 115 W 1 D 3 L 111

:kobe


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

England 1/100 to win @bet365


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Italy Vs Brazil tonight :mark: ITV4


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Italy's gonna beat Brazil easily.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

united_07 said:


> > Hodgson on San Marino: 'not an easy game to win.' "We don't expect a walkover.'
> >
> > Gerrard: "We don't look on it as an easy game."
> 
> ...


:woy is the master at lowering expectations.

As for Gerrard, he's probably just saying what Hodgson told him, but also, nearly every single time he talks up the chances of Liverpool doing well, we lose the very next game, happened with Southampton at the weekend. Hopefully he has recognised his own curse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunday league and pub sides could smash san marino, why can't players just be honest.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> San Marino's record P 115 W 1 D 3 L 111
> 
> :kobe


They sound like you, WWE_TNA and Irish Jet when it comes to United :terry


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So...

The Worlds worst team vs The worlds worst team to watch.

I think i'll pass on that one.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> They sound like you, WWE_TNA and Irish Jet when it comes to United :terry


Me negative about united? never!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zaha's goal was well taken tonight, i said it before we signed him that he was gonna be a star and hopefully and luckily could be for united.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Pirlo. Pleasure to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:bosscar1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NeyGOAT GOATING LIKE GOATS CAN ONLY GOAT. 

NEYGOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> NeyGOAT GOATING LIKE GOATS CAN ONLY GOAT.
> 
> NEYGOAT


Him and BOSSCAR will become GAY together, which will see NEYGOAT move to Stamford Bridge, thus shunning the DEVILRY UEFALONA.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brazil scored two out of two. Neymar had a nice chance at the start of the match, after that it was all Italy with two Brazil counter-attacks. Pirlo is class as usual, Balo had some good moments and brilliant touch from Oscar. Good game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We have a game here.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That's the motivated Balo I want to see on a weekly basis. Best on the pitch so far.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Put money on Brazil before kick off, thought it was game over at HT.. 

Nobheads.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland to beat Wales 3-1 with Bale Scoring for them


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Predictions on how long the first England goal will take to come?

I'm going 9 minutes in.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Italy were superior for almost every part of the game. Pirlo in the first half, Balotelli in the second half(MOTM). Hard to say anything based on these games but if that's Brazil? I don't see any chance of them doing something next year. But you never know, especially with their crowd in Brazil. Great match.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I Curry I said:


> Predictions on how long the first England goal will take to come?
> 
> I'm going 9 minutes in.


Took nearly 40 at Wembley!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Him and BOSSCAR will become GAY together, which will see NEYGOAT move to Stamford Bridge, thus shunning the DEVILRY UEFALONA.


At which point NEYFLOP will FLOP harder than every Chelsea FLOP before him. Harder than Shevchenko. Harder than Torres. Not even Pele's viagra will stop the FLOP. :ibra


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PAUL GREEN vs Zlatan tomorrow in the ultimate clash of titans.



















WILFRIED


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


>


:wilkins



> PAUL GREEN vs Zlatan tomorrow in the ultimate clash of titans.


enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Flithy goal from Zaha.

Would say I'm jealous, but Chelsea actually have no room for him. I guess he'd have been a good bench option. He's better than Marin already.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Green & Whelan in midfield, Brady on right. McClean playing now when he's not for Sunderland. I bet Sweden are shitting themselves.

It's a shame as out of the other home nations I've always had a major soft spot for Ireland. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing that Keith Andrews has been replaced by Paul Green. Seems like deciding whether to step out in front of a train or throw yourself on the track. Is James McCarthy injured/unavailable?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

McCarthy is on the bench and fully fit as far as I know. Trap doing his best to get the sack and get dat payoff, the senile old fool.

There can be no other explanation because that line-up defies all logic.



> FAI ‏@FAIreland 9h
> IRL team v Sweden: Forde, Wilson, Clark, O'Shea, Coleman, Green, Whelan, Brady (TBC), McClean, Keane, Long


LOLZ


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> PAUL GREEN vs Zlatan tomorrow in the ultimate clash of titans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rekik ralph scored for the junior netherlands

downloading brazil/italy. read it was good.

holy shit the bein sport commentators are amazing. some scottish guy blowing his nut when giaccherini had a shot 2 mins in


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Green & Whelan in midfield, Brady on right. McClean playing now when he's not for Sunderland. I bet Sweden are shitting themselves.
> 
> It's a shame as out of the other home nations I've always had a major soft spot for Ireland. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing that Keith Andrews has been replaced by Paul Green. Seems like deciding whether to step out in front of a train or throw yourself on the track. Is James McCarthy injured/unavailable?


Nope. McCarthy is fit and well. Has been our best player in recent fixtures too, but I guess when you have such a technically gifted attacking juggernaut in Glen Whelan, you need a bit of security I suppose. An even bigger joke is Wes Hoolahan, having an outstanding season again without a look in. While McLean and Long suddenly get promoted when they’re not playing after being ignored when they were in form.

A complete farce.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL PORTUGAL.

Israel playing quite well. Hacking Ronaldo every time he gets the ball (lol).


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Come on Scotland! Hoping to beat Wales tonight, Strachan's first competitive match in charge.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Israel/Portugal is very entertaining.

More goals please.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a free day off of the army to go and see Israel and Portugal live and what a game

I honestly thought this was going to be a one sided sell out from Portugal, was nuts in the crowd.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

R


That Guy said:


> Got a free day off of the army to go and see Israel and Portugal live and what a game
> 
> I honestly thought this was going to be a one sided sell out from Portugal, was nuts in the crowd.


Amazing match tbh. Dramatic ending.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Israel playing quite well. *Hacking Ronaldo every time he gets the ball* (lol).


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Destiny said:


> Amazing match tbf. Dramatic ending.


I haven't had much time to follow the matches so far properly due to the army and everything, does Israel still have another chance or is that it no World Cup in 2014?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That Guy said:


> I haven't had much time to follow the matches so far properly due to the army and everything, does Israel still have another chance or is that it no World Cup in 2014?


They're currently second in theor group and have a better goal difference than Portugal, who are third. Still a while to go in terms of who qualifies and whatnot.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> An even bigger joke is Wes Hoolahan, having an outstanding season again without a look in. While McLean and Long suddenly get promoted when they’re not playing after being ignored when they were in form.
> 
> A complete farce.


Spot on. Wes is superior in terms of technique and creativity in comparison to most of Ireland's squad but he hardly ever gets a look in. If two seasons of consistently good performances at premier league level isn't enough to get you a run of games (as a starter) for a mediocre Ireland squad then I don't know what is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hart, Walker, Smalling, Lescott, Baines, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Lampard, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, Defoe


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Destiny said:


> They're currently second in theor group and have a better goal difference than Portugal, who are third. Still a while to go in terms of who qualifies and whatnot.


An alright, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> My paint (or perhaps PS :side diagram of his positioning?


needs to be bumped before we try to cure insomnia vs oman


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Think I'll need to see if I can get a stream for Croatia v Serbia this eveing. It will be the first time they've ever played against each other since becoming independent countries and there's obviously still a lot of tension in the area from the civil war that ripped the countries apart. On top of that, in Mihajlovic and Stimac, they have two managers who grew up together, but ended up despising each other. Mihajlovic has accused Stimac of wishing death upon his family when they played against each other back in 1991 ("I hope our guys kill your entire family in Borovo.") and has said that Stimac is the only person he's ever wanted to kill. While Stimac is quoted saying "My only regret is not being able to fight in the war. But if it breaks out again, rest assured I'll be on the frontline."

Plenty of quotes from both managers this week trying to calm things down, there'll be no away fans and the police have said they'll stop the game if there is any "nationalistic chanting".

Should be a hell of a watch whatever happens.

Edit: Oh yeah, and the poor ref who has to keep control of all this; Cuneyt Cakir the Turkish ref who sent off Nani the other week. Good luck with that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Spot on. Wes is superior in terms of technique and creativity in comparison to most of Ireland's squad but he hardly ever gets a look in. If two seasons of consistently good performances at premier league level isn't enough to get you a run of games (as a starter) for a mediocre Ireland squad then I don't know what is.


He's superior to all them, which may actually be the problem. Under Trap we'll never play the style that will suit a good footballer like Hoolahan, it's a shame he's only really broke onto the scene so late in his career. Back in around 2002-2006 when we actually had some attacking talent we were crying out for a player like Wes.

Hopefully when Trap finally fucks off and runs for Pope we can start developing a side that can incorporate such player. James McCarthy having the same problem, too much talent, not enough GRIT.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bets for tonight:

Montenegro
Greece
Austria

£5 returns £34.53.

-

Belgium
Croatia

£5 returns £14.39

-

Czech Republic v Denmark
Hungary v Romania
Poland v Ukraine
Sweden v Ireland
Scotland v Wales

BTS

£5 returns £154.35

-

Germany
Belgium
Sweden

£5 returns £20

COME ONNNNN


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gone for HT bets for some value.

Holland
Germany
Turkey
Spain
Austria
France

All to be winning at HT. Gone for 6 5-Fold bets at £5 line. Returns £125 if they all win. If one team screws up I'll get close to £20 so I'll only be £10 down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anybody looking for any safer bets, Paddy Power have a couple of specials refunds on.

If you bet on the Sweden vs R.O.I match and your bet flops but Zlatan scores the last goal then they refund the bet.

If you do a five team both to score and one game lets you down then they refund that too.

EDIT: Croatia 2-0 up at HT :hb need Belgium to win now to get me £15 to start the day. 

I also put 10p on San Marino, returns £10 :lmao no harm if that doesn't come in.

Also gone for Rooney anytime 4-0, just £3 on that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some clowns's put £118 on San Marino to win @ 80/1.:lmao

Even if they legit had an outside chance, why bet so much? For £10 you win £800 and you can write that off, but £118? Seriously? Greedy & stupid! Is Liam Ridgewell wiping his arse with those notes again? Why £118 exactly too? Why not £115 or £120? Bizarre.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ah! Right.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Got an 'Elevenfold' on for the World Cup Qualifiers, looking forward to the night of football, watching the Scotland game, and the scores generally, should/could be fun, .


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Whelan out and McCarthy in (Y)
Brady out and Walters in  (N)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Germany take the lead :hb

2-0.

That game is wrapped up, so should Croatia.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

FAO Croatia and Serbia:






Poor game, total let down.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Spain's going down today, just sayin'


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody hope not, I've got them on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

San Marino :lmao

Baines :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AOC

master of scoring against san marino


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it just me or does Walker seem to be falling over quite a bit? The match is quite boring, I've lost count of the corners we've had now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That wasnt offside

DAMN YOU FIFA AND YOUR ENGLAND HATRED

:blatter


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Finland just scored to make it Spain 1-1 Finland.

END OF AN ERA?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Suck on that Spain :brock Now let's get another one ok?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Humongous D with a goal now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wonder if the lad who bet £118 on SM is crying in to his beer yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

England :bron2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain can't beat Finland at home :wilkins*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The minute England face a half decent team in a competitive game, they'll get dominated again, so i wouldn't get excited because they can beat the worst team in the world...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Will take that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> The minute England face a half decent team in a competitive game, they'll get dominated again, so i wouldn't get excited because they can beat the worst team in the world...


Lol of course, everyone already knows that.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> The minute England face a half decent team in a competitive game, they'll get dominated again, so i wouldn't get excited because they can beat the worst team in the world...


Who the hell is getting excited?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Who the hell is getting excited?


The media probably


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Not even the English media gets excited after beating San Marino


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Not even the English media gets excited after beating San Marino


We'll see. They love to over-hype England whenever they can.

Saying how they got a great chance in tournaments, and then they proceeded to get dominated E.G Italy, and Germany :lol

Same thing is going to happen in 2014


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Paul Green









I somehow managed to fall asleep and missed Paul Green single-handedly shackle Zlatan and the Swedish attack and come away with a scoreless draw.

And I missed :sturridge score the goal that put England out of reach of a San Marino fightback.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> We'll see. They love to over-hype England whenever they can.
> 
> Saying how they got a great chance in tournaments, and then they proceeded to get dominated E.G Italy, and Germany :lol
> 
> Same thing is going to happen in 2014


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/4587073/England-5-0-San-Marino-Match-report-pictures-video-highlights.html

Here. The Sun admiting it the first San Marino game was an nonsense game and that Poland will be a match England shouldn't take lightly. The Sun... Also nobody expected anything at the Euros and nobody expects us to win the World Cup. Stop with the outdated views and join us in 2013 please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great game great performance great goals, awesome stuff all round. I believe based on this game alone that we are in with a really good shot at winning the world cup :redknapp

Guy in the bar I was watching it haad a tenner on England winning 12-0 at 350-1, thought when that last goal went in he was gonna get it :jordan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't mind nazzac, he's basically the opposite of what he's trying to point out. He always rags on England, as well as the Premier League for that matter. One of the poorer posters in this section.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> Don't mind nazzac, he's basically the opposite of what he's trying to point out. He always rags on England, as well as the Premier League for that matter. One of the poorer posters in this section.


:bron4 Let it begin


Germany has bright future AS ALWAYS; Draxler, Götze, Reus, Kroos, Hummels etc. Congratz on this win also.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland are a joke. Losing to wales :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Scotland are a joke. Losing to wales :lol


Agreed.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, but albeit with a dubious sending off and penalty, though not good enough.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

ROUSEY said:


> If you bet on the Sweden vs R.O.I match and your bet *flops* but *Zlatan* scores the last goal then they refund the bet.


:ibra



SN0WMAN said:


> Who the hell is getting excited?


Hodgson certainly seemed to wank himself silly at 2-0 :woy


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What a strike :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> What a strike :suarez1


That lasted long.

Gutted. Have a tenner on Uruguay.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

https://twitter.com/sanmarinofa










Ripped into ITV the entire game :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I always piss on Ingerland whenever i can and i'm english :evra

Mainly due to the FA and neanderthal match going pricks with their shit chants and the stupid band.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac seems hell bent on putting down anything English. I'm just waiting for him to start hating on his team Chelsea. The process has already started as he's jumped on the hipster team, Dortmund who play in the hipster league.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Osman was terrible for england


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't see why anyone shouldn't support our national team, if they're from this country. I favour United much more than England but I still want to see England do well. At times I like to shit on the team but I'll always want them to impress. 

It's fair enough not liking the FA and those in charge but the team represents something else - when there's a big tournament on, especially a World Cup, it brings a national atmosphere that is rarely matched. To dislike England and the Premier League like nazzac does - due to him not liking the hype it gets??? - is a shite reason.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> nazzac seems hell bent on putting down anything English. I'm just waiting for him to start hating on his team Chelsea. The process has already started as he's jumped on the hipster team, Dortmund who play in the hipster league.


Can Bundesliga really be described as a Hipester League these days? I think Ligue 1 is the new hipster league now and if Dortund progress any further in the CL then I think that'll be too mainstream for them to be considered a Hipster club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I just don't care for England.

I only watch them to see how the Everton lads do, if none of them play then I'll watch it for the sake of having something to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> I don't see why anyone shouldn't support our national team, if they're from this country. I favour United much more than England but I still want to see England do well. At times I like to shit on the team but I'll always want them to impress.
> 
> It's fair enough not liking the FA and those in charge but the team represents something else - when there's a big tournament on, especially a World Cup, it brings a national atmosphere that is rarely matched. To dislike England and the Premier League like nazzac does - due to him not liking the hype it gets??? - is a shite reason.



Just never or can't get excited about international football whatsoever, like mozza said i watch bigger games and like to see how united players get on or also like he said i'll watch if fuck all else to do but it's always last resort.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't have a problem with not being bothered about your national team. But when you go out of your way to hate on them, then I think you're just doing it because it's the _cool_ thing to do in hating your country's team.

Like his (nazzac's) post in here was just daft. Had their been jubilation then fair enough. But when even the media aren't getting excited, you know no one really else it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Agree with what joel is saying but i'd like to think i don't go out of my way to hate england but if it comes across that way on here i could see why.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The media, even at the worst of times, don't over glorify England when things are going good, anymore than they over criticize when things go badly.

It's all pretty hilarious actually.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Pre that 4/1 Germany game English Media was all about the hype. 


Been fairly dead ever since imo.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

BANKSY said:


> Pre that 4/1 Germany game English Media was all about the hype.
> 
> 
> Been fairly dead ever since imo.


They were showing signs of there old selfs after we got out of the group stages in the Euro's. Luckily Italy put us out before they really shot there load.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The old half decent team in the knockout round usual does England.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spectacular, but it's just Venenzuela and it's not like I don't remember that 6-1. Never mind, Higuian continues to be a beast at international level. Finally, it seems somebody worthy enough to replace Batistuta. Can't wait for Bolivia. It's amazing how at club level, you have Aguero ahead of Higuain, but at international level--Higuain is as influential as Messi.

I won't get too excited though because it's becoming a trend for Argentina to boss these qualifiers and lose when it matters the most.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

haribo said:


> https://twitter.com/sanmarinofa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

On a related note I couldn't help but laugh reading a BBC report on the game where they referred to them simply as "the minnows" at every opportunity :lol


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL Spain. LOL Portugal (Y)


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

guys pulled a miracle last night against Spain, really have to give some credit. El Pukki


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Don't mind nazzac, he's basically the opposite of what he's trying to point out. He always rags on England, as well as the Premier League for that matter. One of the poorer posters in this section.


Because i have a different opinion to you? If everyone had the same opinions then the world would be a boring place.

If that makes me a poor poster, then fine. I don't really give a shit tbh



Joel said:


> nazzac seems hell bent on putting down anything English. I'm just waiting for him to start hating on his team Chelsea. The process has already started as he's jumped on the hipster team, Dortmund who play in the hipster league.


I like the way Dortmund play football, and the players who play for that club. What is wrong with that?

And i don't put down everything english. I just don't buy into the hype about english football.



Vader13 said:


> I don't see why anyone shouldn't support our national team, if they're from this country. I favour United much more than England but I still want to see England do well. At times I like to shit on the team but I'll always want them to impress.
> 
> It's fair enough not liking the FA and those in charge but the team represents something else - when there's a big tournament on, especially a World Cup, it brings a national atmosphere that is rarely matched. To dislike England and the Premier League like nazzac does - due to him not liking the hype it gets??? - is a shite reason.


I don't dislike the PL, i just find it really over-rated. However i don't really watch it, because i prefer other leagues such as The Bundesliga, La Liga, and Serie A.

However, i don't find England entertaining to watch at all. If the national football team starts playing entertaining football in my eyes, then i might actualy start to like them. But they don't entertain me, and in the end football is a form of entertainment.

My original post was sarcastic, but i guess i should have made that clearer. It's hilarious to see so many people take it so seriously tbh. It was a piss take on how excited people often get about the national side :lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate the 'it was sarcasm durrrrr' excuse people come up with when they're wrong.

Anyways due to postponement NI have to wait until June now to be fisted by Russia.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> I hate the 'it was sarcasm durrrrr' excuse people come up with when they're wrong.


The point about getting excited over a San Marino win was sarcasm though. But the point of the media getting over excited about england still stands.

I know that even they aren't stupid enough to get excited over a win against San Marino. But they love to get excited about England's young players, and chances in tournaments.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

As every countries media does when it arrives to tournament time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> As every countries media does when it arrives to tournament time.


I don't really pay attention to other media tbh.

It's just funny when they say england are one of the favourites before the tournament, and then they go out at roughly the same stage every time.

World Cup 2010 was really bad for the over-hyping.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> I don't really pay attention to other media tbh.
> 
> It's just funny when they say england are one of the favourites before the tournament, and then they go out at roughly the same stage every time.
> 
> World Cup 2010 was really bad for the over-hyping.


_*sigh*_ Do you still read newspapers from 2010? Do you still think it is 2010? Times have changed. The 'golden generation' died out after 4 - 1 and newspapers have moved on. Optimism has turned to pessimism. There were media outlets who didn't think we'd get out of the group stage in 2012 and none of the media will look passed Spain/Brazil/Argentina/Germany in 2014. Even 2016 you won't see it because outside of Wilshire/OX/Sterling, there are no other talents the media are getting excited about. Come join us in 2013 please.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There's more to the media than newspapers you know. Newspapers aren't as bad, it's mainly the TV that do the overhyping, especially with the players.

ITV in particular


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I like the way Dortmund play football, and the players who play for that club. What is wrong with that?
> 
> And i don't put down everything english. I just don't buy into the hype about english football.


I like the way Dortmund play too. Doesn't mean I'm going to pretend to be a supporter of them and hop on their "kool kids" bandwagon.

I guess I will always have a bone to pick with you on this matter, as you claimed to support Chelsea (the club I support), but as soon as it went to shit this season, you put your entire focus on the cool to like team, Dortmund. Probably thinking it's rare to like them; it's not. Most people in these threads were hyping them since 2011. No doubt if Dortmund go to shit, you'll stop talking about them too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I like the way Dortmund play too. Doesn't mean I'm going to pretend to be a supporter of them and hop on their "kool kids" bandwagon.
> 
> I guess I will always have a bone to pick with you on this matter, as you claimed to support Chelsea (the club I support), but as soon as it went to shit this season, you put your entire focus on the cool to like team, Dortmund. Probably thinking it's rare to like them; it's not. Most people in these threads were hyping them since 2011. No doubt if Dortmund go to shit, you'll stop talking about them too.


Wrong. I've liked Dortmund for a while now, and they've been my Bundesliga team for a while . But since i've put more focus on the Bundesliga, i've followed Dortmund more. If BVB go to shit, then i'll continue to follow them. It's not my fault that BVB are a very well liked team.

And I haven't stopped liking Chelsea. I just don't follow the PL much anymore because i prefer the Bundesliga. I still want Chelsea to do well and i watch them whenever i can. They are still the English team i support, and always will be. 

I am allowed to like/support 2 teams. They play in different leagues and will only meet on rare occasion, so i don't see whats wrong with it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Never knew someone could care about the media so much...

The English media have always 'overhyped' their own country, then when they loss, they shit on them. It's a lovely cycle. Still, that San Marino game was pretty boring,, and we won 8-0!!!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Who do you support when they do play?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I didn't see any Dortmund mentions from you last season at all, but I saw you getting excited over the CL win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant wait for the circus here when scotty mac finally scores.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Who do you support when they do play?


Depends really.



Joel said:


> I didn't see any Dortmund mentions from you last season at all, but I saw you getting excited over the CL win.


I didn't post much last season.

And, just because there wasn't any mentions doesn't mean i didn't like them last season. Last season was when i started to follow the Bundesliga more, and started to like Dortmund.

If you don't like that fact that i like 2 teams, then thats fair enough. A lot of people i know in person feel the same. But it doesn't bother me. I like who i like.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> *Wrong. I've liked Dortmund for a while now, and they've been my Bundesliga team for a while .* But since i've put more focus on the Bundesliga, i've followed Dortmund more. If BVB go to shit, then i'll continue to follow them. It's not my fault that BVB are a very well liked team.
> 
> And I haven't stopped liking Chelsea. I just don't follow the PL much anymore because i prefer the Bundesliga. I still want Chelsea to do well and i watch them whenever i can. They are still the English team i support, and always will be.
> 
> I am allowed to like/support 2 teams. They play in different leagues and will only meet on rare occasion, so i don't see whats wrong with it.





nazzac said:


> I didn't post much last season.
> 
> And, just because there wasn't any mentions doesn't mean i didn't like them last season. *Last season was when i started to follow the Bundesliga more, and started to like Dortmund.*
> 
> If you don't like that fact that i like 2 teams, then thats fair enough. A lot of people i know in person feel the same. But it doesn't bother me. I like who i like.


:StephenA2

If you like two teams, then you like two teams. But I am just saying that to me, it seems you "support" Dortmund because it's the cool thing to do and because Chelsea have stunk up the joint this season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So you grew up a Chelsea fan, only lately you begin to follow BVB and it would depend?

Definition of a shit fan right there.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

The thing with Nazzac is that he looks at football differently to probably anyone else in this thread (I *think *Henry Hill is the same). He looks at how entertaining the sport is. Good football he watches, bad football he doesn't. For the rest of us there is a love for your team. Man Utd can play like shit but I'll still watch them. Same with Joel/Chelsea, ROUSEY/Everton etc... I don't think he has the emotional attachment the rest of us do which in my personal opinion is not what football is about.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> If you like two teams, then you like two teams. But I am just saying that to me, it seems you like Dortmund because it's the cool thing to do.


Well the start of last season seems a while to me

And i'm not liking Dortmund because it's a cool thing to do. I like them because of the football they play, the players, and also how they run.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Decided to become a Real Madrid fan today because I love the counter attacking style of football they play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fair point, *SN0WMAN*. That may be the reason.

Sorry *nazzac*, I edited my post during the time you replied. Do you actually support Dortmund.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> Decided to become a Real Madrid fan today because I love the counter attacking style of football they play.


But they don't GOAT like Barcelona...?!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> The thing with Nazzac is that he looks at football differently to probably anyone else in this thread (I *think *Henry Hill is the same). He looks at how entertaining the sport is. Good football he watches, bad football he doesn't. For the rest of us there is a love for your team. Man Utd can play like shit but I'll still watch them. Same with Joel/Chelsea, ROUSEY/Everton etc... I don't think he has the emotional attachment the rest of us do which in my personal opinion is not what football is about.


I've changed as i've grown older tbh. When i was younger it was all about Chelsea, and nothing else really. But as i've grown older i have come to appreciate football as an art and a form of entertainment a lot more and my view on the sport has changed.

End of the day, sport is a form of entertainment. I watch football because it entertains me you know. I do have passion for Chelsea and Dortmund. I'm a nervous wreck when they play big matches especially during the shootout in the CL final last season. Watching sport and discussing it is a lot better when you have a team or person you follow i know.

And i've watched plenty of plenty of matches involving Chelsea, and Dortmund where they have played terrible, and lost. Dortmund lost 4-1 at home to Hamburg not too long a go for example. Chelsea have had plenty of terrible performances i have sat through. I mean their performances in the Europa league haven't been good at all but i still sat through the whole 90 minutes.

I might not be as passionate as a lot of people on here, but thats just me i suppose. It also doesn't make anyones opinion matter less important than others.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> So you grew up a Chelsea fan, only lately you begin to follow BVB and it would depend?
> 
> Definition of a shit fan right there.


Depends on the situation though. I think you misunderstood.

For example, if Chelsea got placed in a CL group with Dortmund and faced them in the last fixture of the Group stages. Chelsea are already through as group winners, and BVB are fighting for 2nd place, then i would want BVB to win. If it was the other way around, i would want Chelsea to win.

If they met in a cup final, then i would root for Chelsea but i would still be happy if Dortmund won. No lose situation really.

If they met in a friendly then i wouldn't care.

With the chances of them facing each other being quite slim, then i don't think it matters much that i support both.

And to reply to your edited post Joel. Chelsea have more of a chance at winning a trophy this season than Dortmund. They may have looked poor, but Chelsea are doing better in the league this season and are still in with a fair shout at winning 2 trophys.



EGame said:


> Decided to become a Real Madrid fan today because I love the counter attacking style of football they play.


There's a difference between supporting 2 teams from different leagues and 2 teams from the same league, especially when they are main rivals.

*I know you were joking, but the point still stands


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel is just mad becuse Nzzac found a better team to watch than Chelsea.

Also apparently the England fans away at San Marino were abusing Rio. Disgraceful. I'm willing to bet at least half of those were racists even if the abuse wasn't necessarily racist in nature.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I was just told Egypt beat Switzerland 10-0.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> I was just told Egypt beat Switzerland 10-0.


Swaziland


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SN0WMAN said:


> Swaziland


Switzerland


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Depends on the situation though. I think you misunderstood.
> 
> For example, if Chelsea got placed in a CL group with Dortmund and faced them in the last fixture of the Group stages. Chelsea are already through as group winners, and BVB are fighting for 2nd place, then i would want BVB to win. If it was the other way around, i would want Chelsea to win.
> 
> ...


That sounds like you don't actually support either team, but have found two teams in Chelesa and Dortmund that have something you enjoy; be it their style of play or an individual player.

When you support a team you support a team. There is no weighing up pros and cons of a result and there is no other team in another league. A loss hurts and puts a huge dampener on the days until the next game.

Nothing wrong with being a casual follower of Dortmund if they've taken your fancy; I follow the Boston Yankees in the same manner. Gooooooooo team.



Gandhi said:


> I was just told Egypt beat Switzerland 10-0.





SN0WMAN said:


> Swaziland


:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alba is now injured because of these stupid internationals.

International football rustles my jimmies like no other. Fuck everything.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> Swaziland


Just googled it,Yeah my bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spain and french u/17's out of qualifying for uefa finals, pozo scored 2 in a 2-1 win over belgium, france lost to croatia 1-0 with croatia not having a shot on target.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't know if anyone else saw it but on Soccer Saturday Vidiprinter it came up:

*FT:* Milton Keynes Dons 1-0 Gabon

:lmao

They had a chuckle too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> Joel is just mad becuse Nzzac found a better team to watch than Chelsea.
> 
> Also apparently the England fans away at San Marino were abusing Rio. Disgraceful. I'm willing to bet at least half of those were racists even if the abuse wasn't necessarily racist in nature.


Heh heh. got a chuckle out of that

also that 2nd part isnt necessarily true. you dont have to dislike black people to find Rio Ferdinand a wanker


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Alba is now injured because of these stupid internationals.
> 
> *International football rustles my jimmies like no other. Fuck everything.*


A fucking men.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Only true piss poor posters manage to make themselves look worse even after trying to justify why they post like they do. Congrats Nazzac, you're almost as bad as the 12 year old AC Milan fans we used to have here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nitromalta was brilliant his posts and anti english stuff always entertained me, posters like him are needed.

Forza Milan.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah to be fair to them they were genuinely kids and from a different country. They aren't as mongy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Only true piss poor posters manage to make themselves look worse even after trying to justify why they post like they do. Congrats Nazzac, you're almost as bad as the 12 year old AC Milan fans we used to have here.


What? Explain how i made it worse so i know where you are coming from here.

I post like i do, because they are my opinions. If you don't like them or me, then fine. I don't give a shit what you think tbh. Why should i care what some guy i've never met thinks about me or my posting?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm saying your opinions are terrible.

You made yourself look worse with the (paraphrasing here) 'I've always followed Dortmund' shit, which was after you stated 'got into the bundesliga, and dortmund, last season'. So you're either a liar or have no idea what you're on about.

I presume the latter.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wont deny it, i got into Dortmund last season

joel is right though to be fair, hipster team in a hipster league

the ligue 1 cant be the hipster league because nobody even wants to pretend they follow that crap


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's the kit. Black & Yellow :khalifa

I tried to buy one but then i saw the price of them.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ligue 1 is all the range now Beckham has gone there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> It's the kit. Black & Yellow :khalifa
> 
> I tried to buy one but then i saw the price of them.


I got a jacket with my initials on it

I never it take it off, so fricking cool


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked Dortmund in the ROSICKY days.

They've actually always been my favorite German team.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> I'm saying your opinions are terrible.
> 
> You made yourself look worse with the (paraphrasing here) 'I've always followed Dortmund' shit, which was after you stated 'got into the bundesliga, and dortmund, last season'. So you're either a liar or have no idea what you're on about.
> 
> I presume the latter.


I never said i've always supported Dortmund. I said that i've followed them for a while, meaning at the beggining of last season.

So you say i have no idea what i'm on about when you just tried quoting me on something i didn't say :lol

You don't agree with my opinions, so that makes them terrible? Well if my opinions are terrible then so are yours, because your opinions are no more relevant than mine and vice versa. It's an OPINION, and i'm entitled to my own opinion just like you are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Where in that statement did I say you supported them? We'll add reading to the list of things you're useless at. You clearly stated that you've liked them for a while when questioned on the fact that you're only FOLLOWING them now they're good and Chelsea are struggling - then say you've followed them for just a season or so. So I'm guessing you hopped on the Chelsea bandwagon during the Mourinho days, came off it again when he fucked off then came back on it again just in time for the CL win. Dortmund just happens to be your stop-gap in between.

I don't agree with your opinions because they're terrible, no other reason. Considering I'm talking about you, my opinion is pretty relevant given that you are the topic of conversation. We'll add general common sense to that list of stupidity too.

Opinions are like arseholes, everyone's got them but yours has a lot more shit in it than mine does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't mind people liking different teams. I don't even mind "following" other teams. But when you do it at the expense of the team you claim to support, which you clearly have *nazzac*, then I can't respect you as a supporter. Your reasons for "supporting" them is laughable too. Because you like the way they play? If you was new to the sport and had no team, you could get away with that, but fucks sake nazzac, you've been watching football and been a Chelsea fan for a long time.

I like Dortmund too. You liked them from last season? I liked them from before that, mostly because of the fantastic atmosphere their fans generate in the brilliant Westfalenstadion. But you won't see me claiming to be a Dortmund supporter and saying that I'd be happy if they beat Chelsea in a cup final. 

I'm struggling to understand this. I need to stop. Not everyone is the same as me. You probably see things different than me. I can't understand or respect this vision, but I can just try and... I want to say accept, but that isn't the word. I dunno. I'll look forward to your posts in the Tennis Thread I guess.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I like Dortmund too, similarly to how I like Bayern (i liked german football since the oliver kahn days, sue me) but when the chips were down and it was a cup final, its chelsea or bust

Supporting any team over chelsea in any match is unthinkable


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Understand this. I HAVEN'T stopped supporting Chelsea, okay. I haven't said fuck off to Chelsea, and jumped on BVB. i can understand why you think that Joel, but it's not the truth. I started to support Chelsea in the 02-03 season and i still do. I still watch Chelsea in the Premier League despite me not following that league much anymore. Chelsea are still my number 1 team, okay. 1. Chelsea 2. Dortmund 3. Halifax Town (my local)and thats how it is. If you don't like it, then fair enough. It doesn't bother me either way. I believe your thinking this because i don't post in the PL topic, whilst i post a lot in the other leagues topic. Thats because i follow the Bundesliga more than the PL.

I started to like German football, and that is the league i follow most. I started to like Dortmund, and i follow, support, (whatever) them in the Bundesliga. If they met Chelsea then i would root for Chelsea unless Dortmund needed to win and Chelsea didn't (like in that scenerio that i posted earlier). 

If you don't believe me, then okay. But i know myself, and i know which teams i like. And i believe you may have been looking for the phrase 'put up with it' rather than accept it Joel, but maybe i'm wrong. I don't want to fall out with you over this because your a great poster yourself, so i'm happy to agree to disagree on this one, okay?

Now, Vader13. You seem to have a problem with me, and quite frankly i couldn't give a shit. I didn't even know you as a poster until your attempt at insulting me earlier in this thread. You are making a load of assumptions about me that are quite frankly not true, and seem a little butthurt over my comment about England. I don't care if you disagree with my opinions, because that's your choice, but don't start acting like your opinion is correct because it isn't any more correct than mine. If you want to continue having a go at me and calling my opinions shit, then go ahead. But i guess i'm going to be the one to take the moral high ground here.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The only Borussia I care about is MONCHENGLADBACH


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

More posts about Nazzac than the actual International matches. 

Fuck Internationals, next weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not going to start hating you for it or anything, nazzac. I probably won't ever understand it, but whatever.

Yes, DwayneAustin, this international break needs to end. It's even made me miss Rafa ffs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Using 'butthurt' as a point makes you worse than scum. I have a problem with morons and if I'm seeing stupid shit then I'm going to say something. The moral high ground seems to be the wrong one.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> The only Borussia I care about is MONCHENGLADBACH


This man knows the score


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else see the USA vs Costa Rica game yesterday?


























EDIT: Sorry for stretching the page.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Smart by the States to have the game in Denver seeing as how most Costa Ricans don't even know what snow means.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck Internationals, next weekend can't come soon enough.


This. I hate these International breaks


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going to defend nazzac here. There are no rules to supporting football. Stop being elitist pricks trying to dictate what makes real fan. Also, he actually understands football unlike most of this forum. Deal with it.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> Joel is just mad becuse Nzzac found a better team to watch than Chelsea.
> 
> Also apparently the England fans away at San Marino were abusing Rio. Disgraceful. I'm willing to bet at least half of those were racists even if the abuse wasn't necessarily racist in nature.


was is it with you and racism? 

and they were abusing him because of how much of a cunt he has been towards the England team - if a white player had done something similar they would get it too but as rio is such a loud mouth wanker most of the time he is fair game for abuse


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stadhart said:


> and they were abusing him because of how much of a cunt he has been towards the England team -


yeah because England and the FA have been so good to Ferdinand in the past


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Sleeper said:


> I'm going to defend nazzac here. There are no rules to supporting football. Stop being elitist pricks trying to dictate what makes real fan. Also, he actually understands football unlike most of this forum. Deal with it.


This was a bad post. You tell us there are no rules to supporting football which is fine but it works both. Some watch for the love of their team, some watch because of their love for the sport. Let's say all the teams I like are out (Dortmund are still in) and I say there are no intresting games for me left. You can guarantee Nazzac will come in and say 'but Dortmund are still playing, why would you say that when Dortmund still play'. Basically it doesn't work both ways with him. You either see it from his point of view or you are wrong. ELITIST!

Also Nazzac has poor reading comprehension skills, poor judgement and comes off as a little _simple_. He's not the worst in the football threads but he does not understand football. The only reason you have said this at all is because of some fued you seem to have with Joel which clouds your judgement. You nothing of football if you can't even read a post about football on a forum objectively.



Stadhart said:


> was is it with you and racism?
> 
> and they were abusing him because of how much of a cunt he has been towards the England team - if a white player had done something similar they would get it too but as rio is such a loud mouth wanker most of the time he is fair game for abuse


I'm a Bananas mark so I don't mind his racist gimmick but he is using the wrong term. Xenophobia would be better. The English media has a habit to over exaggerate how good an English player is (SWP ever being considered anything more than crap is one example) and they then put down similar foreign players. Also that isn't the reason we were having a go at Nazzac.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

united_07 said:


> yeah because England and the FA have been so good to Ferdinand in the past


couldn't care less - Terry should have been in the squad over him which is why rio was dropped in the first place as they couldn't play together for obvious reasons

ferdinand is a total knob anyway and one of football's idiots so I'm glad he will never put on an England shirt again (well I'd be surprised if he ever does)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> This was a bad post. You tell us there are no rules to supporting football which is fine but it works both. Some watch for the love of their team, some watch because of their love for the sport. Let's say all the teams I like are out (Dortmund are still in) and I say there are no intresting games for me left. You can guarantee Nazzac will come in and say 'but Dortmund are still playing, why would you say that when Dortmund still play'. Basically it doesn't work both ways with him. You either see it from his point of view or you are wrong. ELITIST!
> 
> Also Nazzac has poor reading comprehension skills, poor judgement and comes off as a little _simple_. He's not the worst in the football threads but he does not understand football. The only reason you have said this at all is because of some fued you seem to have with Joel which clouds your judgement. You nothing of football if you can't even read a post about football on a forum objectively.
> 
> ...


how dare you


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Stadhart said:


> couldn't care less - Terry should have been in the squad over him which is why rio was dropped in the first place as they couldn't play together for obvious reasons
> 
> ferdinand is a total knob anyway and one of football's idiots so I'm glad he will never put on an England shirt again (well I'd be surprised if he ever does)


You don't know anything about football. Also the only reason why Terry was picked over Ferdinand was because the choice wasn't Terry or Ferdinand, it was Terry AND Cole or Ferdinand.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

SN0WMAN said:


> You don't know anything about football. Also the only reason why Terry was picked over Ferdinand was because the choice wasn't Terry or Ferdinand, it was Terry AND Cole or Ferdinand.


Terry is clearly the better player plus he was the captain 

and the only reason rio's name has been mentioned is due to injuries and that he has had been on a decent run of form recently when he has been looking past it for a while now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Stadhart said:


> was is it with you and racism?
> 
> and they were abusing him because of how much of a cunt he has been towards the England team - if a white player had done something similar they would get it too but as rio is such a loud mouth wanker most of the time he is fair game for abuse


Rio has been treated shockingly by the national team that he's served so well over the years. Also, I doubt whether a white player would have gotten the same abuse. We all know what the 'passionate' England fans are like. They're the BNP supporting 'No Surrender' skinhead mob. Basically racists that know better than to say certain words so no one actually thinks they're racists. I have no doubt that those fans booing Rio were racists. Just look at other players targeted by England boo boys in the past. Ashley Cole recently got stick when he made a mistake against Kazakhstan. Okay, he's not the nicest guy in the World, but to be booed for making a mistake in a game in which your team is resoundingly winning is ridiculous. Even more so when you consider he's probably your best player. The only motivating factor in fans booing Cole then was racism. If you go further back too, John Barnes and Carlton Palmer were victims of racially motivated jeers. I can't think of any more recent examples but I'm sure there will have been other incidents where perhaps the booing wasn't quite so loud. The likes of Emile Heskey, and Owen Hargreaves (Canadian) were unpopular among fans too, which I suspect much of which was racially motivated.

And let's not forget the whole crux of the Ferdinand issue has to do specifically when John Terry being preferred to him. And now Terry has retired isn't there, apparently Rio is welcome back. The whole thing is just disgraceful, and Rio has every right to turn his back on England after that appalling episode.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stadhart said:


> Terry is clearly the better player plus he was the captain
> 
> and the only reason rio's name has been mentioned is due to injuries and that he has had been on a decent run of form recently when he has been looking past it for a while now


:lmao :lmao :lmao

ferdinand has easily been the best centre back in the premier league of the past 10 years, rio is 2 years older and still looks a better player than Terry


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> Rio has been treated shockingly by the national team that he's served so well over the years. Also, I doubt whether a white player would have gotten the same abuse. We all know what the 'passionate' England fans are like. They're the BNP supporting 'No Surrender' skinhead mob. Basically racists that know better than to say certain words so no one actually thinks they're racists. I have no doubt that those fans booing Rio were racists. Just look at other players targeted by England boo boys in the past. Ashley Cole recently got stick when he made a mistake against Kazakhstan. Okay, he's not the nicest guy in the World, but to be booed for making a mistake in a game in which your team is resoundingly winning is ridiculous. Even more so when you consider he's probably your best player. The only motivating factor in fans booing Cole then was racism. If you go further back too, John Barnes and Carlton Palmer were victims of racially motivated jeers. I can't think of any more recent examples but I'm sure there will have been other incidents where perhaps the booing wasn't quite so loud. The likes of Emile Heskey, and Owen Hargreaves (Canadian) were unpopular among fans too, which I suspect much of which was racially motivated.
> 
> And let's not forget the whole crux of the Ferdinand issue has to do specifically when John Terry being preferred to him. And now Terry has retired isn't there, apparently Rio is welcome back. The whole thing is just disgraceful, and Rio has every right to turn his back on England after that appalling episode.


why do I get the impression you see racism under your bed?

who is the player who has gotten the worst abuse of any England player in recent memory....David Beckham and he is white and then add in David Bentley and that all the 2008 squad got booed when we didn't qualify for the euros

I do England home and aboard and will be there tomorrow and I hate to burst your bubble but not everyone is a knuckle dragging racist plus black people follow England and I was chatting to one in Poland after the game got called off so we aren't all nazis


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> Rio has been treated shockingly by the national team that he's served so well over the years. Also, I doubt whether a white player would have gotten the same abuse. We all know what the 'passionate' England fans are like. They're the BNP supporting 'No Surrender' skinhead mob. Basically racists that know better than to say certain words so no one actually thinks they're racists. I have no doubt that those fans booing Rio were racists. Just look at other players targeted by England boo boys in the past. Ashley Cole recently got stick when he made a mistake against Kazakhstan. Okay, he's not the nicest guy in the World, but to be booed for making a mistake in a game in which your team is resoundingly winning is ridiculous. Even more so when you consider he's probably your best player. The only motivating factor in fans booing Cole then was racism. If you go further back too, John Barnes and Carlton Palmer were victims of racially motivated jeers. I can't think of any more recent examples but I'm sure there will have been other incidents where perhaps the booing wasn't quite so loud. The likes of Emile Heskey, and Owen Hargreaves (Canadian) were unpopular among fans too, which I suspect much of which was racially motivated.


You forgot David James in all that


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Good spot.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> Rio has been treated shockingly by the national team that he's served so well over the years. Also, I doubt whether a white player would have gotten the same abuse. We all know what the 'passionate' England fans are like. They're the BNP supporting 'No Surrender' skinhead mob. Basically racists that know better than to say certain words so no one actually thinks they're racists. I have no doubt that those fans booing Rio were racists. Just look at other players targeted by England boo boys in the past. Ashley Cole recently got stick when he made a mistake against Kazakhstan. Okay, he's not the nicest guy in the World, but to be booed for making a mistake in a game in which your team is resoundingly winning is ridiculous. Even more so when you consider he's probably your best player. The only motivating factor in *fans booing Cole then was racism*. If you go further back too, John Barnes and Carlton Palmer were victims of racially motivated jeers. I can't think of any more recent examples but I'm sure there will have been other incidents where perhaps the booing wasn't quite so loud. The likes of Emile Heskey, and Owen Hargreaves (Canadian) were unpopular among fans too, which I suspect much of which was racially motivated.
> 
> And let's not forget the whole crux of the Ferdinand issue has to do specifically when John Terry being preferred to him. And now Terry has retired isn't there, apparently Rio is welcome back. The whole thing is just disgraceful, and Rio has every right to turn his back on England after that appalling episode.


oh and he got booed because Wembley is filled with a lot of Arsenal fans on match days and everyone hates Cole as a rule

the booing is dumb as he has been our only consistant performer over the years but was recently voted player of the year by our racist fans......


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Stadhart said:


> oh and he got booed because Wembley is filled with a lot of Arsenal fans on match days and everyone hates Cole as a rule
> 
> the booing is dumb as he has been our only consistant performer over the years but was recently voted player of the year by our racist fans......


What football team do you support?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

10 bucks on chelsea


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I do England home and aboard and will be there tomorrow and I hate to burst your bubble but not everyone is a knuckle dragging racist plus black people follow England and I was chatting to one in Poland after the game got called off so we aren't all nazis


I never said everyone that follows England is a racist. I have a friend that goes to every home England match and he is not a racist. But even he is willing to admit that there is a nasty element among the England support. The type of mob that will sing '10 German Bombers'. It wouldn't surprise me at all if it were the same people that sing those type of songs that were the ones booing Ferdinand as well. The Beckham booing was silly, but I guess at the time he was the scapegoat for losing in the World Cup. And Bentley's behavior was legitimately outrageous and he deserved the stick he got. Did he not basically say he'd rather go on holiday than play in the U21 tournament? Ferdinand's situation is completely different to the Bentley situation. If Ferdinand is getting booed for turning down England after being discriminated against for having a voice, then why doesn't Foster get booed for turning down England at a much younger age because he didn't want to sit on the bench?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> FAI ‏@FAIreland 29m
> Team v Austria: Forde, Coleman, OShea, Clark, Wilson (Kelly if Wilson injured), Walters, Whelan, McCarthy, McClean, *Sammon*, Long


Ah, I see the prolific Connor Sammon is now ahead of Wes Hoolahan is the pecking order. Gotta stick with dat 4-4-2, God forbid we play 4-5-1 with a threatening, technically gifted player behind the striker, we might end up scoring goals or something. 

Also, fuck the added support he might add to the midfield, a two man midfield which will probably be overrun is what it's all about these days. 

Will still end up 0-0 or maybe even a 1-0 win though, so I probably shouldn't complain.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> This was a bad post. You tell us there are no rules to supporting football which is fine *but it works both*. Some watch for the love of their team, some watch because of their love for the sport. Let's say all the teams I like are out (Dortmund are still in) and I say there are no intresting games for me left. You can guarantee Nazzac will come in and say 'but Dortmund are still playing, why would you say that when Dortmund still play'. Basically it doesn't work both ways with him. You either see it from his point of view or you are wrong. ELITIST!
> 
> Also Nazzac has poor reading comprehension skills, poor judgement and comes off as a little _simple_. He's not the worst in the football threads but he does not understand football. The only reason you have said this at all is because of some fued you seem to have with Joel which clouds your judgement. *You nothing of football* if you can't even read a post about football on a forum objectively.



You have a go at my reading skills when your grammer skills are not exactly brilliant in this post.

But anyway onto the topic at hand. Even though i might come across as an Elitist or soemthing, i don't think other peoples opinions are wrong. I respect other peoples opinions even if i don't agree with them. I just have strong opinions myself, which may lead to me being being too bias or going a little over the top with some of my comments. My opinions may be unpopular to a lot of people, but if everyone had the same opinions, the world would be a boring place. Just because i don't see things the way you do, doesn't mean to say i don't understand football. Nobody's opinion is correct. I just get carried away at times, and i realise that myself.

You could be onto something with the love of the team, love of the sport point. I want to watch good football (in my eyes), no matter where it's from. Whether it would be from Spain, France, England, Germany, Saudi Araba, i doesn't matter. I will still follow competitions and leagues even when the teams i follow/support/like are not involved. However some will only show major interest in competitions their team is competing. For example, a Man City fan might not be interested in the Champions League because their team has been eliminated. That may be you, i don't know, because i don't know you personally. But i know i would still follow the Champions League even if Dortmund are eliminated by Malaga because i like football. If you are one of those who just follows their team's competition, then fine. Sometimes though, i just don't see why people would pass up great matches because their team is involved. Thats all really. 

It just seems my opinion on England has seemed to light a spark under some people. Okay, don't like the way they play football. I find them boring to watch, and often over-rated/over-hyped at times (even though it's not nearly as bad as the WC 2010 build up). But if you disagree, then thats fine by me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> I never said everyone that follows England is a racist. I have a friend that goes to every home England match and he is not a racist. But even he is willing to admit that there is a nasty element among the England support. The type of mob that will sing '10 German Bombers'. It wouldn't surprise me at all if it were the same people that sing those type of songs that were the ones booing Ferdinand as well. The Beckham booing was silly, but I guess at the time he was the scapegoat for losing in the World Cup. And Bentley's behavior was legitimately outrageous and he deserved the stick he got. Did he not basically say he'd rather go on holiday than play in the U21 tournament? Ferdinand's situation is completely different to the Bentley situation. If Ferdinand is getting booed for turning down England after being discriminated against for having a voice, *then why doesn't Foster get booed for turning down England at a much younger age because he didn't want to sit on the bench?*


Probably because no one really cares about him and doesn't play for a big club and the media hype up Joe Hart to be the best goalkeeper the world's ever seen, until recently that is!

The Rio criticism is horrendous and because he's a big name and plays for a big club he's obviously going to get more heat than Foster. I'm positive some England fans aren't even aware Foster's back on the bench too! Regardless of his treatment by the FA over the ironic 'racism' case with Anton & Terry, plus Cole, he dropped out for legitimate reasons Fergie pointed out right away on the Friday morning. At this stage of his career where he wants to play on along with the injuries he's suffered he has to be careful and be on a program like he is. Anyone booing Rio and giving him shit should be ashamed of themselves tbh.

I honestly don't believe there's a racist element too. I also don't believe our supporters are being deliberately racist. There are scumbags in every support, even the Rovers fans that were chanting about Muamba at Bolton recently. When talking about country's supporters being racist, look at Russians with Zenit, Italians constantly fined for racism, Serbia, Spanish notorious for monkey chants at Cole & SWP in just one incident. Our fans when it comes to racism are angels compared to other European nations. You love pointing the figure at the English a hell of a lot but there are other nations who are blatantly racist.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> You have a go at my reading skills when your grammer skills are not exactly brilliant in this post.


:cole1



SN0WMAN said:


> and comes off as a little _simple_.


:hendo5



nazzac said:


> It just seems my opinion on England has seemed to light a spark under some people. Okay, don't like the way they play football. I find them boring to watch, and often over-rated/over-hyped at times (even though it's not nearly as bad as the WC 2010 build up). But if you disagree, then thats fine by me.


Couldn't read the rest as it was truly awful but this is bollocks. Are you confused by you're own posts? 



nazzac said:


> *The minute England face a half decent team in a competitive game, they'll get dominated again, *so i wouldn't get excited because they can beat the worst team in the world...


The bold part no one gives a shit about. It's the second part that has caused the series of arguments against you. It's absolutely moronic.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> Probably because no one really cares about him and doesn't play for a big club and the media hype up Joe Hart to be the best goalkeeper the world's ever seen, until recently that is!
> 
> The Rio criticism is horrendous and because he's a big name and plays for a big club he's obviously going to get more heat than Foster. I'm positive some England fans aren't even aware Foster's back on the bench too! Regardless of his treatment by the FA over the ironic 'racism' case with Anton & Terry, plus Cole, he dropped out for legitimate reasons Fergie pointed out right away on the Friday morning. At this stage of his career where he wants to play on along with the injuries he's suffered he has to be careful and be on a program like he is. Anyone booing Rio and giving him shit should be ashamed of themselves tbh.
> 
> I honestly don't believe there's a racist element too. I also don't believe our supporters are being deliberately racist. There are scumbags in every support, even the Rovers fans that were chanting about Muamba at Bolton recently. When talking about country's supporters being racist, look at Russians with Zenit, Italians constantly fined for racism, Serbia, Spanish notorious for monkey chants at Cole & SWP in just one incident. Our fans when it comes to racism are angels compared to other European nations. You love pointing the figure at the English a hell of a lot but there are other nations who are blatantly racist.


agree with pretty much all of this

but Rio is only getting the stick because of the flight to Doha - that is what has started the abuse


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Stadhart said:


> agree with pretty much all of this
> 
> but Rio is only getting the stick because of the flight to Doha - that is what has started the abuse


What team do you support?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rio plays for United enough said, would any other player not named rooney or beckham if we want to go back further be getting this ammount of stick for not wanting to play in some shite internationals and one was against san fucking marino we could have played under 16's and won that game.

Also terry better than rio :lmao :lmao not at anytime has this been the case.


And pointing out you chatted to some black lad :lol like you needed to make that statement ffs.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Couldn't read the rest as it was truly awful but this is bollocks. Are you confused by you're own posts?
> 
> 
> 
> The bold part no one gives a shit about. It's the second part that has caused the series of arguments against you. It's absolutely moronic.


Well, i tried to explain why i might come across as Elitist, but you don't want to know. But go on, you continue to argue against me, and whist your at it you can give me another red square with the comment 'boring' because i don't care.

And also, Vader13 was really the one who started this Backlash against me, and reffered to other posts i've made about England and the Premier League. I wasn't talking specifically about that one post.

Thinking about it, that comment may have been moronic. I was meant to make a sarcastic point about the media (TV in particular) getting excited about England, but i didn't get that across in the slightest. My bad.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Thinking about it, that comment may have been moronic. I was meant to make a sarcastic point about the media (TV in particular) getting excited about England, but i didn't get that across in the slightest. My bad.







Thats why you made the sarcastic point after everyone started having a go at you. Why didn't you say it before people like Joel were starting to have a go at you? Thats right your making shit up. Look, nobody here likes to watch England. The are fucking shit. They play like shit. This is not a controversal opinion to have and no one will have a go at you for it. It's annoying when you come along out of the blue to make wild assumptions and then try and bring up Germany in EVERY post. Everyone on this forum already knows how good their league and team is. To read the same post over and over again it's BORING! Now please move on.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We finally got there in the end.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Thats why you made the sarcastic point after everyone started having a go at you. Why didn't you say it before people like Joel were starting to have a go at you? Thats right your making shit up. Look, nobody here likes to watch England. The are fucking shit. They play like shit. This is not a controversal opinion to have and no one will have a go at you for it. It's annoying when you come along out of the blue to make wild assumptions and then try and bring up Germany in EVERY post. Everyone on this forum already knows how good their league and team is. To read the same post over and over again it's BORING! Now please move on.


Calm down!

I didn't say it, because i didn't know how unclear it was at the time. Like i said before, My Bad.

Joel had a go at me for a different reason than that comment btw. Thats a seperate argument to the one about England. He was making a point about supporting, not that comment i made but whatever.

And i don't bring up Germany in every post. I didn't even bring Germany up in the post that started all this. I post a lot about the German league because thats the league i follow. It's like telling Premier League fans that they post about PL in every post and thats boring. And a lot of comments you have reffered to as boring in your red rep comments, don't mention anything about Germany being great like you are reffering to here.

If you find my posts boring, then don't read them. Simple.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


>


Him giving me red rep for every post doesn't bother me in the slightest. If thats what he likes to do, fine by me. He can keep on doing it for all i care.

I just think thats what he's reffering to when he says Boring, as he posts that in nearly every rep comment he gives me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've brought it up in three separate posts, it obviously bothers you that someone thinks you're boring. It's hardly the worst thing to be bothered by, considering it'd probably bother most.

I presume he's referring to the fact that you constantly ram how good the German league is down our throats whenever you get the chance. There's nothing wrong with liking German football but there's no need to say that it's amazing at every given opportunity. I love German football, Dortmund are my favourite German team but I only need to compliment them every now and then - I don't need to say the Bundesliga is better or that Dortmund are incredible on a daily basis (that's an exaggeration btw). 

You know full well your media comment wasn't sarcastic at all too, you meant it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> You've brought it up in three separate posts, it obviously bothers you that someone thinks you're boring. It's hardly the worst thing to be bothered by, considering it'd probably bother most.
> 
> I presume he's referring to the fact that you constantly ram how good the German league is down our throats whenever you get the chance. There's nothing wrong with liking German football but there's no need to say that it's amazing at every given opportunity. I love German football, Dortmund are my favourite German team but I only need to compliment them every now and then - I don't need to say the Bundesliga is better or that Dortmund are incredible on a daily basis (that's an exaggeration btw).
> 
> You know full well your media comment wasn't sarcastic at all too, you meant it.


If he finds me boring, then fair enough. I'm fine with that. I was just pointing out that he's said the same comment on posts different to me bigging up German football.

The reason why i say it a lot is because i hear people bigging up the PL all the time but not saying why it's so great. As you may know, i don't think it's the best league in the world so i argue my reasons as to why The Bundesliga is better imo. But if people feel i'm over doing it, then i'm willing to stop or tone it down. But there's why i often go on about it. 

My sarcastic comment wasn't about the media getting excited in general. It was meant to be about them getting excited over the San marino match. I know even they aren't stupid enough to get excited about a win against San Marino. Like i said, it came out wrong.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't believe this is still going on. It's like 3 days now boys! Calm it down.



nazzac said:


> You have a go at my reading skills when your *grammer* skills are not exactly brilliant in this post.


This is probably the best part. Having go at someone else's grammar is fine with me as it does my head in too but at least spell 'grammar' right lad and use a capital 'I' too btw!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Can't believe this is still going on. It's like 3 days now boys! Calm it down.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the best part. Having go at someone else's grammar is fine with me as it does my head in too but at least spell 'grammar' right lad and use a capital 'I' too btw!


:lol. Thanks for correcting me. It isn't as bad as SNOWMAN missing entire words out of sentences though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> It isn't as bad as SNOWMAN missing entire words out of sentences though


It is if you're going to have a go at somebody else for doing it, which he wasn't.

Moving on, I'm actually looking forward to an England match for a change tomorrow night. It'll be a tough one for us, especially without Cahill, Dawson & Jagielka. I'd like to see Baines get another chance at left back but Cole will almost certainly come back in along with Welbeck. The midfield is a tricky one though with Young & Oxlade-Chamberlain scoring as well as Walcott being out. It's tough to pick two from Lampard, Gerrard, Carrick & Cleverley. Personally I'd go for a trio of Lampard, Gerrard & Carrick with Young & Welbeck supporting Rooney.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Please woy do not start with carrick :fergie. Or atleast don't start with all the united players.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it hard to get excited about England these days. It's Roy Hodgson, the least inspiring man on the planet. Just no Johnson/Milner combo on the right and I'll be happy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

SN0WMAN said:


> I find it hard to get excited about England these days. It's Roy Hodgson, the least inspiring man on the planet. Just no Johnson/Milner combo on the right and I'll be happy.


Plus there is no real exciting english players to watch or very few.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Spain vs France Tomorrow night too.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Im more excited to see JOVETIC before he joins Arsenal next year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no exciting english players?

what about NEW SIGNING theo walcott?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joey Barton slagging off Neymar :jordan3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Must know something we don't know. Betcha Neymar to PSG and Barton already laying the foundations for dat feud :torres

Marseille vs PSG with dem future ratings


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It'll be like Ligue 1's version of the Austin vs Vince.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Barton needs to quit football and become a full time twitter personality.

Or replace Carragher on Sky Sports next year. Him and Neville would make a great odd couple.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BANKSY said:


> Barton needs to quit football and become a full time twitter personality.
> 
> Or replace Carragher on Sky Sports next year. Him and Neville would make a great odd couple.


Keep carra on and have barton be his interpreter, he will also come in handy with the french players so he can use his newly aqquired accent skills.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Australia 0-1 Oman. Half time.fpalm

We fucking suck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao losing to oman


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We do indeed suck, 2-1 down 30 mins to go. Seem to be lifting but maybe missing a world cup is not a bad thing. We aren't very good, would embarrass ourselves


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking bullshit you can get stretchered off, get to the touchline, stand up and instantly run back on again. about the 3rd time it's happened too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im not watching. is it that bad?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh it is. We look terrible. We are still relying on Cahill, which is quite sad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

first half was shocking, 2nd half is much better. been unlucky, cahill with 3 free headers, one goal, 1 cleared off the line and another well saved by al habsi.

4th free header for cahill, just over the bar.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

And now one over by Cahill


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shelvey scored an amazing free kick this morning


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Holman does something right, amazing, now win this


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HOLMAN

shit game, ripping goal.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Even with fergie time we can't get the winner. Terrible first half, terrible result. Oar and Kruse should always be playing. Is Rhys Williams injured? Man I wish Rojas was Australian. And not playing Rogic is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That was awful, but atleast we got a point though.

We'll probably get slaughtered by Japan in the next game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

possibly not. im pretty sure if japan beat jordan tonight they are automatically through. might take it a bit easier if they know they're through. we still have a game in hand on oman too. a loss would've been horrific, but a draw is okay. some important lessons too. kruse and oar should start every game out wide, and cahill is basically our only striker. jedinak, brosque and holman (up until the goal) had absolute stinkers. defence communicates a bit more, jedinak doesn't stick a leg out and it's never 2-0.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

From winning Euro 2012 to drawing against Oman? The mighty have fallen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Connor Sammon, couldn't start for Derry City. Starting for Ireland.

35 games for Wigan. 1 Goal.

Scandalous.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Couldn't believe it when I saw it. I'm learning not to take Trap's team selections seriously anymore.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Connor Sammon has a great leap on him though....

I'll get my coat.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Big game for Mexico tonight against the Americans. If they don't win, heads are going to start to roll. 

But I think they will respond. They will be playing in front of a packed house and I think they get the win they need tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping Scotland can restore a bit of pride tonight, that's if the game goes ahead.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Sammon of Knowledge knows all and will strike a blow in the defense of our Austrian foes with his superior mind and brain.

Wes Hoolahan can come on when we're 4-0 up and maybe get himself a goal if he can.

Full steam ahead with dat optimism tonight. Go Team!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HahahahH ohoohoho ahahh JORDAN beats Japan baby!! 2 more games till we make the world cup! Yalla ya ordon


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Big change Portugal might fail to qualify for Brazil :lol.

Currently drawing 0-0 with Azerbaijan, Even if they come 2nd in there group they might go out as worst Runner Up. 

I would laugh if Iceland qualified and Portugal failed to.


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Pffft Bruno Alves just scored after Azerbaijan got a player sent off.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

can not belive gary caldwell is starting again for scotland


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You better do something useful, Sammon...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SAVE_US.PAUL GREEN


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ciaran Clark, you stupid cunt.

Seriously, he gets caught a couple of weeks ago against City doing the same thing. Do you think he'd learn? Of course not, dozy prick.

Honestly, Paul McShane would've been less of a liability than this tool. I hope he's never picked again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Sammon will really be a fish out of water at this level :rvp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:jt2 That Rooney chance. Unlucky not to be ahead

Edit

didn't matter :jt1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:rooney


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:rooney


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROONEY!

It was bound to happen, England have started great in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is such a one sided start, could have been 3-0 already.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Exquisite assist :stevie

PELANTY FOR IRELAND :mark:

GOAL WALTERS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

G'wan Walters! 1-1.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wales 1-0 up against croatia, bale pen.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bloody brilliant, miss the opening minutes and the fucking goal...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know monte are screwed when their star player is a striker famous for being a terrible player in a great side


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dortmund are taking over. Lewandowski, Piszczek, Gundogan, Gotze and Reus have all scored already.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Forgot was on :terry.

guessing hart, walker, smalling, lescott, cole, carrick, gerrard, milner, cleverley, welbeck and rooney?

Some variation of 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't even know where Montenegro is. I take pride in my ignorance.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Almost spot on. Replace Walker with Johnson and that's the team.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gerrard has given the ball away so many times since the England goal, I've lost count.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shane Long is fantastic


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shane Long was centimetres away from the goal of the night.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WALTERS :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Clark owes Walters and Long big time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What are the crowd chanting?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Green Light said:


> What are the crowd chanting?


Sounds like "Frank Likes Whores" :lampard


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

england making hard work of this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bambi on ice.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

FUCK being Scottish right now. Wait...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay it's 1-0 a dull game and monti will do fuck all so come on woy sub wayne and carrick :fergie.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

god england are the worst team to watch in a match


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Roy Keane and Adrian Chiles start talking, time to do something else for 15 minutes... :hmm:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Roy Keane and Adrian Chiles start talking, time to do something else for 15 minutes... :hmm:


I thought Jake Humphreys got the new football presenter job? Chiles is so fucking bad it's unreal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Bambi on ice.


Are you reffering to Welbeck, because that's what my dad calls him :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Keane forever miserable.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

booned said:


> I thought Jake Humphreys got the new football presenter job? Chiles is so fucking bad it's unreal.


Think that's for a new show on BT Vision, or something...? But, yeah Chiles is pretty bad!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty bad is a bit generous.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao

Ok, fucking horrendous.

Typical England after the break everyone's asleep. Do they even know there's a match still going on?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shades of united from england going 1 or 2 up and then sitting back second half.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Just hope England can actually close out a game like Utd can.

Has Gerrard actually produced a decent freekick in this match?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England have been very sloppy second half. Giving the ball away, sitting back and allowing pressure and looking very sluggish.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Being completely dominated in midfield for the last 25mins at least, everyone can see it. 

No sub from Trap though......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is everyone of Welbeck's touches meant to be a shot, because he couldn't get the ball further away from him if he tried.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Missile throwing wankers.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That Montenegro guy's chanting :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The fuck is that noise?

Sounds like AVB getting rogered in some alley.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> The fuck is that noise?
> 
> Sounds like AVB getting rogered in some alley.


Sounded like one really deep voiced guy with a megaphone :lol


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> The fuck is that noise?
> 
> Sounds like AVB getting rogered in some alley.


:lmao

It really is a very strange sound. Think he might be drunk and has just taken over the mic.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hart was close to a Rob Green moment there!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like Hart has had a sip or two of what deep-throat-smacked-off-tits guy is drinking.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Monreal's having a good match against France, if any Arsenal fans are interested?

England need to take control of this game.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

He's still fucking going...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, drunk Montenegro bloke is more entertaining than the actual match.

Montenegro have been the better side, especially in this half.

Hart looked far more competent there...

FUCK THAT WAS CLOSE


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Watching England is almost as bad as watching Scunthorpe United.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Pogba's been sent off.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Agreed, it's not like England fans have had anything to cheer about.

And I thought that was going in before it hit the post, really lucky.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

:lmao

DAT ENGLAND DEFENDING.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It was only a matter of time


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It was just a matter of time...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate this fucking team, useless cunts.

2-2 in injury time


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

It was coming, Hogdson should have have made changes before, as it was clear Montenegro were dominating

ashley young on now, far too late to react


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Classic fifa stuff when trying to smash it away and it just won't go anywhere.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well we all knew that was fucking coming. England have been horrible in the second half.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh dear...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Another late goal to punch us in the balls, looks like we're not invited to the party again.

Fuck you, Austria.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Such an uninspiring England performance, they haven't look up to it second half at all. Why we have made a substitution now and not 10 minutes earlier is mind-boggling.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Another 25 yard strike would be nice, Young!


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll qualify but by god we aren't going to win the World Cup in my life time.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hodgson only has himself to blame with the horrible tactics. Play for the lead before sitting back, sometimes it works, but often it doesn't.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rather see Chamberlain on the right instead of Milner


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

That England break was lolworthy.

Yep, Hodgson has messed things up completely second half.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Goodbye Brazil.

With nothing to do now in the summer of 2014, if the women of Ireland truly loved their country, they would spend the summer volunteering to being impregnated by Shane Long.

Euro 2024 shall then be ours.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Milner is only the team to protect Johnson, which seems a bit counterproductive really. Why not play a quality winger with a solid defender behind him instead?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is what you get for not playing THE LEGEND.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Just caught a minute of the England match, and that guy on the microphone is hilarious. Sounds like Shaggy :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

When will Hodgson realise Milner is not a winger?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hodgson in being a shit clueless manager shocker!

I will never understand why he doesn't got more flak for the Johnson/Milner combo. Play Milner out of position to help out a defender (well I don't class him as a footballer but whatever) who can't defend. Why not play a defender in defence and a right midfielder in right midfield? I completely understand why Liverpool fans hate him.


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Other results in the group

Ukraine 2 - 1 Moldova
Poland 5 - 0 San Marino 

Montengro - 14 
England - 12
Poland, Ukraine - 8
Moldova - 4 
San Marino - 0


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Danny Welbeck sums up English footballers. A lot of effort, but poor technique. The lad can't control a ball to save his life.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuckin warz! Lucky keeper...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That was the time to produce your first great freekick, and it almost goes in!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow England are shit, where even is montenegro?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Danny Welbeck sums up English footballers. A lot of effort, but poor technique. The lad can't control a ball to save his life.


Worst part is the lad earns 75k a week.

He's useless.


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Wow England are shit, where even is montenegro?


Former Yugoslavia state, borders Croatia and Bosnia.

For a country of 650,000 they have a history of producing good football players for the Yugoslavian National Team in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England with another disappointing performance but that's no surprise when you play a shit defender like Johnson and have Milner only out there to protect him and offer nothing in attack. Wrong tactics and bringing Young on after the equaliser was a stupid decision as it should have happened 10 minutes earlier.

Woeful.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We're 4 days from the Friday's match and yet ITV are still having a pop at San Marino 

Making me want a San Marino to turn heel and join forces with Argentina in an attempt to capture the Falklands


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did Hodgson even use any subs? Not enough :sturridge out there


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Worst part is the lad earns 75k a week.
> 
> He's useless.


Wot?! :|


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Hodgson in being a shit clueless manager shocker!
> 
> I will never understand why he doesn't got more flak for the Johnson/Milner combo. Play Milner out of position to help out a defender (well I don't class him as a footballer but whatever) who can't defend. Why not play a defender in defence and a right midfielder in right midfield? I completely understand why Liverpool fans hate him.


In Hodgson's mind it means that England can sit back, soak up pressure and hit teams on the break with overlapping full backs...yet the reality is that any half decent winger will pick apart Johnson which forces England to sit deeper in order to negate the threat. Milner's ball retention is mediocre at best so that doesn't help matters much either, he and Welbeck gave the ball away as soon as England won it back, near enough every fucking time. So in essence the tactics don't work at all, unless we're playing really poor sides.

I can see why Hodgson has been successful with extremely limited sides because he can organise his teams well, but I really don't see what else he brings to the table. Poor squad selections, poor team selections, poor tactics and a negative attitude in general. I made a comment in the Euro 2012 thread how I thought that we might struggle to even qualify for World Cup 2014 because of too many draws due to the negativity...so far we have three draws from six games.

I know England are hardly amazing these days, but we can do far better than we did tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*These comments sound very out of place from an England performance :jordan

More importantly though my new nation of residence Belgium won :hazard

I love Welbeck but he does look very clumsy on the ball. Can't remember him looking like that last season when he was playing right up top but yeah he needs to sort his footwork out a bit.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Worst part is the lad earns 75k a week.
> 
> He's useless.


Useless is too harsh as he's had some good performances for United. But against the Elite, all he has to offer is hard work. And the odd header goal in the Bernabeu I suppose :side:

He's not the only one and that's the sad thing. I can't be bothered to go into it, because it's been done to death, but the development phase needs to be looked at seriously. English players are devoid of any real technique, which makes them surrender possession too easily.

Average teams with average managers are only going to be average I suppose.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought it was gonna kick off for a minute there between Keano and Dixon :lol


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Sturridge is much better than Welbeck don't understand why Woy doesn't play him more, in other news Pogba is a mong, great performance ruined in one minute with two silly yellows I still think he's going to be stupidly good though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Useless is too harsh as he's had some good performances for United. But against the Elite, all he has to offer is hard work. And the odd header goal in the Bernabeu I suppose :side:
> 
> He's not the only one and that's the sad thing. I can't be bothered to go into it, because it's been done to death, but the development phase needs to be looked at seriously. English players are devoid of any real technique, which makes them surrender possession too easily.
> 
> Average teams with average managers are only going to be average I suppose.


Yeah, i agree.

England should invest more into their youth system in order to create better technical players. Even bring rules into the PL, so teams have to develop their young players more instead of spending a load of money on foreign exports.

Germany revamped their system after their failure in Euro 2000 and they are enjoying the benefits. Maybe they can do the same in England?

* yes i brought up Germany, but it's relevant.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

How Tom Cleverley is a starting international player absolutely beggars belief. He isn't good at anything. Not strong, not fast, not creative, no flair, not defensively good. Just average.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dont really see where the welbeck hate is coming from, laughable a player is called useless just a few weeks after a great performance against Real Mardid, there were worse performers out there, 

Passing Completion

Cleverley 88%
Carrick 92%
Gerrard 74%
Milner 60%
Welbeck 91%
Rooney 89%


Dont know how Milner played the 90 mins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They all had a shocker in the 2nd half tbh.

More proof that i should stay away from watching england absolute dogshit, thank god it's back to proper football at the weekend.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fucking England cost me £60 on my accumulator. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted for Ireland & Wales, couldn't give two fucks about England and the 'stunning' save right at Joe "Best In The World" Hart before the goal that was right at him but I won my accumulator so a good night really.

Hodgson has to use this time to reevaluate because it's not working. Draws with Montenegro, Ukraine & Poland isn't enough to get us through. That's before the World Cup if we're lucky to get there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i agree.
> 
> England should invest more into their youth system in order to create better technical players. Even bring rules into the PL, so teams have to develop their young players more instead of spending a load of money on foreign exports.
> 
> ...


It's not so much about the money, but the culture of football in England. Until the "Sunday league full sized pitch matches for ten years olds" mentality is fully eradicated then English clubs will _generally_ continue to produce big athletic cloggers. Sure, money could help to extent but the English system has to change, from top to bottom.

Other countries allow their kids to appreciate the ball and develop technique whereas _most_ coaches in England would rather live out their failed Jose Mourinho fantasies, sacrificing the kids skill development in order to win games, BECAUSE WINNING UNDER 11'S TOURNAMENTS MATTERS!

It doesn't help that the premier league encourages physicality over technical ability either, of course big kid's who can trap a ball further than I could kick one are going to be given a chance over small skillful kids, most premier league clubs aren't that patient. Hell, look at little Leon Osman as an example, he didn't get a proper go at Everton until he was 23! I suppose that you can at least commend Everton for sticking with him while he worked out he kinks on loan in the lower leagues.

EDIT- *United07*, only one person was "hating" Welbeck to be fair. As for the pass completion, I'd rather see a first touch completion stat in regards to him :lol He is a good player but it just didn't go for him tonight. He was very good at the Euros and the potential is there, we just didn't see it tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> dont really see where the welbeck hate is coming from, laughable a player is called useless just a few weeks after a great performance against Real Mardid, there were worse performers out there,
> 
> Passing Completion
> 
> ...


You really don't have to be a homer all the time, U_07. Welbeck didn't have a good game. You can look at pass completion all you want, but that does not tell the whole story. That doesn't tell you the amount of times he fell over the ball at crucial points or the amount of crosses he put in from the left that FAILED TO BEAT THE FIRST MAN, FFS.

No one played well. But that doesn't mean we can't analyse Welbeck's game, just because he plays for United.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's not so much about the money, but the culture of football in England. Until the "Sunday league full sized pitch matches for ten years olds" mentality is fully eradicated then English clubs will _generally_ continue to produce big athletic cloggers. Sure, money could help to extent but the English system has to change, from top to bottom.
> 
> Other countries allow their kids to appreciate the ball and develop technique whereas _most_ coaches in England would rather live out their failed Jose Mourinho fantasies, sacrificing the kids skill development in order to win games, BECAUSE WINNING UNDER 11'S TOURNAMENTS MATTERS!


It's so true.

I coach in schools and we focus on mini soccer, playing in small pitches or areas and rarely playing games, focusing on player development as well as teamwork & communication but the kids who play in Sunday teams come in and are used to being told to hit it long and the 'must win' mindset. It makes it difficult for us because those Sunday teams aren't encouraging development but winning. Parents are a nightmare too, trying to undermine coaches and what we're trained to implement.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's not so much about the money, but the culture of football in England. Until the "Sunday league full sized pitch matches for ten years olds" mentality is fully eradicated then English clubs will _generally_ continue to produce big athletic cloggers. Sure, money could help to extent but the English system has to change, from top to bottom.
> 
> Other countries allow their kids to appreciate the ball and develop technique whereas _most_ coaches in England would rather live out their failed Jose Mourinho fantasies, sacrificing the kids skill development in order to win games, BECAUSE WINNING UNDER 11'S TOURNAMENTS MATTERS!


Yeah, very true. I played for a team when i was a kid and the coaches all cared about winning rather than making us better players.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally, I think thats a good result for England, the ITV crew seemed to have far too high an opinion of us and a way too low opinion of them. Holding them to a draw should be applauded. I thought we were quite lucky to even leave with 1.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Nazzac in bringing up Germany shocker! joke joke joke...



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Other countries allow their kids to appreciate the ball and develop technique whereas _most_ coaches in England would rather live out their failed Jose Mourinho fantasies, sacrificing the kids skill development in order to win games, BECAUSE WINNING UNDER 11'S TOURNAMENTS MATTERS!


This is the most truthful thing ever said (well after rosicky not being a football). I remember being 15 years young, playing under 16's football, being shouted at for playing a short pass and not HOOFING the ball. Stop playing shortly after that. I complain a lot about the England team a lot but it really means nothing. The FA is the biggest problem. Everyone has being saying what THE DARK ANDRE has said since 2008. Has anything changed? Nope. Will anything change? doubt it. As long as we're consistently qualifying and blaming managers when we go out in the second round nothing will change. Remember it is the FA who hired Hodgson. What were people expecting? A good performance every now and then :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Danny Welbeck sums up English footballers. A lot of effort, but poor technique. The lad can't control a ball to save his life.


Ridiculous


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> You really don't have to be a homer all the time, U_07. Welbeck didn't have a good game. You can look at pass completion all you want, but that does not tell the whole story. That doesn't tell you the amount of times he fell over the ball at crucial points or the amount of crosses he put in from the left that FAILED TO BEAT THE FIRST MAN, FFS.
> 
> No one played well. But that doesn't mean we can't analyse Welbeck's game, just because he plays for United.


how many crosses did Welbeck put in? i cant find any stats on it, i cant remember that many, he normally prefers to work the ball into the box. An intercepted cross would count as an incomplete pass, and if he had 91% pass completion rate i doubt he put in a lot of failed crosses.

Also yes in the past he has fallen over a bit, but the time when it happened today, there was contact from Savic and could of been given as a penalty, very harsh to give him a booking for diving




United players always seem to get the blame, ive seen more criticism for welbeck, cleverley and carrick than any other players on twitter. Oh well 15 points clear i guess they're performing where it counts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I know Aaron Lennon's injured but I find it laughable that James Milner is ahead of him. He's mainly in the team for his hard work off the ball but Lennon's is as good if not better anyway.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Montenegro should be thrown out of the competition for throwing projectiles at the England players and illegal use of the PA system.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> illegal use of the PA system.


That was awesome. Best thing that i saw of the match (which wasn't much tbf)

England should do that instead of having that stupid band


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

They should be awarded automatic qualification for that, just imagine how much better the World Cup will be if drunken p.a man is there. Certainly a step up from vulvazelas or whatever the fuck they're called.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Montenegro should be thrown out of the competition for throwing projectiles at the England players and illegal use of the PA system.


England fans were racist towards them and deserved it I'm sure.:side:

Montenegro's version of The Cookie Monster was the nuts. The throwing was out of order though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

England fans moaning about tonight's result :lol

Ach well Scotland out of another competition. Euro 2016 here we come hopefully :bateman


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> They should be awarded automatic qualification for that, just imagine how much better the World Cup will be if drunken p.a man is there. Certainly a step up from vulvazelas or whatever the fuck they're called.


It's Brazil, I'm sure they will be enough nutcase Brazilians with megaphones and drums to create plenty of noise that would drown out any drunken P.A. man


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That performance brings back some memories of the dark days of late 2010.

Woy doesn't have a clue


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seeing Cleverley & Milner on the team sheet just screamed out, "THIS IS GONNA BE SHIT."

To think I was looking forward to this match. We're a shambles showing no sign of encouragement or progression.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL that cheeky cunt Pedro is going to end up with more goals for Spain than Barca by the end fo the season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> They should be awarded automatic qualification for that, just imagine how much better the World Cup will be if drunken p.a man is there. Certainly a step up from vulvazelas or whatever the fuck they're called.


Hopefully Chilesvazelas are invented by Brazil 2014 that make the same sound as Adrian Chiles talking, and thousands of people use them during each game. :darren


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

United_07 has a point joel even though i agree welbeck and cleverley were poor and cleverley has been for a good chunk of the season but likes of milner and gerrard have not got anywhere near the stick the united lads have, which has always been the case so i'm not sure why i'm even typing this or getting involved.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

he doesnt really help himself

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/27/luis-suarez-punch-chile-defender

also it was a pretty soft punch, it was a stupid thing to do, and would have been a red if the ref would have seen it


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

This kind of jockeying happens all the time at corners etc. That doesn't make it right, but Suarez should know better than to react. Credit to Jara for not going down like he'd been shot, as Suarez would have done if the roles were reversed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is jara grabbing suarez's cock?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Am i the only one who's reaction would be to hit him back? amazed it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I have better things to do with my week than watch International football.

Although I did see Hazard scored :lucas


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Too bad Croatia is in the same group as Belgium, in any other group we would have probably qualified by now

Funny thing is when the draw was made everybody was saying it was the group of death, and essentially its the biggest margin between 1st/2nd place and the rest


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Belgium/Croatia probably will qualify as one of the two best second places anyway.

If some dude grabs my dick on a football pitch, I probably punch them too.






















































Unless it was Pirlo irlo


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joey Barton has been calling Neymar rubbish on twitter after Brazil drew with Russia at Stamford Bridge :terry

USA got an unlikely draw against Mexico last night, apparently Brad Guzan was beasting again. Also I saw Brett Holman scored for Australia as they were held to a draw at home to Oman. :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I was at that game, the only good thing Holman did all night. He was gassed yet kept on coz Holger made some retarded decisions then outta nowhere, great goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im struggling to think of any players outside that team that played vs oman that should've been in the team too. possibly emmo, carney and kennedy. i'd like to see guys like malik, mooy and vidosic get more chances, all are young and good players. plus guys like gameiro and taggart look promising.

there's no difference between qualifying and not qualifying really, it's going to be an absolute thumping if we reach rio.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...se-about-rio-and-anton-ferdinand-8553885.html

And to think you guys mocked me for saying the chants at Rio were racist. Hopefully you guys will play a qualifier behind closed doors.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Playing behind closed doors would probably benefit the team, no pressure from the stands and dat fucking band :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sleeper said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...se-about-rio-and-anton-ferdinand-8553885.html
> 
> And to think you guys mocked me for saying the chants at Rio were racist. Hopefully you guys will play a qualifier behind closed doors.


Would anyone be really suprised if this is true? you get alot of chelsea fans who follow england and i'm not pointing my finger at them obviously they will have been a bunch of randoms joining in since most of the fans are neanderthals.

Don't get me started on that fucking band, someone should shut the twats up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

hopefully blatter goes balls deep on the FA.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> hopefully blatter goes balls deep on the FA.


Just a few grand fine along with a handshake :blatter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat Suarez always getting into trouble


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If England fans sang those or any racist songs about Rio then that's disgusting. Abusing any player on race alone is appalling, but one of your own? Shameful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fifa running the lettuce leaf under the tap as we speak


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

But Steven Gerrard said the fans were right.

:suarez1

Dat loyalty.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sleeper said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...se-about-rio-and-anton-ferdinand-8553885.html
> 
> And to think you guys mocked me for saying the chants at Rio were racist. Hopefully you guys will play a qualifier behind closed doors.





> England fans chanted "Rio Ferdinand, you know what you are" and then sung an obscene song that suggested Ferdinand and his brother Anton should be burnt on a bonfire. It is the second chant in particular that is understood to be under scrutiny.
> 
> "One of the things we want to underline straight off is that sometimes racism doesn't only take the form of monkey chants or bananas being thrown," said Piara Powar, head of Fare. "Sometimes there are things that are more subtle at play.


Well I didn't hear any of these chants but they sound very harsh, don't see anything racist there tho. Certainly there were no monkey chants or banana throwing like Gareth Bale got at the Emirates recently. Anyway, I hope Serbia have to play a game behind closed doors after the Danny Rose stuff. England could always play their next game at the Emirates that's like the same thing. :terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I assume you're just trolling, but the fact that Anton's name was brought up proves that there were racist overtones to the songs. Also it's worth noting that how a spontaneous song about both Rio and Anton even got started up. I can see how "Rio Ferdinand you know what you are" could be spontaneously sung by people that were annoyed with him rejecting England (which is a stupid stance to take, but stupidity isn't a crime). However the Rio and Anton songs sound like they were pre-planned, probably by a skinhead group I'd imagine. The only reason they would bring up Anton Ferdinand's name along with Rio is because they are both fighting racism in English football, therefore they are the enemy to these horrible people. This plays into things I've been saying for a long time now regarding racism in England. People in England know what words and language they can't use anymore, but it doesn't mean your country is free from any problems with regards to racism. There is still plenty of hate and discrimination that occurs in subtle or hidden ways.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

This is such a non story. Where is the bit where England fans were actually being racist?

Edit: We sing the same song about Derby and Leicester and I'm sure many other fans sing it too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the song they are on about is the 'you know what you are' one, it was started by the chelsea fans after the terry/anton thing, it is obvious what its about


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what is it about?

chanting you know what you are isn't racist.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chanting that "you know what you are" chant should be a punishable offence anyway because it is without doubt the most annoying, tedious fucking thing to listen to in English football. As soon as I hear it while I'm watching a match, the mute button gets pushed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf, it is obvious what the Chelsea fans meant when they chanted it about Anton. It is sickening.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if that's what they are referring to then yes. it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> I assume you're just trolling, but the fact that Anton's name was brought up proves that there were racist overtones to the songs. Also it's worth noting that how a spontaneous song about both Rio and Anton even got started up. I can see how "Rio Ferdinand you know what you are" could be spontaneously sung by people that were annoyed with him rejecting England (which is a stupid stance to take, but stupidity isn't a crime). However the Rio and Anton songs sound like they were pre-planned, probably by a skinhead group I'd imagine. The only reason they would bring up Anton Ferdinand's name along with Rio is because they are both fighting racism in English football, therefore they are the enemy to these horrible people. This plays into things I've been saying for a long time now regarding racism in England. People in England know what words and language they can't use anymore, but it doesn't mean your country is free from any problems with regards to racism. There is still plenty of hate and discrimination that occurs in subtle or hidden ways.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21974280

So apparently these claims have been made on hearsay.



> The Daily Mirror also reported that England fans repeatedly chanted "Rio Ferdinand, we know what you are".
> 
> But Miles countered: *"They were singing 'We know where you are'* with reference to him being in Dubai."


I wouldn't be surprised if the bonfire chant reported was true tbh after the Anton/Terry problems and how Rio was linked in. It's a continuation of that I would assume from the despicable Chelsea fans & sympathisers perhaps that chanted the "you know what you are" at Anton. Obviously that's unacceptable and those responsible should be dealt with, but it appears it's a very small minority.

I don't think it's many fans but if you look at the problems with racism in English football compared to those in other European countries it's nowhere near as bad. It's not that I'm attempting to downplay it but I've been going to football here for over 20 years and never experienced anything other than the odd idiot chanting any racist abuse, and that's happened on less than a handful of occasions. You get small groups in all countries like the Chelsea 'skinheads'. You'll have them in Australia too I'm sure, but you don't see us trying to educate you on issues you have with racism.

Every time a story comes up you jump right on it and talk about the issue like you're some sort of expert on racism in England like you live here and experience the issues first hand when you don't, the same when it comes to telling people like Seabs & Rush that they don't understand football when clearly they do. Everyone's entitled to their opinion but clearly you have an over-inflated opinion of yours.

Your constant digs at English fans & media borders on racism itself. You rarely fail to hide your blatant contempt towards the English, over emphasising & *speculating* on what's rooted behind chants in this case. Maybe if you spent more time focusing on countries that have deep & continued racial issues you'd come across less of a prick yourself when it comes to English, yet you continually focus your energy on trying to educate us on the problems we have without any first hand knowledge and paint English fans & people as racist. When it comes to England fans in comparison to other countries, racist behaviour is incredibly isolated. Something you continually overlook in your apparent agenda.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's just a gimmick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can Ireland, Northern Ireland, Wales or Scotland adopt me for the rest of these qualifiers? :fergie. Yes i know they are all shit aswell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21974280
> 
> So apparently these claims have been made on hearsay.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely ridiculous. I'll be the first to admit that we have greater problems with racism here in Australia than you have over there in England. The reason I scrutinise the English heavily is because you are the first to throw stones at others without ever checking to see if your own house in in order first. When you throw these stones at Italy, Spain for example, you fail to consider that from a mass immigration stand point, they are 20 years or so behind you. So naturally when it comes to race relations, your going to be further advanced. But if you think back to what things were like in England in the 80s, before immigrant communities had become well established into the fabric of your society, there was rampant racism and skepticism of these people from another land. But as time has moved forward, along with some good social policy, things have improved since then. But you could still improve further. There is plenty of racial divide in England, and plenty of race hate still simmers under the surface, and I think you would do well to sort out those problems before throwing stones at other countries that haven't had as long a time to develop better race relations.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I prefer the rio ferdinand is a wanker chants

because you know, he is


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> FAI ‏@FAIreland
> Trap's starting XI for #EngIrl tomorrow:
> Forde, Coleman, O'Shea, St Ledger, Kelly, Walters, McCarthy, Whelan, McGeady, Keane, Long #COYBIG


Hoping for a nice, friendly game and that we can all get along peacefully.











Prediction: Match abandoned after 39mins


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think Gabby should have got a call up /sortofbiased

Really hope Woy drops Rooney and doesn't play Milner on the wing but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Richard Keys said:


> I think Gabby should have got a call up /sortofbiased
> 
> Really hope Woy drops Rooney and doesn't play Milner on the wing but i won't hold my breath.


Drop him down a hole or just from the team?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Richard Keys said:


> I think Gabby should have got a call up /sortofbiased
> 
> Really hope Woy drops Rooney and doesn't play Milner on the wing but i won't hold my breath.


Same here. The Ox getting called up too along with Danny 3% made me angry. Lescott too to a point when you think of players in all their positions playing regularly and playing well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

from what i understand, Cole will captaining england tomorrow, while at the same time he wont.

or something


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No idea what team I'd play, probably have Sturridge starting given his last few Prem games. Honestly have no idea who else is in the squad though.

There should be a rule of if you aren't playing 75% of your club games then you shouldn't be picked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

then you'd have a squad like like league 1 players.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Be more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lescott out, Dawson in. The Ox out, Routledge in. Welbeck out, Agbonlahor in. There'll be more options, just the first that came to mind.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England vs Ireland is the kind of rivalry that should be saved for a future spontaneous World Cup/Euros match. You shouldn't be give out a future PPV match as a free friendly. :vince3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I presume the half decent ones would fuck off to clubs that'd actually play them, if they're bothered about playing for their country. I like Welbeck btw, his scoring stats for United are embarrassing but he's been played as a winger in 95% of the games he's started and usually done well for England. Not saying his stats are good enough either.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

England team will be Da Ox plus 10 others.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This is the squad:

Goalkeepers: Ben Foster, :hart, Alex McCarthy.

Defenders: Leighton Baines, Gary Cahill, :cashley, Phil Jagielka, Glen Johnson, Phil Jones, Joleon Lescott, Kyle Walker.

Midfielders: :carrick, Jack Rodwell, Frank Lampard, James Milner, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain.

Forwards: Jermain Defoe, :rooney, :sturridge, Danny Welbeck, :theo

I agree with starting Sturridge in the middle. Would go with him or Theo/Gabby if I had the choice. :woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hart

Johnson
:jones
Jagielka
Baines

:carrick
Lampard

theo
Rooney
welbeck

Sturridge


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

McCarthy
Johnson - Jones - Cahill - Cole
Carrick - Rodwell
Lampard
Walcott - Sturridge - Rooney​I'd probably alternate Sturridge & Rooney as they're both better through the middle. I'd also play Baines if it wasn't Cole's 100th appearance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just noticed that :downing isn't in the squad, starting for his club every week and getting goals/assists probably counted against him. :w3lb3ck :chamberlain


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Said when the squad was announced that this was a time when Downing had a case to be in the squad, especially ahead of The Ox.

I tweeted a list of other wingers who'd be more deserving, especially when there's the under-21 tournament where The Ox would be a regular starter, or did Wenger tell Pearce to omit him?

Lennon, Downing, Dyer, Routledge, Johnson, Puncheon, Townsend, Pilkington (available as only played once in a friendly for Ireland) There was McManaman too before he got injured. Even Gareth McCleary has been flourishing now he's playing regularly under Adkins but still too soon, as is the case for Townsend too probably. They've all done more than The Ox. Only a couple lay for big clubs. I'm surprised Lennon & Downing missed out, especially with the under-21 Euro Championships that The Ox would be better off being considering the game time he'd get in both squads.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, there's so many in that squad who don't deserve to be there through either poor performances or lack of appearances. It's no wonder we don't get anywhere in the tournaments when we're picking players who can't get in the club sides.

I'll attempt to pick a team of club regulars;

Hart

Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Cole

Carrick - Lampard (barely)

Nope that's as far as it goes. Rooney would probably play for United when he's fit and Sturridge would for Liverpool but the rest of them aren't getting in - Defoe at Spurs? Probably. What would our best team actually be, if everyone was fit and available?

Hart

Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Cole

Carrick - Wilshere

Lennon/Walcott - Gerrard - Baines (I'd honestly give him a crack here)

Rooney

Can't think of anyone else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vader said:


> Wow, there's so many in that squad who don't deserve to be there through either poor performances or lack of appearances. It's no wonder we don't get anywhere in the tournaments when we're picking players who can't get in the club sides.
> 
> I'll attempt to pick a team of club regulars;
> 
> ...


if that is the best team england can put together, thats pretty goddamn sad

seriously, thats fucking terrible. i would just barely classify any of them as 'great', let alone WORLD CLASS


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gotta be one of the worst England setups in a long time. A real low point.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Rooney, Walcott, Gerrard, Wilshere, Carrick, Cahill and A Cole are all world class. You all talk about these people like they are some amateurs from Saudi Arabia. fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rooney is a overrated fat fuck with a garbage attitude and had a horrible season

walcott is good, nothing special. just PACE

Gerrard and Lampard, while they were world class at some point, are now on the wrong side of 30 and only getting older

Wilshere acts hard but at this point hes a shadow of what he was in 2011 and i wouldnt call him any higher than good

carrick had a GREAT season and Id probably rate him the highest out of all the players currently, but he has a lack of england experience

Cole was world class, but again, everyone gets older

Cahill is..... well, a chelsea centreback. Hes fantastic as last minute tackles and in the air, but he is not that clever. between good and great

compare England's squad to Germany, or Spain, or hell, Spains BENCH and they look like a bunch of sunday leaguers


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

They beat Spain though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Saudi Arabia have probably won more international tournaments than England, so don't talk bad of the Arabian's like that. Rooney is probably the only world class player that England have and even then that's barely ever reached. There doesn't seem to be any sort of chemistry with the players anymore. In the early 90's it seemed as though the players would go to war for each other - no matter their club - now it seems as though they'd sooner get the internationals over with and get back to the club duties. I'm pretty sure that's why I don't give a shit about the games any more, as it doesn't look like most of the players do either.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JOAL.com said:


> walcott is good, nothing special. just PACE






















From Woy's squad I would pick

Hart

Johnson - Jags - Cahill - Cole

Carrick

Ox - Lampard - Milner - Baines

Studge​
My free choice:

Hart

Johnson - Jags - Cahill - Cole

Carrick - Milner - Barry: (Milner to WORK REAL HARD to make up for the occasional plodding of the other 2. But yes, :carrick and :barry in the same team. Unholy and maybe even unnatural dark side stuff, but I think we all need to see it at least once.)

Gabby - Studge - Walcott: (Sweaty :heskeymania)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think the biggest problem is the fact that there is a complete lack of anything worth being excited over

that list, none of them are bad but jesus its so unremarkable. like a squad of blandy boretons

no marco reus, no mario gotzes, no Juan Matas or Iscos or alcantras or lukakus or hazards or neymars or oscars anything

the england youth system has completely come to a halt and now all thats left is average club players or legends way past their best days


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We need another gazza or rooney circa 2004 or whichever tournament it was where he looked fantastic until an injury to get people excited about england again.

Or a flamboyant coach with exctiing tactics and not the same old british rehashed shite.

Fuck give me another beckham he may not have been blessed with flair but he gave a good fucking carry job for many years.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Vader said:


> *Saudi Arabia have probably won more international tournaments than England, so don't talk bad of the Arabian's like that*. Rooney is probably the only world class player that England have and even then that's barely ever reached. There doesn't seem to be any sort of chemistry with the players anymore. In the early 90's it seemed as though the players would go to war for each other - no matter their club - now it seems as though they'd sooner get the internationals over with and get back to the club duties. I'm pretty sure that's why I don't give a shit about the games any more, as it doesn't look like most of the players do either.


:lol Sauri Arabia play in amateur tournaments though. England would easily win every trophy in any competition in the Middle East or Asia.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember two years ago Jack was being hailed as the future of england and how the entire team was gonna be built around him

fucking hell


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jack could still have a team built around him but i don't think he has that spark gazza/teen wayne had or what beckham had.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> There doesn't seem to be any sort of chemistry with the players anymore. In the early 90's it seemed as though the players would go to war for each other - no matter their club - now it seems as though they'd sooner get the internationals over with and get back to the club duties. I'm pretty sure that's why I don't give a shit about the games any more, as it doesn't look like most of the players do either.


Nights out and moments like this probably helped create those bonds (lol at Sheringham)









Unfortunately for England, media pressure has stopped Andy Carroll, this generation's Gazza, from recreating these days. A wasted talent.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jack isnt even the best player in the arsenal MIDFIELD anymore, let alone the best player in England


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> Nights out and moments like this probably helped create those bonds (lol at Sheringham)


The GOAT drinker, apart from maybe Paul McGrath.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JOAL.com said:


> i think the biggest problem is the fact that there is a complete lack of anything worth being excited over
> 
> that list, none of them are bad but jesus its so unremarkable. like a squad of blandy boretons
> 
> no marco reus, no mario gotzes, no Juan Matas or Iscos or alcantras or lukakus or hazards or neymars or oscars anything


That's just because English people have plain sounding names like Phil Jones, and nothing to do with actual footballing ability


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hawksea said:


> :lol Sauri Arabia play in amateur tournaments though. England would easily win every trophy in any competition in the Middle East or Asia.


You've clearly missed the joke/sarcasm/common sense memo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hawksea said:


> They beat Spain though.


fpalm

You really shouldn't talk about football after this and the Liverpool lacking a goal scoring forward (Suarez says hello).

We beat Spain in a friendly who then drew with Costa Rica too. They went & won the Euros without losing. We got to the last 8. *Friendlies mean fuck all.* I saw Rovers beat Barca at Ewood in 2001 ffs.

As for Gary Cahill being world class.:faint:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think you can get any more average than Gary Cahill. I mean, even the name screams average.

Tbf, he was colossus in Munich, so I'll always will like the guy. Made a big block in Amsterdam too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would love to know what barry needs to do to get a call up. 2nd best english midfielder this season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

barry wasnt called up?

seriously?

honestly they should cancel the english national team for a few years and try again then


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> would love to know what barry needs to do to get a call up. *3rd* best english midfielder this season.


Fixed. :carrick :stevie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the only top 3 stevie me was in this season :robben2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't see anything other than an England win tonight. I don't think the Irish team has the collective intelligence and imagination to find a way past the trusty English tactic of destroying the stadium when they concede.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

As depressingly bad as this English team is, having seen the Irish one, there's no reason why we shouldn't batter them. Okay there's two reasons

1) Ireland will be about a million times more up for it
2) It's England

3-1 England


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> :lol Sauri Arabia play in amateur tournaments though. England would easily win every trophy in any competition in the Middle East or Asia.


lol no.

The english players would complain about the weather being too hot/humid then get knocked out by Oman in the first round on penalties. 

England only excel in football at the optimum temperature/wind speed & direction of said wind. Plus total media blackout and all games behind closed doors so that nobody can put the players off. That's how we'll win international tournaments.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If England were in Asia, they'd be the best team just ahead of Japan, but they wouldn't win every trophy every year. Japan are actually a very good side that could easily outpass England, but ultimately the English players superior athleticism would mean they'd beat the Japanese most times. But England aren't so superior to Asian sides that they'd win every match all the time.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> I can't see anything other than an England win tonight. I don't think the Irish team has the collective intelligence and imagination to find a way past the trusty English tactic of destroying the stadium when they concede.


:lmao

Pretty sure Glen Whelan could find a way


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

JOAL.com said:


> if that is the best team england can put together, thats pretty goddamn sad
> 
> *seriously, thats fucking terrible. i would just barely classify any of them as 'great', let alone WORLD CLASS*


This has been the story of English international football for about 50 years. Except at one point there was a hallucinatory period where they apparently had eight world class starters (Wright, 2002) and where you wouldn't replace one player from England with a player from the Germany team (BBC, 2010). They have one world class player and it's been that way for a while. (Hill, 2013)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the game tonight, hopefully there will be no crowd trouble.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rumoured team:

Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Cole, Carrick, Lampard, Walcott, Rooney, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Sturridge.

Not bad, especially no Welcrap.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbeck>Rooney 

:fergie

Honestly though such a shite team how could anyone get excited for that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This could get ugly Hutz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> This could get ugly Hutz


Yeah for the poor bastards who payed money to go and watch.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Welbeck>Rooney
> 
> :fergie
> 
> Honestly though such a shite team how could anyone get excited for that.


It's probably as good as it gets with the squad. As much as I don't think The Ox should be in the mix, I'd rather him play out wide than Milner. True it's not much to get excited by though.

Rooney, Theo & Sturridge all on the pitch is good though, as well it is without Welcrap on there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> It's probably as good as it gets with the squad. As much as I don't think The Ox should be in the mix, I'd rather him play out wide than Milner. True it's not much to get excited by though.
> 
> Carrick, Theo & Sturridge all on the pitch is good though, as well it is without Welcrap on there.


:carrick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Honestly though such a shite team how could anyone get excited for that.


Think you're exaggerating a bit here. It's not a great team, just a good team. But there isn't much else to pick from. A lot of uncapped players get brought up, but they just end up being flavour of the month.

People need to realise that England are just good now. They are not great. To put it into league reference; they are a midtable side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay it's an average to good team but still not exciting.


Lack of Phil "Keane Duncan Edwards Baresi" Jones is disturbing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

England might have to wait a few years before the real talent begins to emerge.

It will begin this summer when Hendo leads the U21 team to Euro glory, then these players will form the backbone of England's Euro 2016 winning squad. Hendo's Heroes they shall be known as.

England 4-1 Eire tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Woy's running sleeping pills 3-1 England B team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

England 0-3 Ireland, Walters hattrick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> England 3-0 Ireland, Walters own goal hattrick.


:woy


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's going to be an exciting game anyway so everybody hang onto your seats!

No, seriously, England, hang onto your seats. There are children.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck it, England 2-3 Eire 

COME ON!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Podolski scored in 10 seconds :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn 2-0 after 4 mins for Germany.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Podolski :hb 
I genuinely like the German team more than the English one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Ecuador

Also, only in England could there be an issue over the captaincy for a fucking friendly.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> England 0-3 Ireland, Walters hattrick.


If Walters even scores against us we should then never play international football again and if he scores a hat-trick then we should just cease to exist as a nation



StarzNBarz said:


> Damn 2-0 after 4 mins for Germany.


Efficiency!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's actually not an England team I despise tonight. No Terry helps obvs, and as much of a tool Cole is, he's been one of the best full backs I've seen in my life.

Nothing on Denis Irwin of course, but respect where its due.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Adrian Chiles just got Roy Keane to smile. I present to you the GOAT :chiles


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope Ireland go balls deep tonight.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I was fleetingly interested in watching this just because it's a bit of a rivalry but... cba


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Richard Keys said:


> Adrian Chiles just got Roy Keane to smile. I present to you the GOAT :chiles


All Chiles needs to do now is smile himself without looking like he's just licked piss of nettle.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Da Ox's first start in two months :woy

England kit looks great.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fucking ox

if he played for any other club hed be down in the reserves


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

O'shea please smash wayne :darren


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm surprised the Irish haven't tried to eat Rooney's head by now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not interested in this. Watching Waterloo Road instead :mangane


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohh look rooney misplacing a 3 yard pass and then moaning at the ref.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao, brilliant from long.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:woy


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ohh Lovely Header by Shane Long


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LONG

COLEMAN THE WORLDY WITH THE ASSIST


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

GET IN!

I hope Wembley Stadium has insurance.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Leapt like a salmon.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic Header lolengland :lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:kenny Where was this Ireland at Euro 2012? Oh well time to get the game abandoned lads :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can i claim to be irish for tonight since somewhere down my fmaily tree there is irish heritage, can't have to many plastic paddies can we :terry.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We'll concede in a few minutes. It's our trademark, take a lead only to throw it away with a brainfart at the back.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

C'mon Ireland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Leapt like a salmon.


And we have another one on the bench 8*D


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England the WOAT.

Germany laying the smackdon on Ecuador


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The ox :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2014 here we come :woy :whiteknight


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

But but we beat spain.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA GOAT LAMPS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT DEFENDING


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We maybe WOAT but at least we have a Chelsea GOAT!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

THE LEGEND


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FRANK

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME :HHH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Typical from that jammy cunt.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are England playing in a 70's West Germany kit?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Atleast it wasn't wayne, it's ok irish comrades we can still do this :darren


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Typical from that jammy cunt.


:heskeymania


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FAT FRANK THE GOAT

ENGLAND'S LION :whiteknight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The smug head on him. You tapped one in from 3 yards in a friendly, well done.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish the cameras would pick up the Combat 18 guys trying to figure out how to reattach their seats.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> The smug head on him. You tapped one in from 3 yards in a friendly, well done.


He's not being smug. He's just his beautiful normal face.

You're whinging too much. Go balls deep England. Finish these cunts off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark said:


> I wish the cameras would pick up the Combat 18 guys trying to figure out how to reattach their seats.


They are all to busy on a peaceful march.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck sake Sturridge.



Joel said:


> He's not being smug. He's just his beautiful normal face.
> 
> You're whinging too much. Go balls deep England. Finish these *cunts* off.


:downing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Defoe :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck sake Sturridge.
> 
> 
> 
> :downing


I'm sorry Dwayne. It's classic case of United fans spoiling it for everyone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'm sorry Dwayne. It's classic case of United fans spoiling it for everyone.


Called high standards :fergie


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SA Needs to stop hating on the GOAT tbh.

Man U fans have High standards?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Called high standards :fergie


Not for long :moyes1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Only just noticed that Joe 'PR' Hart's wearing orange.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Not for long :moyes1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> I'm sorry Dwayne. It's classic case of United fans spoiling it for everyone.


I understand, they are the worst :suarez1



WWE_TNA said:


> Called high standards :fergie


If United and their fans have such high standards, then how does W3lb3ck get games for them? :fergie


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope the Sturridge injury isn't serious.

Not looking forward to frontline lead by Borini for the first six games


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Those world class England players showing just why tonight!:side:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Hope the Sturridge injury isn't serious.
> 
> Not looking forward to frontline lead by Borini for the first 38 games


Fixed :brodgers


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Phil Jones on for Johnson and Foster on for Hart according to BBC.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Phil "The Great" Jones


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:jones

BEN FOSTER THE GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ben 'Lobbed from 50 Yards in Training' Foster


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL LAMPARD

WOAT, retire already


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Conceded 9 Goals in his last 2 game as well, 1 of which was this howler 






:woy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jesus, who the fuck is this Hendrick fella?

Should have brought on Hoolahan, we actually have a slight chance of winning this match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I thought Carrick had 'retired' from international football after he couldn't get a game for years?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cox came close to finishing us off there :brodgers


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Foster :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure if Clive just implied that those Irish fans "enjoy themselves every night" because of the alcoholic Irish stereotype view or if he was talking about that couple in the front and was implying that the woman was a slut.

CONNOR SAMMON THE GOAT

DA OX THE WOAT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sammon, you're fucked now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Now I remember why I never watch England.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so many empty seats


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder how many crisps you could make out of Rooney's head.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How could a team be so boring to watch.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> How could a team be so boring to watch.


Which team are you talking about? 8*D

I can't remember a single thing that happened in this half besides the Sammon sub.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hey alex, how do you feel about Cox?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We'd be lucky to get 20m for wayne at this rate.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Away goals count. Unlucky England.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh it's over? What a shame

Honestly zoned out after Lampards goal was that match even remotely good?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think its kind of sad that the biggest pop of the night was for the whistle that ends the game


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> We'd be lucky to get 20m for wayne at this rate.


20 million crisps? He's got a big head but I don't think it's that big. But then again I'm fond of big crisps.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark said:


> 20 million crisps? He's got a big head but I don't think it's that big. But then again I'm fond of big crisps.


I wouldn't want to eat them crisps.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> I wouldn't want to eat them crisps.


Scouse and Onion favoured crisps.

You're right about the £20 million thing though. I wouldn't be surprised if no club goes near him and the baldy cunt stays with us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The goal from the abandoned game carries over into this one sure it does? 

England 1-2 Ireland :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Scouse and Onion favoured crisps.
> 
> You're right about the £20 million thing though. I wouldn't be surprised if no club goes near him and the baldy cunt stays with us.


he also has a granny juice flavour.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

someone will buy rooney

never underestimate the stupidity of people. hell, there are still people on this forum who think hes world class


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> he also has a granny juice flavour.


:suarez2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seriously fucks me off. All the seminars, coaching guides we get now to try get our kids up to the level of our European counterparts and our national team is playing football from the dark ages. Seriously, it takes the piss.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Couldn't even beat a bunch of Irish drunks :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

ROY ROY ROY ROY ROY ROY ROY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Only way to settle this draw is for Roy Keane and Lee Dixon to have a fight to the death in the ITV studio. My money's on Keane.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Orthopedic surgeon talking with Sturridge 

FUCK YOU GLENN WHELAN YOU USELESS FUCKING JOBBER BASTARD


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP Sturridge's ankle


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

USA Scores!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nce one Ireland!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem with England is that they end up getting the same type of stupid managers who don't know anything else than to play how England have been under the previous manager. Capello is a class manager but he wasn't made for international football.

Podolski scored twice in Germany's victory against Ecuador. To anybody who watched it (HOL?), what position did he play?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Up front, alongside Kruse.

He dropped back a lot of times to build play tho.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I believe that's Podolski's best position--around the main striker, dropping deep.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He has to play through the centre. He's best when cutting between the CBs, not playing out wide, trying to cross balls in.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Razor King said:


> The problem with England is that they end up getting the same type of stupid managers who don't know anything else than to play how England have been under the previous manager. Capello is a class manager but he wasn't made for international football.


pretty sure the problem is we never quite have the quality and when we do it doesn't gel. Once upon a time you would have had a Dream Team 11 of Terry and Ferdinand at centre back. Gerrard and Lampard should have been an incredible partnership, had world class players like Cole and Rooney as well but nope the team can never quite edge it. then there is the obvious problem that international players are cheaper than English players and being bought, played and developed ahead of English players. Scared me once that we were playing Bent and Crouch. 

lacking quality all round. Johnson is just so shite for England it's unreal. I honestly don't think I'm being biased when I say Hart has been shit for England, he's made so many mistakes in the GK jersey it's unreal. The OX is going to be a good player but how he plays now is beyond me. he's had a few good moments no doubt but he's so overrated. runs at players and loses the ball 'he's got confidence'. took a shot in the box against Beligium one and miskicked it 'Chamberlain showing he has the confidence to take that shot on'. Well pisses me off. 

At least the future does look better now for England than it has in a long time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> He has to play through the centre. He's best when cutting between the CBs, not playing out wide, trying to cross balls in.


I hope we play him as a CF next season. Giroud and Podolski together would be ideal, but the last time we played with two strikers was 2007/2008 season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jupe Skywalker said:


> pretty sure the problem is we never quite have the quality and when we do it doesn't gel. Once upon a time you would have had a Dream Team 11 of Terry and Ferdinand at centre back. Gerrard and Lampard should have been an incredible partnership, had world class players like Cole and Rooney as well but nope the team can never quite edge it. then there is the obvious problem that international players are cheaper than English players and being bought, played and developed ahead of English players. Scared me once that we were playing Bent and Crouch.
> 
> lacking quality all round. Johnson is just so shite for England it's unreal. I honestly don't think I'm being biased when I say Hart has been shit for England, he's made so many mistakes in the GK jersey it's unreal. The OX is going to be a good player but how he plays now is beyond me. he's had a few good moments no doubt but he's so overrated. runs at players and loses the ball 'he's got confidence'. took a shot in the box against Beligium one and miskicked it 'Chamberlain showing he has the confidence to take that shot on'. Well pisses me off.
> 
> At least the future does look better now for England than it has in a long time.


Back in 2002, if England had a manager like Wenger, SAF, etc, England would have come very close to winning the WC. Yes, England lost to the WC winner, but lack of quality wasn't the excuse then. Lamps and Stevie never worked well together. Pushing Scholes to the left was the worst possible idea ever because that man is one of the greatest midfield players to come out of Europe, let alone England.

The present team isn't cut to win, but the tactics have been absurd as well. Johnson at RB, Milner on RW, Young playing behind Welbeck (Euros), what the heck? It just seems that managers become inept once they take the England job. Heck, give this team to Mourinho and he'd at least get something out. The "playing for a draw" syndrome is also so negative and unnecessary when England have very good attackers today.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Rooney was good in the second half in terms of his passing and first touch. Mobility still a problem, although he did look pacier than the Irish centre backs so how England didn't win I don't know :woy

Going into the 2006 WC England basically had the dream team, unfortunately injuries to Rooney and Owen in the lead up to the tourney badly affected us.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jupe Skywalker said:


> At least the future does look better now for England than it has in a long time.


How so? We used to get to QF's under Sven and looked somewhat threatening. Lost out to Brazil by one goal in 2002, lost on pens against Portugal in 2004 when we were looked good and were robbed of a winner. We were poor in 2006 but again made it to QF and lost on pens.

It's gone downhill since then, not even qualifying for Euro 2008 and playing a shower of shit at the World Cup two years later. The Euros were pretty abysmal too. We had one good game against Sweden going forward but were poor at the back. We were so lucky to beat Ukraine and to get to pens against Italy. Now we don't even look like qualifying for the World Cup, automatically especially. We've failed to beat Ukraine, Poland & Montenegro. The only teams we've beaten are Moldova & San Marino. We look worse than ever and I genuinely don't believe we'll win our group. The play offs too will be tough the way we're going.

It's all backward steps, and especially frustrating as a coach seeing the national team, the elite of our country doing the complete opposite of what we're being told to coach kids at the bottom end. It's all well & good implementing these methods to catch up with other countries when we're years behind, but when at the very top level they're going back years it just makes a joke of everything they're trying to do. Hopefully what we're doing with kids now will help in the future but I can't be confident.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Richard Keys said:


> Going into the 2006 WC England basically had the dream team, unfortunately injuries to Rooney and Owen in the lead up to the tourney badly affected us.


I always thought that we should have taken Ashton and Bent in place of Walcott and ANother (even before the tourny started), but instead we ended up rushing Rooney and Owen (although his WC injury was a freak accident) back which meant that we relied far too heavily on Crouch. While hardly proven at international level, at least Ashton and Bent were playing well and scoring goals in the premier league at the time (unlike Walcott!), not to mention the fact that they formed a great partnership while playing for the U21's. Sadly Ashton never did fulfill his potential because of the SWP incident which occurred a few months later. What a player he could have been...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll never get him taking Walcott. He didn't say it was a risk before, but when it came to him possibly starting after the injury to Owen against Sweden, he said it would be a risk.fpalm

Ashton & Bent should've gone. Bent definitely. The Walcott pick was beyond ludicrous.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How do you think the England squad will look at the next World Cup? I'm presuming we drag ourselves there btw.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Vader said:


> How do you think the England squad will look at the next World Cup? I'm presuming we drag ourselves there btw.


Don't see it being too dissimilar to what it is now tbh. Wilshere will be in the squad. Only breakthrough years or amazing form this coming season will change that.

Henderson has a chance. Cole & or Baines will be there. Luke Shaw might come into the squad for the next qualifying campaign. Caulker might if he gets more starts at Spurs which is doubtful. I look at the under-21 squad and don't see anyone else to get excited about.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It'll be the same it's only a year away and since roy is still in the 80's anyway i don't see much chance of a change maybe the odd name or two.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll change the question a bit then, who would you like in the squad/who would you take out?

*GK*
Hart
Butland
???

*DEF*
Johnson
Walker (there's got to be others?)
Cole
Baines
Jagielka
Cahill
Jones
???

*MID*
Carrick
Gerrard
Lampard
Wilshere
Walcott
Lennon
Chamberlain
Young

*STR*
Rooney
Sturridge
Welbeck
???

That's what I think it'll be and in all honesty I can't see Hodgson taking any sort of risks - which will mean we either won't qualify at all or won't get out of the group stage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its not roy's fault totally

i just dont see england with any genuinely incredible looking prospects

the future looks bland and weak as hell. i mean i like Luke Shaw but seriously, southampton left back? THATS england's biggest prospect?

or maybe its waclott, lord of potential that he'll never actually realise. or ox, who hasnt done anything yet. or sturridge, captain selfish mcNoPass


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Carroll could get picked or defoe.

I'd swap young/ox for another CM and if he gets enough games maybe smalling at the back also. When united don't sign a CM :terry expect cleverley to be in squad since he'll play most games next season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I honestly don't see how any England fan would have high expectations out of this squad. I mean I'd feel confident if we faced England we could beat them at this point.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shaw does look pretty special to be fair. No idea how Zaha will fare next season, Henderson seems to improve every year, Jones and Smalling are good enough to start now - Jones is the best ever (deal with it). Butland looks like a good keeper. Welbeck usually does well for England (or United when he's actually played up front) and Sturridge finished the season well up front. 

It's mainly a lot of 'what if's' with England - like it usually is.


EDIT: I genuinely feel like this squad is good enough to actually do something, not win but actually impress - maybe play some good football? We need a manager with the right philosophy who is not afraid to drop players if they're playing shite. Failing that, a manager who the players like but also respect; I imagine most of the current squad can tell Hodgson to fuck off and they'd still be in the next team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pick 23 from this (*not my picks, but what will probably happen*):

Hart, Ruddy, Butland, Foster, Forster (just three from five)

Cole, Baines, Gibbs, Dawson, Cahill, Jagielka, Lescott, Smalling, Jones, G.Johnson, Walker (just eight from eleven)

Walcott, Milner, Carrick, Henderson, Barry, Gerrard, Lampard, Wilshere, Young, A.Johnson, AOC (just eight from eleven)

Rooney, Sturridge, Welbeck, Carroll, Defoe (just four from five)

Throw in a few young/emerging players from next season such as Rose/Shaw/Zaha and eliminate a few of the originals who will be injured and you have a rough squad. Very uninspiring stuff, but there does seem to be a limited pool of "talent". It's debatable whether half of those players are even international/champion's league class anyway.

Still, we have to get there first, if we keep drawing against sides we _should_ beat then we won't :woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DAT midfield :lmao ffs


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what has aoc actually done so far?

asides from having an obnoxiously long and pretentious name and being wenger's newest girlfriend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england just have ordinary international level players who quite often are complemented by superior players at club level. simple as that really.

very few of them are exceptional talents. and then they look like deer in the headlights when faced against these same players. england have a very boring, samey team with a boring, samey manager


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The sooner the English Press realize the England National side is a quarter final team at best and has been for 15 years the better.. and getting worse....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if you notice, the higher you go up the table (asides from QPR), you tend to have more internationals


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the players have potential, they just need to play the 'right' way. The Mike Bassett shit we continue to play is making us the dullest team around - out of all the 'big' nations, I'm pretty sure we'd be the shittest to watch. I wonder if we could tempt Mr. Heynckes...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's a bit of a pointless conversation because I honestly don't think we'll qualify. If we do it'll because of the luck of the play off draw and even then I wouldn't expect us to get past the Group Stage proper. I wouldn't expect many players to break through between now and then anyway. Maybe a squad player breaks in to make the numbers up but nobody who's making a big impact. It'll be the same old team that looks more and more average as players drop out and get replaced by Cahill's and Chamberlain's. Lowton should definitely get in ahead of Walker if he keeps his form up from this year. Our problem is that we don't have any special players right now. Rooney's lost that edge, Walcott isn't reliable, Lampard and Gerrard are on their last legs, Ox isn't ready and our defence looks so average at a high level. 2018 WC might be more promising with players like Jones, Shaw, etc coming through who show real promise*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> I think the players have potential, they just need to play the 'right' way. The Mike Bassett shit we continue to play is making us the dullest team around - out of all the 'big' nations, I'm pretty sure we'd be the shittest to watch. I wonder if we could tempt Mr. Heynckes...


how many of them actually know how the play the 'right way' though?

many of the top teams in england are now geared towards a more continental feel. that much is certain. but how many of them actually have english players as the driving force in these teams? how many english players are actually excelling at this style of play? it's all about the mata's the hazard's, the silva's, the coutinho's right about now. maybe carrick, but you would hardly call it flashy or anything. but guys like shrek, lampard, gerrard, are no long the focal points, if you will, of their respective clubs. 

the top english players aren't actually, in the scheme of things, top players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i still think the problem lies in the youth system

no way a country with this many football fans and kids can have such average prospects for the future


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> DAT midfield :lmao ffs


In all honesty I think that pool of players looks average outside of the goalkeeper and left back categories. Hart can be class when on form and Ruddy and Forster have big potential. Cole is still good for another tournament while Baines looks ready and Rose/Shaw/Gibbs have potential. Apart from that there really isn't anything to write home about, maybe Jones can become quality _if_ he he's allowed to play at center back regularly...

Still, there's enough there to qualify for actual tournaments. When you look at _most_ (not Brazil, Spain, etc) of the teams we face in friendlies and qualifiers we're still a level above _by comparison_. We've only failed to qualify for a tournament twice in two decades. Most of the current squad/squads played at Euro 2012 when we qualified and reached the quarter finals, so we _should_ make it again barring tactical ineptitude and an injury crisis.

I actually said in the EURO 2012 thread that I didn't think we would make it to WC 2014 because we would draw far too often under Woy. I won't be worried if we don't make it because it might force the FA to do something about the state of the English youth development, but they probably won't...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

England better fucking qualify or Gerrard will be sticking around for the Euro 2016 qualifying campaign. I've a feeling he wants to break Becks' outfield England cap record. He'd probably be very close to it right now if he wasn't out for so long a couple of seasons ago, and he's missing these two friendlies with an injury now too.

Just 14 caps to go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kiz's point is on the money. Money shot so to speak. Yes I was lurking in the chatbox earlier. You can point to the grass roots system and all sorts of areas to blame but at the end of the day, if the natural god given talent is there to even develop then it's tough to go as far as optimists expect us to. There's some players who'd be better developed from being central to a team but to use Cahill as an example again, there's only so far you can develop him to. You can encourage the top clubs to build teams around English players but they don't have to and if a Silva or a Mata is better then why would they. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair though, the talent was there in 2006

Terry, Lampard, Cole, Rooney, Gerrard, Beckham, Ferdinand, and co were all at the top of their game and absolutely essential parts of their respective teams, far more than today

so what the fuck happened?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Problem was that England had only one striker capable of winning them a tournament in 2006, and unfortunately for them, that striker was injured, got sent off and is one that has been reduced to the level of a pub player in every international tournament in which he has played bar Euro 2004 where he was sensational.

And that midfield wasn't good enough to win a tournament without a striker :andres

Then there was the whole Gerrard/Lampard thing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> to be fair though, the talent was there in 2006
> 
> Terry, Lampard, Cole, Rooney, Gerrard, Beckham, Ferdinand, and co were all at the top of their game and absolutely essential parts of their respective teams, far more than today
> 
> so what the fuck happened?


Rooney's injury against Chelsea and that word 'metatarsal' ruined it. Owen getting injured against Sweden didn't help matters either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> to be fair though, the talent was there in 2006
> 
> Terry, Lampard, Cole, Rooney, Gerrard, Beckham, Ferdinand, and co were all at the top of their game and absolutely essential parts of their respective teams, far more than today
> 
> so what the fuck happened?


old age, injuries and players who just weren't good enough.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Kiz's point is on the money. Money shot so to speak. Yes I was lurking in the chatbox earlier. You can point to the grass roots system and all sorts of areas to blame but at the end of the day, if the natural god given talent is there to even develop then it's tough to go as far as optimists expect us to. There's some players who'd be better developed from being central to a team but to use Cahill as an example again, there's only so far you can develop him to. You can encourage the top clubs to build teams around English players but they don't have to and if a Silva or a Mata is better then why would they. *


Players like Mata and Silva still need to come from somewhere though. There's a huge difference between being good enough for Valencia at the start of your career and not being good enough for Aston Villa (Cahill) at a similar stage. It took Cahill until he was 22 to get a regular game in the premier league, that says more about his standards (and the standards of English players in general) in comparison to his foreign counterparts at a similar ages.

Good young players will receive chances at top English clubs (look at Redead's list) if they're available, but there really isn't anyone good enough to develop at the moment. So yes, the grass roots system is largely to blame because it isn't producing enough players that _can_ _realistically_ be developed by mid-lower half prem teams before they go onto better things. We need to be producing young players that have the technical skills and potential of players like Mata and Silva at an early age, but the best we can do is offer up the likes of Ashley Young, Walcott and AOC who are essentially one trick ponies and pace merchants.

That is a direct result of how young players are taught to play football from an early age in this country. Technique/intelligence > Pace/athleticism, but that doesn't matter to most of the youth coaches in this country who are more concerned about winning games than developing future players. At youth level pace and strength can be far more effective because coaches will choose big/fast lads and let them chase the ball that's hoofed to them while forgetting about skill. That doesn't work at the top senior professional level because most of the players are strong/quick to a point, hence the lack of good/great English players. They have the physical side mastered but not the technical side.

I don't blame the clubs at all in terms of youth development because the chances are that they probably receive half a dozen or so decentish youth players every year whereas clubs in Spain have to reject many good young players who later go on to become top players. The odds of that limited pool of players producing a top talent is far smaller in comparison to one where there is far more competition and overall quality. The culture of English grass roots football needs to change otherwise the state of English youth development will never change.

As for average English internationals being carried by superior club mates in league contests, that's hardly a revolutionary thought seeing as that is an argument that has been made since the early 2000's, it just so happens that the divide is becoming far more obvious now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That is a direct result of how young players are taught to play football from an early age in this country. Technique/intelligence > Pace/athleticism, but that doesn't matter to most of the youth coaches in this country who are more concerned about winning games than developing future players. At youth level pace and strength can be far more effective because coaches will choose big/fast lads and let them chase the ball that's hoofed to them while forgetting about skill. That doesn't work at the top senior professional level because most of the players are strong/quick to a point, hence the lack of good/great English players. They have the physical side mastered but not the technical side.


Brilliant post, but this part in particular is right on the money. The game has evolved and England will take a decade to catch up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That is a direct result of how young players are taught to play football from an early age in this country. Technique/intelligence > Pace/athleticism, but that doesn't matter to most of the youth coaches in this country who are more concerned about winning games than developing future players. At youth level pace and strength can be far more effective because coaches will choose big/fast lads and let them chase the ball that's hoofed to them while forgetting about skill. That doesn't work at the top senior professional level because most of the players are strong/quick to a point, hence the lack of good/great English players. They have the physical side mastered but not the technical side.


That's true to a point but it's something the FA are trying to change. What we're told to coach now, and has been the case since I started a few years ago is playing on smaller pitches & areas focusing on developing technical ability as well as awareness & teamwork. Every game, or drill as most people will call it we do is focused on that, not speed. 

I work in schools and the problem we have is that the kids we coach or being taught all the bad habits playing & training their clubs by coaches who focus on winning. That's the real issue. Parents whinging about them not playing proper football & matches is also an issue. They don't get that we're trying to get them to develop whatever talent they have. It's frustrating. It's like running up walls sometimes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> That's true to a point but it's something the FA are trying to change. What we're told to coach now, and has been the case since I started a few years ago is playing on smaller pitches & areas focusing on developing technical ability as well as awareness & teamwork. Every game, or drill as most people will call it we do is focused on that, not speed.
> 
> I work in schools and the problem we have is that the kids we coach or being taught all the bad habits playing & training their clubs by coaches who focus on winning. That's the real issue. Parents whinging about them not playing proper football & matches is also an issue. They don't get that we're trying to get them to develop whatever talent they have. It's frustrating. It's like running up walls sometimes.


That's the thing though, until the way you coach (I've seen you post about this before tbf) is implemented as a general standard then there will be problems. It's something that could take a decade or two to work even with full support from the grass roots levels including schools, so imagine how troublesome it could be trying to produce potential international/world class talents the way things are now when you don't have everybody on the same page. I accept that the FA are trying to make some changes with the new academy status shake up, but this is something that needs to become so widespread that it becomes deeply inherent within England's footballing culture. We might just have to accept that things might not truly change for another thirty years or even longer...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this 



> Brazil vs England has been 'suspended' for now by a court decision as the Maracanã is not safe for fans, is not capable of hosting events.


from https://twitter.com/Cynegeticus


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Farce


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You mean something actually entertaining might be on tv instead?

Shame rooney won't get to bang some ****** granny.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That's the thing though, until the way you coach (I've seen you post about this before tbf) is implemented as a general standard then there will be problems. It's something that could take a decade or two to work even with full support from the grass roots levels including schools, so imagine how troublesome it could be trying to produce potential international/world class talents the way things are now when you don't have everybody on the same page. I accept that the FA are trying to make some changes with the new academy status shake up, but this is something that needs to become so widespread that it becomes deeply inherent within England's footballing culture. We might just have to accept that things might not truly change for another thirty years or even longer...


It will take a while. Coaches at all levels, even at the bottom bottom level are now supposed to take the courses and told to use these methods but they're not implemented by all. It's stupid and we complain about it but they're pretty powerless tbh. As long as there are coaches who concentrate on winning and not doing what we're told to, there's no point in those cases, especially when you're told "I'll do what I bloody well want, it's my team."

We'll help a few in time, and I've seen so many talented players and real prospects who are developing. Thankfully we are improving, but like you say we're years away from them recognising it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> *You mean something actually entertaining might be on tv instead?
> *
> Shame rooney won't get to bang some ****** granny.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I played in a team a few years back when my sole command from the manager was to wipe out their best player, regardless of where he played. I wasn't too arsed as I was just doing what I was told, but looking back now it's obvious that this mentality is not a unique case. I'd much rather have a goal or assist league record than one for yellow AND red cards. I've cleaned my game up now, mainly because I wanted to play properly - the other reason being the fines got progressively worse.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tbh we need leagues banned for the younger age groups. Full-time coaches don't care about winning. Weekend coaches (not all) couldn't give a shit about anything else.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

I finished the 11-a-side game last season and moved to 5-a-side, much more focus on passing and moving and you need to be a lot fitter.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Tbh we need leagues banned for the younger age groups. Full-time coaches don't care about winning. Weekend coaches (not all) couldn't give a shit about anything else.


This was done for the U9s and U10s in my local league last season (I'm a mini soccer ref) and there was absolute uproar from the parents, the kids didn't seem fussed, they just wanted to play.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Tbh we need leagues banned for the younger age groups. Full-time coaches don't care about winning. Weekend coaches (not all) couldn't give a shit about anything else.


Yeah I completely agree with this. In other countries such as Holland the kids don't start playing on bigger pitches until they're 14 anyway, most of their footballing education previous to that doesn't involve much competitive football either.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ConnorMCFC said:


> This was done for the U9s and U10s in my local league last season (I'm a mini soccer ref) and there was absolute uproar from the parents, the kids didn't seem fussed, they just wanted to play.


Isn't that a nationwide thing now? I know for the season just gone that my local FA implemented that for the kids leagues I referee from U10 downwards and to be honest even though it's only been in force for a season I have noticed the difference since I've found that coaches are a lot more friendlier and as the season progressed the parents got friendlier too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it is but it's not all age groups. It needs to be up to Under-13's too IMO. We need to keep competitive 11-a-side back for as long as possible and focus on Mini Soccer.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We also need some decent pitches for these young lads to play on, a lot of the pitches I go on are just beyond a joke although I do live in Mid-Lincolnshire and we still think it's fucking 1958 so might not be as widespread


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think virtually every pitch I played on last season was next to the canal that runs through the county. That was a ball-ache at times.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Vader said:


> I think virtually every pitch I played on last season was next to the canal that runs through the county. That was a ball-ache at times.


What league are you in mate?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Newbold Tyres First Division, well I'm presuming that's what the first division is called - it's the Prem sponsor anyway.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope you're not doing a gunner and lying about playing in such a prestigious level of football :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm really in the fourth division


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i cant find any player called viper on fifa 13

liar


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

who the hell is viper


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rio Ferdinand has been channeling me with his recent tweets about England. This in particular was a stand-out: ‘In most Premier League teams retaining the ball is done best by foreign players in the team. They are taught to pass to a man with a man on. #dealwithit.’

Amazing man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vader said:


> who the hell is viper


hes an NBA fan and poster

first name, red


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's ridiculous how early youths get put on 11 a side pitches. Putting 12 year olds on a full sized pitch is too much. 

Also at that point most goalkeepers are still midgets and its awkward for them. And you always get one team in the league who think they're stoke.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines, Jones, Lampard, Carrick, Milner, Walcott, Rooney

Defence, defence everywhere.

Not long till NEYMAR time :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cahill/jags vs fred/lucas moura/neymar?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AlexHumph said:


> Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines, Jones, Lampard, Carrick, Milner, Walcott, Rooney
> 
> Defence, defence everywhere.
> 
> *Not long till NEYMAR time* :mark:



Like the last time he played england and was one of the worst players on the pitch :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

England won't be scoring tonight then. :woy 

Ireland 2-0 Georgia 

Not even watching though


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haha and bosscar too

:robben2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Richard Dunne is still alive :cheer


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Will tonight finally be the night Keane snaps on chiles and takes up his true calling of a psychotic serial killer? 

:wilkins


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Dunne playing? :wilkins Thought his career was done with injuries.



WWE_TNA said:


> Will tonight finally be the night Keane snaps on chiles and takes up his true calling of a psychotic serial killer?
> 
> :wilkins


You know it's going to happen at some point, live on air.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Who's ready for USA v Germany!?!

Only me? o ok..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Like the last time he played england and was one of the worst players on the pitch :terry


Pretty much. Johnson completely neutralized him in the 2-1 for England. In general from what I've seen so far from them against England and Italy, this is one of weakest Brazil squads I've ever seen. They have the talent on the ball, the technique of the players is all over the pitch but they lack the power, versatility and organization that the great Brazil teams of the past had. IMO, the only way they're contenders to win for the World Cup next year is because it's in Brazil. This team can be great and maybe peaking for 2018 or 2022 when they will be more experienced and adapt to different aspects of their game. 

Prediction: 1-1. I think that the focus Neymar gets from the opponents really helps Oscar to shine in Brazil, in both games he was their best and most effective player.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Ter Stegen; L.Bender, Mertesacker, Howedes, Jansen; Reinartz, S.Bender, Schurrle, Draxler; Podolski, Klose


Still better than Englands team :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jones wearing the No 7, best looking no 7 since Beckham




:jones


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The great one now with the great number.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Going to be a brilliant game of football. See England winning it...


Also, Dunne to score an own goal.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

American commentators 










EDIT: Altidore gives the USA the lead


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ITV :lmao complete fuckups


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Only on ITV.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get these matches back on BBC ffs.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice rucksack


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

TER STEGEN :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Agreed. ITV are just so bad.

Really bad...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AlexHumph said:


> TER STEGEN :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


But he is GOAT just ask Egame.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dammit I missed another ITV fuckup. What happened?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Almost a third from FLOPSEY, wtf is going on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolNeyWOAT

Such a shit player

:side:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So Neymar has already done more in the first 5 minutes of this match than he did during the whole 90 at Wembley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wayne forever alone up front.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bitches we play a brilliant passing game...

In defence


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brilliant run from Walcott, then that end product... Ugh.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HARTDOG


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney is fucking atrocious. LOL


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brazil pitch always seems like its in footlong grass, ball moves about really slow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney is fucking atrocious. LOL


We are gonna be stuck with him aren't we?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should have been a goal from Neymar.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait... Did that advertising hoarding just say what I thought it just said?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Wait... Did that advertising hoarding just say what I thought it just said?


:lmao i picked up on that aswell.

I think.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

What did it say? I missed it :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Neymar not looking to pass for shit.

Messi may have to set him straight at Barca...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Just me or do Baines and Milner look CGI'd in, when they get a close up near the hoardings,


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> What did it say? I missed it :/


It was an advertisement for TeletextHolidays.com and the slogan was "Do you to get away like Wayne?"


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It's because the ad boards are CGI so they can show UK Ads on them.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice work from Glen. Thought that was going to be an OG.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep that was it danny :lol :fergie


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

AlexHumph said:


> It's because the ad boards are CGI so they can show UK Ads on them.


Wtf?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BRAVE


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BRAVE Joe Hart


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Wtf?


£££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

WOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neymar trying to do everything on his own, the barca boys won't be having any of that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Neymar trying to do everything on his own, the barca boys won't be having any of that.


Its Brazilian laegue thing, he'll learn at Barca sure enough. 

and the more i see of Hulk the more i;m not impressed, nevermind he complained to UEFA coz city fans were chanting "you're not incredible" at him..

MARK OUT FOR HATELEY!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Its Brazilian laegue thing, he'll learn at Barca sure enough.
> 
> and the more i see of Hulk the more i;m not impressed, nevermind he complained to UEFA coz city fans were chanting "you're not incredible" at him..
> 
> MARK OUT FOR HATELEY!!!


Lucas moura should come on for hulk, he'll give our defence fits.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Abysmal tackle from Lampard there. Studs up from behind, should be a red card. Embarrassing that he'd do that to his own teammate in a friendly.

EDIT - Neymar's just gone in too. This could get a bit feisty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi will tell Neymar the tale of Zlatan and then Neymar will pass more than he shoots.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is the worst I've seen us play since the 4-1 against Germany, we're awful in all area's of the pitch, Brazil could be easily be 3 or 4 up by now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Glen Johnson is weirdly brilliant with his left foot. England's first sight of goal all game and Walcott should have scored.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanna see more of Leandro Demiao he's a fuckin beast in Football Manager, but never seen him play.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

We won the first half clear cut chances :theo :brodgers


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Think it's fair to say Joe Hart has been head and shoulders above the rest


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How are Brazil not winning this? They have pretty much just taken our defence apart.

LOL... Through the legs with a back heel. Nice.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Loving this game both teams playing to the stereotypes we have for both countries. Brazil with their extravagant free-flowing silky style and England with their hard-work, hard-hitting style.

*Side note
Also glad to see Brazil playing miles better than they have been lately, their recent friendly with Russia was abysmal.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

As bad as we are brazil don't look fantastic.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If Brazil had a top class CF they would score a lot of goals.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Neymar's passing in FIFA 14 should be around Mertesacker's pace. 

GOAT :cashley going for that record next year with his fourth World Cup.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Does Rooney even diet?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Richard Keys said:


> Does Rooney even diet?


No need, all his Kebabs come with Salad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> No need, all his Kebabs come with Salad.


He is down to just two happy meals a day instead of three quarter pounders.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

If that picture haribo posted earlier is anything to go by, I'd say no he hasn't. He's eating more!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Would love to see his tactics vs Brazil. Random I know but still


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Big sam tactics might not be as bad as woys currently, so boring to watch it's scary.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Keane sounds like saying "NIGHTMARE"


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love if Ian Holloway took charge and he employed his tactics from his Blackpool Premier League days, we would probably do worse in every competition and maybe even a bit of a laughing stock but fuck it at least we'll be entertaining


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Would love if Ian Holloway took charge and he employed his tactics from his Blackpool Premier League days, we would probably do worse in every competition and maybe even a bit of a laughing stock but fuck it at least we'll be entertaining


Plus, the press conferences would be legendary. Broadcast around the World, others just wouldn't have a clue what he's saying...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HAHAHA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Would love if Ian Holloway took charge and he employed his tactics from his Blackpool Premier League days, we would probably do worse in every competition and maybe even a bit of a laughing stock but fuck it at least we'll be entertaining


I second this notion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We need Holloway to rant on Rooney being wrong again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only watching because of how cool that ball looks.

England suck. Bad. Almost as bad as ITV's coverage.

Edit: Is Keane calling Neymar "nightmare"?*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

4-1 to the USA, wut.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Germany the WOATs


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone been watching the US, Germany game? Dempsey just scored a second beautiful goal. My country (Canada) isn`t very good so i support the US as well and its been nice to see them put in a performance like this against a high quality team like the Germans.

Edit: ninja`d a couple times.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hernanes is on.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

USA are beating Germany 4-1?

Fuck. They went downhill fast. Seriously bad regression.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> USA are beating Germany 4-1?
> 
> Fuck. They went downhill fast. Seriously bad regression.


Wut. It's a weaker German team.

Ter Stegen; L.Bender, Mertesacker, Howedes, Jansen S.Bender, Reinartz, Schurrle, Draxler, Podolski, Klose.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AlexHumph said:


> Wut. It's a weak team.


A weak german team is not weak. :wilkins


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> A weak german team is not weak. :wilkins


I see nothing :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Agreed. I didn't know a weakened German team existed...


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd take Big Sam over Roy in all honesty. HOOFBALLTOCARROLL. Then again that would probably suit us better than Rhatever Woy Rants us to play


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Would love if Ian Holloway took charge and he employed his tactics from his Blackpool Premier League days, we would probably do worse in every competition and maybe even a bit of a laughing stock but fuck it at least we'll be entertaining







If we get this god as the next England Boss I'll never miss an interview.. 



Holloway on Ronaldo in '08 said:


> He's got the Jewson lot
> I thought he was the difference between the two teams. At the moment I'd have to say he's the best player in the world, with Fernando Torres a very close second.
> There was something in the papers about Ronaldo having his teeth done and waxing his chest - well you can wax whatever you like when you're as good as that!
> Next thing you know he'll be setting a trend by waxing one half of his head - everyone would be doing it. I've beaten him to it, though - I've waxed both sides of mine!
> ...


:lol



Holloway on Beckham in '08 said:


> I'm sick and tired of seeing him in those adverts with his package on full display. It nearly put me off my toast when I saw it in the paper. What is he doing? Get your clothes on, son!
> Mind you, if I looked as fit as that I'd probably be doing it as well.
> 
> My pants aren't as smart as that, though. Mine look like the moths have been eating them!
> Half of mine are stuck on the wall. The rule is, if you throw them and they stick you can't use them again, but if they fall off you can get one more day out of them.


Quotes From Here


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully he's hung like a hamster :lmao :lmao, fucking love holloway


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Hung like a hamster? :lmao

That's fucking brilliant!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Walcott on a mission to kill every attack.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Walcott is shite on the wing. Can only really play him through the middle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fire Scolari.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jesus christ that fucking heat on Scolari.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The England defence just don't give a fuck do they? Lol. Awful defending.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

FRED


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

EMILE FREDSKEY


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Woatney.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How many times has a Brazilian got past our defence? It's so fucking easy it's embarrassing. They were bound to score at some stage!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"A touch of the doctor David Banner about that from Hulk"

Who the fuck's David Banner? :lmao 

Never mind that shit, OX. :mark:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder what size shorts Rooney wears because either the camera is being very unflattering to him or he has a very big pair of shorts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT OX


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

WHAT A GOAL BY THE OX!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:whiteknight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> "A touch of the doctor David Banner about that from Hulk"
> 
> Who the fuck's David Banner? :lmao


David Banner was Bruce Banners name in the TV series.

4-3 in the USA GAME.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:wilkins


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

THE OX!

Game on...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Start ox drop wayne.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

England getting a jammy goal as usual.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Why is it we wait till we're 1-0 down before we start playing, why didn't Roy change the shape earlier when it was obvious that Brazil were at some point going to get a goal?



> Who the fuck's David Banner?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark: Ox!!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> England getting a jammy goal as usual.


Nah, Woy's strategy worked...


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

OX & BA need to play in the same team at some point


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brazil will be kicking themselves or kicking neymar that they didn't put away a few chances in the first half.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Goodnight sweet Hulk


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Nah, Woy's strategy worked...


What strategy is that exactly?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bring on THE OX and get him to score. It seems to have worked.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Walcott just take someone on you silly cunt.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Walcott just take someone on you silly cunt.


Like Gramps Lamps just did!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:rooney fucking twat.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROONEY WITH A SPECTACULAR DEFLECTED GOAL!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SIGN HIM UP JOSE :rooney


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:rooney :rooney :rooney

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

How?

How the fuck do we even do it?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

that should add a few million to his price tag


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

:rooney

GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lucky goal, deflection.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Deflected.

Shit player. Sell.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Roonaldo.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

He's just been standing there for the last 10 mins :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Go on Shrek!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:rooney :rooney :rooney 

How the fuck did we even get the chance?

That was just fucking beautiful.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:woy

We're gonna win the World Cup.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

fluke


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Shrek > Hulk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Best fucking Tweet today. Done 15 minutes ago



> te quiero ‏@NicolaLTierney 15m
> If England score & this gets 15 rt's I will strip naked an keek it ..... Because both will not happen


https://twitter.com/NicolaLTierney 

:terry


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:rooney 

If not Cavani, maybe Jose, maybe...

Great goal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great finish and not lucky :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a fantastic equalizer by Brazil.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Aaaand business as usual


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cunts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn equaliser


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

boourns


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

PAUL and FRED with the goals.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Been some great goals tonight. This game has really picked up at the moment.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Never fear Jack Rodwell is here


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think Milner and Hart have been England's best two players. Damn Scott Parker smiley has gone


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Never fear Jack Rodwell is here


YAYA LIGHT!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> YAYA LIGHT!


Thought he was Garry Barry light


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Thought he was Garry Barry light


Nah got to mch forward running in him to be Barry.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Light Scott Parker! -insert Parker smilie


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This won't be a bad result, considering we've pretty much been playing with 10 men with Rooney just standing still for most of the game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Watching this game makes me wonder why Chelsea can't get the real BOSSCAR that we see for Brazil :sad:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to our game in august lads


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Watching this game makes me wonder why Chelsea can't get the real BOSSCAR that we see for Brazil :sad:


Game speed and player movement would be my main guess.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Watching this game makes me wonder why Chelsea can't get the real BOSSCAR that we see for Brazil :sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's gone now so....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Ter Stegen

LOL Brazil defence

LOL England defence

Robbie Keane the GOAT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder if Egame still wants Stegen at Barca...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because of one mistake in a friendly?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats to Japan. First team to qualify for the World Cup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Japan are a fantastic team, hopefully they can go decently far into the World Cup. We'll be seeing them in the Confeds too, and I really hope they can progress as I'd like to see them play Spain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thought we performed admirably when up against guys like kagawa and honda. mckay was outstanding until his blunder at the end, and the team looks better with oar in the team. i do worry when guys like schwarzer, big timmy and bresch are gone, and who will replace them.

need to beat jordan and iraq at home to get through now. and if we don't win either then quite frankly we didn't deserve to anyways.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That Oar goal was so lucky though.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoolahan gets the nod to start :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> Congrats to Japan. First team to qualify for the World Cup.


Congrats!


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoping Luxembourg can get the 3 points against the Azeri's


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alex is gonna have the time of his life when he comes in here :ksi1*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll make it even better for him


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I'll make it even better for him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is the best Arsenal gif:










Internationals... I hope Scotland hold on. We need Belgium at the World Cup.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ukraine just gone 2-0 up to effectively win the group. Bad news for England now leaving poland montengro and england to fight for 2nd place.

Advantage england though as we play both at home after the uninspiring away draws. wonder who we'll get in play offs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Won't they (Ukraine) be a point behind England? Although, I'm assuming that you're tipping them to do England over in the Ukraine which would be a solid prediction.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Joel said:


> Won't they (Ukraine) be a point behind England? Although, I'm assuming that you're tipping them to do England over in the Ukraine which would be a solid prediction.


Ukraine have 4 games left.

San Marino (h)
England (h)
Poland (h)

San marino (a)

So its safe to say they are currently on 17 points with 2 home games left.

Englands remaining games are 

Moldova (h)
Ukraine (a)
Montengro (h)
Poland (h)

so alot tougher considers hodgsons poor record.

Best i can see us doing in Ukraine is a draw. and cant see poland pulling off an away upset vs Ukraine.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Joel said:


> Internationals... I hope Scotland hold on. We need Belgium at the World Cup.


You're welcome :fellaini1:benteke

Don't know how the fuck that happened, but Alan Hutton playing like Cafu might have had something to do with it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

F****n c'mon Scotland.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says, Keane is one of Europe's best strikers over the last 20 years.

Well over 100 Premier League goals, 59 goals in 126 games for Ireland including goals against the likes of Germany, Italy, Spain, Holland and France. He's class.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, Austria won 2:1 against 11 Swedes and 3 referees, I'm impressed oO


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Keane is one of Europe's best strikers over the last 20 years.
> 
> Well over 100 Premier League goals, 59 goals in 126 games for Ireland including goals against the likes of Germany, Italy, Spain, Holland and France. He's class.


Only 2 goals in the Champions League...

He is/was a good striker but he always had a ceiling as he wasn't super quick, and didn't quite have the technical ability to overcome it in a way that someone like Raul did. I could easily name 100 better strikers over the past 20 years than Keane. Yes he's scored a bunch of International goals, and credit too him he'll probably have that Ireland scoring record for the rest of his life, but scoring a lot of International goals actually isn't that hard really. How many goals did David Healy score for Northern Ireland for example, when he was basically always a Championship level player.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep so easy only like 19 other players have scored more internationally than Keane and only 5 from Europe.

Of course he'll have that record for years, 59 goals is a massive amount only 40 players have scored over 50 goals ever.

He might not be flashy or technically the best but he knows where to be to score and as a goalscorer that's what you need to do


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great Result for us. I expected us to get hammered.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Great Result for us. I expected us to get hammered.


Same here, I still can't believe it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Same here, I still can't believe it.



See if we played like this at the start of the campaign


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> See if we played like this at the start of the campaign


Wouldn't be Scotland if that happened.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Wouldn't be Scotland if that happened.


:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Keane is one of Europe's best strikers over the last 20 years.
> 
> Well over 100 Premier League goals, 59 goals in 126 games for Ireland including goals against the likes of Germany, Italy, Spain, Holland and France. He's class.





chr1st0 said:


> Yep so easy only like 19 other players have scored more internationally than Keane and only 5 from Europe.
> 
> Of course he'll have that record for years, 59 goals is a massive amount only 40 players have scored over 50 goals ever.
> 
> He might not be flashy or technically the best but he knows where to be to score and as a goalscorer that's what you need to do


Preach, brothers.

I fucking love Robbie Keane. The last few years, a lot of fans have been calling for him to be dropped, however, these are ignorant, fat bastard types who haven't kicked a ball in years. They don't like the fact that Robbie is a bit flash, whinges and throws his arms in the air. They would rather have those 'honesty of effort' type players playing for Ireland, the likes of Kevin Doyle, runs all day, and gets you a goal every seven or eight games.

What they forget about Keane is: he kicks the ball into the goal.

He has around triple the amount of goals as the next guy on the list, Niall Quinn I believe, and I doubt his record will ever be broken, and has probably contributed the most out of any Irish player over the last decade. 

We'll miss him when he's gone :terry1

And I didn't even get to see him and Ireland GOATING because I was working :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The guy should be way more appreciated than he actually is. You see people and journalists praising the rugby players, golfers (Rory McIlroy, he's not even Irish, for fuck sake) and GAA players but Robbie is one of Ireland's greatest sportsmen and seems to be ignored for some reason. It's annoying.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

David Kelly shouldn't be allowed write for the amount of shit he gives Robbie. Last thing I read from him was saying how Robbie was a shit captain because O'Driscoll was able to captain the rugby team to win the six nations and Robbie lead us to nothing...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Higuain got a straight Red against Columbia, as did Zapata. 0-0 draw. Was okay; Messi came early in the second half and played as a CAM.

I can't see this Argentinean side doing well in the WC, IF they don't work on the balance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw that vinny played about 50 minutes with a broken nose.

lad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

England u21s losing to Norway. You guys really are hopeless. How Pearce still has that job is beyond me. All he does is kick and rush. When are England going to move with the times?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just wait until Pearce gets the top job somehow :terry


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

To be fair the U21 squad in Israel is without 5/6 starters, but that shouldn't overshadow how poor the players that are there have performed with Redmond being the only arguable exception.

They've sort of improved in this game but a couple of errors leaves them needing a miracle to progress. Always a fun little tournament to watch at any rate. 
Ozil starred in '09 and Martinez in '11. Looks like it could be Insigne this year, unless Hendo manages a couple of quickfire goals in this half. :hesk2

Great goal from Norway to make it 3-0 before Dawson (Caulker? :lol) converts a penalty to reduce the deficit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

did chalobah feature in the norway game?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, he's playing, Redead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i do enjoy the logic of a senior friendly being more important than a big underage tournament.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shelvey time :brodgers

Why isn't the Brendan Rodgers smilie working in my post? :jose


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> England u21s losing to Norway. You guys really are hopeless. How Pearce still has that job is beyond me. All he does is kick and rush. When are England going to move with the times?


TBF to him there isnt much you can do in terms of developing a playing style when you have two weeks to prepare. He never gets to pick the same players game in game out he is taking players from 18 different squads so 18 different playing styles and isnt even allowed to pick the best players available for the tournament.

Hardly any of the players have played together through poor foresight from the upper reaches of english football. Hardly any have had any playing time during the season and you're expecting him to be able to play 'champagne' style football with the likes of Henri Lansbury and Jordan Henderson...

never going to work. England are underprepared the wrong squad has been given to Pearce and we are getting embarrased because of it. Remember 4 years ago when Pearce had a better crop of players and more preparation time we got to the final. We got spanked in it but same manager took the players to the final and we played some nice stuff. So the blame isnt solely down to Stuart Pearce.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush's Photobucket account looks dead :sad:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I just checked the smilie list.

It's a massacre in there, so many dead smilies :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

All the Henderson smilies are broken ique2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SAVE_US.RUSH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

[HIDE="brodgers"]







[/HIDE]


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Try spoiler Mozza.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

haribo said:


> All the Henderson smilies are broken ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which football god did mata piss off?

played like 70 competitive games this season

'yeah you can start in a meaningless friendly vs haiti'

ridiculous


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Try spoiler Mozza.




















I thought that was how you did the spoiler tags.

Whoops.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: brodgers















There you go bud (a brodgers smilie would have been perfect right here :terry1 )


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Spoiler: brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


>


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> which football god did mata piss off?
> 
> played like 70 competitive games this season
> 
> ...


*I bet he plays Confed Cup too :hayden3

Rush says he's salvaging the smileys btw. Or something. Please. 

Hayden smiley not working :frankie2

HA. thank fuck for champ. champ > rush*


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Lux 1-1 Aze Lie 1- Svk :mark::mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

made the dire mistake of watching england/israel for 5 minutes

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

meanwhile, fantastic 4-0 win over jordan. robbie kruse was stellar, 2 assists and a goal. top lad.

beat iraq and we've qualified. yes pls.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spain vs Republic of Ireland later on.... :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Spain vs Republic of Ireland later on.... :jose



First england now spain are ireland trying to be featured in the most boring games :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if Pearce keeps this job...fpalm


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty tidy performance from Israel, all of their boys looked superior with the ball at their feet. Loved the Paulo Di Cameo stuff from the Israel manager after they scored.

Consistently poor from England throughout the tournament with Shelvey unfortunately looking like the scapeWOAT. Wisdom continuing to look like a future star, though. :mark:

Martin Tyler and Alan Smith actually disappeared for the final 10-minutes of that game, did anybody catch that? Went to get a cup of tea and they were gone by the time I got back. :hayden



> Great celebrations from Israel coach Guy Luzon as he sinks to his knees Mourinho-style. England are pointless.


Indeed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The future's bright :jose


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fuck the England u21's for costing me £10 on my accumulator*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sell Zaha, Sign a u21 Israeli


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Italy 2-2 Haiti

wut


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> England Under-21 boss Stuart Pearce refused to defend his players after a 1-0 defeat to Israel ensured they finish bottom of their European Championship Group.
> 
> The Young Lions' third defeat in a row ensured they would finish a miserable tournament without a point and without a goal from open play.
> 
> ...


Throwing the youngsters under the bus, even if they _were_ shit.

Except Wisdom doe :BRENDANRODGERSSMILIE



WWE_TNA said:


> First england now spain are ireland trying to be featured in the most boring games :terry


England nearly made me fall asleep during a BRAZIL game :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

World Cup qualifier in Copenhagen:
Denmark 0-4 Armenia

:|


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pearce blaming the players when he's a useless git and coach.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> FAI ‏@FAIreland 38m
> Ireland:1 Forde,2 Coleman,5 St Ledger,6 McCarthy,9 Sammon,10 Keane, 12 Kelly, 14 O'Dea, 17 McShane, 21 Hendrick, 22 A Keogh





> FAI ‏@FAIreland 36m
> Spain: 12 Valdes, 3 Pique, 6 Iniesta, 7 Villa, 8 Xavi (c), 11 Pedro, 15 Ramos, 16 Busquets, 17 Arbeloa, 18 Alba, 21 Silva #SPAIRL


Hutz


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Football vs Spain in Yankee Stadium for no reason :cheer

What kind of way is that line up written?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or maybe the english players that were there just aren't good enough?

seems easy to blame pearce, maybe some of the players should've stood up and played some decent football.

the lad who smacked the bar from israel, nir biton, was close to signing for us but a work permit stopped it. shame.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Australia spanked Jordan lol.

One win away from world cup qualification.:mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the same Pearce who has thrown Caulker up front, as well as a couple of goalkeepers in his time. I don't rate the guy at all but he was fucked over a lot in regards to the players made available for him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

What a goal by Neymar.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Neymar :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brilliant goal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Isco's goal earlier was better. Frightened at the prospect of City pulling further away from us if they get him. Assuming he's not a plonker then there's no reason why he's only going to get better than he is now which isn't too shabby. Didn't watch us vs Norway but yikes we must have been awful to get thumped by that team. I'd laugh my head off if we end up signing Thiago. Ha. 

Neymar's goal was pretty tasty mind. Hopefully he has a good tournament to shut some serious doubters on here up about him. Kid has the talent. Still a kid too remember, even in terms of football experience. Could do with Japan and Mexico coming home early too.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that neymar kid seems pretty good

we should bid for him


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Roooney!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good turn and finish, Paulinho looks a good player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hawksea said:


> Roooney!


im sorry, what about roooney?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

:lol ManU fans in Brazil.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Oscar has played very well tonight.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cracking pass by Oscar there!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Great play by Brazil, great run and pass by Oscar.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wilkins at that final goal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*oh my god JO coming on to win me £50 on the correct score. THANK YOU JO.

If I was a Chelsea fan then I'd be seething watching how Oscar plays for Brazil compared to Chelsea.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Oscar gets to play in his natural role for Brazil. Ideally for Chelsea we would have enough squad depth so he wasn't pushed out wide where he's less effective.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He plays better coming in from out wide for Brazil too though. Yes Brazil's play suits him a lot more and gets the best out of him but he rarely even shows glimpses off it in the league.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I just fell back in love with the Brazilian national team, hope they win this ConFed cup, would love to see another 4 class performances like that.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brazil looked good, Japan did not.

Fucking blast from Neymar.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3 great goals it has to be said. Brazil have got a year to blend and I think they'll be really strong on home soil for 2014. They'll probably win this confed cup too.

Scary thing is just how young this team is, they're just getting started.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Borini :mark:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

who needs :suarez1 when we have BOZZA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't get carried away with that Brazil performance. Japan played like zombies. They're still some way off competing with the Spain's at the World Cup. Home crowds in Brazil seem to get on the teams back really easily off one bad decision. They won't win under that kind of pressure from home crowds at games.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember last year I tipped Brazil to win it due to the players they had and how they would develop. But as a team, they don't look any better than last year, so I think I was wrong on that one. Too inconsistent at the moment and still don't have the fluidity of the past Brazil's. 

Spain on th eotherhand just look the same. Germany should be stronger and now the Bayern guys (who form the big part of the NT starting XI) have tasted European success, they could be ready to break the next barrier. This Argentine generation isn't going to go far. Italy I have not seen much of, so can't judge. France are too jeckyll and hyde to even predict. Holland still needs work. Are Uruguay even going to be there?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of this Brazil. I highly doubt they'll win the World Cup, even with all the fan support. Especially their defence seems shaky.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi's World Cup


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Doubt it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi. Magic. World Cup 2014.

The problem with Argentina is the management. If there were a world class manager in place, Argentina could have gone places. I'm not lamenting Sabella but I'm not confident in his abilities. I'd love to be proven wrong though. Argentina has a host of forward players but when you look at the defense, it's so poor--probably the poorest out of the major footballing nations.

Messi will have to be at his inspirational best for Argentina to win the WC. He has to repeat Maradona in 1986. I think he can.

The favorites, for me, are Brazil, Germany, and Spain. It's Brazil. It's in Brazil and it's the World Cup. One would be insane to write them off. They are the favorites. Germany is looking stronger and at its best since probably the 70s. As Joel said, they also have a major success under their belt in form of Bayern, so they are the team. On the other hand, Spain is Spain, but I'm not sure if they can do it in Latin America, whilst also keeping in mind their successes since 2008. It's bound to take a toll.

For a European nation to win the WC in South America, it will take some massive doing.

I hope Uruguay qualify--my favorite behind Argentina, of course. Love Forlan but I'm sure he won't play in the WC. On that note, I can't wait for Spain/Uruguay tonight. Should be cracking.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Italy vs Mexico thank god the game is starting I can't stand John Hartson and Pat Nevin


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Belgium are winning btw. Quote me on it this time next year. If not then Iraq will win and be stripped off it for "off the pitch incidents".

Some matches kicking off 1am UK time. Argh. I bet the Aussie's find some way to complain about the kick off times. They always do. Hi.

Someone will have to sort these connection problems out though. 3 straight games in Brazil now where the sound or picture has been all over the place. England/Brazil cut out for a while, Spain/Japan's audio was ahead and now Italy/Mexico's audio is behind.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Italy vs Mexico thank god the game is starting I can't stand John Hartson and Pat Nevin


John Hartson is a legend.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> John Hartson is a legend.


He might be a football legend but he's no good at being a pundit on tv


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So smooth irlo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pirlo... Just.. Wow


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

irlo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

kendoo said:


> He might be a football legend but he's no good at being a pundit on tv


To each their own, I actually think he's not bad, back on topic a great free kick from Pirlo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:BEARD


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*There's not many people that I would understand the feeling of jealousy towards, but Pirlo is definitely one of those men.

...PENALTY!*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:javy


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Goalololololololol, surely that should of been a red.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as a neutral fan, the first 35 minutes of this game have been outstanding.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Mexico just lack 9 top players


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Nah, Mexico lacks Vela, but he and the FM all kinds of pissed at each other. Vela behind hernandez and dos Santos on the wing would do wonders for Mexico.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good first half from a neutral perspective, both sides have had chances.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Pirlo's goal was absolutely phenomenal, especially the technique,, but had to laugh at the goalkeeper trying to break his fall rather than reach out for the ball. 

As for Mexico's goal, the lad should've been sent off. 

More of the same in the second 45, please. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:jt2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Montolivo should have buried that there.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looked like a foul on Hernandez there.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mario and Luigi sighting :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Uruguay XI vs Spain: Muslera; Maxi Pereira, Lugano, Godín, Cáceres; Diego Pérez, Gargano, Gastón Ramírez; Cebolla Rodriguez, Suárez, Cavani. FootballFacts101 (@FootballFact101)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

:balo2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mario is gonna be top class, dissapointed at the lack of the future arsenal player El Sharaawy so far though :side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Spain XI vs Uruguay: Casillas; Arbeloa, Sergio Ramos, Piqué, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Cesc, Pedro, Soldado. #Confeds (@FootballFacts101)


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Spain vs Uraguay should be a top game. predicting Spain 3-2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spain 10-0 Uruguay and Casillas, Ramos red cards plz

and Arbeloa and Albiol.

Wait, he just got a hug off Xavi and Pique.

Screen of smoke. He's going to Barca.

Hope the Barca players get sent off so then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where is alonso?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Football at 11pm followed by a WWE PPV shortly after it finishes?

A man could get used to this, well a man who is a wrestling fan anyway and more then likely unemployed so he doesn't have to endure getting at 8am to go to work. Being unemployed is shitty 99.9% of the time but it's nights like these where it doesn't seem so bad, although those nights are one in a million.

EDIT: wow I really went off the rails there didn't I, sooooo mon the U R Gays


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm bored already.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey look Spain is playi.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jonathan Pearce is such a fucking tosspot.



JOAL.com said:


> where is alonso?


Missing the tournament through injury I believe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"Arbeloa is the real madrid man in the back 4"

this must be awkward for ramos


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daiko said:


> Mario and Luigi sighting :lol


I couldn't stop laughing when I first saw it on TV :lmao


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

very unlucky there


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

now that was one cool move

lol fibreglass


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Uruguay can't even get a kick of the ball.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

These crowds have been terrible, I hope it's a bit more lively for the world cup


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Game over.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It was only a matter of time before they scored.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

" i never understand why strikers take corners" 

Shut up Lawrenson ya tit


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Great goal by Spain.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> " i never understand why strikers take corners"
> 
> Shut up Lawrenson ya tit


BBC need to get a whole new squad of commentators and tv pundits


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Spanish football is beautiful



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


That goalkeeping was atrocious


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

kendoo said:


> BBC need to get a whole new squad of commentators and tv pundits


and a new commentary booth apparently.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Soldado.

Some of these lads have no shame at all...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jonathan Pearce getting raped by ants has been the highlight of this tourney so far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Jonathan Pearce getting raped by ants has been the highlight of this tourney so far.


*I could barely contain myself when Lawro just stopped mid sentence to check up on him. Lawro's usually good for a funny so I'll give him a pass but this commentary has thankfully crossed the terrible threshold into hilarious. Pearce thinking Soldado played for Atletico and constantly hyping Pedro's amazing season for Barca. Ha. Did Pique lose a bet when he shaved his head? Chuffed to see Soldado score. Can't wait to see Spain let loose on poor lil Tahiti. Oh lordy. I hope Mikel scores against them tomorrow. That'd rival rape by JURASSIC PARK ANTS.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cameraman doing some GOAT work there.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So what's the betting that Torres starts against Tahiti on Thursday and still doesn't score

EDIT: :suarez1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazed to hear Mata is playing in his 75th game of the last 12 months, that's literally (ok almost literally) two seasons.

And fuck me I don't know if it's just cause it's late but this second half feels like it's been going on forever.

Edit: Oh well that's a beauty :suarez1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh god..... :jose


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate that cunt but that was lovely, take a bow son.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

two very entertaining games today.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Add a couple extra million to his fee that did


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Tahiti v Nigeria tonight I might give this one a miss.

u21 final tomorrow that should be good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tahiti vs Nigeria

Will mikel score his first goal?

:mark:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I think there's a chance the whole Nigerian team will score lol several times.

Here's a quote from the Tahiti coach

He added: "I'm afraid we will go to Brazil and not give a very good image of Tahitian football. Yes, we play football but normally it's for fun, mixed in with a bit of competition. But we can't play for fun now." 

lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAL.com said:


> tahiti vs Nigeria
> 
> Will mikel score his first goal?
> 
> :mark:


Mikel has 3 goals for Nigeria already. More International goals than Milner, Parker, Lennon, Johnson, Sturridge, Carroll or Downing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Noooo already Tahiti concede.

Another goal Nigeria. At this rate it will be 18-0


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spain will have 95% possesion vs this lot.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tahiti to turn this around and win 4-3 plz :russo

Nigeria really should be at least 5 up right now

Edit

COMEBACK :jt2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

TAHITI SCORES!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TAHITI THE GOATS


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Just got in, how the fuck did Tahiti score :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tahitian Juninho right there :hayden3


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

The face of Nigerian rape.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I celebrated that Tahiti goal like it was my own team scoring. What a moment. Nigeria haven't looked good at all though. How many chances do you need before you score a goal?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AlexHumph said:


> Just got in, how the fuck did Tahiti score :lol


Nigeria just couldn't handle the GOAT Tehau


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Row those waves TAHITI


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking at that guy with the blonde hair, I had no idea Gareth Gates had moved into football.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

awesome moment.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I give credit to Tahiti for trying to play and not entirely bunkering for 90 minutes, though I fear they will take a larger beating against Spain and Uruguay...Nigeria were too selfish today and did not play smart enough. Any halfway decent team would have scored 10 today


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know what Spain will do to Tahiti. Knowing those boring fuckers, I wouldn't surprised if they had 95% ball possession but won the match 1-0.

And, give the trophy to Spain already. Sigh. I'd LOVE if Uruguay won this but they won't and I'd want to see Brazil vs. Spain.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:cesc

Seems like the fashionable thing in football right now is to knock Spain for being "boring".

IMO, it's more to do with the lack of competition for them rather than something inherent in their style. Through superiority in technique, know-how and tempo, they've reduced everybody else to camping deep and soaking up the pressure in fear of being picked apart. Hopefully Germany can continue to improve so we can see somebody challenge Spain.

As a sidenote, Spain vs Spain would be sensational. ique2

Awesome for Tahiti, absolutely delighted that they've managed to have their moment in the first game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spain weren't boring vs Uruguay. They played their possession game, but also in an aggressive style as they advanced the ball a lot.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain won't get into double figures if it's the first team. Second team will though. Especially if Torres plays. He'll score ten himself and fraud another golden boot. The problem with Spain/Barca is they win the match early on and then just settle at 4 or 5 and don't crave utter humiliation of teams. IF they really wanted they could score at least 20 on Thursday. They beat teams too early.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BRAZIL


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kiz said:


> BRAZIL


.



CARN THE AUSSIES!


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Kiz said:


> BRAZIL


We didn't play overly well, but I am so fucking stoked! Can't even remember the ball hitting the back of the net because I was losing my shit too much. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We are so bad to watch, Iraq probably played the better football. We hoofed. The team needs a makeover. Rogic, Kruse, Oar, Jedinak need to always start. Need to develop a true playmaker in the centre of midfield, Bresciano ain't it.


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

R.Scorpio said:


> We are so bad to watch, Iraq probably played the better football. We hoofed. The team needs a makeover. Rogic, Kruse, Oar, Jedinak need to always start. Need to develop a true playmaker in the centre of midfield, Bresciano ain't it.


I agree. Rogic, Kruse and Oar should all be starting. Think it would be a bit harsh on Milligan if he got dropped because he's been playing well the past few games, but apart from the assist Bresciano was poor tonight and went missing for majority of the game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Spain won't get into double figures if it's the first team. Second team will though. Especially if Torres plays. He'll score ten himself and fraud another golden boot. The problem with Spain/Barca is they win the match early on and then just settle at 4 or 5 and don't crave utter humiliation of teams. IF they really wanted they could score at least 20 on Thursday. They beat teams too early.*


I wouldn't lump Spain and Barca in the same basket due to the Messi factor.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Play the Torres/Mata tandem and you will have a massacre on your hands


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Relief if anything but it's a fucking good feeling to know that we've sealed a spot in Brazil.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

StarzNBarz said:


> Row those waves TAHITI


Did that guy glue a pack of dry Super Noodles to his scalp?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done, Aussies.



> Italy U21: Bardi, Donati, Bianchetti, Caldirola, Regini, Florenzi, Rossi, Verratti, Insigne, Borini, Immobile





> Spain U21: De Gea, Montoya, Bartra, Martinez, Moreno, Koke, Illarramendi, Thiago, Tello, Morata, Isco


C'mon Borini :mark:


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> :cesc
> 
> Seems like the fashionable thing in football right now is to knock Spain for being "boring".
> 
> ...


They're not camping deep enough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

italy has a striker called immobile?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder how isco will play with txiki and zidane chasing him all over the park with a pen and contract


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Spain U21's 1-0 up already in the final. Dire defending from Italy for that goal.

1-1. Immobile with 'dat movement and finish.










ThiaGOAT puts Spain back in front with his second of the game. :jose

Really well worked goals so far although the defenders for both teams are having a mare.



Hawksea said:


> They're not camping deep enough.


I've always wanted a professional team to employ the time-tested '20 kids on the line' tactic, could be Tahiti's contribution to the modernisation of defensive football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

2-1

when Thiago gets his hattrick he will pull his top up and reveal a united shirt underneath :side:

edit: okay, his fourth then :moyes1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joke of a decision from the ref there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ I thought I was the only one who thought it was not a pen.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> ^ I thought I was the only one who thought it was not a pen.


Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 3m
NEVER A PENALTY. NEVER

nah, you're not


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 3m
> NEVER A PENALTY. NEVER
> 
> nah, you're not


I hate that guy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brilliant first half. Spanish have been amazing. Wouldn't shock me at all if Spain have a better first team in 5 years time than they have now. De Gea is only gonna get better. Montoya will be better than Arbeloa. Ramos is first class and should still be around. Pique could be if he wasn't a prat. Don't know what these two playing now are like as they haven't been tested in the games I've seen. Alba is legit and will probably improve further. Don't even get me started on the midfield. Martinez is probably gonna be the best player ever not to be a regular for his country because of Busquets. Thiago has the potential to be as good if not better than Xavi. Isco has the world of potential too. I feel bad for a player like Illaramendi who looks first class but will probably never even get a look in. Morata is legit too. Delfouneso isn't even in this squad. It's madness. I'll laugh my ass off for a whole season if we get Thiago. He isn't there yet and can be way too careless with the ball but he's this good now and you can tell he's not even close to realising his full potential yet. Honest to god only realised Borini was playing when he just took out Isco.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATRINI

:brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I turn off the match and Borini scores :kenny


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Turned the channel to this at Half 4 and decided to watch something else while the pre match stuff was on.



Just remembered the match was on now :kenny


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Joel wasting all that water. What a twat you are Joel.

Shame the match wasn't competitive for longer. I guess that's the major downside of one side being so far ahead of anyone else and they really are SO FAR ahead of anyone else at every single level and will be for probably the remainder of the decade. It's incredible. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Borini  

Poor guy has had a tough season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even at Under 21's level spain is beating the competition's Ass. Man can the German kids hurry up and become more competitive already.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tbf most of the great german youth has been drafted into the main team


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Spain were by far the best team in the tournament, though it was unfortunate the Dutch rested so many players in their group match. Think the first Dutch team might have given them a game moreso than Italy. But I like the direction Italy are going in, they are starting to develop some nice young players and more importantly they are starting to play in Serie A


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody watching the Brazil/Mexico game? The atmos is absolutely unreal.

EDIT: Neymar with dat technique!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Anybody watching the Brazil/Mexico game? The atmos is absolutely unreal.


Yeah, the crowd are brilliant!

Some fucking goal by Neymar again.

Edit: Holy shit at that fucking chip from Alves..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hate him but i have to support him in the national team cus i am a brazillian fan since 1994.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


He's a good player, but he fucks about on the ball a bit too much for my liking.. Same with Zaha. 

On a non-Neymar note, why do the BBC torture me with Mark Lawrenson on commentary? He's the Michael Cole of the football world at this point and I'd live a happy life if I never saw or heard him ever again.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that I've seen him in a competitive match I can now see the hype that surrounds him since before the Confeds I had only seen him in the Olympics and International Friendlies and the technique used for both of his goals so far has been superb.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


We don't always agree. But when we do it can be beautiful.

It was only a matter of time before Neymar's true ability started to shine in the Brazilian squad. He still has a lot more to show as well, but that will come in time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Medo said:


> *I hate him but i have to support him in the national team cus i am a brazillian fan since 1994.*


What top team don't you fucking support?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So many fine birds in the stadium tonight :moyes1



Spoiler: hottie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Why do you care ? and who are you ?*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If Mexico had better quality going forward, they probably would have got something from this match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NEYMAR! WOWWWW

BRAZILIAN JO! Loves a goal!

#WastedAtEverton #WastedAtCity #MoyesRuinsStrikers



Medo said:


> *Why do you care ? and who are you ?*


Think I just touched a nerve with the main GLORY HOUND around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NEYGOAT :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Brilliant play by Neymar.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Neymar :clap


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Neymar's shit right? Playing in Brazil obviously helps him shine here. He'll have a good world up back home too. Big test is how he adapts to Europe now. If he does then holy moly. Messi/Neymar/Deulofeu front 3 for Barca in a few years time? Yikes. Pedro and Tello there too incase one of them doesn't come through. *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Lightning said:


> NEYMAR! WOWWWW
> 
> BRAZILIAN JO! Loves a goal!
> 
> ...


_*lol i just don't get it, you seems like you know me so well from the previous comment you said and believe me i don't even know you, that's why i asked you.

As for the nerve, you didn't touch anything, you are nobody for me..*_


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

never a penalty

not in a billion years

the fact he called it a penalty and only gave a yellow just proves how daft this ref is


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kagawa is too good to be wasted in man utd's bench.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kagawa

I certainly did not the game going like this


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:kagawa


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

VOLLEY'S! FUCKING VOLLEY'S EVERYWHERE!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is not going well for italy

inb4 mario gets sent off


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So good to see Japan dominate like this. (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sleeper said:


> I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


Apart from posts from 2011 I made bagging on Pele for saying Neymar is better than Messi, here's the posts I managed to find about Neymar based off a search in that GCS box at the top of the page:



> Ganso and Lucas are nowhere near as promising as Neymar. Ganso will probably never leave Brazil because of ownership issues, and Lucas won't get a move to Barca or Madrid, I bet he ends up anywhere it'll be Inter to replace Sneijder.
> 
> I would like Neymar, but i'm not overly bothered if he just stays at Santos. The defence is where investment is needed at Barca.





> Also, Neymar has done more for Brazil in 15 appearances than Robinho has done for them in almost 100.





> Only seen him play once, against Scotland, and he looked decent. Though Neymar absolutely ran that game and scored a neat goal and a penalty.


Is that Bananas i'm guessing? No surprise to see you're still spouting total shite.

enguin


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Medo said:


> _*lol i just don't get it, you seems like you know me so well from the previous comment you said and believe me i don't even know you, that's why i asked you.
> 
> As for the nerve, you didn't touch anything, you are nobody for me..*_


It's certainly coming across that way, Mr G.S.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Apart from posts from 2011 I made bagging on Pele for saying Neymar is better than Messi, here's some posts I made about Neymar based off a search in the box at the top of the page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see you're still alive man


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seb, i thought you died

dark seb rises

anyways im gonna admit it, i was wrong about neymar

but to be fair i didnt really give a fuck either way


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh snap it's Seb

DE ROSSI!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Now we got a game


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLET HEADER


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Terrific game so far. I haven't taken my eyes off the screen. (Well, except to type this)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> glad to see you're still alive man


Funny how I log on for the first time in donkeys to have a browse of the footie threads and find my name mentioned straight away. I'll peer in on you guys again in another 12 months. Farewell.

enguin

Edit: Big love for SEABS, if you read this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this de rossi guy is quite good

glad we signed him


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Pirlo's not GOATING.

Something's not right in the air.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> Funny how I log on for the first time in donkeys to have a browse of the footie threads and find my name mentioned straight away. I'll peer in on you guys again in another 12 months. Farewell.
> 
> enguin
> 
> Edit: Big love for SEABS, if you read this.


*stop being a stranger please :dancingpenguin*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just seen the Buffon tackle now. Another awful ref decision after the one in the U21 final yesterday.

The sooner football refs are replaced with robots/cyborgs, the better for mankind.....even if it resulted in some kind of Terminator type situation.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The refs get worse when you get to international club/country tournaments. Bad referees at a national level I guess is sort of understandable but when these lot are supposedly the cream of the crop it's embarrassing. It's either a red card or not a penalty.

I also now remember why I normally do other stuff at half time than watching "punditry"*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Do it how we used to play at school, whoever brings the ball gets to make the decisions. It's all good until he starts losing and walks off with the ball. MY BALL MY RULES.

Well actually I suppose that is already how they do it since FIFA provide the balls


Own goal :jose

Penalty :jose :jose


Japan falling apart


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kagawa with an own goal.

EDIT: Sorry, Honda.

DOUBLE EDIT: Fuck, it was Uchida.

TREBLE EDIT: Tomato Tomahto.

QUADRUPLE EDIT: Penalty given against .. er, number 17.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That Japanese Strong Style Defending

EDIT: Rousey you racist bastard 

EDIT EDIT: Penalty Italy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHAT A GAME :torres


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

giaccherini has been good these last two games.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Son of a bitch, what a comeback. :|


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

3-3!!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

3-3! Fantastic game


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my word :kagawa

Hell of a game


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Japan just hit the post and then hit the bar on the rebound 

What a game!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This Confederation Cup >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GIOVINCO


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HEARTBREAK!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

what a kick in the fucking balls for japan


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

4-3.. Gotta feel for Japan if they lose here. Some match!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll never get to sleep after this game :mark:

GOTY


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

4-3 Italy, wounded for Japan, they have played some beautiful football and had the better of the chances


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pissed I miss most of this match. Sounds pretty damn great.

Also Seb made an appearance? Dayum


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

GOAL DISALLOWED FOR JAPAN

WHAT THE FUCK

WQJIDIOQJDOIEWFOIEWNFNLKREGMKLERBFM


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Heartbreak :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking offside :lmao

Amazing


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fantastic match really, even if I do want Japan to win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG SEB POSTED?! :mark:

OMFG AT THIS GAME.

Calling in now; the World Cup will not be better than this tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well that was fantastic. Credit Japan for their all or nothing attitude to the game providing all that entertainment. Played some fantastic football too. Utd could do with a guy like that Kagawa in their midfield running the show.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*and Spain/Tahiti to come tomorrow (today kinda). :mark:*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


Eh? I always rated Neymar. How does me rating Lucas over him equate to him being rubbish? Christ. 

He was overrated in by some in Brazil (pelelol) but he's obviously incredibly talented. Nothing wrong with being skeptical, even still because he wouldn't be the first Brazilian wonderkid to fail to live to his potential. 

Great game. Gutted for Japan, they played some brilliant football. De Rossi's pass for the 4th goal was sex. 

Oh and Seb's back. Joy.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What A Game, can't wait to see Japan in the World Cup next year as long as they continue to play that style and if they do that I can see them qualifying from the group stages unless they are in a "Group of Death" 

Also please please Mr Lennon please get Honda on a free


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> What A Game, can't wait to see Japan in the World Cup next year as long as they continue to play that style and if they do that I can see them qualifying from the group stages unless they are in a "Group of Death"
> 
> Also please please Mr Lennon please get Honda on a free


Piss off! Mr Martinez, get the lad!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Honda and Kagawa is sex to watch. This is how the game should be played.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What a game that was! Japan played some great stuff, very unlucky to lose the game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

great hat trick by kagawa today


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That was one of the best matches I've seen in a long while. 

Incredible stuff. Shame it had to end.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JOAL.com said:


> great hat trick by kagawa today


:suarez1


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fucking loved that. I wish it had been the earlier kick off tbh but still, great to enjoy a game like that, such a rare treat. I wish England would show the passion Japan showed and played open football like that too.

Also saw a bit of Brazil, and having not seen a lot of Neymar before aside from a few friendlies against England and some of the Olympics, I hadn't seen anything from him to warrant the hype. He showed some real class tonight, another good goal after the one on Saturday. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The match quality of these International tournaments does seem to be improving after the the boring as shit 2010 World Cup, almost all of the games in the group stages in Euro 2012 were great to watch but dwindled in the knock-out stages and there's been some good stuff from the matches so far in this tournament just hope the trend continues to next year's World Cup


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe Kinnear will be on the phone to Keisuke Hyundai's agent after that performance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> I remember a while ago, this forum was full of Neymar skeptics. I think Joel and I (maybe one or two others too) actually rated the guy. I recall in particular Seb thought he was rubbish, and Irish Jet I think it was even said that Lucas Moura was a better player. I suspect now everyone would have to agree that Neymar is the real deal.


i have always rated neymar personally. he's the real deal and has been for a while now. phenomenal scoring rate for brazil, and he;s only 21.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

outstanding game between Italy and Japan as a neutral outside observer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

England u20's had a mini golf tournament :lmao

Hope Ross Barkley has a break out season this year because he won't make it as a golfer :lol


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't remember anybody saying that Neymar was rubbish, just that he's overrated, which is true; and is entirely relative to the amount of hype and hyperbole from a lot of people who, prior to the England game, probably hadn't seen him play before.

2014 will bring his first real opportunity to start matching expectations and silence any sceptics. That's not to say that if he doesn't shine in the Champions league and lead Brazil to success he has failed; just that he (hopefully) still has a way to go before being heralded as an elite player.

Glad to see Japan putting in a classy performance but I was disappointed with the lack of shoryukens.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wow what a game that was Italy/Japan, simply amazing.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lightning said:


> Kagawa with an own goal.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, Honda.
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: Fuck, it was Uchida.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> I don't remember anybody saying that Neymar was rubbish, just that he's overrated, which is true; and is entirely relative to the amount of hype and hyperbole from a lot of people who, prior to the England game, probably hadn't seen him play before.
> 
> 2014 will bring his first real opportunity to start matching expectations and silence any sceptics. That's not to say that if he doesn't shine in the Champions league and lead Brazil to success he has failed; just that he (hopefully) still has a way to go before being heralded as an elite player.
> 
> Glad to see Japan putting in a classy performance but I was disappointed with the lack of shoryukens.


I think people are really just carried away with how he plays like Ronaldinho. You know Brazilians have been seeking for that next dominant Brazilian superstar after Dinho's laziness got the better of him. Pato bombed. Kaka never fully recovered his form after his injury.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Spain v TAHITI later :mark:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Medo said:


> *wow what a game that was Italy/Japan, simply amazing.*


Yeah I was wanting to watch that but it was on a bit late, going to check out the goals.



I Came To Play said:


> Spain v TAHITI later :mark:


Expecting a Spain thrashing of Tahiti.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Got a fiver on Tahiti winning 1-0 at 500/1. Come on my brothers. 

(Spain winning 32-0 was only 450/1 :lol)


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Got a fiver on Tahiti winning 1-0 at 500/1. Come on my brothers.
> 
> (Spain winning 32-0 was only 450/1 :lol)



lol It's amazing to think that Spain are 80/1 to win 1-0 and 6/1 to win 6-0 :lmao


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck but you're mad. I think I'm going to go with a Torres hattrick at 7/2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure if I want Spain to show mercy after 6 or 7 goals or to go in dry with all their might.......


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Tahiti coach says that they "Have no chance of winning" and that Spain "Could score 15-20 goals."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully they go all out. There's no mercy in this dojo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Time is kick off for Spain?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Reina; Azpilicueta, Albiol, Ramos, Monreal; Cazorla, Martinez, Silva, Mata; Torres, Villa


Spain gone with the second string team which will probably be more ruthless than the first string..



Lightning said:


> Time is kick off for Spain?


8PM


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sweeeeeeed


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Scary to think that the likes of Mata, Cazorla, Silva & Villa are only considered good enough for Spain's SECOND string.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm fairly confident that Tahiti will pull off an upset and keep Spain to single digits.

9-0. Ah, YOLO..9-1.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TORRES/MATA/AZPI :mark:


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm predicting a 50-0 Tahiti win


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

#Pray4Tahiti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jesus the look in Torres' eyes, he smells blood


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

DAT WINK :lmao 

GIF please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's gonna be biblical


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> #Pray4Tahiti


Pray for Tahiti? There a bunch of amateurs who are about to play the best International side in the world in Brazil and when they return home they'll be returning to clear blue sea's, white beaches and beautiful exotic women 

Jammy Bastards


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

COME ON TAHITI!

11 men on the goal line!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Pray for Tahiti? There a bunch of amateurs who are about to play the best International side in the world in Brazil and when they return home they'll be returning to clear blue sea's, white beaches and beautiful exotic women
> 
> Jammy Bastards


Black beaches* 

(Cause the sand is black there, inb4 Bananas)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tahiti with 100% possession for the first 3 seconds of the game. Winners already :brodgers

EDIT: Ah well, it was fun whilst it lasted.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck off Torres


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Amateurs or not, that's really bad goalkeeping 

Credit to the fans though that generating a great atmos every time Tahiti are on the ball even if it is just a little patronising


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Lets be honest, spain are never gonna beat the goalscoring record with :torres up front


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm getting so giddy whenever Tahiti attack :lmao

Would have pissed myself if they got that penalty.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

How fucking great would the reaction be if Tahiti actually scored in this game? :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tahiti keeping it very _tahit_ at the back so far.... 8*D

(my puns aren't the best) :side:

Edit: Not so _tahit_ there though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WhaTahit' son.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Flood gates are opening now


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain gonna get bollocked and come out HAM in the 2nd. Glad we've had some vintage Torres cock ups though.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Torres with a hat trick. on way to golden boot. suck it villa.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Villa with the hat-trick.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I WANT MORE :vince5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

19-0 was my guess before the match. Might get close.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The goalkeeper saving Villa's free kick and having a little celebration to the roar of the crowd has been the moment of the match.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

LOLTORRES!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think that was more inevitable than a Spanish win tbh.

Edit: GOAT


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's what happens when you have no shame.

Although, I guess he got angry and got his consolation :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where is your allah now tahiti?

HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS

BUY HIM BARCA


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Would Love it if the Tahitian Goalkeeper went all "Daniel Bryan" and just runs around the pitch shouting "Yes" if he saves another

Oh the ref is being such a fucking heel


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That linesman looks like he's shitting himself every time the camera cuts to him :lol


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

They should've scored 20 or more goals and should've played at their best, not on 50%... #DISRESPECT :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

This is great to see


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tahiti :clap


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I missed most of the game but managed to get in just when all the players were congratulating each other. That was really nice to see, those are the moments that make me love football.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i got the feeling that by the end, spain wanted tahiti to score, but tahiti just fucking doesnt understand the offside rule


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The real match here was Torres vs Villa - 4-3. 

Felt bad for the GK at the end of the match but the result is irrelevant, they played against Spain in a 60k stadium. Awesome experience for them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Would have been great to see Tahiti get even one goal against Spain but doubt they will care. Great experience for them


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Lugano finished that like he was kicking a football for the first time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mikel :wilkins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Never seen Mikel do that in a Chelsea shirt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG MIKEL :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

LIONEL MIKEL

moment there is a chance of him leaving, he scores a wonder goal :torres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hell of a strike from Forlan, great goal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good heavens


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Has Cavani ever not been WOAT for Uruguay? Every time I see him with them he's terrible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Lawro" must have forgotten to remove the sand from his vagina before leaving the beach today.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Haven't been watching, has Efe Ambrose made a comically rip-roaring arse of himself yet?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wanted to see Spain today, but was working. Dat ass kicking.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Has Cavani ever not been WOAT for Uruguay? Every time I see him with them he's terrible.


hasn't scored for uruguay in over 5 months i believe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He scored against Venezuela ten days ago in the World cup qualifiers.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cavani has never been as good and influential as Forlan and Suarez for Uruguay.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres x 4


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watching the U20 World Cup. Deulofeu is scary. Legit as fuck. Offers something different to Messi and Neymar too which is extra scary. Peach of a goal too. Giggs in the crowd. Obviously scouting Deulofeu for Moyes. I'd probably have a hear attack if we got him on loan. Good chance Barca will look for him to go out on loan to the right club this season. We need a winger like him. Totally fantasising but you never know. Suso's looked brilliant too. Tad jealous. Incredible ball on the 3rd goal. Might watch more of this tournament to acquire some KNOWLEDGE. You'll be glad to know that the standard of refereeing in this game has been fittingly abysmal.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Suso :mark:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Watching the U20 World Cup. Deulofeu is scary. Legit as fuck. Offers something different to Messi and Neymar too which is extra scary. Peach of a goal too. Giggs in the crowd. Obviously scouting Deulofeu for Moyes. I'd probably have a hear attack if we got him on loan. Good chance Barca will look for him to go out on loan to the right club this season. We need a winger like him. Totally fantasising but you never know. Suso's looked brilliant too. Tad jealous. Incredible ball on the 3rd goal. Might watch more of this tournament to acquire some KNOWLEDGE. You'll be glad to know that the standard of refereeing in this game has been fittingly abysmal.*


Deulofeu is the real diamond of the upcoming Barca intake. Messi, Neymar and him in the future is absolutely frightening.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's beyond frightening. Suso looked amazing tonight. Kaka at his peak esque. What the fuck is this foam cream thing the ref is doing to mark ten yards between the free kick and the wall? Most baffled I've been in a long time when USA got a free kick and the Gambian ref whipped a can out of nowhere. Pitch looked a bit of a mess at the end. I'm assuming it's some stupid idea they're trialling. I think they've managed to come up with an idea more useless and idiotic than the 5th official.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

the goalkeeper celebrating after torres penalty miss ---> priceless


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Italy has been so shit. It's like they don't even want to be there.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Did Jonathan Pearce think for a brief moment he was back commentating on Robot Wars when Dante knocked that goal in

Haven't heard so much excitement from the bloke since those days


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fred isn't the type of a striker that lead great team like Brazil*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn nice flick on from Balotelli.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Some flick by Balotelli there..


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'dat flick from Balotelli. 

'dat Neymar dive.

:wilkins

'dat Neymar free kick.

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking Neymar...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet goal from Neymar.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Brilliant goal by Neymar, let's go Brazil (Y)*_


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So what's that? 3 Goals and an Assist for Neymar in only 3 games?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Great free kick. Lawro still not having fun. The c**t.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Fred isn't the type of a striker that lead great team like Brazil*


:suarez1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fred shut me up *


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking Fred..


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

strong play by Fred, great goal.

I know Buffon is a legend but I feel his time is up


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really good ball played in and a strong finish.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mexico 2-0 up against Japan.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> :suarez1


*Yea 

But i still don't believe that he can lead Brazil to win the world cup next year.*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

lol fs 3-2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking Ref.. Wait.. Is it counting now? GO REF!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Strange sequence. Referee whistled for the penalty then changed his mind?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ughhh stupid defence right there*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Strange sequence. Referee whistled for the penalty then changed his mind?


Seems as though he played the advantage after he blew his whistle which obviously you just can not do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BBC only now figuring out that it was a penalty the ref was blowing for.

Idiots.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Seems as though he played the advantage after he blew his whistle which obviously you just can not do.


Nah, you can't blow then decide to allow a goal. Those two fouls in the box though were :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Every time i see Chiellini, i can't help but think of this :lol





 (0:06)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

This ref's been pretty clueless in the past 15 minutes.. Some header by Maggio there!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Italy have been so entertaining in this tournament.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how Jonathan Pearce lasts 90 minutes with Mark Lawrenson so often.

I am also not certain how Mark Lawrenson lasts the same 90 minutes with Jonathan Pearce.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Fred.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Yea
> 
> But i still don't believe that he can lead Brazil to win the world cup next year.*


:suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Buffon has been shocking in this tournament.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That old guy :lol


----------



## Noithasn (Dec 19, 2012)

All this match has shown me is how far ahead of everybody Spain actually are. Germany is the only threat imo.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Fred isn't the type of a striker that lead great team like Brazil*


:wilkins

The game has been amazing in the second period.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brazil won yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

Italy did a good match tbh, Buffon has to retire seriously.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abk™;20048809 said:


> :wilkins
> 
> The game has been amazing in the second period.


*
Come on man, give me a break 

The first goal was a great effort and strong finish by him but the second was easy nothing to say about it and yet i still believe that he isn't that good to be in the 11's Brazil squad.


Edit- sorry double post*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

GIACCERINI!!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *
> Come on man, give me a break
> 
> The first goal was a great effort and strong finish by him but the second was easy nothing to say about it and yet i still believe that he isn't that good to be in the 11's Brazil squad.
> ...


Haha lol. It was sarcasm actually. I quoted and replied immediately after he scored his second of the game. 

Fred definitely isn't the type of striker to lead Brazil. He's good, yeah, but a nation that's renowned for producing great forwards needs someone better than him. Doesn't take a genius to notice


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I miss R9*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well after hearing the audio on the Italian goal it's clear the Referee has made an absolute howler, he's blown before he Chiellini has struck the ball and that is just inexcusable for any referee at any level let alone a FIFA listed one


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnold Tricky said:


> I'm not sure how Jonathan Pearce lasts 90 minutes with Mark Lawrenson so often.
> 
> I am also not certain how Mark Lawrenson lasts the same 90 minutes with Jonathan Pearce.


I said pretty much the same thing during the game. Two absolutely intolerable people.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Like I keep saying, the international referees are even worse than the english ones. Somehow. An Italian defence conceding 7 in 2 is nuts. Spain are gonna breeze through this.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Watching Brazil then made me proud to become a Brazil supporter since 2003. 

WOOOO WE TAKING GOLD BABY

Also been a massive Spain fan since 2008 because my ma's cats half brothers owners mail man is from Spain so they're also my team.

Whatever happens, I'm winning.

Anybody jumping on the GLORY train they can get on the new STRAIGHT TO THE TOP, bandwagon speed hitting train known as 'MEDOSARMCHAIRWAGONCARRIER2013'


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't believe Italy lost to a team who has Fred as their starting striker. Unreal stuff.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea Brazil baby, supporter since 2002


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This Deulofeu is pretty good. So is Jese, who scored a nice goal against the USA.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lightning said:


> Watching Brazil then made me proud to become a Brazil supporter since 2003.
> 
> WOOOO WE TAKING GOLD BABY
> 
> ...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Spain's U-20s are pretty nice. USA held tough only down a goal for a long time, but Deulofeu shredded the defense by himself scored brilliantly then Jese knocked in another. 

I really like Deulofeu. Guy's fun to watch.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Brazil beybey!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope Neigeria doesn't turn to Tahiti tonight for the sake of African football.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

are they nigeria's horse team?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Medo said:


> *I hope Neigeria doesn't turn to Tahiti tonight for the sake of African football.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Forlan/Suarez/Cavani vs. Tahiti.:argh:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So angry last night. In Hendry's watching Brazil/Italy too, then they changed it after Neymar's free kick to Mexico/Japan. We couldn't believe it, fuming! It weren't bad tbf but sounded like Italy/Brazil was a cracker, 3 more goals and something at stake.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> So angry last night. In Hendry's watching Brazil/Italy too, then they changed it after Neymar's free kick to Mexico/Japan. We couldn't believe it, fuming! It weren't bad tbf but sounded like Italy/Brazil was a cracker, 3 more goals and something at stake.


Colin Hendry's?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Colin Hendry's?


(Stephen) Hendry's. Pool/snooker halls.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I wasn't too far off considering there both Scottish, Professional sports stars and both have faces that make them look like Miserable Bastards.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Last chance for Tahiti to make a few gamblers millionaires.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watching England U20. Beating Iraq (~!) but we don't look all that good. I guess it's a positive that the team is looking to pass the ball around more but if it's not going side to side along the halfway line then they fucking suck at it. Like really suck. Ward-Prowse looks a really tidy player at least. *


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Nigeria having a good go at Spain, certainly don't deserve to be behind IMO.

Also Gus Poyet has just been sacked as Brighton manager. Why did I mention that? Because he's one of the pundits for the BBC in tonight's game so half-time just got a whole lot interesting.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Soldado can't get it done. Why aren't the BBC showing Uruguay-Tahiti? I enjoy seeing them get destroyed.

Lol at this Poyet situation. Awkward as fuck.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Felt a little awkward when they told Poyet he'd just been sacked.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Felt a little awkward when they told Poyet he'd just been sacked.


Felt sorry for him, must've been embarrassing to find out like that. Handled it pretty well though, I have to say.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I do feel from him having to find out from Mark Chapman handing him a piece of paper rather than the chairman giving him a call although it is very odd that we haven't found the reason for why he was suspended in the first place


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Awful how Poyet basically got told he was sacked live on air and it wasnt even the club themselves that told him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Nigeria are doing good so far*_


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TAHITI KEEPER SAVES THE PEN!!

He almost knocked it in himself though after :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOLDEN BOOT HUNTING :torres


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Go on Torres lad!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG MIKEL GOATING :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nigeria have been awful in the final 3rd.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So smooth from Alaba, so smooth.

I hope Brazil beat Spain in the final, I'm getting sick of them winning all the time. They're turning into John Cena.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Torres farcing his way to another golden boot. Ha. Spain/Brazil Final is pretty essential now.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Green Light said:


> So smooth from Alaba, so smooth.
> 
> I hope Brazil beat Spain in the final, I'm getting sick of them winning all the time. They're turning into John Cena.


You should start some sort of campaign were every time Spain come onto pitch everybody who hates them walks out the stadium


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Cringe* Leave the poor man alone ffs.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can anyone enlighten me as to what he did to get suspended and now fired?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*My brother just told me took a shit in the Palace locker room. Laughed my head off. No idea if it's true. Makes scary sense though.

U20's failed to beat Iraq. Ha. Last minute equaliser because Flanagan decided to play dead.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *My brother just told me took a shit in the Palace locker room. Laughed my head off. No idea if it's true. Makes scary sense though.
> 
> U20's failed to beat Iraq. Ha. Last minute equaliser because Flanagan decided to play dead.*


There was a story after the 1'st leg match between Palace and Brighton then Brighton apologised to the Palace players and staff after they found shit in the dressing room floor but I seriously doubt that Gus would do something like that although saying if Poyet's response to Chapman's question of "Why were you sacked" was infact "It's because I took a shit in the Palace Dressing Room" it would be greatest moment in TV history

Also LOL our U20's


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

"He took a shit on the floor, not got a job anymore, that's Gus Poyet!"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao fuck off poyet, you twat


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The whole Poyet situation just reminds me of South Park.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Poyet :lol :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Missed the matches unk3

LOL at Torres though. He is gonna somehow win the Golden Boot in all three international tournaments. Guaranteed.

Euro 2012 Golden Boot. He'll probably win the Confederations Cup Golden Boot. Then next year at the World Cup, he'll score five goals against the Vatican City, then in the final he'll come on and score two late goals after Spain's opponent is reduced to nine men.

He will then go down in history as one of *the* GOAT international strikers. 

:torres


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I do feel sorry for him, but this was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

im not sorry for him after what he said about evra :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I thought the story was Gus went ballistic when he fould out someone left a poo in the away dressing room that Palace were in?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spain/Brazil is happening, guys. But not in the Finals; rather, for the third place! ique2

Oh how I wish, the final was Uruguay/Italy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spain will win this easily.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Give me Brazil in semi-final 1 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Harry Kane has just scored a very good goal for England under 20's with Barkley getting the assist with a good run down the middle.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So does cavani smack luiz? or does suarez bite luiz?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone who says the Confederations Cup lacks the intensity of bigger tournaments should be watching this match.y


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fred is boss.

Not fanciest of players but he knows how to score.

With all the classy players in the Brazil side, he's perfect for them to just finish everything off.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Very intense match with a high tempo. Sucks Brazil are ahead. Forlan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really poor defending from Brazil.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WAY to easy for Cavani right there


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not paying much attention to the match but these Brazilian girls are incredible :moyes1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hulk :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bernard from Bernard's watch coming on to do damage


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Neymar :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cavani doesn't deserve the loss.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Brazil have disappointed me tonight, I wanted to see a penalty shoot-out with them coming out on top. Ah well, at least we'll get to see them in the final*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Neymar's going to fit in well at Barca, cheating fucking cunt. That last fall to the floor was a disgrace.


----------



## AWR (Mar 26, 2011)

BRAZIL!! absolutely love it!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Neymar: CM Punk wannabe.

At least we're getting the right final.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Neymar: CM Punk wannabe.
> 
> At least we're getting the right final.*


After Wimbledon today, don't count out anyone... but yeah, Spain will win.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

For once I'll be supporting Spain in the final. Brazil are a detestable team at the moment, people like Alves, Neymar, Hulk are all twats.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

8*D


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully he goes in dry on BORING SPAIN


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Acting skills on highest level.Better actor than Busquets and Pedro combined.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He's only a wee lad, a stiff breeze could knock him off his feet. Gargano should've been booked for that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Acting skills on highest level.Better actor than Busquets and Pedro combined.












DAT SELLING


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nearly ripped Neymar's ear off, disgusting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

obviously going with Spain in the other semi tomorrow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"The Showoff" Neymar


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Case Closed




Credit to Reddit


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Acting skills on highest level.Better actor than Busquets and Pedro combined.




















Dat selling


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

After the Confeds, I've realized that the best player in the world (arguable) not named Ronaldo or Messi is actually a disgusting player.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> After the Confeds, I've realized that the best player in the world (arguable) not named Ronaldo or Messi is actually a disgusting player.


Wouldn't really say Ribery is disgusting, but hey.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Adding arguable doesn't mean you can say stupid shit. I'm not picking on you btw, so refrain from punishing me with your knowledge.


----------



## Noithasn (Dec 19, 2012)

I've always found Neymar to be overrated and I'm not reactionary enough to think one great tournament means he's suddenly the third best player in the world. He is a great player but players such as Ribery have been consistently world class for years now in a much harder league in a team that's not built around getting the best out of him. If Neymar continues his current form in a team that isn't built around him for a consistent period then I'm happy to accept he's one of the best. The higher standard of the players means a higher standard of football so I do hope he does go on to fulfill his potential.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Vader said:


> Adding arguable doesn't mean you can say stupid shit. I'm not picking on you btw, so refrain from punishing me with your knowledge.


That's the general perception, accept it or not.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

According to who? I've never heard, read or seen anyone believe that Neymar is the 3rd best in the world. Fan, pundit, commentator, player - not from any of those. I could probably name any where around 10-20 players better than him right now. He's proven nothing besides being able to perform in a dogshit league and in subpar internationals (although I'll give him credit for playing well in the Confeds thus far).


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sonny Crockett said:


>


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

He is already compared to Messi and Ronaldo. He's touted as the next big thing. Despite playing for a dogshit league, he is amongst the most popular and well known players. Barcelona paid in excess of 50 million for him.

The question isn't what you and I believe in. I don't like Neymar and you think he's not even a top 20, which is a bit outrageous but I'll give it a pass. But let's not deny that he isn't being hyped as the next big thing and is already placed in the same bracket of Messi and Ronaldo, or slightly below where Bale finds himself a part of.

Your opinion of him isn't what I am talking about. It would be sheer blindness to deny that Neymar isn't considered one of the best already. You're looking at whether that's true, or not. I'm not interested in that because my initial point wasn't about whether everybody feels he is the third best player. The general image is that he is just below that bracket, so for somebody who is supposedly the third best player--the reason for arguable--he surely is one disgusting player.

Hope this is clear.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

All of what you just said is based on the fact he's the third most marketable player in the world, with potential. None of that has anything to do with him being the best. I have no doubt in my mind that he has the potential to be exactly that, but he's nowhere near that right now. Not one person with an ounce of sense sees him as the third best based on CURRENT ability. Are we classing endorsement deals and worldwide coverage as an attribute to the Ballon Dor next year? David Beckham would have been a 10 time winner in that case.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why do people keep calling the Brazilian league shit? It's such an embarrassing thing to say. Do you not remember Corinthians beating Chelsea? Sao Paulo beating Liverpool? Typical English racists. Man Utd even got fucked by the Brazilian clubs in the 99/00 World Cup Cup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

In my mind the Brazilian league consists of teams of five playing bare-foot on the beach while big booty bikini clad women cheer on from the sidelines

And everyone eats ice cream at half time

And Barry Manilow sings Copacabana everytime someone scores


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst your gimmicks is clearly wonderful and not at all tedious, the Brazilian league isn't close to being on par with any of the top 5 in Europe. A one off game in the middle of a random country doesn't mean anything. There's a reason why all the best players piss off abroad and the aging/injury prone stars can't wait to return.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stop calling Neymar "disgusting". He's a beautiful man and player. He was assaulted tonight. Had he been a bit weaker he would have been killed. Show a bit of compasion lads.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Neymar is like Scott Hall selling a Stunner.



Green Light said:


> Hopefully he goes in dry on BORING SPAIN


Alex is just off-screen on the left btw :brodgers



Sleeper said:


> Typical English racists.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Vader said:


> Whilst your gimmicks is clearly wonderful and not at all tedious, the Brazilian league isn't close to being on par with any of the top 5 in Europe. A one off game in the middle of a random country doesn't mean anything. There's a reason why all the best players piss off abroad and the aging/injury prone stars can't wait to return.


I personally rank it 6th, and it's not far behind the French league either.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Neymar's mystery solved.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^ brilliant.

The change in reaction to Neymar on a game to game basis in here is outstanding. Claiming that he's the 3rd best player in the world right now or even close is pretty funny too.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> _^ brilliant.
> 
> The change in reaction to Neymar on a game to game basis in here is outstanding. Claiming that he's the *3rd best player in the world* right now or even close is pretty funny too._


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You guys can dismiss Neymar all you like, but England haven't produced a player as good as him for at least 25 years. The last guy you had that could compare to him would probably be Keegan. Deal with it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Stop calling Neymar "disgusting". He's a beautiful man and player. He was assaulted tonight. Had he been a bit weaker he would have been killed. Show a bit of compasion lads.


Your gonna regret saying this when he knocks you guys out of the champions league next year

As for Neymar himself, do people actually call him the third best player in the world? I have honestly never heard anyone give him that moniker. It would be Stroud to anyway. The guy has potential and is still young. In a couple years he could be one of the best players in the world but for right now he isn't there.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Neymar's not even in top 100.Only his psychofans say he's the best in the world.He's the best in faking injuries.What a pity that he didn't go to Premier League.He'd be dead after first match.Brazilian ***.


----------



## Noithasn (Dec 19, 2012)

We are about to see a couple of better players than Neymar tonight in fact. I'd argue that Iniesta is currently at Zidane level. Brilliant player and I fully expect Spain to destroy Italy tonight and Brazil in the final. The team is just so far ahead of everyone else it's unreal.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Neymar's not even in top 100.Only his psychofans say he's the best in the world.He's the best in faking injuries.What a pity that he didn't go to Premier League.He'd be dead after first match.Brazilian ***.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sleeper said:


> You guys can dismiss Neymar all you like, but England haven't produced a player as good as him for at least 25 years. The last guy you had that could compare to him would probably be Keegan. Deal with it.


*What the fuck does that have to do with how good Neymar is? Nobody even argued that we have. Another case of you bringing your stupid troubles into another argument.*


Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Your gonna regret saying this when he knocks you guys out of the champions league next year
> *
> As for Neymar himself, do people actually call him the third best player in the world? *I have honestly never heard anyone give him that moniker. It would be Stroud to anyway. The guy has potential and is still young. In a couple years he could be one of the best players in the world but for right now he isn't there.


*No. It's more that he could be that good rather than is. I've got no idea where Razor King got that from unless he's misinterpreted "could be" for "is"*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

calling neymar a *** :lmao

sonny not a happy boy.

fwiw neymar is in my top 15. the other 14 members idk.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *What the fuck does that have to do with how good Neymar is? Nobody even argued that we have. Another case of you bringing your stupid troubles into another argument.*


Calm down. 

I'd have Neymar top 10 btw.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure where I'd have Neymar in my list.

Anyone have the figures on how much he draws? :rock


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Vader said:


> All of what you just said is based on the fact he's the third most marketable player in the world, with potential. None of that has anything to do with him being the best. I have no doubt in my mind that he has the potential to be exactly that, but he's nowhere near that right now. Not one person with an ounce of sense sees him as the third best based on CURRENT ability. Are we classing endorsement deals and worldwide coverage as an attribute to the Ballon Dor next year? David Beckham would have been a 10 time winner in that case.


I don't think you're getting the essence. I said arguably third best because when people speak of Neymar, they speak of him as in the same breath as Messi and Ronaldo. Potential has a lot to do. I agree, but surely--don't tell me that you do not see the hype already. The hype is there and you have managers (Pep, Wenger, Scolari) already placing him in that elite bracket, or near about there. Personally, I don't agree, which is why I said arguable and disgusting in the same statement. All I am bringing up is the way media treat him.

There is a reason for his popularity despite--as you said--playing in a dogshit league. When the Media speak of Neymar, they speak like he is just below Messi and Ronaldo. I don't think that is even debatable. It is THAT perception I'm speaking of.




Sleeper said:


> Why do people keep calling the Brazilian league shit? It's such an embarrassing thing to say. Do you not remember Corinthians beating Chelsea? Sao Paulo beating Liverpool? Typical English racists. Man Utd even got fucked by the Brazilian clubs in the 99/00 World Cup Cup.


It will be difficult for me to praise Brazil or Brazilian players, although the league is far from shit. You don't have Conrinthians beat European Champions Chelsea. But Brazil sucks. Never liked them. #BatistutaIsGod.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I probably wouldn't have Neymar in the top 20 until he's proven something in a top league over a period of time. It's very easy to name 20 players who you could argue are better. I'm not even going to include Bayern players because you put so fucking many of them in.

Messi
Ronaldo
Iniesta
Reus
Xavi
Bale
Ibra
Cavani
Falcao
RVP
Mata
Suarez
Lewandowski
Aguero
Yaya
Kompany
Silva
Busquests
Vidal
Ozil



etc.

I don't think people realize when they throw out general terms like "top 20" just how many great players there are. You'd probably say all of the players above and more are top 20 without thinking about it, until you actually start to devise a list. I wouldn't have Neymar ahead of any of those players personally, albeit I realize there are some players there I'd rate a lot higher than most.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

it's too bad Uruguay don't have a creative type in the midfield, they would be such a better team than what they are now. They rely too much on their front three, their midfielders are workmen like, no creativity at all


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't care about lists. Fuck that. Only point of worth is that Neymar isn't one of the worlds best players right now but he has all the potential to develop into one of them.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Where are you from, Razor King?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Razor, wherever you're from I can see that Neymar is talked about like that. (I'm fairly sure you're Argentinian). Neymar is not seen like that over here. I also stated that he has massive amounts of potential.

I want you to find me some links to articles that have dubbed Neymar as the current third best player in the world. I have no doubt in my mind that he COULD be but there's not a chance that he is right now. After a couple of seasons at Barcelona, in a more competitive league and the best club competition in the world? Then he'll have a claim to that, if he's as good as people think/expect him to be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well Bale is better than Ronaldo and just behind messi according to Stelling.
Suarez is number three according to Stevie G.


Also special shoutout to Joseph Cole.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Neymar is understandably rated highly because he's so young, and for what its worth, I reckon he will be at the same level as Messi and Ronaldo once he matures and develops as a player (Barcelona will bring out the best in him). At this moment in time, he's not even in my top 10, but if I was the manager of a football team, he would be my number one transfer target. All about potential. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a pretty good way of putting it. I'd say that should be the common thought in regards to him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Spain you lucky son of a bitches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Shearer and Vialli looking like a more sophisticated version of the Mitchell brothers right now hil1 :grant


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Italy have played really well tonight, Spain have been poor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Italy just smashed the post in extra time.

Come on penalties.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No way Spain don't win this.

Love watching Italy, they play great football.

All of Spain's chances falling to Pique and Ramos. :lmao

Martin Keown on Giaccherini's shot: "He did well to keep it on target" - He hit the post.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Javi Martinez playing upfront :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This has been pretty painful to watch. Almost like both teams wanted ET in the 2nd half.*


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

The scoreline just awhile said Spain was winning 1-0. WTF?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pique :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ique2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great touch from Pique :lmao

They need to bring back the golden goal rule imo


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Spain had like 20 chances that went over the bar in the 1st ET half alone.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Italy is so much winning this.Go Pirlo,go!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> They need to bring back the golden goal rule imo


Agreed. Felt it made things much more intense.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I forgot Mata was even on, silly hobbit wannabe, where's the great SANTI when you need him.

Yeah I'm looking at you Redead


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy Shit Xavi!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Problem with brining back the GG rule is that it's more than likely that we will see both teams setting up to not concede rather than going from the attack from the off and risk getting caught on the counter

EDIT: Best Extra Time ever


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Carroll would have finished that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pirlo to dink it.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Italy deserves to win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Pirlo to dink it.


Over the bar.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Over the bar.


:BEARD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Over the bar.


That would be hilarious. He'd still manage to look cool though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Arrived home with two minutes left in extra time and saw it was 0-0, just in time for the pelanty shootout.

I won the timing :brodgers

Edit: What in the name of fuck is Howard Webb doing reffing a match like this?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Is Ramos going to score?

:messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Arrived home with two minutes left in extra time and saw it was 0-0, just in time for the pelanty shootout.
> 
> I won the timing :brodgers
> 
> Edit: What in the name of fuck is Howard Webb doing reffing a match like this?


Scouting for United.


Ahaha, cheeky fuck :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:wilkins


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That Cheeky Bastard


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I wanna see ramos take one again ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanna see ramos chip it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DON INIESTA


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We should sign Candreva.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Pique!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shakira sighting :yum:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pique? He can barely fucking walk and they gave him a penalty? 

talk about risky


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shakira :mark:

Best shootout ever.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some GOAT penas.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RAMOS :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pirlo time!! :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pirlo the epitome of cool


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pirlo is so fucking cool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can someone miss plz


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Can someone miss, please?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Buffon vs Casillas penalties to end it plz.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England would have lost 3 shootouts by now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DIVE TO THE RIGHT ASSHOLES


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> DIVE TO THE RIGHT ASSHOLES


:terry Didn't work


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bonucci tho.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh boy. That's rough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck sake.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fuck you, Bonucci.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pirlo wins imo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JESUS SCORES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> JESUS SCORES


So did GOD.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Best Extra Time ever followed by best Penalty Shoot-out ever

Spain VS Brazil next :mark:


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Will be amusing to see Brazil chase shadows on their own backyard.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It was inevitable that it was in this final that Spain and Brazil finally met, because they won't be meeting each other in next year's final :messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> It was inevitable that it was in this final that Spain and Brazil finally met, because they won't be meeting each other in next year's final :messi


England vs Germany final of course :woy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP Shearer's bar


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> It was inevitable that it was in this final that Spain and Brazil finally met, because they won't be meeting each other in next year's final :messi


Italy vs England of course


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> It was inevitable that it was in this final that Spain and Brazil finally met, because they won't be meeting each other in next year's final :messi


Agreed.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Trust Linekar to troll Shearer about that. :lmao

I hope Spain trash Brazil.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Agreed.


Masterstroke decision by himself and Trap for Keane to go to LA Galaxy and acclimatize to hot weather so he'd be ready to GOAT in Brazil three years later :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Navas gave Buffon the eyes. 

The beautiful, intoxicating eyes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> England vs Germany final of course :woy












Long overdue :hesk2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Keown on Mata: "I fancied him from the start" :side:



DwayneAustin said:


> Edit: What in the name of fuck is Howard Webb doing reffing a match like this?


He was great tbh. :webb




danny_boy said:


> best Penalty Shoot-out ever


That's cute.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ZAMBIA v. IVORY COAST


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

What did you all think of today's epic Spain v Italy soccer game?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

coulda been better, but exciting penalties


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain vs Brazil Part I. If you know what I mean...


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Spain vs Brazil Part I. If you know what I mean...


Finals are two legged?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No lol, I meant they will meet each other again in 2014 World Cup


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hawksea said:


> Finals are two legged?


Seriously?fpalm



Tyler Durden said:


> No lol, I meant they will meet each other again in 2014 World Cup


We all know England are going to screw that dream up with our next golden generation!:side:


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> No lol, I meant they will meet each other again in 2014 World Cup


Dude,Brazil's gonna be eliminated in quarterfinals.


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

That was a great game. 

What is it gonna take to beat Spain? Italy played almost a near perfect game yet they were still unable to beat them. Keep in mind they didn't have Cesc Fabregas or Xabi Alonso out there either.

Is there any team that you guys think can give Spain a run for its money in 2014? Germany, Argentina, etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and italy was missing balotelli, abate and that third guy i dont remember or care about


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's great.


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, Pirlo really is the heart of the team. 

The difference in how Italy plays with him and when he's not there is like night and day. When he's on the field he's pointing out where guys should be, who they should pass to. His passes, and free kicks are among the best in the game. Without him the team looks lost like they did vs. Brazil; the day he retires will be a sad night for Italy fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im continually amazed by how much of a gentleman casillas is.

shame he plays for such a disgusting club.

one of the greats, along with gigi.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Spain looked beatable yesterday. That's hard to accomplish, congrats to Italy, the absence of Balotelli was felt. :clap


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brazil to win plz, we need this one.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:lmao Will Spain ever lose? :torres


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Seriously, I don't know !*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, how shocking Spain won! I do hope that Spain win the Confeds though. I hoped Germany win the Euros in 2008 (over Spain in the Final). I hoped the Netherlands win instead of Spain in the Final. I hoped Italy win the Final last year. This year, I'm hoping Spain win, so I'm confident Brazil will take it.




Joel said:


> Where are you from, Razor King?


If you're speaking of origin, I'm from Nepal; otherwise, Argentina.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Medo said:


> *Brazil to win plz, we need this one.*


You're Brazilian?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*"We" tends to cover a lot of bases with Medo.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God™ said:


> You're Brazilian?


no he's an egyptian pop singer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

God™ said:


> You're Brazilian?


He's from wherever his bandwagon takes him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Medo is an eygptian who loves Brazil and fully supports teams in both Spain and England :hesk2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If you didn't know any better and saw Medo's posts you would of thought that there was no football Egypt despite there National team winning the African Cup of Nations a couple of times and I think they do have a a couple of club sides who do usually progress quite far in the Asian CL as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a boring final... well at least that's a few hours I don't have to worry about. I can play games or something more constructive than watching that horrid match. Blech. Can't think of any other combination of teams I would want to watch any less. Can't stand either...


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> What a boring final... well at least that's a few hours I don't have to worry about. I can play games or something more constructive than watching that horrid match. Blech. Can't think of any other combination of teams I would want to watch any less. Can't stand either...


This,this and this.I hate both of these teams.Spanians are boring as hell with their tiki-taka and Brazilians deserve an oscar for an outstanding acting skills.I felt really bad for Italians yesterday.They could've win that match in first 30 mins.I'm gonna enjoy match for a 3rd place and not even waste my time for watching that Neymar asshole in final.Dream match my ass.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> This,this and this.I hate both of these teams.Spanians are boring as hell with their tiki-taka and *Brazilians deserve an oscar *for an outstanding acting skills.I felt really bad for Italians yesterday.They could've win that match in first 30 mins.I'm gonna enjoy match for a 3rd place and not even waste my time for watching that Neymar asshole a final.Dream match my ass.


They've already got one :brock


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh, I'm pretty excited for the final. Dunno if it's because I'm neutral


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoiler: Spain wins.

Yawn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil 3-2 leggo


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kiz said:


> no he's an egyptian pop singer.


*Not anymore*

*I am an Egyptian who supports his national team along with Brazil, and a fan of clubs like Al Ahly (Cairo), Real Madrid and Manchester United, sure it's akward to support many teams but that's the case with me lol.



btw*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> If you didn't know any better and saw Medo's posts you would of thought that there was no football Egypt despite there National team winning the African Cup of Nations a couple of times and I think they do have a a couple of club sides who do usually progress quite far in the Asian CL as well.


*Well i don't talk about Egyptian football here cus seriously nobody gives a fuck about it, sure we won the African cup 3 straight time in 2006, 2008, 2010 and this year we have a great chance to qualify to the world cup 2014.

And as for the clubs, Al Ahly won the African CL 6 times and was the winner of the last edition and played in the world cup for the club in Japan 2012, also we get the 4th place.


But then do anybody care about this stuff ?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

national is different from club imo

you can support any club you want, but you always have to support your nation.

well, you don't have to, but you can't support a different one instead.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Egypt didn't face Brazil that much, the only time i remember was the confederation cup 2009 if i am correct.

And sure my national team comes first silly you, but why i can't support another nation ?*_


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So I mention the fact that Egypt have the *African* Cup of of Nations but yet when I move onto mention the club sides I say that they play in the *Asian* CL fpalm

Say what you want about Medo at east least he's fucking retarded like myself 

But yeah I can't understand how you can support a nation which you have no allegiance with (I'm presuming Medo doesn't anyway but if he does have some Brazilian blood in him the fair play) I mean I support England even though I can barely sit through there matches these days because there so boring but I support there are other nations I like over other ones (Germany, Japan, Italy etc) but I would never go as far to say that I support them


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember in either 2006 or 2007 I asked Medo about Aboutrika and he didn't know who he was.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on man that can't be right, how in the hell i couldn't know the best player in Egypt in the last 10 years ?*


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Gonna watch the finals just to see how the Brazilians will react when they see their boys chase shadows they could never catch. Espanaritas to win it 1-0.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Best Egyptian in the last 10 years? Surely that's "I'll prove I'm not a mercenary by playing for a grand a week" Mido?

That's a joke btw, he's dogshit.

As dull as England are, I couldn't support another country instead of them (although I'm not sure that's even the argument here). If England aren't in the competition then I'll usually choose another team that I want to win. Tends to be the same with club competitions and United, for example - Fiorentina (Batistuta), Malaga (used to go on holiday there) and there's Dortmund and Monaco as well but that's mainly down to the fact that they both looked good when they beat us about 15 years ago and I've genuinely looked out for them since. I don't particularly go out of my way to watch any of them (i.e streams) but if they're on TV then I'll watch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Come on man that can't be right, how in the hell i couldn't know the best player in Egypt in the last 10 years ?*


Most Australians don't know who Neil Robertson is despite him currently being our country's best sportsman right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm glad mido retired, now we can stop being linked to him every transfer window


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Vader said:


> Best Egyptian in the last 10 years? Surely that's "I'll prove I'm not a mercenary by playing for a grand a week" Mido?
> 
> That's a joke btw, he's dogshit.


*I don't like him neither, he did absolutely nothing for the national team even worse he was the player to start troubles to the coach back then at the time 2006, now he is retirewd anyway so that's good.*



Sleeper said:


> Most Australians don't know who Neil Robertson is despite him currently being our country's best sportsman right now.


*As i said i am pretty sure that you didn't ask me that question back then with my answer that you said cus Treka is playing to Al ahly my favorite club here since 2004 till this day but feel free to think whatever you want man.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair abou mido was the best egyptian player of the last 10 years

until ultimately, he got kicked out of the national team and everything went to hell

he had a rather poor attitude if i recall


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He is the most famous Egyptian player that's for sure, played for Ajax, Roma, Marseille, spurs and many other teams.

But here in Egypt he isn't popular or beloved by the fans cus as i said he did nothing for the national team unlike players like Abou Treka or Zidan.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Lightning said:


> He's from wherever his bandwagon takes him.


WOOOOOO WE TAKIN GOLD BABY! #MEDOSMAGICALARMCHAIRWORLDTOURNEYMARCOCKLOVERWAGON2013


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ok *


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

You know I love you really Medo :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

GOLD, BABY!

Harry Kane has just missed an open goal for England u20s. 

Egypt 1-0 England with 5 minutes to go.

Egypt just made it 2-0 in the 90th minute. England are out and now.

England haven't won a single game.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a fucking disgrace team we have, first we lost the easiest games against Iraq and Chile then, when we beat England we couldn't make the job done by scoring the third goal to qualify in our last chance.

And for the record in both Iraq and Chile games, we scored first but we lost in the end becasue stupid coach we have :no: *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Every non-African English speaking nation finished bottom of their group. I don't think it's a coincidence either given that us, New Zealand and the US have generally taken heed of England when it comes to football know how. It just goes to show how flawed the traditional English way of playing is these days. Although our Australian team at the tournament actually tried to play passing football, but were just not very good at it. It's unsurprising given that at youth level all our players are on full size pitches from age 10 and are taught kick and rush.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Yay for the England u20's*


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

tbh the england u20's played in the u21 tournament........because most of the u21 team no shows.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> Every non-African English speaking nation finished bottom of their group. I don't think it's a coincidence either given that us, New Zealand and the US have generally taken heed of England when it comes to football know how. It just goes to show how flawed the traditional English way of playing is these days. Although our Australian team at the tournament actually tried to play passing football, but were just not very good at it. It's unsurprising given that at youth level all our players are on full size pitches from age 10 and are taught *kick and rush*.


I'm way more baffled at the fact that, after decades and decades of failure at int'l stage, most Englishmen still act like there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for this final


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So England tanked in the U20 and U21 tournament. Dat future :ass


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going with Uruguay in the third place match


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Doesn't matter because 4th place is a trophy, right? :wenger


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Say what you want, but I love those South American fans. They may look like smarky crowds in wrestling, but they're true fans.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

What a goal!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Unlucky goalkeeper.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So instead of Half-Time Analysis we just got shown people from the crowd and those 15 minutes have helped make up my mind that I'm going to Brazil for the World Cup next year, the football might quite possibly be dull but some of those women are fine as hell


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Forgot there was a third place match, fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> So instead of Half-Time Analysis we just got shown people from the crowd and those 15 minutes have helped make up my mind that I'm going to Brazil for the World Cup next year, the football might quite possibly be dull but some of those women are fine as hell


Where you got it on lid?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

BBC Sport website


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is righttttt. Nice one.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Oh my days Buffon


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cavani :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Two worldy free kicks!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yep, both of those free kick goals were beautiful.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome free kicks.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Game is boring.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Forlan is unlucky, Buffon is amazing.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Happy for Buffon after what happened all over the tournament but at the end he was the reason for Itlay to win the 3rd place.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Italy is going to be scary... they are building a fairly young team with some solid veteran support. And hats off to Uruguay as well... one of the few south american teams I almost always enjoy watching. Though Suarez... oi oi oi. 

At least we got one pretty good game out of today. Won't even bother with the supposed final still.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

I know defensively Diamanti is useless, but boy is he exciting to watch. Really unpredictable. I'd pay to watch him play. Shame he's not in England anymore.

Good to see Buffon save a penalty. Unfortunate that he did it in the wrong match.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I picked Spain to win the tournament before it started, but I think I am going to take Brazil. They have looked pretty damn impressive so far in this tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't get all this Brazil are faves and have looked great talk. Neymar has shown what he's really capable of and Fred has poached well but that's about it. The teams they've faced haven't really tested them. Spain tonight I fully expect to truly show how frail defensively they are. Plus Hulk has been fucking awful in every single game. *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Let's go Brazil*_


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I have £100 on Spain to win the trophy and I fully expect to be a richer man in three hours time. They are easily the best team on the planet and although Brazil are great in their own right, they're no Spain. Looking ahead to the WC I think it's Spain's to lose but if anything is going to stop them it will be the climate. The equator runs through Brazil and the humidity among other things will eventually build up. I'd expect a strong start from Spain but as the tournament goes on them to start showing signs of the climate.

In a nutshell, the draw is the key thing for them. Get SA teams out of the way early and hopefully get some European teams later on, kind of like how Argentina were lucky to get all European teams from the QF onwards in 1986.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this might be a better game than most people are expecting it to be, I think Brazil will get there usual fast start and if they can get a a goal within that they I think we will get an open game


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mata is starting? For Spain? But who was reality?


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The World Cup 2014 Girls thread is going to be the GOAT thread by this time next year

Also that camel toe :datass


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I don't get all this Brazil are faves and have looked great talk. Neymar has shown what he's really capable of and Fred has poached well but that's about it. The teams they've faced haven't really tested them. Spain tonight I fully expect to truly show how frail defensively they are. Plus Hulk has been fucking awful in every single game. *


Yeah, they were garbage against Uruguay until Bernard came on for Hulk. Brazil are going to have to improve so much in such a short period of time for them to be WC contenders, IMO.



Snowman said:


> Looking ahead to the WC I think it's Spain's to lose but if anything is going to stop them it will be the climate. The equator runs through Brazil and the humidity among other things will eventually build up. I'd expect a strong start from Spain but as the tournament goes on them to start showing signs of the climate.


Plus it will be three years without a rest for the majority of the Spain team that will line up for the WC.

Other than Germany, you're probably looking at a more miserly team (England/ Italy) to steal a goal and defend for their lives. I'd love to see an improving outfit such as Belgium or Japan make it deep into the brackets or something akin to the South Korean run from '02.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Could also play a good spot the penis game with some of the south americans, i'm sure alex will be fantastic at that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brazil are about to get schooled here.

3-1 or 4-1.

Torres will GOAT.

INB4 I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

torres to outclass neymar and prolong spain's legacy.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Excited for this one... this has been the best confederations cup I can remember... usually regarded by some people as a mickey mouse cup but all teams have really made an effort and put on a good show.

I kinda hope Brazil win this one tonight, simply because their fans have been amazing in supporting the underdogs throughout this tournament.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Linekar: 'Spain versus Brazil, does it get any better than this?'

Clearly never been to a Stenhousemuir v East Stirling match.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wat. Seabs. Who's said Brazil are favourites? I think most people expect Spain to win. I think it'll be close. Would _like_ Brazl to win, though. 

Hoping for a good game. Think it should be.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


>


Brazil 2014 ftw :datass


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Brazil with white shorts/socks

yay or nay?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I really have no idea what HULK needs to do to get dropped. MATA starting is pretty great, though.

edit: Nay to the White, it's not bad though.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Some start


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE????????????*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So many colours on my TV.

FREDERICK THE GOAT


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FRED


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol spain.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BUT FRED ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH FOR BRAZIL11[|||!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

DAT FRED


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOL CASILLAS. 
LOOOOOL PIQUE
LOOOOOL RAMOS 

Bunch *******.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fred is the man *


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there a player on the pitch who wouldn't get into the England starting XI? Discuss.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Should have scored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL OSCAR.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*fuck !!!!!*_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Is there a player on the pitch who wouldn't get into the England starting XI? Discuss.


:torres because :sturridge


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Is there a player on the pitch who wouldn't get into the England starting XI? Discuss.


:torres

and even then he's GOATing it more than all of our strikers right now :downing


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Oscar should have made it 2-0, Spain looking very shaky.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pfft we beat and drew with these two in friendlies.

Friendlies>>> this mickey mouse cup.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Maracana drowning out Lawrenson :clap


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crooks should replace lawro for the world cup.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surely a red card?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone stick the nut in someone please.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao these two teams.

someone stomp on neymar and smack biscuits.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: They are playing like it would be 5 minutes to the end...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did Arbeloa even touch Neymar's leg? And yet there he was clutching his shin :kobe8

Brazil much better here. Flicks and shit>>>>>>>>>possession %


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That cunt Neymar at it again. Yes it's a foul, but fucking hell lad. Tone it down.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Crooks should replace lawro for the world cup.


oh god yes, get Croosky in and if Greece qualify then the BBC or ITV should poach Paul Merson from Sky so he can try and commentate on there games there games.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> oh god yes, get Croosky in and if Greece qualify then the BBC or ITV should poach Paul Merson from Sky especially for the there games.


Merson? What? 

Lawro is entertaining as hell. You guys be crazy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh I retract my previous comment about that Neymar challenge being a red. lolneymar

him and Busquets on the same team next year.....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> oh god yes, get Croosky in and if Greece qualify then the BBC or ITV should poach Paul Merson from Sky so he can try and commentate on there games there games.


:lmao tbf merse can barely pronounce british names.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't like all this demanding reds here...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao some right cunts on show tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ THESE SCUM MADRID PLAYERS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> LOL @ THESE SCUM MADRID PLAYERS.



Alves was worse.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Big save there. Terrible turnover by Spain


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Replace Fred with Messi there. Barca next season :wilkins :homer


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Replace Fred with Messi there. Barca next season :wilkins :homer



Didn't you hear? moyes wants messi :terry


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*How did Fred miss that ?

Neymar is doing fine btw*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoyable so far. Have to think Brazil might rue all these missed chances, though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> LOL @ THESE SCUM MADRID PLAYERS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Didn't you hear? moyes wants messi :terry


I wonder where he'll fit him in with Ronaldo, RVP, Bale and Thiago? :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder where he'll fit him in with Ronaldo, RVP, Bale and Thiago? :moyes1


Don't forget jones in midfield obviously.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant stuff from Luiz


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

DAVID LUIZ. LOL PEDRO


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Props Curly. Props.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

David Luiz are u a wizard?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Luiz (Y)*_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amazing stuff from Luiz


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy crap Luiz...hate that fricker


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOOOOOW!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Don't forget jones in midfield obviously.


Can't forget United's future Greatest Player Ever :fergie

MY WORD AT LUIZ :wilkins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA GOAT


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

TWAT - that was liquid football


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Defenders? Where'd you go?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NEYMAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

NEYGOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT NEYMAR GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYYYYYGOOOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT

WE GOAT NOW.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*YES YES YES*


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Neymar! Brilliant!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

R.I.P. Tika-Taka


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So I take it tonight this guy will be seen as a World class? :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Predicted Spain would win before the match, but fuck them. Spent years stealing our best players :terry1

Shouldn't have doubted the GOAT football nation.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*It's going to be hard season for Madrid with this man on the other side  

anyway hope Neymar leads Brazil to win the world cup*_


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Snowman said:


> I have £100 on Spain to win the trophy and I fully expect to be a richer man in three hours time.









*CUNTS!​*


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Really entertaining first half. Will be interested to see the adjustments that Spain can make.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Inb4 Spain/Brazil World cup 2014 final with Spain schooling Brazil


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain look like a bunch of amateurs. 

Shocking stuff.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't know but i can't hate Neymar even if he plays for the .......*


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Loving this. Also, RTE > BBC.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Why is Mata playing over Silva?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Brazil have been great. Such energy. Will be interesting to see if they can keep it up, though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Why is Mata playing over Silva?


Because Silva has been underwhelming

Yup Irony is a bitch


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, who are these mugs playing in Spain shirts? I think Neymar is going to take the title of most annoying yet talented cunt title away from Suarez.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:fergie2

WHACK. Wonderful finish from Neymar. What a half from Brazil, best I've seen them play for years and certainly the best I've ever seen Luiz play. :wilkins

Almost gave up on Lawro for his Fredge effort but then he by christ, he redeemed himself with Boot-on Rouge. Genius.

P.S. Arbelola. So bad. So very bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Because Silva has been underwhelming
> 
> Yup Irony is a bitch


There is no way he would be worse than Mata has in this match. 

Arbeloa has been absolute trash. Lol Madrid.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*too much hate for Madrid man*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sup with Spain for real though? Even against Italy they didn't really look like a dominate force.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Best 45 minutes I can remember seeing from recent years. Damn near perfection. Spain have been awful but it's largely down to Brazil making them play awful. Incredible pressing and forcing from Brazil when Spain on the ball forcing easy errors out of them. At 1-0 I was still backing Spain but the 2nd should clinch it for them. Doubley emphasises Luiz's clearance. My word at that. Luiz has looked like the best CB in the world by a country mile this tournament. It's quite crazy. Neymar's the GOAT again on here now then? :kobe8*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

There were poor even against Nigeria, think they will be back to the best come the World Cup, but I'm just goinna enjoy this while it is lasting


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Bring off Mata (or pedro, but mata's been worse) and switch pedro on to the other side. Navas might give Marcelo more to do defensively but it'll probably be Silva. Not sure personnel changes will matter though. None of Spain have really got going.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

That Cavani goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> There is no way he would be worse than Mata has in this match.


He should be playing. In Pedro's place.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Forlan with that bad luck with penalties lol*


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Enjoyable first half, and kudos to Brazil who deservedly lead.

Spain look totally vulnerable at the back - Arbeloa being particularly poor - then you have Xavi and Iniesta struggling to make any impact at all. Torres I didn't know was playing until I checked the line-ups online, so either the Spanish midfield have to step it up or he has to work harder to get in possession. 

Brazil have been brilliant, though. They've worked well as a unit, been solid at the back (David Luiz my MOTM so far), looked dangerous on the break and, had Fred taken his chances, they could've been three or four up. 

If Spain don't improve massively in the second 45, they'll get steamrollered. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes. Mata. the guy who had that :wilkins pass that was supposed to lead to the goal before luiz showed up


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

No surprise Arbeloa came off. Shite.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> He should be playing. In Pedro's place.


Nah that should be Navas's place.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain's best hope now is that Brazil tire our or slack off.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Demolition


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fred>>>>>Pele, Ronaldo, Romario


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOO SPAIN


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FRED

WE BRAZIL NOW


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*hahahaha*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That Fred is shite isn't he.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BUT FRED DOESN'T DESERVE TO PLAY FOR BRAZIL! 

GOALOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spain's defence lol.

Bring on brazil/argentina/germany/england final four next year :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYGOAT AGAIN GOATING WITH THAT PASS. 

OH LAWWWD NEYMAR COME TO US.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

This is rape!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brazil, best in the world *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Basically.......


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Fredge! Arguably the greatest footballer of modern times, by which I mean July of 2013.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't remember the last time Spain were beaten like this.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So InieMessiMar to win the CL next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spains grip on the nuts of the footballing world is loosening.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say Spain are.... Fred and buried.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This game sure displays how accurate those Fifa Rankings are... :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seems like EGame got his wish


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I have £100 on Spain to win the trophy and I fully expect to be a richer man in three hours time. They are easily the best team on the planet and although Brazil are great in their own right, they're no Spain. Looking ahead to the WC I think it's Spain's to lose but if anything is going to stop them it will be the climate. The equator runs through Brazil and the humidity among other things will eventually build up. I'd expect a strong start from Spain but as the tournament goes on them to start showing signs of the climate.
> 
> In a nutshell, the draw is the key thing for them. Get SA teams out of the way early and hopefully get some European teams later on, kind of like how Argentina were lucky to get all European teams from the QF onwards in 1986.


i bet you're feeling good about that bet right now. /sarcasm

also welcome back


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mata with a great mr invisible performance.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I suddenly realized Mata looks like a Spanish Rooney.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Comeback time?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

But who is David Villa?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

LOLRAMOS!!!!


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

That miss has made my night. Few bigger cunts than Ramos.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO RAMOS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMMMAAAOOOO RAMOS YOU FUCKING MONKEY. 

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Ramos, love you man*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Poor penalty from Ramos, just isn't Spain's night.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Ramos. Several of the world's best attacking players in the team but a headbanger CB takes it instead.

:torres should have taken it so he could get dat Golden Boot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

In what world does ramos take the pena you fucking ballbags.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Right now I'm so pissed that Italy lost with Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Villa on 58 minutes to late.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's your time to score Hulk, come on*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Marcelo you idiot*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Marcelo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ramos being Ramos.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ique2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ique2

Neymar is frightening


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lmao Marcelo.


Lol pique


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL PIQUE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHA PIQUE 

Spain is a circus.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

DAMN!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*fuck off pique bitch*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's ok Pique, he's your teammate come September

edit: Lawro :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shakira :lmao 

Pique ain't getting no love tonight :jordan


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Go on Brazil,humiliate them!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I know he isn't man enough for you Shakira, come home now 



*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique is sleeping in the dog house tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh poor Shakira hope she's ok.....


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Deserved red card, this is becoming embarassing for Spain.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Brazil to score more, plz.*_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique is so shit. I can't wait for defensive depth so he can be benched.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hulk being Hulk, a big dissapointment.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Pique is so shit. I can't wait for defensive depth so he can be benched.


More chance of United signing a CM.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neygoat is fucking unreal. Holy shit. I'm jizzing just thinking of him at Barca next season.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a coach, thank you Scolari*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Neygoat is fucking unreal. Holy shit. I'm jizzing just thinking of him at Barca next season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Neymar Kid isn't half bad


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG NEYMAR! DAT SKILL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thiago might be getting dat precious starting position at Barca after all considering the way Xavi/Iniesta/Busquets have now been annihilated in big games in the last couple of months.

:moyes1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The question is, will Neymar and messi get along ?*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Poor Pedro can't even buy a goal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*bravo Cesar*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHA DA GOAT KNEW THAT ****** RAMOS WOULD MISS.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seen it on twitter about 100000000000000x within 5 minutes, guarentee he was just wiping sweat from his eyes or something.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congrats for the best in the world, Brazil.

Good night all*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Victory for football tonight.

Spain play the game with their brains, but Brazil play it with their hearts :terry1

Happiest players on the pitch right now are probably the Chelsea guys, dat long season is finally over :terry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Is Torres still the golden boot winner?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Woooooo we got gold, baby!

My Brazil <3


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is Torres still the golden boot winner?


Joint with Fred


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

fabregas didn't even see the field :lmao. 

oh, del bosque.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well my adrenaline is pumping so no sleep for me tonight

Fuck Yeah Brazil!


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

The best for Spain were Casillas and Iniesta, as always, and for Brazil: Neymar and David Luiz. Still picking Spain for Word Cup winners next year though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent all-round for Brazil; Fredge, Cesar, Neymar, Luiz and even Scolari looked imperious tonight. Incredible performance. Who knows if they'll be able to replicate this when it counts but if they do then I stand corrected - they will be contenders.

Obviously Spain were gassed after Thursday and everything that could have gone wrong did go wrong, but that's how it is and that's how it goes. 

Really enjoyable tournament for what is, in essence, a series of glorified friendlies. Conglaturations to all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins

also el nino with the golden boot

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas and I already knew all about Neymar :durant3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

neymar is shit

outscored by the GOAT torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOL Casillas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fred > Neymar :hesk2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:nando


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Worst award ceremony ever.

Just let them lift the trophy you cunts.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao Torres


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:torres Two Golden Boots down, one to go.

The true GOAT. Golden Boots don't lie.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Trophy plz


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

never seen such an awkward picture before


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maracana needs wider stairs. 

Also Scolari doesn't like being patted on the head.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Torres scores when he wants.Today he didn't want to.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that's over we can all look forward to the big one, the women's euros :mike


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Hate Neymar. Just hate the guy.

But, I'm' happy because today we showed Brazil is NOT overrated! We're still the only with 5 World Cups! An now of eight Confedarations Cup, we've won 4.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BOOOOM BRAZIL!


ique2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazing that the 22nd best team in the world won the tournament!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ooking good for 2014


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fred is such a lethal striker. 

lol @ Pique


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NeyGOAT. Deal with it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too bad that neymar is trash.

he'll never amount to anything.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JOAL.com said:


> never seen such an awkward picture before


:lmao

ha ha shitty BRONZE boot Neymay. Torres is like "WOOOO I'M TAKIN GOLD BABY!"

Imagine the reaction on here if England had lost 3-0 to Brazil at the Maracana :darren


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

let's see how he does on a cold night in Bilbao.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> never seen such an awkward picture before


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kiz said:


> too bad that neymar is trash.
> 
> he'll never amount to anything.


He's a Vanilla Midget who needs to make some gains to even begin to think about drawing. :nash


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No Xabi Alonso, no Spain.

Hopefully, the power shifts back to South America now, even though it sucks that Brazil are back at their best just when it matters.

Torres > Neymar and Fred. So says FIFA.

Although pathetic management decisions by del Bosque. Villa should have started ahead of Golden Boot. Fabregas should have been there. This Spanish team is getting stale. That's all. The veteran players need to be dropped in favor of the younger ones on a regular basis now. 2014 won't be easy for Spain. It's Brazil and in Brazil, while Germany will be hungrier than ever. I have no doubt Spain will bounce back. They have so much depth and variety. It's also about time Torres is left for good. Give Llorente/Soldado the chance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Daiko said:


> He's a Vanilla Midget who needs to make some gains to even begin to think about drawing. :nash


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

So have they started the Fred = Ronaldo comparisons now?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> never seen such an awkward picture before


Is this real life.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great to see Brazil destroy Spain.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Exactly. Always fun to see Spain lose.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Kiz said:


>


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Torres gonna golden boot the world cup :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> No Xabi Alonso, no Spain.
> 
> Hopefully, the power shifts back to South America now, even though it sucks that Brazil are back at their best just when it matters.
> 
> ...


llorente scored 5 goals this season


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

JOAL.com said:


> llorente scored 5 goals this season


Maybe he will get some goals when he's at Juventus


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> llorente scored 5 goals this season


to be fair many of those were from the bench and bilbao were an absolute mess.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

JOAL.com said:


> never seen such an awkward picture before


Why is that not Abel Hernandez on the right?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JOAL.com said:


> llorente scored 5 goals this season


I didn't even know he touched a ball this season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JOAL.com said:


> llorente scored 5 goals this season


Only difference is that Llorente doesn't have Hazard, Mata, and Oscar feeding him. I think it's unfair to compare Llorente to Torres. One has had everything on the silver plate, while the other is hovering around. At this stage, most strikers have more ability than Torres, yet it's the Universe's extreme love--it appears--that Torres is the leading goal scorer in the previous two major international tournaments, without playing a significant part.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking at Llorente's last season is unfair because he always came off the bench due to his contract expiring. I think he'll do fine with better players around him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> Why is that not Abel Hernandez on the right?


Neymar had more assists.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Who's the best striker in the world now? :torres 
He gotta lot left in da tank.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Torres will carry Spain to the final.

Why doesn't this guy score for Chelsea


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Did you even watch the matches?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i tried watching torres play for spain but my eyes were blinded by how incredible he is

also, i dont think tyler watches the matches

or has opinions

he probably just opens the bleacher report then comes here and posts the headline


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No golden boot will mask has awful Torres still is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*MASK

:zorres*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Torres gonna golden boot the world cup :torres


Maybe if they get to play Tahiti again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Maybe if they get to play Tahiti again


Or Ireland :torres


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Or Ireland :torres


We'll just play our B-team and only lose 2-0 :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Martinique!?!?! MARTINIQUE!?!?!?!

They just dominated a game against Canada. Island with 400,000 people just destroyed us (I think our population is around 34,000,000)

At least the Canadian National Women's Team is respectable.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great day of International matches. First we had Iraq vs. South Korea. Iraq scored in the 119th minute and thought they were gonna win in AET, but somehow South Korea scored in the 121st minute and they went to penalties. Iraq did hold on this time though, and won. They will face Uruguay in the semis.

Then Ghana vs. Chile. Ghana kept finding themselves down, but kept fighting back until it was the 120th minute. A terrific run found some space for a wild cross into the box for the Ghanains and a weak header ended up in the back of the net. Ghana plays France in the Semis.

CONCACAF gold cup started and the first match was Martinique vs. Canada at the rose bowl (which by the way I live close to). Martinique outplayed Canada and in the 90th minute, with the last kick of the game Reuprene for Martinque scored a rocket!



Spoiler: Martinique Launches Rockets















Then Mexico (one of the favorites to win the Gold Cup) played against Panama who is a good side. Panama went 1-0 up then Marco Fabian tied it in the 46th minute. Early in the second half Panama scored again to lead 2-1 and then basically played an 11-0-0 formation and held on to win the game. There were fans on the field (while the match was being played, not after), debris flying from the stands, and very angry Mexican national supporters. Their head coach Chepo De La Torre is on the hot seat and might be fired before their next match.

Yes, I wrote this whole thing, and yes I watched every match. It was a lot of late drama and some great soccer was played today!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i read on twitter that there was some pretty great stuff from the gold cup.

first time panama have ever beaten mexico iirc


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hoping that Panama and Mexico don't hit double figures against us.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wondolowski killed it tonight. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wait there's another tournament going on? Dat hype. 

Martinique won a match?!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

These women footballers are woat. Terrible stuff.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well that and they aren't even cute :no:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was expecting Mexico to hit double figures tonight, but then I remembered that this is their B team for the most part.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Well that and they aren't even cute :no:


The Swedish #9's not too bad bama











The female :ibra apparently


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

soccer has some of the hottest female athletes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WONDOLOWSKI :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know Canada is going to lose to Panama today, but I hope we at least get a goal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> FAI ‏@FAIreland
> Starting XI v Wales: Westwood, Coleman, Clark, O'Shea, Wilson, Walters, McCarthy, Whelan, Brady, Hoolahan, Long.





> FA Wales ‏@FAWales 33m
> WALES: Myhill, Gunter, Davies, Ledley, Ricketts, A Williams (C), Allen, Bellamy, Collinson, J Williams and Robson-Kanu





> The FA ‏@FA 57m
> #England Team: 1 Hart 2 Walker 3 Baines 4 Gerrard (c) 5 Cahill 6 Jagielka 7 Walcott 8 Wilshere 9 W3lb3ck 10 Rooney 11 Cleverley





> The FA ‏@FA 54m
> Scotland Team: McGregor, Hutton, Hanley, Martin, Whittaker, Snodgrass, Morrison, Brown, Forrest, Maloney, Miller


Dem teams. Injuries in meaningless friendlies just a few days before the start of the new season are incoming.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How long will it take for brown to smash wilshere or cleverley :moyes2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssssss


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hart lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Joe.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat closing down by Walcott before the shot. :wenger

LOL Hart.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe's obviously distracted by the pressure of performing in his next shampoo ad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Morrison the scotsman from darlington.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I always wondered why teams didn't try that corner routine more, starting the runs from outside the box. Stops defenders grabbing shirts etc.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joe Hart's goalkeeping then took me back to my Primary School days when I got picked last and chucked in goal and somebody blasted a shot towards me and I would just get my body out the way and stick my hands out and hope for the best


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England clearly miss :carrick no control in midfield.

Rooney really isn't the same player he was 3 or 4 years ago is he?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I knew Hart was going to let that in. Nobody talking about ROONSKEY's airshot earlier though so I'll mention it. :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England need more carrick and lampard.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic is the greatest player that ever lived. Also, LOL at England. An Englishman scored against you too which is funny.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So apparently the US won a tournament? Wow, so significant.

Also, LOLENGERLAND.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is gerrard suppose to be playing a deep holding role? because he looks like he has no clue :carrick


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It'd be funny if anyone thought we were good.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *It'd be funny if anyone thought we were good.*



We are making scotland look good, yes that's how bad it's got.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:theo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Henderson would have scored that :hendo9


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Walcott :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DAT Assist, good finish.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone explain to me the point of Welbeck?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of Welbeck?


To make others look good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of Welbeck?


He's better than Wayne.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is no point. He is a striker who doesn't score goals or create assists playing on the wing. For England. I'd have Zaha out there before him.

Should switch Cleverley and Gerrard too, or put them side by side and let Wilshere be the one who gets forward.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the point of any of us, said me in 2013.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ugh.

England are fucking dire to watch. Add to that ITVs punditry and the annoying as fuck home support..

Hope this doesn't end in another draw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent 1st half. 

Hopefully Griffiths comes on and scores the winner


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm intrigued to see how Altidore does in the EPL this season, because he is in Beast Mode currently for the USMNT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao kenny miller just scored, how sad.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wasnt you guys insulting him earlier?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

What am I even watching here?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shocking defending.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

It was handball, great finish though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lampard and Gerrard, is this 2006 again?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO Cahill.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbeck!!!!! fuck you all, cunts.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Miller and Welbeck scoring :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO Scotland.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of Welbeck?


:gabby


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:gabby

:lmao hams beat me to it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gabby 4 England

Hey TNA_WWE you must have fond memories of Hanley, wonder if he will get the winner to make it 2-3 :kean :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Apart from spearing, hanley is the most inbred looking fucker i have ever seen.


Well also apart from the deadline day stoke fans.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Here comes the OX


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lambert will get the winner.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

US leading 3-2 in Bosnia. Carry on with your England-Scotland game :side:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Charlie :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the point of rooney :fergie


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Altidore Hat-Trick :mark: 4-2 US over Bosnia.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lambert :clap


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

LAMBERT :whiteknight

Get in there


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Lambert. Class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Called it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BIG RICK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA_WWE said:


> Lambert will get the winner.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pleased for him, well deserved.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

LAMGOAT :mark:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Cracking debut for Rickie Lambert

Taking mick out of my scottish pal on facebook he's not liking it


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WILFRIED.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sexy bastard is that Zaha lad.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Lamp it hard! nearly


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Apart from sheer pace, walcott is awful, cant cross, make the worst pass option when out wide.. but he can run, he needs proper decision training from a good winger.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

leave off walcot he's earned his chips tonight


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Jimshine said:


> leave off walcot he's earned his chips tonight


Don't mention chips. :rooney


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cometh the hour, cometh the Phil Jones


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

HERE WE GO :jones :jones :jones


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Here comes the Jones.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuckin' hell did Strachan think "How can I out do bringing on a ugly fucker with a black eye? I know I'll bring on an ugly fucker who's bald"


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Are Wellbeck and Zaha having a 'who can look like The Fresh Prince the most' contest


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic is the greatest player that ever lived. Also, LOL at England. An Englishman scored against you too which is funny.


And it's all gone very quiet over there. :woy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dat Steve Bull reference. bama


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think Zaha is having a contest of taking on defenders, only to cross it 10ft over his targets head.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lambert :lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Lambert's had two on target in last minute like, he's not doing bad is he


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Good game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well England were actually entertaining to watch for the first time in a while.

Think it's the first time Scotland have ever been entertaining to watch


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*A few thoughts coming out of that game...

*Grant Hanley is an utter dick and should be punished for the seemingly unprovoked attack on Walcott, pushing him numerous times, whilst Walcott to his credit didn't back down nor react to it.

*Fantastic stuff for Rickie Lambert. Can't say that I really care for him but it was a fantastic moment to see him scoring the winning goal with his first touch in an England shirt.

*England getting the win is always good news, isn't it. 3-2 at home to their oldest enemy can only do good stuff for the vibe in the camp when the next set of qualifiers come along + it's a little boost for the upcoming season too.*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Very competitive but we knew it would be, straight to facebook now to rip dick out of my scottie pal lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

just1988 said:


> *A few thoughts coming out of that game...
> 
> *Grant Hanley is an utter dick and should be punished for the seemingly unprovoked attack on Walcott, pushing him numerous times, whilst Walcott to his credit didn't back down nor react to it.
> *


*
*
This ain't ballet plus why would walcott back down :lmao it's not like hanley was going to actually assault him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Is it just me that doesn't feel the need to support the national team? I don't like 99% of the players and they play shit football.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

yeah, Hanley needs a slap off someone


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

In all fairness, I did like Walcott's "UWOTM8" face to him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AlexHumph said:


> Is it just me that doesn't feel the need to support the national team? I don't like 99% of the players and they play shit football.


I can't get excited about england and some of the players i don't like but just have to support them when needed no matter how shite.

But i do have a good laugh at them whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> I can't get excited about england and some of the players i don't like but just have to support them when needed no matter how shite.
> 
> But i do have a good laugh at them whenever the opportunity arises.


Me too. I think it's the best way to be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I take club football to seriously if i did with international football aswell i'd have had an heart attack by now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> I can't get excited about england and some of the players i don't like but just have to support them when needed no matter how shite.
> 
> But i do have a good laugh at them when needed.


Likewise.



Jimshine said:


> yeah, Hanley needs a slap off someone


You don't wanna do that. Him & his big head will fuck you up.

Any chance this thread can be renamed 'The Joe Hart Fuck Up Thread'?

Welbeck MOTM was a joke but no one stood out tbh. Literally a case of pin the tail on the donkey. Lambert great header. Cahill getting owned by Miller was hilarious. How Jones came on so late with the overrated United dross (not Rooney) on before him I don't know. Jones should be starting at centre back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree rooney is not overrated, just rubbish :jordan3


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We can take positives out of that. Miller went in fucking dry on Cahill for our second.

Do Wembley have vans that do fried Mars Bars? Last time I was there was for the NFL in '11 and I was shitfaced so I have no recollection.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Any chance this thread can be renamed 'The Joe Hart Fuck Up Thread'?


I approve :mark:



Nige™ said:


> Welbeck MOTM was a joke.


Yeah that was puzzling. I would have gone for Baines myself. He did pretty well IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Phil Jones should have gotten motm obviously for been phil jones.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Proud of Scotland tonight!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Felt Scotland did much better than expected. When I saw the team I thought we were in for a hiding.

King Kenny GOATing it up for the second was amazing, but how WOAT is Hart?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

just1988 said:


> *A few thoughts coming out of that game...
> 
> *Grant Hanley is an utter dick and should be punished for the seemingly unprovoked attack on Walcott, pushing him numerous times, whilst Walcott to his credit didn't back down nor react to it.*


:lmao
Walcott shat it, I suppose you would if you were used to being surrounded by little poofters every week. He's just lucky it wasn't Scott Brown, he'd have been knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Welbeck is the fucking GOAT. Warm glasses of shut the hell up everywhere.

LOLROONEY

Said Lambert should have been picked for the Euros after his season in the Championship. He's quality.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lennon said:


> :lmao
> Walcott shat it, I suppose you would if you were used to being surrounded by little poofters every week. He's just lucky it wasn't Scott Brown, he'd have been knocked the fuck out!


We've got a badass over here, etc.etc.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Leigh Griffiths is 22? Even Robben's hairline wasn't that bad.



TNA_WWE said:


> Lampard and Gerrard, is this 2006 again?


Try 2004 :wilkins


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> We've got a badass over here, etc.etc.


Sook ma plums!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So I hear Welbeck scored.

:draper2*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It was a good game. The Scots played well. They fought like warrior poets and earned their freedom. Lol at England though. LOL Joe Hart. Cahill got turned inside out for that second goal. We're just so shit and today did nothing to change my mind on that in the slightest. Great goal from Lambert though, nice moment for him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonight was yet another England friendly where Hodgson refused to try out a different keeper from the start and another game where where Joe Hart made a mistake that led to a goal. He was also lucky that Scotland's forwards weren't sharper when he abandoned his goal to slide the ball out for a throw in. I like Joe, he's a good keeper, but if he he's allowed to continue to make mistake ridden appearances in games like this then it's not going to send out a positive message to the likes of Foster, Ruddy, Forster, Butland et al who would all kill for an opportunity in a friendly game. 

The biggest concern going into next year's world cup (IF WE EVEN GET THERE) for me is the potential for Hart to become injured/suspended and miss some or all of the tournament. Who goes in goal then? The next most senior keeper is Robert Green with 12 caps. We all know what happened with him last time round...Ben Foster has 6 caps but that's really not enough experience for a world cup. The rest all have either half a game of experience or none at all. Hodgson has played a risky game by not trying to establish a genuine number two. Oh well, at least the ENGURLUND fans and the British media will have a scapegoat if the worst happens while England are feebly eliminated once again.

England ratings:

*Joe Hart (4*) didn't have much to do, but was poor for the first and couldn't do anything about the second. Had a bit of a David James moment in the first half but was fortunate that Forrest was catching flies with his mouth.

*Baines (7)* was tidy without really threatening too much. He curled in one delicious cross but none of the England players made a run into the six yard box for it. Quality corner which set up Lambert's goal displayed his value from set pieces. Partly at fault for the sloppiness in organisation from the throw that led to Miller's goal. Despite that he made Forrest look useless for most of the evening although Forrest did a good job of that by himself.

*Cahill (5)* is not international class and I doubt he ever will be. Any time he's left one on one with a forward you tend to worry. Was far too easily done by Miller for Scotland's second.

*Jagielka (6)* looked solid without really having to do too much. Would be okay with a top quality defensive partner, but he's not the type of player who you want to lead a defensive line going into a world cup.

*Walker (6)* was his usual mediocre self, lots of pace but little control. Fortunately he had a huge advantage over Snodgrass who has NO pace, although he did let the winger through on goal once with some bad positional play.

*Cleverley's (6)* pass to Walcott for the first was good but you would expect a Manchester United player to pick out a pass like that when so much space is available, other than that he was fairly quiet.

*Steven Gerrard (5)* looked a bit of a footballing relic at times, his technique can be incredibly poor for a midfield player who has been so highly rated throughout his career. 

*Wilshere (6)* was quite impressive for the first half an hour considering that he's only just returned from injury. Good touches, one-twos and clever off the ball movement were all on display. Seemed to tire soon after that and faded out of the game.
*
Walcott (6)* found a lot of joy down the right but I think that says more about the full back he was up against than anything else in particular. Was lucky to have a second chance to score when he screwed up his touch, but the eventual finish was quality. Would probably not look as good playing for a better side while up against a decent defensive full back, but he did what he had to do.

*Rooney (5)* looked like a man who was very unfit/disinterested. Showed some nice touches but also displayed some horrendous ones. Obviously needs to get match fit.

*Welbeck (6)* worked hard but didn't show too much quality outside of the goal. 

Substitutes:

*Lampard (5)* looked really off the pace when he first came on but eventually grew into the match.

*Ox (5)* didn't do much of note but didn't make any big errors either.

*Lambert (6)* took his goal really well and made a few decent runs but should have had at least one more goal. 
*
Milner (6)* looked energetic as always and had one decent run at the Scotland defence.
*
Zaha (4)* looked truly awful outside of one decent cross to Lambert, although even that should have been cut out by a Scottish defender. Lots of attempted tricks that didn't come off along with woeful crosses. He still has a long way to go to fulfill his apparent potential.
*
Jones (N/A)* wasn't on the pitch long enough to rate.



Attacking wise Scotland have the makings of a decent side. Maloney, Morrison and Snodgrass all have good quality while Steven Fletcher is also available. He's usually good for a goal or an assist. Rhodes should really be receiving longer opportunities in games like this, but fair play to Miller who warranted his inclusion from the start with a tidy performance and an excellent goal. Scott Brown put in a tigerish display in the first half but tired after about an hour of the game.

Defensively Scotland look a mess. Playing a right back at center half with an inexperienced championship center half while also playing an attacking right back at left back isn't going to make you too solid, but I guess that Strachan doesn't have much of a choice. I know that Scotland kept a clean sheet in Croatia with the same back four but a lot of that was down to desperate last ditch blocks from Martin who is okay at recovery defending but not much else in that position. He's not a natural center half, as proven by his weakness in the air tonight when he nearly scored an own goal and was at fault for England's second. Whittaker is generally garbage defensively (he would be okay on the right in a 3-5-2), so it was a daft idea to leave him to deal with Walcott by himself while Scotland were pressing high up the pitch. It says a lot when Alan Hutton was probably Scotland's best defender on the night. I was impressed by McGregor but then again I've always rated him as at least decent. Steve Bruce has made a shrewd signing by bringing that goalkeeper in for less than £2 million.

I can't be arsed to rate Scotland, but they can all have a participation medal instead, just don't tell Tater...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Watched the Northern Ireland game a bit ago, fuck me they played well - although Russia were absolute dogshit. If they could play at that standard all the time then they'd have more to do besides celebrate the odd good win.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Switzerland over Brazil???? What parallel universe did I transport over too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

negredo, dzeko x2 and hart all scoring. negredo's was a lovely backheel goal too. dzeko now up to a very impressive 31 goals for bosnia

joe needs to sort his shit out. pelle will drop him if he fucks around again. he can be absolutely ridiculously good, and then the next week embarrassingly bad. they're not little mistake either, they're big, big mistakes. you can sometimes get away with coming out and missing a punch if it doesn't result in a goal. dropping shots and having them roll across the line isn't acceptable from anyone.

imo dzeko is going to have a massive, massive season. been scoring for fun, and with navas/silva/kun/milner/jovetic/yaya/fernandinho feeding him the ball? ooh.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it's late but to wake up this morning seeing Lambert had scored put a smile on my face all day.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Shame England managed to win in the end, they didn't deserve it. Also shame Portugal got a lucky goal against Holland at the end of the game, a win over Portugal finally would have been nice.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How didn't they deserve it? Dominated every aspect of the match.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Vader said:


> How didn't they deserve it? Dominated every aspect of the match.


Seems like he's from the Reymesterio/Nitromalta Forza school of thinking where late goals are always lucky. Or in the case of last night's match goals scored in the last 20 minutes. :hendo5


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I was referring to Portugal/Holland with the lucky late goal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm on about your first sentence.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Cam oan Scotland!!!! Sorry I'm late, not really been around, good game though.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Tonight was yet another England friendly where Hodgson refused to try out a different keeper from the start and another game where where Joe Hart made a mistake that led to a goal. He was also lucky that Scotland's forwards weren't sharper when he abandoned his goal to slide the ball out for a throw in. I like Joe, he's a good keeper, but if he he's allowed to continue to make mistake ridden appearances in games like this then it's not going to send out a positive message to the likes of Foster, Ruddy, Forster, Butland et al who would all kill for an opportunity in a friendly game.
> 
> The biggest concern going into next year's world cup (IF WE EVEN GET THERE) for me is the potential for Hart to become injured/suspended and miss some or all of the tournament. Who goes in goal then? The next most senior keeper is Robert Green with 12 caps. We all know what happened with him last time round...Ben Foster has 6 caps but that's really not enough experience for a world cup. The rest all have either half a game of experience or none at all. Hodgson has played a risky game by not trying to establish a genuine number two. Oh well, at least the ENGURLUND fans and the British media will have a scapegoat if the worst happens while England are feebly eliminated once again.




Fuck getting Robert Green in goal. What a shit message to send if we have to replace Hart with a Championship keeper. Foster has got to be the no. 2, even if it is by default.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Fuck getting Robert Green in goal. What a shit message to send if we have to replace Hart with a Championship keeper. Foster has got to be the no. 2, even if it is by default.


Exactly, which is why a solid number two needs to be established NOW. It's not fair to throw in a reserve (in a worst case scenario) when they have less than ten caps, some of which weren't even achieved by playing full games. Green has twice as much experience as the next guy, but you certainly wouldn't want to give him another shot, therefore it's time for Woy to actually give another guy a chance so that Hart has a genuine rivalry/cover.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Woy's just trying to create another Ricky Lambert underdog story with our 2nd keeper.*_


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> _*Woy's just trying to create another Ricky Lambert underdog story with our 2nd keeper.*_


"The boyhood dream has come true, for Jamal Blackman!"











IMO it's definitely time to start building Foster as the appointed no. 2. The guy's got the talent anyway. I mean fuck, if France can do the 1-2 Lloris and Mandanda thing then England can too.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Really enjoyed the Scotland v England game. Strachan has turned us around and I thought we played really well. Just gutting to have lost, I thought we threw the game away with some poorly defended corners, but thats football.

Need to make it a more regular fixture though, I think everyone enjoyed it!


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

know i'm late but can we put someone else in England's goals other than Joe Hart plz. Guy has now made an incredible number of errors for England.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris Coleman missed Wales training earlier because he lost his passport :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ruddy
Walker
Jones
Jagielka
Baines
Carrick
Barkley
Gerrard
Walcott
Welbeck
Sturridge

Hope to see something like that vs. Moldova. If Sturridge is out then Welbeck up front and Townsend out wide.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SSN tweeted this team earlier tonight: Hart, Walker, Cahill, Jagielka, Cole, Gerrard (c), Lampard, Wilshere, Walcott, Welbeck, Lambert

Also, the Ireland team is: Forde, Coleman, Dunne, O'Shea, Wilson, Walters, McCarthy, Whelan, McClean, Keane, Long


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst that's a fair bit off mine, it'd be good to see Lambert back out there. Not a fan of Lampard and Gerrard being on the same pitch. Both obviously still capable but I'd like youth around one of them. Or at least super Carrick.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Jordan Vs. Uzbekistan :mark:

Who else is gonna be watching it?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ international football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm looking forward to seeing bernard vs aus. and JO


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> SSN tweeted this team earlier tonight: Hart, Walker, Cahill, Jagielka, Cole, Gerrard (c), Lampard, Wilshere, Walcott, Welbeck, *Lambert*
> 
> Also, the Ireland team is: Forde, Coleman, Dunne, O'Shea, Wilson, Walters, McCarthy, Whelan, McClean, Keane, Long


:dance


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Put in some bets. Portugal better win tonight against Norn Ireland which I know is difficult for them 'cause for some reason they always suck in qualifiers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lampard and Gerrard

:lmao

Seamus Coleman to GO IN DRY tonight while Richard Dunne handles Ibra with EASE.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Just realised that 4 of Northern Ireland's 6 points in their group have come from Russia at home and Portugal away but they relied on a late equaliser to draw with Azerbaijan at home and drew with Luxembourg at home. What a strange team haha.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's fucking moldova, play someone like barkley ffs have some balls :woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in fairness moldova are probably saying it's only england, play the kids.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Estonia taking 3 mins to sing their anthem. Not even mad.

Edit: Robben GOATing it within 2 mins.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Zlatan to destroy us.

ANTI-JINX!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'll fume if Barkley doesn't get a half at least. 

Would rather him continue playing full games for the U21s. 



Quasi Juice said:


> Estonia taking 3 mins to sing their anthem. Not even mad.
> 
> Edit: Robben GOATing it within 2 mins.


Sounds like they should have kept singing then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Coleman and McCarthy :mark:

Looking forward to see how McCarthy does.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Mexican wave after 8 minutes :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Keane does it yet again. Guy is a legend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:stevie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

lollampard and gerwool 

needs more :darkbarry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Lampard and Gerrard
> 
> :lmao


BRODGERS.JPEG


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> BRODGERS.JPEG













Get in the SHOUT BOX if you aren't there already, sign up if you haven't done that either :heskeymania


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Great header by Elmander.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Top notch goalkeeping :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Klose scores his 68th goal for Germany, bringing him level with Gerd Muller as Germany's all time leading scorer.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Donny Wollbock :gabby


Moldova keeper is absolute WOAT


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The Moldova keeper's wrists are made out of slinkys, his gloves out of butter and his brains out of shit. I'm now checking to see if I have a Moldovan grandparent, I might get a game at this rate :hmm:

Was laughing at ITV comms in the SHOUT BOX :darkheskey when they acted so worried over his suspension, as if that will dent our chances vs Ukraine. Then The usual W3LB3CK slagging began before he scored and much laughter was had. Why does this always happen? If we all keep berating him he might turn into Pele. No, he won't start selling Viagra, but hopefully he will become top quality that way :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

W3LB3CK

big season for him


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We're fucked.

Welbeck is such a goal machine.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

:lmao DARKANDRE.

That was a nice little finish from Welbeck for his second goal of the night. 

The Moldova goalkeeper is so afraid of the ball, he's constantly swiping it away as if it's a killer wasp swarming down at him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

According to livescore Roy Carroll has been booked 3 times. wut


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Norn Iron can't handle the GOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lafferty you fucking tramp. I hope he gets eaten by a bear. Scumbag.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BOSS BARKLEY


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

15 minute hat trick for Ronaldo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweden :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose

We are so WOAT. Goodbye Brazil. Mozza- McCarthy was awful. So was Shane Long :jose

LMAO Moldova letting W3lb3ck score twice. Gerrard :mark:


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Job done for England tonight. No point in heaping too much praise on the team considering it was against a bunch of (what looked like) league 2 or even conference level players. Rickie Lambert was outstanding. A goal early on and played a part in a couple of goals. He definitely needs to start against Ukraine. He's full of confidence at the moment and he could be the target man we're crying out for right now.

Welbeck's yellow card was fucking ridiculous. Now we'll be without him next week, which is a shame seeing as he's always impressed me in an England shirt. I'm confident we can get a result in Kiev and then it's two more home games to come, both of which we should be winning, but it won't be easy. The next three games are vital for us.

Overall, a good, polished performance with some nice movement from the front men and a confident display in front of goal. Stevie G in that holding role is a master stroke.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't do him like that, Ronaldo...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The Northern Irish fans were calling him a cheap Gareth Bale, so he destroyed them.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought we gave it our best effort tonight, unfortunately Belgium were just too good for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Belgian Ronaldo going in dry on Scotlulz


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Belgium could be real dark horses for the World Cup, their team is just full of quality.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Belgium is a scary team, give them 2 more years and they will be the Number 3 in Europe behind Spain and Germany. 
From goalkeeper to striker, talents everywhere.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Dembele, Mertens, Lukaku and Mignolet were on the bench for Belgium tonight, that's some squad depth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

only problem is getting it to work

hazard is nowhere near as effective for belgium as he is for chelsea. DeBruyne on the other hand excels nationally


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Belgium's seeding for the World Cup might give them trouble. They'll be second or third seeds, and if they do finish second in the group stage they could face Brazil, Argentina, Germany or Spain in the second round and go out there & then. I wouldn't get carried away about them just yet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I see the slovak was in cahoots with the ukrainians to stop danny the great from destroying them, :fergie


Ronaldo :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Belgium's seeding for the World Cup might give them trouble. They'll be second or third seeds, and if they do finish second in the group stage they could face Brazil, Argentina, Germany or Spain in the second round and go out there & then. I wouldn't get carried away about them just yet.


I dont really think so. 
The seeding procedure is unknown right now, but in the past it it was based on Pot 1 (Host & Top 7 Fifa Rankings), one Pot Europe and the other two were the rest of the world.

Right now Belgium is ranked 10th. They should overtake both Croatia (winning in Croatia will be a huge help) and Portugal (theyre shit during qualifys), making Pot 1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

watching Chile vs Venzuela...in Spanish.

I don't know why.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

san marino's u/21's beat wales' u/21's 1-0 for their first ever non forfeit victory.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, Mexico loses to Honduras in Mexico and the US is currently down 3-1 to Costa Rica. Where is Jozy and all his goal scoring madness?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LolFrance


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Suarez has scored two.

Good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheJack said:


> I dont really think so.
> The seeding procedure is unknown right now, but in the past it it was based on Pot 1 (Host & Top 7 Fifa Rankings), one Pot Europe and the other two were the rest of the world.
> 
> Right now Belgium is ranked 10th. They should overtake both Croatia (winning in Croatia will be a huge help) and Portugal (theyre shit during qualifys), making Pot 1.


Hopefully they make pot 1 but Portugal are qualifying top of their group and will stay there. Croatia is possible though.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the party, but jesus christ at Belgium's squad depth. When you have the likes of Lukaku, Mignolet and Mirallas only making the bench, FML.


They obviously don't do fullbacks over there though :kolo1



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> LolFrance


What do you expect when you bench Nasri, Payet, Debuchy and Rami. Fucking ridiculous selections against Georgia.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Suarez has scored two.
> 
> Good.


Going to be boss this season :suarez1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't think Belgium will do much at next years World Cup but the following Euros and World Cup 'should' be where that squad hits its potential.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

We humiliated the fuckin' Hungarian National Team. Chiriches was very good for who are interestd


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Euro's is their tournament; they'll be contenders for that. Still have kids coming through now, going to be even stronger. Still missing two full backs though, which they've definitely struggled with when I've seen them.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Euro's is their tournament; they'll be contenders for that. Still have kids coming through now, going to be even stronger. Still missing two full backs though, which they've definitely struggled with when I've seen them.


One of the players talked about a left back of the future is Jordan Lukaku, Romelu's brother. I wish Wilmots would have the balls to try Pocognoli more often, he's a solid left back. Right back on the other hand...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

WE WERE CHEATED. REF'S A WEE HOOR. 

IMO our best chance last night was to get Scott Brown to wind up Fellaini until he eventually nutted him in response and got sent off. Then we might've scored. These Belgian centre halfs are chocolate, though. Verminator, Kompany, Lombaerts. Although Lombaerts probs pretended to be injured. Had to get off the pitch before Grant Hanley ATE him. Shitbag.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Straya vs Brazil starting in a minute. We're about to get NeyGOATed.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Holman is a disgrace. Piss this cunt off ASAP.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

So.....Rickie Lambert is our most important player for our next game after the Welbeck suspension huh? :woy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tobit said:


> So.....Rickie Lambert is our most important player for our next game after the Welbeck suspension huh? :woy


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^ The child prodigy looks a very tasty player, I'm just glad Nigeria won't be taking him away from us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415135/England-turned-Pep-Guardiola-favour-Roy-Hodgson.html



> FA rejected 'world's best manager' Pep Guardiola because they wanted an English boss for the national team


<woysmiley>


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair, i doubt he would have taken it

imagine gary cahill, glenn johnson, frank lampard, welbeck, walcott, milner or defoe trying to play tiki taka football


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14e13y_brazil-australia-6-0-highlights-07092013_sport

May have found the worst commentator of all time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that bernard lad is pretty good


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching through the brazil game now. who decided it would be a good idea for a poor team like ourselves to play brazil on their INDEPENDENCE DAY or whatever. of course they would be up for it.

result was always on the cards. some of these players haven't played yet during the a league season, first choice players injured. not that that would've made much difference, brazil are just so good. neymar going past mcgowan with ease is pretty depressing. also don't have a goal scoring option for the world cup, dependent on cahill and kennedy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14e13y_brazil-australia-6-0-highlights-07092013_sport
> 
> May have found the worst commentator of all time.


what are you talking about ray hudson is a legend.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> what are you talking about ray hudson is a legend.


:ksi2 Ok, I take that back.

But still he was having a wet dream of orgasmic proportions over a simple tap in. :moyes1

EDIT: Ok, he's just crazy


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> to be fair, i doubt he would have taken it
> 
> imagine gary cahill, glenn johnson, frank lampard, welbeck, walcott, milner or defoe trying to play tiki taka football


a bit harsh on welbeck, although he might not have the composure in front of goal, I would say his interlink play with others is one of his strengths. I would say out of the united team he is one of the players who could play that quick short pass and move style, for instance compared to players like hernandez and valencia.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought it was established the worst commentator is Michael Owen.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I don’t think the 4-4-2 works for France, personally. For the next match against Belarus, I’d go for this:










Harsh on OLIVIER (sorry Alex) and fuck the WOAT Guilavogui right off. I felt that all the French midfield tended to charge forward too much against Georgia leaving the defence open - BIG BLAISE as DM to shore it up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> that bernard lad is pretty good


makes me sad Liverpool didn't go hard for him. 

6-0 against Brazil, our defending was WOAT. Embarrassing performance, looked like a bunch of schoolkids out there.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Benzema has been terrible for France for over a year now. Giroud is comfortably better, at least for France.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Benzema has been terrible for France for over a year now. Giroud is comfortably better, at least for France.


I'm banking on that he picks up. He's still a great striker, at least in my eyes. I rate Giroud as well, and with GIGNAC in the wings, Karim's got to step up. He's definitely got it in my opinion, though. It's also unlikely he would get dropped, either.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

There seems to be something wrong with French players these days. Perhaps it's their association or the system. Nasri is barely visible for France, but again--he's always like that. Benzema is a lethal scorer for Madrid but he just sulks when playing for France. Ribery's best also came with Bayern. Strange.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that whole getting whopped in previous tournaments and low FIFA ranking has affected France. It's a shame that France has quite a weak central midfield. Nasri, yeah, seems to be in and out. Ribery actually looked quite sharp against Georgia, I like Valbuena on the right, Ribery on the left, but I don't think two strikers works for France - perhaps Deschamps knows he can't drop Benzema so he plays Giroud because he knows Karim is out to lunch most of the time on internationals now. I'd prefer Debuchy at RB than Sagna but that's my personal preference. Would mark for a Cabaye return.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Leadership

france are missing the leadership and unity that Zidane use to give them


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Wasn't it Ribery, Evra and a bunch of other clowns who led a player mutiny against Domenech? Yep and they are the team's most experienced players and they folded in a major tournament just to get rid of their manager which says it all really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Domenech was a clown though. He had to go.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

France seemed to give up against Spain at Euro 2012 as well.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with the leadership thing, not sure Lloris is the right choice as captain.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Domenech was a clown though. He had to go.


My favourite Domenech moment was when he proposed to his girlfriend the night France were knocked out. Guy knows his priorities.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Valbuena is terrible as a winger, I'd play Payet over him. Evra is shit as well, Clichy should start. Abidal and Koscielny seem to work well together, Rami can stay on the bench.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I quite like Menez personally, but he's not in the squad. Valbuena is Deschamps' pet project it seems.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Domenech was a clown though. He had to go.


^^ This.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyle Walker's had to apologize after pictures of him intaking laughing gas appeared, apparently making him a bad role model.

Frankly if you're using Kyle Walker as a role model for anything you're already a bit fucked.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Kyle Walker's had to apologize after pictures of him intaking laughing gas appeared, apparently making him a bad role model.
> 
> Frankly if you're using Kyle Walker as a role model for anything you're already a bit fucked.


I agree. That guy who wore the Spurs no. 2 shirt last year was a far greater role model. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Fifa president Sepp Blatter has admitted it may have been a mistake to give Qatar the World Cup in 2022, knowing full well that the tournament being played in the summer would cause serious problems.
> 
> The Arab nation was awarded the World Cup in 2010 but there have been significant concerns raised about players and supporters' safety holding the event in summer months where temperatures can reach 50 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...


well no fucking shit mate.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland Team vs Austria: Forde, Coleman, O'Shea, Dunne, Wilson, Walters, *Green*, McCarthy, Pilkington, Keane, Long


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BLATTER LOGIC.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Shaking hands could resolve this. :blatter


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Be interesting to see how Konpolyanka and Yarmolenko do for Ukraine err tomorrow.

Think we might be back for one of the two in January.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The game's on tomorrow night, #mate.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:mate


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Whoever is up against walker will have a field day :terry


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.ligue1.com/autresCompetitions/article/ribery-in-doubt-for-belarus.htm



> Suffering from a gluteal injury, France star Franck Ribéry has missed two days' training and despite being upbeat on the subject, could miss out on Les Bleus' World Cup qualifier in Belarus.
> 
> Recently crowned UEFA Best Player in Eruope for 2012-13, Franck Ribéry is in the form of his career, but a knock sustained in France's 0-0 World Cup qualifying draw in Georgia on Friday could see him unable to bring his talent to bear as Les Bleus look to break a five-match winless and goalless streak in Belarus on Tuesday.


Great. Now France won't even that one chance on goal now.


Still win the possession though. :brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

According to Gordon Strachan, the reason Jordan Rhodes can't get into our starting eleven is because he doesn't fit our system.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> According to Gordon Strachan, the reason Jordan Rhodes can't get into our starting eleven is because he doesn't fit our system.


:kagawa


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic after 27 seconds. Nice, nice...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what the fuck is this fuck your country uzbekistan. im late for school now you sons a bitches.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> According to Gordon Strachan, the reason Jordan Rhodes can't get into our starting eleven is because he doesn't fit our system.


He's not right to play up front on his own despite doing that for Rovers last season and scoring 30 goals with fuck all service.fpalm

He's a clinical finisher, scores different types of goals and knows exactly where to be in the box.

Really wouldn't mind England losing tonight. We're going to do sod all at the World Cup if we get there, and not qualifying will force the powers that be into making serious changes and not talking about them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

jordan - uzbekistan going to penalties if anyone cares.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> jordan - uzbekistan going to penalties if anyone cares.


Is that the match that determines who goes on to face the 5'th place team in the South American qualifiers?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Canada losing to the mighty Mauritania I see bama

I have a bet on England winning tonight which I already regret.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ALL THE FUCKING STREAMS SHUT DOWN JUST AS THE 120TH MINUTE IS OVER AND THE GAME GOES TO PENALTIES! I CANT BELIEVE THIS FUCKING SHIT AFTER OVER 3 1/2 HOURS CAUSE OF A STUPID FUCKING DELAY I MISSED SCHOOL THEN THE STREAM DECIDES TO DIE!! FIFA.COM IS FULL OF LAZY FUCKING BASTARDS WHO DON'T UPDATE THE FUCKING SITUATION, SO IM STUCK HERE IN ANGER AND FRUSTRATION WONDERING IF JORDAN IS GONNA WIN. JUST NOW I CHECK THIS SHADY LOOKING WEBSITE THAT SAYS "JORDAN HAS DEFEATED UZBEKISTAN 8-9 ON PENALTIES" IF THIS IS TRUE YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SOUTH AMERICA, WE COMIN' FOR YOU NIG...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah jordan won

put on a nice 2 buck multi just now

northern island
south africa
germany
italy
poland
iceland
turkey
bulgaria
france
serbia
england
spain

all come up trumps, hello $1380.08. i have my doubts. england winning is one of them :brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

No Netherlands to win?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i didn't see an option for some reason. a few games weren't available.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> I have a bet on England winning tonight which I already regret.


England tend to do well in these situations, I'd say that's a pretty safe bet. The Ukraine fans seem to be of the mindset that their lot are bottlers.

Edit* *England team:* Joe Hart; Kyle Walker, Gary Cahill, Phil Jagielka, Ashley Cole; James Milner, Frank Lampard, Steven Gerrard, Jack Wilshere, Theo Walcott; Rickie Lambert

Holy zamboni, that's weak.

CASH OUT. CASH OUT.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Will be rooting for Ukraine 2nite. Don't wan't England qualifying for anything until they ditch the Brawn & Pace spamming and "Work Effick" in favour of actual technically superior players. Which might take a while to come through with the current F.A.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what's funny is that england's best 11 isn't too much better than that.

not ryan mcgowan vs neymar funny, but funny nonetheless


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I smell a draw.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tobit said:


> I smell a draw.



Is there a chest of them near you?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at the crying on twitter over the milner selection

the guy runs and runs and runs for 90 minutes and gives his all every game he plays. it's not his fault that his main order in the national team if to protect full backs who cannot defend. he doesn't need to do that with zab behind him. maybe if walker learnt how to not be absolute gash at positioning, marking and tackling milner wouldn't be in the team. but you put a gabby and a walker together on one side and LOOOOOOOOOL GOALS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh God, ITV just said that Liverpool rejected a young Frank Lampard. :jose


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ahem... go to 49 seconds.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

1-1 TO THE INGERLAND! 

Going to be really, really boring.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SSSSHHHHH. The GOAT is about to speak.

Edit: Very well said, Stevie.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surprised he can read :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Is this 2007? Why is it not in HD?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Baines
Gerrard
Lambert
Barkley
Rooney (not in the squad through injury)

Scousers are taking over the England team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We don't stand a chance without Donny Wolbock playing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats to THE LEGEND on 100 appearances tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hart is a bit spastic.

I thought Gerrard was a wool, mozza?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hart wasn't the spastic there, it was nitrous boy there.

caught out of position twice in about 30 seconds. is he seriously top 2 right backs in england? having a laugh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> Hart is a bit spastic.
> 
> I thought Gerrard was a wool, mozza?


He's a plazzy Scouser but when it fits my argument he's a pyar Scouser haha


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> hart wasn't the spastic there, it was nitrous boy there.
> 
> caught out of position twice in about 30 seconds. is he seriously top 2 right backs in england? having a laugh.


Walker is a bit rubbish.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The game isn't on here is the US but since there hasn't been any messages for 30 mins I'm assuming it's been a great game so far?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wilshere is beyong terrible. Made a point of laughing every time he gave the ball away. Been laughing A LOT. Likewise for everytime Townsend calls a wayward pass "the right idea". We're the definition of an average team right now. My favourtie line had to be when they said DEFENDER KYLE WALKER'S weakness was DEFENDING. A DEFENDER. Should stick Andros on and get him to run at their RB.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Donnacha said:


> Liverpool rejected a young Frank Lampard. :jose


Michael Le Vell didn't :brodgers

Yes I know he's innocent


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Surprised he can read :side:


He can read anti-racist cards and *DANGER*. Dat clearance. :stevie


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Christ, Ukraine are looking like the team that could make something happen, once again we're playing like a bunch of twonks, the usual.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Walcott has to be one of the worst decision makers with the ball at this feet..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is WOY playing Milner as the most attacking CM whilst BOSS BARKLEY is warming the bench?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

England are playing s team in the same tier level wise, no surprised they struggle anymore, they fell into 3rd seed category a long time ago...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Scotland actually won a football match:hb

Ikechi Anya


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

England are WOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUCK YOU, ALABA.

YOUR MOTHER IS A WHORE, ALABA.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Watching this match is like watching two Mum's play FIFA.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

FECKING ARSE

On the up side, well played Luxembourg

I hope that is the last game Walters ever plays


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

how good is franck ribery


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WORLD CUP DREAM IS OVER.

John O'Shea and Richard Dunne suspended for the next game. AWAY TO GERMANY. We lost 6-1 to them in Dublin. :jose

Paul Green given MOTM for us. That will only encourage him to turn up for future games. Jesus Christ. Connor Sammon came on when we needed a goal. Meanwhile, Wes Hoolahan stayed on the bench, sat next to James McClean, who was our best player last friday, but he played too well and looked like creating goals last friday, so he was put on the bench as punishment, BECAUSE WE CAN'T BE HAVING THAT, JAMES.

Fucking mess.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was shit.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao Dunphy ripping into Whelan for the MOTM choice

Someone has to tell Brady give up the ghost, first 4 years are irrelevant when the last 2 years were disappointing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GREECE. 

Looks like a playoff spot.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fuck me what a brutal game that was. No one really played well for us, but Ashley Young was fucking atrocious.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England could really do with a Michael Carrick type player in the middle.......oh wait :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Now I know why I don't watch England. Jesus wept. Wilshere was just pathetic. Had fun while he was on fucking up at every chance and then the match was just boring when he went off. Took me until the 85th to actually realise though. Just extremely average. Neither side wanted the win enough to risk a loss. If we do end up qualifying then there's no point in anyone getting any hopes up for making it past the group stage without a lucky draw. Would probably be best in the long run if we miss out but w/e idc.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PAUL GREEN receiving a nice vase type object made of some lovely Waterford Crystal for winning a SHAM/FARCICAL MOTM AWARD.

Meanwhile, I had to watch the useless cunt, yet, here I am, without any Waterford Crystal.

WHERE IS *MY* CRYSTAL, PAUL, WHERE IS *MY* CRYSTAL?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Frank Lampard was so fucking gassed and Milner and Wilshere were WOAT. Fuck this shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kyle Walker just got abused worse than a child in a Jimmy Savile sponsored hospital. Luckily he discovered some form of positional sense in the last 20 minutes. Joe Hart looked dodgy as fuck for the first half hour, especially with high balls into the box. Almost gave a penalty away early on too. Thankfully he settled into the game after that and became reasonably commanding. Ashley Cole was poor too, struggled to mark his man every time Fedetskiy played those delicious through balls into Hart's area. Lots of credit must go to Cahill and Jagielka who stayed calm and managed to hold the whole defensive line together.

England had bugger all going forward. Walcott was anonymous as an attacking threat barring one time when he lost Khacheridi before clattering into Pyatov. He also muffed up a good break in the second half which should have led to a chance being created. Gerrard was solid without really imposing himself on the game. Wilshere didn't look like he wanted to be there while Lampard had one of his late 2000's vintage England style "disappear for most of the game before popping up for a goal", minus the part about scoring, his free header should have hit the target at least. Jaws was solid without ever looking like he was going to create anything or score, so just an expected performance from a limited player. Ricky Lambert had terrible service all night and was fighting a lost cause before he began to tire in the second half when his touch displayed all of the finesse of John Goodman at a buffet.

Even as far back as our elimination from Euro 2012 I predicted that too many draws would cost us top spot in our WC 2014 qualifying group (possibly even any form of qualification at all) and it looks like the point about playing for draws is ringing true so far. Not once have we beaten a half decent team in our group from eight attempts. That's fairly desperate stuff all things considered.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Scotland actually won a football match:hb
> 
> Ikechi Anya


Young Bacaray looks a player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This raises the big question

Is it time for the FA to exercise the nuclear option?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

LUXEMBOURG U BEAUTY


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
> Giovanni Trapattoni leaves his role as manager of Republic of Ireland #SSN


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Delighted with last night's result. Scotland are getting better and better . Can't wait for the Euro 2016 qualifying campaign to start



I have a feeling England will not make the World Cup or get into the play-offs


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

So....next Rep of Ireland manager? Doubt Hughton would leave a promising project in Norwich, Mick could be an option also it would be nice to see O'Neill back in management if you can look past the fact that he's Northern Irish.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Delighted with last night's result. Scotland are getting better and better . Can't wait for the Euro 2016 qualifying campaign to start
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling England will not make the World Cup or get into the play-offs


We'll definitely be top two. Montenegro won't beat us at Wembley but will beat Moldova. They won't outdo us or Ukraine, which they need to to jump us. Ukraine will likely win their games but Poland at home for both us won't be easy. Poland won't get four points. I think we'll rag it through and be piss poor at the World Cup. I'd rather we didn't make it tbh. I'd love us to be there and competitive but we won't be. It'll just paper over all the cracks that need fixing. The FA & Hodgson will be in ignorant bliss if we get there.

Good to see Scotland improving though!(Y)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

England really fell back to how they used to be which was tip-tap it round the defence, not break the opposition midfield then hoof it up to the striker and hope. WOATshere was fucking ridiculously bad last night. Although I should have known when the team sheet had Gerrard and Lampard together in midfield. 

GOATery bossed it for France though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

England needs a hero.

ARISE THE :darkbarry


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mozza said:


> England needs a hero.
> 
> ARISE THE :darkbarry


Just a shame that De Bruyne is half English but went for the GOATs on the other side of the channel :jose


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Just a shame that De Bruyne is half English but went for the GOATs on the other side of the channel :jose


Ilori to the rescue!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nige™;23803641 said:


> We'll definitely be top two. Montenegro won't beat us at Wembley but will beat Moldova. They won't outdo us or Ukraine, which they need to to jump us. Ukraine will likely win their games but Poland at home for both us won't be easy. Poland won't get four points. I think we'll rag it through and be piss poor at the World Cup. I'd rather we didn't make it tbh. I'd love us to be there and competitive but we won't be. It'll just paper over all the cracks that need fixing. The FA & Hodgson will be in ignorant bliss if we get there.
> 
> Good to see Scotland improving though!(Y)


Watched the last 5mins of the England game last night and i thought they were awful 


Also it's an absolute disgrace that Strachan doesn't play Rhodes. 



To me this is the first time Scotland have been enjoyable to watch since our nearly Successful Euro 2008 campaign :cool2. We have upcoming youngsters in Feruz and Jack Harper who's highly rated at Real Madrid. So hopefully we should see them in our team in the next few years :cool2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Watched the last 5mins of the England game last night and i thought they were awful


Shite, fell asleep for last 25 minutes of first half. We did what he had to though.:$



Mainboy said:


> Also it's an absolute disgrace that Strachan doesn't play Rhodes.


He comes back fit so it doesn't bother me!!

Big head Hanley's doing okay for you though.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Ilori to the rescue!


We don't need anymore centre backs when Woy has settled on BIG PHIL and BIG GARY. :woy


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> *He comes back fit so it doesn't bother me!!*
> 
> Big head Hanley's doing okay for you though.


Amen, brother.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Hanley any good for Blackburn?

Looked a bit suspect on the few times I've seen him for Scotland.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone who appreciates aesthetically pleasing football shouldn't want England anywhere near the World Cup tournament, no vision, no flair, no touch and without Rooney no player who can suddenly turn on the magic. This Wilshere hype has gotten beyond a joke, he is just a good player who can (usually) do everything required of a central midfielder at a good but far from great standard. He is nowhere near that world class CM level of Vidal, Iniesta, Modric. England according to the media have had around 100 world class players over the last decade but only provided about 4 world class performances. World Cup should be limited to 16 teams - what's the point of letting these unimaginative spiritless players suck the life out of the tournament.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The two greatest of all time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't see Maradona in that picture.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> The two greatest of all time.












1 European Championship, 9 goals, Deal with it.

and 

1 World Cup, 5 goals, 5 assists, Deal with that too.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> The two greatest of all time.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tobit said:


> So....next Rep of Ireland manager? Doubt Hughton would leave a promising project in Norwich, Mick could be an option also it would be nice to see O'Neill back in management if you can look past the fact that he's Northern Irish.


Mick and O'Neill seem to be the only options going after Hughton and McDermott ruled themselves out with Roy and David O'Leary as long shots. O'Neill is odds on favourite though but I'm not sure I think I'd rather someone who has international pedigree behind them. We saw Trap had a good club background but he wasn't up to it internationally in the end


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Palahniuk said:


> Is Hanley any good for Blackburn?
> 
> Looked a bit suspect on the few times I've seen him for Scotland.


He's very error prone. He can be immense for 89 minutes but his concentration lets him down. He's slow to react sometimes and has cost us several goals because of it. He also makes schoolboy mistakes. He needlessly dived into a tackle right in front of goal just outside the box against Palace, getting dicked and allowed Dobbie to go through and just tap it in.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know if it was mentioned but Cape Verde, who did so well to advance to the final playoff round of African World Cup qualifying was eliminated by FIFA for using an ineligible player. Tough blow for them, but I can't really feel sorry for them in all honesty as they broke the rules.

In CONCACAF, Mexico is a great danger of missing out on the World Cup, all will depend on their next match against Panama. Though shows how much of a joke CONCACAF is when Mexico who have 1 win in 8 can still qualify


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Don't know if it was mentioned but Cape Verde, who did so well to advance to the final playoff round of African World Cup qualifying was eliminated by FIFA for using an ineligible player. Tough blow for them, but I can't really feel sorry for them in all honesty as they broke the rules.
> 
> In CONCACAF, Mexico is a great danger of missing out on the World Cup, all will depend on their next match against Panama. Though shows how much of a joke CONCACAF is when Mexico who have 1 win in 8 can still qualify


A world cup without Mexico won't be the same


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> The two greatest of all time.


How is Eusebio in the top 2? I don't get it. Compare his medals with Cruyff's, not to mention their impact on football in general. Surely Cruyff wins that battle.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> The two greatest of all time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hamada said:


>







*9:20

Joke's on you :draper2*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *9:20
> 
> Joke's on you :draper2*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

African World Cup qualifying playoffs, 5 ties which will be played over two legs, the winners go to Brazil

*Ivory Coast vs. Senegal
Ghana vs. Egypt
Tunisia vs. Cameroon
Ethiopia vs. Nigeria
Burkina Faso vs. Algeria*

Ivory Coast vs. Senegal looks good on paper but Ivory Coast beat them with relative ease only a year ago in an African Cup of Nations playoff, plus Senegal have to play their home match in a neutral venue

Ghana vs. Egypt is the tie of the round, too bad one of them won't be going to Brazil, both very good teams but Egypt's ranking was low because of their inactivity during political unrest and of course not making the last AFCON

Cameroon vs. Tunisia is basically for the right to make up numbers in Brazil  Don't see any of these two doing much at the World Cup, Tunisia are ultra boring while Cameroon are a mess for the past few years

Nigeria and Ethiopia should be routine victory for Nigeria, Burkina Faso/Algeria should be tighter but I expect Algeria to make it

Overall the two best unseeded teams got the two best seeded teams


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Let's see who makes it to the World Cup today...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Apparently we line up like this:

Hart 'The Clown'
Walker - Cahill - Jagielka - Baines
Lampard - Gerrard
Townsend - Rooney - Welbeck
Sturridge​Wilshere got a bad case of the flu and is on the bench. Glad that Milner's not being deployed as our attacking hope on the right wing. Bring it Andros!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I really hope we do go with that front 4. By far the best choice. Defence is so average but w/e. Does Jones not get to start at CB ahead of Cahill? Loooooooool.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hoping for a Sturridge hat-trick, Gerrard half-time sub and Ireland to keep it to single figures against Germany.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I really hope we do go with that front 4. By far the best choice. Defence is so average but w/e. Does Jones not get to start at CB ahead of Cahill? Loooooooool.*


Must be like Fergie, doesn't think he's a centre back. I'm lucky as a Blackburn fan (fuck, long time since I've said that) to have seen him play consistently at centre back. What a beast he was. Him & Smalling should play there for me.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

LUKAGOAT!

What a fucking beast.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks funny that post with the sig beneath!!

Oops Jose!


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Chelsea would be a scary team if they had a striker like Lukaku playing for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's one thing scoring for belgium, it's another thing scoring for chelsea.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> it's one thing scoring for belgium, it's another thing scoring for chelsea.


... and that's why I'm sending you out to Everton, Romelu. I have Nando, Demba & some guy who used to be good for me at Inter just over three years ago. Why the fuck would I need you?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair, eto'o wasnt just good at inter

he was potentially the finest in europe

either way this isnt as much about Lukaku as it is chelsea. High demand, parked buses, and if you screw up you are more likely to be dropped. what lukaku needs is consistent game time no matter what. and asides from cech, every single person in this team has and will be rotated unless they deliver.

next year he will most likely be starting as our big striker, and while it would be great to have him, wouldnt it better to have him when hes absolutely ready? we all saw the fiasco when we tried to keep him. he got like no time. its the same reason I wanted debruyne on loan (or willian not bought)

and besides, im not using it as the best evidence, but it is higher pressure. champions league, title challenging. we all saw what happened at the suprcup, or do i need to quote your posts?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Must be like Fergie, doesn't think he's a centre back. I'm lucky as a Blackburn fan (fuck, long time since I've said that) to have seen him play consistently at centre back. What a beast he was. Him & Smalling should play there for me.


*I think Jagielka is better than Smalling right now but in the long run that should be the CB pairing we're building a team with. I guess I can understand Roy not wanting to break his CB partnership up but going forward with them two at the World Cup over Jones? :downing*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 24m
> Ireland team to play Germany: Forde, Coleman, Delaney, Kelly, Clark, Whelan, Gibson, McCarthy, Wilson, Doyle, Stokes #SSN


TONIGHT WE GONN' GOAT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england going to get fisted down the right without the jaws of protection.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Roy Keane firing with bullets of truth about the mediocrity of Joe Hart. Love it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Keane :lmao GOAT pundit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HAMS. HF IS DEAD. :jose

5 mins and no goals conceded against Germany yet :mark:

Won a corner. :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Worse national anthem of all time. Makes me feel sick just listening to it, feel sorry for them having to sing it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael O'Neill having a shocker at Norn Iron, think they've won 1 in 13 under him :lol Just lost to Azerbaijan, last game lost Luxembourg fpalm Bring back Nigel Worthington :side:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Donnacha said:


> HAMS. HF IS DEAD. :jose


YOU FUCKING WOTM8?


Townsend. Out of his depth already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Turned on Ireland vs Germany. Lol'd hard. 

That's international football for you. Garbage.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Agreed. 

Germany are WOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Germany are WOAT.


They are just trying to play like Spain, having tons of possession. But they are barely creating anything. 

Most likely because they don't have any players near as good as Iniesta or Xavi.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

steamed hams said:


> Keane :lmao GOAT pundit.


what did he say?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Germany 1-0 Ireland.

Germany scoring only one goal against a jobber team and it was created for them by Ireland. We've hit the crossbar and were a Stokes fresh air kick in front of goal away from scoring.

Germany :hayden3


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Would get the idiot ref from Celtic vs Juve wouldn't we.









Townsend has been good.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Townsend already going bald:hayden3


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It would be too funny if Ukraine topped this easiest of groups. Come on Monty!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dat Roy Keane beard :moyes1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO Neuer. Came running out the pitch to clear the ball and kicked it behind himself somehow. Pity Stokes is too WOAT to capitalise.

Germany are rattled.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ROONEH THE GOAT :rooney


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Schweinsteiger is so overrated.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Kyle Walker gets a yellow and is now suspended for the same thing the ref just didn't give a pen for on Studge.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

steamed hams said:


> Kyle Walker gets a yellow and is now suspended for the same thing the ref just didn't give a pen for on Studge.


Walker out is a good thing.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

FINISH SON


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Townsend :mark: :whiteknight


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Holland just hammered Hungary 8-1 despite already being qualified and Hungary are trying to get that second place spot.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wilshere has some rotten tattoos.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The dream is over.....

GOODBYE BRAZIL.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Holland just hammered Hungary 8-1 despite already being qualified and Hungary are trying to get that second place spot.....


Holland are expert at handing out ass whoopings in the group stages. 

Love how Robben is getting assists for fun these days, his game has taken on another dimension since he realised that he's actually an amazing passer and that it benefits the team for him not to shoot all the time.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

STUDGE.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope Goatiesta comes on in this second half, Spain aren't half as good to watch without him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOAT :sturridge

Hopefully Townsend replaces Januzaj in the news for a while now and gives the planet a break.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

France 6 Australia 0. :jt Alex fapping himself to death that Giroud got 2 goals.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Hamada said:


> France 6 Australia 0. :jt Alex fapping himself to death that Giroud got 2 goals.


We have a beast of a national team


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Gerrard was shit, he would rather go for a Beckham like ball instead of just passing it properly. kind of the same with Lampard and it encourages the other players to go for a long stupid pass b/c 'hey fuck it, the seniors do it'. When Carrick came on we played so much better :carrick


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Townsend is so unenglish. Just what we need on the right wing at Utd. Shame he'll be shafted back to the bench at best once no end product is fit again.

And if I was being intentionally harsh then I guess I could say that Baines' defensive shortcomings were exposed on their goal. If I was being harsh and trying to prove a point.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pissing myself laughing at the keeper's reaction on that Spain goal just :lmao*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damnit Portugal fpalm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cabaye and Debuchy :mark:

Some good hard tackling tonight. I think we've got a real chance of winning the world cup next year. It's our time.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Group B's play-off spot :mark:

Just a shame Denmark are at home to Malta and not away to Armenia.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Good team performance.

Credit to Hodgson for having the balls to play Townsend.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Derp Portugal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Andy Townsend is such a proud father right now in the ITV studio.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hamada said:


> France 6 Australia 0. :jt Alex fapping himself to death that Giroud got 2 goals.


The Aussie manager got sacked for it :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was the match and performance any good?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jozy scored again for the U.S.

The service is just so much better (not to mention, the opponent is worse). Sunderland needs central midfielders so badly. I think the U.S' top 6 central midfielders are all better than Sunderland's top guy right now.

That's...that's not good.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Holger deserves to be sacked. He picked David fucking Carney. DAVID FUCKING CARNEY.

Come home AUSSIE GUUS. We love you and want you back, even though you've left us before.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kiz 2 manage Australia next


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That would require walking, so I doubt it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Greece is so hilariously bad, if we manage to qualify for the WC it will be a miracle. Just to give a perspective as to how shit we actually are, Bosnia has scored 29 goals in 9 games and we have scored 10 yet we have the same points. If we top the group they gotta feel cheated man.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> kiz 2 manage Australia next


idk, I wouldn't put it beyond us to hire the bloke who just became chief scout at Cardiff.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think kiz plays football manager

so if anything hes overqualified

just as long as he plays four four fucking two :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Greece is so hilariously bad, if we manage to qualify for the WC it will be a miracle. Just to give a perspective as to how shit we actually are, Bosnia has scored 29 goals in 9 games and we have scored 10 yet we have the same points. If we top the group they gotta feel cheated man.


Still too much anti-football for my liking. Things haven't changed under Santos from King Otto. 

Sit 7 back, spring the counter, and hope to catch them. The group is pretty weak at the bottom. 10 goals is pathetic.

And today's goal? FIFA should investigate it for corruption. Some Greek must have paid off Mucha. Horrible misplay. 

Hoping for a favorable draw in the playoffs. But we'll probably draw France. So guh. fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holger being sacked is absolutely ridiculous. so we lost to brazil in brazil on their independence day and france in france? and? we're really not a very good team. we don't have full backs, many of our starters are over 30, we lack a proper striker. they were only friendlies. it's ridiculous. he got us to the world cup, that's about as good as we are right now. too many expectations on a team that really isn't better than scraping into the world cup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be perfectly fine with Vidmar coaching us to the World Cup, so I'm not terribly devastated Oesick was sacked, even if it was a tad harsh. Our greatest ever generation of players lost 6-0 to Brazil in 1997 when Romario went in dry, and that wasn't even an away match. Any team is liable to get thrashed by Brazil at any given moment. I haven't seen the French game, so perhaps we were so bad that the sacking was justified. I think it's also possible that Oesick's heart wasn't in the job. I can sort of understand why that would be the case given how the squad has pretty drastically deteriorated since he took over, which is no fault of his, just that all of our decent players have gotten old and no young players have really come through to replace them, bar Robbie Kruse. The media have constantly run him down too, which must be draining. So at the risk of sounding like Jack Wilshere here, perhaps having a young Aussie manager is exactly what we need right now. Our team is pretty rubbish at the moment so I don't think any tactical genius could set us up to go far in the World Cup, so maybe just someone like a Vidmar, who could enthuse and inspire the players is what we need just so we can give a good account of ourselves in Brazil.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

R.Scorpio said:


> We have a beast of a national team


France? If they click it together then yeah. Unfortunately they're at rock bottom and I'm not sure Lloris is the right man for the captaincy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

france?

meh. theyve been floating around aimlessly since the GOAT OF GOATS retired


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats RVP


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf, I actually quite like the idea of using Benzema as a kind of impact sub while he's struggling with form.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.Scorpio said:


> We have a beast of a national team





Hamada said:


> France? If they click it together then yeah. Unfortunately they're at rock bottom and I'm not sure Lloris is the right man for the captaincy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





> Location: Australia


:draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

may have been sarcastic, no?

AUSSIE GUUS coming home.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*CGS probably doesn't understand sarcasm :hayden3*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sterling in for Cleverley in the senior squad. idk why considering he won't get any minutes. Do the U21s have another game in the international break?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> may have been sarcastic, no?
> 
> AUSSIE GUUS coming home.





Seabs said:


> *CGS probably doesn't understand sarcasm :hayden3*


:kobe8



BkB Hulk said:


> Sterling in for Cleverley in the senior squad. idk why considering he won't get any minutes. Do the U21s have another game in the international break?


Yeah seems like they have a match on tuesday against Lithuania


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Our U21 setup is hilariously bad. Everyone values being on the bench for the seniors over playing for the U21's. Including management. So stupid. How is Sterling a replacement for Cleverley anyway? *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just another thing to add too the long list of why England won't get far for the forseeable future unless things change. Surely if you get the option then playing SOME sort of international football is better than sitting on the bench. Can't really develop that way if by 20 everyone showing some potential is being called up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sterling?fpalm

Tbf we do have a lack of width in this squad, and if it's between Sterling or Milner I'd go for Raheem. Call up Routledge or Dyer Woy and keep Sterling playing in the Under-21's.

Just looked at the tables and possible play off opponents should Poland do what they did and draw 0-0 at Wembley to deny us years & years... & years ago.

*Group Winners*
Dem Belgian Goats
Germany
Italy
Switzerland
Holland
England or Ukraine

*Likely Group Winners*
Spain
Russia
Bosnia

*Play Offs (Guaranteed)*
Croatia
Sweden
England or Ukraine
Iceland or Slovenia

*Probable*
Greece
France
Portugal
Romania
Denmark


No chancing the Play Off please.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder how far down the pecking order is our Hendo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shame after he played a part in the Euros and he's improved tenfold since.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henderson would be the much more logical replacement. Sterling would get to play another game, while Henderson is actually a central midfielder. He's been in much better form than Sterling this season too.



Seabs said:


> *Our U21 setup is hilariously bad. Everyone values being on the bench for the seniors over playing for the U21's. Including management. So stupid. How is Sterling a replacement for Cleverley anyway? *


Yep. I seriously don't understand why it's like this. They seem to think being around the senior squad is more important than actually playing football. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ATTWACTIVE FOOTBALL


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Yep. I seriously don't understand why it's like this. They seem to think being around the senior squad is more important than actually playing football. It's ridiculous.


We've learnt nothing from Germany's 2009 raping of the Under-21 tournament. Fast forward 12 months and a load of those kids were in the World Cup side having experienced & dominated tournament football.

The mentality here is to rush them up so soon, hype them to a level they they're not (JANUZAJ, ZAHA) after one or two good performances, then they don't want to go back to under-21's because they believe their own hype.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Players like Ox and Zaha getting call ups when they're not even playing top flight football is stupid. There's so many things that wrong with the international set up that even your average football can spot. It shouldn't be a rule that the kids go all the way through the U21 setup but more of them should than most. If there's a vacancy in the first team that needs filling or they're a class above and they can come straight into the team like a Rooney then fair enough but players like Sterling getting so many call ups when he's so young, has such little international experience at even U21 level and isn't even playing regular games for his club is just so stupid. We'd be much better set up for the future if the next group of players were all playing international football TOGETHER for the U21's and then get integrated into the first team as a unit. At some point players like Sterling are gonna be depended upon in major tournaments and don't have any experience in that environment. Not even the off pitch environment of staying in a foreign country for weeks as part of a team. If Spain adopted the same philosophy then De Gea and Thiago would have been in the first team instead of Reina and a CM for years and wouldn't have had the experience of them U21 tournaments that they both won. Same for the Germany case that Nige referenced. Our U21 squad is basically our young players who aren't good enough to be reserve to the senior team. A player like Barkley would gain so much more from a U21 qualifying campaign than sitting on our bench every qualifier and maybe getting 10 minutes in a friendly at home to Ethiopa when we're 5-0 up.*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Judging by Sterlings call up Lallana better not get his hopes up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If Lallana played for one of the labelled 'top 6', we know he'd be in there. Others like Clyne would have a shot too. Even Ward-Prowse might've got called up last month after some good starts in the first few games of the season!! Only half sarcastic that last one!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Just looked at the tables and possible play off opponents should Poland do what they did and draw 0-0 at Wembley to deny us years & years... & years ago.
> 
> .


The playoffs are still seeded, so it's not as bad as it seems. England, if they did manage to screw up, could be drawn against:

Romania
Iceland/ Slovenia
France
Denmark.

Definitely wouldn't want to run the risk of getting France but other than that, ALL HAIL SEEDED PLAYOFFS. 

Sorry Ireland :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*France aren't gonna be seeded for the Play Offs. That sucks. Could get Greece/Portugal/Croatia/Sweden. Hopefully they get Greece. Would prefer to laugh at them during the tournament rather than before it even starts. Sucks that that 4 way struggle for 2nd in Italy's Group will probably be for nothing as they're likely to end up the worst 2nd place finish unless France fuck up their last game. I'd fancy us easily over anyone but France in them likely Play Offs. Actually no we'd knock Sweden out of a seed so we could get them. Ha. *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *There's so many things that wrong with the international set up that even your average football can spot.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Sorry Ireland :jose


:jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hamada said:


>


*:lmao I can't believe I put that. CGS is probably sitting there all :brodgers at that.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> The playoffs are still seeded, so it's not as bad as it seems. England, if they did manage to screw up, could be drawn against:
> 
> Romania
> Iceland/ Slovenia
> ...


I know they're seeded but until last night we'd only beaten Moldova & San Marino. We couldn't beat Ukraine home or away, Montenegro in three previous games against them or win in Poland. We'd struggle against the majority of the teams in the play offs. Iceland/Slovenia would be okay but the others, all tough. We can't hide away from the fact it was a weak Montenegro team last night too.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *:lmao I can't believe I put that. CGS is probably sitting there all :brodgers at that.*


Channeling the inner CGS all over that post, Seabs.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly i dont think its that complicated with england, its actually rather simple:

the footballers england produces just arent very good

problem is with the clubs and academies which have failed to produce anything remarkable. management is retarded so that doesnt help, but del bosque makes a fuckton of questionable decisions too. only reason he can get away with it is because the talent in his squad are so fucking good, they will win no matter what

you look at england's team sheet, its shit. its absolutely shit. where the fuck is the world class talent? im not defending roy, his decisions arent that bright, but honestly managing an international team isnt rocket science. you just select players and tell them to win. and england have a pretty shitty pool to select from. 

until the day jack wilshere is told to fuck off and england actually start developing REAL talent in proper academies that emphasise technical football like germany, spain or belgium, its just fucking waste of time. theyre just hamsters spinning wheels


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

we tackle hard doe :jordan2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> honestly i dont think its that complicated with england, its actually rather simple:
> 
> the footballers england produces just arent very good
> 
> ...


I read something in a paper over here not long ago that a big problem with England is that when they select their kids to move forward in the academy, all the emphasis in on the biggest and strongest. So the light, nimble, quick wingers, strikers and defenders get left behind. Which is a type of play England are CRYING out for, IMO.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

basically yes

and while SPEED and SIZE may work in the youth systems which favour those things, once you get to the highest level, you get the floor wiped with you when you suddenly arent the biggest or fastest kid anymore


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Plus :woy has got to understand that having Gerrard and Lampard lining up together in the midfield doesn't work.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Do any of these light, nimble midgets have any Irish grannies by any chance?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its ok, lets try it 50 more times

by then its bound to work, unlike the last 50


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Donnacha said:


> Do any of these light, nimble midgets have any Irish grannies by any chance?


STEVEN GERRARD's brother :side:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I remember reading some excellent posts from (I think) Nige a while ago about the coaching of kids in England and how dysfunctional the whole system is. The major problem that stuck out to me was the emphasis that is put on winning at the expense of development, mainly due to the fact that the easiest way to win at junior levels is to have the fastest, most physically developed kids up front and on the wings to run on to long balls. Just bypass any sort of midfield play because it's easier and the coach will have his personal glory at the end of the day. It's why you have a generation of players like Lennon, Walcott, Walker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, etc coming through instead of technically gifted players like Ozil, Draxler, Isco, Oscar, etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

God™ said:


> I remember reading some excellent posts from (I think) Nige a while ago about the coaching of kids in England and how dysfunctional the whole system is. The major problem that stuck out to me was the emphasis that is put on winning at the expense of development, mainly due to the fact that the easiest way to win at junior levels is to have the fastest, most physically developed kids up front and on the wings to run on to long balls. Just bypass any sort of midfield play because it's easier and the coach will have his personal glory at the end of the day. It's why you have a generation of players like *Lennon, Walcott, Walker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, etc coming through instead of technically gifted players like Ozil, Draxler, Isco, Oscar, etc.*


:suarez1

:terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *There's so many things that wrong with the international set up that even your average football can spot.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Turned on Ireland vs Germany. Lol'd hard.
> 
> That's international football for you. Garbage.


It's international qualifying, dumbass, not an elite international tournament. You won't see elite play until the knockout stages of the actual World Cup. I know in your head you've probably managed to convince yourself that the Champions League is the measure of a player's legacy but I'm afraid to tell you that it's not. Until Messi puts in a standout performance at a world cup he'll always be in Diego's shadow.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Nige™;25028185 said:


> I know they're seeded but until last night we'd only beaten Moldova & San Marino. We couldn't beat Ukraine home or away, Montenegro in three previous games against them or win in Poland. We'd struggle against the majority of the teams in the play offs. Iceland/Slovenia would be okay but the others, all tough. We can't hide away from the fact it was a weak Montenegro team last night too.


None of that is pretty, for sho'.

On the flip side, England have lost just once in qualifying since 2008 and that was a dead rubber game against Ukraine played mostly with 10-men.

Feels strange for me to be defending England after being down on them for years, but they're not _that_ bad. Lightyears away from the 6/7 elite teams but more than capable of holding their own against everybody else.



Seabs said:


> * Actually no we'd knock Sweden out of a seed so we could get them. Ha. *


Ah yeah, good spot. Playoffs look a little bit more daunting with Sweden in there, though England usually handle them in competitive games. Still, all the more reason not to fuck about with Poland.



Henry Hill said:


> It's international qualifying, dumbass, not an elite international tournament. You won't see elite play until the knockout stages of the actual World Cup. I know in your head you've probably managed to convince yourself that the Champions League is the measure of a player's legacy but I'm afraid to tell you that it's not. Until Messi puts in a standout performance at a world cup he'll always be in Diego's shadow.


Wow. How on earth did we get there from Germany vs Ireland?

:connery


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everyone can see the problems with england and their youth set up. the easy and weak solution is to blame the influx of foreigners, and force clubs to play english players. clowns. maybe they should be seeking out some coaches like cruyff, van gaal, heynckes, those types around the fa, not spuds like danny mills.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

getting rid of foreigners will not improve quality of english players

all it will do is make the premier league worse, which in turn will limit the european places and level of players england can attract

thus making english football worse


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> It's international qualifying, dumbass, not an elite international tournament. You won't see elite play until the knockout stages of the actual World Cup. I know in your head you've probably managed to convince yourself that the Champions League is the measure of a player's legacy but I'm afraid to tell you that it's not. Until Messi puts in a standout performance at a world cup he'll always be in Diego's shadow.


Well put. :allen1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> honestly i dont think its that complicated with england, its actually rather simple:
> 
> the footballers england produces just arent very good
> 
> ...


*I don't think it's as simple as we don't have any good players or good young players coming through. We have good-very good players but not world class players admittedly. I don't think any England fan is delusional enough to go around saying we can win the World Cup and we have world class players but we have better talent than our results say. Rooney/Gerrard/Lampard/Cole are all great players along with players who can play great from time to time like Walcott/Sturridge/Wilshere and then a good crop coming up like Jones/Smalling/Townsend/Zaha/Welbeck/Barkley. We have enough players to choose from to be beating the Polands/Ukraines/Montenegro's of the world quite easily. Yes this generation is weaker than previous generations and we should be producing better with the resources we have but I don't think it's as simple as you put it. There's good players but we don't use them or develop them right. The way we think football should be played is still stuck in a previous era and for some reason we refuse to move on. I'm amazed we've even progressed to 4-2-3-1 now. For some reason we seem to still think that long balls will beat teams like Spain and that they we can win games with 30% possession and allow opponents like Ozil, Pirlo, Iniesta to pass the ball around us. We messed up big time with our managerial choices. I get why we wanted English after Cappello but there wasn't a good English pick and Hodgson is so far from the right guy it's untrue. We needed foreign but just not another Cappello. A Pep for example. Although obviously not him but that type of thinking to get us playing the modern way to keep up with all these countries who are just leapfrogging us now with much lesser resources. There's enough quality to select from to be a top 10 international side and be a serious contender for World Cup Quarters with the right person(s) in charge. Then there's also the selection process regardless of who's in charge. Mentioned that yesterday with the U21's. We've got it all wrong at every single level and the results show that. What does it say when IRAQ are progressing further than us in the U20 World Cup? We should be bringing players through together as a unit and giving them experience at tournaments and chances to taste success at international level. Does anyone have any idea what our best XI is after a full campaign? Don't think Roy does either. Give or take a player perhaps but we have no idea what our best team is and we don't get the same XI playing together to form understandings. Instead we rotate all the time. Is there a reason why we've only played one friendly in the South American heat too? You know with a World Cup going on there next year in a very un-english climate. *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Houllier? bama

My average football could spot it, Seabs :jordan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who was the last out and out world class quality player England produced? Wayne? Guess most have Jack as the next potential one but only can think of Wayne in the last day past decade


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Januzaj? :brodgers



CGS said:


> but only can think of Wayne in the last day past decade


:kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1 :kolo1
































































:kolo1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CGS said:


> Who was the last out and out world class quality player England produced? Wayne? Guess most have Jack as the next potential one but only can think of Wayne in the last day past decade


Rooney is the only world class player they've produced for a good many years if you ask me. Wilshere is not close to being a world class player, don't know how anyone can think he's up there with the Modric and Ozils of the game. His footballing brain is just not at that level.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

haribo said:


>


ROSICKY IS NOT A FOOTBALL

:kanye


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Sol Campbell was the last World Class player England produced in my opinion. I could see an argument for Rooney (even one for Lampard) but Rooney is too frustrating and inconsistent for my liking.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gerrard, Lampard, Rio, Cole and Rooney are/were all world class since Campbell's peak.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Cole has easily been England's most consistent world class player for years now. He's started to decline a bit this season though.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

I think we're setting the bar to low if some of those names can be classed as world class (especially Gerrard) but I suppose it down to whatever your perception is of world class.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm a United fan but I've no idea how you can't class Gerrard as world class. He can or could do everything, even most professionals would rate him as one of the best.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Prime Gerrard was better than all of those players.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gerrard, Lampard and Cole were all world class at one point in their club carears.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Never been a big Gerrard guy personally, but I'd go with Ashley Cole and Rio Ferdinand as being World Class in their heyday. I guess it comes down to what you class as being World Class, but both Ferdinand and Cole were among the best in the World at their respective positions. I don't think the same can be said of Gerrard personally. Many do say it, but for me he isn't nor ever was a truly World Class central midfielder.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not trying to be awkward but what do you expect a world class midfielder to do? And why doesn't Gerrard do it? Same with Lampard.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The only argument I could see could maybe be that he never played for a top club (sorry) but he has a Champions League medal and plenty of other success so even then I don't think that argument is valid. I guess it depends on how you define world class too. Maybe you only define a handful of players from the last decade as world class then ok but Gerrard is pretty easily one of the best CM's of the past decade for me regardless of hwo you're defining world class.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

World class should be reserved to 100 players of a certain era. I only see Rooney in that equation but I definitely understand arguments for Gerrard and Lampard. 

I've never got the Cole hype at all. I honestly don't think he was as good as Stuart Pearce let alone one of the best full backs of his generation.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gerrard carried Liverpool before they got Torres. They never had any right to comfortably finish in the top 4 for some many seasons, but Gerrard was just the difference between winning or drawing/losing in many games. Many of his European performances against top sides were inspiring. Definitely world class up until probably 2010.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Gerrard, Lampard and Cole were all world class at one point in their club carears.*


car ears :banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

They had a brilliant coach too. That helped.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gerrard is a CAM who was told by coaches from a young age that he should play CM, that's why he kept saying that his best position was in CM, when it clearly wasn't. Gotta fit into that 4-4-2 formation somehow. The safe option. CAM is where Gerrard should have spent his best years playing for England, but he was shunted out onto the left wing or made do the donkey work further back the field. If the likes of Kaka or Totti were born in England, they would have been put in CM too. 

Also, if Gerrard can play the majority of his career out of position, but still be seen by most as World Class, then I think it's fair to say that he was a World Class player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> car ears :banderas


World class spelling.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Gerrard carried Liverpool before they got Torres.* They never had any right to comfortably finish in the top 4 for some many seasons, but Gerrard was just the difference between winning or drawing/losing in many games. Many of his European performances against top sides were inspiring. Definitely world class up until probably 2010.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember when Benitez was playing him as a right winger :kenny

Xabi was always class, but Gerrard was for the most parts the difference maker.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> car ears :banderas


*CGS has hacked my fingers this weekend.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd have prime stevie over alonso.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> I've never got the Cole hype at all. I honestly don't think he was as good as Stuart Pearce let alone one of the best full backs of his generation.


His attacking play could have always been a bit better, but when it came to defending he rarely got beat and covered his centre backs well when needed.

The last sentence just sums up your bizarre thoughts though. You're a very strange individual.



TNA_WWE said:


> I'd have prime stevie over alonso.


I'd kill for a prime Lampard, a prime Ballack, a prime Essien and a prime Makelele right now :moyes1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> *I remember when Benitez was playing him as a right winger* :kenny
> 
> Xabi was always class, but Gerrard was for the most parts the difference maker.


Won PFA Player of the Year as a right winger though. :stevie

Rafa was definitely onto something and noticed something about Gerrard which his former coaches hadn't. Right winger Gerrard>>>CM Gerrard.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't.

I think Gerrard is world class in certain situations, when you put him in the right circumstance. But he used to be very wreckless in his positioning and would constantly give the ball away in bad areas. He was pretty incapable of playing in a 4-4-2, always thought he was the downfall of the Lampard/Gerrard duo.

Put in front of a Mascherano and Alonso, and he was one of the very best players in the world. He was absolutely spectacular driving forward in the final 3rd, while still offering a lot of energy without the ball. He needs those kind of players around him though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

i.e He was a CAM. :stevie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> His attacking play could have always been a bit better, but when it came to defending he rarely got beat and covered his centre backs well when needed.
> 
> The last sentence just sums up your bizarre thoughts though. You're a very strange individual.
> 
> ...


Prime Mikel will have to do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> i.e He was a CAM. :stevie


Don't tell Sven that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gerrard being shunted to the right was nothing compared to the disgrace of Scholes on the left for Euro 2004. What were you thinking Sven?fpalm


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> His attacking play could have always been a bit better, but when it came to defending he rarely got beat and covered his centre backs well when needed.
> 
> The last sentence just sums up your bizarre thoughts though. You're a very strange individual.


Not that strange. Pearce just happened to play in an era where the media weren't persistently hyping up their own players like they have done rampantly since Beckhamania. Granted they were still doing it then but just not as obsessively which is why very good players like Pearce, Beardsley and Waddle have if anything becomes underrated as the years have passed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe an unpopular opinion, but Lampard and Gerrard were in much better form than Scholes in the Euro 2004 season. No one even cared much about it at the time. It was only in 2006-07 when Scholes was back in spectacular form and he mentioned being pushed to the left made him retire from internationals, did everyone start talking about it. Not a peep prior. No one actually cared he retired. But then England bombed at the World Cup and everyone looked for an excuse and something to point fingers at.



Henry Hill said:


> Not that strange. Pearce just happened to play in an era where the media weren't persistently hyping up their own players like they have done rampantly since Beckhamania. Granted they were still doing it then but just not as obsessively which is why very good players like Pearce, Beardsley and Waddle have if anything becomes underrated as the years have passed.


Why wasn't Cole world class in his prime?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Scholes was too much of a defensive liability to seriously take to big international tournaments and I'm sure coaches realised this. I'm not gonna deny the man's artistry which is on the same level as a Pirlo but with a player like Pirlo you don't have to be constantly worrying about him going in for wreckless lunges and risking bookings and red cards.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not sure about that. But it was just from summer 2003 to summer 2006 (the ascendancy of Ronaldo), United went into a transitional period and they weren't very consistent at all. After those 3 seasons, Scholes refound his form and was important for them both domestically and Europe, so I'm not sure I'm buying into your defensive liability thoughts.

But in 2004 both Gerrard and Lampard were emerging as crucuial players for their clubs and we didn't expect them to fail as a duo in the centre at the time, so it was the obvious choice to go with them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That's fine. It's very easy to admire Scholes anyway, the closest thing to an architect that England have produced in the past twenty years.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion, but Lampard and Gerrard were in much better form than Scholes in the Euro 2004 season. No one even cared much about it at the time. It was only in 2006-07 when Scholes was back in spectacular form and he mentioned being pushed to the left made him retire from internationals, did everyone start talking about it. Not a peep prior. No one actually cared he retired. But then England bombed at the World Cup and everyone looked for an excuse and something to point fingers at.


They were in better form. It's just the idea of thinking it was a great idea to play Scholes on the left wing. I mean, fuck. Scholes a left winger? In a major competition? Nah Sven.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was partially United's fault, brining in Veron to take a role Scholes was as good as anyone in the world at.

He still still should have been the main man for England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id give my left foot for in prime makelele now. hed solve literally all of our problems. ramires and lampard combined cant do the job of one makelele


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *CGS has hacked my fingers this weekend.*


You've overachieved with a Stoke brain for quite sometime tbf, always bound to have a blip. Keep calm and solider on mate.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

take it easy on seabs, cant be too easy to type with 4 webbed fingers :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If his ears weren't so small he'd have probably heard us by now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *CGS has hacked my fingers this weekend.*












Your doing this all by yourself Seabs :brodgers



Nige™;25061553 said:


> They were in better form. It's just the idea of thinking it was a great idea to play Scholes on the left wing. I mean, fuck. Scholes a left winger? In a major competition? Nah Sven.


Yeah seems like Scholes was basically the fall guy for everyone wanting to see Stevie/lamps in the middle of the park together. Sucks really


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to go all Chelsea fan here and claim there was a time when John Terry was world class.

(Would also put Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard, Cole and Ferdinand up there)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Terry's a bit of a stretch I think.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So says Wayne bridge's ex gf. :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I Curry I said:


> I'm going to go all Chelsea fan here and claim there was a time when John Terry was world class.


anda

Great and a vital part of the Chelsea set up yes. World Class? Nah I honestly can't think of a period where Terry was World Class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AustinDwayne said:


> So says Wayne bridge's ex gf. :terry


What do you mean ex :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:frankie2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Donnacha wish you could get a name change?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

In fairness to England, i'd just like to say, Michael Carrick is a great guy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd say Terry was world class. He was truly a dominant force, sort of like Vidic was (although not as good). He needed a more assured presence next to him though in Carvalho to get the best out of him but that doesn't mean he wasn't incredible at what he done. Still can't remember too many defenders who can attack a dead ball like him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm going to agree with Joel re: Cole. He was a fantastic (and still a good) player. Definitely world class. His positional awareness was superb, and his knack for knowing when to cover his teammates was exemplary. I think I recall seeing him vs the U.S in the 2010 World Cup make a great play to prevent a golden chance for the U.S. He came out of nowhere, covered his teammate's position, and stalled out the attack. Since that match, I've held a high regard for him. Even as a Chelsea jank. 

If Gibbs could turn into the next Ashley Cole, England would only be so fortunate. (inb4 Gibbs leaves Arsenal for Chelsea)

So we were talking about Belgium a few days ago...but I didn't see any lineups. How would you footballing savants play the Belgium?

4-3-2-1

GK: Mignolet

RB: Alderweireld
CB: Van Buyten
CB: Kompany
LB: Vertonghen

CM: Witsel
CM: Defour
CM: Felliani

AM: Hazard

ST: Lukaku
ST: Benteke

Yeah. World Cup? The Champ is here.

I'm kinda tempted to put Mirallas up top with Lukaku since they're club mates. Dat chemistry. Could throw Dembele, De Brunye, or Chadli in the midfield. JFC. So much talent.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

John Terry was not but never world class.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> So we were talking about Belgium a few days ago...but I didn't see any lineups. How would you footballing savants play the Belgium?
> 
> 4-3-2-1
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said then; Belgium is definitely better than England right now. Hell Belgium is better than most teams which is funny because 2 years ago they were like 60th on the FIFA ranking.

I'd do this;

GK: Courtois

RB: Alderweireld
CB: Kompany
CB: Vertonghen
LB: Vermaelen

CM: Witsel
CM: Dembele
CM: Fellaini (well more of a CAM)

AMR: De Bruyne/Chadli/Mertens (whatever)
AML: Hazard

ST: Lukaku

I think Courtois is already better than Mignolet. I don't play Van Buyten 'cause the dude is old as fuck and I always prefer a right and left footed central duo. Vermaelen can play left back just fine and if not, switch with Vertonghen. The backs are the only somewhat "weak" point of the team because Alderweireld is a CB, not an RB but he's forced to play there. On LB they sometimes use Pocognoli, who's not that good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ffs I just wrote out a long post talking about RVP breaking the Dutch goalscoring record and asking where he ranks amongst the best Dutch forwards of all time and when I went to post it I'd been logged out :banderas

So quite simply where do guys think he ranks amongst the best? And who are your top five? Or top ten if you prefer. 

For me - 

1) Johann Cruyff
2) Marco van Basten
3) Dennis Bergkamp
4) Ruud van Nistelrooy
5) Robin van Persie

WIth honourable mentions to:

- Patrick Kluivert
- Faas Wilkes (I've seen people call him one of the actual best ever but since I know next to nothing about him I can't really put him on my list)
- Ruud Gullit 
- Marc Overmars

Also two guys who while I don't consider them amongst the greats I was a big fan of:

- Jimmy floyd Hasselbaink (don't hassle the baink :banderas)
- PIERRE VAN HOOIJDONK (loved that guy at Forest for some reason)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a good list, but I'd sneak Van Persie ahead of Ruud. Also Wim Kieft deserves a mention. Perhaps not the prettiest of players, but that guy was a serial winner. He was a great strike partner for the GOAT Romario too.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Ffs I just wrote out a long post talking about RVP breaking the Dutch goalscoring record and asking where he ranks amongst the best Dutch forwards of all time and when I went to post it I'd been logged out :banderas
> 
> So quite simply where do guys think he ranks amongst the best? And who are your top five? Or top ten if you prefer.
> 
> ...


That's a good list. Kluivert was class when he was in his prime, which sadly didn't last long. I have a difficult time comparing RVP and Van Nistelrooy because RVP does much more for the team on the ball while Ruud was just lethal as fuck in front of the goal. Don't forget RVP wasn't even a striker for a long time so comparing goals isn't really fair either. There are guys like Wilkes, Abe Lenstra, Coen Moelijn who are all legends but I've never really seen them play. If you count Overmars as a forward (he wasn't a striker) then ofcourse Robben has to be on the list.

Cruyff remains the GOAT.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

AustinDwayne said:


>


The sexy men of football thread is that way ->


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonder if Sturridge can actually not being a mong tomorrow? He definitely channelled his inner Wolbock the other night.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Him not dancing like a spastic is all i ask.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> Wonder if Sturridge can actually not *being* a mong tomorrow? He definitely channelled his inner Wolbock the other night.


Found CGS' alt everybody. :sturridge




TNA_WWE said:


> Him not dancing like a spastic is all i ask.


No dancing=no goals. :sturridge


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I spelt 'the' right so I'm clearly legit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We are all CGS


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So Holland has a very real chance that they won't be in "pot 1" during the World Cup draw based on the FIFA ranking because the likes of Colombia, Switzerland and Belgium will overtake us. Why you ask? Because they've performed incredibly well during major tournaments the last few years.

Oh wait....not. Ridiculous.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> So we were talking about Belgium a few days ago...but I didn't see any lineups. How would you footballing savants play the Belgium?
> 
> 4-3-2-1
> 
> ...



That's a great line up, I'd go something similar.


GK: Courtois
RB: Alderweireld
CB: Vertonghen
CB: Kompany (c)
LB: Pocognoli/Vermaelen

CM: Witsel
CM: Fellaini

AM: Dembele
AM: Hazard
AM: De Bruyne

ST: Benteke

It's actually quite hard to exclude people from the Belgian 11. Defour, Mignolet, Chadli, Lukaku.... so many.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lukaku should be starting over Benteke. Better all round striker.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First Seabs now Vader? This gimmick is getting over quickly :banderas


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Lukaku should be starting over Benteke. Better all round striker.*


Agreed. Lukaku is a beast.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Lukaku should be starting over Benteke. Better all round striker.*


Was it so obvious your average football could spot it? :brodgers That was a real tough decision, but I'm a big Benteke fan. What's your full 11 then, Seabs?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dunno if i'd have Lukaku starting over Benteke full time. While Lukaku is more of a beast I think Benteke would be the smarter option for the timebeing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Courtois

Alderweireld
Kompany
Van Buyten
Vertonghen

Mirallas
Witsel
Dembele
Fellaini
Hazard

Lukaku

Maybe put Vermaelen in over Van Buyten if he remembers how to play football again. De Bruyne/Mirallas is up in the air. If we're talking for the World Cup then I think Mirallas is the stronger option right now but De Bruyne is nowhere near the finished article yet though. Lukaku offers more than Benteke imo. Better off the ball and better at brining the wingers into the attacking play. Benteke is hardly a poor alternative though but I don't think you can play two strikers at the World Cup. *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I don't think you can play two strikers at the World Cup. *


:woy could.

It's frightening how ridiculously talented the Belgian squad is right now. They are only missing some proper LBs and RBs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You could maybe argue their depth isn't as strong as the other top nations. That starting XI is up with there with any country not called Spain though. On paper anyway.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I can imagine Wilmots being jealous of England's rightback talent pool though. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *You could maybe argue their depth isn't as strong as the other top nations. That starting XI is up with there with any country not called Spain though. On paper anyway.*


This is one thing I think people tend to overlook. They have an amazing first 11/bench. An 11/bench that could probably reach top 8 of a International competition. But going down into reserves who do they really have? You look at teams like Spain, Brazil, Germany, Italy etc... the reserves on their teams are still playing at the highest possible level for some of the best European teams.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's still strong. Players like Lukaku/Benteke, Mirallas/De Bruyne, Chadli, Defour, Van Buyten/Vermaelen, Mignolet/Courtois. That's 6, add a Mertens and another defender like Gillet/Lombaerts/Pocognoli and that's strength in depth in their own right.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

There's also DOUBLE M, Maarten Martins.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Martens*

Anyway, they also have depth. Insane squad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lukaku will be better than Benkeke. Younger, shower more potential, but currently, Id still put benteke above him. for now aleast


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> Martens*
> 
> Anyway, they also have depth. Insane squad.


I just CGS'd a player's name :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't wait to LOL at Belgium at the WC.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

AustinDwayne said:


> Can't wait to LOL at Belgium at the WC.


you'll need something to watch since Ireland aren't there

right?

right?

I'll have to join in, since Scotland aren't part of the festives

again

would probably agree that they are destined to underachieve peoples expectations of them


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Belgium should count a round of 16 appearance as a success imo. On paper they are a very good team but paper misses out mental strength, wealth of experience etc... Dortmund in the 11/12 Champions League were a great team on paper. What happened? They ended bottom of their group 5 points off third place Olympiacos and they were richer for the experience. At this point Belgium are all hype as were Columbia in WC94, Spain WC98 etc... 2016 Euros will be their time to shine.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why not just play Lukaku and Benteke together? With Hazard playing behind them in the #10 role. 

brb

:ass


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because they would lose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes, logically when you have a loaded as fuck midfield bursting with talent, the logical thing to do is play like a mid table english third division club with four four fucking two 

:arry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Belgians don't tackle hard enough to make a 4-4-2 work. Buncha pansies.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoa whoa, who said anything about a 4-4-2? 4-3-1-2 FTW.

No wing play, just go through centrally. What could possibly go wrong?

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Whoa whoa, who said anything about a 4-4-2? 4-3-1-2 FTW.
> 
> No wing play, just go through centrally. *What could possibly go wrong?*
> 
> :side:




Playing against :woy mighty england.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> Him not dancing like a spastic is all i ask.


That would be very Donny Wolbock because it would involve no goals. :sturridge


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Team to beat Poland:

Hart
Jones - Jagielka - Cahill - Baines
Gerrard - Carrick
Townsend - Rooney - Welbeck
Sturridge​

1-0 England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England 4-0 Poland

Welbeck x4


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I predict a 1-0 England borefest as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

poland 17-0 with the lew scoring all 17.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz forgetting how hard England tackle


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Smalling rightfully coming in at RB apparently and either Carrick or Wilshere for Lampard. I'd be happy with either playing alongside Gerrard. Also heard Townsend is injured? Shit no, not Milner on the winger?fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:carrick


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If we draw tonight and Ukraine (surely) beat San Marino then the red tops will Claire Lynch Woy for failing to gain automatic qualification from what is essentially a weak group. Meanwhile, the England players will be lambasted for not being good enough "technically" (that old chestnut) before an inquiry is conducted by the English media as to why our youngsters aren't _cutting_ it at _grass roots_ level side before the interest all fizzles out again and we're back to square one.

However, if we win tonight then the media will most likely get carried away as WOY'S BOY'S TOY WITH IDEA OF BRAZILIAN JOY (yeah, that type of dogs eggs headline will probably pop up in the scum), bigging up Woy for doing a "great job" by guiding us through the murky Eastern European waters while having also successfully blooded in young'uns such as Andy Davros Townsend.

Fine lines.

The reality is probably somewhere between those two lines of thinking though. The England team isn't terrible and there are some good young players coming through, but not consistently enough and not many seem to have world class potential. Regardless, I really think we should be winning this group with ease in all honesty because it's one of the weakest qualifying groups in the European segment, yet we're the only leading team out of the eight groups (with six sides included) to have less than twenty points. That's what happens when you only know how to set up for away draws when playing half decent teams :woy, which is something that could be a problem for the England team if they have to go through the play offs and end up in a situation we're they're losing on aggregate going into a second leg fixture away from home. So essentially Woy must make sure that his players get the job done tonight against a _generally_ poor Poland side. To miss out on auto qualification while managing an above average team in a mediocre group would be a minor failure, but one that could be rectified. To miss out on qualification altogether would be an abject failure when considering the circumstances.

So if we go through tonight Woy hasn't done a "great job", but he has basically achieved what any average coach in this situation _should_ be able to. Personally I believe that we would have absolutely romped this group with a quality coach who isn't afraid of away games, much like how we did with Capello in the last two tournament qualifying groups. If we have to go through the play offs? Then Woy has achieved the bare minimum, but there can be no more excuses if we are knocked out at that stage, even if we gain a tough draw. Our current group is there for the taking, it always has been, but the England team (players and coaches) didn't have the courage to go out and take it by the scruff of the neck. Failure tonight will raise big questions about the defensive attitude in Kiev, as well as the decisions to sit back in Warsaw and Podgorica after gaining initial early leads.

Time to put those doubts to rest with a convincing win :woy



God™ said:


> I remember reading some excellent posts from (I think) Nige a while ago about the coaching of kids in England and how dysfunctional the whole system is. The major problem that stuck out to me was the emphasis that is put on winning at the expense of development, mainly due to the fact that the easiest way to win at junior levels is to have the fastest, most physically developed kids up front and on the wings to run on to long balls. Just bypass any sort of midfield play because it's easier and the coach will have his personal glory at the end of the day. It's why you have a generation of players like Lennon, Walcott, Walker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, etc coming through instead of technically gifted players like Ozil, Draxler, Isco, Oscar, etc.


That were me that were bor...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18987705-post3633.html

Mind you, that's hardly a revolutionary opinion (the stuff about England, although people liking my posts is an everyday norm too :brodgers) with most England supporters. Hell, I think Nige (seeing as you mentioned him) and quite a few others on here have the same way of thinking. Unfortunately most of the people who have influence don't think alike, although I'd like to think that Dario Gradi knows quite a bit about developing technically gifted English players, so him being on that FA panel is definitely a good thing. Even Mr Eileen Drury has something set up abroad (or did, I don't know about know) to help bring back failed English academy youngsters into the game, with the emphasis on raising their technical levels.

Otherwise we're a bit fucked to say the least. Mind you, in fifty years time we will have finally caught up with this current era's standards while Spain and Brazil are winning games using telepathy and Japanese robot defenders who have been nationalised via living in the aforementioned countries for five years since the age of eighteen. That's just the English way.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

England 1-2 poland lewandowski 1 and jagielka own goal:brodgers


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I bet those Japanese robot defenders won't be able to tackle hard though :brodgers


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wow, lots of talk about the Belgian squad. Nice.

One thing though: Lombaerts > Van Buyten, or if he's good again, Vermaelen > both

Also, De Bruyne should always play, as should Defour.

Courtois

Alderweireld
Kompany
Lombaerts
Vertonghen

Witsel
Defour
Fellaini

De Bruyne
Hazard

Lukaku


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sorry my English buds. but I can't root for you tonight, not when this person roots for Poland


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It looks like Ghana are Ghana go through.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

2007
England lost their last qualifying game against Croatia at home.
Few days later: Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool

2013
England have their last qualifying game at home.
Few days later: Newcastle vs Liverpool

History kinda repeating itself. :banderas

Green Light :banderas :banderas


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Apparently :woy 

:carrick = YES so Frank = NO :arry

And :jones = NO So Smalling = YES


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Line-up for Belgium tonight v Wales: Courtois, Alderweireld, Van Buyten, Vermaelen, Pocognoli, Witsel, Dembélé, Chadli, De Bruyne, Mirallas and Lukaku

:ass


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Line-up for Belgium tonight v Wales: Courtois, Alderweireld, Van Buyten, Vermaelen, Pocognoli, Witsel, Dembélé, Chadli, De Bruyne, Mirallas and Lukaku
> 
> :ass


It's going to be like watching a lion rape a sheep.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat Welsh defense about to be penetrated worse than any poor sheep Woolcock has ever layed (laid?) his eyes on :woolcock

ninja'd unk2

Made a real mess of that


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao Andre is bang on!

It's the same shit over and over again from the media. Hell Collymore will probably go on a rant tonight about "Work effick & Techneek", if we don't win. 

They'll all quickly forget about it once the club footy starts again obv.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Dat Welsh defense about to be penetrated worse than any poor sheep Woolcock has ever layed (laid?) his eyes on :woolcock
> 
> ninja'd u,k2


We'll be the woman and Belgium will be Ched Evans. Too far?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> We'll be the woman and Belgium will be Ched Evans. Too far?


Wales are gonna get REMY'd.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Given Wales have a worse defence than Cliff Richard after 'Wired for Sound', this could be pretty messy. A teenage lad catching a glimpse of Lucy Pinder for the first time messy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I doubt even Michael Le Vell's legal team could save this defense :brodgers




OK that's all I got


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The biggest joke of the evening would be if Wales somehow actually won tonight. But you've got more chance of a munter like Bradley Branning copping off with Stacey Slater than that happening.




Oh.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What a stupid goal Holland scored, Robben


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stacey Slater :yum: :moyes1

Expecting England to get the win tonight. Sturridge or Gerrard with the last minute winner plz.

Ireland will probably end this awful campaign with a mind-numbing 0-0.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I bet those Japanese robot defenders won't be able to tackle hard though :brodgers


Don't need to tackle when you've been programmed with the latest edition of 'Adobe Reader of the game' :heskeymania


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ravel Morrison's second. Oh my days.

He'll be making a case to get in the senior squad by the time the WC comes around. Most talented player England have produced for over a decade.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can chiles go a full broadcast without saying something cringey or just acting like a gimp.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Most talented thug England have produced for over a decade.


:woy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> Can chiles go a full broadcast without saying something cringey or just acting like a gimp.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> Can chiles go a full broadcast without saying something cringey or just acting like a gimp.


That's about as likely as a plumber who'll do a first rate job at an affordable price. You've got no chance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Andy GOAT Reid back in the Ireland team for the first time in years. :mark:

LOLTrap.

Ireland 3-0.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So WOOLCOCK is actually Welsh? I thought he was just an Englishman living in Wales.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking I might write to Points of View tonight asking why Sky Sports 3 will be screening rape before the watershed.



Joel said:


> So WOOLCOCK is actually Welsh? I thought he was just an Englishman living in Wales.


The CGS virus is spreading rapidly it would seem. arf :~


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> That's about as likely as a plumber who'll do a first rate job at an affordable price. You've got no chance.


What about if the plumber was polish? :terry


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Feels good that Sweden is already in the playoffs going into the Germany game. And with Germany having nothing to play for, then maybe we can avoid being totally raped.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> What about if the plumber was polish? :terry


I only hire people born within 10 miles of my house. #Geographymatters #Localsnotbandwagonners


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dem disgusting England jackets :moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

18,000 Poles are going to absolutely dick England's support tonight.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

They already are.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Big game tonight for England.

I predict we play absolute shit regardless of the result.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Crusade said:


> I predict we play absolute shit regardless of the result.


Is that you, Inspector Clouseau?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

KAZAKHSTAN WITH ONE OF THE GOALS OF THE SEASON SO FAR.

Cunts.

KEANO with the equalizer. The GOAT from these islands.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BRAVE Welbeck


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Very open game so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lloris just made a great save on a Finish play through on goal.

That quality bastard.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

San Marino might as well ditch football now and just set about becoming world beaters at bowls or something. C'mon lads, you make WALES look worlds apart.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> San Marino might as well ditch football now and just set about becoming world beaters at bowls or something. C'mon lads, you make WALES look worlds apart.


How many years do you have to be a citizen before you can play for them? i may move and become an international footballer :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the Welsh level of standard is the equivalent of that Father Ted episode with indoor five a side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Andy the plastic paddy at it again shouting go on.

Does sturridge know how to pass?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> Does sturridge know how to pass?


Only to good players. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AustinDwayne said:


> Only to good players. :suarez1


But not great players like welbeck :gabby


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, Sweden is not embarassing themselves tonight. Up 2-0 against Germany!

Have now scored six straight goals against Germany ( counting 4-0 to 4-4 in Berlin )

EDIT: And then Germany does 2-1, well 45 minutes left and the fun is over! Dont choke now!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

How England have not scored yet I have idea.

Welbeck missed an absolute sitter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbecks great grandad must be polish.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> But not great players like welbeck :gabby


You could not have timed this post any better.

I love the lad, but that was a comical miss.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Welbeck was fouled as he hit it. :chiles


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You could not have timed this post any better.
> 
> I love the lad, but that was a comical miss.



I'm that good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Welbeck as potent tonight as a man who forgot his Viagra.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shouldn't you be in bed hams?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Delicious from Rooney and Gerrard there. :moyes1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

England look like they have a goal in them.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Welbeck is playing horribly.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

TNA_WWE said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed hams?


Staying up as it's a special occasion.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

szczesny (had to Google that stupid name) is playing:mark: i didn't even notice that over confident bitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Staying up as it's a special occasion.


:kolo1

Welbeck is not playing horribly, the ball is racist.


----------



## wwetna789 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bosnia is first time on WC




:dance:dance:dance:dance:mark::mark::mark::cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

These Daniels are taking the piss now. They gotta go.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Danny boys aka the bambi twins.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :rooney


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SUCK ON MY GOAL.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

fucking Rooney even his eyebrows are ugly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rayne Wooney.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fucking settle down Clive


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Great cross from Baines and have to say England have played really well.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Tbh we definitely deserved that goal. Our wingers have been playing really well this half especially. ROOOOOOOOONEY.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wish ITV celebrated in a fitting manner:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Wish ITV celebrated in a fitting manner:


ES IS PAUL SCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLES

Such a beautiful singer.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Fucking settle down Clive


:lmao

My dad was going mad at him. He is an utter twat though. But then again most of commentators are in these sorts of situations.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

'Nore mail biting in the second half'









Chiles chews his post not his nails.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> How many years do you have to be a citizen before you can play for them? i may move and become an international footballer :torres


Apparently there is a facebook page for that - Moving To San Marino to become an international fooballer

Lovely to see Townsend running...and running


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> These Daniels are taking the piss now. They gotta go.


Gotta agree.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

I am hoping Roy has taken Welbeck off he is making me want to throw my tv out the window :cussin:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Another chance created by Rooney which is completely WASTED by Welbeck fpalm.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If england win, rooney is gonna have one hell of a granny orgy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

STURRIBECK are WOATing so hard today.



TNA_WWE said:


> If england win, rooney is gonna have one hell of a granny orgy.


"ehhmmmm, Coleen, ring ya mam like, you know I've always had a lot of time for her, you can join in if ya like" :rooney


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lol almost an own goal there.

Our strikers except Rooney are playing awful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good link up play just poor finishing.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

How can Roy not see how shit Welbeck is playing he needs to come off


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Welbeck is injured? :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> If england win, rooney is gonna have one hell of a granny orgy.


And despite how loose said Grannies are, Welbeck would still fail to slot it in based on tonight's evidence.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> And despite how loose said Grannies are, Welbeck would still fail to slot it in based on tonight's evidence.


And Sturridge would want to finger her about 50 times and still not be able to slip the inches in when push came to shove.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pitch invader :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

How many times is Lew going to fuck up when through on goal? :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> How many times is Lew going to fuck up when through on goal? :brodgers


ssshh he's not welbeck, nobody has noticed.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

He is trying to emulate Danny Welbeck


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hamada said:


> And Sturridge would want to finger her about 50 times and still not be able to slip the inches in when push came to shove.


And Wales would offer much promise, but shoot ourselves in the foot by blowing our load early and ultimately producing a pitiful performance.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Poland are dominating a bit at the moment.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lampard is coming on. That's it, England are fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:woy


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

Fat Franks gonna score


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hodgson hoping England don't sit back.....when we are absolutely known for sitting back in the last 15 minutes .


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Woy sticking with that 4-2-4 :woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lampard has explosive pace.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

szczesny is in awesome form this season


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Great defending again from WELBECK :gabby


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

We're ripping Croatia a new one tonight, why the fuck can't we play like this when it actually matters.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

yes Wilsheres coming on


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Here comes COKESHERE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilshere celebration party would be intresting, coke and beating up women.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

Really annoying when England players try these flicks they are too shit to try that crap


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilshere is buzzing, he's on a real high.....

:kolo1


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

HareKrishna said:


> szczesny is in awesome form this season


He gotta be the best goalkeeper in the world













































@ the moment






















:brodgers


































egame:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

1-0 To england well i don't think anyone predicted this :woy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:gerrard


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

we need a real solid player to hold their nerve for the final 5 minutes.....

So Hodgson puts on Milner :lmao.

Good god fpalm.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

YES GERRO


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

YESSS game over were of to Brazil :dance


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

GERRARD!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> YES GERRO


Gerro :lmao


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

WE'RE IN. THAT night in Brent.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gerrard


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Yay


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOAT :stevie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Going to brazil thanks to :gnev


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Red tops gonna explode in national fervour tomorrow.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WOOOO WE TAKIN GOLD BABY #MEDOSMAGICALTOUROFBRAZILWAGON2014


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Benzema completes le rape train de Francais tonight. 3-0. Sadly for Alex, Giroud didn't score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Benzema completes le rape train de Francais tonight. 3-0. Sadly for Alex, Giroud didn't score.


He'll score in the showers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron

Ramsey.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Aaron
> 
> Ramsey.


He's gonna be bummed by ramsey?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> He'll score in the showers.


I see what you did there.


:hendo :kolo1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Croatia, Portugal, Greece, Sweden (seeds); 

France, Ukraine, Romania, Iceland (non-seeds)


Hoping for 

Greece v Iceland :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Portugal vs France
Sweden vs Ukraine
Croatia vs Romania


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck that, I want France to face Greece :side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good result for Scotland tonight, and a good performance as well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aaran Ramsey must die.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Aaran Ramsey must die.*


AARAN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dat Schurrle though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Aaran Ramsey must die.*


Stop drinking the CGS kool aid for feck sake.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol dat spelling.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CGS, LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs is so happy England have qualified he's CGS'ing all over this thread.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It really says something when Rush, whose eyesight is marginally superior to that of David Blunkett is one of the more reliable folk in this thread for spelling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs :lmao fucking gold. I love you man :hayden3


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ozil injured against Sweden tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Ozil injured against Sweden tonight.


:brodgers


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

But who was Aaran?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


>


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Ozil injured against Sweden tonight.


Their only hope now is Aaran :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hamada said:


> Fuck that, I want France to face Greece :side:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright, koff with your merde :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How did ireland and scotland do in these qualifiers? :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nov 2nd- Arsenal vs Liverpool :side:



ArnoldTricky said:


> Ozil injured against Sweden tonight.


How badly? :kobe5



TNA_WWE said:


> How did ireland and scotland do in these qualifiers? :terry


KOFF :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


>












Ozil out till Nov 3rd plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bruised knee. 

He'll be aight. Not sure why he had to play, though. Germany were through anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs & CGS are like WF's Bill & Ben.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Seabs & CGS are like WF's Bill & Ben.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


>


Modric?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hamada said:


>


Looks like a cross between Flair & Emmanuelle Petit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If only Strachan was in charge at the start of the qualifying. Scotland would be in the play-offs 

Fantastic result tonight. Bring on the Euro's!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's amazing to see how dominant England can be against average sides when they're allowed to attack aggressively rather than defending deep and stoically. Fingers crossed that the penny has dropped with Woy and that the performances in the last two games weren't _just_ down to the desperation caused by needing six points to guarantee automatic qualification.

I'm not going to pretend that was a brilliant footballing performance by England because it wasn't, a lot of the passing and first touches were looser than Mozza's ma's you know what, Gerrard being a particularly regular culprit especially when sat deep with pressure from Poland players. However, and this is the big however, the attitude and tactics were absolutely spot on for the occasion. We absolutely had to go all out for the win against a side that had nothing to lose and would have more than likely been encouraged to attack against a deep lying and conservative England team, certainly on this night where Wembley seemed more like the Kazimierz Górski National Stadium in Warsaw. In the end we seemed to have three strikers and two wingers (glorified full back Baines being one) constantly pinned in and around the Polish penalty area, relentlessly looking for a way through on goal. 

As for the attitude, that can best be summed up Rooney's leader style performance and desire that was signified by his fist pumping delight. His link up play, first touch and general movement/work rate (the latter being a given) were all spot on. Baines, what more can be said? Exceptional attacking left back who leaves you disappointed when he _doesn't_ produce at least one goal or assist. That's definitely a good sign. In games where we're playing poor to above average sides it's nice to have a full back who can cause the opposition to worry, rather than sending out a good defender who's meant to worry about the opposition (save that and Ashley Cole for the top, top sides). I'm not going to get carried away with Townsend who, despite working like a freight train and managing to produce three or four moments of quality, needs to add a lot more to his game, such as knowing when to put his head up and look for a better option when marked by two players. The potential is definitely there though. Behind the attacking wealth of options, I felt that Carrick was a significant part of why we could afford to press so high up the pitch. His positioning and metronome passing style offered the precision that was needed in order to rapidly win loose second balls and restock the firing line. Without that type of forward thinking and vision I believe that Poland would have been allowed back into the game with greater ease due to what would have been an imbalanced and open midfield ***whispers, especially if Gerrard and Lampard _started together_*** 

Otherwise I thought that we were very average in spite of great commitment and _generally_ good tactical awareness. The two Donnys (Dennys? Dunnys? Whatever) should have both been far more clinical with the chances afforded. Gerrard, as previously mentioned, still gives off the impression that he's grossly overrated in a technical sense. The two center backs were okay but seemed to have trouble with adjusting to the high line against a team with a genuine quality striker. Smalling just did a job without ever really being demanded to offer a great deal by his own team or the opposition. It's difficult to criticise him much though, although he did seem way out of position (I think it was him) for the one chance that Lewa put wide that should have been buried. Thankfully there was appropriate back up available when Smalling and company did slip up. Joe Hart managed a very professional performance after being routinely lambasted (rightfully so, :side for many recent terrible performances. He didn't have a lot to do, but what he did do was important, which is the sign of a top keeper. What stood out was his ability to act sharp by intercepting balls into his box while also managing a huge block from Lewandowski. Nobodly from this group really shone, but they all managed to perform their jobs with the minimum of fuss, which is the least that can be asked of them.

None of this signifies that England are a great teams, none of this infers that England can cause any severe damage in the serious stages at the World Cup either, or even get there for that matter. What this does suggest, however, is that England have a lot more potential than Roy Hodgson has previously allowed them to fulfill, that England are capable of playing aggressive attacking football against less than great sides. It would be naive to expect England to become a footballing tour de force based on the past two showings, but it certainly wouldn't be over expectant to desire an England side who can once again become flat track bullies, flat track bullies that can beat the World Cup also rans with a certain level of excitement and positivity.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamada said:


>


Meanwhile her son:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BETTER THAN BALE.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

South american qualification has finished, Argentina, Colombia, Chile & Ecuador all qualify with Brazil, Uruguay to play Jordan in a play-off.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

@Andre, not much from England's performance should have a radiant glow of good times ahead. 

If I was English, I'd desperately pray that Hodgson won't use Gerrard and Lampard, either or both, in a two man midfield. Going to cause massive problems, even with Carrick. Go something like Barry - Carrick with either Gerrard/Lampard in front. Allow them to stay up the field and get Rooney on the trackbacks to cover for them. Get them to spread the play out wide for fast counters, from there they could hang outside the box and continue to spread the play around.

England won't do much though if they are used as one of the players in a two man midfield.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucas Neill, after Bozza bozza) finally pointed out how shit he is, blamed the young players for our failures before the Canada game. The same young players that have barely had a chance while he's been shithouse for years. He got booed, and rightfully so. Fuck him.

At least we finally won a game, even if it was against the might of Canada. 3-0. :bozza


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dat horrible jimmy milner, comes on, assists, posts on twitter.

once micah gets properly fit, england might actually get a real right back too. how fortunate for them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Micah is too busy talking about Stevie G. He wants to join his mate Danny. :brodgers


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

almost had a heart attack after the Mexico/Costa Rica & US/Panama. how fucking awful Mexico played !!

by the way...THANKS USA! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

hardcore_rko said:


> almost had a heart attack after the Mexico/Costa Rica & US/Panama. how fucking awful Mexico played !!
> 
> by the way...THANKS USA! I LOVE YOU!


Omfg you and me both! It was intense. If we don't beat New Zealand.. fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

UNLIMITED POTENTIAL


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty much what Andre said.

In hindsight, this was probably the ideal way for England to qualify. Seems to be a whole lot of optimism (which will snowball to expectancy around June and ultimately result in disappointment in July) surrounding the team right now. Rather than strolling through qualifying to jibes of it all falling apart once a half-decent side comes along in the actual tournament, Poland and Montenegro were built up as huge obstacles and England got the job done with aplomb. Clive's reaction to Gerrard's goal said it all.

Roy deserves credit, too. Brought in as a safe pair of hands to see the old guard through their final tournaments, he has lost just once competitively as manager (penalties at that) and led England to victories against both Spain and Brazil.

:woy



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm not going to get carried away with Townsend who, despite working like a freight train and managing to produce three or four moments of quality, needs to add a lot more to his game, such as knowing when to put his head up and look for a better option when marked by two players.


I hope that he can improve this side of his game and not just become another Walcott/ Lennon/ SWP.

In the last 15 minutes alone he lost possession three times after trying to knock it past a defender and outpace them. Milner starting on the right seems like the way to go unless Townsend/ somebody else can mature rapidly in the next 8 months.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Come on Iceland :faint:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-0 :bozza



WOOLCOCK said:


> It really says something when Rush, whose eyesight is marginally superior to that of David Blunkett is one of the more reliable folk in this thread for spelling.


uwotm8


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think there's much to suggest we'll do well at the World Cup from that performance. We usually do well at Wembley vs lesser teams. That's not new. The way we played was better than it has been recently but going from average to above average isn't a sign we'll do well against teams that have actually qualified for the World Cup. We aren't playing a single game at Wembley during the World Cup so our home form means nothing really. We're still very average outside of our home environment and I don't see that changing come the summer. There's really very little to suggest we'll do well at the World Cup. Struggling vs Montenegro and Poland away from home isn't encouraging and the World Cup will be full of games away from home against much stronger opposition. If we were smart we'd use it as an experience platform for those players who will be playing in 2016 and 2018 but we'll play like we always do and waste the chance of gaining ANYTHING from another major tournament.

Also, why can't Smalling ever play like that at RB for Utd?*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll be playing a stronger team at Wembley soon if the rumours are correct. :bozza


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Are we playing Australia? Heard about Germany but nothing else. That should be fun. We're amazing in friendlies though. We beat everyone in friendlies.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what's being written down here. Keep in mind that David Carney has played the past two games, so we're not exactly stellar.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Roy's said he's playing the younger squad players in these friendlies now so I might be more motivated to actually watch them. No offence to Australia but they aren't really the level we should be testing ourselves against either. Also, not sure why we aren't playing teams in South America rather than at Wembley.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Moyes has even destroyed Hernandez


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> @Andre, not much from England's performance should have a radiant glow of good times ahead.


I'm not suggesting that there will be "a radiant glow of good times ahead". To be fair, I even suggested that it's doubtful that England well even make the last sixteen at the World Cup. What I do believe is that when playing mediocre sides the England team should be allowed to fulfill its potential, albeit limited, by Hodgson. When England have a crap group (I mean in the good sense from England's perspective) then they should stop fearing the teams within it and just go for the taking, because they're good enough to do that at least, just look at our qualifying records under Capello as proof. The approach to the two Ukraine games, as well as the Poland and Montenegro away games, pissed me off, even more so now that we have seen what can happen when Hodgson stops being a "a worrier" and feels brave enough to take the shackles off the England side when they face more than beatable teams.

I have zero expectations for the World Cup, unless England manage to end up with one really shit team in their group, then they should at least display last night's attitude against them. That's not really much to ask, is it? It's certainly not an overreaction to what was a decent couple of performances, either. Outside of that the only thing I expect from an England side in this modern era is to qualify for major tournaments consistently while also displaying a positive attitude against dross sides. I'm not demanding intricate passing football, I'm not baulking at the notion that we can't and won't play with great flair and vision, I don't even care if we fail on the big stage either. However, I'm certainly not content with Hodgson's (hopefully) past mentality of England needing to fear lesser opposition, that is/was (again, desperately hopeful of the latter) only going to send us backwards.



Desecrated said:


> If I was English, I'd desperately pray that Hodgson won't use Gerrard and Lampard, either or both, in a two man midfield. Going to cause massive problems, even with Carrick. Go something like Barry - Carrick with either Gerrard/Lampard in front. Allow them to stay up the field and get Rooney on the trackbacks to cover for them. Get them to spread the play out wide for fast counters, from there they could hang outside the box and continue to spread the play around.
> 
> England won't do much though if they are used as one of the players in a two man midfield.


Well obviously when England play better sides they will have to play some tactical combination of a three in midfield, that's a no brainer. You don't really need to pack the midfield when you play mediocre sides whose lack of presence and ability should put the precedent on you to commit more players into the opposition area. Last night's tactics/formation would definitely be impotent against the likes of Spain, Brazil, Holland and Argentina, even against teams such as France, Portugal and Italy. The stuff about Lampard and Gerrard is hardly a revolutionary thought either, but unfortunately that worry continually crops up despite years of evidence that the partnership doesn't work. I generally agree with your selections for the midfield births (long way to go yet mind. Form, youth emergence and injuries, etc), Carrick and Barry both keep the ball well enough, although I'd worry about how they would fair against athletic teams with good countering abilities, I could imagine them being annihilated in that scenario.



IncapableNinja said:


> Pretty much what Andre said.
> 
> In hindsight, this was probably the ideal way for England to qualify. Seems to be a whole lot of optimism (which will snowball to expectancy around June and ultimately result in disappointment in July) surrounding the team right now. Rather than strolling through qualifying to jibes of it all falling apart once a half-decent side comes along in the actual tournament, Poland and Montenegro were built up as huge obstacles and England got the job done with aplomb. Clive's reaction to Gerrard's goal said it all.
> 
> ...


I think he's done okay, as in he's fulfilled what you would expect from him in the scenarios given to him. On paper his record looks decent, reaching a Euro's quarter final before winning this world cup qualifying group, but really the latter should have been a breeze while the former was founded on a great deal of luck. England managed to draw a Euro's group which lacked a stand out team (France have been trash for a while now) before gaining a great amount of luck during a woeful performance against a dismal Ukraine side. It's really, really hard to criticise Woy's record, but I don't think that his job has been that tough so far, a job that has so far afforded him the room to make quite a lot of errors. I would just be concerned if we were to draw a Euro 2016 qualifying group that's as tough as our 2008 qualifying group was.



IncapableNinja said:


> I hope that he can improve this side of his game and not just become another Walcott/ Lennon/ SWP.
> 
> In the last 15 minutes alone he lost possession three times after trying to knock it past a defender and outpace them. Milner starting on the right seems like the way to go unless Townsend/ somebody else can mature rapidly in the next 8 months.


This is exactly what he reminds me of, a young Walcott/Lennon. That isn't the worst thing in the world, but England will need more than that if they're going to progress in the future. I think Townsend is just fine for occasions where we're playing below par sides whose compact defending needs to be unlocked with a bit of skill, but I'm not so sure that he will be able to perform as well against the better sides when he won't see the ball for many 10 minute periods.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Roy's said he's playing the younger squad players in these friendlies now so I might be more motivated to actually watch them. No offence to Australia but they aren't really the level we should be testing ourselves against either. Also, not sure why we aren't playing teams in South America rather than at Wembley.*


no offence to england but they aren't really the level we should be testing ourselves against either

canada come on down.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Would be interesting if there was a world cup group involving England, Australia and the Yanks. The banter on here would be good, anyway. Is it even possible based on potential seedings? If so, make it happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Possibly. England will be in pot 2, US 3, and Australia in 4. 

The seeding is completely fucked BTW. How the Swiss are above Netherlands and Italy I don't understand. 

With Italy and Netherlands in pot two, we might see two groups of death. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

USA stepped over the line last night. There was no need to break the hearts of a whole nation. I hope USA get the group of DEATH.










Yes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Possibly. England will be in pot 2, US 3, and Australia in 4.
> 
> The seeding is completely fucked BTW. *How the Swiss are above Netherlands and Italy I don't understand.*
> 
> ...


because fuck you. comprende amigo?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

haribo said:


> Moyes has even destroyed Hernandez


did he miss open goal with his left......and his right?????


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Would be interesting if there was a world cup group involving England, Australia and the Yanks. The banter on here would be good, anyway. Is it even possible based on potential seedings? If so, make it happen.


No no to the yanks, like the last world cup we'll have a bunch of muppet americans who know fuck all turn up and embarrass themselves, so on second thought yes i hope we get them.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> No no to the yanks, like the last world cup we'll have a bunch of muppet americans who know fuck all turn up and embarrass themselves, so on second thought yes i hope we get them.


Not a very nice thing to say about Mikey

:banderas


Btw I'm pretty disappointed that after all that BANTER last night Belgium didn't annihilate the Welsh and only managed a draw. Poor show.

Double btw since I'm here Donny Wolbock was absolute WOAT last night in front of goal. Sturridge wasn't much better. Hopefully he carries that form into the game on satruday.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id like to nominate green light's new name as the greatest abortion since manchester united's 2011-2012 champions league campaign


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Blame Seabs, I requested "Heather Trott's Fitness Instructor" but he changed it to this for some reason. I don't even know what it means.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SATRUDAY, CGS's favourite day of the week :brodgers

Donny and Dunny were like a pair of anorexics at a buffet last night, so many chances on a plate but they couldn't manage to take one between them. You expect it from Welbeck, but Sturridge has shown far more composure in front of goal for Liverpool within the past ten months. That 2-0 definitely flattered the Poles, although Chesney Hawkes made a couple of great saves along with a few for the cameras.

As far as names go, it could have been worse, Donnacha is available :hayden3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

guys pls check out the fifa world cup thread in anything for some major :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Synaesthesia said:


> Btw I'm pretty disappointed that after all that BANTER last night Belgium didn't annihilate the Welsh and only managed a draw. Poor show.
> 
> Double btw since I'm here Donny Wolbock was absolute WOAT last night in front of goal. Sturridge wasn't much better. Hopefully he carries that form into the game on satruday.


I know right? Wales actually produced something that wasn't pitiful and shambolic for a change.

Welbeck had the potency of a bloke who'd forgotten his Viagra last night. I love the lad to bits but he didn't help himself when it comes to questions about his finishing.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> As far as names go, it could have been worse, Donnacha is available :hayden3


Someone needs to change their name to DwayneAustin so he's stuck for another three months.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

> A grandfather is to net £125,000 after he placed a £50 bet on his grandson playing football for Wales - when he was 18 months old.
> 
> Sixteen-year-old Harry Wilson made his international debut on Tuesday as a substitute against Belgium, becoming Wales' youngest ever senior player.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24555555 

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> As far as names go, it could have been worse, Donnacha is available :hayden3


:kobe5



WOOLCOCK said:


> Someone needs to change their name to DwayneAustin so he's stuck for another three months.


:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tobit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24555555
> 
> I just don't know anymore.


Wrexham eh? He'll have lads trying to break into his house via his chimney once word circles of his nice little earner.



DwayneAustin said:


> :banderas


Ah horseshit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE MIGHTY DA RETURNS



Tobit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24555555
> 
> I just don't know anymore.


Heard about someone doing this a few years back as well. Don't think it was the same story but yeah. It's a crazy thing to bet on but I guess no one actual expects to get a payout when they do it, just doing it for a bit of fun. Good on him though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> THE MIGHTY DA RETURNS
> 
> 
> 
> *Heard about someone doing this a few years back as well.* Don't think it was the same story but yeah. It's a crazy thing to bet on but I guess no one actual expects to get a payout when they do it, just doing it for a bit of fun. Good on him though.


I think it was a member of Chris Kirkland's family who did something similar a few years back


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Tunnicliffes dad is another for united and not england obviously.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

You remember when we were told as kids that cheats never prosper?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hand on his shoulder. :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Despite not being fit to play for Everton, Darron Gibson plays in some pointless game for the R.O.I and now requires surgery on his knee.

Sick of International football. It's shit. Just bin the entire thing off ffs. 

Club over country and all that lingo. 

KOFF!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Mozza, anything recent on George Green? Heard many good things about him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

George Green is famous throughout Evertonians for 2 reasons:

This back heel goal for one of our youth sides






And rapping about 'Boats & Hoes'.






He's scoring an impressive amount for our youngsters and he generally plays behind the striker so he's doing okay. Think he's a good 2-3 years away from getting near the first team through. I believe he's just turned 16, maybe pushing 17 and is getting good game time for our under 21's. 

So, we'll see! We have a few decent players coming through. John Lundstrum is the lad I expect to make the step up to the big boys next from our kids. 19 year old CM, box to box and likes to get stuck in.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It was an important match for future qualifying group seedings, Mozza. Vital game. :blatter


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*gotta have my boats n hoes boats n hoes

you'll be amazed when i cum in your hair.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Any large dwarves looking for a kickin?*


Apparently DA is a dwarf if his new name is anything to go by.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *gotta have my boats n hoes boats n hoes
> 
> you'll be amazed when i cum in your hair.*


:lmao

Nachos, lemon heads, my dad's boat, you wont go down 'cause my dick can float!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ireland >>>>>>>>>> Everton


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Heard mr Hodgson said a racist joke to townsend:terry


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Possibly. England will be in pot 2, US 3, and Australia in 4.
> 
> The seeding is completely fucked BTW. How the Swiss are above Netherlands and Italy I don't understand.
> 
> ...


What's worse than Switzerland being above Holland in the FIFA ranking is Belgium being above both of them. What the fuck is the ranking actually based on? It damn sure isn't based on the last two tournaments which I thought it was. Holland reached the fucking World Cup FINAL in 2010, and qualified for Euro 2012. Belgium haven't qualified for anything since 2002. Sure they have a really good squad at the moment but that's not how the ranking works. I know it's also based on qualifying matches and friendlies but Holland drew one match and WON all of their other matches, they were one of the first teams to qualify for the WC. It's beyond ridiculous, and yes as usual Holland will be in the group of death. Ah well.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Smh at this "monkey" stuff making the news when we've just qualified for the World Cup and so the self-sabotage begins.........again.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Rumour has it it was Lampard who leaked it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that mexican commentators rant after the USA equalizied was awesome. Especially after I read the translation of what they were saying. Great stuff.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Another Chelsea player trying to sabotage another England WC campaign. :terry


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

PC police out in force again. People are just begging to be offended these days. Townsend couldn't give a fuck and people who weren't there are getting all high & mighty about it. Whoever heard it and leaked it obviously was there to get the context but others who weren't need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> What's worse than Switzerland being above Holland in the FIFA ranking is Belgium being above both of them. What the fuck is the ranking actually based on? It damn sure isn't based on the last two tournaments which I thought it was. Holland reached the fucking World Cup FINAL in 2010, and qualified for Euro 2012. Belgium haven't qualified for anything since 2002. Sure they have a really good squad at the moment but that's not how the ranking works. I know it's also based on qualifying matches and friendlies but Holland drew one match and WON all of their other matches, they were one of the first teams to qualify for the WC. It's beyond ridiculous, and yes as usual Holland will be in the group of death. Ah well.


I think the 4-2 beating we gave the Dutch sealed their fate :kompany


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> I think the 4-2 beating we gave the Dutch sealed their fate :kompany


That one match definitely changed the entire ranking  I love how Belgians keep bringing that match up even though Holland was 2-1 up and the only reason they lost is because of the GK making mistakes and shitty Heitinga who hasn't played since.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> That one match definitely changed the entire ranking  I love how Belgians keep bringing that match up even though Holland was 2-1 up and the only reason they lost is because of the GK making mistakes and shitty Heitinga who hasn't played since.


The beginning of the end of Dutch supremacy. The significance knows no limits!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fuck Heitinga.

Can't wait for the useless tit to be sold.

Only good thing he ever did for us is when he shoulder barged Ashley Cole and Cole then missed his penalty.

Just a false hardman who went on a run of costing us a goal per game for 4/5 games and ruined by Benteke in the 3-3 at Goodison.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not like he said disabled people are being punished for past sins.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> What's worse than Switzerland being above Holland in the FIFA ranking is Belgium being above both of them. What the fuck is the ranking actually based on? It damn sure isn't based on the last two tournaments which I thought it was. Holland reached the fucking World Cup FINAL in 2010, and qualified for Euro 2012. Belgium haven't qualified for anything since 2002. Sure they have a really good squad at the moment but that's not how the ranking works. I know it's also based on qualifying matches and friendlies but Holland drew one match and WON all of their other matches, they were one of the first teams to qualify for the WC. It's beyond ridiculous, and yes as usual Holland will be in the group of death. Ah well.


The ranking are mostly based on the present year. The great 2010 is only worth 20%, 2011 30%, 2012 50% and 2013 100%. 
Losing 3 times in the euros gives you 0 points (which they clearly deserved).
Beating bad opponents doesnt net you big points either.
Remeber, Belgium was pot 3 in the Qualying seeding process and Holland in pot 1. Naturally Belgium defeated "stronger" teams, so more points for them.

Just pray that Jordan wins against Uruguay and the Netherlands are in Pot 1.

Seeing Swiss that high seems strage tbh.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

That still doesn't make sense to me. Qualifying in general should give you points. We did in 2010 and 2012 easily and Belgium didn't. Doesn't matter how you put it, it's retarded.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

McFly said:


> Fuck Heitinga.
> 
> Can't wait for the useless tit to be sold.
> 
> ...


As a Dutch fan, I can't help but agree with this post. 

I just want to know how he managed to win "Everton's Player of the Year" in 2012 then do such a horrible job at the Euro's a few weeks later :moyes2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Really hope France don't meet up with Portugal in the play-offs as I would hate to either Ribery or Ronaldo (both in the form of their careers) miss out on going to a World Cup. It would be a poorer event without their presence.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Really hope France don't meet up with Portugal in the play-offs as I would hate to either Ribery or Ronaldo (both in the form of their careers) miss out on going to a World Cup. It would be a poorer event without their presence.


Same.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No french at the world cup would be fine :bigron


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo was in the form of his career a year and a half ago.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> No french at the world cup would be fine :bigron


:kolo2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Portugal-Sweden

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Portugal - Sweden. Either Ibrahimovic or Ronaldo won't be at the World Cup but Mohammad Reza Khalatbari will be.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So,

Portugal - Sweden
Ukraine - France
Greece - Romania
Iceland - Croatia

I'll take it tbh. 

WOAT Greece/Romania fixture though :moyes1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I Curry I said:


> Portugal - Sweden. Either Ibrahimovic or Ronaldo won't be at the World Cup but Mohammad Reza Khalatbari will be.


That's why it's called the World Cup. Would you prefer Europe to have 20 spots, and only one from Asia/Africa etc.?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Come on Greece. One of the "easier" draws. Hopeful they advance. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

greece vs romania will be the dullest match ever played


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll be rooting for Greece in the hopes we see a return of Greek_Kane_fan.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kiz said:


> greece vs romania will be the dullest match ever played


I'm from Romania and I just can't disagree with you. Our football is plain boring and from what I have seen Greece is just the same


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> That's why it's called the World Cup. Would you prefer Europe to have 20 spots, and only one from Asia/Africa etc.?


No. But I would rather see both Portugal and Sweden there as opposed to Greece/Romania/Iceland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldo not going to the World Cup :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah Greece vs Romania will be brutal to watch. 

Even as a Greek I may be bored and disinterested ... 

Sweden vs Portugal should make up for it. France vs Ukraine as well. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what the fuck, we may actually advance to the WC


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Kiz said:


> greece vs romania will be the dullest match ever played


Totally screams 1:0 and 0:0.


Rooting for Croatia and Iceland looks like a dream pick, but they awful at the moment and im just waiting to see how they will f**k it up this time.
Are they even playing in Iceland during November?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

#dealwithit said:


> That's why it's called the World Cup. Would you prefer Europe to have 20 spots, and only one from Asia/Africa etc.?


No, I just think it's a shame that one of the best and most watchable players in the world will miss out on the World Cup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is all Portugal's fault for being WOAT and drawing with Israel at home.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, it's Zlatan's last World Cup and Ronaldo's last at his peak (in principle). It would be terrible for either to miss out.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> what the fuck, we may actually advance to the WC


* inb4 Greece have the "Incredible World Cup story" and advance further than England. :brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Greece are always lucky with draws, it's insane. It should have been Iceland/Romania or Iceland/Greece dammit :genius Now Iceland are pretty much fucked. Sweden - Portugal is awesome though, I was hoping for a "big" match. Sweden are by no means screwed in this situation 'cause Portugal is always shit during qualification. Ukraine/France sounds good but it's not, France will win both matches. They are second placed because they were in a group with Spain.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> Greece are always lucky with draws, it's insane.


You're not understanding that Greece could have a more incredible story than Dwight Gayle :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hamada said:


> You're not understanding that Greece could have a more incredible story than Dwight Gayle :brodgers


YES, its been too long since our only major success at 2004. Will settle for top 3 this time though :banderas


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

^^No chance guys, romania will whip the floor with thou


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Greece are such spawny little bastards. They qualified second in what was possibly the worst group in the UEFA section of qualifying, all the while playing the most turgid negative football against some proper shite hawk teams (you know it's bad when an England fan says that :woy), yet they still somehow managed to luck out with a plum tie. I will be fully rooting for Romania who at least provided some entertainment during their last foray at a major tournament. I know it was five years ago and not that relevant, but at least I can give them a chance based on that. Greece on the other hand were fucking awful at the last two tournaments they played and as someone who has made a tradition out of trying to watch every euros/wc match I just can't tolerate that once again.

Just watch now as Greece go and win, just to fucking spite me.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Greece are such spawny little bastards. They qualified second in what was possibly the worst group in the UEFA section of qualifying, all the while playing the most turgid negative football against some proper shite hawk teams (you know it's bad when an England fan says that :woy), yet they still somehow managed to luck out with a plum tie. *I will be fully rooting for Romania who at least provided some entertainment during their last foray at a major tournament.* I know it was five years ago and not that relevant, but at least I can give them a chance based on that. Greece on the other hand were fucking awful at the last two tournaments they played and as someone who has made a tradition out of trying to watch every euros/wc match I just can't tolerate that once again.
> 
> Just watch now as Greece go and win, just to fucking spite me.


How was Greece advancing from the group stages of Euro 2012 over Russia with a worse goal difference and same points not entertaining


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Greece are such spawny little bastards. They qualified second in what was possibly the worst group in the UEFA section of qualifying, all the while playing the most turgid negative football against some proper shite hawk teams (you know it's bad when an England fan says that :woy), yet they still somehow managed to luck out with a plum tie. I will be fully rooting for Romania who at least provided some entertainment during their last foray at a major tournament. I know it was five years ago and not that relevant, but at least I can give them a chance based on that. Greece on the other hand were fucking awful at the last two tournaments they played and as someone who has made a tradition out of trying to watch every euros/wc match I just can't tolerate that once again.
> 
> Just watch now as Greece go and win, just to fucking spite me.


Chill out Andre, and let HeartBreak&Triumph break out the HAUTE CUISINE.










:brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't even get me started on that shit  I didn't even know that UEFA had changed the goal difference rule for the Euros until the day of the Greece/Russia match. Before hand I was relieved that Greece were out...then I found out and fuck was I furious with that utterly nonsensical bullshit. If you're going to make the format like that then why bother with the pointless group stage grandiosity's? Just make it a straight knock out tournament. At least Greece were kind enough to let Germany annihilate them in the quarter final, that was quite entertaining...

I also forgot that it was _actually_ _the last three_ tournaments that Greece were so painful to watch that I felt an incessant desire to gouge my eyes out, not just at the 2010 World Cup and the 2012 Euros. That defence of the Euro 2004 crown in 2008 was an utter shambles.

Must say that I'm not anti-Greek before anyone says anything, I just don't like the way that your international side has approached the last few tournaments. Although I must say that I was rooting for your lot back in the 2004 final, fairy tale story and all that, regardless of the stoic and pragmatic approach towards the final









Tbf Donner meat >>>>>>


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

better than pizza. not even kidding


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Tbf Donner meat >>>>>>


let's ride the super happy GOAT Greek cuisine train.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Souvlaki and gyro? 

:agree:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hamada said:


> let's ride the super happy GOAT Greek cuisine train.


this is as shit as it gets, never drink it.









this is good coffee.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That coffee tastes awful. Not a fan. 

At least you guys were in the right time zone during the 2010 world cup. 

I had to get up at 5:30a local time to watch that shit vs South Korea and Argentina. The match vs Nigeria was okay. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

p sure










GOAT food


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Was hoping for Iceland to go through. Hope Romania go through. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Was hoping for Iceland to go through. Hope Romania go through.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Agreed, would love to have seen Kerry Katona at a world cup :kolo1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiz said:


> greece vs romania will be the dullest match ever played


If only they got Switzerland involved.

Samaras will drag Greece's ass through.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> this is as shit as it gets, never drink it.


uwotm8


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Good coffee is coffee that makes you not sleepy anymore. Yeah I'm a shitty Melbournian but I'll be damned if bringing my own instant coffee to uni doesn't save me a considerable amount of money.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The best 4 teams drawn together. *


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *The best 4 teams drawn together. *


Not really, Croatia > Ukraine, arguably even Sweden. Anyway, this draw was good for business :HHH2


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Really disappointed in this draw. It really couldn't have gone any worse.

Greece/Romania is a poor fixture. Greece always manages to sneak their way into these tournaments.

Croatia has been playing pretty bad lately, but they luck out by getting a poor Iceland team.

Meanwhile, France and Ukraine (both ranked 21st and 20th respectively) face off while both Portugal and Sweden will play each other, meaning either Ibra or Ronaldo won't be at Brazil in 2014.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's more than a chance one of them won't be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Sweden and Ukraine do the business.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Weaker teams through, please.

I think Portugal is supposed to be a seeded team if they advance. Let's hope they fall then. But a World cup without Ronaldo would be shit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

If Greece were to play attacking football, they'd probably get smacked every game. I know they're approach to any match is very defensive, but it works for them, so why not? In saying that, hopefully we beat Romania.

Portugal should be strong enough to go through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Samaras and Mitroglou will be too much for the Romanians. :kobe2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Mitroglou to bag another hat-trick.

8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ANGE given a 5 year deal to manage the socceroos

we might actually get a point at the wc now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe three if we're drawn in England's group. :woy


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The pessimism amongst you lot is terrible. With Ange, we will go through the World Cup unbeaten, playing the best football. Although best part about Ange is I expect Mitch Nichols to play, and i rate him a lot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and then we wake up and realise it was all just a dream and we're facing germany again :jose


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I notice all the Asian teams are not exactly in the best form going into the World Cup, of course all this can change in the friendlies before the tournament but Japan, Korea and Australia are all struggling while Iran isn't playing friendly matches


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Japan looked quite good in qualifying, but the standard of opposition in Asia is fairly awful.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

btw, as a Croatia fan, I will say Iceland has a chance...maybe this coaching change will wake Croatia up as, but they haven't played a good game since March. I am more nervous about the tie than I usually would be


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MON and the one true Roy, this should be entertaining if nothing else.

Delighted to see O'Neill on board, his major weakness at club level has been in the transfer market. He gets the best out of his players though and overachieves almost everywhere he goes. He'll be passionate about the job too, which is a welcome change from trap, who was pretty much managing us out of boredom. Still, a monumental challenge for us to qualify and compete in major tournaments but he's the guy I would have picked before any of the contenders. Need to phase out the older players and get the younger players involved - The likes of Brady and Sean Murray need to get sustained runs in the team.

Keane is a very interesting, but ballsy choice, this will be either the best or worst thing to ever happen to him as potential manager down the line.

He gets on with O'Neill, but they couldn't possibly be any more different as personalties. O'Neill is an incredible man manager, one of the best around, while Keane was pretty much despised by his players at the end with Sunderland and Ipswich. He could learn a lot from MON and I think that may be one of his major motivations for taking the job, they could play off each other well and it may be effective, or else he'll self destruct and he'll be done after the first fixture.

Strange to see him working for the organization he's long despised, for once he's going to have to put his bitterness aside.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHAT??????????????? :jones

IS THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENING????????

Fuck, I hate MON. Didn't want him anywhere near the job. This partnership is gonna be nuts. This may be one of the few situations where the actual manager will be used as a go-between to the assistant manager by the players. Keano's personality is gonna overshadow MON's completely..... 

KEANO THOUGH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

MON, manager of ROI? Cross border ties STRENGTHENING over in the Emerald Isle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Does this mean we get the :mon smiley back?

I can't wait for Paolo to take over Ireland. :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 7m
> Republic of Ireland appoint Martin O'Neill as manager on two-year deal with Roy Keane as assistant manager #SSN




















Time to strap ourselves in, brothers. It's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SSN showed Keane's interview from 4 years ago earlier where he buried Delaney and says he'd never accept anything from him. Now working for him basically. :hayden3

Also ITV having all their pundits nabbed :banderas*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *SSN showed Keane's interview from 4 years ago earlier where he buried Delaney and says he'd never accept anything from him. Now working for him basically. :hayden3
> 
> Also ITV having all their pundits nabbed :banderas*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hear he's been approached by Palace.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That picture of Keane, scary fucker.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I hear he's been approached by Palace.*


:kolo1












:kolo1


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

With Euro's expanding to 24 teams Ireland should qualify again, but boy do they play some boring stuff and it won't improve either under O'Neill


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

schwarzer has retired from internationals

well that's a big blow to our chances.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He obviously wants to focus on his bench sitting career.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> schwarzer has retired from internationals
> 
> well that's a big blow to our chances.


It might not be a direct consequence, but I told you guys that joining Chelsea would signal the end of Schwarzer's international career :kobe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why has he retired now before the World Cup? Issues with the Aussie suits?*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *
> Also ITV having all their pundits nabbed :banderas*


Leaving Lee Dixon, the only one who speaks a lick of sense :mark:






They also need to bring back


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:bigron


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

haribo said:


> Leaving Lee Dixon, the only one who speaks a lick of sense :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it, fork out and pay for the GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ITV should aim high and hire the two most intresting men in football, Michael Owen and Owen Hargreaves.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ugh at Keane and O'Neil, get someone who is proven at international level and not 2 people who have flopped at club level in the past 7 years...

I shall not enjoy this


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

O'Neil made Aston Villa relevant in the past seven years. He's only really flopped at one club during his managerial career.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

O'Neill was very bad at Villa. He paid stupid money for bad players, and never did anything in Europe despite the absurd amounts of money he was spending. I can understand not quite cracking into the CL positions, but the least he could have done was perform okay in the Europa League. But in that competition he was thwarted in the early rounds by Austrian and Danish teams.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I don't know much about the financial element of those sort of things but with the players he had, he did very well to get those league positions.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The problem is that now, it's a knock on effect - ol' Randy at Villa refuses to allow Lambert to spend money on players (although he likes to use younger, cheaper players anyway) so that's why their midfield goes to shit every game, because there's barely any experienced midfielders in the Villa squad. If Villa hadn't uncovered one of the best signings of the past 5 years in Benteke, Villa probably would have been relegated by now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

O'Neill was nothing special imo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo named in the England squad. :hendo


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

All about J-Rod and Lallana. Although what Clyne has to do to get in is ridiculous. I'd take him over Johnson and Walker any day.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Even :woy admits that Hart won't start both games.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

About time Lallana and Hendo got brought in.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nigeria's u30 team just beat Mexico to win the u17 world cup! Well done guys!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Why are an U30 team in a U17 World Cup?*_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs not getting the joke :mcbain

:hayden3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao and they're doing Daniel Bryan's YES! on top of the stage where they receive the medals


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:draper2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn seabs CGSing hrd


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any of the US posters on here looking forward to the friendly on Friday Night?

I'm going to the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao and they're doing Daniel Bryan's YES! on top of the stage where they receive the medals


:kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Some new kits for the WC:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Mexico has made new shirts for the WC and they haven't even qualified yet? :steebiej

Spain's home shirt looks like shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

well.. its all over for jordan now. i hope uruguay lose every match they play 10-0


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gift grub is absolutely superb!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Why do people hate on Uruguay?!?!?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Principino said:


> Why do people hate on Uruguay?!?!?


:suarez1


Time for France to finally bring the pain (hopefully).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Such a mind fuck that Ivan Vicelich is still playing. It would be amazing if New Zealand could somehow get to another World Cup but if Mexico are anywhere half way decent, it really shouldn't happen. Shame I have to head out in 10 minutes as I'd have loved to watch this game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

5-1^^^ lol.


Germany Kits are always good looking.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That away goal means New Zealand are still in it. Smeltz to get 4 in Kiwi land :side:

Also interesting to note that the entire Mexican team was domestic based. I know they've had problems with some of the European based players like Vela, and there's also problems with guys like Hernandez who aren't playing regularly. It will be interesting to see what happens come World Cup time, as surely you'd think they'll call up their best players to at least be in a train on squad to prove their worth. But then again, Brazil won a World Cup by leaving out one of their best players in Romario in 2002 for attitude reasons.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was expecting Mexico to win, but I certainly thought it was going to be closer than 5-1.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

#dealwithit said:


> That away goal means New Zealand are still in it. Smeltz to get 4 in Kiwi land :side:
> 
> Also interesting to note that the entire Mexican team was domestic based. I know they've had problems with some of the European based players like Vela, and there's also problems with guys like Hernandez who aren't playing regularly. It will be interesting to see what happens come World Cup time, as surely you'd think they'll call up their best players to at least be in a train on squad to prove their worth. But then again, Brazil won a World Cup by leaving out one of their best players in Romario in 2002 for attitude reasons.


Using an all domestic squad allowed them to be in camp earlier they were also given permission to rest the players for the last 2 out of 3 Liga MX games so they were fresh as hell


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Al Borland said:


> Using an all domestic squad allowed them to be in camp earlier they were also given permission to rest the players for the last 2 out of 3 Liga MX games so they were fresh as hell


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What I'd go for tomorrow night:

Forster
Johnson - Jones - Cahill - Baines
Henderson - Wilshere
Townsend - Lallana - Rodriguez
Rooney (c)​


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

GOOLLLLL KEANE


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Synaesthesia said:


>


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dat lethal Colombia. Beat Belgium yesterday 0-2 :hazard


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The french started it, Ukraine replied.

:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

VAMOS GREECE


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Come on Iceland!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

starting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish TV aren't showing the Ireland match live? :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe

We have a new manager for fuck sake. First opportunity I get, I'm leaving this place.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Loll @ Sweden vs Portugal 

battle of the big game flops in world football. 

brb Ibra shows his domination in a poverty league. brb Ronaldo can't win shit in his league. 
brb Ibra is a CL flop. brb Ronaldo is a CL flop 
brb 4 ballon d'ors behind Messi. brb 3 ballon d'ors behind Messi. 
brb lol sweden. brb lol portugal 

From my analysis, neither of them deserve to be at the world cup. Both huge flops.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hoolahan starting for Ireland, but can't get a game for Norwich, yet when he started every week for Norwich for years he couldn't get a game for Ireland :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rodriguez starting for England. No offense but it really shows how low the bar has fallen in certain positions. It also suggests that Roy must be seriously contemplating taking him to a World Cup. Which is bonkers. Says he's trying new players out and starts Milner ahead of Townsend? Cahill over Smalling too?*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*UNDONE BY THE WOAT TURNED GOAT*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This game showing exactly why both Ronaldo and Ibra are nowhere near the best in the world. 

Flops gonna flop.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Portugal are a lot like Celtic and Ronaldo is being about as useful as Samaras right now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

The only thing good about the Sweden/ Portugal match is the ESPN commentator speaking in hilariously broken English. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE UKRAINE


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

THE MITROGLOU!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He shouldn't even be on the pitch

CUNT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Egame keeps throwing them up. THE GOAT keeps knocking 'em out of the park.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

#DeschampsOut


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ireland going in DRY.

#dreamteam #worlddomination


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> This game showing exactly why both Ronaldo and Ibra are nowhere near the best in the world.
> 
> Flops gonna flop.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Egame keeps throwing them up. THE GOAT keeps knocking 'em out of the park.


You're an United and Real Madrid fan. You can only reach Medo level in terms of being taken seriously. :clap


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Also lmao 

Look at all this flops...

Ribery a flop 
Zlatan a flop 
Ronaldo scoring against a shit Sweden team in which Zlatan is flopping hard.

These are the guys you WOATS compare Messi too. 

:banderas


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Not unfair one bit. Portugal was the better team. But im fairly okey with the result. 

Sweden can absolutly get a good result at home, just wait and see how good it can be. Especially if they play like they did in the first half.

Neither Ronaldo or Ibra shined. Ronaldo did his usual crying and Ibra just didnt get anything to work with. Gotta get the ball first, especially in the second half.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TheJack said:


>


He was basically absent from the game. One header hardly makes up for it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This display today basically shows why I am smarter than 95% of the football posters on this forum. 

People on here actually say Ribery and Zlatan are actually the best players in the world. fucking lol 

Compared to these players Messi is in another universe completely and the only one who comes close (but is still miles and miles behind) is Ronaldo who preformed less shittier than FLOP Ribery and Zlatan FLOPhimovic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

France :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> This display today basically shows why I am smarter than 95% of the football posters on this forum.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Greece. Forever the cockroach of world football.

(sorry Greasers)

Not really surprised by Chile, have been the real deal for a while now and will be an absolute nightmare coming out of pot 4 at the WC.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I Curry I said:


> He was basically absent from the game. One header hardly makes up for it.


It literally does if they win and go to Brazil. 


Btw the GOAT Messi hasnt won anything either with a better team in Argentina.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CGS said:


>


Let's be serious, Theirry Henry's hand alone was more useful than 'best player in the world' Franck Ribery to France.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Robbie Keane>>>>>>>>Messi>>>>>>Ronaldo>>>>>>Zlatan>>>>>>Ribery


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> He was basically absent from the game.* One header hardly makes up for it.*


wut? It could take them to the world cup. lol

Medo > Egame btw.

_*Aguero.*_ (Y) 

_*Ronaldo.*_ (Y)

_*Egame.*_ ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gonna take ireland to glory.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

EGame said:


> *Let's be serious, Theirry Henry's hand alone was more useful than 'best player in the world' Franck Ribery to France. *












How dare you....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sucks that only either Sweden or Portugal is going to be at WC, wanted to see Zlatan play.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice chip from the guy who the guy who knows more about football than 95% of us here wanted sold/shot/killed this time last year.

What a fan.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol england.

lol at engerland fans who criticised Barton for burying the england team & the english press.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Let's be serious, Theirry Henry's hand alone was more useful than 'best player in the world' Franck Ribery to France.












Still LOLFRANCE LOLENGLAND


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Nice chip *from the guy who the guy who knows* more about football than 95% of us here wanted sold/shot/killed this time last year.
> 
> What a fan.


Wut? Sorry I speak english, not potato. Thanks. 

Go back to sucking Rooney's dick k? Instead of bandwagoning Madrid. 

Thanks plastic jet.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

South American teams will absolutely walk this World Cup.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chile didn't have their best player on the pitch either

Watch the last 10 mins of the first half and the last 15 mins of the 2nd. Chile are a good team to watch, and could be dangerous at the world cup


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Always amuses me how people can't wrap their heads around opinions being allowed to change if something else changes. Such as a player who was playing bad suddenly playing well. Fuck is he supposed to do? Carry on saying he's shit?*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Wut? Sorry I speak english, not potato. Thanks.
> 
> Go back to sucking Rooney's dick k? Instead of bandwagoning Madrid.
> 
> Thanks plastic jet.


Egame handing out English lessons (and being wrong in the process) is deliciously ironic. Why would I suck Rooney's dick? Guy's awful, showed up tonight by your boy, Alexis, the greatest of all times, the man, the myth, the fucking legend himself.



EGame said:


> God Alexis sucks so much.


That guy.



EGame said:


> Alexis looks like he wants to take Zlatan's crown as the worst big money transfer for Barca.
> 
> He was half the price so he decides to play 100x worse than Zlatan to even shit out.
> 
> ...


This guy.



EGame said:


> I also don't get why one of the top teams in the world would buy the worst player in the world.
> 
> aka Alexis WOATez


That very guy.



EGame said:


> Gervinho can actually dribble though and was in a good run of form early in the season.
> 
> Alexis is TERRIBLE.
> 
> ...


NOT BOJAN.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Koscielny is a really poor defender and behaves like a child.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Egame handing out English lessons (and being wrong in the process) is deliciously ironic. Why would I suck Rooney's dick? Guy's awful, showed up tonight by your boy, Alexis, the greatest of all times, the man, the myth, the fucking legend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again it proves you know nothing about football. If you actually watched Alexis play the past two seasons and had any brain capacity you would realize those posts described his performances to a tee. But since you have no brain capacity and know nothing about football, I can't expect anything but potato from you. 

Sorry, that's just life.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst. Player. In. The. World.

To. A. Tee.

(Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's what he was playing like. Now he's not. Not hard to process. Obvious hyperbole too.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Worst. Player. In. The. World.
> 
> To. A. Tee.
> 
> (Y)


Lolll what? You know what a figure of speech is bro? Are you really that much of a potato? 

You're the imbecile who's arguing that he is barca's best player currently and you can't even acknowledge his past performances? You're such a WOAT man, poverty intelligence at its best.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is this the same Egame from a few seasons back? i can't remember him getting into so many constant arguments, debates or whatever you wanna call them with other users about pretty much the same thing. Yes i know he's taking the piss most of the time.

Kinda like watching standup comics, can be quite fun if not reptitive.

Do enjoy how he uses the word poverty.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's entertaining


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It is and they have no end.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah EGame switched up a lot when the good Barca fan (Seb) disappeared. Once he became the main Barca guy he evolved into the troll we see today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> Is this the same Egame from a few seasons back? i can't remember him getting into so many constant arguments, debates or whatever you wanna call them with other users about pretty much the same thing. Yes i know he's taking the piss most of the time.
> 
> Kinda like watching standup comics, can be quite fun if not reptitive.
> 
> Do enjoy how he uses the word poverty.


I like to relate my posting to Messi's footballing career, never stop GOATING. 

Also,

Alexis has scored 25 goals and given 14 assists in 3406 min for club and country in 2013 #fcblive 1.03 g+a per 90 min

THE GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember not fancying alexis at united, now i wish we signed him :jose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread has been pretty entertaining to read as of late, good show WF. :clap


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think reading this thread has brought on my asthma. 

WOAT lungs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think reading this thread has brought on my asthma.
> 
> WOAT lungs.


Poverty lungs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb abandoned him (and us enaldo), so he has to carry the Barca load alone these days. Spare a thought for this poor young man.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why did Seb leave anyway ?

haven't seen him post regularly since euro 2012.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lolll what? You know what a figure of speech is bro? Are you really that much of a potato?
> 
> You're the imbecile who's arguing that he is barca's best player currently and you can't even acknowledge his past performances? You're such a WOAT man, poverty intelligence at its best.



So the words that we're describing him "to a tee" were actually a figure of speech? An exaggeration that actually didn't actually describe what he was at all, but simply used to emphasise your frustration. 

Is this where you take me to English class again?

Arguing that he's been Barca's best player this season, how fucking moronic that is...



> Alexis has scored 25 goals and given 14 assists in 3406 min for club and country in 2013 #fcblive 1.03 g+a per 90 min


...Oh wait.

Also, repetitive reference to me as a potato is being reported for PERSONAL attacks against the Irish and the POVERTY POSTING as a shot against our economy. RACISM everywhere.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Also, *repetitive reference to me as a potato is being reported for PERSONAL attacks against the Irish* and the POVERTY POSTING as a shot against our economy. RACISM everywhere.


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet brav fucking o, well played.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> Poverty lungs.


I laughed...







































laughing and asthma isn't a good mix. :kobe5

Edit: Jet standing up for our nation.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

What is France?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland's Top Two Greatest Of All Time

Beautiful. Nearly shed a tear.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greece, sup.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BRB GOING TO WC


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The DREAM TEAM takingt the first step to world domination. First Lativa, then third in our qualifying group for the next Euro's :ex:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

SAKGOAT can do his own personal scouting on Yarmolenko and Konoplyanka for us in the next leg. Thanks Koscielny. :brodgers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> So the words that we're describing him "to a tee" were actually a figure of speech? An exaggeration that actually didn't actually describe what he was at all, but simply used to emphasise your frustration.
> 
> Is this where you take me to English class again?
> 
> ...


LMAO you understand nothing. NOTHING. 

I said he was the worst player in the world because his performances were WOAT. You can't understand that because you are an idiot. Now he is the best natural winger in the world. It's just the way football goes. Not that you know anything about it. 

I've called Sheamus Coleman GOAT before, you can go dig up those posts and try to expose me for saying he is better than Messi like the potaoe head you are. 

Sorry, but you're an idiot. Saying a player is terrible when he can't dribble, pass, shoot, run, stand etc...means he is actually terrible (which Alexis was). 

And it is fucking moronic to say he's Barca's best player, that's so laughable it's embarrassing, it shows you KNOW NOTHING about football. Even a mental asylum patient would be able to see that Neymar and Valdes have been one another level to everyone else. But you're not smart enough for that. 

It must suck being so mentally small-minded as you, then again you are irish and a United and Madrid fan. 

WOATS gonna WOAT

#UOENO


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoiler: QUITE POSSIBLY YOUR FATHER,BITCHES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> LMAO you understand nothing. NOTHING.
> 
> I said he was the worst player in the world because his performances were WOAT. You can't understand that because you are an idiot. Now he is the best natural winger in the world. It's just the way football goes. Not that you know anything about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gerard Pique is the worst player in the world.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Gerard Pique is the worst player in the world.


be careful man, 1-2 years from now this could be used against you


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Now Irish jet can dig that post up if he ever GOATS (big if) and try to use his poverty intelligence to try make himself look smart. 

Such a WOAT lolll.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

don't know what to think about Croatia, 0:0 away from home is a tricky result especially for a team which is struggling to score. Under normal circumstances, Iceland at home shouldn't be too much problems but even today they struggled to create clear cut chances against 10 men

Iceland bunkered once they had a player sent off but looked a threat on set pieces. For Croatia, Modric had an off game which hurt

As for the other playoffs: I think Portugal will advance over Sweden who will be forced to play a bit more open than today. Greece also should be alright but Romania's away goal gives them hope. Though I give Greece the edge due to their experience and they usually find a way to score a goal and it will be tough for Romania to score multiple goals against them. Without an away goal its a tough task for France and Ukraine are good enough to score in Paris, doesn't look good for Les Bleus


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> MARK Bresciano's dream of playing in a third World Cup is under severe threat after the veteran midfielder was fined Euros1.3m and suspended for four months over the circumstances of his transfer from Qatar to the UAE last year.
> 
> FIFA have ruled that the switch was illegal and banned his new club, Al Gharafa, from making any transfers for a year, but Bresciano's personal penalty threatens to be immense unless his appeal is successful.
> 
> ...


straya


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why couldn't it have been Lucas Neill?

I guess we'll see Jedinak and Milligan as the holding two then.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So, as it stands--Mr. Ribery and GOAT Zlatan won't be in Brazil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but lucas neill will be

loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> He was basically absent from the game. One header hardly makes up for it.


He shouldn't score because he was absent from the game or what?

It was a header that gave his team a win in a World Cup play off match on their own turf. It's a huge advantage for them. They'll face a more difficult task next week in Sweden.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> He shouldn't score because he was absent from the game or what?
> 
> It was a header that gave his team a win in a World Cup play off match on their own turf. It's a huge advantage for them. They'll face a more difficult task next week in Sweden.


I'm not saying the header wasn't important.

I'm saying the fact he got to one header doesn't change the fact it was a pretty poor performance. Not as bad as Ibrahimovic's but not what you'd expect from someone who is apparently Ballon D'or worthy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Portugal team is pretty awful though tbf.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, Germany sucked. The absence of Schweinsteiger was so evident in the match. I think, against England, I'd want a front four of Reus, Ozil, Schurrle & Muller. Also, slot the best RB in the world back at RB plz.



Irish Jet said:


> So the words that we're describing him "to a tee" were actually a figure of speech? An exaggeration that actually didn't actually describe what he was at all, but simply used to emphasise your frustration.
> 
> Is this where you take me to English class again?
> 
> ...


:lmao

Just quoting b/c burial is hilarious.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DwayneAustin said:


> Ireland's Top Two Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO you understand nothing. NOTHING.
> 
> I said he was the worst player in the world because his performances were WOAT. You can't understand that because you are an idiot. Now he is the best natural winger in the world. It's just the way football goes. Not that you know anything about it.
> 
> ...


Seamus Coleman, you illiterate fuck.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> I'm not saying the header wasn't important.
> 
> *I'm saying the fact he got to one header doesn't change the fact it was a pretty poor performance. Not as bad as Ibrahimovic's but not what you'd expect from someone who is apparently Ballon D'or worthy.*


Yes, but even the best players have off days. In the end all that will be remembered is he was there when his team needed him in a big game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HULK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Seamus Coleman, you illiterate fuck.


reported for flaming outside of rants. 

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


>


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> reported for flaming outside of rants.
> 
> Enjoy your ban.





EGame said:


> LMAO you understand nothing. NOTHING.
> 
> I said he was the worst player in the world because his performances were WOAT. You can't understand that because *you are an idiot.* Now he is the best natural winger in the world. It's just the way football goes. Not that you know anything about it.
> 
> ...


And he actually did report me too. :lmao

All kinds of gotten to. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im reporting irish jet for being irish as speak

this atrocity has gone on long enough

LONG LIVE OLIVER CROMWELL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im reporting this whole thread because it covers poverty nations.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

As a protest to Redead's attack on the Irish, I will be shifting the blame from Israel to the Lebanons in my uni assignment on the Lebanons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how could we attack israel back then

WE DIDNT EVEN HAVE GUNS

not even joking, we invited israel in to get rid of the palestinians

not the smartest idea in the long run but hey what are you gonna do


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm gonna report all of y'all if this thread continues off topic :brodgers

Speak about international football. Are France going to turn it around?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BUT WHAT DID PEOPLE USE BEFORE GUNS EXISTED?

Stones
Swords
Water Balloons 
Etc

It's all going in.

Edit for football talk: No France won't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> And he actually did report me too. :lmao
> 
> All kinds of gotten to. :lmao












In other news, the future best defender in the world made his international debut today. 










BARTESI


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Irish, Lebanese and whatever the hell EGame actually is people. Can't we all just hug it out?

As for football like DA said. No France won't.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lolfrance

at least we can all agree on that. fuck ze french


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> I'm gonna report all of y'all if this thread continues off topic :brodgers
> 
> Speak about international football. Are France going to turn it around?


No.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Fucking Irish, Lebanese and *whatever the hell EGame actually is* people. Can't we all just hug it out?
> 
> As for football like DA said. No France won't.












:jordan2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think he lives in canada now

everyone say what country youre posting from

adrien you just say where the server your program runs from is located :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

France are not going to the WC and we can all be happy because of that.

At the request of Red, Ingerland.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Some background on me, I was born in the remote village of habibi in the outskirts of djibouti to an albanian prostitute where i was raised by an ascetic monk in the azerbaijan mountains before moving to croatia at the age of 5. at the age of 15 I was conscripted into the croatian military where I served as a janitorial technician in iran. After moving to florida at 19, I followed my mothers footsteps and roamed the streets as a prostitute, selling blowjobs for 5 bucks.

After a brief stint in rehab, i turned my life around and became a personal trainer. In the past several years I've hunted with the indigenous tribes of sri lanka, found 3 previously unknown star clusters with nothing more than my grandmothers magnifying glass, some ducktape and tinfoil and and have had a statue erected in honor of me in Uzbekistan for peace negotiatians with the native titthibhalad tribe.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> i think he lives in canada now
> 
> everyone say what country youre posting from
> 
> adrien you just say where the server your program runs from is located :brodgers


Good one :flip:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

reported for using obscene signs


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

EGame said:


> Some background on me, I was born in the remote village of habibi in the outskirts of djibouti to an albanian prostitute where i was raised by an ascetic monk in the azerbaijan mountains before moving to croatia at the age of 5. at the age of 15 I was conscripted into the croatian military where I served as a janitorial technician in iran.


*shock*



YOU AS WELL? :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> at least we can all agree on that. fuck ze french


enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> In other news, the future best defender in the world made his international debut today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Crafty leg grab from Santi.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


>


Seabs and Egame?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> i think he lives in canada now
> 
> everyone say what country youre posting from
> 
> adrien you just say where the server your program runs from is located :brodgers


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I like Egame, he just needs to post less bodybuilding forum memes. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember days when steamed hams was the funniest poster on this thread

what happened man


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't remember those days. :heskeymania


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

but who was meme?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

International breaks may very well be the worst thing that humans have ever come up with.

Two weeks without league football is just too long, I'm already beginning to forget what some of the players look like.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

theyre big and black

and there are a few white dudes

thankfully i still perfect remember what chelsea players look like


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> i think he lives in canada now
> 
> everyone say what country youre posting from
> 
> *adrien you just say where the server your program runs from is located* :brodgers


:banderas :banderas



EGame said:


> Some background on me, I was born in the remote village of habibi in the outskirts of djibouti to an albanian prostitute where i was raised by an ascetic monk in the azerbaijan mountains before moving to croatia at the age of 5. at the age of 15 I was conscripted into the croatian military where I served as a janitorial technician in iran. After moving to florida at 19, I followed my mothers footsteps and roamed the streets as a prostitute, selling blowjobs for 5 bucks.
> 
> After a brief stint in rehab, i turned my life around and became a personal trainer. In the past several years I've hunted with the indigenous tribes of sri lanka, found 3 previously unknown star clusters with nothing more than my grandmothers magnifying glass, some ducktape and tinfoil and and have had a statue erected in honor of me in Uzbekistan for peace negotiatians with the native titthibhalad tribe.


:banderas :banderas
best posters EU


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Langerak; Franjic, Neill, Williams, Davidson; Milligan, Jedinak; Kruse, Bresciano, Vidosic; Leckie

The team Ange used first in a training session and apparently likely to be the team against Costa Rica. No Cahill is a big call, but I guess he'll slot in when Bresc is off on his ban. The midfield looks solid at least, and Leckie gets a big chance if he starts. Lucas Neill can still piss off though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

best team i've seen us play in a while. besides the offside trap himself. midfield is rigid where it needs to be but still has some creativity up front with vidosic. big chance for some of them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pick that out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

GOAT El Kun. Now do that in the WC.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

VAMOS GREECE


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Australia already beat Costa Rica in AUSSIE ANGE's first game in charge. Fairly sure all other international matches can be cancelled so no Liverpool players are injured.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Jan Krompkamp :hogan Anthony Le Tallec next pls


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BBC Sport said:


> England XI to face Germany: Hart, Walker, Smalling, Jagielka, Cole, Gerrard (capt), Cleverley, Townsend, Rooney, Lallana and Sturridge.


enaldo


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

They announced the team yesterday strangely. Not a terrible line-up really, nice to see Smalling getting a couple games as opposed to a "one and done" like most of the team that played Chile. Cleverly though. -__-

We're probably gonna get battered though.

On a lighter note, Germany team got the tube to Wembley.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cleverley :ti

Can barely get into his own club's midfield ahead of a CENTREBACK. But plays in a two man midfield for England ahead of the Gerrard's club teammate.

AGAINST GERMANY.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Henderson would be ahead of Cleverly in my team too but he still wouldn't be my first choice.

If Carrick is injured (I've never really rated Carrick to be honest), Lampard would be in the team ahead of him. Gerrard and Lampard are actually playing well together for England now that they're both playing deeper roles. Plus, between them, they're more experienced than all the other England midfielders combined. They both get goals and, even in holding roles, they can both pick passes and create chances.

Cleverly is incredibly one dimensional and Henderson is still learning his trade/


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

MITROGLOU!!!! ELLADA!!!

:klopp2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's hoping France doesn't win by any more than 1-0.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Staring to think that Chiles alone may be responsible for like 40-50% of the hate that is directed towards the national team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG GAME FLOP Zlatan ends his (relevant) international career tonight.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

'The west dressed manager in the world'







Chiles' latest botch.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, Nigel Havers as an interviewer. ITV pulling out all the stops.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm actually really nervous for this match. France better fuck up and not make the comeback.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'm actually really nervous for this match. France better fuck up and not make the comeback.


They probably will fuck up. Out of ideas after Ribery gets marked out of the match. Watch France destroy Ukraine 4-0 now I've said that, amirite, Andre :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS

Think they're done though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Very likely, and it would suck being left disappointed two World Cups in a row, after Ukraine lost to Greece in play-offs last year.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good result for Scotland tonight, it wasn't the best performance, but the result is all that matters.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Very likely, and it would suck being left disappointed two World Cups in a row, after Ukraine lost to Greece in play-offs last year.


It'll be hard in Paris, no doubt, but France are going through such a slump right now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck, France is already all over Ukraine.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

France is just looking on a whole different level from Ukraine, right now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great start by France. Think this will go extra time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

First booking of the game. Gotta feeling there are going to be a lot more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well if Ukraine are just gonna kick Ribery down all night, you'd like to think they'll be more bookings.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They probably will. One of the best possible strategies they can employ right now, as much as it may cause the match quality to suffer.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This match has been overwhelmingly one-sided so far.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf France have been knocking on the door but been absolutely bottling it when it goes to goal.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, that's disconcerting.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

1 arabic team in the world cup!!

1, 2, 3 viva l'algerie!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

SAKHO THE GOAT.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SAKHO. SAKHO. FRENCH KOLO.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That wasn't offside. lolz


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

And that was offside. hahahah.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

offside by approx. 202.14 feet :lol


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BENZEMA.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Big Per :mark:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Christina is bottling it. Cometh the hour, cometh the man. Big Zlat's got this. He'll drive Sweden forward and leave Ronnie in a pool of his own tears.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zlatan aint gonna do shit.

They need to cancel this match and replace these two teams with Iceland.

France GOATing :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BYE BYE ZLATAN!

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrahimagod set up Larsson perfectly, but the WOAT with a GOAT name missed a tap in from 6 yards out. Ibrah is still the best player on the pitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BALLON DOR CANDIDATE AND BIG GAME PLAYER ZLATAN DELIVERING HIS USUAL PERFORMANCE. 

Bottling it like bottlers can only bottle.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

In other news, Greece through to the world cup.

BRAVO!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo is just ridiculous. The run, the pace, the "weaker" foot finish. Bellionesque.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't imagine it will be too long before Henderson is on for Cleverley. #SOON.BMP

At least the fans at the world cup will have gyros to snack on whilst Greece are boring everybody.

:jose




#dealwithit said:


> *20:43*
> Christina is bottling it. Cometh the hour, cometh the man. Big Zlat's got this. He'll drive Sweden forward and leave Ronnie in a pool of his own tears.


*2051: *
Sweden 0-1 Portugal - Cristiano Ronaldo (50 mins)

Impressive.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

#dealwithit said:


> Christina is bottling it. Cometh the hour, cometh the man. Big Zlat's got this. He'll drive Sweden forward and leave Ronnie in a pool of his own tears.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

You had one job Zlat.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zlatan scores :bosh


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

EGAME


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

POVERTY SWEDE :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ZLATAN AGAIN!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

IBRAHIMOVIC.

THE GOAT OF ALL GOATS.

WOWZIES.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ZLATAN GOAT 

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It's only been 10 minutes and I already regret posting the gif enaldo


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

C'MON SWEDEN!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG GAME IBRA!!!

lolegame. 95%.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bruno Alves needs to be forever benched


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

COME ON SWEDEN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ BIG GAME FLOP RONALDO


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Golo do Ronaldooooo!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BOO!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RONALDOOOOO

EVEN ZLATAN IS APPLAUDING


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ BIG GAME FLOP ZLATAN


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Joe Hart has learned NOTHING.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Some finish by Ronaldo. Game over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ronaldo com mais um! Golo! Beautiful , Zlatan can fuck off


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WHAT A HATTRICK


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

And that's the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

How many big games does Ronaldo need to show up for in order for people to stop saying he flops lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*People stopped saying saying that years ago tbf.*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

What a ball that was. Wonderful game.

R.I.P in pieces beautiful Swedish women on the jumbotron.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ZLATAN IS THE BIGGEST BIG GAME FLOP OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

2-0 for France and Ukraine is down a man. Ya, France will make it through


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dong Fangzhou said:


> *People stopped saying saying that years ago tbf.*


He still gets hounded on footy forums I've seen,before every big game people wonder if he can score despite his record lol and in Portugal he gets hassled all the time for not scoring 2 goals a game. Its ridiculous


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The balon d'or voting finished last friday, so this match wont have any effect on it. But Ronaldo still deserves to win it this year


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just on another level right now. Best in the world bar none. 

Shame the ballon dor votes are already in, because this tie could have won it for him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOAAAAALLLL GOAT SAKHO


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SAKHO!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

SAKHO.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Keirrison said:


> LMAO @ BIG GAME FLOP RONALDO


:ti


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Massimo Taibi said:


> The balon d'or voting finished last friday, so this match wont have any effect on it. But Ronaldo still deserves to win it this year


BUT WHO WAS TROPHY?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GREECE, BITCHES
also
please don't name me breno


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> How many big games does Ronaldo need to show up for in order for people to stop saying he flops lol


Do you think prime Ashley Cole could have stopped this man? No, me either but he used to routinely showing the vast improvements Ronaldo has made psychologically in these big games over the years. There is probably no one else in the game at the moment who you'd want when your side are behind and need an equaliser or level and need a winner. He just keeps on improving year after year.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

FRANCE. GOING TO BRAZIL.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well. Sucks for me.

Good on France, I guess.

**Sigh**


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People acting like Ronaldo actually won the world cup for Portugal. Lolll..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS. Unlucky to the Ukranian lad on here :sad:

Ronaldo though. My word. You're away from home in a second leg of a World Cup playoff. You see your rival, the massive idol of the country score two goals, which has put the tie on edge. Crowd is rocking, roaring and believing...

For him to put that all behind him and complete that ridiculous hattrick in those circumstances is awe inspiring. What a player.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS, indeed.

The French defence was much more solid, but the midfield has to be sorted out and they need to learn not to try to channel everything through Ribery, who gets man marked to fuck. Also shows that without Giroud, France basically have no striker. Benzema is WOAT right now it's stupid. Remy doesn't turn up most of the time. Might be time to have a punt on someone like Riviere.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It'd be a lot easier to dislike Ronaldo if he wasn't so damn impressive sometimes. Was set on the Zlatan hype-train for those 5 minutes, Ronaldo shut everything down. 

I was harsh about him after the first leg, might be regretting it now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Could have had a hat trick :jose


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Keirrison said:


> People acting like Ronaldo actually won the world cup for Portugal. Lolll..


Are you for real? Most of the people in this forum react like this when he or Messi score a hat trick in the league. It's nights like this where superstars like Messi and Ronaldo deserve all the praise that comes their way, absolutely stunning.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SAKHO. RONALDO


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Remember that time Ronaldo proved he was best in the world by not qualifying for the world cup first time around and then dominating world football power-houses Sweden? Me neither.*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Remember that time Messi had a standout international tournament? Oh no wait, that never happened.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ronaldo gets way too much shit, period. There is no arguing he's at least the second best in the world, the real question is whether or not he is the single best. Personally, I prefer Ronaldo to Messi, but objectively, in my opinion, they are very close, with Messi just barely edging Ronaldo out. Ronaldo has had "good times" and "bad times", so to speak, and his capabilities when he's been doing well have been incredible. For Real Madrid, and as we have seen now, Portugal.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BoJaNNNNN said:


>


SAKHO DE JANEIRO.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Messi has been pretty unimpressive on the international level, relating to this topic.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The second half of Sweden/Portugal was great, when Zlatan scored those two goals I thought Sweden were going to complete the comeback, but Ronaldo was just on another level.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Messi has been pretty unimpressive on the international level, relating to this topic.


Messi lead Argentina to qualification 2 months ago.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So France made it huh :shaq

Still SAKGOATHO


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Portugal/Sweden and France/Ukraine have really whetted the appetite for those World Cup matches.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Keirrison said:


> Messi lead Argentina to qualification 2 months ago.


He did, but I found his performances in World Cup 2010 and Copa America 2011, the previous two major international competitions, rather lackluster.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

In other news:

@LaurenMoyesxx 9h

[email protected] Wilf you're playing San Marino...they're easier than me ??


bama


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldo, Messi and Zlatan are all good at International football. 

Everybody plz stop.

Of course, none of them are as good as Sakho at that level, but not everybody is perfect.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> He did, but I found his performances in World Cup 2010 and Copa America 2011, the previous two major international competitions, rather lackluster.


To be fair Ronaldo, Zlatan and Ribery didn't necessarily have sterling performances for their international teams either.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree. They've all been rather inconsistent on the international level.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

not to mention messi was 23 at the time, not many players at that age are able to carry their international teams at such tournaments.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

George Weah said:


> Ronaldo though. My word. *You're away from home in a second leg of a World Cup playoff. You see your rival, the massive idol of the country score two goals, which has put the tie on edge. Crowd is rocking, roaring and believing...*
> 
> For him to put that all behind him and complete that ridiculous hattrick in those circumstances is awe inspiring. What a player.


True, pretty much exactly the same scenario that led to the GOAT celebration goal in the Nou Camp too. Guy loves it.



just1988 said:


> *Remember that time Ronaldo proved he was best in the world by not qualifying for the world cup first time around and then dominating world football power-houses Sweden? Me neither.*


There is one flaw in your argument.

MRLSH.

MRLSH.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The real hero of the night is SAKHO. 

I mean fucking lol, how is what he did even possible?

brb a centerback turned striker contributing 2 goals and securing France a spot in Brazil. Holy fuck.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

THE ROCK OF GIBRALTAR





Borja Valero said:


> Could have had a hat trick :jose


But as it happened, he only scored once. :brodgers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel like my name should be Dmytro Chygrynskiy

but it's okay.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Are the votes in for the Ballon Dor? I thought they already were but Ronaldo's just became the odds on favourite with pretty much all bookmakers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

For duration of this hour, this thread will be used to show appreciation to France's hero:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I think they voted last Friday.



http://ultra-zone.net/2014-FIFA-World-Cup-Group-Stage-Draws

My simulated draw got Uruguay, Mexico, Ivory Coast & England :woy

I bet Switzerland's group will be awful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



> Give @cristiano the Ballon d'Or now.



I agree with Piers Morgan for once, that was an incredible display


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



George Weah said:


> For duration of this hour, this thread will be used to show appreciation to France's hero:


I fully approve of this.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Mamadou Sakho - SHAMPION


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spent ages looking for a Sakho gif and along comes CGS with one. :kobe2



Eric Djemba-Djemba said:


> But as it happened, he only scored once *twice*. :brodgers


:banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

This is just ridiculous:

Goals in 2013:
Cristiano Ronaldo - 65
Liverpool - 61
Arsenal - 58
Man City - 56
Chelsea - 54
Man United - 54


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Eric Djemba-Djemba said:


> I think they voted last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got Brazil, Mexico, Portugal and France in Group A. The thought of that group being even possible gives me chills.

Btw, we need a GOATSakho smiley asap.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Check this out guys..



> *If the Ballon d'Or voting is reopened as has been reported*, the Ronaldo could well win the award on the strength of one night alone, so good was he against Sweden. As it is Franck Ribery remains the favourite to carry it home, but there is no doubting who the world’s most in-form player is as we approach the 200-day countdown to the World Cup finals.


From this article www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial...-doubt-portugal-hero-ronaldo-has-had-a-better

Could be :mark: out moment for enaldo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

First time in years the French players showed some character and fighting spirit for the team...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Adrien Mercier said:


> This is just ridiculous:
> 
> Goals in 2013:
> Cristiano Ronaldo - 65
> ...


We have the best goal scoring record in the prem in 2013? (i'm assuming) nice :hendo


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EDIT: The Greece own goal :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I would LOL if the ballon d'or voting re-opened. Just imagine if it had ben the other way and voting had reopened for Messi. The amount of tears on this forum would be delicious. 

That being said, Ribery is probably going to lose his SELF-ENTITLED award if it does indeed re-open. I would lol @ poor hideous bastard if he lost because of that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Anthony Le Tallec said:


> We have the best goal scoring record in the prem in 2013? (i'm assuming) nice :hendo


Actually I wouldn't trust it, got it from twitter :side:


----------



## SteveyD (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Why does anyone give a damn about the ballon d'or? Ronaldo winning it/not winning it will not make a damn bit of difference to how much of a player he is come the end of his career.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

France ugh.

Well done BITW Ronaldo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Greece :wilkins 

How is that even possible?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's absurd that it's repopening, it's even more absurd that the voting would close with a month and a half left. Close the voting on the 31st of December, you know, when the year's done.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Anthony Le Tallec said:


> Greece :wilkins
> 
> How is that even possible?


yeah i was like was ist das man when i saw it too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

BRAZIL IS SAKGOAT

Oliver Kay ‏@OliverKayTimes 1h
Hodgson is asked re no Eng shot on target. "What about Townsend's shot that hit the post? Isn't that a shot on target" "No" "I rest my case"

:woy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

yes but who was ronaldo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Who cares? They opened the voting again just so SAKGOAT could take his rightful place as GOAT of GOATs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Ibrah is still the GOAT. Ronaldo is just a goal hanger. It's not fair


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

re-opening the ballon d'or voting and allowing people to change their votes is absolutely absurd. fifa breaking their own rules. what's the point? the award has descended into joke territory regardless.

good to see more top players getting injured due to international friendlies too. ridiculous.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Keirrison said:


> Messi lead Argentina to qualification 2 months ago.


Lol, equating qualifying (in a group where the main rival weren't even present) to actually being a standout player at a top tournament like Ronaldo was at Euro 12.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> re-opening the ballon d'or voting and allowing people to change their votes is absolutely absurd. fifa breaking their own rules. what's the point? the award has descended into joke territory regardless.
> 
> good to see more top players getting injured due to international friendlies too. ridiculous.


I'm betting they reopened it because Messi was winning it. :banderas. 

The whole international friendly thing is laughably bad, now we are without XaviGOAT and ValdGOAT. 

At least one positive comes out of it...he rises...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

luiz and julio cesar make a fantastic combination of standing and watching the ball go past them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

beautiful goal from brazil. neyGOAT with a wonderful through ball to maiGOAT, and robinGOAT finishes with a bullet header.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*





LOL Nuno Matos radio commentary of the game


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

witsel wants to join

cornering the market on fros and belgians :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Winston Bogarde said:


> witsel wants to join
> 
> cornering the market on fros and belgians :banderas


Witsel is a really good player,can control the midfield and is wonderful with the ball


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Ronaldo being the best player in the world TODAY isn't even arguable. The man is so ahead of the rest right now. And Ronaldo plays for Portugal not the Argentinean national team. Messi's "ill" performance against Bayern in the CL last season is what Argentinean Messi looks like most of the time, if most haven't observed. It's only since the last year Messi has been significantly improving for the national team.

It's amazing to think how far behind Ronaldo was of Messi in the 2009 CL Final. That's a man of pure dedication, willpower, and desire. He worked like a machine to get there. Kudos to the man.

It's sad that GOAT Zlat will miss the WC. It seemed his last chance but you never know with football these days. I do hope he shines in the Euros in 2016. At this point, he's no doubt the third best in the world. Sorry Frank...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

it only took messi's body breaking down for it to happen :hayden3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

inb4 bendtner poisons every single player on earth so he could win the ballon d'or


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

It's a shame Iceland aren't through  I would have liked to have seen them against Romania or Greece, they probably would have won. 

Belgium lost twice in a row, Colombia and Japan. Interesting.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Spain lost too. Friendlies are immensely irrelevant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The British media never ceases to amaze me. There's a full on Hart fap fest taking place right now, but you just know that if the fuck up when he needlessly charged out (again!) and collided into Smalling had led to a goal they would have spun it the other way. Such fine margins.

4-4-fucking-2 against a top nation (albeit mostly ressies) who were likely to control the midfield even against an England team with three in the center. Tactical genius Woy. I said after the Montenegro and Poland games that it's okay using 4-4-2 against utter abject shite, but trying it against sides like Germany is just plain retarded :woy

I'm still not on the Andros Townsend band wagon either. The lad can run down the flank like a headless chicken, occasionally ending up in a good position by default. He can also cut inside and crack a decent shot now and again, but otherwise he's very ordinary. It's worrying that he's the pick of our current young senior players. 

Smalling is simply not cut out for international football. HOOF every time. His marking at set pieces was poor as well. His club mate Cleverley, aka the ghost, is also way out of his depth. Completely transparent on the pitch for the most part. 

It surprised me that Gerrard was taken off seeing as he was one of the few England players who managed to keep the ball down and retain possession while also playing progressively. It would have been interesting to see if he and Henderson were capable of transferring their club chemistry onto the international stage, seemed a bit of a missed opportunity by Woy. None the less, Henderson also showed a touch of what you need at that level, quick simple ball retention and the ability to thread through killer passes, although he was culpable when he lost track of Sam before the German lobbed over the bar from a one on one position. Unfortunately his club mate Sturridge continued to WOAT for England. Outstanding at club level, but like bambi on ice at Wembley. A John Barnes for the 21st century.

I also thought that Lallana was fortunate to get a second cap against Germany after his abject display versus Chile (although it was levels above Rodriguez' efforts in that game). Again he showed very little of the technical ability that has gained him attention at Southampton, one good step over and cross aside. Mind you, he never went missing like his aforementioned team mate did versus Chile, or how the likes of Cleverley and Lampard often do for England, so I suppose that has earned him a small favour from Woy.



Borja Valero said:


> They probably will fuck up. Out of ideas after Ribery gets marked out of the match. Watch France destroy Ukraine 4-0 now I've said that, amirite, Andre :side:


YOU COULDN'T EVEN PREDICT THE SCORE CORRECTLY WHEN YOU DOUBTED YOURSELF! :bigron










^^^ Was laughing at that for ages btw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

trying to take out smalling just shows how much he cares about england.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Good point :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> it only took messi's body breaking down for it to happen :hayden3


That's just taking a cheap shot now. It's like saying the only reason why Messi is the GOAT is because Maradona isn't playing today. Btw, it wasn't Messi's body when he was putting out his performance against Bayern regularly for Argentina. There was a time when people almost developed a sense of animosity for him considering how he looked so lost when playing for Argentina. Then came Sabella--and he's been performing better for Argentina than for Barcelona for a while now.

Messi's accomplishments > Ronaldo, at club level. But Ronaldo has been accomplishing stuff with a much poorer Portugal. Messi hasn't with Argentina and it pains me to admit that. Euro 2012 semis and WC 2006 semis. He was part of the 2004 team that reached the final and was included in the all-star team too. :hayden3

Messi's best accomplishment with Argentina is the 2007 Copa America final and that was when this GOAT Juan Riquelme was tearing shit.

I hope to God that he doesn't miss the WC in Brazil. It's literally there for the taking and if there's any chance Argentina have, it's Messi. :messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

well yeah it was a cheap shot because it was meant to be. but thanks for the pointless analysis.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Wow, sounds we're all in srz business here!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Sakho for Golden Boot 2014


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I long for the day where I'm able to :banderas in public.

So Jordan will make their epic comeback later today and complete the qualifying process.

This World Cup may be the strongest team wise ever. If you look across the board, the best nations from their continents (FIFA section) have qualified. Only team you could say that could really improve it is probably Sweden in place of the absolutely boring as fuck, Switzerland. Leave the Greeks alone, Andre :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*


























:banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Frightening


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I'm sure they've all heard the news of Lewan refusing to extend his contract with Poland and his desire to play for Germany.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

It's a question I have always wondered myself, but no one has ever been smart enough to explain to me the reason.

Adrien Mercier, do you know why Germany don't play Lewandowski much? I'm desperate to know why.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

All British. Doesn't surprise me, I lived in the UK for a year, the level of knowledge most football fans have there of players and teams outside of England is incredibly bad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



George Weah said:


> It's a question I have always wondered myself, but no one has ever been smart enough to explain to me the reason.
> 
> Adrien Mercier, do you know why Germany don't play Lewandowski much? I'm desperate to know why.


Maybe it's cause he is Polish? But I knew your question was sarcastic anyway so whatever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Maybe it's cause he is Polish? But I knew your question was sarcastic anyway so whatever.


Yeah, but Podolski, Klose and a few others are Polish and they play for Germany. So why not Lewandowski?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Francis Jeffers said:


> Ronaldo being the best player in the world TODAY isn't even arguable. The man is so ahead of the rest right now. And Ronaldo plays for Portugal not the Argentinean national team. Messi's "ill" performance against Bayern in the CL last season is what Argentinean Messi looks like most of the time, if most haven't observed. It's only since the last year Messi has been significantly improving for the national team.
> 
> It's amazing to think how far behind Ronaldo was of Messi in the 2009 CL Final. That's a man of pure dedication, willpower, and desire. He worked like a machine to get there. Kudos to the man.
> 
> It's sad that GOAT Zlat will miss the WC. It seemed his last chance but you never know with football these days. I do hope he shines in the Euros in 2016. At this point, he's no doubt the third best in the world. Sorry Frank...


Take a bow son, that was a tremendous post. I've got a sneaky feeling Ronaldo is going to Maradona this World Cup next year leaving millions of butthurt Messi fans to cry and proclaim that one world cup is nothing compared to three champions league titles.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Keirrison said:


> Messi lead Argentina to qualification 2 months ago.


Brazil didn't have to qualify, that helped tremendously


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

_*How? They finished top.*_


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Well fuck, besides Messi Argentina has Aguero, Palacio, Higuain, Lavezzi, Lamela and Di Maria. All great players that can score goals and impact a game. Solid midfield, defense and GK. They should qualify on top with that team IMO, hardly a feat. But anyway, if Brazil had to qualify Brazil would have finished first most likely and Argentina second, the first 6 or so go through so Brazil didn't really impact anything.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Henry Hill said:


> Take a bow son, that was a tremendous post. I've got a sneaky feeling Ronaldo is going to Maradona this World Cup next year leaving millions of butthurt Messi fans to cry and proclaim that one world cup is nothing compared to three champions league titles.


yeah ronaldo is taking helder postiga, rod stewartrao, MRLSH and hugo almeida to the promised land

:banderas


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Argentina has a top side, but their defense is ass, most of their defenders are from the argentine league, so they are slow as fuck, which will be a problem against teams with fast transitions like Brazil or Germany or strong physical teams like the African ones

And Portugal is at best a 3° round exit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

pace doesn't matter if you know how to actually defend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mike Sheron said:


>


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

"Put a tenner on Lewandowski to score for Germany! Easy winnings!"

Would love to know what odds he got on this


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



asdf0501 said:


> Argentina has a top side, but their defense is ass, most of their defenders are from the argentine league, so they are slow as fuck, which will be a problem against teams with fast transitions like Brazil or Germany or strong physical teams like the African ones
> 
> And Portugal is at best a 3° round exit


Milan defence is not that fast but still manage to stop Barcelona.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mike Sheron said:


> YOU COULDN'T EVEN PREDICT THE SCORE CORRECTLY WHEN YOU DOUBTED YOURSELF! :bigron


Wouldn't be the same if I got it right Andre :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



> French television viewers may get a bit more than they bargained for after Doria Tillier vowed to present the weather forecast NAKED if France qualified for the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAKHO truly _IS_ the GOAT.

Edit: Saw the video of it. It's just her running around in a field, screaming like a maniac in the distance. Can't even see boobs. :kobe

I hope France don't even score a goal at the WC.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Doesn't surprise me on how many WOATS there are on this forum. People on here seem to have little to no memory (no surprise given the POVERTY INTELLIGENCE of some posters on here). 

Before Messi's injury troubles (Jan-April) it wasn't even debatable that he was by far the best player in the world, MILES ahead of everyone else. Even in September he was better than Ronaldo after facing injuries the previous season. 

It's going to be HARSH reality when Messi comes back into full fitness and Ronaldo goes back into the shadows. 

Anyone who disagrees is either a troll or knows nothing about football and therefore will be disregarded. 

#UOENO


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

what's uoeno?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

What?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

#UOENO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> #UOENO


You don't even know?

Edit: Fernandinho crying that he isn't being picked for Brazil even though he joined City. Must be killing him watching WILL I AN who left the same team in the same window to join Chelsea in what was widely labelled on here as a pointless move, get called up and scored in the last game :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Igor Biscan said:


> SAKHO truly _IS_ the GOAT.
> 
> Edit: Saw the video of it. It's just her running around in a field, screaming like a maniac in the distance. Can't even see boobs. :kobe
> 
> I hope France don't even score a goal at the WC.


Yeah just saw it. Might as well just kept her clothes on :kobe2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



George Weah said:


> Edit: Fernandinho crying that he isn't being picked for Brazil even though he joined City. Must be killing him watching WILL I AN who left the same team in the same window to join Chelsea in what was widely labelled on here as a pointless move, get called up and scored in the last game :banderas :banderas :banderas


Maybe he would have been picked if he and his team weren't languishing down there near mid-table and were actually challenging for the league title. :lucas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

scolari just loves his boring, one dimensional midfielders.

dinho has been excellent but if he's not playing in pointless friendlies and gets a nice rest after the season is over then idc.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

On the Portugal front; What happened to Nelson Oliveira? 

Looked pretty decent last time I saw him and he can't get past Postiga and Almeida in the national team?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

just saw joel said dinho and willian played for the same team

:banderas :banderas

not even from the same country

:banderas :banderas

can't trust him anymore with that level of STUPID

:banderas :banderas


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Quasi Juice said:


> All British. Doesn't surprise me, I lived in the UK for a year, the level of knowledge most football fans have there of players and teams outside of England is incredibly bad.


Madness that Van Persie hasn't a single cap for the 3 lions yet #Roy Out :terry


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Henry Hill said:


> Take a bow son, that was a tremendous post. I've got a sneaky feeling Ronaldo is going to Maradona this World Cup next year leaving millions of butthurt Messi fans to cry and proclaim that one world cup is nothing compared to three champions league titles.


Nah, that's asking for too much. The best Portugal could hope for is the QFs. With Brazil, Argentina, Germany, Spain, Italy, Uruguay, Spain, France, etc--it would need more than Chelsea's riding of luck in the CL for them to reach the Final.

Also, the problem with Messi is that he hasn't performed to his standards in the WC. It's not even about winning. It's about the performance. But I'd rather have Argentina win the WC by any means possible. For that to happen, Messi has to be at his inspirational best.




Quasi Juice said:


> Well fuck, besides Messi Argentina has Aguero, Palacio, Higuain, Lavezzi, Lamela and Di Maria. All great players that can score goals and impact a game. Solid midfield, defense and GK. They should qualify on top with that team IMO, hardly a feat. But anyway, if Brazil had to qualify Brazil would have finished first most likely and Argentina second, the first 6 or so go through so Brazil didn't really impact anything.


The midfield isn't solid and the defense is all over the place. Sabella still hasn't figured out the best midfield combination, which is just sad. The two CM positions circles around Mascherano, Sosa, Biglia, Banega, and Gago. There are others coming up the rank too but if that isn't sorted soon, it's going to be tough. Pastore doesn't even get games these days but he's been awful, so yeah. Messi plays a free role behind Higuain and the best we can hope for his the quartlet of Aguero, Messi, di Maria, and Higuain performing and the two CMs holding it well in the middle. Masch is a certain and I'd want Banega next to him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> just saw joel said dinho and willian played for the same team
> 
> :banderas :banderas
> 
> ...


Forgot WILL I AN moved to Anzhi.

Was there for only 6 months so it doesn't count. He came from Shakhtar :banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> yeah ronaldo is taking helder postiga, rod stewartrao, MRLSH and hugo almeida to the promised land
> 
> :banderas


Okay pop quiz time. Who almost knocked out Spain (probably the second greatest international team of all time) at Euro 2012? And Ronaldo has actually improved since then. There's a big difference between not getting it done in a group stage and performing well at big tournaments. Portugal have a good team and they have the most dangerous player in the world in the form of his life. You would be silly to doubt anything Ronaldo can do right now.



> Before Messi's injury troubles (Jan-April) it wasn't even debatable that he was by far the best player in the world, MILES ahead of everyone else.


Just when I think you can't post anything more retarded you go and outdo yourself. Do you also think Messi's Barcelona are the greatest club side of all time? Is that also beyond debate?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

euro 2012 didn't have brazil in brazil.

if portugal have such a great team capable of winning the world cup in brazil how come they barely scraped into the world cup itself?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> euro 2012 didn't have brazil in brazil.
> 
> if portugal have such a great team capable of winning the world cup in brazil how come they barely scraped into the world cup itself?


I take more stock in results against big teams at big tournaments than group stage games against minor nations. Given Pirlo's fatigue, Portugal were probably a penalty shootout away from winning Euro 12.

Edit: Just seen that Portugal had to play-off for that event oo, they obviously just suck at qualifying. The whole qualifying process needs to be edited anyway, just way too many pointless games in which the likes of Van Persie who has never been great for his country gets to become the leading goalscorer through playing an outrageous amount of games. A couple of rounds of seeded play-offs would be much better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Portugal always have a chance because they can play bigger teams on the counter attack as effectively as anyone. Their huge downfall is they don't have an effective striker, Almeida done a fantastic job against Sweden (that assist was superb) but he's not consistent. If they start Postiga, then lol. Their defensive record at big tournaments is superb.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Henry Hill said:


> I take more stock in results against big teams at big tournaments than group stage games against minor nations. Given Pirlo's fatigue, Portugal were probably a penalty shootout away from winning Euro 12.
> 
> Edit: Just seen that Portugal had to play-off for that event oo, they obviously just suck at qualifying. The whole qualifying process needs to be edited anyway, just way too many pointless games in which the likes of Van Persie who has never been great for his country gets to become the leading goalscorer through playing an outrageous amount of games. A couple of rounds of seeded play-offs would be much better.


*And basically say to the San Marino's of the world that you're not allowed to play? Not to mention the financial implications for them countries.

Portugal won't win. It'd take one almighty effort from Ronaldo to do that because the rest of their team is pretty poor tbh. How well they do depends on how well Ronaldo plays and how well the opposition attacks against them. 

I have no idea how the notion that MESSI was the best player in the world between January and April is retarded. I agree with it though. Ronaldo's probably the best now because Messi's dropped off a lot since his injury at the end of last season. 

Also it's funny how much you harp on about big matches but choose to ignore the fact that Ronaldo has lost both of the big matches in La Liga this season without scoring. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Seabs said:


> *And basically say to the San Marino's of the world that you're not allowed to play? Not to mention the financial implications for them countries.
> 
> Portugal won't win. It'd take one almighty effort from Ronaldo to do that because the rest of their team is pretty poor tbh. How well they do depends on how well Ronaldo plays and how well the opposition attacks against them.
> 
> ...


For a poor team they have a pretty good record at big tournaments. 

Euro 2008 - 3-2 loss to Germany, eventual runner ups.
World Cup 2010 - Tense 1-0 loss to Spain, eventual champions. 
Euro 2012 - Semi-final penalty shootout loss to Spain, eventual champions. 

If Ronaldo plays like he has been playing there is no reason why they couldn't challenge. 

You'll have to excuse me if I forget sometimes that there are actually important matches in La Liga.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

To be fair to Henry Hill, I seriously doubt he has any clue who else is in the Portugal team, much in the same way he has no idea who is in the Madrid team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Rui Costa
Luis Figo
EUSEBIO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Jan Kromkamp said:


> To be fair to Henry Hill, I seriously doubt he has any clue who else is in the Portugal team, much in the same way he has no idea who is in the Madrid team.


brb googling ronaldo


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Jan Kromkamp said:


> To be fair to Henry Hill, I seriously doubt he has any clue who else is in the Portugal team, much in the same way he has no idea who is in the Madrid team.


Looking at your sig I can tell you're a man of taste so I can't really get mad but I will look forward to reposting this when Portugal have yet another deep run at next year's World Cup. Penalty shootout away from Euro 12 final after escaping one of the hardest group stages in recent memory..... trust me this team can play.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

SAVE.ENGLAND_SCOTT.PARKER


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Don't know where else to post this, but whilst looking through Europa League results i noticed France women beat Bulgaria women 14-0. They were 10-0 up at HT :lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Just looked at the WC draw pots.

Messi, Ronaldo and Ribery could be in a group together :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

In the rehearsals this afternoon England were in Group E alongside Spain, Ivory Coast & South Korea. Wouldn't be too confident with a draw like that.

Group A was boss though, Italy were drawn into Pot 2 and ended up with Brazil, France & Australia.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

:lmao The two teams we recently lost 6-0 to and Italy, who knocked us out in '06. It would have been horrific.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



> Nah, that's asking for too much. The best Portugal could hope for is the QFs. With Brazil, Argentina, Germany, Spain, Italy, Uruguay, Spain, France, etc--it would need more than Chelsea's riding of luck in the CL for them to reach the Final.


You can't write off teams in a knock out tournament. At least in the Champions League there are two legs to decide a winner. In the World Cup if an inferior team can hang onto a draw, they can take it to penalties which is akin to a coin flip. I'm not a big fan of the current Portuguese side, and they wouldn't be among my favourites to win it, but they'll be a decent chance to win against any team in the World Cup provided Ronaldo is fit and firing, with perhaps the exception of Brazil who I think are too good for them, and would set up well against them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Really looking forward to the draw tomorrow!.

Have a feeling England will get a tough group.


For some reason i think Portugal will make the semi-finals next year


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

No group is tough for :woy


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> In the rehearsals this afternoon England were in Group E alongside Spain, Ivory Coast & South Korea. Wouldn't be too confident with a draw like that.
> 
> Group A was boss though, Italy were drawn into Pot 2 and ended up with Brazil, France & Australia.


So who out of Italy, Brazil and France would get through with the Mighty Socceroos then? :koala


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



NotoriousTCG said:


> So who out of Italy, Brazil and France would get through with the Mighty Socceroos then? :koala


New Zealand. :sparker


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hoping for an easy group tomorrow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> New Zealand. :sparker


5-1 loss to Mexico :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I hope we get the hardest group possible just to get the depression out of the way early on. I'll put bets on Argentina/Messi and Portugal/Ronaldo doubles, even with doubts over Messi's fitness and Portugal being Portugal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

but what's gonna happen if Messi once again doesn't GOAT? :jay2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Then Henry Hill wanks himself into oblivion.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

I want a recording of the sighs around the world as Switzerland, Algeria, Iran and Greece get drawn together.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*



Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> Then Henry Hill wanks himself into oblivion.


Only if Pogba scores 2 goals a game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Luis Aragones has passed away. Aged 75



> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 1h
> Fernando Torres tells the story of Luis Aragonés before 2008 final. Kept calling Ballack 'Wallace' in team talk. Eventually, a player...





> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 1h
> ...says: 'Boss, he's called Ballack'. Aragonés responds: 'I'll call him whatever I feel like'. In the tunnel before the game the two ...





> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 1h
> ...teams are lined up. Players are nervous. Aragonés winks at Spain players and turns to Ballack and says 'good luck Wallace'


:lmao'd at this


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: International Matches Discussion Thread (BRAZIL IS SAKHO)*

Can't wait for Euro draw tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

fucking San Marino fpalm

England/Switzerland is the only game worthwhile in Eng's group


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Scotland to get fucked.

Tough with Germany and Poland. Should still finish in the top 3.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's now or never for Finland. What a draw.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

And that's it. The draw is finished and here is what it looks like in full:

A: Netherlands, Kazakhstan, Iceland, Latvia, Turkey, Czech Republic

B: Bosnia-Herzegovina, Andorra, Cyprus, Wales, Israel, Belgium

C: Spain, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Belarus, Slovakia, Ukraine

D: Germany, Gibraltar, Georgia, Scotland, Poland, Republic of Ireland

E: England, San Marino, Lithuania, Estonia, Slovenia, Switzerland

F: Greece, Faroe Islands, Northern Ireland, Finland, Romania, Hungary

G: Russia, Liechtenstein, Moldova, Montenegro, Austria, Sweden

H: Italy, Malta, Azerbaijan, Bulgaria, Norway, Croatia

I: Portugal, Albania, Armenia, Serbia, Denmark


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

--


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Al Borland said:


> And that's it. The draw is finished and here is what it looks like in full:
> 
> A: *Netherlands*, Kazakhstan, Iceland, Latvia, *Turkey*, Czech Republic
> 
> ...


Portugal to struggle as usual. Greece again get an easy group. Spain get a pathetic group. Belgium are lucky with their draw getting Bosnia as their number one seed. Dat Ireland/Scotland clash tho. Maybe the first time Wales will qualify? They'll have to contend with Bosnia.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I really can't see us qualifying personally, we're just far too inconsistent when it matters and we're as likely to have two or three poor results in amongst a promising performance/result such as the draw in Belgium in the last World Cup qualifying group.

Ideally Wales should be targetting 6 points from Andorra & Cyprus in Cardiff, then look to take at least one point from Belgium/Bosnia if they can put in a performance they're capable of. Israel we should be able to beat, but again it all comes down to which Wales turns up on the day. Away form is where Wales historically suffer, and again you'd think they should look to pick up maximum points in Andorra/Cyprus, but I'm not confident of finding much success in Belgium/Israel/Bosnia.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Belgium & Bosnia. Has Chris Coleman resigned yet?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ireland and Scotland are gonna be violated so bad by Germany. It'll be ace.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Portugal will be coming 4th with 2 games to go & UEFA will make up some wacky rule to get them through again

Scotland to play out of their skins & get a 3-2 against Ireland & 1-0 against Germany only to draw 0-0 @ home against Gibraltar playing 4-6-0

Luxembourg to get their obligatory 4 points against Belarus & FYROM

Netherlands to get maximum points in the Q's only to get 0 in the tourney proper :terry

Group G looks like the group of death

Oh & English media to call games against San Marino waste of time 

Sound about right?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Scotland to get fucked.
> 
> Tough with Germany and Poland. Should still finish in the top 3.


Poland aren't really anything great tbh, they could've finished 5th in their group for the world cup, I'd expect at least 4 points against them

Just glad we avoided Group G


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I wanna see Roy Keane crying on the touchline as Ozil smashes in Germany's sixth. That'll make me so happy.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Greece is going to stay in pod 1 forever...:no:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ozil will be too scared of what Keane will do to him to score against us...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nice group for england tbh. Ireland, n ireland and wales all have a decent chance of qualifying imo. Is it top 2 through and 3rd into the play offs?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Best 3rd goes straight through too


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

England should comfortably win every game. Shouldn't even concede a goal against that shit they've been given. They obviously will but even with the hype England always get from the media, they're still miles better than every team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Luck of the Irish, my fucking hole.

They're letting anyone and everyone into Euro 2016 and there's still a decent chance we might not make it. Cunts!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Quite happy with our group. Germany will win the group of course but anyone can take 2nd place.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Scotland's new away kit...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just in case watching Scotland wasn't bad enough already.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Reminds me of those things they used to have in ASDA that you can put a coin into and the coin rolls around in a spiral until falling into the bottom.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Makes me want an ice lolly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Doesn't seeing a bunch of Scottish men usually do that to you?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's something different. I've just ordered the shirt online :klopp2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I usually need something to loosen me up first Bulk.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Scott Brown looks like a dick in that shirt.

More so than usual.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cleverley makes the england squad

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck internationals. Sturridge is guaranteed to get injured.

I think Flanberto Carlos is unlucky not to have received a call-up too :kobe


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> cleverley makes the england squad
> 
> :lmao


This is a joke... how can he justify that? Still what you shirt u wear then... :lmao

Wwell done Woy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

England boss Roy Hodgson on Luke Shaw: "Anyone who has watched him play would not deny he deserves a place" #bbcsportsday

obviously hasn't watched tom clevz or barry then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how has defoe got in there as well??? played 35 mins of football in the last 2 months and is off to the MLS anyway


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I often wonder if you've got to be regularly involved with football to understand it. There's got to be something in Cleverley that Hodgson sees (besides his penis). I've no idea what Cleverley does well enough to play professional football, let alone play for United or England. He'd be shit if he played for Yeovil, never mind his country. Roy has always picked a lot of players in reputation too, although I'd actually like to suggest that he only has some say in the squad and the FA have the final word. There's a few who shouldn't be near this squad and a few who definitely should. Terry is one of them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mammy huddlestone has some quality on her twitter



> maxine huddlestone ‏@huddz50 1h
> England squad ......same old same old , pick your players who don't get a start for their clubs


and retweeted a vine about cleverley :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Surprised Adam Johnson didn't get a call up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Even though she's right I hate shit like that as it just makes their sons look like idiots.

4 keepers, 3 centre halves, Cleverley, Defoe are all pointless choices.

He'll play;

Hart
Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Cole
Milner - Gerrard - Wilshere - Townsend
Rooney
Welbeck

He'll ignore form as he regularly does. That's for the first game of the World Cup btw.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Plans are at an advanced stage for a League of Nations football competition within Europe to spice up the much-maligned friendly dates in the international calendar.

The UEFA initiative, which is expected to win support from the 54 national associations, will be further developed at the annual Congress in Kazakhstan next month, with a start date scheduled for 2018 after the World Cup in Russia.

The latest developments come as the FA recognise a need for quality friendlies to fill Wembley in the wake of such an uninspiring Euro 2016 fixture list that practically guarantees qualification.

The proposed League of Nations format, to be played over a two-year period with semi-finals and final in a year without a major championship, would see the 54 countries split into various leagues offering promotion, relegation and wild card places at Euro 2020.

England would expect to be in the top division of 12 countries, split into four groups of three to provide a last-four for the knockout stages.

On top of that set of matches, the FA would still have occasional friendly dates on which to play showcase opponents, such as the Republic of Ireland or Brazil.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cleverley, Milner & Defoe.fpalm

I'd like to see either a 4-2-3-1 or 4-3-2-1:

Hart
Walker - Caulker - Cahill - Baines (Shaw 2nd Half)
Henderson - Wilshere
Lallana - Rooney - Sterling
Sturridge


Hart
Walker - Caulker - Cahill - Baines (Shaw 2nd Half)
Henderson - Gerrard - Wilshere
(Central) Lallana - Rooney (Central)
Sturridge​I'd look at giving Oxlade-Chamberlain & Rodriguez a fair crack too, bringing them on dependent on performance of those on the pitch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Vader said:


> Makes me want an ice lolly.


Lolly ice. FFS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lolly ice? You better get outta here with that scouse nonsense.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Lolly ice. FFS


Leave it out Tinhead


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Forum is full of fucking weirdos.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Get your mind (and chocolate) out of the fridge.



Vader said:


> Even though she's right I hate shit like that as it just makes their sons look like idiots.
> 
> 4 keepers, 3 centre halves, Cleverley, Defoe are all pointless choices.
> 
> ...


He's obviously picked four keepers so he can play two each half. :woy

I actually think my favourite part of the squad is that he's picked Defoe. He's played piss all this season, and is now buggering off to the MLS. Still picked.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Al Borland said:


> Plans are at an advanced stage for a League of Nations football competition within Europe to spice up the much-maligned friendly dates in the international calendar.
> 
> The UEFA initiative, which is expected to win support from the 54 national associations, will be further developed at the annual Congress in Kazakhstan next month, with a start date scheduled for 2018 after the World Cup in Russia.
> 
> ...


What an shit idea fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fixture list that practically guarantees qualification?

my oh my is the FA optimistic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

never seen this before. lel


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fucking Neil Mellor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mata not in the spain squad for their friendly vs italy. will probably struggle to make the world cup when you look at who's in, and other players who still aren't in there and are in better form i.e isco


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the bigger news is that Soldado didn't make it. :sparker



#dealwithit said:


> Fucking Neil Mellor.


That's MMMEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOORRRRRR to you lot.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

It's nice to see :azpi rewarded for his great league form. Hopefully he gets a spot in the WC squad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bump












..er night of International FÚTBOL incoming :mark:

Plz no injuries


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck off if they play Xavi in a goddamn friendly.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dont really care much about england nowadays, but they should really be playing Luke Shaw instead of Ashley Cole


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a friendly, him and Shaw are fighting over a place at the World Cup with Baines being the guaranteed starter, they'll both get 45 minutes tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ArnoldTricky said:


> It's a friendly, him and Shaw are fighting over a place at the World Cup with Baines being the guaranteed starter, they'll both get 45 minutes tonight.


Shaw should be getting the place no question, little benefit bringing Cole assuming Baines is first choice


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

GOETZIL!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Watching the poverty French vs the poverty Dutch. 

So much poverty it hurts my eyes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seems like every game Wilshere goes down like he's broken his leg, then is fine a couple minutes later


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Hopefully Cole starting isnt a precursor for him being the second left back going to brazil, shaw has alot more to offer now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dutch are so shit, I mean unbelievably shit. How shit do you have to be to let the FRENCH make you look like shit? Pretty shit I would say. 

Also what kind of team lets Robin Van Poverty be a captain?

Edit: LOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL Next level poverty.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Henderson and Smalling are two of the dopiest looking fuckers.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Benzema's goal :moyes1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

S-Mac said:


> Hopefully Cole starting isnt a precursor for him being the second left back going to brazil, shaw has alot more to offer now.


I want Shaw but i don't think he's going to make the squad. Most England fans i've heard in interviews and phone in's want Cole as backup LB for the experience factor. Grinds my gears. We don't need Cole in the slightest.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Henderson and Smalling are two of the dopiest looking fuckers.


u wot m8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rooney with a World Cup 2010-esque performance so far

Looks like a pub player


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DA said:


> Rooney with a World Cup 2010-esque performance so far
> 
> Looks like a pub player



300k a week son.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I want Shaw but i don't think he's going to make the squad. Most England fans i've heard in interviews and phone in's want Cole as backup LB for the experience factor. Grinds my gears. We don't need Cole in the slightest.


I agree with you cole hasnt even been playing for Chelsea on a regular bases this season, i even heard on one radio station that be the starting LB cos Hodgson does he can handle the pressure.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:moyes1


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Terrible crowd for the wales Vs Iceland match


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

England bore me so I'm watching spain. Disappointed to see Valdes not playing :/ 

Does anyone know if Rossi will be making the world cup?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> England bore me so I'm watching spain. Disappointed to see Valdes not playing :/
> 
> Does anyone know if Rossi will be making the world cup?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not sure he has been dropped for this squad for punching a player


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

S-Mac said:


> Not sure he has been dropped for this squad for punching a player


Yeah I actually meant guieseppe rossi  I should of elaborated, sorry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuckin loll @ Casillas playing this match.

Politics at its best.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

3 - 1 Wales , what a goal by bale a class above everyone else on the pitch


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Borefest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tim Cahill scoring twice at The Den :hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty much every player that does not play for Barca has been complete shit. 

Embarassing that someone like CUNThiago AlCUNTera gets to play with Iniesta/Cesc/Busi. Clearly nowhere near their level, he should clearly fuck off.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Pretty much every player that does not play for Barca has been complete shit.
> 
> Embarassing that someone like CUNThiago AlCUNTera gets to play with Iniesta/Cesc/Busi. Clearly nowhere near their level, he should clearly fuck off.


Needs to be Busquets/ iniesta / cesc / pardo <3 

Btw quick question why is De Rossi banished yet Osvaldo is playing?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> Yeah I actually meant guieseppe rossi  I should of elaborated, sorry


Apparently he'll be back in around 2 months, so he'll have time to get scoring before the WC.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

lol @ diego Costa playing for Spain:lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

International football needs to die


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb from Lallana, good header from Sturridge.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lallana has really impressed since he's come on, really pushing for a starting place


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sterling getting MOTM :ti 

All them over hit crosses. *L O L*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Needs to be Busquets/ iniesta / cesc / pardo <3
> 
> Btw quick question why is De Rossi banished yet Osvaldo is playing?


Silva though. 

My word, though CUNThiago is awful, he's basically stopping Spain's counter attacks with his shit. 

So many better choices. 

Defense is garbage. Puyol would walk into this line-up.

Pedro MOTM so far. Not surprise its a Barca player.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Sterling getting MOTM :ti
> 
> All them over hit crosses. *L O L*


Stay mad, breh

Lallana has been great since he came on. Rooney needs to be dropped ASAP

Played through the middle with no Rooney. Scores. :sturridge


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> England bore me so I'm watching spain. Disappointed to see Valdes not playing :/
> 
> Does anyone know if Rossi will be making the world cup?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you expect a team managed by roy hodgeson to play good football I have some bad news

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Cough* Told you Sturridge could lead us in the World Cup *Cough*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does anyone know what England's supposed best starting XI is? Because I don't and Roy sure as hell doesn't either. No forward planning in this setup at all. First game after Euro 2012 should have been the start of finding the best team to play for England and building together a team of players who have 2 years of preparation playing together for the World Cup. Instead it just continues to be a random group of players who come together every now and again. England aren't a team, they're just a group of players who play well for about 12 different club sides. We don't even know what formation we want to play. Pretty embarrassing.

Shaw is a better LB than Baines or Cole and he showed that tonight so he should be starting regardless of how young he is but he probably won't even make the squad. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diego Costa has been an utter disaster LMAO.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*PEDROOOOOOOOOOOO. World class goalkeeping.

Haven't watched but I trust Costa not working outside of Simeone's system. I really want Chelsea to sign him to continue their trend of signing mega money strikers that don't work in their team.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As usual Pedro is STUNNING. Absolute world class player. 

Diego Costa looks like a clown playing next to Pedro.

Edit: He looks like a headless chicken Seabs. He has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably not used to playing for a team with 70+% possession where he can't make forward runs on the break and benefit from creating his space that way. That's not meant as a knock either it's just a fact. I feel bad for any striker having to play in that type of system because it's so hard to make runs to create yourself space going towards goal. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Iniesta and Pedro have been so much better than anyone else on the pitch today it's almost embarrassing. 

CUNThiago and Diego Costa have been the worst.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pedro would probably be one of the best players in the Premier League if he played here. Instead he's 4th choice attacker for Barca.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He'd be fourth choice attacker for Liverpool too :brodgers

Meanwhile, a little kid ran onto the pitch to at some point at the S.Africa vs Brazil friendly






Was being taken away by security but then Good Guy Neymar intervened :terry1

Neymar gonna be the new FACE of world fútbol soon, I bet he even pays all his taxes too :messi


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Helluva guy :jose

And yeah, Seabs. England should have been building a team for the last two years. They should have identified who they wanted in the first few games afer the Euros and stuck with it regardless. But in this country, anytime any English player has a great showing, they're calls from media and fans for him to be inserted into the first team straight away and the manager always falls under the pressure. Other countries keep their starting 11 and most of the squad consistent and then there's room for the recently uncaped form players in the remaining spots in the SQUAD, not startnig 11, SQUAD.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DA said:


> He'd be fourth choice attacker for Liverpool too :brodgers
> 
> Meanwhile, a little kid ran onto the pitch to at some point at the S.Africa vs Brazil friendly
> 
> ...


DAMN These onions I'm cutting are making my eyes water.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Helluva guy :jose
> 
> And yeah, Seabs. England should have been building a team for the last two years. They should have identified who they wanted in the first few games afer the Euros and stuck with it regardless. But in this country, anytime any English player has a great showing, they're calls from media and fans for him to be inserted into the first team straight away and the manager always falls under the pressure. Other countries keep their starting 11 and most of the squad consistent and then there's room for the recently uncaped form players in the remaining spots in the SQUAD, not startnig 11, SQUAD.


i thought england's problem was the opposite? that they stick too much to a team full of people who suck?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

looking forward to all the 0-0's and 1-0's we have coming our way this summer.

EN-GER-LAND.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Think we'll lose to Italy and Uruguay and be out of it in the group.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> Needs to be Busquets/ iniesta / cesc / pardo <3
> 
> Btw quick question why is De Rossi banished yet Osvaldo is playing?


Because of his punching incident last week


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If England are so resigned to having a poor tournament, why not let the younger players play in a world cup? Play for the benefit of 2016/18/20.

Hart
Walker Cahill Jones/Smalling Shaw
Henderson Gerrard
Ox/Townsend Lallana Sterling
Sturridge

All under 26 bar Hart (Keepers' ages don't matter as much), Gerrard (Captain and link with Hendo) and Cahill (28, which isn't too bad and is probably England's best defender).

The only real dips in quality would be Walker (Who isn't that much worse than Johnson tbh), Jones/Smalling for Jagielka (Again, not a huge gap) and possibly Lallana for Rooney (Who never really delivers for England).

A back up side of:

Forster
Johnson Jones/Smalling Jagielka Baines
Wilshere Barry/Lampard/Huddlestone/?????
Ox/Townsend Rooney Welbeck/Rodriguez
Lambert/Hooper

Throw in Foster and you have a decent 23 man squad, focus on building the youth with a bit of experience in there if you need it for certain occasions.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*England player ratings versus Denmark and England’s potential World Cup squad assessment.*



Spoiler:  England player ratings and world cup squad assessment



*Hart – 6
*
Didn’t really have much to do at all but made a crucial block in the second half to save his central defenders from embarrassment. Should definitely be on the plane to Brazil, but that goes without saying. With that said I’m not sure why he started this game because it was a perfect opportunity for one of Foster, Ruddy and Forster to impress and gain extra international experience. The three of them only have 8 caps combined, while a few of those caps were only 45 minute outings. Woy is going to be made to look like an idiot if Hart is injured before the WC starts.
*
Johnson – 6*

Looked very lively going forward in the first half, linking up well with Sterling and showing some excellent touches in the final third, but ultimately lacked an end product. Wasn’t really tested at the back barring one Krohn Dehli run. Will most likely be going to Brazil due to his experience and a lack of real credible alternative options.

*Cahill – 6*

Made a minor mistake in the first half, allowing Krohn Dehli to run into the space where he should have been in in the build up to Poulsen’s missed chance. Made a crucial block from a cross in the second half, although he was caught on his heels ball watching as Rasmussen was thwarted by Hart. Looked solid otherwise. Should be going to Brazil, but I would worry if he was asked to marshall an England defence because he doesn’t look quite up to that task. He could be okay if he’s not having to carry someone like Smalling. A partnership with Jagielka would be an okay option.
*
Smalling – 4*

Didn’t have much to do but looked poor whenever he was tested. Was caught far out of position during Krohn Dehli’s run on goal which nearly led to Poulsen scoring. Slipped on his arse and nearly gifted Rasmussen a goal. Generally looked uncomfortable when he was forced to bring the ball out of play and this was summed up by a wild sliced diagonal pass that went straight into touch when Shaw was only 20 yards away in an advanced left sided position. For me he shouldn’t be going to Brazil because he constantly underperforms in an England shirt, but he probably will be because outside of Jagielka, Cahill, Lescott and Jones we don’t really have any other viable/willing options. Rio is done, while Terry has retired from international duty, so it will probably between Smalling, Jones and Lescott for the final two spots. I’d personally prefer Lescott as a benchwarmer for international tournament experience, while I believe that Jones has more potential and versatility so he would be a better option. I’m certain that Smalling will go though, unfortunately.
*
Cole – 5*

Had no real effect on the game barring one decent cross to Sterling. Otherwise he made a few aimless forward runs that led to nothing and was caught out of position quite a few times. We severely lacked width when he was on the pitch and cutting inside, especially with Sturridge playing that side and being dragged back to our own box on far too many occasions. I had absolutely no idea why he was given a half of the game because we all know what he’s capable of, so the one thing that he should be asked to do at this stage in time is to nail down a regular starting place at Chelsea so that he can win a place on the plane to Brazil. I don’t think that he should go to Brazil based on his declining form and lack of match practice, especially when you add in the fact that we have a wealth of options with Shaw and Baines.
*
Henderson – 6*

I actually thought that he played quite well in the first half. He linked up the play with his constant movement and sharp short passes and stepped in to deeper positions when the full backs bombed forward. Without him on the pitch we would have seen far more hoofs from the centre backs who just allowed Henderson to drop deep and pick up the ball, this allowing us to keep possession. An unspectacular job performed thoroughly well in the first half. However, in the second half he faded out of the game and became less of an influence as Lallana took centre stage. That was the time where he really needed to move into the next gear and stamp his authority on the game, but we never saw him make any of those brilliant defence splitting passes that he makes for Liverpool, while his forward runs into the opposition area were limited, although that could have been down to Woy’s tactics. I think he’s probably deserving of a place in the squad at Brazil, but only just. 

*Wilshere – 5*

Another mediocre international display from the once hyped Arsenal wonderkid. He lost the ball far too many times in congested areas when there were better outlets available to him just a bit further wide. While the likes of Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling and Lallana were playing more of a team orientated short passing game, Wilshere was constantly looking for flick, farts and fannying touches with Rooney in deep lying lying positions, often leading to England losing the ball in promising positions. His durability obviously remains highly questionable at this stage, so I wouldn’t be too keen on him going to Brazil based on that, especially when he rarely shows any truly consistent qualities in an England shirt. However, England don’t have enough genuine quality options available performing his type of role at club level, so he will probably go and I suppose we could end up taking far worse options. If Barkley had been fit for the last few months and playing well while picking up a couple more caps then that would have been a good alternative option, but sadly this might end up being classed as “a world cup too soon” for him.
*
Gerrard – 7*

Probably my MOTM. Showed a good mix of passing qualities, linking up well with Henderson, while also nailing a few of his trademark Hollywood passes, along with some crisp diagonals to Sterling that gave the winger the time and space to control the ball and beat his man. Made a couple of important interceptions at the back, particularly in the second half as Denmark looked to go on the counter attack. Also came close to scoring with an effort from just outside the Denmark area in the second half that was deflected just wide. Hardly a stellar performance, but it didn’t need to be against ordinary opposition. Should be on the plane to Brazil based on experience, leadership qualities, the continued ability to perform consistently and the fact that he has fantastic chemistry with the likes of Sturridge, Henderson, Johnson and Sterling. A must pick for me.

*Sterling – 6*

I wasn’t as taken aback by his performance as many others were. Yes, he displayed great skill and movement, but he severely lacked an end product, time and time again. Still, he linked up really well with Johnson (as you would expect) and put in a shift. While there were obvious flaws to his performance, it would be incredibly harsh to write him off based on those issues in just his second England appearance. He definitely has a good chance of going to Brazil, while when you consider that the other right wing options are Lennon and Townsend it seems to be a no brainer. Based on club form and potential, he absolutely deserves the chance, while there’s the whole Liverpool chemistry thing to explore again.

*Sturridge – 6*

Eurgh, I wasn’t happy with the way he was used in the first half. I don’t want to see England’s most natural goal scorer tracking back and sitting in the left back position, especially when it means far less talented players are allowed to play further forward and push on during the break. He wasn’t in the opposition box often enough for this very reason, which is quite ridiculous really. Poor tactics from Woy. Maybe Liverpool can get away with this at times, but Rooney isn’t Suarez in any way, shape or form. Thankfully this error was corrected in the second half when Shaw and Lallana came on, meaning that England were given some genuine width down the left hand side, thus allowing Sturridge to play through the middle and make runs into the Danish box. He took his goal well but I would expect him to bury those sorts of chances 19 times out of 20. A hard working performance, although I could tell that he was at least partially frustrated with Woy’s tactical use of him in the first half, regardless of his diplomatic responses to the ITV interviewer.

*Rooney – 4*

A poor and uninterested looking outing from Rooney here. In the first five minutes alone he was easily brushed off the ball at least three times. He suffered from the same issue as Wilshere in this game, constantly looking for fancy passes instead of being patient and letting the play build up. Unlike Gerrard he’s not a master at performing drilled through balls and diagonal passes, his attempts at the latter often being far too lofted and allowing the full backs to close in on the receiver of the pass. His attempts at direct free kicks were all poor while the only true piece of quality that he displayed was his success in winning one of those said free kicks. He will be on the plane to Brazil barring an injury and I don’t have an issue with that because we don’t have lots of depth up front, but his days as a guaranteed starter when fit should really be numbered now. When he plays up front for England he often loses discipline and comes deep looking for the ball. Well, that’s a massive problem when we have no one else looking to stay in the box. We can’t play a legitimate strike partnership unless we play 3-5-2, but Woy doesn’t have the bollocks or tactical mind to attempt, especially with so little time to try and develop such a system. That would leave Rooney playing on the wings or in the hole and that’s a massive NO for me, especially when there are superior options in those positions such as Lallana, Sterling and Gerrard. With that all in mind, while also adding the fact that Rooney hasn’t performed well at an international tournament since Euro 2004, there’s no way that he should be a nailed on starter unless Sturridge is injured or well out of form. If Woy wants to develop a successful system around the Liverpool lads then he needs to grow a pair and realise that Rooney IS droppable. Should be on the plane to Brazil though, regardless of that.


*SUBS:*

*Shaw – 7*

A really tidy and solid debut from the Saints academy graduate. He deserved to start the whole game because this was his only chance to impress Woy in an England shirt before the final WC squad is made, but he was only given a half. Nice one Woy, you dozy plonker! Added the width that Cole failed to provide, while he also delivered one outstanding cross which none of the England attackers gambled on. Looked solid positionally at the back, while he was never really tested by any dribbles and only had to make one block of any real note. Constantly on his toes as an outlet for the ball and really complemented some of the other good passing players that Woy had at his disposal. The only question mark I would have over him is his defensive capabilities at international level over the long term, but that's Woy’s fault for not having played him sooner. Based on club form, potential and this solid debut I would have him in the England squad ahead of Cole as a reserve for the more experienced Baines. It's a shame that he will only have a few more opportunities to nail down a starting place at the WC in the warm up matches, but then again he might not even receive that chance because Woy could even pick Baines and Cole, madly enough!

*Lallana – 7*

Another very good performance from a Saints academy graduate. Can we have some of these please? Showed tremendous swivelling skills that unlocked the Danish defence on several occasions, while his passing was generally crisp. The one thing that I really like about this lad is that he doesn’t go hiding, whenever he loses the ball he’s the first player there to try and win it back. Every time I see him he puts in a shift, so he’s far from a luxury, unlike his club counterpart Rodriguez who badly failed his first England test a while back. The skill and cross for Sturridge’s headed goal was obviously sublime, but there was so much more to his game that was worth talking about. Would have easily won MOTM if he had started the game and performed like that for ninety minutes. Should definitely be on the plane to Brazil now, barring injury.

*Welbeck – 6*

Worked hard as per usual and made some good runs into the box. Was a bit unlucky not to score but Kasper displayed razor sharp reactions to block his goal bound effort. He has always impressed in an England shirt and should be on the plane to Brazil due to decent club form, good international form, obvious future potential and previous international tournament experience.

*AOC- 5*

Looked lively enough and his introduction coincided with a goal, although that was more of coincidence than anything else. Still needs to work on the technical side of his game and improve his ball retention. Has a reasonable chance of making the plane to Brazil, but wouldn’t be a personal choice of mine.

*Townsend – N/A*

Needs to fix his club form and add an extra dimension to his game if he’s to be picked ahead of Sterling for the WC. Cutting inside and cracking off pot shots just isn’t enough really. Will be a travesty if he goes to the WC ahead of Sterling.
*
Milner – N/A*

An experienced and solid option, but not someone who will create much during a game or even fit in with the short passing style of many of other Engalnd’s new recruits. He has a chance of making the squad based on versatility, work rate and level headedness. I’d personally prefer other options such as Gareth Barry, but there you go.



*Roy Hodgson’s "tactics"*

He set the team up in a completely lop sided manner for the first half, with lots of width in the right, while there was hardly any on the left on. We also lacked runners into the box with our central midfielders playing short build up play while Rooney kept coming deep for the ball. With Strurridge often left behind on the left this while Cole cut inside and made aimless runs forward this meant that Sterling and Johnson were often our furthest forward players. Henderson was also often left deep in order to take responsibility from the centre backs in term so f moving the ball, so his forwards runs through the middle were limited. He was also dragged out towards on the right on many occasions because the play was congested there with a lack of width on the left allowing the Danish defence to stifle our right hand side in order to block attempted crosses. Due to this an extra outlet was needed on that side in order to move the ball effectively, thus denying England another outlet through the middle in the final third.
*
Example of a general England attack from the right where all of our width was in the first half:*

-----------------------------<<<Sturridge>>>
----------------------------------------<<<Cole>>>(X)
--------------------------------------<<<<Gerrard>
---------------------------------<<<<<Rooney(X)>
-----------------------------------Wilshere>>----Sterling>>>>>
------------------------<<<<<^^^Henderson>>----------<<<Johnson>>>>

< / > = General direction of movement
(X) Indicates a generally ineffective attacking outlet

As you can see that’s a really poor attacking shape and was easy for Denmark to defend against, hence the lack of movement in their area and therefore the reason Kasper had an easy first half. Most of the incisive attacking responsibility in the final third was placed upon young Raheem’s shoulders, apart from on the occasions when Johnson assisted on the overlap. Most of their crosses were either blocked or on a hiding to nothing due to a lack of forward runs and movement through the middle. So while it was easy for us to keep possession of the ball, we generally played in front of the Danish defence unless Johnson made a well time run, or if Sterling beat his man. With that in mind, it’s not really any surprise that the first half ended 0-0.

*However, that changed in the second half, particularly after the hour mark:
*
--------------------------------------------------------------<<<<Shaw>>>
------------------------------------------------------------<<<Lallana>>>>>
-----------------------------------------<<<<Gerrard>>>-----------<<Welbeck>>>
------------------------------------------<<<<<Henderson>>--------------<Sturridge>>>>
------------------------------------------------------------<<Sterling>>>>>
---------------------------------------------------------------<<<Johnson>>>>

With greater width in the side the Danish defence was opened up with far more ease, leading to a very good second half display from Kasper. Shaw hugged the touchline and this allowed Lallana to cut inside and make runs into the box while also providing good deliveries. With this added threat from the left, and the looming threat of two strikers (in comparison to what was practically none at times in the first half) Denmark weren’t able to block out a singular threat from the right because there was far more balance to England’s attack. If the Danish centre backs were dragged out to the right to help double up on Sterling then that made more space for Welbeck and Sturridge in the box. I found the AOC introduction strange but it didn’t affect the shape too much, while England did manage to score from a left sided cross (that wouldn’t have been possible in the first half, barring the Cole cross to Sterling) a few minutes later. Hopefully that’s a sign that Woy is able to learn, but really that’s a basic tactical deployment that should be used in any 4-5-1/4-3-3, let alone a 4-4-2. I'm abit worried about Woy potentially starting with a midfield two in Brazil though, because that's likely to be mugged off by Italy and probably Uruguay.

*FAO Ireland fans: How did Hoolahan perform against Serbia?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dinho scored an absolute peach vs south africa










:jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

England would be better with Welbeck/Sturridge. 

I'd take Danny Ings over that useless sack of shit Rooney. It's so hilarious how shit he is. Hilarious. Laugh until cry and all that jazz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tearing up at that Neymar video. Pretty sure he's gonna solve world peace by time he's 30 :jose

It's funny how Rooney starting hurts England as well because of his reputation. He'll start up top ahead of either Sturridge or Welbeck and not be half as effective as either would be. He could work behind one of them in a 4-2-3-1 but that doesn't seem like what Hodgson wants. So Sturridge and/or Welbeck will probably be shifted out wide in a move that has paid off countless times for each of them at club level. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dinhoooooooo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't entirely agree with the idea that England should have had their best team worked out immediately after the Euros. Guys like Henderson and Lallana should be starting, but they wouldn't have had a place if this idea was applied.

fyi you're all welcome to get on my Lallana train (outside of Nige and the Southampton lads, who have been on the train for yonks).



> Sturridge – 6
> 
> Eurgh, I wasn’t happy with the way he was used in the first half. I don’t want to see England’s most natural goal scorer tracking back and sitting in the left back position, especially when it means far less talented players are allowed to play further forward and push on during the break. He wasn’t in the opposition box often enough for this very reason, which is quite ridiculous really. Poor tactics from Woy. Maybe Liverpool can get away with this at times, but Rooney isn’t Suarez in any way, shape or form. Thankfully this error was corrected in the second half when Shaw and Lallana came on, meaning that England were given some genuine width down the left hand side, thus allowing Sturridge to play through the middle and make runs into the Danish box. He took his goal well but I would expect him to bury those sorts of chances 19 times out of 20. A hard working performance, although I could tell that he was at least partially frustrated with Woy’s tactical use of him in the first half, regardless of his diplomatic responses to the ITV interviewer.


The other thing worth noting is that for us, Rodgers sets up the team so that Henderson is on the same side as whatever striker is playing wide, and thus helps cover the full back. This means Sturridge or Suarez are more able to stay forward and especially get in behind their full back. I haven't seen the England game, but I'm guessing that Hodgson's attempt at Rodgers' formation and tactics didn't include this if Sturridge was so far back that he wasn't getting in the box.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nah, :hendo kept being dragged out to the right more than anything, as stated in my previous tactical noughts and crosses mess. Sturridge was essentially playing at left back at times in the first half. Our most natural goal scorer being forced to do a "job" at the back in the first half when we lacked a presence in the box. Pathetic tactics.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's weird, you'd think Sturridge would start up top the form he's been in, and then have Rooney in behind. He did that role behind RVP pretty well last season for the majority, and Sturridge has searing pace and good movement, Rooney can pick a pass. Shame this season he's played further up, the games when he has dropped deeper Utd have played better for the majority. No reason why if he did that a combo with Sturridge can't work. CM's for England would be the issue then I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still think it's really odd that woy plays the way he does and doesn't have an andy carroll type player up front.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Nah, :hendo kept being dragged out to the right more than anything, as stated in my previous tactical noughts and crosses mess. Sturridge was essentially playing at left back at times in the first half. Our most natural goal scorer being forced to do a "job" at the back in the first half when we lacked a presence in the box. Pathetic tactics.


It amazes me that Hodgson can go to games and not notice things like that. Actually it doesn't amaze me about Hodgson, but it should.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

If Shaw or Cole get in the WC squad ahead of Gibbs I'll laugh with embarrassment for Roy.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> If Shaw or Cole get in the WC squad ahead of Gibbs I'll laugh with embarrassment for Roy.


No. 

On another note, can I be renamed LallanaGOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No.

On the original note, Gibbs over Shaw? LOL we don't get extra points for players who have hamstrings like a cat's whiskers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alex is there any player actually better than anyone in arsenal's squad?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MORATA?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Curry said:


> If England are so resigned to having a poor tournament, why not let the younger players play in a world cup? Play for the benefit of 2016/18/20.
> 
> Hart
> Walker Cahill Jones/Smalling Shaw
> ...


There is benefit in playing young players at a WC but only if the majority of those players long term are going to be true world class prospects. Some are good, some very good but most will not reach that elite level needed for a team to truly challenge at an international tournament. Until they have a major overhaul of their youth system and really start to value the art of passing and vision at a young age rather than pointless competitive play that hinders such development, they are much better off doing what they did at Euro 12 where they were undefeated and held Italy for two hours despite being played off the park. The point you are making is valid but not with those players at their disposal and you can look at Wilshere as a prime example of where they are lacking in creativity when a good, solid player of his mold is hyped as being some sort of world beater when to anyone not invested in England's hopes and dreams it's obvious that he is just a poor man's Arturo Vidal.

I'd be more intent on trying to figure out the penalty problem than anything else, you don't lose that many on account of bad luck.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Only way England can win a major international tournament in the foreseeable future would be to go scouting round Europe for 13-16 year olds from other academies, with the FA signing them up and third partying them to clubs for a few years till they get their 5 years residency and make them English internationals.

We are that bad at producing world class players. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Japan's official mascot for the World Cup announced...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:mark:

THUNDERGOAL


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...pick-your-23-then-compare-to-our-choices.html










Carroll and Young are the only dubious ones for me, Defoe/J-Rod-Sterling could easily go in for them.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hart, Rooney, Sturridge, Sterling, Wilshere, Baines, Cahill, Jags, Johnson, Jones, Ox are all obvious inclusions

- I'd take Shaw for the fact that the kid gets forward and would be great for the last 15 minutes of a tight match.
- Barkley and Lallana for something a bit different. 
- Carrick for a calming influence and those long passes.
- Lamps because he can always pop up with a goal.
- Lambert becaus he's better than Carroll.

& we'd play FOUR FOUR FUCKING TWO 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if they actually gave me the option i'd have curtis davies in there


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at how none of them picked Gibbs. The racism is strong in the English media.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it racist to not pick a player made of wet tissue?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only two of them would take Hendo? :ti


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What does everyone see in jack Wilshere? He's overrated at the best of times and is basically Dyer 2.0

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No idea how to post the fancy image so old fashioned LISTS~!

Hart
Foster
Forster

Johnson
Clyne
Jagielka
Cahill
Smalling
Jones
Baines
Shaw

Barry
Henderson
Gerrard
Lampard
Milner
Ox
Lallana
Sterling

Sturridge
Welbeck
Rooney
Lambert

GKs don't matter. Clyne is a bit of a stretch but it's him or Walker and lel at Walker > Clyne. Smalling and Jones are in as CBs and could rotate to RB anyway. 4 CBs should be obvious. Terry isn't an option. 2 LBs will miss out very harshly. I'd take Baines and Shaw. Shaw's the best LB of all 4 right now imo and he'll be the #1 going forward ahead of Gibbs so no point taking Gibbs over him now. Similar reason for picking either over Cole along with the fact he isn't starting games this season. 

Barry and Henderson should be easy picks tbqh. Carrick misses out because Barry does what Carrick is there to do better than him. Similarly Henderson does what Wilshere does better than him. I guess Lampard could be taken out but he's a better option off the bench as an impact sub than Wilshere. Lallana should be an easy pick too. Same for Sterling barring a big drop off in form. If you're good enough then you're old enough. Plus I'd rather take someone who will be a key player in 2018 as a squad player if nothing else in 2014 than someone who'll be retired 4 years later. Townsend could sneak in if his form picks back up. Maybe a better option off the bench than steady Milner but Sterling/Ox/Lallana are all of a similar ilk already so Milner's different approach is needed for a better rounded squad. 

Rooney/Sturridge/Welbeck pick themselves. I'd leave Rooney out before the other 2. 4th Striker probably won't play but you want someone who can be an impact sub so Lambert gets the nod over someone like Carroll. Plus he's pretty good at penalties and can be brought on for 2 minutes of ET just for that purpose. 

As for starting XI

Hart
Johnson Cahill/Jones Jagielka Shaw
Barry
Sterling Henderson Gerrard Lallana
Sturridge/Welbeck​*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FLANberto Carlos for Shaw and that's a WC winning team


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Actually Flanagan instead of Clyne would be a good amendment for my 23. Although playing LB more than RB hurts his chances. Well that and Hodgson thinking Kyle Walker can play the fitba.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Baines for Shaw and get rid of that /Jones bit and I agree the team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one else picking shawcross

i'm a fitballer god


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Spot the pattern.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All have played for the U21s?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

No Chelsea or Liverpool?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all play for england


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only 5 defenders. Good squad m8


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Trying to pick a worse squad then woy? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Hart

Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Baines

Gerrard

Henderson - Wilshere

Sterling - Sturridge - Rooney​
Subs; Forster, Foster, Jones, Smalling, Shaw, Carrick, Milner, Lampard, Ox, Lallana, Carroll, Welbeck.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Only 2 picks for Henderson and none for Rodriguez yet Welbeck gets all 5?

And Michael Owen picking Zaha :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We could take prime gazza and superman we still won't do shit this summer, looking more forward to watching the south american sides.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Curry said:


> Only 2 picks for Henderson and none for Rodriguez yet Welbeck gets all 5?
> 
> And Michael Owen picking Zaha :lmao


*Only an idiot would pick Rodriguez over Welbeck.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: england kit













"*I'll faacking wreck you m8 I swear :twat*"





Spoiler: away kit













*I think I'll just roll up my sleeve so all the bishes that can see my tats* "*uwotm8?* :twat"



Will cost 90 of your finest English pounds


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Totally worth £90...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Barkley looks like a competition winner.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Second picture looks like a boy band album promotional picture, especially Sterling

The brand new album, featuring all your favourite hits such as "Hard Tackling" and Wilshere's solo rendition of "Cocaine Blues"


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The FA must be stopping in plush hotels for the World Cup with the price of those shirts. English fans really are treated like shit when it comes to the price of supporting teams, not that we have to purchase these shirts though. Ticket prices are bad enough but this is batshit crazy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilshere even takes pictures looking like an uber cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao wilshere. 

ufuckenwotm8 i swar in me mam ill fucken reck ya


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

> "It has been a great honour and privilege to play for Australia, and to represent one’s country is every footballer’s dream. I am proud of my achievements and I take with me many happy memories of my time with the national team,” he said in a statement posted on the website of his management, Inspire Sports Management. “Growing up in Croydon Park, I would never have imagined scoring twice in a World Cup.
> 
> “Over the past six months, circumstances have led me to rethink my international career and I have made the difficult decision to step aside from my role with the Socceroos. My priorities lie with my young family, and my focus from now on will be with my club Al Nasr. I’ve enjoyed a lengthy and challenging season in the Middle East, and the league over here continues to go from strength to strength.
> 
> ...


Brett Holman has quit international football to focus on his club career ...

... In the Middle East. :duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

world cup hopes hanging by a thread now


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:januzajthagoat is a Belgian. 

:durant3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Townsend likely out of the World Cup. We might as well not bother turning up now...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think there was ever a realistic chance of him going. He had a solid month at the start of the season and his form ended as quickly as it began.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> The BBC has announced that it will broadcast "live" streams of the home nations' greatest World Cup matches online in the run-up to this summer's tournament.
> 
> Audiences will be able to relive moments from classic games as though they are unfolding for the first time thanks to the inclusion of the broadcaster's live technology.Each match will be aired in full and given the BBC's full accompanying treatment, with text commentary and analysis from special guests including Gary Lineker.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. Getting to watch the full '66 final will be great.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can they put on the World Cup that we won?

:sad:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That's cool Green Light. I remember they put on the 66 final in full about 10 years ago, this time it will have live website updates from Garth Crooks though :hesk2

Would have been cool to have the 1998 Eng vs Arg match.


----------

